# The Official LOST Discussion [SPOILERS]



## Kayo (Sep 22, 2005)

*Lost Season 2*

Hey anyone that watchs Lost?
First episode of season 2 came out today and it was so damn awesome I cant wait for next week!!!


----------



## lidlesseye (Sep 22, 2005)

I know last night's episode was awesome (why must we wait a week for a new one?  ) I can't wait to find out more about Desmond (the guy in the hatch).


----------



## Kayo (Sep 22, 2005)

Yeah.. I think he is one of the survivors on the second half of the plane.
Wtf was up with Walt? Can he teleport now? lol


----------



## Saurus (Sep 22, 2005)

There not going to be saved for a very long time ... point being?


----------



## Kayo (Sep 22, 2005)

narutorulez: this Foamy short

Lost 02 01


----------



## narutorulez (Sep 23, 2005)

thx for the link! Rep


----------



## TDM (Sep 23, 2005)

I saw it too, still trying to figure out why Walt was there.


----------



## dylec (Sep 23, 2005)

Heh, the series started out very interestingly, i watched every week, then degraded to a slow char-by-char flashback with little to no grogress & totally lost my interest.
It'll take a lot more to get me back watching this again. :|


----------



## Kayo (Sep 27, 2005)

02 02 out soon.. 2 days left  can't wait


----------



## nah-nah (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm really excited about it.  I have so many questions and they keep answering the questions... then they keep coming up with things that they won't explain til 280397 episodes from now!  This show's the best one I've watched in a long time. ^^
<3

Does anyone else have the dvd's?  Unaired flashbacks and bonus footage and stuff! <3


----------



## Kayo (Sep 27, 2005)

ill blow his head off brotha!


----------



## Sesqoo (Sep 27, 2005)

Looooooooost I cant wait to next episode. Very sweet start on a new season i wonder who the Australian guy is, scientist of some sort?:S Giev lost drugs!!11111ooenoe111
Why isnt there a lost manga


----------



## Kayo (Sep 27, 2005)

Sesqoo said:
			
		

> Looooooooost I cant wait to next episode. Very sweet start on a new season i wonder who the Australian guy is, scientist of some sort?:S Giev lost drugs!!11111ooenoe111
> Why isnt there a lost manga



lol lost manga would suuuuuuuuuuuuuuux


----------



## nah-nah (Sep 27, 2005)

aww boo that would be pretty awesome if they had a lost manga.  <3 i'd love to see charlie drawn.  he's so cute.

OMG!  don't you think that Desmond(the australian guy) is probably the head of all of the stuff that's going on?  People i've talked to seem to think he's heading a government project.  any ideas?


----------



## nah-nah (Sep 28, 2005)

ALRIGHT!  who watched tonight's episode???


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Sep 29, 2005)

dylec said:
			
		

> Heh, the series started out very interestingly, i watched every week, then degraded to a slow char-by-char flashback with little to no grogress & totally lost my interest.
> It'll take a lot more to get me back watching this again. :|


That's why it's called "Lost".  

I'm still on the first season. The series isn't bad but is too hyped up IMO.


----------



## nah-nah (Sep 29, 2005)

Too hyped up?  Well, I don't know about that.  Not very many people I know watch it because they think it's too confusing.  It's a great show; it keeps people guessing and interested.  

I like your signature, btw.  That's pretty funny.


----------



## Kayo (Sep 29, 2005)

AnimeGalleries.net


This episode was insade!!!

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wtf are those on the island? 
are they sick like the desmon guy was talking about? are there 2 islands? and did someone see what walts father gave walt? a polar bear...
walt also saw a polar bear on the spanish cartoon.. then they met polar bears on the island..
This shit is getting freaky..


----------



## Sesqoo (Sep 29, 2005)

Yoshikuni Taiki said:
			
		

> AnimeGalleries.net
> 
> 
> This episode was insade!!!
> ...



Im asking myself the same question.. this episode kicked ass btw


----------



## Kayo (Sep 30, 2005)

Sesqoo said:
			
		

> Im asking myself the same question.. this episode kicked ass btw



ye of course its getting better and better my friend.


----------



## nah-nah (Sep 30, 2005)

Just a warning... I suck at making theories.  ^^


*Spoiler*: _DON'T READ THIS IF YOU DIDN'T WATCH THE PAST EPISODE OR OMG YOU WILL DIE AND GO TO SPOILER HELL_ 



Did anyone see the preview for the next show?  It showed a woman who knew about flight 815... Does anyone agree with me that she might be part of the group of people who fell out of the back of the plane?  But the thing about that is... how did they survive, from falling out of the plane THAT high?  I'm starting to think that the black lady who believes that her husband is still alive.. may be right.  

There also HAS to be a connection with Walt and polar bears.  I think he has some kind of hidden power that he hasn't harnessed quite yet and there are people on the island that know about those kinds of powers (and maybe have them too) and are very set on gathering those who have those powers.  Did you notice in one of the episodes in season 1 that when Walt was angry with his mother for not paying attention to him when he was trying to show her the book of birds, that he said that the bird was "stupid" and got angry at the bird... and then the mother started getting sick and the SAME bird died outside their apartment?  He has this sort of power that hurts people or animals he's angry with or takes his anger out on them... that they suffer the consequences from his unbridled anger.  He has some sort of connection with his dog, too.  Do you notice that BOTH times that the dog was gone, A POLAR BEAR appeared??  

Polar bears must represent something powerful or special to him.  He loves his dog... and now I guess that when he's angry, his dog feels it too... and maybe some sort of power of his turns the dog into a polar bear!  I know, I know.  The first one is dead.  BUT WHERE DID IT GO?  Maybe it came back to life through Walt's power.

Here's what I think.  The first time they saw a polar bear, it was the same day that his dog was missing.  His father said to him that day... "When we get back, we'll get you a new dog."  And he got angry with him... thought about his dog, glared at the POLAR BEAR in the comic he had... and then all of a sudden the polar bear ran after the others who were climbing up the cliff to get the radio signal.  It got shot down, and they went back... and I think that Walt wanted his dog back so much that whatever power it is that he has saved the dog...  The dog came back, and Walt was okay again.

Now... The second time he got mad, the polar bear attacked HIM.  Maybe it was his dog again, trying to get him back.  Remember, he ran away because he was angry with his father for forbidding him to be around Locke... and in proving his authority over his son, Micheal threw Walt's comic book in the fire... and Walt got angry with him YET AGAIN... and glared at the open page where the POLAR BEAR was again...

Coincidence?  I think not.

(I'm probably looking into it too much.)

But here's the thing.  There's GOT to be a sort of power that Walt has.  Brian Porter (the adoptive father) and even Locke acknowledged that there was something "special" about Walt.  I think that Walt was angry with his mother for working so much and not spending enough time with her that he caused her to have a disease... thus killing her.

ALSO.  Remember Rousseau?  She KNEW that there was something special about her little baby daughter Alex.  "The Others" took the baby.  And if you looked at the person who threw the thing that blew up the raft...She was a young, blonde girl at about 15 or 16... the same amount of time Rousseau has been on this island.  SHE'S STILL ALIVE.  I think they brainwashed her or something... and now they're going to do the same thing with Walt because he has a sort of power like she has... 

And when Shannon was looking for the dog in the forest?  The dog knew that there was something wrong with Walt and ran off to find him. Walt has a connection with the dog... When the dog disappeared... Walt somehow came in contact with the dog and created an illusion for Shannon to see so she would know that he was in trouble.

I have to go home now but i'll add more to this when I get home.  

[edit: added more]
What do you guys think?

I know i may be exaggerating a little... but hey, it's a good show and there are a lot of possibilities... 

So.. I guess I'll go with the "Walt is a part of a new evolution of human beings that has certain powers (kinda like the X-Men) and there are people who can detect who has these powers, and they lure those people to this island so they can have them captive in some sort of government project" theory.  I don't want to bore anyone any further so let's just leave it at that.

I wanna swap ideas and theories with you people!  Come on, I know you're out there somewhere...


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 1, 2005)

ok that polar bear thing was complete nonsense haha, too many holes in that theory, i do agree on walt though and it wasn't just one bird it was a shitload of 'em.  and that chick shown at the end for next weeks ep is michelle rodriquez, she was talking to jack in that one flashback.  and she's a known star so u know she'll be in a couple eps at least...if they were sick they would of died like others did, and they talk normally so i don't see how they are sick, just crazy haha.  I LOVE THIS SHOW

I bought the season 1 dvd set, I lent it to my friend im gonna try to set some time to watch it. more.


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 1, 2005)

yeah, I was on a chocolate high when I wrote that.  ^^  I know there are a lot of holes in it, I was just saying it to get it off my chest.

But you know... there's gotta be some kinda connection with the bears and walt.  I won't let that go.  I'm trying to figure it out and all these new questions keep coming up.  arghhh.  I wonder if there's one group of "the others" or a whole bunch of them....  Maybe they're at war or something.

Yes, I acknowledge that I suck at theory-making. ^^

Haa~ I made a disclaimer at the top of my theory.  hahhahahaaa.


----------



## Kayo (Oct 3, 2005)

nah-nah said:
			
		

> Just a warning... I suck at making theories.  ^^
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _DON'T READ THIS IF YOU DIDN'T WATCH THE PAST EPISODE OR OMG YOU WILL DIE AND GO TO SPOILER HELL_
> ...



Wow! Nice theory


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 5, 2005)

WTF??!  PLEASE ANSWER MY QUESTION... ANYONE WHO SAW LOST TONIGHT...


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Did Jin just speak in ENGLISH?

...that's it, everyone's brainwashed, and the guy who helped that lucia (i think that's her name) out... he's that black lady's husband...  it's all a government experiment...

*is freaking out*


----------



## mgrace (Oct 5, 2005)

Awesome Lost has started up again AWESOME...


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 5, 2005)

O.O it was awesome.  AWESOME.


----------



## Kool ka lang (Oct 5, 2005)

I want to know more about Dharma....or whatever that company is.


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 5, 2005)

Me too.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



And I somehow wish Jack didn't push that button.


----------



## mgrace (Oct 6, 2005)

Wow I wish I was in the US right now.....


----------



## Kayo (Oct 9, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



WTF is that code they are typing? I wonder what happens if they dont enter the code... Could it be Orochimaru coming to earth??


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 9, 2005)

lol lame, haha...i wonder what would've happened if they didn't press execute.


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 9, 2005)

Maybe it has something to do with whatever it was (that black smoke stuff) that almost pulled Locke in the hole?


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 9, 2005)

yeah, i don't think that thing is an actual beast, it seems and sounds like a machine.  but im thinking it's probably has something to do w/ it also.


----------



## Nico (Oct 9, 2005)

The show is quuite good. The theme is intresting and I' cant wait to see what happens.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 10, 2005)

This week 
Good ep
Horrible ending
Preview - Jap guy talks, WHOA, WTF? OK


----------



## narutorulez (Oct 10, 2005)

on a lost forum there was this huge discussion of what walt said on episode 1 season 2 and they recoreded what  he said and played it reversed.what he said was.press the button,no button is bad...or something like that(creepy)


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 10, 2005)

WHAT?  WHAT? WHERE? WHAT?

Walt?  When shannon saw him?  

*starts freaking out again*  I have to watch it again now....


----------



## Sesqoo (Oct 10, 2005)

narutorulez said:
			
		

> on a lost forum there was this huge discussion of what walt said on episode 1 season 2 and they recoreded what  he said and played it reversed.what he said was.press the button,no button is bad...or something like that(creepy)



I just did that I mean the reverse play thing and it really does sound like "press the bottom, bottom ...somethin" its home made by me so it was kinda hard to hear but the first thing is easy to hear.. omg this is really creepy


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 10, 2005)

dude give me the link to the clear copy of that reverse thing, that's awesome.  if it wasn't messed with, i think i said this on here already but the numbers add up to 108 and i have no idea why desmond would leave now, and the mexican chick really surprised me considering she was on the plane w/ those guys.  any of u guys use aim or msn? i'd really like to chat w/ other big fans of LOST.


----------



## Sawako (Oct 12, 2005)

narutorulez said:
			
		

> on a lost forum there was this huge discussion of what walt said on episode 1 season 2 and they recoreded what  he said and played it reversed.what he said was.press the button,no button is bad...or something like that(creepy)



I listened to that when the episode came out. It sounded like "Don't press the button, the button is bad", although it was hard to hear it. I'm sure if you look on Google you can find a clip for it.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 12, 2005)

if it's indeed bad i wonder what's good haha


----------



## mgrace (Oct 18, 2005)

Lost has been awesome but not many posts here


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 18, 2005)

well that's true, but not my fault , can we say spoiler stuff here?  i guess no one wants to talk on AIM about it either.


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 18, 2005)

Of course it's been awesome.  I, though, am currently going through the entire first season on DVD hoping to maybe catch a few things that I may have missed.

Questions about Jack and his father, from like... one of the very first episodes:

Does everyone remember when Jack was seeing his father walking around the island? What WAS that?  Was Jack seriously hallucinating when he saw him because he hadn't had any sleep?  And why was the coffin empty?  Is it because the people at the airport wouldn't let Jack take the body with him to America and took the body out before putting the coffin on the plane?  What would they have done with the body if that happened?

That's horrible of them.

I wonder how old this island really is.  Their "Adam and Eve" were there for, what did they say?  Fifty years or so?  The film was made in -- correct me if I'm wrong -- the seventies, and that's, what, barely past thirty years ago.  Desmond's been there for two or three years, and he's been pressing that button since.   How did he get there?  Plane crash.  How did our characters get there?  Plane crash.  How did the yellow plane with the heroin get there?  Plane crash.  How did Rousseau get there? ...Shipwrecked.

I remember on the film that they watched in Desmond's place said that there was some kind of magnetic... force... Please someone correct me...?  Maybe that's what messed up Locke's compass, when he gave Sayid a compass back in one of the episodes?   Either way, some kind of unnatural magnetic force is attracting these planes and ships and such to the island, steering them off course.  

And a random fact that I'm probably looking into too much:  Walt's comic book (the one that is now burned because of his dad) had a picture of a world, where a city/island was enclosed in a (excuse my lack of creativity in using words) bubble.  Is that what may be happening with this world?  The odd tides and the current of the water, the reason why they can't escape nor have they been rescued...things like that... 

I don't know what I'm going on about.  I'm gonna shut up now.  XD


----------



## R3trograde (Oct 20, 2005)

Aww, last night's episode was such a gip.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It was supposed to be like, the debut of the Others, were we finally saw who, or what they were. And when they walk by, *gasp* They're barefoot! And, OH SNAPZ! He's got a teddy bear! LOST is a good show, with deep characters and perpetual, puzzling mysteries. What is the source of the magnetism under the bunker? What is the monster, and who are the Others? What happened to Walt? What _is_ the island? They're all so tantalizing questions, I can't wait until we're on top of some of them. 

Worst news, though; last night, after the episode aired, and the preview went on, it said that the next new episode comes on in three weeks! Noes!!!!!11

And, super spoilers, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Shannon gets another vision from Walt, and *gasp* Someone dies! Oh snapz! My money's on Shannon,


----------



## nah-nah (Oct 20, 2005)

I think everyone's money is on her.  XD

I liked last night's episode.  If you want to hear some good theories to answer some of your questions, you could go to the Lost FC and join if you want..  We have some really awesome people there.  ^^


----------



## Neon (Oct 20, 2005)

Who dies got leaked a few days BEFORE, that preview even aired

For people that dont want to wait 3 weeks


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shannon




and the simple real reason they decided on "that person" to be this seasons death


*Spoiler*: __ 



So they don't have to show boone in flashbacks, which costs money and time now that the actor isn?t a regular anymore.


----------



## mgrace (Oct 21, 2005)

Well...


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Why was that Other carrying a teddy bear.. Is it because it was taken as a child and grown up as a child....... It's weird...
Also things on the island seem to be super like the SUPER wild pig that knocked over Jin...... man... and the others seem to be awesome with reflexes and fighting... Remeber the other they killed when they noticed he wasn't on the list..... Lucky they killed him otherwise he may have killed more of them....


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 21, 2005)

no need to use a spoiler for that, but then again i saw the ep ahha.  but im gonna respond normal....I have a idea who that teddy bear person is, and im sure other huge fans know also it could be Alex the frenchies kid, that they took.  and yeah they do seem super the others i mean, and i think them being scientists(imo) have done some enhancements to themselves, and of course they probably did some stuff to the animals but i think that boars are naturally that strong.


----------



## R3trograde (Oct 21, 2005)

Umm, boars are kinda....like that. We all think of pigs being gentile animals, but boars are definitely fearsome. Hey, sounds like a joke FC....Anyway, I guess it all makes sense with the Boone thing. He was kind of a generic character anyway, but....yeah. Anyone else think that 


*Spoiler*: __ 



the tail-ender's place is another hatch? Looks like it, it has a Dharma symbol and whatnot. And it had the same door as the front entrance to our hatch, the Swan.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Oct 22, 2005)

if it is it must be the poor mans' hatch haha, u saw it, looked lame.


----------



## Sawako (Oct 22, 2005)

R3trograde said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> the tail-ender's place is another hatch? Looks like it, it has a Dharma symbol and whatnot. And it had the same door as the front entrance to our hatch, the Swan.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, I believe that it's another hatch too. I think there's more hatches on the island...


----------



## mgrace (Nov 1, 2005)

U guys didn't noticed and I post it in the LOST FC.. but the logo in Mr Echo's Hatch is different from the SWAN....

I like the comic book theory... And ALex with the teddy bear... NICE


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 1, 2005)

it is confirmed that someone will die, and I know who.  It is who mgrace takes name after.  as far as i kkkkkknow.  also yeah im sure that was alex...i wonder if he had any so called powers, and walts father in the show said on jimmy kimmel live, that walt has powers.  I didn't see the logo but since they have reruns going till the 9th i'll check it out if i can see it.  mgrace...mind if i add u to my buddylist?  i lvoe talking to LOST freaks like myself


----------



## mgrace (Nov 8, 2005)

Sure add me to yah buddy list... I wonder if I took a screen shot of the other Hatch's logo... hang...


*Spoiler*: _Different LOGO _ 




Check it out... The logo from the other side of the island is different.... Hmmmm


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 8, 2005)

Wow, that's kinda hard to make out, but doesn't look like the swan cause i just see it up and down...if u find the swan logo put that up and i'll compare that shit....this symbol must have some significance...in how it is displayed....well bb later, i got class now.


----------



## mgrace (Nov 9, 2005)

Look When I get time I will add the Swan Logo okies


----------



## R3trograde (Nov 9, 2005)

Yes, I don't think the preview would say that someone would die if someone didn't die.  Quite interesting, mgrace. I've seen it on other, boards, but that's ok. Think it's an arrow? IDK....


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shannon's so self-absorbed, I'm glad she's going. I just hope we get more Walt info. His story and the story of the hatch is what I'm most interested in. Although, I can't wait to figure out what the Others are, and what the Incident was...Ehh. Too good of a show.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 10, 2005)

yeah, well we all know that she died now...haha.   kinda sad, that one chick seemed angry when she did it like she wanted to kill her, I guess it wasn't an accident.   U guys notice that walt shows up when his dog runs away???  and next weeks episode will be great.  uhm...maybe someone will play walts message backwards this time and we can see what he said this ep.  anyone notice in the early clip of jin and that black dude seeing teh "others" or part of 'em...how they WALK?  not only was it like sneaky type but it had this weird look to it like they were moving differently even when just walking...and what that mexican chick said freaked me out, about them not gettin' killed by one bullet. obviously they can die we saw that in season 1

Im going crazy w/ these questions...just give me some feedback im bored w/o lost


----------



## Tsuuga (Nov 10, 2005)

OMG! I'm glad I didn't read the spoiler here because Shannon's death totally surprised me... I thought for certain it would be Claire... because she's had zero development since the baby was born... and Charlie was hogging him anyways.


----------



## mgrace (Nov 10, 2005)

I Havent seen the newest episode yet but I thought it was obvious that Shannon would get Killed.....


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 10, 2005)

yah, too bad, ...no more looking at that hot blonde ass.  am i the only male that's sad?


----------



## Kayo (Nov 10, 2005)

I just watched 06 man that was so sick! ( ing starts crying ing )


----------



## nah-nah (Nov 10, 2005)

*pats yoshikuni-san's back*  I know how you feel.  ing


----------



## Criminal (Nov 10, 2005)

WTF? two weeks of reruns and the one I miss is a new one! damn! well, I guess its to late for a recap. But, did Walt's Ghost/Spririt/Astral Projection show up again? I bet those scientists that took him are messing/experimenting with him wherever he is.


----------



## nah-nah (Nov 10, 2005)

Oh he showed up again alright... and he's effin' creepy.

There is no doubt that he's being experimented on/brainwashed.

Next week is a recap of what happened to the other survivors.  I can't wait.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 10, 2005)

yeah, baby...i think he's doing most of the showing up...he's been in lots of water..every time he shows up.  I dunno..i felt kinda sad for shannon after she finally found love...u see sayid's face...he's ABOUT TO BLOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW UP!

I can't wait next weeks and then the week after when they go back to normal time.


----------



## anbutofu (Nov 10, 2005)

dont they show the reruns on sundays? can anyone confirm this?  i missed it too!!


----------



## Feathers! (Nov 10, 2005)

I hate that chick that was holding the gun... so angry.  Shannon!!!


----------



## nah-nah (Nov 10, 2005)

who here says chick w/ gun dies before the end of the season?  *raises hand*


----------



## TDM (Nov 10, 2005)

Oh noes, Shannon died.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 10, 2005)

she probably might...but so far i don't think so...she's got a back story from what i heard.  they gotta replace people they killed.. and i believe they re-air saturday nights in the US


----------



## Yasha (Nov 11, 2005)

If you are interested in the secret numbers, just click on my siggy spoiler.


----------



## nah-nah (Nov 11, 2005)

yasha, i just read your siggy.

and now i have chills up my spine.  did you figure that out or did someone else?


----------



## mgrace (Nov 12, 2005)

where's the best place to download.... I have all 6 but took me a while to download on Bittorrent...

BTW....... It's interesting that how Shanon died.... The others didn;t physcially kill here more like Saw style.. Kill yah self method...


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 12, 2005)

well, i doubt they were trying to do that hehe...and the best place i know of are mininova.org or isohunt.com if you are really stuck, but mininova.org will work best.


----------



## mgrace (Nov 12, 2005)

Anyone figured out what the others are saying before they attack???? I know it's looped backwards


----------



## nah-nah (Nov 12, 2005)

no clue yet.  i'm going to buy a recorder (i need one anyway~) and I'll find out tonight.


----------



## mgrace (Nov 12, 2005)

cool..... 6 was good can't wait for 7.....

I'm lost again in theory


----------



## nah-nah (Nov 12, 2005)

XD  how so? 

Any ideas about what Walt is doing and if he's really there?  I don't know, it's just that... he disappears so fast.  Also, if you saw the previews for the next episode, the little brown teddy bear that was carried around by one of the Others was also seen... I think maybe the blonde woman (i forget her name) had a child or two that was taken from her by the Others.  I wonder why kids are being taken away.  First Alex, then Walt... and maybe a couple other children.  The adults are killed and the children are kept alive, supposedly.

Brainwashing, maybe?


----------



## mgrace (Nov 12, 2005)

Yeah I didn't see the spoilers for next week but we need to remember that the Island is a LAB.. and I feel Walt has been projected....

It's all about the Human Psychological Make up.. Create fear and the human will react depending upon experience....

BTW... The Guy who gave money to Dharama must of had a reason...

Maybe his reason was to study humans and make a super army of people.. Who knows.....


----------



## nah-nah (Nov 12, 2005)

But honestly, if he wanted to study humans and such, he should have at least kept the lab underground updated with the latest technology. I doubt he just... gave up on it.

People are dying because of this thing.  Maybe whoever started it just... couldn't control it anymore.


----------



## mgrace (Nov 12, 2005)

yeah.... what ever they created was left and abandon and people were left there...

I mean If I was told to press a button I would have given up but the people given that job lasted longer and were forgotten about but who on earth provided desmond with that food......???? and the medicine he was injecting??? Maybe they are still watching... AWWW


----------



## nah-nah (Nov 12, 2005)

Desmond hasn't seen anyone other than his partner since he even got there, right?  I don't know why and how the food lasted that long.  I am still wondering about that medicine, too.  I somewhat hope those people are still watching... they must have some sort of reason for it.

Maybe next episode we'll see whatever that "monster" is, too.

And I wish they would stop pressing that button.


----------



## basiK (Nov 12, 2005)

SHANNON WAS STABED!

Neo Flash


----------



## mgrace (Nov 12, 2005)

What the????? Man I knew I should have played is slow may need to re-watch last bit now....


----------



## nah-nah (Nov 12, 2005)

Well, i honestly thought that Alex was the blonde girl on the boat that threw the bomb/explosive onto the raft when they were stealing Walt.  She looked about 16, and you have to remember that Alex is a girl.

So many possibilities..


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 12, 2005)

alex is a girl? r u sure?  i don't remember frenchie saying that


----------



## nah-nah (Nov 12, 2005)

Yes, she's a girl.  I believe it was the episode when she took the baby away from Claire.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Nov 12, 2005)

hmm, well if that's true it could still be her w/ the teddy bear..i don't think they would've showed her/him w/ a teddy bear for no reason, kinda reminds me of walt w/ his polar bear hah.


----------



## R3trograde (Dec 3, 2005)

Haven't been on in ages....Episode nine aired on Wednesday.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kate blew up her house, with her step-dad or someone in it (I didn't see that part). Sawyer channels the guy he killed...Wayne. She runs off, and, ! Kisses Jack after he tries to comfort her. Then, she goes back to Sawyer. x_x what a weird girl. 

What I thought was most interesting was at the end, with the splice of the Orientation film. And the Others are trying to contact the hatch...what the heck could they want? I think the Others are easily the coolest mystery on the island. And the end was _so_ cool. 

_>:_Dad? Best ending ever. 



I got anonymous neg-repped for being "ridiculus" on one of my posts. WTF? And do I need to keep the spoiler tags?


----------



## mgrace (Jan 5, 2006)

Been watching series one on DVD wow..... Still haven't worked it out but I actually figured some more stuff out..


*Spoiler*: __ 



BLACK and White..... Remeber the cave with the water when they find Adam and Eve an in their pockets there is a black and white stone.. this referes to Locke speaking about Backgammon but more or less is painting a picture of GOOD and BAD on the island.. The others collect good and kill the bad.... remember what the psychic said to Clare..... The baby relies on your goodness... thats why Clare was a target rather the other survivors...




PodCAst Spoiler

*Spoiler*: __ 




Also... Desmond... Will return thats what the writers said in a podcast on LOST..... Cool... but who knows........ the writers are a bit ZANY....
BTW..... the guy in the VIDEO on the reel has a fake hand... MAN this pod cast was awesome...


----------



## mgrace (Jan 6, 2006)

What happend to the LOST FC????


----------



## basiK (Jan 6, 2006)

Ada will make a new one soon because she has been busy with work n stuff. =]


----------



## mgrace (Jan 6, 2006)

Awwww.... ok....

Been re-watching season 1 found some filming mistakes and some clues and I copied the comic.... but I guess u can find it online hahaha....
one of the mistakes I found was so funny.... u have to see it I will post it in the spoiler tag


*Spoiler*: __ 




Look at the bottom right hand corner you cna see a woman holding what I think a small boom or maybe she is a ghost but it's clear when u watch it hahaha


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 6, 2006)

I can't see it man, to small.


----------



## mgrace (Jan 7, 2006)

I'll have to give you the site I placed it see if its bigger there...

try this



*Spoiler*: __ 



 DAY 43 ....Boon radio call in the plane was received by Bernard.. Just checked it man thats.......Cool....
Nigerian Plane as something to do with Mr Echo but u guys already know that.......
Locke boss is HURLEY.. hurley owns a box company hahahhaa


----------



## Shadowscar (Jan 8, 2006)

The second serias is good so far. But in alot of other serias the second serias drops.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jan 9, 2006)

that broom could just be out of focus..i never known a series to drop second season, maybe 3rd or 4th. but not 2nd.  anyways.  how is hurley locke's boss?  hurley didn't need to work after he won his millions.  yeah, new ep this week can't wait to sit down and watch it on tv.   wooooooooo finally a new ep.


----------



## anbutofu (Jan 12, 2006)

omg did u guys see last nights episode?! wth was that? oh man oh man...im still in shock


----------



## ZeonNoMamono (Jan 12, 2006)

I think we're just starting Season 3 now actually...


----------



## Vodrake (Jan 12, 2006)

ZeonNoMamono said:
			
		

> I think we're just starting Season 3 now actually...



As far as I'm aware, episode 10 of series 2 has only just been released, so I doubt Series 3 has started anywhere...

But then again, they've only just finished showing Series 1 in UK, so maybe I've missed something...


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jan 12, 2006)

no u haven't, it's still season 2 so no ur not mistaken.  I'm in the US so i should know.  as far as what that was yesterday ...it was the "security system" as some have said.

I liked that they showed much more of it...like smoke wise.  the electrical stuff inside confused me.  you think it's damaged or something?  I mean last time we saw it they threw a dynamite at it.  I like anytime they show it.  it seems to be a hybrid of mechanical and organic.  don't see how the sounds could be made otherwise.

i liked how they got a eko backstory.  it was sad that had happened.  i wonder if charlie is gonna go back on heroin.  now that his only "love" has rejected him.


----------



## Ruri (Jan 12, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:
			
		

> I liked that they showed much more of it...like smoke wise.  the electrical stuff inside confused me.  you think it's damaged or something?  I mean last time we saw it they threw a dynamite at it.  I like anytime they show it.  it seems to be a hybrid of mechanical and organic.  don't see how the sounds could be made otherwise.
> 
> i liked how they got a eko backstory.  it was sad that had happened.  i wonder if charlie is gonna go back on heroin.  now that his only "love" has rejected him.



I was really excited to see more of the security system too - although I'm even more confused as to what it actually is.  I don't think it's damaged though, or at least it didn't act any differently than it normally does.

Ecko's backstory was the saddest one yet. ;_;  But it was awesome how he literally stared down the black cloud. ^.^


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 12, 2006)

That black cloud is pissing me off...


----------



## mUcHo LoCo (Jan 13, 2006)

lost is awesome!
but i just watch em on tv


----------



## Tsuuga (Jan 13, 2006)

It looks like a cloud... with electric currents. I'm guessing that's what the noises were, too... sparks.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 13, 2006)

anbutofu said:
			
		

> omg did u guys see last nights episode?! wth was that? oh man oh man...im still in shock




 You made me want to kill myself. What happened last night? No, no, no, don't tell me. Season 2 hasn't started yet in my country.  How long do I still have to wait?!


----------



## Seany (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm in UK here and season 1 just finished on wed. Amazing by the way . Gotta wait till spring for more though .......


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jan 14, 2006)

just download it hahaha.  that's what i say , i couldn't stand waiting that long.


----------



## Shadowscar (Jan 15, 2006)

What was that black smoke? 

*ALL THAT THINKING WHAT IT COULD BE THEN.....*           its a cloud....


----------



## anbutofu (Jan 16, 2006)

yasha ong said:
			
		

> You made me want to kill myself. What happened last night? No, no, no, don't tell me. Season 2 hasn't started yet in my country.  How long do I still have to wait?!


hehe sorry yasha  
but you have to dl season 2...wow is all i can say


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Jan 16, 2006)

I love this series.

I love the part where the tail of the plane was shown crashing into the ocean.

But most important of all, Kate > any babe!


----------



## Crowe (Jan 16, 2006)

I think its getting a bit to stretched out atm, want my series to have an ending ffs. :I


----------



## Ruri (Jan 16, 2006)

^I'm worried about that too, although I'm waiting until the end of the season to see what direction the show is going.


----------



## Taxman (Jan 17, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> I think its getting a bit to stretched out atm, want my series to have an ending ffs. :I



yeah...it feels as if they are moving away from the overall concept of the show...or at least that's how I feel about it....*waits for it to jump the shark...*


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jan 19, 2006)

first off , what's ffs?
second what do u guys mean it's stretched out?  if u mean that it's got too many stories going on at one time, i kinda think you can't not do that in a show which has 15 or so main characters and some other major ones just not so focussed on i.e desmand, french chick, others(kinda).

and also what do u mean by the concept of teh show? how is it going away from that?...i hear people saying this so often but i have no idea what the poster means by it.  please explain.

i personally don't see anything wrong w/ the show so far.  yesterday's ep was awesome..."zeke" comes back and you get a sense that they been here probably more than 20 years.  obviously more than 16 considering they took french girls child.

and looks like the baby is in danger again next week...which sucks.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2006)

Yesterday's was ok, better then the last few eps but the show is starting to become another crappy show.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jan 19, 2006)

wth are u guys talkign about...name any other show ever that's better than this show...i dare u.


----------



## Taxman (Jan 19, 2006)

ffs = for f*ck sake

as for the overall concept of the show:  we have people stuck on a mysterious island that are trying to find a way off that island or at least survive until someone else comes, and what exactly is this island.

when the show starts focusing on relationships...it's starts to turn soapy...and people get less involved with the show because they are no longer looking for a way off the island or trying to get contact with someone else...

we are also spending a lot of time with the "others" which there are even more of than originally planned....and we'll probably see their backstories or something, and it was better if they didn't show the creature instead of it being a big puff of black smoke...=/...

we want to know what is so special about those numbers...why are they there....why can't they get off....

and we can care less about charlie regressing into being an addict again....or all the sexual tension between sawyer, kate, and the doc....etc.

backstories are cool...I love shows with well developed characters...but there is a limit on to how many characters there should be flashbacks of until it gets off base.  When they introduced the people from the other side of the plane...it added a new twist...but it also added more people to explore...and it gets quite difficult for viewers to keep everything in check based on the number of characters there are.

It's getting to the point where they are going to add so much stuff that there won't be an ending in sight and more seasons will be made to make more money which would further stretch the series and come up with new questions that need to be answered when they should answer the questions they've already brought up and end the show.  

as for better shows.....that is an opinion....I could say that 24 is better....but I don't know if anyone would agree with me....and if you mean anthing ever made that is better....I could say MASH and many other old shows...but again...it's opinionated.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2006)

24 is far different from this show but in terms of qulity i do like 24 better. I also enjoy ER and House more then this show. This show was good in the beginig, then great, then slowly losing it...Season 2...really sucked when it came back, bad bad bad shit bad bad and now it was OK! so maybe this is a good thing that it wasn't to bad of a ep.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jan 20, 2006)

well i gotta disagree w/ u crazymtf...i think it's never been bad.  and to theblindhyuuga---thank you for taking time to explain stuff.

im gonna say that i didn't know there was a limit on the others...considering they were a total mystery.  and i dunno what's so hard about keeping up with the characters.  it's only 15 characters.  i think..

now as for the monster...they had to show it early 'cause well it's a huge thing. the black smoke of it is really confusing..which adds more mystery to what it is exactly.

i heard from the writers(during season 1) that they had wrote at least up to season 6 worth of show.  and im glad for that.  i think early on or at least by the end of season 1 it was just obvious that getting off the island is about impossible at this point.  and now it's time to figure out how to survive till they can find a solid way to get out.  and to survive their enemies--mainly the others

i think they will find  a away out when their journey on the island is over.  i think they were put there to learn something and then when ever they do that the island will let them be able to leave.  i don't see how others haven't gotten off...considering they have a boat and well u could just carry more gas on board then just refill the further u get out into the ocean.  i think that's the best they could do


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 21, 2006)

^I have to point out your wrong about the writers writing till season 6. When the idea came up it was to be a 13 ep series. The succese of ep. 1 2 and 3 made the writers get right back to writing future installments. That's when they wrote up to season 6, now even a season 7...Not good if you ask me since it's viewer watch is becoming lower and lower each week. See in won the award for a good first season but season 2? I would be extermly surprise if it won another next year.


----------



## Shadowscar (Jan 22, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think that episode 11 was good but they shouldn't train an army yet


.


----------



## Kusajishi (Jan 22, 2006)

Well I also like 24 better because of the action, I think Lost is more soapy as you say, its good but it would be cool if something more happened, the serie feels rather slow sometimes..


----------



## IonDragon (Jan 22, 2006)

oyeah, love the series, though i like prison break more now


----------



## Kin (Jan 22, 2006)

omg, season 2 is out?! 

 but then again...It is in America and not in Europe..So I just have to wait some longer T.T


----------



## kire (Mar 1, 2006)

I love this show...and the way they keep adding to the story is done so well, i was blown away by the complexity of the storyline...I cant wait for season 2 to be on dvd..I always miss it when it comes on tv...


----------



## Deadpool (Mar 2, 2006)

Well I saw last night's episode. Well I guess the Others aren't as primitive as we thought they were. I really wonder how many facilities are there on the island. So far there is at least 4 on it counting the others home base. And I guess Sun might be a M.I.L.F soon.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 2, 2006)

Yeah i stopped watching it all together, the series is gone :*(


----------



## NeoDreamer (Mar 2, 2006)

if u actually think that, im glad ur not watching it.  go watch a "reality" show.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 2, 2006)

First please try to spell for your age. 22? Come on man i spell better then you. Second you don't gotta be a bitch about it, alot of people agree, it's just dragging on. You could of just ended it with "That's cool, i enjoy it, you dont, have a nice day." See? That's a much nicer way then saying "Go watch a reality show" Which shows how immature you are since you don't even know me or know what i watch.


----------



## Shadowscar (Mar 5, 2006)

I heard that there is only 1 more episode in this serias but there will probley be a third.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 6, 2006)

Shadowscar said:
			
		

> I heard that there is only 1 more episode in this serias but there will probley be a third.




There is only 1 more episode in US?  Season 2 just begins today in my country. Is Season 2 good? Is it better than Season 1? I am quite excited >.>


----------



## Abuda9 (Mar 6, 2006)

Here's my little 'theory'


*Spoiler*: __ 



I think Walt has some special powers. Because there was a polar bear after he saw one in the comic, the bird died when his father ignored him, he can influence dices cause he's always 'lucky' when playing backgammon, and when Locke was learning him how to throw a knife, he succeeded in like 2 times or something.

And I think you should pay attention to Locke, maybe he's not what he seems to be. At the beginning he really knows everything well, it's like he knows everything on the island, Told a secret to Walt, never gets lost, he discovers the hatch, he was the only one who was spending time with Ethan, when they were trying to save Charlie and Claire from Ethan, he I think intentionally goes the wrong way with Boone, and there's a lot more suspicious things going on with John Locke, just think about it!!


----------



## Shogun (Mar 6, 2006)

yeah, locke is cool...


----------



## Sen316 (Mar 6, 2006)

Lost was the only show that my dad and I could watch together. It was nice. But then in season 2 they showed a lot of repeats and I ended up stoping watching it because I lost intrest. I think I'm going to have to buy the DVDs so that I can watch season 2 without the repeats. I really want to know what the hell is going on with Locke and Mr. Echo and stuff. They need to not leave us on cliffhangers and stuff. x.x


----------



## NeoDreamer (Mar 7, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> *First please try to spell for your age. 22?* Come on man i spell better then you. Second you don't gotta be a bitch about it, alot of people agree, it's just dragging on. *You could of just ended it with "That's cool, i enjoy it, you dont, have a nice day." See? That's a much nicer way then saying "Go watch a reality show" Which shows how immature you are since you don't even know me or know what i watch*.




First off, use proper english if you want to try and correct mine.  I use shorthand in chat and forums, 'cause I'm not getting graded on chatting  
.  I am 22 btw, doesn't mean 

Second off, What I meant by that comment is that "we"(viewing audience) have a series or two that is actually well written and not some lame ass 'reality show'; which is nothing in the least bit real.  The comment had nothing to do with if you actually watch a reality show or not.  I'm not immature and the comment you suggest seems more immature than anything I wrote.

Lastly the fact that the show tells stories to develop the show seems like a logical idea.  To give away all the mysteries and just flat out lay it all out so early in the series is just stupid, especially on a limited location.  The show is good because it puts out so many questions, if you knew all the answers so fast it just makes it more boring.  

That's my opinion, and I know others have the same view as you do, but I have to disagree with them too.


----------



## Deadpool (Apr 1, 2006)

Well, the last episode was awesome. I guess
*Spoiler*: __ 



Henry is a other,hurly is infected and hopefully doesn't really fall off a cliff. But knowing the writers anything can happen.


   Also I looked up the info on the last episode, the one woman house that locke inspected was Nadia who was sayid's exGF. Just wanted you to know.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Apr 1, 2006)

oooh, I wonder where Locke lived.  Too bad that girl locke was gonna marry was too crazed with him trying to be around his father.  I mean that was the last thing...and she still didn't believe him...especially since it's been a long time since he's dealt with the father.  I'm guessing after that breakup he goes to work for the box company.  I hope they explain how he got paralyzed or w/e.  and that weird blacklight writing was weird.  and seems like food is dropped off on teh island somehow.  obviously someone does it.  'cause it had a parachute on it.  I guess they got more food now haha.  I also loved how badass jack was in the whole ep. especially playing that card game.


----------



## Deadpool (Apr 1, 2006)

yea he was kicking sawyers ass in poker. But yea can't wait till next week episode.


----------



## R3trograde (Apr 5, 2006)

It's been a while....

A couple episode titles have been released - or, more accurately, rumored. One of them is '?', which I am particularly excited about, as it may reveal what exactly is in the center of the black light map. Speaking of the map, I have many inferences and whatnot regarding it, but I do not feel involved enough to post them yet. Most pertinant(spell?) though, is the other hatch that was between the Swan and Cadaceus hatches: The Flame. One can find pics of the map quite easily off Lost fansites. One that I frequent is a fansite found easily off a Google search of Lost forum, but I won't elaborate for fear of sounding like I'm advertising.

I'm not overly infatuated with tonight's episode, Dave, but there are a few rays of hope, if you will. Although most of the AOL preview videos were a bore, there is potential that Hurley's backstory in the phycho ward and his connection to Libby is pretty juicy; also, his sitings of (presumably) Dave on the island draw an uncanny parallel to Jack seeing his father in the fourth episode in the first season (I think it was that episode). While not touched on for a while, that is certainly a tantalizing part of the island mythos, and will be immediately relevant to our  Lostie's dealing with the Others. 

Also, "Gale"'s mention of "him" are exciting as well; hopefully Sayid won't shoot him. We know Gale basically spouts babble when he's stressed, and if he is convinced he is "a good person", he will fess up to part of the Other deal, assuming he isn't shot. We know Lost's writers aren't "generous"enough to throw us more than a couple black light maps or supply drops in an episode, and we've already had one semi-epiphany during Lockdown, so I'm not expecting much.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Apr 5, 2006)

man that guy gave up info that scared me, im thinking he's talking about that guy they talked about in that film.  I can't believe that blonde girl was w/ hurley in that clinic.  I can't believe she was a patient too..that's crazy(no pun intended).  I'll post more on this ep later. when i get more time.


----------



## Feathers! (Apr 6, 2006)

I knew Dave was within Hurley the moment he started saying "dude."  Then Dave screams for the Bball and they pass it to Hurley.  a bit predictable but the whole blonde chick being in there too, that was wildly unexpected.  Lost is a great show.  The Sawyer fight was hilarious.  

I wonder what the black light messages from the octagon meant, the one from last episode.


----------



## Sesqoo (Apr 6, 2006)

This is just sick. What if everyone out there is in the hospital and "him" is the doctor from Hurleys flashback?:S

I have no idea what to think anymore...


----------



## R3trograde (Apr 6, 2006)

Last nights episode was great - they managed to make it interesting and exciting without many major plot points -save for Henry's two speeches. And, !

*Spoiler*: __ 



Henry said theat the bearded Other isn't the Other's leader (which we know, but still a little shock value), and mentioned "Him" again. Henry also let the button go down to zero; it reset, but he didn't type in the numbers! I think he is telling the truth, and the writers are trying to make it look like it is a hoax and later reveal the truth behind the whole mess.



Although I didn't need to spoiler that, if you haven't seen last night's episode, I wouldn't recommend un-spoilering it. 

Island Dave's speech made everything more complicated in so many ways. I just felt so...OMG (if that's a feeling; I'm sure you'll understand). And when the shrink showed Hurley the photo he took of him and "Dave" I just had that same 'OMG' feeling. I think Island Dave might of been there as a result of the Others. Maybe they are trying a phycho attack on the Losties? Remembert Walt's phychic powers; maybe they '"resurrected" Dave from Hurley's imagination. Notice how Island Dave was basically compelling Hurley into Suicide. 

I think this episode really made you think your understanding of the island; as we know, there is much more than meets the eye, but it had you look in a way different than most fans. While I may be the only one experiencing this, it was quite an episode either way.


----------



## Nodoordonotthereisnotry (Apr 8, 2006)

Quick Question here: I've added the numbers 4, 8, 15, 16, 23 & 42 and the sum was 108 as in every 108 minutes that Locke and co have to push 'execute' at the terminal. Has anyone else figured this out as well or am I the first one?


----------



## NeoDreamer (Apr 8, 2006)

lol u wish u were, I was the first...and i looked on all LOST forums too...I was crazy excited to find out i was the only one.  someone had it posted on their sig like the numbers...and i just took out the computer calculator and was like "whoa!"


----------



## Nodoordonotthereisnotry (Apr 8, 2006)

Good to hear then. Do you think it'll be significant in its own way in the future?


----------



## NeoDreamer (Apr 8, 2006)

the fact it adds up? maybe.  there are 6 numbers..so that could mean something and it's got a history of it's own...im wondering if it's some combonation for a lock somewhere.


----------



## Deadpool (Apr 10, 2006)

I can't wait til wednesday, looks like jack and co. are going into the "other" area so this isn't a good thing.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Apr 10, 2006)

i heard michael is gonna be making a return something soon... here's teh line up ya'll

this wednesday the 12th is new
the 19th there is no episode 'cause alias is coming with a 2hr season premiere.
the 26th is a 1hr LOST special called "the reckoning"
then all of may is new and finishes the season on the 24th of May.


----------



## NeoDreamer (May 4, 2006)

omg last nights ep was crazy good and shocking..thoughts?


----------



## Neon (May 4, 2006)

POOR LIBBY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111111111111111


----------



## NeoDreamer (May 4, 2006)

yeah...i felt more for ana-lucia...I think her and jack should've gotten together. especially after that connection b/w them we saw in her flashback(her knowing jack's dad)

Libby i knew she was gonna die, there were reports of her looking for a show on cbs(comedy).


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (May 5, 2006)

You guys caught the Hanzo corp. commercial right...
The whole webmaze thing is crazy I was cracking away at that Hanzo site for almost 2 hours...
That dam monkey almost gave me a heartattack...


----------



## Sho (May 5, 2006)

Saw the episode last night and I am just... shocked :amazed

What the hell is wrong with Michael!!!??


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (May 5, 2006)

My best guess is that he's working with the others to get his son back. To get the Losties to act fast someone must die in Henry Gale's "escape." Libby was just Micheal being trigger happy.


----------



## Soxfan17 (May 6, 2006)

This show OWNZ ME


----------



## Mannequin (May 8, 2006)

Hurley is gonna be crushed...

I think that mike was promised his son in return for henry. Or maybe he was brainwashed and henry is their leader and he went to get him.


----------



## NeoDreamer (May 8, 2006)

I doubt henry is the leader, but most likely michael is doing it to get walt back...I just can't believe he would kill 2 people to do it though...I mean seriously did he not learn anything from leaving on his own before.

I just hope michael gets banished or something or I hope the group finds out about michael before it's too late.


----------



## Nuriel (May 8, 2006)

I am so glad to find people as shocked about that episode as I was.  I could see ana-lucia coming, but not libby.  We haven't really learned much at all about her character yet.  I am so angry at Michael right now!


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (May 9, 2006)

Well I don't think Libby is dead. Look at the next ep preview and someone (can't remember who) comes running and is saying "She is dead!" Now why would you say she is dead when two people got shot? My guess is Libby is still alive. For the moment at least...
(GO GET YOU SOME HURLY!)


----------



## YamiHikari (May 9, 2006)

There was a spoiler from Lindelof saying: "Libby isn't dead, yet..."  I think there a little more of her left.  (Understatement.)

I'm really looking forward to tomorrow's episode.  Eko + Locke = some deep discussions.


----------



## sonnie_skies (May 10, 2006)

Nearly all the characters have pissed me off this season.  The only characters I truthfully like without reservations are Ana and Jack.  And we all know what happened to Ana...

I really haven't been following it much.  I absolutely can't stand Claire, Kate, and Locke.


----------



## Sawako (May 10, 2006)

Hey, has anyone gone to thehansofoundation.org? That website is freaky. It's part of a new Lost Webgame or something.

But I can't believe Michael shot Libby! ;_; She can't be dead!


----------



## Nuriel (May 11, 2006)

Anyone watch tonights new episode?  They needed a good episode to make me happy after last week's.  I was glad it featured Echo (gotta love him).


----------



## NeoDreamer (May 11, 2006)

well that whole backstory on him creeped me out a bit.

the ? map is a map of all the 6 or whatever dharma hatches...and I'm guessing the ? is the one no one knows about.  and probably where that pipe transporter goes to.

I was so hoping libby could spill out "michael...shot me"  but she only got out michael 

but i did hear that he's gonna die this season sometime i believe or leave with the others.


----------



## Soxfan17 (May 11, 2006)

So they found another hatch. Remeber the last time they found the hatch and it took them weeks to go in. They went in and got everything out in 10 mins. So it looks like the story starting to pick up. Next week episode looks even better


----------



## Sho (May 13, 2006)

I was very excited to see this latest episode, and I've gotta say it was really top notch.  Learning about Eko and having him travel with Locke was just so interesting and pretty engaging to watch.  That girl who came back to life in Eko's flashback seriously creeped me out since she looked like she belonged in a horror movie or something.  Then you have both Eko and Locke having dreams which are acting as their guides, so you gotta wonder if they'll be able to tell the future now or something.

I'm still wondering about what type of info was written in those notebooks they still in that other hatch they found, since that video they watched (like the other one before) is pretty strange.  Not to mention we don't really know where that information after observing people on the island is being sent to.

I thought it was an incredibly sad scene when Hurley caught up with Sawyer and Shannon right after they got the heroin from the tent.  I just thought Sawyer did that scene perfectly with that look in his eyes when he looked at Hurley.  So sad 

I'm disappointed with Michael that he would do something like that, since before he was one of my favorite characters.  Hopefully they catch him before he completely screws them over, but judging from the previews, that's not going to happen.  Walking right into a trap like that is gonna be bad news.  Honestly I wonder how he'll be able to face his son in the face if he manages to rescue him.  This is why I don't think he'll be living that long in the series anymore, which is a shame. 

Oh well, it's an awesome series.  I look forward to it whenever I can now, and it's definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## NeoDreamer (May 13, 2006)

to Sho, it wasn't sawyer and shannon, that was kate....shannon died earlier in the season....i think this is like a record so far...killed off 3 people from the show in one season.

I know it's gonna be a annual thing killing people off, but if it is ever jack or sawyer, kate, eko, locke,hurley...i'll be pissed.

I heard they are gonna be adding more people to the friendly cast people.  and i think michael is gonna die.  I'm excited to see what happened to walt.

oh well only this weds ep and then the season 2hr finale on the 24th and the season is over


----------



## Nikmi (May 13, 2006)

am i the only one who is getting tired of the fact that the show only brings in new questions about wtf is going on. and no answerS?


----------



## Feathers! (May 13, 2006)

Nikmi said:
			
		

> am i the only one who is getting tired of the fact that the show only brings in new questions about wtf is going on. and no answerS?



I like that fact rather than getting stupidly predictable endings that other shows give us.  For a good show i either expect, great characters you can identify with or an unpredictably good story.  lost has both.  

i will miss libby and ana lucia was an awesome character.  i think i hate michael now.


----------



## NeoDreamer (May 13, 2006)

lol, well they do answer some stuff, but come w/ more questions...it is frustrating but, with a show like this it is expected.  I don't know why people don't like it...

I like having stuff to figure out, if i had all the answers I'd be bored.


----------



## Nikmi (May 13, 2006)

i still think its getting a bit to much with all the questions. i know its only a mild dose now. but he should be carefull mr. AA something. many fans say that he ruined Alias because he have a need to take he's style of "making up new subplots and getting people to ask more questions" to far. i just hope it wont happen with lost. 

but.. i'v read on Tv.com that season 2 finale will answer alot of questions. but i bet it will create alot of new ones too


----------



## NeoDreamer (May 14, 2006)

lol most likely yeah.


----------



## NeoDreamer (May 24, 2006)

ok, no one is writing in here, so it's up to me.  so double posting isn't a issue.

what did you all think of season 2 finale?

I thought the ending wasn't as shocking as the ending of season 1.  I mean most of the episode(finale) was really good, i mean you learned some stuff.  and some weird coincidences (i.e. dude from sayids' past).

I guess henry is the leader of the others...or something 'cause they were listening to him.

that big 4 toe statue confused the hell outta me.
and their supposed hatch had nothing in it....maybe a made up hatch?

I don't think eko or john died, maybe desmond...but I hope not since his true love is still out there.

We know that the magnet overload was the reason for their crash..apparently.  

What i don't get is, when henry was there and said he didn't push the button why did the violet lights come on?....but when locke does it the whole thing goes into overload?

Eko was a f'n idiot during that dynomite scene.
Charlie was a bit selfish in not looking for them down there.

.....I'm scared for jack, sawyer, and kate.

...we know now the real date on the island is Sept 22, 2004 was when the crew landed, they been there what 50 so days?  sooo it's October or mid November.   but it's set in 2004.  when I saw the paper the date was like this 
922044 ...which made me think 2044.  but i guess the last 4 is something else.

Ok I wanna hear all you guys replies, lets try to keep this thread active.

haha this will be my 667 post, but as I write now it's 666 , and I just saw the OMEN trailer hahahhahaha how ironic.


----------



## kire (May 25, 2006)

lol, yeah what an omen..

Yeah that statue thing is interesting...
and eko was a fucking idiot...even i knew that explosion was going to be insulated and go everywhere..

what do you think they want with jack, sawyer and kate...to become one of them or for experiments...

ahh i hate waiting for the next season...


----------



## uncanny_sama (May 25, 2006)

huh? what did i miss? wich episode are we talking about?


----------



## Sesqoo (May 25, 2006)

This show is just to much for me..

And its killing me that I wont be seeing lost for like 4 moths... damn

LOST+PRISON BREAK=4 LIFE


----------



## uncanny_sama (May 25, 2006)

did episod 23 + 24 air last night????


----------



## Dimezanime88 (May 25, 2006)

I just now started watching Lost (as in yesterday. But because a friend suggested it), and the special review that came on earlier really interested me. I needed something small to watch since Prison Break was done for this season. But Lost got me interested. The 2 hour season finale was good, though I got bored at some parts, but I think that was only due to my confusion on the storyline. I'm gonna have to catch up, cause I don't think that little summary was good enough.


----------



## NeoDreamer (May 25, 2006)

yeah that summary makes you miss a lot.  it covered some stuff, but not as much as you can get with watching all the eps.

yeah it was the season finale for Season 2.

I was kinda surprised that the others( the 2 that followed them) were noticed so easily.

I don't know why kate was so stupid to let on that she knew about the beard.  I have no idea what's going to happen to them, michael/walt ....and I still have no idea why the others if they can leave the island would wanna stay.  makes no sense to me. (that is if they are telling the truth about escape)

It's gonna suck waiting till fall for this show...same with prision break.  gladly the dvd will come out for season 2 around the time season 3 starts...so maybe they will provide some answers...in the comentary or what nots.

any idea what the hell happened to the sky?  I mean I think claire said it turned a violet color...just looked very white to me.

I'm pretty sure locke didn't die...as for eko ., that's up for grabs...but I think he still has story left.

Looks like the outside world knows where that island is...at least desmonds' ex girlfriend seems to.  that should be interesting.   and it seems like the button wasn't a mistake, but the taking notes part was...since it just led to an open space where we saw loads of those tubes.

I have so much to talk about, but I don't wanna do it all in one post haha.  spread it out.

@dimezanime17   everytime I see your eureka 7 animation...it makes me laugh so much. especially the beginning.


----------



## Kayo (May 25, 2006)

23 & 24 was insane!  I didn't get alot, the 2 guys calling Desmond's ex. girlfriend freaked me out. I don't know what to believe. You guys should check this site out:


----------



## Neon (May 26, 2006)

I feel slow for not remembering the one younger girl with the others is the french lady's daughter


----------



## NeoDreamer (May 26, 2006)

yeah her name is ALEX.
I think the others suspect her betrayal and her care for the other people..or the flight 815 people.


----------



## Neon (May 26, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:
			
		

> yeah her name is ALEX.
> I think the others suspect her betrayal and her care for the other people..or the flight 815 people.


 The others don't hate the flight 815 people, or they would have killed them off long ago. 

As henry said, they are the "good guys"


----------



## NeoDreamer (May 26, 2006)

yeah real good guys, kidnap a child from her mother, try to steal another baby and leave the mother to die(claire), take a growing son away from his father .

killed some people in that ep about the "other 48 days) ep.

real good , lol pleeeeeeeeeeeeeease.

they would have killed them long ago?  hell no, they could take out all of them, I believe they are freaky quiet and strong...but no way could they take out the survivors.


----------



## Pr1de (May 30, 2006)

i am going to start watching Lost since it looks so good


----------



## Jonas (May 30, 2006)

and what the hell do they intend to do with Jack, Kate and Sawyer?! 

Meh, I hope they don't get turned into those.. animals !


----------



## Nuriel (May 30, 2006)

NeoDreamer said:
			
		

> yeah real good guys, kidnap a child from her mother, try to steal another baby and leave the mother to die(claire), take a growing son away from his father .
> 
> killed some people in that ep about the "other 48 days) ep.
> 
> ...




Yeah, I have a hard time believing that the others are good guys.


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (May 30, 2006)

I think they somehow believe they are saving the world. Either that or they are utopian idealists that are trying to improve things, such as weather, the human mind, life length, ect. I mean, look whats happened to Locke's legs and Jin's newly opened babyfactory. (And when I say babyfactory I mean that in the most respectful and kind way, I love Sun. Although I will kill if she starts running all over the island yelling "MYYYYY BAAAABYYYY!!!" in the most annoying tone possible.)


----------



## Athrum (May 30, 2006)

The finale hasnt aired here in Portugal yet, but me and my father are really hooked onto this.
I was searching for info of the 3rd season and found an interview with the producer(?? i think) of Lost (i will put his name here later) and he said that abc will air only 5 eps of 3rd season, then go on a break and air the other 18, also everyone that survived will be a regular on the show except Michael and that there will be mostly no new faces, also that they signed with abc to make 7 and i mean SEVEN seasons. Personally i think its too much, 3 or 4 tops would be more than enough.


----------



## NeoDreamer (May 30, 2006)

lol 7 isn't enough haha.

I know when I got my season 1 dvd set, i heard on the commentary that before they even did the pilot they had 6 SEASONS written already.  now if they already had that much , you really think 7 is a lot?  I like the constant mystery of the show, that way when they finally do answer stuff, you can be happy that they did it, I mean 3 or 4 seasons is for a show that's lame.  this show is so much better than any other show out there.

Prison break can only go 3 or 4, but will probably only go 2 or 3.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (May 30, 2006)

z0mg i just watched all the Lost episodes! Dam stupid cliffhanger again. God man that was bloody weird.


----------



## Haruka (May 30, 2006)




----------



## narutorulez (May 31, 2006)

does anyone know when season 2 will start?


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (May 31, 2006)

It already started:s (in most countries)and season finale was aired some days ago..

I loved the ending,especially about "others" being good guys etc (figures)


----------



## narutorulez (May 31, 2006)

oh i mean season 3! i have already watched the final of LOST season 2 and that ending was pretty fucked up


----------



## Neon (May 31, 2006)

narutorulez said:
			
		

> oh i mean season 3! i have already watched the final of LOST season 2 and that ending was pretty fucked up



Sometime next fall


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jun 1, 2006)

yep, and I really hate that sig of the LOST cover w/  that crap about it being made up as it goes along.

They already planned it, They had so many ideas that they already finished f'n 6 seasons c'mon.  they probably have so many ideas they have trouble making the eps, but don't say it's just made up as they go along.  the show is simple to understand.  only thing is they keep adding questions/mysteries to the show.  which is a good thing i dunno why people don't like that.  knowing all the answers is a waste of a show.... i mean people complain about predictability and then when there isn't much they complain more.

to those people...go watch another f'n show and shut the fuck up.  go watch some shit like X3 and tell me you can't guess the ending by the time it's been 30mins in.


----------



## Dark Schneider (Jun 1, 2006)

Calm down. Everyone has their opinions. As for me, I am a huge mystery buff, but for some reason,I could never get into this show---I found majority of the character flashbacks really boring and pointless. 

But lo and behold, I watched the season 2 finale, regaining my interest in the show. Mainly, because of the revelation of the plain crash, and the "the others".


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jun 1, 2006)

people been sayin' that shit for so long DARK that it pisses me off, if u don't like it why come to a thread that is about liking the show?

and u'll love season 3 then, more others stuff i heard.


----------



## Dark Schneider (Jun 5, 2006)

^ There are idiots in every thread, there is no point in getting your panties in a wad over dumbasses.  Life is to short as it is


----------



## Deadpool (Jun 7, 2006)

yea I loveLost but I don't understand how those two guys who checked out the magnetic thing new it involed Desmond. I mean unless they know Desmond crashed there is no way of them knowing this. Also how was the light in sky involved with a object thats undergrand. But hey these question will be answered....I hope.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jun 7, 2006)

which 2 guys are you referring to?  and the light is unknown, but I'm guessing a possibility of a forcefield ? haha i dunno...thats my best guess.


----------



## Deadpool (Jun 7, 2006)

THose two guys who were playing chess. And went to locate to location and then tell desmond ex. Still don't know how she knows the magntic things = desmond.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jun 7, 2006)

hmm, yeah I dunno how they knew desmond was where the energy was.  but she's got lots of money and time so who knows.


----------



## Nami-swan (Jun 12, 2006)

DUDE!!! I LOVE LOST!!! Anyway, yes, the season finale was so....ack! I can't describe it...Lostastic! When My friend and I were watching it, we squealed ever five minutes at the answers and questions being raised. Like Libby, first she's a tailie, then she says she was a pschologist, then you find out she was a pschiatric patient with Hurley, THEN she was the one who gave Desmond the boat, AND she died!! Right when her and Hurley were starting something!! My biggest thing was the leg of that statue that Sayid, Sun, and Jin found. 1.) Why the hell is there a statue?? In most socieites, it would probably signify that it was a god or diety that was worshipped. Did it get destoryed over time? Did Dharma construct it? Did Dharma tear it down?? and 2.) WHY THE HELL DID IT ONLY HAVE FOUR TOES??? This two question are haunting me soo bad! Plus, Pen, Desmond's girlfriend or whatever, those two guys alerted her when something happened on the Island. She had said earlier in the show that "You can find anyone if you have the money," and apparently she does, since she found Desmond once already. Maybe she paid to find him again, or she was the one who put him there.... I can't wait for the next season to start!!


----------



## R3trograde (Jul 14, 2006)

For the last scene (the Challah), Penny Widmore knew to look for a large magnetic disturbance. We don't know where she found that out, but it worked. When the two men were freaking out over the disturbance, they mentioned something about "not a false start". Presumably what happened earlier in the season, and in Lost continuity....a few days. I love how much the episodes that most thought were useless (Charlie being "exiled" and the whole shmear with the Church) set up the finale. 

For season 3, the creators were casting for 2 new female regulars, and...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Henry Gale is a regular.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jul 14, 2006)

Could you explain that more man?  about the useless episodes being a set up for the finale.


----------



## Seany (Jul 14, 2006)

This season has been ok so far. It's had its ups and downs but overall its good. I enjoyed last weeks episode, with Charlie and the baby =O


----------



## balmung29 (Sep 27, 2006)

*Lost*

Does anybody watch it or ever heard of it? i love the show.


----------



## Mark_II (Sep 27, 2006)

Yay! I'm really into Lost, and have been since the start. Here in the UK it's just reached the end of the 2nd series. Still so many unanswered questions...


----------



## Seany (Sep 27, 2006)

Yeah i love it!
The finale of season 2 kicked ass


----------



## inumike (Sep 27, 2006)

Cartoon said:
			
		

> Yeah i love it!
> The finale of season 2 kicked ass


it did i didn't get to see it


----------



## NeoDreamer (Sep 27, 2006)

yeah, all so confusing sometimes..but I have hope in the writers that everything will be solved.


----------



## Roy (Sep 28, 2006)

LOST kicks ass!!!!


join the fanclub!!

search for it im to lazy to give the link XDDD


----------



## nekosim (Sep 28, 2006)

Lost is ok, a  bit confusing though.... My fave must be Eko lol....


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 28, 2006)

I didn't like the show that much. But for some reason, I really got into it when season 2 started.

Can't wait for Oct. 4th, I wonder what hell's gonna happen now.


----------



## Sho (Sep 28, 2006)

There was a discussion thread of Season 2 here.


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm got intimidated by the fat guy... so I never watched it


----------



## Senior_Superboy (Sep 28, 2006)

Sephiroth using Meteor attack in KHII

There's a really good preview for next season coming the 4th. I'm so excited, I love Lost, it's my favorite show.


----------



## Buskuv (Sep 28, 2006)

I like the show, but the thing is, I can't watch without having the entire Season at my fingertips.  So I just wait to buy it.

I haven't seen any season 2 yet...


----------



## Senior_Superboy (Sep 28, 2006)

It's out on DVD, so if you have a spare 50$ lying around go get it.


----------



## GrandTheftAutumn (Sep 28, 2006)

Lost is one of the greatest non-anime shows known to mankind,in my opinion 


*Spoiler*: _YAY FOR UN-NEEDED SPOILER TAG >=D_ 



But they killed of ANNA-LUCIA


----------



## Kayo (Sep 29, 2006)

Lost is the best show I have seen lately, the writers are amazing!


----------



## Orochimaru-Kun (Sep 29, 2006)

SAWYER FTW!!!


----------



## NeoDreamer (Sep 29, 2006)

@ edo; actually she only wanted to do 1 season, at least that's how they explain it in season 2 commentary.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 29, 2006)

is there any need for spoiler tags since the current season is finished?


----------



## NecroAngel (Sep 29, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> is there any need for spoiler tags since the current season is finished?



You more than anyone should understand  It's not over fully in the UK is it? Not sure really.

Regardless, great show... but miss 1 or 2 episodes, and you'll have no idea what's going on at all.


----------



## Bresakar (Sep 29, 2006)

In Germany season two started 3 weeks ago. I love this show. It's one of the reasons why I watch TV since in Germany the TV programme is bad and even getting worse by now.
I like Hurley(the fat guy). The episode about his past was shown on monday. Really cool. This is what I like so much that they show the person on the island then flashing back to their past and lnking everything.
Is there really a monster on the island? Is it shown in season two? 
Put it in spoiler tag, please.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 29, 2006)

in england series 2 has wrapped up, but i see that it is still going on in other places, in which case i can understand the need of spoiler tags, carry on!


----------



## Senior_Superboy (Sep 29, 2006)

Bresakar said:
			
		

> In Germany season two started 3 weeks ago. I love this show. It's one of the reasons why I watch TV since in Germany the TV programme is bad and even getting worse by now.
> I like Hurley(the fat guy). The episode about his past was shown on monday. Really cool. This is what I like so much that they show the person on the island then flashing back to their past and lnking everything.
> Is there really a monster on the island? Is it shown in season two?
> Put it in spoiler tag, please.


I listened to one of the lost podcasts. They say season three will focus on who the "Others" are. They also mentioned that more info. on the "monster" will be mentioned.
Spoiler about monster in season two: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The monster is seen once by both Charlie and Eko. It appears to be a cloud of black smoke that make machinery type sounds. The monster comes face to face with Eko and apparently flashes images of Eko's past



Nobody knows for sure what this thing is, but I hope they have a good explanation for it.


----------



## Bresakar (Sep 29, 2006)

Senior_Superboy said:
			
		

> I listened to one of the lost podcasts. They say season three will focus on who the "Others" are. They also mentioned that more info. on the "monster" will be mentioned.
> Spoiler about monster in season two:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Thank you! +rep


----------



## Senior_Superboy (Sep 29, 2006)

No problem, if you have any more questions just holla.


----------



## Dave (Sep 29, 2006)

I LOVE IT!!!!   did anyone notice the dharma insignia???  its the same as the old korean flag emblem and it apears in naruto as nejis 8 trigrams 64 palms before he begins!!


----------



## Senior_Superboy (Sep 29, 2006)

Hmm, never really noticed that. If you guys look carefully in season 2, when Sawyer and Michael are 
*Spoiler*: __ 



on the remains of the raft,


eventually a shark shows up and has the dharma logo on it's tail. Really hard to see though in motion. Here's a screenshot:


----------



## Dave (Sep 29, 2006)

image dosent work...>_<


----------



## Senior_Superboy (Sep 29, 2006)

Try this


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## Sawako (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so excited for the new season. 

But I heard that the last episode they produced ended in a cliffhanger.  I hate this strike.


----------



## Kamina (Dec 22, 2007)

I've been waiting all year for it, can't wait and i do hope the survivors get off the island.


----------



## Ivyn (Dec 22, 2007)

Finally!  I almost forgot about this series. XD


----------



## YamiHikari (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so pumped for this.  But I'm sad that we're only getting a half season.   That's like a half novel.  The cliff hanger at the end of episode 8 that everyone is talking about is going to kill me.  I know it.  I HATE THE WRITERS STRIKE!  (but love the writers)


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 22, 2007)

_Yeah, I can't wait.

Weare only getting like 8 episodes this season though I beleive due to the strike and like someone else said it's going to end in a huge cliffhanger, should be interesting to see how the show plays out now with the whole future/past flashbacks.

January 31st right?_


----------



## Deidara C4 (Dec 22, 2007)

Just a few more days till one of the best shows returns! cant wait


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 22, 2007)

Man, this season looks like ti could be the best one yet. Here's hoping that an all out war breaks out between the _*Lost*_ and the _*Rescuers*_


----------



## Memos (Dec 22, 2007)

this is the one program above all others i cant wait for, i was going to make this topic but i was waiting for a suitable video to post with it,lol


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (Dec 22, 2007)

Finally Season 4 of Lost, God, I was so close to forgetting about this series, most so when I heard that the new season will start on February and then someone told me it will be in January...*sighs*...

Also the other negative that put a damper on my happiness for the new season is that the last episode they shot for that season, thanks to the writers strike and all, it's a horrible cliffhanger >> no fair dammit >>


----------



## Dave (Dec 22, 2007)

new season yess!

Charlie comes back wtf?


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm looking forward to this season. I'm hoping for a strong come back, I feel like the past 2 seasons have been a bit of a letdown. So they only filmed 8 episodes... Damn that's not even half of what this season was supposed to be


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 22, 2007)

_Actually 8 episodes is exactly half of what this season was supposed to be._


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 22, 2007)

Heres an extended trailer:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ou7cWOTXJs&eur[/YOUTUBE]

Anyway can't wait for the season premiere, don't care what anyone else says but easily the best show on tv. And personally season 3 was amazing


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 23, 2007)

Sasuke said:


> _Actually 8 episodes is exactly half of what this season was supposed to be._



Oh it was only going to be 16 episodes? Hmmm I should have checked that, I thought it would be around 20. But now I remember hearing that this season would only be 16 episodes.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2007)

Saw a preview for this at the movie today.  I'm a fan of the series, but it seems like more of the same.  We continue to go in circles.  It sounds like more people will arrive on the island.  The twist is that they won't be looking for the survivors.  I'm sure I can enjoy the season, but I want us to make 'end of the series' type progress this season.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 23, 2007)

My enthusiasm for this show dwindles with every episode. Starting to feel like Pokemon.
Just fuckin do it alrdy Ash


----------



## YamiHikari (Dec 23, 2007)

I don't agree that this season will be more of the same old "island angst."  And the 'rescuers' are in no way replacing the 'others' as antagonists.  The season 3 finale did an amazing job setting up the fact that (spoiler for season 3 finale)
*Spoiler*: __ 



 some people get off the island and some don't.  As has been stated in many interviews with the show creators, LOST isn't about getting off the island.  That's not the end, but the middle.  And to me, there is no promise of fresher and new stories than that. 




Through season 1 and 2 most people would have thought the end of LOST would be the losties getting off the island.  Season 3 said to those people "screw you! That's not what this is about! 

I'm pumped.


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 23, 2007)

Matt Darkman said:


> Oh it was only going to be 16 episodes? Hmmm I should have checked that, I thought it would be around 20. But now I remember hearing that this season would only be 16 episodes.



_Yeah these last three season's were supposed to consist of 16 a peice, we probably get 24 next season though, I hope we don't have to wait until 09 though, 8 episodes this year is lame._


----------



## Captain Gir (Dec 23, 2007)

oh hot damn....i cant wait!!


----------



## reject28 (Dec 23, 2007)

awsome!!! certainatly a welcome return for me


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2007)

Yes the pace is a little slow but personally much more interesting than most other shows, look at heroes, that show's failing in its second year.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 23, 2007)

What?! 8 episodes for the 1st half?..They better be damn guud..



Sasuke said:


> _
> January 31st right?_



yep, that's when season 4 starts 



CrimemasterGogo said:


> Yes the pace is a little slow but personally much more interesting than most other shows, look at heroes, that show's failing in its second year.



Really?..After seeing so many gifs of Heroes on this forum, I was thinking maybe I should start watching the 1st season xD


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2007)

The first season is good but not the second one, theres no story and the characters have become so dull, its not good right now at all.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 23, 2007)

I watched just over half of Season 3 consecutively one after another so I didn't notice the slow pace as much as others. I did notice it in Season 2 though. I think it's a good show which could be great - it really shines in the finale episodes, so we know what the team's capable of, though many criticize the writing mid-season it usually fits nicely together by the end of it. I'm hoping the following seasons will be more fast-paced now with only 16 episodes.

^ Heroes Season 1 was good, but to be honest it started falling off at the end. The last few episodes of that season were sub-par, and most of Season 2 seems to have followed suit. It's a shame because it looked so promising for the majority of the first season.


----------



## Undercovermc (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm anticipating this highly as the ending of season three stepped up in quality from the former part of the season. With the next three seasons having 16 episodes a piece and the writers hopefully learning from their past mistakes, the pace should increase.


----------



## YamiHikari (Dec 24, 2007)

Here's the deal with the pacing: (This is in no way an excuse, just an example of how business can ruin art.)

JJ Abrams, Carlton Cuse and Damon Lindelof conceived LOST and wrote out the story line to have 5 season.  They wanted it to be about 100 episodes and they knew exactly what they were doing.  What revelations and mysteries would develop when. They pitched it to ABC just as it was.  ABC liked it (not at first actually the guy who oked the pilot got fired because of it...long story).  Anyways, ABC picked it up for 1 season.  

In case you missed it, Season 1 was freaking fantastic.

It had giant ratings, so giant that when the producers went to negotiate to get renewed contracts, ABC asked them to stretch LOST to be over 7 seasons.  Eventually the creative forces behind the show bent and agreed to stretch the show to about 150 episodes.

In case you missed it, Season 2 was good, but nothing special.

That year, after winning previously, LOST was shut out of the emmys.  ABC still wanted 7 seasons though, cause it was still great filler between advertisements (cynical, I know.)  It still raked in the cash.  Cuse and Lindelof (and the fans) missed the creative genius that was LOST, and went to ABC to get back on the 100 episodes plan (now ~110 since some episodes were 'wasted' in season 2.)

They negotiated with ABC for almost half a year.  (During this time that crappy mini season at the beginning of 3 aired.  ABC had forced them to write a 6 episodes mini arc, which is like asking for a 6 chapter novel.)  CC and DL have stated their disgust over this mini arc over and over again.  While they were working on the back half of Season 3, they struck a deal that mapped out exactally how many more episodes there would be (3 mores seasons of 16 each =48 episodes).

Setting an end date was the best thing that happened to this show since season 1.  It allows the writers to map everything out and go at the pace they wanted (Season 1).

In case you missed it, the back half of Season 3 was even more fantastic.

It's like JK Rowling always knew there would be 7 books and had years to plan out each book.  And if Scholastic had said, "We won't publish your books unless there are 8 of them." One of those books wouldn't be as good as the others.

LOST is back on track.  I'm not saying you'll like it.  It's really not for everyone.  But if you're into it, even just a little it's gonna be awesome.  These last 48 episodes are going to be intense!


----------



## Kamina (Dec 24, 2007)

Dave said:


> new season yess!
> 
> Charlie comes back wtf?



I Noticed this at the end of the new trailer.

My Thoery:
I Think everyone who dies on the island goes back to the real world and these are the rescuers, all the people that have died on the island now they're trying to kill the survivors to make them go to the real world.


----------



## YamiHikari (Dec 26, 2007)

Not to over post in this thread, but can we discus what info and speculation there is out there on the next season, provided it's done in spoiler tags?

Like (Season 3 spoiler) 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Who's in that coffin?!




Or the speculation that we now know what that "6" meant that kept flashing in season 4 teaser trailers...


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's sort of a big deal
*Spoiler*: __ 



(If you don't want to know/anticipate/speculate what's coming, please don't click!) 
*Spoiler*: __ 



It stands for the "Oceanic 6": The 6 survivors of the plane crash that are sort of famous after returning home.  We already know 2: Kate and Jack.  So that means 4 others get off the island with them.  Who do you think?  I'm thinking Sun has to leave, so she can have her baby.  Does this mean Jin leaves too? Or are they separated again?









Anticipation.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2007)

I know its lame but this is one show I'd rather not read any spoilers for. So please post spoiler tags if your gonna discuss spoilers. 

Anyone have any sexy pics of the cast? I heard they asked Kirsten Bell to be in this season but she chose Heroes instead, bitch got served.


----------



## YamiHikari (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh definately use spoiler tags, even when just speculating or if it's not a big spoiler.  And please designate if it's a spoiler or if it's speculation, cause there are people like me who love to speculate and love theories, but don't want anything ruined.

I would even ask for people to use spoiler tags for plot events that happened in previous seasons, just so nothing is ruined.  Just throw a "Spoiler for Season 1" or "Season 2" ect in front.

That being said, sexy cast photo time:

(Aren't they attractive for just crashing in a plane?)
Season 1 Cast:  

(Aren't they sexy for living on a deserted island?)
Season 2 Cast:


(Aren't they sexy for fighting in the jungle?)
Season 3 Cast:


And some individual season 4 pics here:


----------



## Parallax (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm excited for the new season.  I can't wait to see what's in store for everyone.


----------



## Jaga (Dec 27, 2007)

i saw all 3 seasons of Lost this summer and i'm really happy i got into it..this is a pretty damn good show... i hope that writers strike crap ends so they can show more then the 8 episodes they have scheduled now

anyways.. i saw the 2-min long trailer on ABC yesterday while watch the Lakers/Suns game and man..they tease soo much!




YamiHikari said:


> Oh definately use spoiler tags, even when just speculating or if it's not a big spoiler.  And please designate if it's a spoiler or if it's speculation, cause there are people like me who love to speculate and love theories, but don't want anything ruined.
> 
> I would even ask for people to use spoiler tags for plot events that happened in previous seasons, just so nothing is ruined.  Just throw a "Spoiler for Season 1" or "Season 2" ect in front.
> 
> ...



kate looks bad ass in that season 2 pic


----------



## Kuya (Dec 27, 2007)

i go to school in Hawaii and every year when the season premier's, out of respect to the Hawaii community they let us watch the season premier in Waikiki on the beach a week before it airs on TV and all the cast comes. (i met the whole CAST last year! and Kate is so fine, and Jin and Sawyer were like best friends).

newayz, if anybody wants me to PM them wat went on during the season premier juss PM me. or, maybe i'll make a thread but put a spoiler warning on the title.

and a random post: i seen Jin and Hurley at the mall shopping together LOL!


----------



## YamiHikari (Dec 28, 2007)

So they managed to sum up the first 3 seasons in 8:15 (8 minutes and 15 seconds (also the flight number)).  It's pretty bland but it's still good if you're missing LOST.  It can be found here: 

Obviously it spoils seasons 1-3.

It also sets up the next season towards the end ...
*Spoiler*: __ 



"Some will leave and some will stay"




Note: The video says 2 hour season 4 premier.  And like it says on the page the premier episodes is really only 1 hour.  The other hour is a clip/recap show.


----------



## Morwain (Dec 29, 2007)

Next season will be awesome even more so if Jack effing dies already


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 29, 2007)

Morwain said:


> Next season will be awesome even more so if Jack effing dies already



How can a Yaoi lover want Jack to die? 

I'd die to meet them, well except for Hurley.


----------



## Noah (Dec 30, 2007)

If Jack was to be permanently killed off, I would never say anything bad about Lost again, no matter how awful it got.

Killing the main character = A+ in my book (also, Jack is a tool)


----------



## Jaga (Dec 30, 2007)

Kuya said:


> i go to school in Hawaii and every year when the season premier's, out of respect to the Hawaii community they let us watch the season premier in Waikiki on the beach a week before it airs on TV and all the cast comes. (i met the whole CAST last year! and Kate is so fine, and Jin and Sawyer were like best friends).
> 
> newayz, if anybody wants me to PM them wat went on during the season premier juss PM me. or, maybe i'll make a thread but put a spoiler warning on the title.
> 
> and a random post: i seen Jin and Hurley at the mall shopping together LOL!



lol...Sawyer looks like a pretty cool guy in the show, tough and all...but i've read around about his actor and he seems like a pansy...lol

did you meet any of the Lost cast in person and get their autograph? how about Kate? i'd love to meet her


----------



## Kuya (Dec 31, 2007)

i met all of them and got all their autographs. Kate is soooooo fine.

walt and michael weren't at the premier so i knew they weren't going to be around much during the 3rd season.


----------



## Morwain (Dec 31, 2007)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> How can a Yaoi lover want Jack to die?
> 
> I'd die to meet them, well except for Hurley.



Because Jack Annoys me to no end with his damn well for lack or better words Hero Complex, he feels he has to save everyone every damn person, he seems to go into a mental breakdown everytime someone dies thinking somehow it is his fault or something of that nature....he just really grates on my nerves.


----------



## Dave (Dec 31, 2007)

jack is the new other


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2007)

I wish I lived in Hawaii so I could meet them all easily, that and the Hoola girls.


----------



## Fabulous (Jan 13, 2008)

I cant wait for new season...It airs 31th January? Lostpedia told that.


----------



## YamiHikari (Jan 13, 2008)

Lostpedia is correct my friend.  18 days to go!

I read that the season will still air episodes week after week with no interruption, even though it's just a half season.  Does anyone know if this is official?  Or am I dreaming/wishing/hoping/demanding that that happens?


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 13, 2008)

YamiHikari said:


> I read that the season will still air episodes week after week with no interruption, even though it's just a half season.  Does anyone know if this is official?  Or am I dreaming/wishing/hoping/demanding that that happens?



*It's official* 

Oh, and here's the title list of the first 8 episodes of season 4:

*Spoiler*: _Spoiler tagged since flashbacks are named_ 





> Ep 1: The Beginning of the End (Hurley flashforward)  1-31-08 (Starting at 8:00 with a recap)
> Ep 2: Confirmed Dead (Freighter people flashback) 2-7-08
> Ep 3: The Economist (Sayid flshfowd) 2-14-08
> Ep 4: Eggland (Kate flashforward) 2-21-08
> ...


----------



## Dave (Jan 13, 2008)

EP 8?

MICHAEL?

oh mah gods


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 13, 2008)

Dave said:


> EP 8?
> 
> MICHAEL?
> 
> oh mah gods



yeah he is coming back...but i think without walt


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2008)

Can't wait, I hope Micheal dies.


----------



## Noah (Jan 13, 2008)

Heh. Looks like someone actually liked those two worthless characters he killed. 

I'm working my way through season three right now. I'm still pissed Echo had to go.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2008)

Not Man Lucia, but I wanted Libby's backstory


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah I got pissed off when that happened. Some say his story was complete at the time, but I say that's BS Eko was full of win. Anyway, S4 can't come soon enough, there's almost nothing on TV!



CrimemasterGogo said:


> Not Man Lucia, but I wanted Libby's backstory


Yes, why was she in the crazy house?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2008)

Liar, Gladiators is back on

As for Libby, I just wanted to see her in another hairstyle


----------



## Noah (Jan 13, 2008)

Actually...I was a little interested by Libby's backstory. It's just too bad that her and stupid angry Michelle Rodriguez had to go and get DUI's within a few days of each other. That's really not something you should do when you're on ABC's highest rated (at the time) show.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 13, 2008)

She gave Desy her boat too, lets hope its solved before the series is over.


----------



## YamiHikari (Jan 14, 2008)

Libby is one of the biggest mystery's on the show right now.  I think everyone wants to know what exactally was the point? What did she have to do with the Island?  I hope there was a point.  And so far everything else has been explained so I don't doubt.  I think the writers went out on a limb (a brilliant limb) to make a character so mysterious and kill her before we knew what was going on.  

Making the people the mystery worked out for Ben and Juliet (just like when Kate and Locke used to be interesting cause their back story was unknown) so I know they can do the same again.  It'll just be tricky.

We'll see some more of her I think.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 14, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Liar, Gladiators is back on
> 
> As for Libby, I just wanted to see her in another hairstyle


I used to watch that when I was a kid. I saw a bit of the new one, seemed about the same. Ah the nostalgia


Noah said:


> Actually...I was a little interested by Libby's backstory. It's just too bad that her and stupid angry Michelle Rodriguez had to go and get DUI's within a few days of each other. That's really not something you should do when you're on ABC's highest rated (at the time) show.



The same thing happened with the guy who acted as Mr.Eko. He got a DUI and got killed off... I don't know if I really like that trend.


----------



## Noah (Jan 14, 2008)

Matt Darkman said:


> The same thing happened with the guy who acted as Mr.Eko. He got a DUI and got killed off... I don't know if I really like that trend.



Did he? I thought it was a contractual thing that caused him to leave. That's the same reason I didn't think Michael would return. I had heard he left because of crying about the ratings/payrate argument that happens, so I dropped my theory about him returning. Now I just feel like a dick. .

Oh. I also feel like a dick because I spell his name 'Echo'.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 14, 2008)

Noah said:


> Did he? I thought it was a contractual thing that caused him to leave. That's the same reason I didn't think Michael would return. I had heard he left because of crying about the ratings/payrate argument that happens, so I dropped my theory about him returning. Now I just feel like a dick. .
> 
> Oh. I also feel like a dick because I spell his name 'Echo'.



Yeah that's what I read in the newspaper the day after he got killed off. Actually I just did a google search to see if I could find a story about it and it turns out he was arrested for driving without a license not a DUI.


----------



## Noah (Jan 14, 2008)

Matt Darkman said:


> Yeah that's what I read in the newspaper the day after he got killed off. Actually I just did a google search to see if I could find a story about it and it turns out he was arrested for driving without a license not a DUI.



Dammit ABC. I was fine with the girls, but leave Eko alone! [insert stupid youtube joke here]

Well. This is me hoping that Matthew Fox gets arrested for armed robbery or something.


----------



## Ivyn (Jan 14, 2008)

Micheal's back?  

New season comes out in the middle of my exams session, perfect timing. >D


----------



## Fabulous (Jan 14, 2008)

This guy who we see in trailer at 0:24 looks somehow similar to Charlie. But I seriously doubt it cause he can easily be one of those guys on ship.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 14, 2008)

Noah said:


> Dammit ABC. I was fine with the girls, but leave Eko alone! [insert stupid youtube joke here]
> 
> Well. This is me hoping that Matthew Fox gets arrested for armed robbery or something.



LMAO. Did you know that Daniel Dae Kim (Jin) got arrested for a DUI this past October? Kinda makes me think if he'll be sticking around for much longer.


----------



## Noah (Jan 14, 2008)

Matt Darkman said:


> LMAO. Did you know that Daniel Dae Kim (Jin) got arrested for a DUI this past October? Kinda makes me think if he'll be sticking around for much longer.



No! Oh goddammit no! Not Jin!

Goddammit Matthew Fox! And you too, Jorge Garcia! And...ermm....Emilie de Ravin! Why can't you assholes start drinking and driving? Or eating babies? Or raping koalas? Something!


----------



## Kamina (Jan 14, 2008)

Matt Darkman said:


> LMAO. Did you know that Daniel Dae Kim (Jin) got arrested for a DUI this past October? Kinda makes me think if he'll be sticking around for much longer.



Jin was my favorite character aswell..


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 14, 2008)

Tōshirō Hitsugaya said:


> This guy who we see in trailer at 0:24 looks somehow similar to Charlie. But I seriously doubt it cause he can easily be one of those guys on ship.



Who knows? Charlie might be alive..this is LOST we're talking about


----------



## SOLID (Jan 27, 2008)

i'm waiting for this too.
3 days left ..


----------



## Blink (Jan 29, 2008)

If you like Lost, like me, you should check this site out:  
All the latest spoilers, news, anything, this site is the first to get 'em.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 30, 2008)

Time to get this thread rolling! LOST is back tomorrow (thank god, I missed good TV!). BTW has anyone been following Find815.com. Today is the last day the site will be up.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Jan 30, 2008)

Matt Darkman said:


> Time to get this thread rolling! LOST is back tomorrow (thank god, I missed good TV!). BTW has anyone been following Find815.com. Today is the last day the site will be up.



Does that game have anything to do with the show? Looks interesting..too bad it's going to be taken down today


----------



## Blink (Jan 30, 2008)

no, unfortunately. But I have seen all the videos with Sam.


----------



## raxor (Jan 31, 2008)

This is one of those days when you really really wanna live in America

I guess I'll watch it tomorrow instead


----------



## Sesqoo (Jan 31, 2008)

Meh thought the ep aired yesterday


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 31, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> Does that game have anything to do with the show? Looks interesting..too bad it's going to be taken down today



I didn't do much and the day I did the most my progress was deleted Sam is a guy looking for his girlfriend who was a flight attendant on 815. Not sure how much it related to the show, but there were parts in every chapter where you have to find 3 clues. When you did you could watch an exclusive clip from season 4.


----------



## Noah (Jan 31, 2008)

Matt Darkman said:


> I didn't do much and the day I did the most my progress was deleted Sam is a guy looking for his girlfriend who was a flight attendant on 815. Not sure how much it related to the show, but there were parts in every chapter where you have to find 3 clues. When you did you could watch an exclusive clip from season 4.



So it sounds like that one chick Jack knows will be back again.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2008)

I thought it was shown yesterday aswell, I guess I'll have to wait till tommorow. So glad, the best show on TV is back!!!


----------



## Blink (Jan 31, 2008)

If you need help to the game, visit


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm looking forward to seeing the new season but if they keep making up new stories Lost will become a soap opera. 

They should know when to end this.


----------



## Noah (Jan 31, 2008)

Pain In The Ass said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing the new season but if they keep making up new stories Lost will become a soap opera.
> 
> They should know when to end this.



They do know when to end this. In fact, when the show finally ends, it's going to end up being about 12 episodes longer than it was meant to. Damon and Abrams have always had the story and its end in sight, they've just had to fight with ABC trying to make the story stretch out longer than it was meant to. That's why I'm excited for this season; it's finally going back to a set schedule like season one had.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 31, 2008)

OMFG Awesome episode!! Lots of questions once again!!

I have an awesome theory only
*Spoiler*: __ 



ONLY SIX SURVIVE!!! HURLEY SAID IT HIMSELF! OCEANIC SIX!! THEY DO GET RESCUED BUT ONLY SIX PEOPLE SURVIVE AND JACK HAS BEEN VISITING THE LAST FEW PEOPLE WHO SURVIVE.........PEOPLE ARE STILL ON THE ISLAND!! AND JACK WANTS TO COME BACK TO HELP THEM 




DISCUSS my spoiler please


----------



## Iron Fist (Jan 31, 2008)

I thought it was a great episode. I really can't wait for next week.


----------



## Noah (Jan 31, 2008)

So. Shall we begin speculating on who the other three are? And how about who was in that coffin at the end of S3?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Based on what Kate said last season, I think Sawyer is the "he" she mentioned. Of course, that could be a red herring. I think my other two guesses go to Sun and either Desmond or Sayed (sayid? how the hell do you spell his name?). Unfortunately, I'm pretty sure that Jin will die before the series ends, or even sooner if that DUI rumor is true.


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 1, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm surprised only 6 are rescued. I was under the impression that more were taken off the island. 'The house' (just what I'll call it for now) seems like it will be a big part of this season. I want to know more!!!


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm wondering about the whole timeline so far.  Where does the first flash forward fit in the timeline of this flash forward?  I really hope this doesn't get too confusing.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2008)

well if you spoil yourself you know who the surviving six are...which leaves a lot more questions really...


----------



## YamiHikari (Feb 1, 2008)

Amazing Episode!!!

Thoughts: 
*Spoiler*: __ 




- Use of Flash Forwards...Amazing! It's like two stories at the same time.  And for once I cared about both of them equally!
- Oceanic 6...yeah saw that coming, thanks a lot ABC marketing division.
- My guesses for Oceanic 6: Jack, Kate, Hurley (duh), Sayid, Sun (she has to pop out that baby) and....Jin, I could see switching out Jin for someone...
- My guess as to who's in the coffin: Some other/someone we don't know, if not: Michael.
- Rose, you are so inappropriate.
- Hurley kicks ass.


Ok.  Here it is.  My theory on Kate's "he".  You'll remember this when it happens. (spoiler cause it dramatic and like 50% chance of being true.) 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Kate's "he" is Aaron.

Yup.  It's wildly speculated that Kate has a baby, at least that's what everything been hinting at.  Juliet, the sonogram, the pregnancy tests...but what if it's not her kid?  Aaron.

I don't know what happened to Claire, I don't think she's dead probably on the island, but still... Kate has Aaron.

Sawyers still on the island with Locke and friends, forget it. 





-Obviously the Oceanic six has been lying about whether or not everyone was alive on the island/if there were more survivors.  The question is why?
-Who the hell was that guy Hurley talked to working for.  Personification of the Island? Jacob?

-Oh yeah, since we didn't see Jacob in full yet, the Jack's dad is Jacob theory lives on another week!  (Though it's doubtful.)


----------



## Kuya (Feb 1, 2008)

Hurley's gonna have a bigger role this season, i'm excited.


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 1, 2008)

How did I live without LOST in my life? epic stuff.

I just saw two sneak peeks of next weeks episode and it looks amazing.


----------



## Blink (Feb 1, 2008)

If you want to know who the Oceanic 6 are, take a look here: 

Don't read it, if you don't want to be spoiled. 

Thoughts - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



But the thing I thought was cool, was when Hurley said: "I'm sorry about Locke", with that implies, is that something big has happen on the Island.


----------



## Sesqoo (Feb 1, 2008)

Lost know how to get one excited as for the episode

*Spoiler*: __ 



Seems like this flashforward was a flashback of the flashforward of the last episode of season 3, since Jack said that he wanted to grow a beard, which he had in s3. If that is the case, I'd guess that the one that died could be Hurley.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Feb 1, 2008)

Any links to it? For streaming.


----------



## Dan (Feb 1, 2008)

Damn that was a good episode.


*Spoiler*: __ 



What Hurley said near the end lead me to believe that Loc is still on the Island.

and what is it Jack doesn't want Hurley to tell?

I hope they don't drag it out.


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 1, 2008)

Lol, there's an entire rundown of the second episode that's supposedly confirmed on the spoilertv-blogspot( which is reliable) don't be a fool and read it like me, it's not worth it.


----------



## Dan (Feb 1, 2008)

I try not to read spoilers.

But sometimes I can't wait, but coz Lost is on next week I'll wait.


----------



## SOLID (Feb 1, 2008)

reading lost spoilers makes the series worthless, I beleive.



YamiHikari said:


> Amazing Episode!!!
> 
> Thoughts:
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



but Desmond saw Claire and her baby leaving in his flashes ?!
and the guy in the "small coffin" could be Walt. btw you made a good Thought about Kate's"he".


----------



## shadow__nin (Feb 1, 2008)

I was impressed with the episode. 

I was browsing the net and came across this GIF, i could not stop lolling at this part when I was watching it. Too Funny


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 1, 2008)

i finally saw it today...awesome 

i just hate it the most that Charlie died.....and they brought him back for this episode  (avy and sig coming soon!!)


----------



## YamiHikari (Feb 1, 2008)

SOLID said:


> reading lost spoilers makes the series worthless, I beleive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good catch with Claire leaving... I'm not convinced that all Desmonds visions will come exactally true.  Or maybe it's not as they seem.  Right now at least I believe she's not one of the 6.  That would be too easy.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Feb 1, 2008)

That episode was awesome!  When they divide up into two groups, with some people going with Locke while others stay with Jack, was anyone else surprised that Kate stayed with Jack?  When Sawyer said he was going with Locke, I sort of expected her to go too.


----------



## Iron Fist (Feb 1, 2008)

Yeah, I was suprised to see her stay. But I think it makes it interesting that the group was separated. So I can't wait to see how it plays out next week.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 1, 2008)

I know that this shouldn't happen right now because they are just introducing the new bad guys to the show, but I miss the group just having fun.  I think the last time they were all relaxing was back in season 1 when they were playing golf.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2008)

Im glad she went with Jack, Sawyers an ass. The episode was good but I wanted a two parter

So much stuff, and flashforward, looks like they abandoned some on the island but why did Hurley apologise? Hopefully this season will reveal alot.


----------



## Dave (Feb 2, 2008)

cant believe this series premiere
so much mind fuck
wtf hurley and the cabin
and charlie
argh


----------



## YamiHikari (Feb 2, 2008)

Some cool stuff about Matthew Abbadon.  (The creeper who met with Hurley.)
(Not spoilers but anagrams and such.)

*Spoiler*: __ 




-Abbadon name means Abyss and destruction in Hebrew.
-The word "Abandon" is a derivative of "Abbadon."
-Matthew Abbadon is an anagram for "What Bad Boatmen"



So yeah who does he work for.  The Boaties? The others? The island itself?


----------



## JJ (Feb 2, 2008)

I get the feeling the flash forwards are what could happen not what will happen.  There's still 2-3 years to go on this series. 

The little mysterious clues you find in this series certainly keeps us on our toes.

I think she went with Jack because he said he loved her. Which makes that damn love triangle of Jack/Kate/Sawyer even more complicated.


----------



## YamiHikari (Feb 2, 2008)

JediJaina said:


> I think she went with Jack because he said he loved her. Which makes that damn love triangle of Jack/Kate/Sawyer even more complicated.



I think she stayed more out of her desire to get off the island.  Kate can't stay in one place too long and she needs to run.  Jack believed there was a way off, so she went with him.


----------



## Dan (Feb 2, 2008)

JediJaina said:


> I get the feeling the flash forwards are what could happen not what will happen.  There's still 2-3 years to go on this series.
> 
> The little mysterious clues you find in this series certainly keeps us on our toes.
> 
> I think she went with Jack because he said he loved her. Which makes that damn love triangle of Jack/Kate/Sawyer even more complicated.


I think what you say is true. If they were the definite future It'd be silly because we'd know who wasn't going to die. I think soon there will be a flash forward that shows that the future may be different.

Also, I think Jack likes Kate but wont force anything because of the fact that Kate and Sawyer slept together and he saw them. What I think will happen is, Kate will get really close to Jack again and as soon as shes ready to make a move she'll see Jack and Juliet kissing.

Also, what happened to Walt and his dad. Ben said they could get away in that small boat but late on in season 3 said the only way on and off the island is through the submarine. And it's funny how they didn't even touch on the Walt issue in the whole of season 3 when season 2 was based around that and meeting the others.

too much loose ends, but so good to watch.


----------



## xingzup19 (Feb 2, 2008)

Just watched the 1st episode today. Amazing.


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 2, 2008)

Sawyer & Locke are my favorite character, I'm glad they went together.

That black dude was fantastically creepy when he visited Hurley.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't see how she will get away from the cops, I mean c'mon she killed so many people!!!

THe whole Charlie thing was a little silly tho, I mean since when are ghosts so groomed


----------



## Dan (Feb 2, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Sawyer & Locke are my favorite character, I'm glad they went together.
> 
> That black dude was fantastically creepy when he visited Hurley.


You know when Hurley got lost and went to that house, was that where Jacob stays. I'm not sure. But when he was looking in the window I knew someone was gonna appear. Lost know how to scare you.


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 2, 2008)

Venom said:


> You know when Hurley got lost and went to that house, was that where Jacob stays. I'm not sure. But when he was looking in the window I knew someone was gonna appear. Lost know how to scare you.



Yeah that was Jacob's shack.

I knew someone was gonna appear too and I admit I jumped lol.

I thought the guy we could see inside was Jacks dad, though you couldnt really tell.


----------



## Blink (Feb 2, 2008)

^
It looked like him. 

Hurley finding Jacob's house, and BANG the eye comes up and the conversation between Matthew Abbadon and Hurley was, IMHO, the best from that episode. Both moments reminded me of season 1, the good old days


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 2, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Sawyer & Locke are my favorite character, I'm glad they went together.
> 
> That black dude was fantastically creepy when he visited Hurley.



*CHARLIE!!!!!*  



CrimemasterGogo said:


> I don't see how she will get away from the cops, I mean c'mon she killed so many people!!!
> 
> THe whole Charlie thing was a little silly tho, I mean since when are ghosts so groomed



i didnt mind him being "groomed" i think it was just the way that Hurly's mind imagined Charlie..it would be nice for more returns of him..and maybe Boon..but his sister was a little cunt


----------



## Dave (Feb 2, 2008)

flashfowards should be change able


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2008)

I guess we'll have 7 flashforwards this season, hopefully its not final. And is it me or have they all lost weight? Jack especially, he looked so thin


----------



## PradaBrada (Feb 2, 2008)

one question: wtf was with the "previously on lost"? I don't remember seeing anything like that happening before, I'm guessing I missed an ep or sumthin


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2008)

PradaBrada said:


> one question: wtf was with the "previously on lost"? I don't remember seeing anything like that happening before, I'm guessing I missed an ep or sumthin



That was the Season 3 finale.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Feb 2, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I guess we'll have 7 flashforwards this season, hopefully its not final. And is it me or have they all lost weight? Jack especially, he looked so thin



Why do you think there will be exactly 7 flashforwards?  Or is that something that was mentioned in an interview or some such?  

As for losing weight, Jack did seem a little thinner, but I didn't notice anything in particular about the other characters.


----------



## Blink (Feb 3, 2008)

did you hear? The strike is almost over, so we may get the 16 episodes as planned instead of 8.


----------



## PradaBrada (Feb 3, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> That was the Season 3 finale.



I just checked, it was a double ep, I only saw the first half lol
Imma dl it now


----------



## PradaBrada (Feb 3, 2008)

Blink said:


> did you hear? The strike is almost over, so we may get the 16 episodes as planned instead of 8.



Pics/links or it didn't happen


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 3, 2008)

PradaBrada, you missed the better half of the double episode season finale.


----------



## Blink (Feb 3, 2008)

PradaBrada said:


> Pics/links or it didn't happen



Again, you guys should really check this site out.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 3, 2008)

shadow__nin said:


> I was browsing the net and came across this GIF, i could not stop lolling at this part when I was watching it. Too Funny



It was all Hurley in this episode 

edits: The ending for the premiere episode wasn't so cliff-hanging as I thought


----------



## BAD BD (Feb 3, 2008)

Lost is funny. The first episode I watched had a fat man running and hallucinating.


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 3, 2008)

I doubt that they'll film 16. If they did just 8 they probably adapted the storyline so that it could be 8, unless they did it so that the next season is part season 4 and then season 5.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Feb 3, 2008)

Blink said:


> did you hear? The strike is almost over, so we may get the 16 episodes as planned instead of 8.



That would be awesome, I hope it's true!


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2008)

Even if the strike is over I'd expect around 13 eps at most, no more.


----------



## Noah (Feb 3, 2008)

Three more seasons. 16 episodes each. That was the deal that was made midway through last season, so I expect there to be eight more episodes after this run. Whether it's before June or not is a different story.


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 3, 2008)

Well usually there is no good TV during summer because people are usually traveling or not really watching TV. I doubt they'd give any new episodes after June. They also need a sufficent amount of time to fix up the episodes I'd imagine. And again it depends on how they filmed these 8 episodes. Was the story actually squeezed into 8 episodes or is the season actually done half way.


----------



## YamiHikari (Feb 3, 2008)

Noah said:


> Three more seasons. 16 episodes each. That was the deal that was made midway through last season, so I expect there to be eight more episodes after this run. Whether it's before June or not is a different story.



Yup.  The number is definately set.  If they're not shown before June.  It won't be until after September.  I could see them adding half the 8 remaining from season 4 to each season 5 and season 6.  That would give us 20 episodes for those two seasons...


----------



## Dave (Feb 4, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> Lost is funny. The first episode I watched had a fat man running and hallucinating.



LOL BAYWATCH

AND YES writers strike almost over!
i want my 16 ep season
it was already short enough with 16
8 is pushing it


----------



## Kamina (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow that was a good first episode loved to see humor/seriousness in it, cant wait for ep 2


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Feb 4, 2008)

Micheal Emerson's [Ben] one-liners totally did it for me, this time. 

Favorite line: 

"Jack, with your permission, I'd like to go with John".

His delivery was perfect. He was basically mocking Jack's authority.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Feb 4, 2008)

Yeah, the guy who plays Ben does a wonderful job.  I think he actually got nominated for at least one Emmy for his role as Ben.  I've heard he was also in one of the Saw movies.  I've never seen any of them, but I can totally imagine that actor in a creepy horror movie like that.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 4, 2008)

The writers of Lost are incredibly good at making you hate Ben. Not really anyone else, just Ben. He's not so over the top that it's rediculous, but he really doesn't seem to have [enough] redeeming qualities to make you sympathize with him.  He's the quintessential 'bad guy', one with you can somewhat relate, but still despise. He's too slippery and snakelike. 

Fucking brilliant.


----------



## Noah (Feb 4, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> The writers of Lost are incredibly good at making you hate Ben. Not really anyone else, just Ben. He's not so over the top that it's rediculous, but he really doesn't seem to have [enough] redeeming qualities to make you sympathize with him.  He's the quintessential 'bad guy', one with you can somewhat relate, but still despise. He's too slippery and snakelike.
> 
> Fucking brilliant.



And that's exactly why I lurrrrv Ben. Up until about episode 10 of last season, I hated Ben. But then I just started loving him for being such a manipulative dick.

Then again, I'm just totally gay for a good villain.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 4, 2008)

He's a good villain, not one that's maniacal to the point where it's stupid, and not really torn between being good and 'bad'.  He's just bad, but he's incredibly well done, as a character.


----------



## YamiHikari (Feb 5, 2008)

I have to agree with Noah.  I love Ben.  Maybe I don't agree with his methods and madness.  I'm not insane.  But he makes for a complicated/interestingly evil/immoral/moral character with all his hidden agendas and what not.  He's one of the most fun characters to watch ever!  Even if you don't want to be pals with him you certainly want more Ben!

I think largely it is due to the acting.  Michael Emerson does a fantastic job! (And yes he was nominated for an Emmy but lost to Terry O' Quinn who plays Locke.

The best actors on LOST are the supporting cast.  I mean Matthew Fox and Evangeline Lilly are ok.  But Terry O Quinn and Michael Emerson and Elizabeth Mitchell (who does a fantastic job with Juliet!) out shine them any day.  Naveen Andrews and Emile de Raven!  (I mean sure Claire can be an obnoxious character, but Emile's such a great actress!)  

Wow, where did I go with this post?  

Er, yes Ben is awesome!


----------



## Blink (Feb 5, 2008)

The best Ben quotes in "The beginning of the end":

Ben: Kate took it when she hugged you. She found the right trail too, but you wouldn't listen to her, so I guess she's taken matters into her own hands. But look on the bright side, at least somebody around here knows what the hell they're doing.

Jack: You're telling me she stopped bleeding here?
Rousseau: No, I'm telling you that she fooled us. Doubled back.
Ben: Better call the boat. Tell 'em she's getting a real big bundle of firewood.

Ben: Jack, with your permission, I would like to go with John.

Just add if you have more


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes, I love those Ben quotes!  Especially the "tell them she's getting a real big bundle of firewood" one.

Does anyone else get the feeling that Ben's jealous of Locke because the island "chose" to heal Locke's paralysis but not Ben's cancer?


----------



## Noah (Feb 5, 2008)

Akatsuki210 said:


> Yes, I love those Ben quotes!  Especially the "tell them she's getting a real big bundle of firewood" one.
> 
> Does anyone else get the feeling that Ben's jealous of Locke because the island "chose" to heal Locke's paralysis but not Ben's cancer?



Wasn't that the whole point of him shooting Locke last season?

Speaking of Locke getting shot...how the hell is he able to climb out the pit, make his way up to the radio tower, throw knives with mortal-wound-inflicting accuracy, then travel around for a while and recruit people to go to the barracks?

I guess Jacob really likes Locke.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2008)

I think theres much more confusing things than Locke being able to drag his ass while being shot. I mean he's had some horrendus accidents yet he's able to walk away.


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 5, 2008)

I just saw these two sneak peek clips of this weeks episode, looks pretty awesome.

Previews


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 5, 2008)

They look a little spoiler heavy for me, anyway can't wait for this weeks ep


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 5, 2008)

new avy/sig

i have been waiting to finally do this!!


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 6, 2008)

Awesome set, I miss Charlie. It was nice to have him in last episode though, his death was so sad.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 6, 2008)

It's kinda sad that there are still a bunch of survivors that aren't really introduced to us :/


----------



## Blink (Feb 6, 2008)

Damn, your Lost avatars are awesome.


----------



## Dan (Feb 6, 2008)

Kate be looking good.

Lost tomorrow,


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 6, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> It's kinda sad that there are still a bunch of survivors that aren't really introduced to us :/



Because they don't have enough win But if they did it would be kinda difficult to keep the storyline going as well as it is. I think it was smart to focus on a certain number of survivor (don't remember to well, but there were 12 main/important survivors in the beginning right?) It's kinda late to try and introduce more of them, unless they have something to do with the new group (say one of the knows one of the 'boaties'). I mean look at season 3, they tried to introduce that girl and guy (see I hate them so much I don't remember their name). Those two just plain sucked, and didn't add anything to the story. It's a good thing they 'died' they weren't really dead when they were buried, but w/e.


----------



## Dan (Feb 6, 2008)

I have a question. Would lost be better if they killed off those people we haven't been introduced to.

for one It would mean the island would seem bigger as theres less people, and people would know the island is serious business.

Also, where is Miguile? or "eye patch".


----------



## Grrblt (Feb 6, 2008)

Venom said:


> I have a question. Would lost be better if they killed off those people we haven't been introduced to.
> 
> for one It would mean the island would seem bigger as theres less people, and people would know the island is serious business.


Don't see a reason to kill them. Keeping a stock of usable characters is good planning. They needed someone who knew about dynamite, and viola, there's Arzt.



> Also, where is Miguile? or "eye patch".



Mikhaul. The dude blew himself up with a grenade, remember?


----------



## Dan (Feb 6, 2008)

Grrblt said:


> Don't see a reason to kill them. Keeping a stock of usable characters is good planning. They needed someone who knew about dynamite, and viola, there's Arzt.


That is true, also side characters normally are used as bait. For example if someone came onto the siland and wanted to prove they weren't mess ing around a side character would more than likely be shot.



Grrblt said:


> Mikhaul. The dude blew himself up with a grenade, remember?


Yeah,  but hes the same guy that we thought was dead twice now, once when he walked past that force field thing and had blood come from his ears and once when he got shoot by desmond with that pole/gun thing. I have a feeling he'll be back missing one arm.


----------



## itoikenza (Feb 6, 2008)

Can't wait to see who the *Oceanic six *are!!!


----------



## Noah (Feb 6, 2008)

Matt Darkman said:


> Because they don't have enough win But if they did it would be kinda difficult to keep the storyline going as well as it is. I think it was smart to focus on a certain number of survivor (don't remember to well, but there were 12 main/important survivors in the beginning right?) It's kinda late to try and introduce more of them, unless they have something to do with the new group (say one of the knows one of the 'boaties'). I mean look at season 3, they tried to introduce that girl and guy (see I hate them so much I don't remember their name). Those two just plain sucked, and didn't add anything to the story. It's a good thing they 'died' they weren't really dead when they were buried, but w/e.



Niki and Paulo were basically filler characters that were put in to fill up all the extra episodes ABC wanted. They really had no other purpose than to be filler. At least they got a deserving death.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 6, 2008)

Charlie putting his hand up to the glass with the message on his hand was fukkin sad


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2008)

Im surprised so many are still surprised by Charlie's death, I mean Desmond predicted it long ago. 

And who think's these guys became worse than the others by the end? I mean they wiped out so many of the others, many in cold blood.


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 6, 2008)

Noah said:


> Niki and Paulo were basically filler characters that were put in to fill up all the extra episodes ABC wanted. They really had no other purpose than to be filler. At least they got a deserving death.


That's right!!! That's what I didn't like about them. I mean there is so much about the island to explore, did they really have to fill those episodes with such uselessness? 


CrimemasterGogo said:


> And who think's these guys became worse than the others by the end? I mean they wiped out so many of the others, many in cold blood.



Nah, I don't think so. It was really only Sawyer who went all ARRGG. The rest were just trying to protect the people on their way to the tower. I kinda hated seeing them killed off Mr.Friendly


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 6, 2008)

They were fighting back.

They were going to take, and ultimately kill all the pregnant women of the Oceanic folk.  How is that not hostile?  It's not cold blood; some of the individuals like Sawyer and (in theory) Jack seem rather cold blooded at times, but the majority of them are just fighting back.


----------



## YamiHikari (Feb 6, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> They were fighting back.
> 
> They were going to take, and ultimately kill all the pregnant women of the Oceanic folk.  How is that not hostile?  It's not cold blood; some of the individuals like Sawyer and (in theory) Jack seem rather cold blooded at times, but the majority of them are just fighting back.



Well if the other's weren't going to kill the pregnant women, the island was sure going to!

Random fact: Everyone of the main LOST cast has killed someone, except for Claire.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah, but the instances were different.  Sawyer strangled Lockes dad in cold blood, but Hurley was just saving his friends.  But yeah, just about everyone on the island likes killing people. 

I almost thought they were going to kill Hurley, and I was about to stop watching the show.


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 6, 2008)

What about Walt? (That is if he was ever considered to be part of the main cast, which I believe he was) Oh yeah and has Hurley killed anyone?


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 6, 2008)

He ran over the guy with the Van.


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh shit, how did I forget about that, lol.


----------



## Blink (Feb 6, 2008)

A new Sky One Promo has been added on the Spoiler Site:
Madara's short hair


*Spoiler*: __ 



Cooooll! we're going to see how the fake plane crashed, remember Naomi said so, and Ben has some answers, finally!


----------



## YamiHikari (Feb 6, 2008)

Matt Darkman said:


> What about Walt? (That is if he was ever considered to be part of the main cast, which I believe he was) Oh yeah and has Hurley killed anyone?



No Walt hasn't, but then again he's killed a lot of birds so...

Also, I think Boone and Shannon died before they could kill.

Other than that, yeah they've all killed.  I mean when Sun shots an other, you know everyone can!

Jack euthenizing the Marshall is probably the least in cold blood.  Other than that he hasn't really killed anyone else.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 6, 2008)

He almost killed Locke.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2008)

I wanted people's opinion ont he whole Desmond/Penny thing, personally the flashback at the end of season 2 was amazing and probably one of my favourites but I've seen alot of people don't like it. What did you guys think of it?


----------



## Noah (Feb 6, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I wanted people's opinion ont he whole Desmond/Penny thing, personally the flashback at the end of season 2 was amazing and probably one of my favourites but I've seen alot of people don't like it. What did you guys think of it?



I say the season 2 Desmond episode was great. One of, if not the best episode, is the Desmond TimeJump episode in season 3. A lot of people I know hated it, but I think it was fan-friggin-tastic.


----------



## Dan (Feb 6, 2008)

For some reason I think Penny will end up on the island, shes very determined to find desmond.

When the hatch blew the island was seen by those two guys, hopefully they were able to pin point the location and are on there way.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh it was beautiful, when Desomnd tried to change, not be a coward but in the end he had to break her heart


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 6, 2008)

Anything involving Desmond is great. Desmond is my favorite character.


----------



## Snow (Feb 7, 2008)

Venom said:


> For some reason I think Penny will end up on the island, shes very determined to find desmond.
> 
> When the hatch blew the island was seen by those two guys, hopefully they were able to pin point the location and are on there way.



Hot sig is fuckken hawt.

Tonight's was a pretty good episode.

I hope they just give Ben up, for the lulz.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 7, 2008)

Good episode. I just caught up today and loving it so far


----------



## YamiHikari (Feb 8, 2008)

GREAT EPISODE!!!

Everytime I see it I love it more and more.  These 4 boaties are...just all around awesome.  Great characters, great acting, great mystery.  (Very much unlike Nikki and Paulo...)

If the "Man on their boat" is anyone but 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Michael


 I... I don't know.  It has to be him.  Otherwise the writers are FAR more creative then I can ever hope to be.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 8, 2008)

Noah said:


> I say the season 2 Desmond episode was great. One of, if not the best episode, is the Desmond TimeJump episode in season 3. A lot of people I know hated it, but I think it was fan-friggin-tastic.




The one about destiny? Yeah, I also think that one was greatly done. It was deep and thought-provoking.

I just watched first episode of season 4 online (don't have abc channel at home, unlike you lucky people T_T). Hurley being haunted by Charlie's ghost was hilarious. Awww, I know I'm gonna miss Charlie and his interaction with Claire.


----------



## Grrblt (Feb 8, 2008)

am I the only one who thought this episode felt very short? Usually when there's a black screen from cut commercials, I think the episode is over and there's another 15 minutes. this time when the episode ended I thought it was just half time :S


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 8, 2008)

Pretty good episode, just got the introductions out of the way really aside from the whole agenda of them being there for Ben.

My favorite of the freighter people is probably Dan

Next weeks episode looks awesome


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 8, 2008)

great ep season 3 was abit shitty but im liking this


----------



## YamiHikari (Feb 8, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> great ep season 3 was abit shitty but im liking this


I'll give you the first part of the season was...crap.
The middle was so so.
But the last 6 or so episodes of Season 3...AMAZING!

Yet somehow this season is blowing them out of the water.



Venom, I like your theory that they were all supposed to on the plane, but somehow got off.  The part that interests me most is why Dan was crying when she saw the wreckage.  Why?!


----------



## Dan (Feb 8, 2008)

Maybe he was crying because he was supposed to dead, or he thought he'd be dead if he was on the plane.

But all will be answered.

I wanna know why they want Ben. Ben came there when he was young and hasn't left the island since so he's obviously been causing trouble while was on the island.

I think he's done something really bad, and is trying to stop people finding his location by blocking the signal from the looking glass, but by blocking the signal its having a negative effect i.e. women who get impregnated on the island can't have babies, now that the Charlie turned off the thing blocking the signal I bet any money sun will have a healthy baby.


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow, great episode. I'm really interested in why they picked 4 civilians to go with them (as Naomi implied, they weren't really fit for the mission) My own little theory is they are a bit like Desmond, they have some sort of ability. Dan is an empath (he cries about the crash, but he doesn't know why. Maybe it's because his mind sensed the feeling of some of the family members), Miles is obviously a ghost whisperer, Charlotte might be a locater (she find the collar rather fast. And it could be chance, but she also lands close to Locke's group, where Ben is), and Frank, I don't know about Frank. Maybe he has a really good memory (remembers the manifest).


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 8, 2008)

I download too Venom, or I'd have to wait until sundays to watch it here, you can see previews online like everywhere lol.


----------



## Dan (Feb 8, 2008)

You live in UK, and sky one is a few days behind.

KK imma look for previews now.

EDIT: No luck, link please


----------



## YamiHikari (Feb 8, 2008)

Here you go Venom:

CTV's Preview:
Linky

ABC's Preview:
Linky


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 8, 2008)

Lol. The preview videos have been taken down. D:

I'll try to find them some place else for you.

Nevermind. 

Looks like the best episode so far next week


----------



## Dan (Feb 8, 2008)

Yeah, It only made me more egar to watch it lol.


----------



## Blink (Feb 8, 2008)

ABC trailer: Itachi

CTV trailer: Itachi 

"Not Yet" Sweeeet! I knew they had other missions, than finding Ben.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Feb 8, 2008)

Matt Darkman said:


> Wow, great episode. I'm really interested in why they picked 4 civilians to go with them (as Naomi implied, they weren't really fit for the mission) My own little theory is they are a bit like Desmond, they have some sort of ability. Dan is an empath (he cries about the crash, but he doesn't know why. Maybe it's because his mind sensed the feeling of some of the family members), Miles is obviously a ghost whisperer, Charlotte might be a locater (she find the collar rather fast. And it could be chance, but she also lands close to Locke's group, where Ben is), and Frank, I don't know about Frank. Maybe he has a really good memory (remembers the manifest).



Ooh, I like that theory about the people from the boat!  I wonder what will happen now that Jack and the others have found that helicopter.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 8, 2008)

Lol, so the survivors were near Indonesia this whole time. Makes sense..except polar bears don't usually live there...


----------



## Blink (Feb 9, 2008)

Really cool "essay" about the 2nd episode. You should really read it. He has found a lot of cool things, like the situation when Jack tells Miles, that he’s surrounded by guns, but Miles doens't belive him. That situation reminded a lot, when it was Jack, Sawyer and Locke that was sourounded by the others. Remimber “Light em’ up!”. He thinks that the "Losties" might turn out to be the "new others"... never really thought of that


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 9, 2008)

JediJaina said:


> And polar bear remains shouldn't be found in Egypt either (by Charlotte) along with a Dharma Initiative collar.



yes, very suspicious...This whole Dharma stuff might actually have been planned out ages ago D:

Heh, I knew Dan looked familiar. He's the same guy that played Upham from Saving Private Ryan xD


----------



## Batman (Feb 9, 2008)

I spent so long catching up wit this show for this?

I feel like they're gathering more questions without providing any answers. Just answer one of the basic questions, just one.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 9, 2008)

Batman said:


> I spent so long catching up wit this show for this?
> 
> I feel like they're gathering more questions without providing any answers. Just answer one of the basic questions, just one.



Well, for one of the mysteries unsolved, how Locke survived after getting shot by Ben?

His loss of his kidney saved him


----------



## Batman (Feb 9, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> Well, for one of the mysteries unsolved, how Locke survived after getting shot by Ben?
> 
> His loss of his kidney saved him



LOL!! Case closed, we can all go home.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Feb 10, 2008)

Why are they after Ben I wonder?

Maybe he has a fat juicy bounty over his head for scheming something.


----------



## Blink (Feb 10, 2008)

Yeeeeeeeahh! 

Let the writing begin!


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 10, 2008)

Are they still doing the *audio* podcast with the executive producers, Damon Lindelof and Carlton Cuse? From the LOST page on ABC, I can only find the video podcast which is pretty much only behind the scenes.


----------



## YamiHikari (Feb 11, 2008)

It looks like we could get up to 6 more episodes (besides the 8 already made) if all goes well!  Go writers go!

Maybe we'll get a decent meant-to-be-season finale too!

(If they do 6 more.  What would happen to the last 2?  Attached to the next season?)


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Feb 11, 2008)

latest ep was cool. seems like Ben is someone important in the organization that sent the team over there to retrive Ben.


----------



## Dave (Feb 12, 2008)

Ben IS responsible for all that shit on the island
like the mass murder of all those people

i wonder how they figured out about him tho
since he killed all the dharma people,
who could have told them about ben?


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 12, 2008)

i finally saw it last night....was that episode a flashback (the naomi part threw me off)

and why exactly did the unknown naomi people grab 3 completely unknown people to do a covert operation??


----------



## Noah (Feb 12, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> i finally saw it last night....was that episode a flashback (the naomi part threw me off)
> 
> and why exactly did the unknown naomi people grab 3 completely unknown people to do a covert operation??



Yeah. It was a flashback. It looks like this season will be a mix of flashbacks and flash forwards. And have some patience about the helicopter crew. They've only been around for one episode, we've got at least 400 more episodes before they get explained...assuming they don't take the Libby path.


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 12, 2008)

Noah said:


> Yeah. It was a flashback. It looks like this season will be a mix of flashbacks and flash forwards. And have some patience about the helicopter crew. They've only been around for one episode, we've got at least 400 more episodes before they get explained...assuming they don't take the Libby path.



thats probably going to be the thing that upsets me the most is constant flashbacks and flashforwards.....the libby path?? im just glad that they arent taking the paulo and prostitute path (just randomly being there from the start of the series but magically showing up now) which was also the most *useless* episode in the series

is there a website or a list out there of all the unanswered questions in the lostverse??


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 12, 2008)

The best website for lost information and trivia: 



> im just glad that they arent taking the paulo and prostitute path (just randomly being there from the start of the series but magically showing up now) which was also the most useless episode in the series



The directors said that they made that episode because a lot of fans wanted to see some of the background characters in the story, for some reason. It was pretty much a filler episode.

--

I just found out that Damon and Carlton (executive producers of Lost) don't talk on the podcast any more because of the writers strike, that sucks because they were funny and used to answer a few fan questions.


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 12, 2008)

^IMO worse than a bleach filler or a shippuuden filler (but original fillers were still worse than that)


----------



## Noah (Feb 12, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> ^IMO worse than a bleach filler or a shippuuden filler (but original fillers were still worse than that)



Hey hey. Watching that twat and her boyfriend get buried alive almost made the episode worth it. I still say Hurley's Amazing Van is the worst episode so far. Both of those were painfully filler episodes.

I'm not sure if your response to the Libby path was confusion or not, but I'll explain anyway. When I say that, I mean introducing a character who seems like they would tie in heavily with the background of another character (giving Desmond the boat, staying at the institute where Hurley was), and then killing the character off without any sort of explanation.

For example, if Frank was killed next episode. He was supposed to pilot 815 and now he's on the island anyway. Killing him off would leave a few potential questions hanging.


----------



## Blink (Feb 12, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> is there a website or a list out there of all the unanswered questions in the lostverse??


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 12, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> The directors said that they made that episode because a lot of fans wanted to see some of the background characters in the story, for some reason. It was pretty much a filler episode.


What kinda fans were they? 


Captain Gir said:


> ^IMO worse than a bleach filler or a shippuuden filler (but original fillers were still worse than that)



Quoted for the motha focking truth


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Feb 12, 2008)

Noah said:


> Hey hey. Watching that twat and her boyfriend get buried alive almost made the episode worth it. I still say Hurley's Amazing Van is the worst episode so far. Both of those were painfully filler episodes.



I actually didn't mind the one with the van.  Especially since the van turned out to be important later (Hurley ran over a couple of the Others who had captured Jin, Sayid, and Bernard with it in the season finale).  That could just be because I like Hurley, though.


----------



## YamiHikari (Feb 13, 2008)

Akatsuki210 said:


> I actually didn't mind the one with the van.  Especially since the van turned out to be important later (Hurley ran over a couple of the Others who had captured Jin, Sayid, and Bernard with it in the season finale).  That could just be because I like Hurley, though.



Agreed 100%.  And the fact that Ben was in that van when he killed his father.  There was a lot going on there.  I mean we learned who Rodger Workman was and everything.  So not horribly filler.  Like...say golf?


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah, I liked the van episode. It wasn't that bad.


----------



## Dan (Feb 13, 2008)

Wasn't the Van episode the same episode we found out that Ben killed his dad?


----------



## Noah (Feb 13, 2008)

Venom said:


> Wasn't the Van episode the same episode we found out that Ben killed his dad?



It was the episode where we found Ben's dad, but not the one where he killed him.

I'm not saying the van could've gone, I'm saying the episode based around the van could have. Instead of dedicating an entire episode to that, it could have been included in another episode in another way.

The golf thing though...that was during season one, so I wouldn't consider it filler at all. That was before ABC started demanding more episodes so it was still in a set schedule.


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 13, 2008)

Blink said:


>



you know, after going there and the lost wiki site and looking around..i must say that people point EVERY little small thing out to question...its actually quite annoying...i may not be COMPLETELY into the series where i know everything from podcasts to production notes...but from what i can read i just say, that is a stupid question and i can easily answer it...


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 13, 2008)

Just watched the ep, awesome!!!

Firstly the new characters, annoying me already except for Nigel, I like him since he actually doesn't mind giving answers. The rest aren't very good, especially the ghostbuster.

On another note the whole plane situation was resolved, we know that the plane remains were artificial and someone was covering up so the survivors aren't in purgatory or anything along the lines of that.

And finally, Locke is beginning to annoy me, he's made Jacob their leader already, its a frickin loser in a rocking chair


----------



## Dan (Feb 13, 2008)

Noah said:


> It was the episode where we found Ben's dad, but not the one where he killed him.
> 
> I'm not saying the van could've gone, I'm saying the episode based around the van could have. Instead of dedicating an entire episode to that, it could have been included in another episode in another way.
> 
> The golf thing though...that was during season one, so I wouldn't consider it filler at all. That was before ABC started demanding more episodes so it was still in a set schedule.


True True.

Thinking about it now, it was a kinda waste episode. They could've made it more dramatic. something like the car millage were the "numbers".


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 13, 2008)

Venom said:


> True True.
> 
> Thinking about it now, it was a kinda waste episode. They could've made it more dramatic. something like the car millage were the "numbers".



Well Hurley probably wouldn't have driven it then


----------



## Dan (Feb 13, 2008)

LOL, that'd been very funny.

Hurley is hilarious.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Feb 13, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> you know, after going there and the lost wiki site and looking around..i must say that people point EVERY little small thing out to question...its actually quite annoying...i may not be COMPLETELY into the series where i know everything from podcasts to production notes...but from what i can read i just say, that is a stupid question and i can easily answer it...



Yeah, that's true.  The one question I saw on there that really has a very simple answer was, "If Rousseau is French, why does she speak with a Central European accent?"  The answer is that Mira Furlan, the actress who plays her, lived in Croatia for most of her life, so of course she has an accent.  

I do find the site useful, though, because I didn't start watching Lost till Season 2, so the Lostpedia has info on a lot of stuff that I missed.


----------



## Blink (Feb 13, 2008)

page 8

Yes, Yes! The strike is almost over and ABC strongly considering keeping Lost going as planned.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 14, 2008)

Apparently there will be 13 eps this season, as for the rest Im guessing they'll be added to next years count. Tho I've heard that they will condense the series abit


----------



## Blink (Feb 14, 2008)

I lol'ed at this.


----------



## xingzup19 (Feb 14, 2008)

Makes you wonder.


----------



## xXRollingStarXx (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh I just love Lost and the new episodes are amazing and confusing as always  I was so sad and mad that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Charlie died though whyyyy 


 My favourite character is Kate and I really want to see her badass side again instead of the damn triangle.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 14, 2008)

OMFG this is the best flashforward!!!!! Fucking Sayeed is the BEST!!!! and we still got 45 minutes left!!!


----------



## Dan (Feb 14, 2008)

You kinda spoiled it for the people who have to download and watch it tomorrow


----------



## Shadow (Feb 14, 2008)

OMFG the end of the episode was awesome!! And I did not spoil anything......all you guys know so far is that its a flash forward with sayeed....


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 14, 2008)

Fucking crazy season man. So many questions, how do they keep doing it?


----------



## Dave (Feb 14, 2008)

WTF BEN

WTF WTF HOLY SHIIIIIIIIIIIIT

SAIYD

gwow, fucking kickass season so far


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 14, 2008)

Now i'm confused a bit. Is Saiyd the spy Ben was talking about or is that just going to happen in the future?


----------



## Noah (Feb 14, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Now i'm confused a bit. Is Saiyd the spy Ben was talking about or is that just going to happen in the future?



Pretty sure that's just future speak. I have no idea who the spy would be though.

I'm just glad to see Ben won't get whacked in the end. Or, at least, this end.


----------



## Dave (Feb 14, 2008)

sayid working for ben is flash foward


----------



## shadow__nin (Feb 14, 2008)

^shucks and that whole time I thought he was working for Walt.....
That was a great twist.


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 14, 2008)

Man LOST is fucking back!!! This season is just on a whole other level. Sayid FTW.


----------



## hyakku (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow, went on the ABC site to check for the trailer for next week and just saw the theories thing.

One thing I did check out which seems pretty true and fits with JJ Abrams' style is that Jack's Dad is Jacob.

If you like in Season 1 the episode that's called white rabbit, his dad is wearing the white tennis shoes, and then when you see the first episode of season 4 the first thing the camera pans in on when Hurley sees jacob is the same white shoes and it goes up to reveal his silhouette, this is also where you can clearly see that Jacob has a ridiculous resemblance (body structure, facial features, etc) to Jack's dad.


----------



## YamiHikari (Feb 15, 2008)

hyakku said:


> Wow, went on the ABC site to check for the trailer for next week and just saw the theories thing.
> 
> One thing I did check out which seems pretty true and fits with JJ Abrams' style is that Jack's Dad is Jacob.
> 
> If you like in Season 1 the episode that's called white rabbit, his dad is wearing the white tennis shoes, and then when you see the first episode of season 4 the first thing the camera pans in on when Hurley sees jacob is the same white shoes and it goes up to reveal his silhouette, this is also where you can clearly see that Jacob has a ridiculous resemblance (body structure, facial features, etc) to Jack's dad.



Yeah what you say is true.  It's been confirmed that the man sitting in the chair when Hurley looked in was the same actor who played Jack's dad.  He was in the credits and everything.  The question most people have is why was Jack's dad in Jacob's cabin?  I definately think Christian could be jacob.  or friends with him or something.

And remember Jack's first flash forward.  When he tells the attending that reprimands him to go get his father from upstairs?  Does this mean Christian is still alive in present day?  Or was it just a coked out and was saying things?  Also in one of the Missing Pieces Vincent the dog saw Jack's dad right after the crash.  That would suggest Jack's dad was actually there.  (Or the island/smoke monster took his form.)  I mean why would Walt's dog hallucinate Jack's dad if he wasn't there.  Also, Christian tells Vincent to go help his son.  If it were the smoke monster or and apparition or whatever, why would he say son?

In short: Christian Shephard is alive on the island.  As to whether or not he is Jacob... that's being debated by so many people!


----------



## Dan (Feb 15, 2008)

LOL, Ben is a crazy dude man.

Sayeed is being blackmailed then. Also, the second person Sayeed killed in his flash forward, she looked familiar but I wasn't sure who she was. Does Ben count as one of the Oceanic 6, probably not meaning more than 7 people got off the Island.

The people we know who defiantly got off the Island are Jack, Kate, Hurley, Sayeed and Ben. But then again we aren't sure of the location Sayeed went to meet Ben.

So much questions not enough answers.


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 15, 2008)

Excellent episode.

Previews for next week look good.

Something mind blowing happens next week I believe, lots of spoilers but I refuse to read them.


----------



## Dan (Feb 15, 2008)

Thing thats funny is, In normal time Ben is all beaten up and held prisoner.

In the flash forward he's blackmailing Sayeed.

Ben is like 2 steps ahead of absolutely everyone. I'm surprised he takes orders from someone.


----------



## YamiHikari (Feb 15, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Previews for next week look good.
> 
> Something mind blowing happens next week I believe, lots of spoilers but I refuse to read them.



Looks like a Kate flash forward from the ABC preview.  They have the shot like a paparazzi or something going on.  I want to see her flash forward!  How does she get out of trouble for killing people?  And we'll finally know who her "he" is??!?!  That's got to be the mind blow there.... I still believe that (Spoiler is speculation only) 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 it's not Sawyer.  Come one a 2nd grader could write that.   It's either her own kid by way of Sawyer in the cage, or for a real WTF, Aaron!   It's has to be a kid though cause she said "he'll wonder where I am"  Wonder is such a childish/juvenile word.  It's got to be a kid.


----------



## Dan (Feb 15, 2008)

YamiHikari said:


> Looks like a Kate flash forward from the ABC preview.  They have the shot like a paparazzi or something going on.  I want to see her flash forward!  How does she get out of trouble for killing people?  And we'll finally know who her "he" is??!?!  That's got to be the mind blow there.... I still believe that (Spoiler is speculation only)
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


referring to what you said in the spoiler,
*Spoiler*: __ 



 That sounds very true. Maybe Claire dies () and Kate decides to look after Aaron. or Maybe is it Sawyer and his got some kinda mental issue or he's in a wheel chair meaning he can't look after himself, making him like a kid.


----------



## YamiHikari (Feb 15, 2008)

Venom said:


> referring to what you said in the spoiler,
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Aww Sawyer the man child!  (more speculation) 
*Spoiler*: __ 



But asides from something like that.  I don't think she was referring to a lover.  She just wouldn't have worded it like that.  Every word these writers pick out is so perfect, I just don't think they'd make that mistake.  (Unless it was a red herring).  And plus Kate needs to be a mom.  What a good bit of character development!  Especially for her cause she couldn't "run" from a responsibility like that.  (That's why I think it's Aaron.  Cuase if it was her kid she'd be locked down.  If it's someone elses kid...that's drama! )

I don't know the only part of that theory that doesn't play out is what happened to Claire.  I don't think she'll die...but maybe?  The only thing that I could see if it has to do with Jack's dad being her father...(since he's still on the island in Jacob's cabin and what not.) 

And after last nights episode, I'm more convinced then ever that Sawyer stays on the island or at least isn't and Oceanic 6.  All that I don't want to leave stuff he and Locke seem to share... Besides one badass has to remain. I mean you got almost all the A team off the island someone has to stay to kick some ass there!


----------



## Wilham (Feb 15, 2008)

I loved the episode last night. I can't wait to see what Kate is like after leaving the island. 



YamiHikari said:


> Aww Sawyer the man child!  (more speculation)
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Some Speculation

*Spoiler*: __ 



I agree with what is being said that its not Sawyer. I think it is Aaron and that Claire gave him to them so he could get off the island and have a normal life. I just have a feeling that the Oceanic 6 where chosen so they were the only ones that could leave. 

About Jack's dad being Jacob, I never looked at it like that. After thinking about it, it all makes sense. THat could also be why Jack wants to get back to the island so bad.


----------



## Blink (Feb 15, 2008)

Ben isn't one of the oceanic 6. He wasn't one the plane, hence not a part of "the oceanic 6". 

The next episode should be were the biggest WTF moment will be. 
and for the speculation for who "he" is 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 I think it is Aron 




But the Economist is the best episode I have seen in a looong time.
Damn, it was funny as hell (Miles and Hurley!) and very exciting (the Ben conflict!).


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 15, 2008)

Venom said:


> The people we know who defiantly got off the Island are Jack, Kate, Hurley, Sayeed and Ben. But then again we aren't sure of the location Sayeed went to meet Ben.



Yea, Ben isn't part of the Oceanic 6 as just mentioned so we have two left to be revealed. I hope Desmond gets off the island since he has Penny waiting for him  

Damn, I'm shocked that Ben can outlast hunger/thirst all this time


----------



## Sylar (Feb 15, 2008)

I missed the ep. 

A little help? DL? Online? Something?


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Feb 15, 2008)

Wow, this episode was so good!  Sayid is awesome, although I wonder why 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 he's working for Ben.  He even said in this episode that "the day I trust that man will be the day I sell my soul".  What could have happened to change his mind so completely?


----------



## YamiHikari (Feb 15, 2008)

Sylar said:


> I missed the ep.
> 
> A little help? DL? Online? Something?



If you live where you can log on to ABC.com it's up there.  If not, PM me...  And watch out!  There's spoilers flying everywhere on this forum for last nights episode so try your best to avoid them!


----------



## Sylar (Feb 15, 2008)

YamiHikari said:


> If you live where you can log on to ABC.com it's up there.  If not, PM me...  And watch out!  There's spoilers flying everywhere on this forum for last nights episode so try your best to avoid them!



Speed scroll FTW.

Unfortunately Sayid keeps repeating so I know its involving him.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 15, 2008)

It's getting almost too confusing. I wish they wouldn't have left Michael & Walt alone for 3 years, since I think they'll be appearing this season and I won't care as much.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 16, 2008)

Sylar said:


> I missed the ep.
> 
> A little help? DL? Online? Something?




Online Viewing (Franky House scan)


----------



## xXRollingStarXx (Feb 16, 2008)

Man this episode was so awsome!!Sayid's flashforward was very interesting and  that cliffhanger HOLY CRAP  ,Lost is back baby!! Can't wait for Kate's episode!


----------



## Sylar (Feb 16, 2008)

For some reason the opening flashforward had me laughing.


----------



## Blink (Feb 16, 2008)

Milk fucking SUCKS

DAMN! I wished they had kept this scene.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 16, 2008)

They better give an explanation about how the cabin "appears" and disappears" before I assume it's a moving trailer


----------



## Incubus (Feb 16, 2008)

I miss the smoke monster  

and Michelle Rodriguez


----------



## xingzup19 (Feb 16, 2008)

Maybe the cabin is only visible at night.


----------



## Dan (Feb 16, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> They better give an explanation about how the cabin "appears" and disappears" before I assume it's a moving trailer





xingzup19 said:


> Maybe the cabin is only visible at night.


Remember what Hurley said, in the episode before this one "I thought the cabin was that way".

So either theres 2 cabins, the cabin moves or what you said, It's only visible at night.


----------



## YamiHikari (Feb 16, 2008)

Or maybe the cabin can only be seen by certain people, when it wants to be seen by them.  Locke had a big group with him, maybe they were not all worthy of Jacob.  When Hurley  said he thought the cabin was over there...Ben and Locke looked surprised.  Not so much that the cabin moved, but that Hurley was able to see it.


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 16, 2008)

Yeah I like that theory. There definitely is something up with that cabin.


----------



## Dave (Feb 16, 2008)

jack's dad is mastermind behind the island?
this could be true
but i dont think ben would trust a corpse falling from the sky and resurrecting itself


----------



## YamiHikari (Feb 16, 2008)

Dave said:


> jack's dad is mastermind behind the island?
> this could be true
> but i dont think ben would trust a corpse falling from the sky and resurrecting itself



You mean like how no one follows Jesus?


----------



## Dave (Feb 16, 2008)

im saying is that ben was on the island his WHOLE LIFE

why would he believe in a corpse that tells him what to do all of a sudden?


----------



## Incubus (Feb 16, 2008)

Dave said:


> im saying is that ben was on the island his WHOLE LIFE
> 
> why would he believe in a corpse that tells him what to do all of a sudden?



If Jack's dad was there to replace Jacob, Ben would do whatever he told him to do.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 16, 2008)

Sean A. said:


> I miss the smoke monster
> 
> and Michelle Rodriguez



I miss the polar bear more 

lol, she won't be back. Ever 



Venom said:


> Remember what Hurley said, in the episode before this one "I thought the cabin was that way".
> 
> So either theres 2 cabins, the cabin moves or what you said, It's only visible at night.



Ahh, I didn't think about the cabin being visible only at night. And that perhaps certain people can see it only.

Though it's weird that there was a small trail of sand or whatever it was next to where the cabin was supposed to be.


----------



## Dan (Feb 16, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> Ahh, I didn't think about the cabin being visible only at night. And that perhaps certain people can see it only.
> 
> Though it's weird that there was a small trail of sand or whatever it was next to where the cabin was supposed to be.


Yeah like they were leaving a trail, At first I thought it was gun powder and maybe the cabin was blown up?


----------



## xingzup19 (Feb 17, 2008)

Maybe that powder on the floor is ash, or something else. I was thinking Ben probably put it there as a marker for the cabin. And I could be wrong.

Seeing as how they had a submarine handy, I hardly doubt Ben stayed on the island his entire life. That would explain how the "rescuers" got a picture of him.


----------



## Incubus (Feb 17, 2008)

I think the trail of ash in front of the cabin was from the black smoke monster.

@CP: I miss the Polar Bear too.   It almost ate Walt.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 17, 2008)

What I don't understand is how Locke is so guillable to be following Jacob? 

And honestly it just looks like the show writers don't care about the script coherency just about how to shock the audience. I mean c'mon Sayeed working for Ben? It looks like the rescuers are trouble but then why would Sayeed willingly get off the Island with them? Too much going on, and too many Sayeed making out scenes for me this ep. 

Can't wait for Kate's flashforward
And Daniel rocks!!!


----------



## Blink (Feb 18, 2008)

Yeah, the next episode should be really cool. Have anyone seen the latest abc trailer  for the episode? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Nice, the man said we would find out who "he" is, how and what she did to get of the Island, Epic!


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 18, 2008)

Best member from the boat is Daniel, hands down.


----------



## Blink (Feb 18, 2008)

* And Miles..


----------



## Noah (Feb 18, 2008)

Daniel, Miles, Pilot Man (forgot his name), Naomi, Archaeologist girl.

That's the order of awesome. Note that the dead chick beats out whatsherface. Hell, even Claire, Nikki and Paulo are higher on the ladder than her.


----------



## Wilham (Feb 18, 2008)

People who are saying Ben has been on the island his whole life are wrong. if memory serves me right didn't his dad bring him to the island. 

I look forward to seeing what will be shown of Kate in this weeks episode. should be great.


----------



## xingzup19 (Feb 18, 2008)

I think what Ben meant by him saying he lived his entire life on the island is that he never left after being brought there by his father.


----------



## Noah (Feb 18, 2008)

But Ben is a perpetual liar, so there's really nothing he says that should be taken literally.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 18, 2008)

By the way why do you guys think Kate stayed with Locke? I don't believe she changed sides, she probably stayed back so she can get Miles out of there.


----------



## YamiHikari (Feb 18, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> By the way why do you guys think Kate stayed with Locke? I don't believe she changed sides, she probably stayed back so she can get Miles out of there.



I think that was part of her motivation, but I think a large part was Sawyer.  She doesn't stay with Locke though, at least not for long, because we know she gets off the island.  (And brings Hurley with her?)


----------



## Memos (Feb 19, 2008)

does anybody else think that "the numbers" havent appeared in quite a while and that their importance may have been forgotten, i dont really know if they were explained fully within lost itself but i want to see more of them and how they fit into the whole lost mythology.


----------



## YamiHikari (Feb 19, 2008)

In the LOST experience game between season 2 and 3 it was revealed that the numbers (Spoiler?)
*Spoiler*: __ 



Are from an equation predicting the doomsday. (And I believe the equation was written by Alavar Hanso. Or something like that.


  So if this will actually get said in the show...I don't know.  The LOST experience and Find Oceanic 815 were supposed to be considered cannon.

And as for the numbers showing up in random places.  When Jack was playing HORSE with Hurley.  Did you realize they stopped at HO?  H is the 8th letter in the alphabet.  O is the 15th.
815. 
That had to be intentional.  The writers are genius!


----------



## Memos (Feb 19, 2008)

YamiHikari said:


> In the LOST experience game between season 2 and 3 it was revealed that the numbers (Spoiler?)
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



it wasnt alvar hanso that wrote the equation, it was someone called "valenzetti", but i meant within lost itself and not any outside sources.

does hurley know what the numbers were, does desmond or locke know?, thats what i meant.


----------



## Blink (Feb 19, 2008)

memos159 said:


> does anybody else think that "the numbers" havent appeared in quite a while and that their importance may have been forgotten, i dont really know if they were explained fully within lost itself but i want to see more of them and how they fit into the whole lost mythology.





This might help a little? 

Oh, and the numbers still appear sometimes, we are just focusing on the other things, i guess, or simply because Hurley, Jack, Locke etc. are focusing on other things. 

- 4 freighter people --> 4
- In the opening scene behind the bar is the number 1516 --> 15,16
- The Helicopters name was "N842M" -> 8, 42, 
- When Miles entered the room, to speak with the dead man, the clock was standing on 11 something --> 11,
- On Daniels 2nd clock (after the experiment) the time was: 03:16:23 --> 16,23.
- Etc.

So I guess the numbers still pop up sometimes.


----------



## YamiHikari (Feb 19, 2008)

memos159 said:


> it wasnt alvar hanso that wrote the equation, it was someone called "valenzetti", but i meant within lost itself and not any outside sources.
> 
> does hurley know what the numbers were, does desmond or locke know?, thats what i meant.




Oh oh.  Yeah, not yet at least.  Ben might know or maybe even Locke depends on how much quality time he's spent with Jacob, but I don't think anyone else.  I don't know if they ever really will.  I mean that's something they should/could wrap-up, but it's not really a main issue right now.  Maybe it'll get revisited? *shrug*

And it was definately valenzetti, I couldn't come up with that name.


----------



## Memos (Feb 20, 2008)

Blink said:


> This might help a little?
> 
> Oh, and the numbers still appear sometimes, we are just focusing on the other things, i guess, or simply because Hurley, Jack, Locke etc. are focusing on other things.
> 
> ...



thats true that the numbers have been appearing all around the place but they havent been part of the main story as such, anyhoo, just hope its not something that they put to the backburner what with Jacob and the freighter stuff......oh and i am loving the whole Jacob mystery.

daniel is the best character from the freighter but the pilot is cool too.......miles needs a smack in his mouth,lol


----------



## Dave (Feb 20, 2008)

just because the numbers still pop up, doesnt mean they will play an important part in this season


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Feb 20, 2008)

I can't wait to see this week's episode!  I'm eager to see what happens with Kate and how she manages to avoid being sent back to jail after getting off the island.


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 20, 2008)

> 1) Episode 4.9, pre-strike was going to be a * snip for potential spoilers*
> 2) The title penciled in was  *snip*
> 3) A Numbers Theory professor was brought in as a consultant by the TPTB to write a proof called "The Jacobian Code"
> 4) This code involved maritime calculations which were given to him, and the typical Lost numbers of 4,8,15,16,23,42. His job was to make a real proof with the maritime calculations and the Lost numbers and formulate it into an equation which as mentioned above is called the "Jacobian Code"



That's only a rumor at the moment but it's posted on a very reliable spoiler site, so the numbers could possibly play a big role this season.


----------



## Noah (Feb 21, 2008)

So I'm watching the replay of last week's episode and I had a thought. At one point Hurley asks Miles if he's on the island to kill them and Miles replies, "Not yet."

Neither Sayid nor Kate seem to notice he said that. In fact, they just keep on asking questions as if Miles didn't say anything at all. So now I'm wondering if they just chose to ignore it, or maybe there's something about Hurley being in-tune with the island and Miles being a ghost whisperer/picture re-arranger. Maybe only Hurley could hear what he said because he did it in ghost speak?! Oh man! I'm freakin' out! What happenenened?! OMGOMGOMGMGMGMGMGMG!


----------



## Dan (Feb 21, 2008)

Noah said:


> So I'm watching the replay of last week's episode and I had a thought. At one point Hurley asks Miles if he's on the island to kill them and Miles replies, "Not yet."
> 
> Neither Sayid nor Kate seem to notice he said that. In fact, they just keep on asking questions as if Miles didn't say anything at all. So now I'm wondering if they just chose to ignore it, or maybe there's something about Hurley being in-tune with the island and Miles being a ghost whisperer/picture re-arranger. Maybe only Hurley could hear what he said because he did it in ghost speak?! Oh man! I'm freakin' out! What happenenened?! OMGOMGOMGMGMGMGMGMG!


Hey, before that kinda went over my head too. I just watched that bit again, and you could so be right.

That scares me too.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 21, 2008)

I find Miles rather funny, even if he steals from dead people.

As for the ghsot speak, I think you might be right there. I mean Sayeed would have jumped on him the second he said that. Theres far too many untrustworthy people on this show.


----------



## Dan (Feb 21, 2008)

I guarantee you that Locke will do something crazy in the next 2 episodes.

I feel like he's gonna kill someone every time he talks to them.


----------



## Dave (Feb 21, 2008)

what an episode

but what did she say at the end?


----------



## Noah (Feb 21, 2008)

Dave said:


> what an episode
> 
> but what did she say at the end?




*Spoiler*: __ 



She called him Aaron.

Oh man. I *so* get to punch my friend in the sack for that. That kid should learn not to be against me when I'm predicting where a story goes. Jerk shouldn't've made that bet 




Aside from me winning that bet, it was a pretty weak episode, me thinks.


----------



## Incubus (Feb 21, 2008)

Woah, I didn't see that coming. When she said that, I swear I went


----------



## Dave (Feb 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



aaron? i dont get it


----------



## Noah (Feb 21, 2008)

Dave said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> aaron? i dont get it




*Spoiler*: __ 



Claire's baby


----------



## Dave (Feb 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



OHHHHHHHHHHHHHH OHHHHHHH MY GOOOOOOOD CLAIRES @TFWjmhvgkwejblqelk

i forgot his name lol

WOW

HOLY FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## Noah (Feb 21, 2008)

Ahhh. There's the reaction we were looking for.


----------



## Dave (Feb 21, 2008)

its not my fault i cant remember names


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Feb 21, 2008)

Noah said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, my prediction of the 6th survivor was also correct. I mean, the producers of the show would have to be pretty cold-hearten to kill off a infant.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 21, 2008)

^ He isn't one of the six.  He wasn't technically apart of the Oceanic Flight.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Feb 21, 2008)

Irishwonder said:


> ^ He isn't one of the six.  He wasn't technically apart of the Oceanic Flight.



Yes he was. Even though he was still inside of his mother, that still counts on being on that flight. So he's the six.


----------



## Dave (Feb 21, 2008)

he is not the six god damnit


----------



## JJ (Feb 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



When Kate said Aaron me and my boyfriend were like "WTF".  I was waiting to see what the catch would be and boy was that a bomber.


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 22, 2008)

OMG Locke WTF He's crazy, and that's good.


*Spoiler*: __ 



So the kids name was Aaron? My ears are fucked up then. I thought I heard her say Eric... So why doesn't Jack wanna see the kid? Is it possible that he somehow didn't know who's kid that was (maybe he thought it really was Kate's kid...) Good stuff though.


----------



## Dave (Feb 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



maybe the kid would remind her of clarie, i dunno


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



True, it could be that Claire was getting off the island with Aaron but gets killed at some point during the rescue/exiting of the area surrounding the island. Could be that Jack feels responsible for her death in some way. Or maybe she was forced to stay on the island but the 'boaties' let Aaron on the boat and Jack feels he didn't do enough to keep Claire and Aaron together.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 22, 2008)

Chaos Hokage said:


> Yes he was. Even though he was still inside of his mother, that still counts on being on that flight. So he's the six.



You are just going to have to trust me on this 



Shark Skin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> True, it could be that Claire was getting off the island with Aaron but gets killed at some point during the rescue/exiting of the area surrounding the island. Could be that Jack feels responsible for her death in some way. Or maybe she was forced to stay on the island but the 'boaties' let Aaron on the boat and Jack feels he didn't do enough to keep Claire and Aaron together.



 That's what I figured as well


----------



## YamiHikari (Feb 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I called that Aaron thing so when they kept showing scenes with Kate and Aaron and Claire together I knew for sure it was coming!

And as for Jack not wanting to see the baby, he either feels guilty about separating Claire from her baby.  Or the nephew thing...but I can't imagine why he wouldn't want to see his nephew.

Also it seems Claire doesn't have great chances now...

Think Abanon and co are working for Widmore.


----------



## Memos (Feb 22, 2008)

i hate kate......i reeeeaaaalllllllllllyyyyy hate kate.

and this episode had one of the best Locke moments when he "introduced" himself to Miles.....pure badass.


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



At first I thought Jack didn't wanna see the baby because it was Sawyer's.

Also, maybe claire doesn't die but shes still on the island and for Aaron's saftey she gave it to Kate so he could have a proper life.

I say, only a select number of people are called off the island.

I mean theres a lot of people on the island now, your telling me only 6 of the people on the plane get back to the real world.

Truthfully, I won't stress trying to think this out I'll only get a head ache.




I like Kate, not just for her looks. Its coz even though shes a girl that doesn't mean she wont stand up for herself. I mean what other person on the island would go behind Locke's back like that.


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 22, 2008)

That was the shittest episode of S4 so far, it was still pretty good though.

I suppose I expected more out of Miles 

That was predictable if you ask me, throughout the episode I thought it was obvious it was going to be Aaron.

He doesn't count as one of the six either, I know who the 6 that get off the island are, it was revealed a while back on the SpoilerTV.


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2008)

I expected more from Miles too, when he said what he did he looked like a dick to me.

I mean Hurley is a multi-millionaire. I'm sure they know what. He shoulda been asking Hurley.

Also agree it was the worst episode so far this season.


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 22, 2008)

Based on the previews and the short description of what next weeks episode is, it looks like it's going to be the best so far.

You can find the trailer for next episode HERE

Oh, and it was badass of Locke with the whole grenade thing too.


----------



## Wilham (Feb 22, 2008)

I liked the episode but also thought it was the worst of this season. I thought Miles would ask for what he asked for. And I am more intrigued about Ben now. Just who the hell is he.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It seems that the six are using a cover story for what happened. I don't think Claire is dead I think she is on island still. Remember when Jack was testifying he said only 8 survived the crash. That makes me wonder what about the other 2. Did they bring back 2 dead bodies with them. I just want more, I hate waiting for each week just to be left with more questions. Damn it I want answers.




Me likes the badass Locke, too. Grenade in mouth was pure win.


----------



## Blink (Feb 22, 2008)

Blink said:


> Ben isn't one of the oceanic 6. He wasn't one the plane, hence not a part of "the oceanic 6".
> 
> The next episode should be were the biggest WTF moment will be.
> and for the speculation for who "he" is
> ...



Lol! first time I ever guessed right! Yeah, I saw the episode with my friend and in the end I said to him "it got to be 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Aron"


 and then she said his name, lol.


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2008)

I knew it was Aaron aswell, I watched it with my brother. And I was saying Aaron for a long time.

When she went into the room, the baby had blond hair. I said that is defiantly Aaron.


----------



## Memos (Feb 22, 2008)

so what happened to sawyer's baby?


----------



## MuNaZ (Feb 22, 2008)

yeah weakest episode on the season...
was hoping the trial would end in a different way... some involvement of those groups than know about the island...
the Baby thing was predictable, the scene that kate refused to take Aaron was obvious he would be the kid....

Best thing on the episode was Locke and Grenade moment


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 22, 2008)

So it seems likely so far that the flash forward at the end of season three is still the furthest we've gotten into the future of the characters, all these flash forwards seem to be before Kate and Jack's little meeting at the end on S3.


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2008)

Yeah, but something major is gonna happen in the flash forward.

Because in Kate's flash forward Jack looks cool like he's enjoying life. At the end of S3 he looks like a broken man.


----------



## Memos (Feb 22, 2008)

Venom said:


> Yeah, but something major is gonna happen in the flash forward.
> 
> Because in Kate's flash forward Jack looks cool like he's enjoying life. At the end of S3 he looks like a broken man.



what was it that gave you the idea that Jack may be enjoying life? i didnt really notice anything that different about him apart from how he acts like a dumbass whenever he is around Kate.


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 22, 2008)

Venom said:


> I expected more from Miles too, when he said what he did he looked like a dick to me.
> 
> I mean Hurley is a multi-millionaire. I'm sure they know what. He shoulda been asking Hurley.
> 
> Also agree it was the worst episode so far this season.


Well he didn't really have any leverage on Hurley (although I'm sure Hurley would have gladly given him any amount and maybe even more). 


Wilham & Cheese said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that the six are using a cover story for what happened. I don't think Claire is dead I think she is on island still. Remember when Jack was testifying he said only 8 survived the crash. That makes me wonder what about the other 2. Did they bring back 2 dead bodies with them. I just want more, I hate waiting for each week just to be left with more questions. Damn it I want answers.



I hadn't thought of that. That's a good theory though.


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2008)

memos159 said:


> what was it that gave you the idea that Jack may be enjoying life? i didnt really notice anything that different about him apart from how he acts like a dumbass whenever he is around Kate.


I meant he had a smile on his face and he was joking and laughing with Kate. But end on S3 he looked broken.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 22, 2008)

thats dumbbb why is jack the father


----------



## Athrum (Feb 22, 2008)

another vote for worst episode so far...
Im starting to dislike Locke more and more.

Do you guys think that the last season will happen after the fast-foward on S3 ending? Sort of a way for the Oceanic 6 to redeem themselves?


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 22, 2008)

There's no reason for Kate to steal Aaron from Claire, so I reckon Claire dies somehow and Kate decides to look after the baby. That doesn't explain why Jack didn't want to see the baby, so perhaps it reminds him of Claire's death.


----------



## Dave (Feb 22, 2008)

or maybe jack killed claire and that reminds jack of her death


----------



## mortsleam (Feb 22, 2008)

where could i get other seasons like 2?


----------



## Incubus (Feb 22, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> There's no reason for Kate to steal Aaron from Claire, so I reckon Claire dies somehow and Kate decides to look after the baby. That doesn't explain why Jack didn't want to see the baby, so perhaps it reminds him of Claire's death.



I doubt Clair died. Maybe she had to stay for some reason, but they took Aaron with them when they left. Maybe she was kidknapped or the people who brought them back only allowed a select few or something.

Also, the reason Jack did not want to see Aaron could be b/c he finds out that Clair is his half sister and her baby is his nephew.

Wait, he didn't find that out yet on the island did he?


----------



## YamiHikari (Feb 22, 2008)

Nope Jack and Claire still don't know they're related.  (Though it appears their father is on the island chilling in Jacob's cabin so I'll bet soon.)

And anyone have any thoughts on that card game?  Memory loss?  Psychic?  What?  I'm starting to like the newbies a lot.  And they're all great Actors!

Desmond/Sayid time next week?!  YES PLEASE!  My predictions: More Desmond sad about Charlie probably some more visions of the future... Sayid kicks ass.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Feb 22, 2008)

Noah said:


> Ahhh. There's the reaction we were looking for.



That was my reaction to that scene too.

I want to know why Jack lied about the number of people who survived the crash.  If the rest of the group is still stuck on the Island, why aren't the Oceanic 6 trying to get them off?

And OMG, I had totally forgotten about Claire and Jack being related!  I wonder why Claire gave Aaron to Kate rather than to Jack, since Jack is his uncle...


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 23, 2008)

I feel stupid now for not getting the plot twist

I thought it was a good ep, tho the plot slowed down alot. I can't say much about the whole Jack thing but Im guessing Kate lied and probably told everyone that Claire died when delivering.


----------



## Soranushi (Feb 23, 2008)

Too me it seemed that Kate really believes Aron is her child with that slightly deranged look on her face when she said his name but we wont find out what happened for awhile


----------



## Yasha (Feb 23, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I feel stupid now for not getting the plot twist



Me too. 

I heard her call him Eric. I thought he was Sawyer's son because of his hair.


----------



## YamiHikari (Feb 23, 2008)

Soranushi said:


> Too me it seemed that Kate really believes Aron is her child with that slightly deranged look on her face when she said his name but we wont find out what happened for awhile



I thought that deranged face she made was because Aaron called her mom and she knows she really isn't.  I took it as she feels bad for lying to Aaron (and everyone else?).  She knows it's not her son but she's going to raise him like his.


----------



## MuNaZ (Feb 23, 2008)

for me Claire dies... and in her last moments she makes Kate promise that she will take care of Aaron


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 23, 2008)

Argh, I can't wait to find out what's happening on the freighter ship since Jack couldn't respond back to them.

Lawl, and Kate said she wasn't good with babies


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 23, 2008)

So I just watched two  "sneak peek" clips from the episode, like 1.30-2 minutes each.

pretty interesting, kinda spoilerish though.

If anyone is interested you can view them HERE, just don't  spoil anyone.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Feb 23, 2008)

Irishwonder said:


> You are just going to have to trust me on this
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I figured as well



No, you definitely have to trust me on this. The sixth is Aaron. By thinking it's not Aaron, you're just making the producers of the show to pull a fast one on you & others who think Aaron isn't the sixth. Think about it, it would very interesting to see how a child born on the island interact back in civilization. Maybe he might have some of the abilities that the island has on the survivors running through his blood. He could have healing factor, that could cure billions of people from things like paralysis & that illness Rose had before crashing on the island. Or maybe he could have some type of telepathic ability that's greater than Walt's.


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 23, 2008)

It's not Aaron, lol. Nobody has to trust you.

I know who the 6 are.


----------



## Blink (Feb 23, 2008)

Yep, I have once linked to who the Oceanic 6 are in here. 

We know that: Jack, Kate, Sayid and Hurley get off the island.

The other two are: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



You sure?
*Spoiler*: __ 



Jin and Sun.







So there you have it.


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 23, 2008)

Don't forget that one of the Oceanic 6 (or a returning crash survivor at least) dies, as seen in the season three finale. The person was close to Jack, since he attended the funeral and he/she also had ties to Kate, which leads most fans to believe that it was either Locke or Sawyer.


----------



## YamiHikari (Feb 23, 2008)

I agree. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 It has to be Sun.  Baby and all.  And after the scene where Jin and Sun were talking about getting off the island, I thought Jin would be going with her.  (You sounded like you read a spoiler and knew for sure.  If that's the case I don't think it's ruined cause that's who it should turn out to be anyways.  Aaron wasn't on the manifest.  He never bought a ticket.  Oceanic Airlines would have no reason to pay him compensation or "refund" his ticket since they didn't have one.  (Though that could explain Kate's fancy fancy house...)


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 23, 2008)

is it just me or did anybody else notice an old cast member still in the credits??


----------



## YamiHikari (Feb 23, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> is it just me or did anybody else notice an old cast member still in the credits??




*Spoiler*: __ 



If your talking about Michael (Harrold Perrineau), it's been widely announced that he is coming back.  He was in the season 4 cast photos and everything.  Infact when he "left" DL and CC said back then that just cause he left doesn't mean he can't come back.  I think he's 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Ben's inside man on the boat



I think they could've handled his return differently.  Maybe not put his name in the credits and tried to hide that surprise.  I guess it would be hard to contain.  People would start to notice he was in Hawaii quite a bit.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Feb 23, 2008)

Chaos Hokage said:


> No, you definitely have to trust me on this. The sixth is Aaron. By thinking it's not Aaron, you're just making the producers of the show to pull a fast one on you & others who think Aaron isn't the sixth. Think about it, it would very interesting to see how a child born on the island interact back in civilization. Maybe he might have some of the abilities that the island has on the survivors running through his blood. He could have healing factor, that could cure billions of people from things like paralysis & that illness Rose had before crashing on the island. Or maybe he could have some type of telepathic ability that's greater than Walt's.



Hmm, I like the idea of Aaron having some sort of abilities due to being born on the island.  That would be really interesting.


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 23, 2008)

Yasha said:


> Me too.
> 
> I heard her call him Eric. I thought he was Sawyer's son because of his hair.



Oh you too? She said Aaron in a weird way, it almost sounded like Eric (hell I thought it was Eric until I got to this thread and saw everyone talking about Aaron)


----------



## Memos (Feb 23, 2008)

i cant wait for next week's episode because Desmond is my favourite Lostie but from all the sneak peek's i am getting a little worried and confused as to what is going to happen to him in the future.


----------



## Irishwonder (Feb 23, 2008)

memos159 said:


> i cant wait for next week's episode because Desmond is my favourite Lostie but from all the sneak peek's i am getting a little worried and confused as to what is going to happen to him in the future.



Yep, Desmond is one of my favorites too   He still has a good shot of making it considering he wasn't an Oceanic member, so he doesn't have to be one of the six.  I hope he wasn't the one in the casket :amazed


----------



## Yasha (Feb 23, 2008)

I have a rough speculation.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The island has such a strong magnetic field that it warps the space-time around it, like the Bermuda triangle or the Philadelphia experiment. That's why planes lost control and crashed when flying near it. It could also explain why the polar bear skeleton appeared in an archaelogical site in Tunisia. It got transported through space and time because of some distortion in space-time near the island. Perhaps it's also the reason why the Dharma Initiative set up stations for researches on meteorology, psychology, parapsychology, zoology and electromagnetism on the island, because they wanted to observe the effects of a very strong magnetic field on those disciplines of study. It can also potentially explain Desmond's flashes, apparitions of the deceased, Locke's miraculous self-healings and so on. Maybe the difference between past and future is a bit fuzzy on the island.

More on this when I have time to think this through.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Feb 24, 2008)

Irishwonder said:


> Yep, Desmond is one of my favorites too   He still has a good shot of making it considering he wasn't an Oceanic member, so he doesn't have to be one of the six.  I hope he wasn't the one in the casket :amazed



That's true, he could make it off the island without being one of the Oceanic 6.  I want to know who was in that casket too--one of my friends has a theory that it's Ben.


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 24, 2008)

Akatsuki210 said:


> That's true, he could make it off the island without being one of the Oceanic 6.  I want to know who was in that casket too--one of my friends has a theory that it's Ben.



That's possible being that no one was at the funeral. ON the other hand I find it strange that if it was Ben, that Jack would be the only one to go (considering how much they dislike each other)


----------



## Blink (Feb 24, 2008)

I think I know who the man on the boat is (Ben's spy)
Spoiler ahead:


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 25, 2008)

Akatsuki210 said:


> That's true, he could make it off the island without being one of the Oceanic 6.  I want to know who was in that casket too--one of my friends has a theory that it's Ben.



Or it could be Michael that's in the casket since nobody came to his funeral. 

Gee, I wonder why


----------



## Memos (Feb 25, 2008)

am i the only one that never liked micheal and isnt the least bit excited about him coming back?

also does anyone know why the episode was callled eggtown, apart from the obvious eggs at the beginning and locke talking about killing chickens.
is there some deep meaning to the title that i'm missing?


----------



## xingzup19 (Feb 25, 2008)

It has something to do with deals going south, or deals going wrong. For example, look how Miles made a deal with Ben, and it ended with him getting a grenade in his mouth.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm beginning to hate Locke, Miles should have spit that grenade on his bold head.

As for Micheal, Im interested in Walt rather than him, I can't wait to see what happens.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 26, 2008)

Yea, I'm looking forward to seeing Walt more than Michael since Walt made a few "ghastly" appearances after he was kidnapped and left the island.


----------



## Hell Fire (Feb 26, 2008)

i lost all intrest in lost after season 2


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 26, 2008)

H3ll F1re said:


> i lost all intrest in lost after season 2



Season 3 was awesome and 4 is turning out to be the best yet, maybe its time to go back


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Feb 26, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> Yea, I'm looking forward to seeing Walt more than Michael since Walt made a few "ghastly" appearances after he was kidnapped and left the island.



Yeah, I want to see Walt again too.  Do you guys think his appearances were actually Walt, or just the island using the image of Walt to send its message in a way that the survivors would understand and listen to?  I tend to think it was actually Walt, but I've heard the "island using his image" theory too.


----------



## Memos (Feb 27, 2008)

Akatsuki210 said:


> Yeah, I want to see Walt again too.  Do you guys think his appearances were actually Walt, or just the island using the image of Walt to send its message in a way that the survivors would understand and listen to?  I tend to think it was actually Walt, but I've heard the "island using his image" theory too.



i think seeing as Walt is special, its got to a point in the story where he and the island have come to an understanding and are now working together.

so i do think that is actually walt but with extra island/jacob powers.


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 27, 2008)

> Question: Please settle a heated office dispute regarding Lost: Aaron is or is not one of the Oceanic Six?? Dane
> Ausiello: Aaron is *** *** of the Oceanic Six.
> 
> Question: Happy birthday! I hope you'll celebrate by giving us some scoop on anything besides Lost. ? Lauren
> ...


I know it was pretty much confirmed alread but that's great.


----------



## Blink (Feb 27, 2008)

^
Yep, Now we know for sure Aaron isn't one of the Oceanic Six.

Nice to see other people visit that blog more often.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Feb 27, 2008)

Hmm, I just thought of a question regarding the Oceanic 6: are Michael and Walt considered part of that group, since they were on Flight 815 and later got off the island?  If so, they could be the remaining two members.  If not, I think Sun is one, and I have no clue about the other.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 27, 2008)

Akatsuki210 said:


> Hmm, I just thought of a question regarding the Oceanic 6: are Michael and Walt considered part of that group, since they were on Flight 815 and later got off the island?  If so, they could be the remaining two members.  If not, I think Sun is one, and I have no clue about the other.



That is a good question. Though I think Michael and Walt shouldn't really be considered as part of the "Oceanic 6" since they left the island way earlier than the others did. The Oceanic 6 probably refers to the ones that have their flashfowards shown in this season.

And speaking of Oceanic 6, Damon Lindelof mentioned in an interview that last two members will be revealed by the 7th episode of season 4


----------



## plox (Feb 27, 2008)

i will only watch this fridays episode just so i can see the Iron Man movie trailer


----------



## YamiHikari (Feb 27, 2008)

plox said:


> i will only watch this fridays episode just so i can see the Iron Man movie trailer



It's on Thursday.  I think I heard that's when the Ironman Trailer comes out too.
Also, do yourself a favor and go watch them all starting from the first.  Then you'll be watching it every week.  They're all up at ABC.com.  I feel sorry for you if you don't at least give it a chance.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 28, 2008)

I caught up with all of Lost, fuck its awesome ^__^


----------



## ~L~ (Feb 28, 2008)

this season is pretty good, holy shit when kate said aaron's name i was like wth?!?! i thought she was pregnant with sawyer's son which i think they were trying to make us think that


----------



## Incubus (Feb 28, 2008)

In case you can't tell, I think it was a really good ep.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 28, 2008)

^It actually was a good episode 

*Spoiler*: _Episode 5_ 



Yay for Desmond! This episode was pretty interesting concerning with the past-present time traveling. I guess Desmond's not going to leave the island then since he didn't get a flashfoward  Though it makes sense since he's not from Ocean Flight 815. 

And just when Daniel was going to be likeable, the ending kinda made me suspicious of him 

Best quote from Des: "I_'m calling my bloody constant!_"


----------



## JJ (Feb 28, 2008)

I think episode 5 was my favorite Lost episode this season.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I swear if Desmond dies I will not enjoy the show as much anymore. For him to go through this hell and not reunite with Penny will be a huge disappointment. 

I don't trust Farraday, but at the same time I now associate the word "constant" with him. I think he's going to be one of the most important characters with regards to future (possibly flashforward) events.


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 28, 2008)

JediJaina said:


> I think episode 5 was my favorite Lost episode this season.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



QFT. This was one of the best this season and a top 5 in the whole seris so far in my book. This is what LOST needed. I loved all this time stuff!!!


----------



## Noah (Feb 28, 2008)

Ah....once again, a Desmond episode that does nearly nothing to further the plot. Yet somehow, just like last season, it ends up being the best of the season....so far, anyway. 

I love Desmond. If he ends up dying before the end, I'm going to be very sad.


----------



## Dave (Feb 28, 2008)

what an interesting ep
i think penny will find desmond and fly off with him like micheal and walt dud


----------



## YamiHikari (Feb 28, 2008)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Easily Top 5 episodes EVER!

What a great episode!!  Mr. Windmore buying the Black Rock journal from the Hanso family?!  Oh yes that's coming back!
Desmond and Daniel can change things in 1996.  Do you think they'll go meet more Losties?!  Tell them not to go on the plane?  That would save them a lot of trouble 
And I really liked Desmond's long hair in the present while Daniel has short hair.  And in the past Daniel had long hair while Desmond had short hair.  I just thought that was pretty good.
And the Penny Desmond stuff at the end; so good!  Good job writers!  You rock my world!


That secret helper on the boat.  Come on... it's either who we all think it is,
*Spoiler*: __ 



Michael


 or the writers are gonna pull something like SURPRISE!  It's Mr. Eko!  Or Libby.  I called it here now if that happens!


----------



## plox (Feb 28, 2008)

YamiHikari said:


> It's on Thursday.  I think I heard that's when the Ironman Trailer comes out too.
> Also, do yourself a favor and go watch them all starting from the first.  Then you'll be watching it every week.  They're all up at ABC.com.  I feel sorry for you if you don't at least give it a chance.




i did start watching it once but i couldnt follow since i knew nothing about what happend before
so i was like crap shouldve started watching this before 
and gave up on it


----------



## weaselflare (Feb 28, 2008)

danial was a badass 8 years ago to. tight.

i enjoy that jack sparrow syle


----------



## YamiHikari (Feb 28, 2008)

plox said:


> i did start watching it once but i couldnt follow since i knew nothing about what happend before
> so i was like crap shouldve started watching this before
> and gave up on it



ABC.com has all the the seasons available to watch online for free.  If you ever get bored of what's on TV...there's your solution .  I highly recommend it.  This season is turning out to be the best yet.  Even better than the first!  You'll also benefit from being able to watch it all in a row.  While the rest of us had to wait months between certain cliff hangers .


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 29, 2008)

weaselflare said:


> danial was a badass 8 years ago to. tight.
> 
> i enjoy that jack sparrow syle



LOL, I like how he owned that student. I'm just happy not to have a professor like him


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 29, 2008)

The Aaron thing at the end threw me off as well


----------



## Memos (Feb 29, 2008)

best episode ever....desmond is my favourite character and thank god his episode didnt disappoint.

the convo between des and penny was brilliantly written and faraday is my favourite newcomer so its good to see that he is going to be important in any future time related events.

just brilliant, this actually takes its place above the season 2 finale as the best episode ever for me..


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 29, 2008)

Desmond pwns.

Great episode and I felt all teary eyed at the end with Penny.

I'm thinking it's Michael on the boat too.

Next week is a Juliet centric episode so it's probably going to be fail.


----------



## Memos (Feb 29, 2008)

does Locke have a Constant?
does he need one?

he was also in the hatch with desmond when it blew up so he also received a massive amount of radiation, or did the radiation come from the little medicine bottle's that desmond injected everyday in the hatch for three years.

ahem.....best episode ever..........i will be sooooooo pissed off with LOST if the writers make desmond into some secondary character that gets thrown away at the latter stages in favour of Kate or Jack.

p.s. i hate kate.


----------



## Blink (Feb 29, 2008)

BEST EPISODE EVER!

But I think next episode should also be really interesting.
In the trailer for next week episode, you can see that Daniel and the others are in some kind of a room (Mabey a new hatch!). That wouldn't surprise me at all.

- But that episode is sooo my new favourit. (you know who wrote it? Damon Lindelof and  Carlton Cuse!). The Constant also scored 9.8/10 on TV.com!


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 29, 2008)

memos159 said:


> does Locke have a Constant?
> does he need one?
> 
> he was also in the hatch with desmond when it blew up so he also received a massive amount of radiation, or did the radiation come from the little medicine bottle's that desmond injected everyday in the hatch for three years.



Why would Locke need one? It's not like he wants to get off the island in the 1st place.

Wasn't Locke locked out of the hatch or something and only Desmond was exposed to electromagnetism after turning the key in the underground shaft? 

Loved that episode though when Des said his love for Penny right at that moment


----------



## benstevens19 (Feb 29, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Desmond pwns.
> 
> Great episode and I felt all teary eyed at the end with Penny.
> 
> ...



hes cool but the actor who plays him is a little limited. cant tell the difference betwen drunk desmond, scared desmond, or  confused time travelling desmond.


----------



## benstevens19 (Feb 29, 2008)

this episode was good but i hate it when you can think faster than the actors do. like in the last episode the second Kate said she had a son, i thought well maybe Arron was the son she brought back and i turned out to be right. which left me very dissatisfied with the end. this ep i felt sort of the same way but the end was griping.


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 29, 2008)

Nah, Desmond's actor is cool.

I saw him in the Hitman movie too, he's pretty talented, IMO.


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 29, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Desmond pwns.
> 
> Great episode and I felt all teary eyed at the end with Penny.
> 
> ...



Really... Oh boy


----------



## YamiHikari (Feb 29, 2008)

benstevens19 said:


> this episode was good but i hate it when you can think faster than the actors do. like in the last episode the second Kate said she had a son, i thought well maybe Arron was the son she brought back and i turned out to be right. which left me very dissatisfied with the end. this ep i felt sort of the same way but the end was griping.



I agree.  I hate when you figure out stuff before the characters on a show and the rest of the time it's just waiting for them to figure it out.  Like Scooby Doo!

But I don't think LOST usually does this.  With the Kate-Aaron example even if you figured it out, which I totally did, you were just waiting for the reveal, not waiting for Kate to figure something out.  She already knew her baby was Aaron so you were never watching and blind or ignorant character.   I don't know, I think that's exponentially easier to watch.  And even with this last episode you know he's gonna call Penny and it's all leading up to that.  But right at the end it throws you a "Desmond is my Constant" loop and it's WOAH Daniel's time tripping too!  I mean, you could have called that too but it's no where near the same.


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 29, 2008)

Alright so I take back what I said about it  probably being a boring episode next week. Looks great from the sneak peeks.

View two sneak peeks(trailers) of next weeks episode HERE


----------



## Dan (Feb 29, 2008)

I feel it could be a very good episode.

Juliet being one of the people who were on the island before the Oceania people. It can reveal a lot of information.


----------



## Memos (Feb 29, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Nah, Desmond's actor is cool.
> 
> I saw him in the Hitman movie too, he's pretty talented, IMO.



he was in hitman?, i guess i'll give it a watch.


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 29, 2008)

Sure he's only in it for a few minutes total though, lol.


----------



## Incubus (Feb 29, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Desmond pwns.
> 
> *Great episode and I felt all teary eyed at the end with Penny.*
> 
> ...



That was the best scene in the entire ep. Very well done. That is the way you make your audience love your characters.


----------



## Memos (Feb 29, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Sure he's only in it for a few minutes total though, lol.



meh, i was going to watch it anyway because a friend has been bothering me to do so for a while now, apparently its good.

did anyone else think that past dan was an arsehole,lol

also i think it means now that it is definitely Mr. Widmore that owns the frieghter due to the "ignore the call from Penny" line.
if anyone doesnt want Penny to find Desmond it is Mr. Widmore.
and there is the whole buying the "Hanso" book at auction part.


----------



## Athrum (Feb 29, 2008)

I think i was one of the only people who didn't like this episode, im getting tired of Desmond's mind time-travels, i thought that plot finished when Charlie died. The only think i really enjoyed on this episode was the conversation with Penny, i got a little tear-eyed there, apart from there the episode didnt give us much new stuff


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 29, 2008)

X-T said:


> I think i was one of the only people who didn't like this episode, im getting tired of Desmond's mind time-travels, i thought that plot finished when Charlie died. The only think i really enjoyed on this episode was the conversation with Penny, i got a little tear-eyed there, apart from there the episode didnt give us much new stuff



Well it's probably done now. He's off the island and he's gotten fixed up time wise. I think the only reason he had the future visions was the side effects from the radiation/electromagnetic pulses from the explosion of the hatch. Although I happened to like the time travel stuff.


----------



## Dan (Feb 29, 2008)

Cant wait for next weeks episode.

Lost is really back. season 3 was a little iffy for me.

but its awesome now.


----------



## Wilham (Feb 29, 2008)

Loved this episode. And next week looks promising. 

I agree that it is Mr. Widmore's boat and Penny found out about it. She did say she was researching the island, so who knows.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Feb 29, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> ^It actually was a good episode
> And just when Daniel was going to be likeable, the ending kinda made me suspicious of him



Really?  I actually thought Daniel was more trustworthy than Charlotte, and definitely more than Miles.  He seemed willing to share info with the Losties, and Charlotte didn't seem like she wanted to.

The scene where Desmond's finally able to call Penny was wonderful!


----------



## weaselflare (Feb 29, 2008)

a freind of mine noticed something. kates kid name is erin, and that kid that was born on the island was erin, could they be the same. the mother died so kate adopted, jack doesnt want to see it cause he couldnt stop the mothers death maybe


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 29, 2008)

This was the best episode in ages.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Feb 29, 2008)

Akatsuki210 said:


> Really?  I actually thought Daniel was more trustworthy than Charlotte, and definitely more than Miles.  He seemed willing to share info with the Losties, and Charlotte didn't seem like she wanted to.



Yea, Dan does seem trustworthy. But the part where it showed one of his research pages that mentioned "Desmond will be my constant" is kinda fishy. 

Hopefully, that doesn't mean it's a bad thing even though it was shown right when they played the "Dun Dun" background music


----------



## weaselflare (Feb 29, 2008)

well since he now knows him in the past, he would be a liable constant since he has easy access to him now


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 1, 2008)

As always it took Desmond to really make LOST great, his episodes were the highlights of Season 2 and 3 for me so Im not surprised at how good this ep was. Moved me, tho it seems like Desmond and Penny's love will end in tragedy.

And why would next ep be fail? Juliet is easily one of the best characters on the show, I for one want to know what will happen with her sister.

Btw does anyone know what happened with the rest of the others? I can't seem to recall it right now.


----------



## Memos (Mar 1, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> As always it took Desmond to really make LOST great, his episodes were the highlights of Season 2 and 3 for me so Im not surprised at how good this ep was. Moved me, tho it seems like Desmond and Penny's love will end in tragedy.
> 
> And why would next ep be fail? Juliet is easily one of the best characters on the show, I for one want to know what will happen with her sister.
> 
> Btw does anyone know what happened with the rest of the others? I can't seem to recall it right now.



if des and penny end in tragedy i will kill someone......(probably my T.V.).

the rest of the others went to "the temple"......dont ask, nobody knows, but it may have something to do with that "foot" statue that we saw at the end of season 2.

also why does dan having a constant make him a potential bad guy or untrustworthy?

i think that guy has a serious case of amnesia.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 1, 2008)

Great Episode........proof that True Love can and does exist.......


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 1, 2008)

How is Dan a villain? I don't blame him for making Desmond his constant.


----------



## Blink (Mar 1, 2008)

Madara's brother

Awesome! Just where the "The Constant" need to be.


----------



## weaselflare (Mar 1, 2008)

i think des is the perfect constant. he a scotish badass.


----------



## Memos (Mar 2, 2008)

Blink said:


> Madara's brother
> 
> Awesome! Just where the "The Constant" need to be.



damn straight!!

also i love the first comment on that page,lol:



> aaaagreeed
> 
> and personally, i don't think it's the time travel stuff that makes the desmond episodes so good... i think it's the top two buttons he seems to always be missing from his shirts



am i the only one that thought that the time-flashes in this episode is much better than FB/FF.


----------



## GreyLi (Mar 2, 2008)

omg 22 pages ... u guys rlz xD 
ok firstly - LOST is the best serial I've ever seen (well I mean PB and Heroes are interesting too ... but .. LOST has santimental meaning for me xD ) I barely waited teh new season .. And it has really strong beginning in my opinion. 
The moment with Hurley in the poilce~somtin xD  / my english is bad gommen  ._./ and the water was very cool .. where on the hand of Charlie (obsiously) was written "They need you" xD ~ well xD 
what else to say .. keep wathin LOST folks xP


----------



## Memos (Mar 2, 2008)

i just watched "the constant" again and i realised something.

at the end when daniel finds a note in his journal that says desmond will be his constant, that wasnt there before desmond met daniel in the past and changed the future.

so to those people who thought daniel had some agenda, i think he is along for the ride as much as we are.

also i think daniel and frank(the pilot) are good guys and miles and charlotte are kinda bad, i think daniel and frank will survive the season whereas miles and charlotte will not.


----------



## ArcticSiren (Mar 2, 2008)

I love lost but somethings on the show don't really make sense to me


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 2, 2008)

They all will make sense, in due time.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 2, 2008)

RikaUtari said:


> I love lost but somethings on the show don't really make sense to me



Which stuff didn't you get, maybe we could shed some light on it?


----------



## weaselflare (Mar 2, 2008)

did you guys know that jack and the chick that had erin where siblings. me mum just pointed that out to me yesterday.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 2, 2008)

You mean Jack and Claire are brother and sister? Yes we know, thank god theres been no i*c*st.


----------



## weaselflare (Mar 2, 2008)

that would be rather awkward


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 3, 2008)

You mean stepbrother and stepsister.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 3, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> You mean stepbrother and stepsister.



No retard. Half brother and sister, same father, different mother.

Sex between them would be hot.


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 3, 2008)

My mistake.


----------



## Incubus (Mar 3, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Sex between them would be hot.


----------



## Irishwonder (Mar 3, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> How is Dan a villain? I don't blame him for making Desmond his constant.



I didn't get this part, didn't Dan say that the constant had to be someone that you really care about? Anyone?


----------



## itoikenza (Mar 3, 2008)

I think the only "Constant" requirement is that the person has to be in both time periods!!!


----------



## Noah (Mar 3, 2008)

Irishwonder said:


> I didn't get this part, didn't Dan say that the constant had to be someone that you really care about? Anyone?



I think he did say that. Think about it though, Desmond is Dan's patient zero. He's the first person Dan ever met that could do this temporal conscious displacement nonsense he'd been studying.

I'm sure that's more to it than that, but I would think that alone would be enough to make Desmond the constant for Dan.


----------



## YamiHikari (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah I agree.  I felt that Daniel "really cared" about Desmond more scientifically than anything else.  It's like if cure cancer the treatment will always be your passion.  And what scientist didn't love that Monkey who flew into space?

I don't think Daniels a villain either.  It seems the 4 new boaties were hand picked by the "villains" to go to the island, it's not his wish, he's just there for the science.  (Maybe Charlotte is evil.  I guess we'll find out when we better know her intentions.)


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 3, 2008)

Pale skin+Bad english accent=EVIL!!!!!

I hope this weeks episode is good because after Constant I will be comparing quality.


----------



## weaselflare (Mar 3, 2008)

its my scientific opinion that charlette is a bitch. theres always a real bitchy face she makes when she doesnt like something


----------



## YamiHikari (Mar 3, 2008)

weaselflare said:


> its my scientific opinion that charlette is a bitch. theres always a real bitchy face she makes when she doesnt like something



Haha very nice.  And yes.  I still like to watch her, but don't like her.

And every episode from now till it ends will have a hard time measuring up to The Constant.  I love LOST, but can anything ever be on that level again?


----------



## Yasha (Mar 4, 2008)

weaselflare said:


> its my scientific opinion that charlette is a bitch. theres always a real bitchy face she makes when she doesnt like something



She is the reincarnation of Shannon.


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 4, 2008)

Although Shannon looks more hotter.


----------



## Memos (Mar 4, 2008)

the last five comments made me LOL.

i dont really see any other episode topping this unless its another desmond, locke or ben episode that deals with time travel, ben's past, the island itself, jacob or the smoke monster........or penny......lovely british penny........with her lovely british accent.....ahem sorry.

a few episodes ago i would have said jack as well but he is really starting to annoy me, especially after he tried to shoot locke in the head, that guy is very unhinged at the moment.


----------



## Tachikoma (Mar 4, 2008)

Something funny .... 

I actually miss Boone and Michael


----------



## Yasha (Mar 4, 2008)

The purpose they brought in the 3 new characters (excluding Frank) is to answer some of mysteries of the Island in this season. We know Jack and John each represents a firm believer in science and faith respectively in the show. Therefore it's no coincidence that Daniel is with Jack while Miles is with John. Charlotte is an anthropologist, so that puts her in the scientist category as well. 

Daniel is going to answer some of the scientific mysteries surrounding the island like dilation of time, teleportation (the polar bear, Jacob's cabin, etc), space-time warping, side-effects of strong electromagnetic radiation, Cassimir's effects as mentioned in the season preview, and probably the meaning of the numbers and the monster as well (I'd kill to see Daniel come face to face with the monster xD). Miles, on the other hand, will mostly likely help unravel the parapsychological parts of the mysteries, especially those involving John Locke, like communication with the island, encounter with Jacob, Walt and Boone, what the island wants, what makes John special, his miraculous self-healing ability, ...the list goes on. As for Charlotte, I don't know, maybe she will do some archaelogical stuffs like radiocarbon dating and stuffs. *shrugs*


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 4, 2008)

^ That's a good points. I've never thought of them helping their respective "captors".


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2008)

Shannon was a useless, whiny whore. Probably my most hated out of all the losties, even Ana Lucia.


----------



## Memos (Mar 4, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Shannon was a useless, whiny whore. Probably my most hated out of all the losties, even Ana Lucia.



i TOTALLY agree with this statement.


----------



## YamiHikari (Mar 4, 2008)

WHAT?!  More hated than Anna Lucia!?!  Yeah I can see that...

I really didn't like Shannon right up until they killed her.  Seriously the episode where she died I actually... sort of... felt bad for her.  Or maybe I just felt bad for Sayid, it's hard to tell.


----------



## Memos (Mar 4, 2008)

YamiHikari said:


> WHAT?!  More hated than Anna Lucia!?!  Yeah I can see that...
> 
> I really didn't like Shannon right up until they killed her.  Seriously the episode where she died I actually... sort of... felt bad for her.  Or maybe I just felt bad for Sayid, it's hard to tell.



did anyone else find it kinda funny that the most hated and useless character on LOST got killed by the second most hated and useless character on LOST.

a passing of the torch/hate as it were.

even better was when my second most hated character got killed by my third most hated character, i dont know about any of you but i really dont want Micheal to return.


----------



## Wilham (Mar 4, 2008)

I found this article a little while ago. Its where the cast ask the question and there are some interesting answers.


----------



## Blink (Mar 4, 2008)

Walkabout is my 2nd favorit episode. The ending was awesome, and after I saw that, I was 100% addicted to Lost.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2008)

I did feel sorry for her when she died, it was a great ep but I just never liked her character, spoilt brat.


----------



## YamiHikari (Mar 4, 2008)

memos159 said:


> did anyone else find it kinda funny that the most hated and useless character on LOST got killed by the second most hated and useless character on LOST.
> 
> a passing of the torch/hate as it were.
> 
> even better was when my second most hated character got killed by my third most hated character, i dont know about any of you but i really dont want Micheal to return.



That is kind of interesting.  Hated characters kill off other hated characters.  Sounds like a strategy to me.

What they do pass off is Vincent though.  Walt gave it him to Shannon.  After Shannon died, Anna Lucia took over caring for him.  Then when she died Vincent ran off into the jungle only to be seen when A) Mr. Eko died, and B) When he came running out of the jungle when Nikki and Paulo died.


----------



## Noah (Mar 4, 2008)

So what you're saying is that Vincent is the harbinger of doom. Well shit. 

Waitaminute! What does that mean with Hurley always being the one keeping him on the leash?


----------



## Incubus (Mar 4, 2008)

Woah! Who hated Ana Lucia? And good lord, why? It was frickin' Michelle Roderiguez! Who can hate any character she plays?


----------



## Noah (Mar 4, 2008)

Sean A. said:


> Woah! Who hated Ana Lucia? And good lord, why? It was frickin' Michelle Roderiguez! Who can hate any character she plays?



Better question: How can you _not_ hate any character she plays?

With the exception of one or two roles, she's the same angry, not-that-great-looking latina chick in everything.

I also have a cousin who apparently met her in a bar in San Diego once. According to him, she's a real twatwaffle. He wasn't trying to hit on her or anything, he just said she was a bitch to bartender and pretty much anyone who tried to make conversation.


----------



## Incubus (Mar 4, 2008)

Noah said:


> Better question: How can you _not_ hate any character she plays?
> 
> With the exception of one or two roles, she's the same angry, not-that-great-looking latina chick in everything.
> 
> I also have a cousin who apparently met her in a bar in San Diego once. According to him, she's a real twatwaffle. He wasn't trying to hit on her or anything, he just said she was a bitch to bartender and pretty much anyone who tried to make conversation.



I have a fettish for angry not-that-great-looking latina chicks. 

She doesn't have much going on personality-wise from what I've heard though.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2008)

She looked more manly than Jack on the show.


----------



## Incubus (Mar 4, 2008)

lol **


----------



## YamiHikari (Mar 4, 2008)

Noah said:


> So what you're saying is that Vincent is the harbinger of doom. Well shit.
> 
> Waitaminute! What does that mean with Hurley always being the one keeping him on the leash?



Oh yes.  The only episodes Vincent appeared in Season 3 were the onces Eko, Niki and Paulo died.  And when he came carrying a skeleton arm belonging to Roger.

I think it's about time someone's called this: Vincent is the Smokemonster, and Jacob, and Libby.


----------



## Blink (Mar 5, 2008)

^
Yeah, probably. Remember in the Pilot episode? Vincent was watching Kate, Jack and Charlie in jungle, and then the smokemonster appeared.


----------



## YamiHikari (Mar 5, 2008)

Blink said:


> ^
> Yeah, probably. Remember in the Pilot episode? Vincent was watching Kate, Jack and Charlie in jungle, and then the smokemonster appeared.



Oh yes! I didn't even catch that!

And if you caught the last Lost: Missing Pieces on ABC.com we know that Vincent 
*Spoiler*: __ 



had a chat with Christian Shephard after the plain crashed right before the opening scene of the series




We could be on to something here!


----------



## Grrblt (Mar 5, 2008)

Wilham & Cheese said:


> I found this article a little while ago. Its where the cast ask the question and there are some interesting answers.



"It's no shock to say that Season 4 ends with the Oceanic 6 getting off the island," Lost executive producer Damon Lindelof shares with TV Guide.

what! no! I expected them to stay almost the entire seasons 4-6


----------



## Blink (Mar 5, 2008)

YamiHikari said:


> Oh yes! I didn't even catch that!
> 
> And if you caught the last Lost: Missing Pieces on ABC.com we know that Vincent
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yeah, I saw it. Man, that freaked me out. Vincent must know something


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 5, 2008)

I stopped watching Lost half-way through season 2 because I thought it went down the drain, now I've heard that it is brilliant and want to start again.

Can anyone tell me which episode was it that the drug addict tried to drown the little baby(this was the last episode that I watched)?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2008)

Black Fenix said:


> I stopped watching Lost half-way through season 2 because I thought it went down the drain, now I've heard that it is brilliant and want to start again.
> 
> Can anyone tell me which episode was it that the drug addict tried to drown the little baby(this was the last episode that I watched)?



You gave up just before the season got really good, anyway it was Season 2 episode 12. Enjoy.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 5, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> You gave up just before the season got really good, anyway it was Season 2 episode 12. Enjoy.



Now for a watching spree!


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 5, 2008)

Enjoy BF, and yeah I do have too many posts


----------



## raxor (Mar 5, 2008)

Just watched the Constant, and wow. That's a really good take on time-travel.

One of the greatest eps yet if you ask me (and quite a lot of you aswell^^). Can't wait for more Lost


----------



## weaselflare (Mar 6, 2008)

whats tonights episode, does anyone remember???


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 6, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Enjoy BF, and yeah I do have too many posts



It's downloading at 2kb/s

Where's the best place to watch it online?

And don't say Youtube!


----------



## Blink (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice even Elizabeth Mitchell admitted that "The Constant" was one of the best episode ever. 

- _"Her constant. I love that word from the Desmond episode."

- I do, too! Oh my god, it was so good. And that whole ending with him. I was sobbing when I watched it, and my husband was like, "You read this, you knew this was happening." I cried anyway. I consider it one of the best episodes of Lost ever. But yeah, when I read that episode, I called Ian and was like, This?this is the most amazing episode. And he obviously played it to the nth degree. He did such a beautiful job, and so did she, Penny; I think they're really fun to watch together._


----------



## Shadow (Mar 6, 2008)

Ben has to be one of the creepiest characters ever alive in Television history............I fucking hate him so much you guys just don't understand


----------



## benstevens19 (Mar 6, 2008)

Shadow said:


> Ben has to be one of the creepiest characters ever alive in Television history............I fucking hate him so much you guys just don't understand



ben is one of the only god hings happening this season. he brings the mystery!


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 7, 2008)

Ben's great.

Lol Charles Widmore. Pretty solid episode overall.


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 7, 2008)

That was a good episode. I thought Mr.Widmore was probably behind all of this, after all they wouldn't really know about Penny if it were someone else... 

Ben... I usually like him and he wasn't that bad in this episode, but him fawning over Juliette, that made him look quite pathetic.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 7, 2008)

I can't blame him for that, she's tastey. 

Trailer for next weeks episode Here


----------



## raxor (Mar 7, 2008)

A good episode, not as good as the Constant though. Hard to match that one anyway...

And I'm really starting to think that Ben's one of the greatest villains ever. He's so damn creepy!


----------



## Dan (Mar 7, 2008)

Ben has gotta be the most baddest character ever.

He has everyone wrapped around his little finger. Best bit of the whole episode

"See you guys at dinner". Did you see sawyers face.


----------



## MuNaZ (Mar 7, 2008)

Venom said:


> Ben has gotta be the most baddest character ever.
> 
> He has everyone wrapped around his little finger. Best bit of the whole episode
> 
> "See you guys at dinner". Did you see sawyers face.



yeah that was awesome

It was a good episode... i was expecting something else on Juliette flashback... we already knew Ben was a fucking badass and crazy...

Locke is so good being played around by Ben...

i was kind of hoping someone else was behind this.... This means no matter what Penny does her father will be watching... meh... not my favorite idea...


----------



## Incubus (Mar 7, 2008)

lol, Ben is trying to start a revolution against Lock and he's not really going to have to do anything.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 7, 2008)

Venom said:


> Ben has gotta be the most baddest character ever.
> 
> He has everyone wrapped around his little finger. Best bit of the whole episode
> 
> "See you guys at dinner". Did you see sawyers face.



That was fucking awesome.


----------



## Dan (Mar 7, 2008)

And with that. I'm guessing Ben told Locke who his man on the boat was.

Really wanna know who it is.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 7, 2008)

Based on the preview it looks like we find out next week.


----------



## Memos (Mar 7, 2008)

that was a disappointing episode for me, there were no significant revelations for me, i knew mr. Widmore is the one that owns the boat, i knew that Faraday wouldnt hurt anyone, the only cool part of the episode was the part where that woman appeared to juliette in the middle of the jungle and told her that ben knows all the stuff thats going on.

this is probably the worst episode of the new season closely followed by Kate's episode.


----------



## Athrum (Mar 7, 2008)

i kinda enjoyed the episode. As for the "its no surprise that season 4 ends with the oceanic 6 leaving the island" thing i was kinda hoping that, im still praying that in the last season they come back and "redeem" themselves...


----------



## YamiHikari (Mar 7, 2008)

OH MY GOD SUN AND JIN HAD VINCENT LAST NIGHT!!!!

1000 bucks bet that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 One of them dies next week...

Actually that is the theory we came up with.  We think both of them are Oceanic 6, but one of them will die in the future.  I really don't know which one I think it should be Sun.  I love her, but Jin can kick more ass when the Oceanic 6 go back to the island.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 7, 2008)

You guys should already know who the captain is


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's Walt's Dad.......whatever his name is.......I mean come on we already saw Walt last season so what other surprise could there be?  That big boat should have been in the area already so the captain should be nos surprise to anyone


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 7, 2008)

YamiHikari said:


> OH MY GOD SUN AND JIN HAD VINCENT LAST NIGHT!!!!
> 
> 1000 bucks bet that
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Uh...A theory you came up with? I saw it on a spoiler site a week or so ago.

I'm assuming you did too.


----------



## YamiHikari (Mar 7, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Uh...A theory you came up with? I saw it on a spoiler site a week or so ago.
> 
> I'm assuming you did too.



AH! PLEASE DON'T POST SPOILERS!!!  Well that's ruined for me, at least I still get to guess which one. Though I'm going with 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sun.




And nope I just read a Elizabeth Mitchell interview where she said she cried when she read a script (would have to be 1-8 cause it was during the writers strike.)  
*Spoiler*: __ 



And since nothing bad happened to her last night we figured it has to be this next episode... then we got thinking Sun still dying of her pregnancy even though she got off the island would be intense.  I'm saying we cause my friend really hammered it out... so maybe she read it but I doubt it.




I haven't read a spoiler for LOST since it ruined Libby and Anna getting shot...


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 7, 2008)

I saw it on a spoiler site, didn't look authentic too me so it's probably not real.

Also there's promo pictures out for episode 8...wow. I won't ruin it for people.


----------



## YamiHikari (Mar 7, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> I saw it on a spoiler site, didn't look authentic too me so it's probably not real.
> 
> Also there's promo pictures out for episode 8...wow. I won't ruin it for people.



Ok good! I think I'm having the most fun I've had with LOST this season cause 1) It kicks ass and 2) I'm avoiding spoilers like the plague!

And thanks for not ruining it here (This is one of the only places I know I can go to for lost without something being ruined.  Any other forum people make titles with spoilers in them...)

I'm really excited for Ep 8 most of all!  It was supposed to have a HUGE cliff hanger cause it almost was the finale cause of the writers strike.

And spoiler-ish Promo Pics?!?  I really wish ABC would stop doing that.  I mean last night's preview promised the last of the Oceanic 6 AND the return of a "face that you never expect to see again?"  Well now I'm expecting it!  That's just insulting the the viewers.  As soon as that LOST hits the screen at the end of the episode I'm just gonna have to switch the TV off. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 I mean we all know Michaels coming back he's been in the credits in the season promo pics and everything but why do you have to tell us exactally when?   

Side note: I will worship this show forever if we find someone else besides Michael


----------



## Blink (Mar 7, 2008)

I have also seen the promo pics for episode 8. Looks sweeeeeeet.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 7, 2008)

The whole Juliet x Goodwin thing felt kinda random, but it was interesting. 

Phew, glad that Dan is still on the good side. I was a bit worried that it would turn out that he and Charlotte was trying to kill everyone...


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 7, 2008)

memos159 said:


> that was a disappointing episode for me, there were no significant revelations for me, i knew mr. Widmore is the one that owns the boat, i knew that Faraday wouldnt hurt anyone, the only cool part of the episode was the part where that woman appeared to juliette in the middle of the jungle and told her that ben knows all the stuff thats going on.
> 
> this is probably the worst episode of the new season closely followed by Kate's episode.


About the lady... Neither Jack nor Juliette noticed that she just disappeared into thin air? Found that kinda strange, that neither of them would say something about her just disappearing like that. 


YamiHikari said:


> OH MY GOD SUN AND JIN HAD VINCENT LAST NIGHT!!!!
> 
> 1000 bucks bet that
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I actually think it's Jin, going by the way LOST's producers have killed off everyone who's gotten into traffic related violations in real life. The guy who acts as Jin got a DUI this past summer I think. I posted the story a few pages before. So it's quite possible he'll die soon.


----------



## Doom85 (Mar 8, 2008)

Yeah, I think a major theme of this season is "Ben is, and will always be, in control".

Think about it, episodes 2 and 3 ended with him revealing that he has yet another ace up his sleeve. Juliet seems 100% convinced that Ben is going to win against the Freighter people. Now he's happily walking around freely.

Of course, I expect Ben will finally slip up sometime before the series is over, since after Locke showed up with Cooper's dead body, pretty much the rest of Season 3 didn't seem to be go according to Ben's plans (Locke hearing Jacob, Juliet betraying them, etc.) But he's back in control now, and his flashforward with Sayid seems to confirm he's going to stay that way.


----------



## Grrblt (Mar 8, 2008)

Shark Skin said:


> About the lady... Neither Jack nor Juliette noticed that she just disappeared into thin air? Found that kinda strange, that neither of them would say something about her just disappearing like that.



Jack and Juliette know enough about strange stuff in the jungle to not mention it.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Mar 8, 2008)

Venom said:


> Ben has gotta be the most baddest character ever.
> 
> He has everyone wrapped around his little finger. Best bit of the whole episode
> 
> "See you guys at dinner". Did you see sawyers face.



I loved that part!  Sawyer looked so shocked!  I bet this is going to cause problems between Locke and the rest of the people in his group.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 9, 2008)

I lol'd at Ben's "See you at dinner" line.


Michael isn't the ship's captain, he's just the spy which is obvious since he's been in the casting list since Season 4 began plus the narrator on the sneak preview of Ji Yeon said "...and a face that you never thought you see again returns".He's also gonna appear without Walt, because Walt ran off or was taken again.


----------



## Memos (Mar 9, 2008)

Gummyvites said:


> Hmm, good episode.  I like how they slowly build up Ben's rise to power again.  I wonder why there's no Juliet flashforwards.



because i think they are only showing flashforwards for those who actually got off the island.

Sun and Jin will have a flashforward, hence they got off the island.


----------



## Irishwonder (Mar 10, 2008)

Grrblt said:


> Jack and Juliette know enough about strange stuff in the jungle to not mention it.



I kind of figured that it might be the black smoke monster, remember it takes other people's forms.  As to why, not sure yet.  Maybe it doesn't want more people on the island exploiting it (the island)


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 10, 2008)

There's 5 sneak peeks out for the next episode now; keep in mind that they are actual excerpts from the episode so they could be a little spoiler heavy.

I haven't seen them yet but if you want too  you can watch them Here


----------



## Memos (Mar 10, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> There's 5 sneak peeks out for the next episode now; keep in mind that they are actual excerpts from the episode so they could be a little spoiler heavy.
> 
> I haven't seen them yet but if you want too  you can watch them Here



thanks.

and i agree with crimemasterGoGo, sun is a whore......but jin is so damn boring,lol, they are probably the most unnecessary couple on there next to paulo and nikki.......unless the baby they may or may not have turns out to be fathered by smokey.....that could have some great implications, it'll be cloverfield all over again but instead of a lame ass monster design, we'll have a giant 50 metre tall baby wrecking up seoul, it'll be like that film, honey i blew up the kid.......but the kid will be LOST and hunted by ben, when ben finally finds it, he will give him a video tape for it to watch which will explain how it was conceived......so basically a sun and jin sex tape, the giant kid at this point will be so messed up that it will work for ben, and as ben smiles the giant bug from family guy will come on screen and say "good, good".

then jack will pass by, drunkedly shouting "WE HAVE TO GO BACK", at which point ben will write his name down on a list and give it to sayid.

then mr. muggles will come over and omgwtfbbq pwn them all.......and thats only breakfast, and then dexter will see this and plot to kill mr. muggles for the good of the innocent.


----------



## YamiHikari (Mar 10, 2008)

So much Sun hate...

I don't know she's not my favorite, but she's still pretty decent.  Definately not as bad ass as the rest of the Losties.  Though when she shot Colleen that was pretty hardcore.

She was more interesting when she controlled more by Jin.  When he made her button up her shirt and sit by him and what not.  As great as "Sun's redemption" was  it was the high point of her character's development.  (And that was in the first season...)

She was way more interesting before she went "Hey Jin I can speak English!  Also I'll wear that I want!"

I don't know she's always been more of an interesting character instead of a mythological character.  Her relationship with Michael, when she wasn't allowed to show her neck while Kate was standing there in her underwear, or when she was kidnapped, or when she asked Saywer for the pregnancy test, or when she found out it was Jin's baby.  She had a lot of powerful scenes.  No very action filled or "LOST-esque", but powerful.  

*Sigh* Too bad she's going to 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Die or loose a husband on Thursday


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 11, 2008)

I think that was Sun's best moment on the show, I still remember her taking off her clothes


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 11, 2008)

If Jin dies it's because of the actor's DUI. Jin is awesome man, Sun should die, a actual female Lostie that people care about have yet to die. Emphesis on the word CARE, Shannon was a slut.


----------



## Noah (Mar 13, 2008)

Well. That was....predictabo.


*Spoiler*: __ 



If I hadn't seen those cast photos and his friggin' name in the credits every week this season, I would've been pretty surprised with Michael's return. I still would've figured he was the spy, but I wouldn't have known for sure. They sure dropped the ball on that shocker.

Anyway. On the the important stuff:

Vincent strikes again.

Last week, Jin and Sun head out in the rain with Vincent. This week we find out Jin doesn't make it to see his kid be born. Seems likely that Jin is the one to die next week, but I think he might last a little longer.

There was a huge debate at my place about what happened with Jin in the flashes. Stupid girl #1 and 2 say that he faked his own death after getting off the island. Logical persons #1, 2 and 3 say it was a Jin flashback and a Sun flashforward.

But let's say my side is right and it was a combination of both flashback and forward: Who the hell are the Oceanic Six now? Jack, Kate, Hurley, Sun, Sayid and....Aaron? I thought it was confirmed that Aaron wasn't one of the six.

Anyway. It wasn't too bad of an episode, but it would've been a thousand times better if Sun had died in childbirth.


----------



## YamiHikari (Mar 13, 2008)

Told yeah Sun has great drama/humanizing moments.  Jack, Kate, Sawyer and Sayid have the action.  Locke, Ben, Desmond and Juliet certainly have the mystery.  But Sun and Hurley have the heart and soul of LOST.  I'm glad LOST is keeping the balance this season.  That's what made the first season so great!

Yunjin Kim nailed that episode!  Her best acting yet.  (Though with 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 childbirth, talking to your dead husband and revealing your infidelity, it's hard to go wrong!)



Seriously though, in what other show will a character do all that in 40 minutes?  Bravo writers.  Bravo.
They really destroyed me with that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Flash forward/ Flashback combo!




Lame sauce Michael.  We all knew that was coming... not even worth a spoiler tag anymore.

Most interesting line of the night: "Is anyone else coming." "No." "Good."

And finally, I HATE YOU ABC if you don't want to be spoiled the slightest don't watch next weeks preview.  Apparently 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Someone dies.  The Voice over guy promised.  My vote goes to Miles  or Jin...


  But seriously stop spoiling next weeks!


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 13, 2008)

Noah said:


> Well. That was....predictabo.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well I thought that in the promos for the episode 2 weeks ago) they said they'd reveal another of the O6, but they didn't reveal anyone new... I thought Jin would be the one to die, but this episode still got pretty confusing toward the end. Jin said he'd only be married for 2 more weeks (or was it months?). WTF was that about? As for the episode, it was ok. Seeing Michael was nice.


----------



## Noah (Mar 13, 2008)

Shark Skin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Well I thought that in the promos for the episode 2 weeks ago) they said they'd reveal another of the O6, but they didn't reveal anyone new... I thought Jin would be the one to die, but this episode still got pretty confusing toward the end. Jin said he'd only be married for 2 more weeks (or was it months?). WTF was that about? As for the episode, it was ok. Seeing Michael was nice.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Sun would be the member of the Oceanic Six. We hadn't seen her in a flashforward until now.

Jin said two months, but that's because his part was a flashback. The scenes with him take place two months after he and Sun were married, while Sun's scenes take place after the six get off the island. Obviously, at some point before then, Jin will die.


----------



## YamiHikari (Mar 13, 2008)

Noah said:


> Well. That was....predictabo.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm in that same debate right now.

Jin Flashback  Sun Flashforward.  That's it.

And Sun dying during childbirth would've been more predictable than Michael.  

Aaron was all but confirmed on screen that he is not an Oceanic 6.  Did Jin die on the island or after he got off though?  Maybe there's a spot left?  I don't know...

Hey, I really love this show.




and VINCENT!!!! TOTALLY STRUCK AGAIN.  that must be like an inside joke with the writers or something.  Every person who handle him since Walt left has died!


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 14, 2008)

I AM SO FUCKING PISSED OFF.


----------



## Noah (Mar 14, 2008)

YamiHikari said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not true. Hurley hasn't been killed yet. I think it's more like "every person who's handled him that isn't in tune to the island." Hurley is seeing ghosts and ghost cabins, so he's with the island now.

Everyone else...not so much.


----------



## Grrblt (Mar 14, 2008)

Jin's grave says he died september 22 which is the day of the crash. I couldn't figure out what the hell was up with Jin remarried and believed dead when I watched it, but Jin's stuff being a flashback makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 14, 2008)

Good episode.

Jin's was definitely flashback, I can't wait for next week.

Sneak peeks are out already if anyone's interested. HERE


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 14, 2008)

Noah said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh I misread the subtitles. I thought Jin said he was only going to be married for two more months, not that he had been married for two months. That makes more sense.


----------



## Dan (Mar 14, 2008)

Lol, It's pretty clear that Ben's man on the boat is Walt's dad. Forgot his name.

and Ben once again pulling the strings with the black box stuff.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 14, 2008)

Oh yeah just in case anyone didn't know; after next weeks episode it's a break till like April the 24th, they've already  started filming episode 9, there's promo pics out.


----------



## raxor (Mar 14, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Oh yeah just in case anyone didn't know; after next weeks episode it's a break till like April the 24th, they've already  started filming episode 9, there's promo pics out.



YAY!!! 


edit:



Grrblt said:


> Jin's grave says he died september 22 which is the day of the crash. I couldn't figure out what the hell was up with Jin remarried and believed dead when I watched it, but Jin's stuff being a flashback makes a lot of sense.



Yeah, the crash was on the 22nd...

Does that mean that they'll lie to the media about what happened to all the others? I really like this season


----------



## YamiHikari (Mar 14, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Ok Jin's was definately a flashback.

But clearly they're lying about how he died/if he died.  The date said they died in the plane crash and we know that's not true.  So Jin doesn't make it home and can't be an Oceanic 6.  (is there one more or Aaron or what?)  Maybe he died on the island...be it shot, drowned whatever, then had to say it was on the crash to protect the others.

Or Jins alive on the island with the rest of them.  

I'm still really torn on that issue.  I need to watch again probably, catch some more subtitles...


----------



## Blink (Mar 14, 2008)

Yep the tombstone said that Jin died 22nd september 2002, which was the date of the crash, so something is up.


----------



## Noah (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah. Something is up, and we've already had it explained. Jack explained it in Kate's flashforward.

As far as the rest of the world knows, only eight people survived the crash, and then two of those eight died shortly after. So Jin's tombstone saying that he died the day of the crash just fits that story.

That is, unless I'm mixing things up or missed something.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Mar 14, 2008)

Grrblt said:


> Jin's grave says he died september 22 which is the day of the crash. I couldn't figure out what the hell was up with Jin remarried and believed dead when I watched it, but Jin's stuff being a flashback makes a lot of sense.



Hmm, that's interesting.  I wonder if Jin is alive, but still on the island?


----------



## YamiHikari (Mar 15, 2008)

Akatsuki210 said:


> Hmm, that's interesting.  I wonder if Jin is alive, but still on the island?



I certainly think that's a possibility.  Like with Locke.  We know he doesn't leave (unless he's in that coffin )  Sawyer's probably still there, with a whole bunch of other survivors...   Maybe.

They definately want you to think Claire's dead (with Kate having Aaron) and that Jin is dead as well.  This could be a set up for a shocker when we find out they're just back on the island.


----------



## Blink (Mar 15, 2008)

I think Jin really is dead. When Hurley said "Let's go see him" (or something like that) and when Sun spoke to him, you could see that they said it with a lot of emotions. 
Also why would Sun cry in her little "speech", if she knew that Jin was safe and sound on the Island?


----------



## Grrblt (Mar 15, 2008)

Blink said:


> I think Jin really is dead. When Hurley said "Let's go see him" (or something like that) and when Sun spoke to him, you could see that they said it with a lot of emotions.
> Also why would Sun cry in her little "speech", if she knew that Jin was safe and sound on the Island?



Who says she knows?


----------



## Sylar (Mar 15, 2008)

Grrblt said:


> Who says she knows?



That'd be interesting if Ben or Richard did something that made the Six (Eight really but whatever) believe that everyone on the island died or something...

Of course there's always the possibility that the two supposed dead survivors might not be dead. Could it be... a con?


----------



## YamiHikari (Mar 15, 2008)

Blink said:


> I think Jin really is dead. When Hurley said "Let's go see him" (or something like that) and when Sun spoke to him, you could see that they said it with a lot of emotions.
> Also why would Sun cry in her little "speech", if she knew that Jin was safe and sound on the Island?



Yeah I like the theory that she doesn't know.  But Jacks seems to know he can't leave people behind.

Or maybe she knows but they have to continue to lie.  Hurley did say "I guess we should see Jin."  Like hey people expect you to visit your dead husbands tombstone.  And she could be crying just cause she misses him a lot.  After all that's what she repeated over and over.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Mar 15, 2008)

Blink said:


> I think Jin really is dead. When Hurley said "Let's go see him" (or something like that) and when Sun spoke to him, you could see that they said it with a lot of emotions.
> Also why would Sun cry in her little "speech", if she knew that Jin was safe and sound on the Island?



Well, she could be crying because she's been separated from him for a long time, and because she's sad that little Ji Yeon won't have a chance to know her father.


----------



## Tokio_no_Go (Mar 15, 2008)

The entire scene felt way to much like he was actually dead, specially Hurley referring to him as the grave. Not to mention in the same episode he find out Sun could die if she stays on the island. I'd put money down Jin is gonna die to get Sun off somehow.


----------



## Blink (Mar 15, 2008)

Sylar said:


> That'd be interesting if Ben or Richard did something that made the Six (Eight really but whatever) believe that everyone on the island died or something...
> 
> Of course there's always the possibility that the two supposed dead survivors might not be dead. Could it be... a con?



I sure hope it is. Jin is a really cool guy, so I hope he really is alive on the Island


----------



## benstevens19 (Mar 15, 2008)

i dont know about you guys, but i like the flashbacks better than then the flashforwards. the first two flashforwards were great but compared to like the first three seasons of flashbacks flasforwards dont hold a pare. locke with the wheel chair, eco with the guy being his brother, charlie with his drugs, jack with his dead dad and so forth.


----------



## Memos (Mar 15, 2008)

benstevens19 said:


> i dont know about you guys, but i like the flashbacks better than then the flashforwards. the first two flashforwards were great but compared to like the first three seasons of flashbacks flasforwards dont hold a pare. locke with the wheel chair, eco with the guy being his brother, charlie with his drugs, jack with his dead dad and so forth.



the flashbacks were done brilliantly, usually it is a story mechanic that can go very wrong very easily but it was done very well by LOST and some characters had some brilliant flashbacks such as mr. Eko and Locke but i think with the core characters, they took it as far as they could, flashforwards and time-flashes are being used very effectively at the moment so IMO its fine now.

and even when you think you have it all figured out with this flashforward and flashback business, they throw you a curve ball by mixing them up in the same episode.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 15, 2008)

I don't see how you guys found this episode confusing. It was a great one that got me emotional./


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 16, 2008)

It was definitely one of those happy endings. Listen to the music at the end, there was no "thump!" before the credits appear.


----------



## YamiHikari (Mar 16, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> It was definitely one of those happy endings. Listen to the music at the end, there was no "thump!" before the credits appear.



Lol.  It's so true.  Any emotional ending to lost has no Thump.  Pretty much any time that song "Life and Death" (on the first season soundtrack) is played at the end.  No thump.

Funerals? No thump.
Reunited husband and wifes?  No thump.
Jacks live together die alone feel good speech of the year?  No thump.
Happy endings (Like Charlie giving Claire Peanut butter)? No thump.

Mystery? Thump.
Guys where are we?? Thump.
There's a hatch on the island!? Thump.
Turns out Daniels been time traveling? Thump.
The others take Walt?  Thump.
ZOMG Kate has Aaron? Thump.
Fake Henry isn't Henry Gale? Thump.
WHAT?! FUTURE JACK AND KATE?! Thump.


----------



## whathell (Mar 17, 2008)

how much episode already release ? im only watch 2 ep right now


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 17, 2008)

7 episodes of the new season have been aired so far, so you have some catching up to do.


----------



## Dave (Mar 17, 2008)

holy shit the sneak preview

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Athrum (Mar 17, 2008)

This was my favorite episode so far, made me kinda tear eyed...


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 17, 2008)

Dave said:


> holy shit the sneak preview
> 
> HOLY SHIT



And this is why I won't watch the preview or read any spoilers. And just be utterly amazed at this coming episode when I watch it unaware.


----------



## Franckie (Mar 17, 2008)

This season has a nice pace to it, the writers can't drag their feet anymore now that it's been announced that they only have 48 episodes to wrap up the show. Lots of revelations and plenty to look forward to.
I think the Desmond episode of this season was by far the best. Hopefully the rest of the season will continue to deliver.


----------



## Blink (Mar 17, 2008)

Today I saw "The Constant" again, and I gotta say that the editing and all the other things are just so amazing! By far the best I have ever seen on T.V.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2008)

What a shocker, I can't believe poor Jin didn't get off the Island, so next weeks ep will have the last of the Oceanic 6 right? And since its a bit of a mini finale I expect big things, hopefully its awesome.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 19, 2008)

This is in the TV GUIDE, you all remember that wierd statue with the strange number of toes? read this, lol.



> Lost scoop!: Lindelof satisfied the crowd's appetite for Lost scoop by revealing the real reason the four-toed statue has yet to be seen again. After the monument first appeared "we got a note back from the network that said, 'This is too weird,'" he explained. "I was like, 'Do you watch the show? This is too weird?' Essentially, they said, 'Could it be a six-toed statue?' I was like, 'Someone explain to me why a six-toed statue is less weird than a four-toed statue?' And they're still noodling on that."


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 20, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Episode 8_ 



Once again, Ben manipulates yet another person. I still don't think Ben is "one of the good guys" even after watching this 

Bleh, this episode had to kill off a few characters...

Next episode is going to feel like a looong wait :/

Oh, and Tom is officially gay


----------



## benstevens19 (Mar 20, 2008)

great episode. looks like episode 9 will be better.


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 20, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> *Spoiler*: _Episode 8_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Tom really is Mr.Friendly Good episode though. Not too happy with what Sayid did though


----------



## Noah (Mar 20, 2008)

Sayid, much like Jack, is what we like to called 'retarded.'

Say it with me now:

Retarded.

Anyway, the episode:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Libby Ghost is awesome. When she first showed up I heard the voice and went "omglol it's libby! Nah, I'm just making shit up-holy shit it is Libby!"

That's pretty much how the ending went too.
Me: "Danielle's gonna die."
Silly Girl #1: "Why would they kill her AND Carl?"
Me: "She said I love you. She's dead."
SG#1: "No way they'll kill both of th--WTF?! WHY WOULD THEY DO THAT?!"

Overall, I wasn't a big fan of the episode. Vincent was also missing, but it's already been proven that he doesn't appear because death is looming, death looms because he appears. My friends don't seem to agree with me on that.


----------



## YamiHikari (Mar 21, 2008)

I really just liked how 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Libbys ghost said she had fresh blankets for Michael in the hospital.  Of course we all know she was shot because she was getting blankets for her picnic with Hurley.




Overall...Solid hour of television.  Not my favorite ever but insightful.  I wish the cliff hanger was about people I cared for instead of those 3 (now 2 maybe 1).


----------



## metronomy (Mar 21, 2008)

Shark Skin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Tom really is Mr.Friendly




*Spoiler*: __ 



Brilliant, absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 21, 2008)

Meh, I was expecting alot more from this episode it wasn't that great.

Lol  @ Tom being gay.

Just about to see the Episode 9 trailer.

Lost returns April 24th.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Mar 21, 2008)

Shark Skin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Tom really is Mr.Friendly Good episode though. Not too happy with what Sayid did though




*Spoiler*: __ 



Haha, that's the last "friendly" thing I'd expect from Tom 




I understand where all this Sayid hate is coming from, but if the other survivors had seen Michael's face in front of them again, they'd be damn mad as well.

Though I wonder how's this is going to play out since Michael's secret is revealed now..

*blames Sayid


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 21, 2008)

The trailer for Episode 9 looks amazing.

Next episode looks like it will shit all over this one, I'm real dissapointed with this recent episode.


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 21, 2008)

need....trailer....of episode 9


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 21, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> need....trailer....of episode 9



Your wish is my command. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZL8Ill4Kzw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MuNaZ (Mar 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



this episode it was... something that i was not expecting/wanted
if they want to kill someone shouldn't it be someone we actually cared.... do i hate those trailers... are they learning from nbc and Heroes trailers 
Michael story was interesting...

The show needs more Libby 

Oh Sayid the irony  and  why did you to pull the idiot card... now instead of a semi ally on the biat you have a boat full of enemies... GG once again i have to say oh the irony sayid... 




Episode 9 apparently it's going to be fuckin awesome, 1 month waiting...


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 21, 2008)

Yeah, Episode 9 looks like it's going to shit all over Episode 8. 

I wish that the 1 month break was after that episode


----------



## Dan (Mar 21, 2008)

I lol'd so hard when Sayeed grabbed Micheal and took him to the Captain and was like hes a traitor for working with Ben.

But In Sayeed's flashback he's doing the exact same thing.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 21, 2008)

Venom said:


> I lol'd so hard when Sayeed grabbed Micheal and took him to the Captain and was like hes a traitor for working with Ben.
> 
> But In Sayeed's flashback he's doing the exact same thing.



Yeah. 

Oh & that Captain Gualt or whatever he's called is  badass.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 22, 2008)

@Sayid, yes Micheal is a traitor but the captain looks much worse.

I thought the ep only got good at the end, silly adrupt ending

And serioulsy who are you suppoused to trust in this show? Ben is fucking evil, the people coming to invade are apparently killers, theres even something sinister about Vincent, you know your fucked when you can't even trust the dog

And what did people think of the whole "Island won't let you kill yourself" stuff, I mean on the actual Island people are falling dead right, left and centre

Ep 9 preview, Black Smokey is back!!!
Can't wait.


----------



## Blink (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't think Danielle is dead.


----------



## MuNaZ (Mar 22, 2008)

Blink said:


> I don't think Danielle is dead.



that makes the death from this episode even more pointless


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 22, 2008)

Me neither.

Carl


----------



## Grrblt (Mar 22, 2008)

Venom said:


> I lol'd so hard when Sayeed grabbed Micheal and took him to the Captain and was like hes a traitor for working with Ben.
> 
> But In Sayeed's flashback he's doing the exact same thing.



It wasn't a flashback 



Sasuke said:


> Meh, I was expecting alot more from this episode it wasn't that great.
> 
> Lol  @ Tom being gay.


In season 3 when they captured Kate and she said she wouldn't shower in front of Tom, he said she wasn't his type. We should have understood he was gay back then because KATE IS EVERY HETEROSEXUAL MAN'S TYPE.


----------



## Dan (Mar 22, 2008)

You know what I meant, when we saw Sayeed in the future then.


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 22, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Your wish is my command.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZL8Ill4Kzw[/YOUTUBE]



awesome..thanks!



Blink said:


> I don't think Danielle is dead.



me neither..i think she is just laying there waiting for people to come out of the jungle to kick the shit out of them..

btw its kindof bugging me.....the oceanic 6...is Aaron considered one of the 6??


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 22, 2008)

Don't think so, seeing as he wasn't even born (and named Aaron) when the plane crashed.

Edit:
Apparently, I'm wrong. Aaron is part of the Oceanic 6.


----------



## Kamina (Mar 22, 2008)

Wow i like the new twist with Micheal but Roisseu


----------



## Blink (Mar 22, 2008)

Remember, we still need to see a flashback from Danielle!


----------



## Captain Gir (Mar 22, 2008)

^your right....they did say that there was going to be a flashback with her!!


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 22, 2008)

Grrblt said:


> It wasn't a flashback
> 
> 
> In season 3 when they captured Kate and she said she wouldn't shower in front of Tom, he said she wasn't his type. We should have understood he was gay back then because KATE IS EVERY HETEROSEXUAL MAN'S TYPE.




Oh lol, you're so right. Slipped my mind completely though.

Aaron is considered one of the 6 I think..I saw a trailer and he was shown when they showed the rest of them.

I read somewhere a while back that Rosseau's past would be elaborated on in detail too...I doubt she's dead.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 22, 2008)

Apparently the producers confirmed a flashback for Danielle so she aint dead yet.


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 23, 2008)

She could just be playing possum.


----------



## Grrblt (Mar 23, 2008)

Maybe she wasn't really shot at all and it was just genjutsu.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 23, 2008)

I think it's the others that did it.


----------



## YamiHikari (Mar 23, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> I think it's the others that did it.



Mmhm Cindy the Stewardess and all her new other friends.


----------



## Memos (Mar 23, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> I think it's the others that did it.



does anyone else think that ben told them to go that way so that danielle would get shot, ben knew there were others at that spot?


----------



## Blink (Mar 23, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> I think it's the others that did it.



I think it was one of the Freighters. Remember there was a scene towards the end of "The Other Woman", I think, of Lapidus getting ready for a flight to the Island, and I think Keamy and Omar were going, so it's a good bet that they were going to the Island to begin their "real mission".

Oh and in an interview Kristin had with Blake Bashoff (Karl) He mentions 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 that there is a deleted scene from the end of the episode that clearly showed the snipers in "camouflage uniforms"!!!!! 




Therefore I think Keamy or Omar  (But could probably just be the others)


----------



## Memos (Mar 23, 2008)

Blink said:


> I think it was one of the Freighters. Remember there was a scene towards the end of "The Other Woman", I think, of Lapidus getting ready for a flight to the Island, and I think Keamy and Omar were going, so it's a good bet that they were going to the Island to begin their "real mission".
> 
> Oh and in an interview Kristin had with Blake Bashoff (Karl) He mentions
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



i forgot all about the helicopter leaving the freighter, good catch.


----------



## xingzup19 (Mar 24, 2008)

I still think it's The Others, Ben sending Karl to his death and Danielle off to somewhere else.


----------



## YamiHikari (Mar 24, 2008)

I think it could be the boaties who arrived by helicopter.  If you look at it.  How many people has Ben killed besides the Purge?  So far Patchy was the only other to kill people out right beyond the Purge.

I still want to believe they're the good guys .

But I definately see the argument that it was Ben.  And if 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 the deleted scene with the guys in uniform is true.  It could be a red herring as well. Like when they shoot fake scenes to throw the cast and crew as well as us off.


----------



## benstevens19 (Mar 24, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> awesome..thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes!! how did you miss that??


----------



## benstevens19 (Mar 24, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Apparently the producers confirmed a flashback for Danielle so she aint dead yet.



since when do you need to be alive to have a flashback. charleys dead and he was in a flashforward.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 27, 2008)

That was way different since it was Hurley's flash forward and his hallucination. Charlie wasn't necessarily there per say since he disappeared when Hurley counted to five.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 27, 2008)

Apparently we will definitely see the Black smoke this season, awesome. 

I can't wait until we learn all about it.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 28, 2008)

If some of you need your LOST fix...you can see a few Promotional photos from episode 9 HERE

Looks like a pretty exciting episode.


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Mar 30, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Apparently the producers confirmed a flashback for Danielle so she aint dead yet.



Naomi got a flashback in episode 402 yet she's been dead for awhile.

Stranger things have happened.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2008)

Were gonna get a full flashback, I don't see that happening with her being dead.


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Mar 30, 2008)

I hope you're right as she's a good source of information.


----------



## benstevens19 (Mar 31, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Were gonna get a full flashback, I don't see that happening with her being dead.



first time for everything.


----------



## Noah (Mar 31, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Were gonna get a full flashback, I don't see that happening with her being dead.



Ehh...not dead yet. She'll probably be bleeding out.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 31, 2008)

I used to enjoy watching this series! 

But I keep watching for Sawyer and Kate sake!!


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 31, 2008)

I find the whole love triangle to be a bore now.


----------



## darthsauron (Mar 31, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I find the whole love triangle to be a bore now.



Juliet ruined it .


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 3, 2008)

Some very interesting information/spoiler about episode 11 here


----------



## Memos (Apr 3, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Some very interesting information/spoiler about episode 11 here



great, two of my favourite characters in the same episode.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah, I love them both too! should be great.


----------



## Captain Gir (Apr 3, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Some very interesting information/spoiler about episode 11 here



i just want more info on mr ageless man......


----------



## Blink (Apr 3, 2008)

I have been reading so many spoilers lately that mabey it's about time I should stop, before ruining the rest of the season.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 3, 2008)

Stop reading spoilers, your ruining it for yourself


----------



## Memos (Apr 3, 2008)

the thing i like about LOST in comparison to most other programs is that spoilers only reveal the barest of bones of an episodes unless the spoiler is a full runthrough of the episode.

the show and plot is far too deep to be ruined by one or two spoilers.

e.g. who could have seen that would happen in "the constant" from any of the spoilers that were released.


----------



## darthsauron (Apr 8, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> i just want more info on mr ageless man......



... and the "hostiles" in general.


----------



## YamiHikari (Apr 8, 2008)

The ageless man, Richard Alpert, hasn't been around not cause the writers didn't want him to be there, but because the actor, Nestor Carbonell, was on the show CANE.  But Cane got canceled...so cross your fingers that they can get him back!

But yeah I wonder if there's more hostiles like Richard that haven't aged and are still around the island.


----------



## MuNaZ (Apr 9, 2008)

YamiHikari said:


> The ageless man, Richard Alpert, hasn't been around not cause the writers didn't want him to be there, but because the actor, Nestor Carbonell, was on the show CANE.  But Cane got canceled...so cross your fingers that they can get him back!
> 
> But yeah I wonder if there's more hostiles like Richard that haven't aged and are still around the island.



it's not like they didn't want him... he got the role on the other show... and if i remember hearing this the producers were kind of sad because he's story was so interesting and hoped in the future could arrange it with him so that he could be back and finish his story... if i remember correctly this was back on the End season 3


----------



## YamiHikari (Apr 9, 2008)

MuNaZ said:


> it's not like they didn't want him... he got the role on the other show... and if i remember hearing this the producers were kind of sad because he's story was so interesting and hoped in the future could arrange it with him so that he could be back and finish his story... if i remember correctly this was back on the End season 3



That's what I meant.  Sorry, I used a double negative .

But yeah Carlton C. and Damon L.  were really bummed when Carbonell became a regular on Cane.  Filming in Hawaii makes it tough for recurring characters to commit too.  (Kristen Bell anyone.)  Much more difficult if you're already one another show...

I've been secretly hoping Cane would fail all season and I was glad it did just so we can see more Richard!


----------



## MuNaZ (Apr 9, 2008)

i think there were reports he was back at filming on lost... not sure...


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 9, 2008)

He's definitely been filming for LOST.


----------



## Blink (Apr 9, 2008)

yep yep, he's back.


----------



## darthsauron (Apr 9, 2008)

I hope we learn more about that weird statue Sayid saw at the end of season 2.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 9, 2008)

darthsauron said:


> I hope we learn more about that weird statue Sayid saw at the end of season 2.



Yes I must know more about it!


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 10, 2008)

Now that you mention it, we should. I completely forgot about that.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 10, 2008)

I hope we learn more about that too. I remember the producers said that Fox didn't approve and sent them a letter about it saying a four toed statue was just too wierd or something and wanted to scrap the idea.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 10, 2008)

I'd be surprised if they can fit all this in two seasons?

As for the "ageless" man, I hope we get to see his story, we need more background on the hostiles.


----------



## Blink (Apr 10, 2008)

YES!


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 10, 2008)

That's awesome!


----------



## Kamina (Apr 10, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> That's awesome!



Agreed! cant wait.


----------



## darthsauron (Apr 10, 2008)

Any of you guys have any theories on who Jacob is? My far fetched theory is that Jacob is the embodiment of all the dead people on the island.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 11, 2008)

No clue. Jack's father was DEFINITELY the one in the cabin with him when Hurly looked in the window at the start of this season, IMO.


----------



## Blink (Apr 11, 2008)

Hell Yeah! Link removed

- That's like the first time I ever guessed right on something in LOST.


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 11, 2008)

Smokey Monster is BACK!


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 11, 2008)

Awesome preview.


----------



## darthsauron (Apr 11, 2008)

Smoke Monster!!!!


----------



## Blink (Apr 11, 2008)

yeah, can't wait. Smokey


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 15, 2008)

Spoiler reagarding Jin & some of the others in the future from SpoilerTV.


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Thanks to Lyly for Kristin's massive scoop this week
> 
> I'll let you all know now that the her April Fools list of 10 items, the correct one was "7. Jin, Sawyer and Locke are alive on the Island in the future


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2008)

We've missed you smokey, and the best show on TV will be back soon


----------



## Blink (Apr 15, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Spoiler reagarding Jin & some of the others in the future from SpoilerTV.



Damn, you beat me. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes, awesome news!


----------



## darthsauron (Apr 15, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Spoiler reagarding Jin & some of the others in the future from SpoilerTV.



Must... Resist... Must not open...


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 16, 2008)

Don't, it'll only ruin the fun of watching.


----------



## darthsauron (Apr 16, 2008)

I haven't yet


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2008)

This is the only thread in which I refuse to open spoiler tags.


----------



## Memos (Apr 16, 2008)

it would be sweet if Smoky ended up helping the Losties against Widmore,lol


----------



## Blink (Apr 17, 2008)

Haha, omg, you have to watch this video:


"Mr. friendly throws like a girl"
LOL!


----------



## Memos (Apr 18, 2008)

Blink said:


> Haha, omg, you have to watch this video:
> 
> 
> "Mr. friendly throws like a girl"
> LOL!



great video, and we always knew Mr. Friendly wasnt the manliest of men

jack meets kate
kate stiches up jack
they bond

its a french woman
speaking french

sawyer gets sick
kate gets worried
jack gets jealous
kate freaks out
jack consoles her
they kiss
kate freaks out again
jack is confused

sun is pregnant but jin is sterile
whats up with that

locke is going to kill himself but walt appears
whoa!!

(my favourite one)
gotta love des

LMAO, very nicely deliverd, very funny


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 18, 2008)

Sneak peek clip of Episode 9 *Here*


----------



## Incubus (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow, that looks interesting.


----------



## Blink (Apr 19, 2008)

Can't wait!


----------



## YamiHikari (Apr 20, 2008)

AH!  Sneak Peaks are already out.  And now they'll taunt me for 5 days before the new episode.  I can not wait for Thursday!


----------



## Memos (Apr 20, 2008)

that was so awesomely awesome......awesome i say!!

the best part of that was to see Ben, for once, be totally sincere.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 22, 2008)

For those that can't wait here's three sneak peek clips, I'd advise against it though since ones a pretty awesome action clip that won't be as cool the second time around.*Sneak Peeks*


----------



## Blink (Apr 22, 2008)

Awesome Sneak Peeks.


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 22, 2008)

which clip is safe to watch if I don't want to ruin the action moment?


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 22, 2008)

Umm. Don't watch any. Just wait for a couple of days.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 22, 2008)

The second clip is the action one.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 22, 2008)

I'll watch the sneak peaks after it airs to see if I could have taken out some epic of the episode.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 22, 2008)

The second one is definitely pretty epic.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 23, 2008)

Ahh, so next episode will be mostly about Ben...this will truly be very interesting


----------



## darthsauron (Apr 23, 2008)

1... more... day... of... waiting... cannot... wait... much... more...


----------



## YamiHikari (Apr 23, 2008)

Ok waiting the 3 weeks or however long it's been has been worse than waiting the 8 months in between Seasons 3 and 4!  Why is that?!

1 MORE DAY!  AH!!!


----------



## darthsauron (Apr 24, 2008)

Only a few more hours!!!!! YESSSS!!!!


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 24, 2008)

One more hour here.


----------



## Wilham (Apr 24, 2008)

Holy shit. This episode is crazy.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 24, 2008)

Awesome episode. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Second I heard Ben threaten Penelope, I thought of how it would effect Desmond, lol. And I so called Ben using "Cerberus" the smoke monster. Though seriously, Ben's daughter isn't even on par with Penelope. This is so bad for Desmond. Great episode though.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 25, 2008)

Awesome episode, so glad it's back!


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 25, 2008)

shit he's gonna kill 
*Spoiler*: __ 



penelope


----------



## MuNaZ (Apr 25, 2008)

this episode was so fuckin good....

got to love smokey


----------



## Yasha (Apr 25, 2008)

Glad to know it's good. I'm waiting for tvshack to upload it.


----------



## Memos (Apr 25, 2008)

this episode had one of the funniest moments in LOST


*Spoiler*: __ 



the moment when Sawyer was getting shot at, the fodder kept coming out to the same place, sawyer would shout at them to go inside, then they would get shot in the same way in the same place,lol, it happened so many times it was hilarious.




also Ben was more of a badass than ever before


*Spoiler*: __ 



the part where he met Widmore and only talked to him when he could have easily killed him was SO BADASS, but if he does kill Penny, i see Des going into Time-Travel mode and actually changing history and time to save her.....because as badass as Ben is.....Des just takes the badass biscuit and munches it down in one




also here is the preview for next week's episode

Chapter 386


*Spoiler*: __ 



how the hell did keammy survive, (i actually like keammy), and i think Jack is going back into his "i'm-a-pussy-for-Kate" mode again


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 25, 2008)

Two sneak peeks at next episode *Here*


----------



## YamiHikari (Apr 25, 2008)

"So you do speak English."

Ben gets all the best lines...


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Oh no Penelope!  Shes my favorite character who has been in 5 episodes or less!


----------



## darthsauron (Apr 25, 2008)

SMOKE MONSTER!!!! was awesome.  

*Spoiler*: __ 



So was ben when he killed the Arab guys.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 25, 2008)

Ben was action man this week.


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 25, 2008)

Ben this week:


----------



## darthsauron (Apr 25, 2008)

Based on the trailer, I think Jack will next episode's "main character."


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 25, 2008)

Lol! I love how all those minor survivors just went out to die when Sawyer told them to get back inside


----------



## Athrum (Apr 25, 2008)

Lol, yeah looked like those carnival games where you shoot the ducks xD

This in my opinion was the best episode of this season ~~


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 25, 2008)

My favorite too, though Episode 5 was a tearjerker, no homo.

The scene where the people got shot left right and centre around sawyer and the house got blown up was one of the sneek peeks that I said not too watch.


----------



## Memos (Apr 25, 2008)

i think this episode is very closely behing the Constant, the great thing is that now the show is in full flow and on its final "arc" as it were, this is how the next two seasons should be.


----------



## Dave (Apr 25, 2008)

Ben is a motherfucking ninja

the way he took out those two arabs holy shit

this episode is my favorite by far


ben is so bad ass


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 25, 2008)

Ji Yeon was a great episode too, definitely up there with The Constant.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Apr 25, 2008)

Wow, this episode was amazing!  I was surprised to see that Ben could summon the smoke monster.  He definitely showcased his badass credentials in this ep.


----------



## Ceveti (Apr 25, 2008)

I love the part near the beginning of the episode when Ben pulls out that Shotgun...

Ben did it so quickly that Locke, Hurley, and Sawyer all had a delayed WTF moment!


----------



## Aldrick (Apr 25, 2008)

My favourite characters are the time-travelling Scot and Ben.


----------



## Noah (Apr 25, 2008)

lol, Alex. Seriously.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 26, 2008)

Definitely the best episode of season four, action-wise.

Ben's best attribute is his ability to manipulate people. He had always planned for Sayid to become his personal assassin (indicated by the smile he pulled after Sayid insisted to help him fight Widmore's company). I wouldn't be shocked if the man that he had Sayid kill was in fact not the killer of Sayid's wife.

I'm not surprised that Ben can control the black smoke, since he's managed to survive it throughout the years. I want to see more of it and I can't wait until "what it is" and "how it works" is fully revealed.

Although Ben plans to kill Penelope, it won't become a reality. I strongly believe that the Desmond x Penelope storyline is integral to the show.


----------



## Memos (Apr 26, 2008)

Undercovermc said:


> Definitely the best episode of season four, action-wise.
> 
> Ben's best attribute is his ability to manipulate people. He had always planned for Sayid to become his personal assassin (indicated by the smile he pulled after Sayid insisted to help him fight Widmore's company). I wouldn't be shocked if the man that he had Sayid kill was in fact not the killer of Sayid's wife.
> 
> ...



i honestly believe that if Ben were to actually kill Penny, Des would find a way and use his powers to change time and space....true love conquers all.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 26, 2008)

Penny is one of the least people that has to die


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 26, 2008)

Man LOST came back from the hiatus with a bang. Loved this episode.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Apr 26, 2008)

I agree about Ben's ability to manipulate people--it really extraordinary how he always manages to get people to do exactly what he wants them to do, and they never even realize that he's just pulling their strings.

I really wonder what Widmore meant when he said, "That island is mine, and it always has been" during that scene where Ben sneaks into his bedroom.  How can it have always been his when he only recently managed to _find_ the damn thing?


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 26, 2008)

Akatsuki210 said:


> I agree about Ben's ability to manipulate people--it really extraordinary how he always manages to get people to do exactly what he wants them to do, and they never even realize that he's just pulling their strings.
> 
> I really wonder what Widmore meant when he said, "That island is mine, and it always has been" during that scene where Ben sneaks into his bedroom.  *How can it have always been his when he only recently managed to find the damn thing?*


Maybe it was Widmore's before, but he lost it due to placement of signal scramblers/blockers on the island after Ben purged Dharma. At the end of the episode Ben said that Widmore will have to "find the island" just as he'll have to "find Penelope". That means that Widmore must find the island _again_.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 26, 2008)

Akatsuki210 said:


> I agree about Ben's ability to manipulate people--it really extraordinary how he always manages to get people to do exactly what he wants them to do, and they never even realize that he's just pulling their strings.



Except for last night. He couldn't save Alex. Probably the only time he couldn't manipulate someone into doing what he wanted. Although it didn't really seem like the right time to manipulate someone, just because this was one of the few times he didn't start out on top of the situation. BTW anyone else hate Martin?


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm wondering does that part of the conversation with Widmore mean that the Freighter crew never got the chance to report back to Charles, or did he succeed but Ben did some crazy shit and now Charles lost it again and has to once again find it. 

And now Ben's actions make sense, he never let anyone off the island who would succumb to Charles except Michael who was ultimately brought back to the island anyways.


----------



## Aldrick (Apr 26, 2008)

Perhaps the Island's healing ability has something to do with the time aspect of it?

Sayid is an ally of Ben and Desmond is an ally of Sayid and Penelope is Desmond's girlfriend so I'm wondering what will happen.


----------



## maximilyan (Apr 26, 2008)

Aldrick said:


> Perhaps the Island's healing ability has something to do with the time aspect of it?
> 
> Sayid is an ally of Ben and Desmond is an ally of Sayid and Penelope is Desmond's girlfriend so I'm wondering what will happen.



Nah that just wouldnt pan out.. i mean what.. it speeds up there healing but not their aging?


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 27, 2008)

What about Richard then?


----------



## Blink (Apr 27, 2008)

Best LOST episode. Even better than "The Constant".


----------



## Memos (Apr 27, 2008)

some people seem to think that Ben has transported himself off the island, (just like that polar bear that whatsherface found), to Tunisia, if this is true, (thats why he threw up), who shot him?, i think it happened on the isand and that it happened while he was trying to get away, i personally think it happened when he back-stabbed Locke again.


----------



## YamiHikari (Apr 27, 2008)

The Bedouins who rode up to Ben were saying things like "How did you get here leaving no tracks" and "where did he come from?" ect that points to Ben wasn't dropped off, but that he may have teleported there.  

Sayid asking, how did you get off the island and Ben's coy answers are sort of mysterious too.  Too bad Ben didn't ask, How did _you_ get off the island?

Once we see this Orchid Station we'll know for sure...

 I can't wait until next Thursday, even if it appears to be 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Jack 


 Centric.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 27, 2008)

Teleportation seems very likely, my friend and I were discussing this a few weeks ago.

As for the ep, Smokey fucking kicked ass, I wonder why Ben didn't use it before. And to me it seems like Widmore had something to do with the Dharma initiative, I guess they had the Island before they were killed and now he wants it back. 

As for Alex, I felt sorry for her but to be honest I won't miss her, her whining got unbearable by the end. But poor Penny, how much more shit will both Desmond and Penny have to go before they finally get a happy ending


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 28, 2008)

Seriously, Desmond and Penny deserve a happy ending.


----------



## darthsauron (Apr 28, 2008)

Next episode doesn't look so good.  I think we have to wait another week to see where hurley, Ben, and Locke go.


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 28, 2008)

They always interlock the episodes between Locke's group and Jack's group.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 28, 2008)

I wonder what all the Heroes fans think now, before the season started all I heard was how heroes "kicked" Lost's ass. After watching them both I wonder they realise how much fail Heroes has become.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 28, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Nah that just wouldnt pan out.. i mean what.. it speeds up there healing but not their aging?


But what if it slows time down? We wouldn't really know much about the time effects until they go deeper into it. I think the Constant was the beginning of the explination of the time warp, but there's still quite a lot to learn about it.


darthsauron said:


> Next episode doesn't look so good.  I think we have to wait another week to see where hurley, Ben, and Locke go.


Yeah. From the preview it looks like it will be Jack centric. I've never been a huge fan of Jack centric flashback, but who knows, since it's probably going to be a flash forward it might be more interesting.


----------



## darthsauron (Apr 28, 2008)

The flashforwards might be interesting, but the present looks like a set up to make Kate and Juliet work together, which I couldn't care less about.  I must know what SMOKE MONSTER!!! is, and Jack's appendicitis is getting in my way.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah I've never been a big fan of the love "triangle".


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 29, 2008)

Shark Skin said:


> Yeah I've never been a big fan of the love "triangle".



It would be pretty hot if Kate and Juliet got it on though


----------



## Aldrick (Apr 29, 2008)

DIRTY ISLAND JUNGLE SEX

Also, is it just me or does Juliet's chest jiggle a lot?


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 29, 2008)

Its because she doesn't wear a bra to keep her lovelies in place. 

Am I the only one that wanted Claire to get blown up by that rocket?


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 29, 2008)

Nah, you ain't alone there.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 29, 2008)

Grrblt said:


> It would be pretty hot if Kate and Juliet got it on though


All they need is a little jungle feva'



CrimemasterGogo said:


> Am I the only one that wanted Claire to get blown up by that rocket?


I actually thought she was going to die right there. After all Kate has Aaron with her in the future and some people thought she would die at some point.


----------



## deathofevangelion (Apr 29, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Its because she doesn't wear a bra to keep her lovelies in place.
> 
> Am I the only one that wanted Claire to get blown up by that rocket?



not at all. She is one of the most annoying on the island.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 29, 2008)

I think Jin might die in the next episode. Juliet gave him a gun in one of the previews.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 29, 2008)

.Kyoraku said:


> I think Jin might die in the next episode. Juliet gave him a gun in one of the previews.



Thanks for posting a spoiler


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 29, 2008)

This is a very interesting LOST theory: 

This thread

It doesn't have all of the answers, but even the one's closest to the truth won't.


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 29, 2008)

It's an interesting read.


----------



## Noah (Apr 29, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Its because she doesn't wear a bra to keep her lovelies in place.
> 
> Am I the only one that wanted Claire to get blown up by that rocket?



While my friends and I watched it, there was a cry of "OMGNO!" from the girls and much rofling from the guys. Same thing with Alex.

I think we really just want all the women on the island dead.


----------



## darthsauron (Apr 29, 2008)

Noah said:


> While my friends and I watched it, there was a cry of "OMGNO!" from the girls and much rofling from the guys. Same thing with Alex.
> 
> I think we really just want all the women on the island dead.



Even Kate :amazed?


----------



## Noah (Apr 29, 2008)

darthsauron said:


> Even Kate :amazed?



Unfortunately, we know Kate and Sun survive. So I guess they're exempt.

But really, think about it...which female characters are actually useful? Juliet, Danielle and Sun. One of them is (assumed) dead now, and Sun's only useful because she's the *only* person who asks the real questions. I think Juliet would be the only one I don't want to die. She can kick more ass than any of the other women and she jiggles more too. That's really all I ask for when Ben isn't kicking ass.


----------



## SOLID (Apr 30, 2008)

last part of this ep was epic.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 30, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Thanks for posting a spoiler



It's not a spoiler, it was only a preview. I know just as much as you know on that topic.


and why would you guys want Claire to die?


----------



## darthsauron (Apr 30, 2008)

.Kyoraku said:


> It's not a spoiler, it was only a preview. I know just as much as you know on that topic.
> 
> 
> and why would you guys want Claire to die?



Because she's a bitch who is obsessed with her baby and loves Charlie until he makes the slightest make then she hates him.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 30, 2008)

Shouldn't she be obsessed with her babeh?


----------



## xingzup19 (Apr 30, 2008)

She's just plain boring now.


----------



## darthsauron (Apr 30, 2008)

I hope Kate kidnaps her baby and we get to see Claire's face afterwards.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 30, 2008)

She'd probably be dead by then BTW I'm sure we know what that face would look like after Charlie 'kidnapped' Aaron Did he ever take him in that episode where he had the weird dreams? I'm sure he did.


----------



## darthsauron (Apr 30, 2008)

I don't care about Claire as long she dies slowly and painfully.


----------



## Big Boss (May 1, 2008)

Claire is a good character.

@Shark, yeah he did and then Locke beat the shit outta him which is why he and Sawyer ended up conning the whole beach with the Sun kidnapping thing.


----------



## YamiHikari (May 1, 2008)

Claire is a good character.  It's not very mythological, but certainly a good character.

I hope she's still alive on the island... Locke, Jin, and Sawyer are going to need some company.


----------



## Blink (May 1, 2008)

Mabey Sawyer and Claire are also on Jacob's "Good-List", and that's why not one of the bullets hit Sawyer and that's why Claire survived after missile hit her house.


----------



## Ennoea (May 1, 2008)

Because Claire is a borefest, all she does is whine all day. Not to mention she's utterly useless to the Losties and to the plot.


----------



## YamiHikari (May 1, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Because Claire is a borefest, all she does is whine all day. Not to mention she's utterly useless to the Losties and to the plot.



She doesn't even whine that much since she popped out Aaron.  Really not since season one has season one has she had a "Claire moment".

I mean she didn't even shed a tear for Charlie...

Her lack of ability to kick ass on the island, makes her that much more important and human.  I mean if the plane was full of Kates and Sayids and Locks and Sawyers and Jins and Jacks, it would be boring.  You need you're Claires and Roses and Banards (though even he can kick some ass.)  It's all about balance.

I do think the last season or two will be all about ass kicking.  Which means Claire might not be as useful when the show was more about characters and strangers and mystery...


----------



## darthsauron (May 1, 2008)

That's what I hate about her- she didn't shed a tear to Charlie.  After everything he's done for her, she didn't shed one single tear.


----------



## xingzup19 (May 1, 2008)

Hurley showed more emotion.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 1, 2008)

HurleyxCharlie FTW?


----------



## Ennoea (May 1, 2008)

Well Hurley was probably closer to Charlie than that whore. She was too busy blaming Juliet for everything when it was her that saved Claire's ass


----------



## YamiHikari (May 1, 2008)

Lol Claire can't catch a break.  People say she's either crying to much or not at all.

In her defense for the crying not at all, we don't know that.  Maybe they're saving her emotional fall out for a Claire centric episode.  Or maybe she was crying why we were busy watching Locke shove a grenade in his mouth.

It probably got cut out cause of the strike.
Just cause we didn't see her cry doesn't mean she didn't.

Also she's had only known him 90 Days, and he was a heroine addict for half the time...


----------



## Captain Gir (May 1, 2008)

darthsauron said:


> That's what I hate about her- she didn't shed a tear to Charlie.  After everything he's done for her, she didn't shed one single tear.





Shark Skin said:


> HurleyxCharlie FTW?





CrimemasterGogo said:


> Well Hurley was probably closer to Charlie than that whore. She was too busy blaming Juliet for everything when it was her that saved Claire's ass



*CHARLIE!!!!!!!!*


----------



## xingzup19 (May 1, 2008)

*EKO!!!!!*


----------



## darthsauron (May 1, 2008)

Ana Lucia . I'm glad she's dead.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 1, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> *EKO!!!!!*


He was one of my favourite characters. It's a shame that he had to die.


----------



## YamiHikari (May 1, 2008)

Shannon!!!!!!!!........ no?


----------



## xingzup19 (May 1, 2008)

darthsauron said:


> Ana Lucia . I'm glad she's dead.



Me too!


----------



## Shark Skin (May 1, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> *EKO!!!!!*


I feel your pain


YamiHikari said:


> Shannon!!!!!!!!........ no?


She was good eye candy, but not much else


----------



## xingzup19 (May 1, 2008)

Shark Skin said:


> She was good eye candy, but not much else



My thoughts exactly. 

I wonder what the Marshall would be like, if he were still alive.


----------



## darthsauron (May 1, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> I wonder what the Marshall would be like, if he were still alive.



Smoke Monster would kill him .


----------



## Noah (May 1, 2008)

Crappy Jackisode is crappy.

....as always.


----------



## YamiHikari (May 2, 2008)

Yeah mediocre episode.  Clarified some stuff and as always asked a few more questions.


*Spoiler*: __ 





I mean had some good plot like Claire walking off into the jungle with Christian.  Finally separating her from Aaron, so Kate can snatch her up.  I was wondering how that would happen.

And apparently Jack knows he's related to Aaron now.

And Kate's running around doing things for Sawyer.

And Russeau is really dead?!

Miles talks to the dead, however Charlotte's super power seems to be Korean.

Charlie's leaving messages...




However I thought the coolest thing was Jack fixing the Smoke detector.  Smoke detector. Smoke monster.  Please tell me that meant something!


----------



## Sasuke (May 2, 2008)

Episode was "meh" but still pretty good.


Next week can't come soon enough though, just saw the preview...going to be a hell of an episode.


----------



## Memos (May 2, 2008)

weird episode but not necessarily bad, it had some great plot points and brang some from prior seasons, but its the way it was delivered that made it seem like a bad episode.

i just have one thing to say, Jin is a badass, simple as that.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 2, 2008)

Yeah it was an ok episode. Wasn't exactly very excited by most of the flash forward (IMO the Hurley scene really saved the flash forward). Also the present time stuff was meh.



YamiHikari said:


> However I thought the coolest thing was Jack fixing the Smoke detector.  Smoke detector. Smoke monster.  Please tell me that meant something!



I'm going to say that yes, it probably did. It makes me wonder if the smoke monster can wander off the island.


----------



## Wilham (May 2, 2008)

It was an ok episode like most have said. I totally forgot that Jack and Claire are related.


----------



## Blink (May 2, 2008)

Cool episode. Best line of the episode: "Your not even related to him.... BITCH!"
O.k, o.k, I made the last word up, but Kate IMO is the last person that deserves Aaron even Sawyer, I think, is better for Aaron. Remeber the time that Charlie had to watch over Aaron, while Claire took a nap, and he cried, and then Saywer got him and he stopped.. or something like that, totally bad ass.


----------



## darthsauron (May 2, 2008)

Hurley saved the episode from being a disaster. He moved it up to mediocre level.


----------



## Noah (May 2, 2008)

darthsauron said:


> Hurley saved the episode from being a disaster. He moved it up to mediocre level.



Truth.

So let's assume that all the Oceanic 6 adults start going loopy and seeing dead people. Who would Kate, Sayid and Sun see? For Kate I nominate the marshall, the dead doctor-boyfriend, Claire or Juliet (assuming the latter two die at some point).

Sun would probably see baldy english-speaking man or, assuming he's dead, Jin.

Sayid would get....Shannon, I guess.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 2, 2008)

Yeah those are all possibilities. I can't say enough about the Hurley scene, even though it was short it had so much substance.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (May 2, 2008)

The message to Jack about "You're not supposed to raise him" reminded me of something I've been wondering about for a while: _why_ is it that Aaron must be raised specifically by Claire?  

I want to know why Claire just wandered off and left Aaron alone--it doesn't seem like the kind of thing she'd normally do.


----------



## Aldrick (May 2, 2008)

Ben makes everything look worse even other LOST episodes.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 2, 2008)

Akatsuki210 said:


> I want to know why Claire just wandered off and left Aaron alone--it doesn't seem like the kind of thing she'd normally do.


If her father holding Aaron was merely an apparition, then maybe she still thinks she is with him, although he was in fact left behind.


----------



## Memos (May 3, 2008)

i'm just re-watching "flashes before your eyes" and i think that the reason why the numbers were a "curse" for hurley is all due to course correction.

he wasnt meant to win the lottery, to have a mansion, to buy the chicken shop, all that crap, if i remember right, after he decided to abandon his money and give it away, he started being happy and the curse seemed to have been lifted.

i've realised that with the introduction of course correction, so many of the mysteries or questions about people's future's can be realistically theorised about.

i would start but i am too tired,lol


----------



## Blink (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Shark Skin (May 5, 2008)

She got bored of Hawaii?!?!


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (May 5, 2008)

Blink said:


>



All I understood after reading this is that she will be back as a zombie in the next season


----------



## YamiHikari (May 6, 2008)

CyberSwarmKing said:


> All I understood after reading this is that she will be back as a zombie in the next season



Lol Zombie Season for the win!


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (May 6, 2008)

I just wanna know how they're still on the island ? Haven't they build like futuristic technology ? Yet, they can't get off a bloody island ?


----------



## xingzup19 (May 6, 2008)

What future technology?


----------



## Shark Skin (May 6, 2008)

Of course they're still on the island. No one can find it (at least up until this season)


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2008)

Meh Ep, Jack was a joke in the flashforward and Im pissed off that the Smoke didn't finish off those fuckers

The only good thing was the end, Im guessing Jacks dad will take Claire to the cabin. Next ep should be good.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 6, 2008)

Oh yeah, you reminded me that I was going to say something about Smokie not killing those guys. Seems very strange that it didn't kill them.


----------



## xingzup19 (May 6, 2008)

It'll be back for a 2nd round.


----------



## batanga (May 6, 2008)

It was an OK ep, Jack is starting to annoy me though.

Hope the next ep is better.


----------



## YamiHikari (May 6, 2008)

Redux-shika boo said:


> I just wanna know how they're still on the island ? Haven't they build like futuristic technology ? Yet, they can't get off a bloody island ?



They get off the island in two more episodes.  That's right.

And there's still two more seasons left.  If that's not a kick as move, I don't know what is.

And I don't think smoky killed them because they weren't "bad men." Perhaps cause they were just following orders?


----------



## Memos (May 6, 2008)

YamiHikari said:


> They get off the island in two more episodes.  That's right.
> 
> And there's still two more seasons left.  If that's not a kick as move, I don't know what is.
> 
> And I don't think smoky killed them because they weren't "bad men." Perhaps cause they were just following orders?



even Keamy?


----------



## YamiHikari (May 6, 2008)

memos159 said:


> even Keamy?



I'm not sure.  I still think he's a pawn, an evil pawn sure, but a pawn.

At first I thought maybe they were alive cause Ben told Smoky not the kill them, but then I thought nah he'd tell Smokey to especially kill Keamy.

Keamy might have been saved by the plot too... I mean someone has to be the  antagonist the next couple of episodes into the finale.


----------



## Memos (May 7, 2008)

YamiHikari said:


> I'm not sure.  I still think he's a pawn, an evil pawn sure, but a pawn.
> 
> At first I thought maybe they were alive cause Ben told Smoky not the kill them, but then I thought nah he'd tell Smokey to especially kill Keamy.
> 
> Keamy might have been saved by the plot too... I mean someone has to be the  antagonist the next couple of episodes into the finale.



yeah its probably plot, but i was happy Keamy didnt die, i actually like him, he's one of the most badass characters on LOST in a long while.....but i'll still be happy when he dies,lol


----------



## Noah (May 8, 2008)

Episode was....eh. Usually I like Lockesodes more than that. It had a few good moments. Richard just likes to pop up everywhere, doesn't he?

...that is his name, right? The guy who tested Locke, I mean. So many secondary characters with generic names. 

Anyway, the cabin:

*Spoiler*: __ 



At least he's not Jacob. It doesn't explain why he's alive or why Claire is so content with herself now, but I am glad that Christian isn't actually Jacob.

Let the speculation begin as to who the real Jacob is now.


----------



## Big Boss (May 8, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy shit great ep.

1. WTF IS CLAIRE DOING IN THE CABIN, WHY WAS SHE SMIRKING AND SHIT? IS SHE DEAD? IS SHE ALIVE? WHAT ABOUT THE BABY?? THE BABY!!!!
2. WTF IS WITH THE TIME PARADOX WITH THE DOC?
3. WTF IS THIS BUSINESS ABOUT MOVING THE ISLAND??
4. WTF WAS RICHARD DOING IN LOCKE'S PAST??
5. WTF IS JACK SO STUPID FOR? YOUR SUPPOSED TO KILL THEM NOT FOLLOW THEM LOL
6. WTF IS GONNA HAPPEN WHEN LOCKE MEETS MATTHEW THE SECOND TIME AROUND??
7. WTF THE CAPTAIN WAS SUPPOSED TO BE BADASS!!
8. WTF WHERE'S JACOB?
9. WTF BEN SHOULD HAVE HAD MORE OF A REACTION WHEN LOCKE FOUND HORACE'S BODY INSTEAD OF O.O
10. Oh and the scene with Ben & Hurley sharing a Apollo bar was priceless


----------



## Incubus (May 8, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Why does that dude never age? And what is he looking for, the Dalai Lama?


----------



## Big Boss (May 8, 2008)

And what the hell was Locke supposed to pick up.


----------



## Noah (May 8, 2008)

.Kyoraku said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow. I feel like I really missed something here. I'm nowhere near as excited as you by this episode.

I do love how the biggest WTF moment (teh cabin revelationz!) is the one you didn't list. #1 and #6 are the two that I'm most interested in. It seems like Claire might actually become useful for something finally.


----------



## Big Boss (May 8, 2008)

I'm thinking that Locke is a reincarnation of someone who's already deceased. That's why I was wondering why Richard was asking Locke what already belonged to him, possibly in a past life. Maybe he's Jacob and doesn't know it. It's very possible since obviously "time" doesn't mean shit on the island.


----------



## Wu Fei (May 9, 2008)

This is crazy man. The fuckin time paradox pissed me off. Not to mention the reappearance of Richard and all these dead people. I'm back at zero.

The ONLY thing, that would explain the whole living dead and ownership of things you've never seen would be some Bhuddism type shit. Reincarnation. The transfering of spirits.

That still doesn't say ish about the paradox. 

The island moving was an idea i had before...nice to know it actually does move now...but this fuckin paradox screwed me.  The results of actions not yet performed off the island can be seen early. This may be the whole benefit of the island. A person may get healed in the future, so while on the island the future endeavors are felt immediately. Might also explain the flashforwards.

I'm trying to recall instances that would support this statement but i'm blank right now.

Episode was great imo. Full of crazy lil stuff that makes no sense. I'm LOST.


----------



## Sasuke (May 9, 2008)

.Kyoraku said:


> I'm thinking that Locke is a reincarnation of someone who's already deceased. That's why I was wondering why Richard was asking Locke what already belonged to him, possibly in a past life. Maybe he's Jacob and doesn't know it. It's very possible since obviously "time" doesn't mean shit on the island.



That's an interesting theory.

Amazing episode.


----------



## Grrblt (May 9, 2008)

Abaddon. Is he an Others man or a Widmore man? He sent Naomi & Co but he also encourages Locke to go to the island. I don't see what Widmore has to gain from Locke being there.


----------



## YamiHikari (May 9, 2008)

WHAT
A
GREAT
EPISODE!

CLAIRE!!!?!??!?!  WTF!?!?!?!  God that was great.

I don't think Frank, Daniel, Charlotte and Miles (and Naomi) are working for Widmore.  Abaddon seems to be on team Richard/Island/Jacob.  If he hand chose those 5...

Keamy is obviously a Widmore man, but it definately seems like at least Franks not on his side...
Something tells me these next 3 hours of LOST are going to be so fricking good!


----------



## Shark Skin (May 9, 2008)

What if Jacob is the person that Ben saw. And the cabin only allows you to see a person that your somehow connected to? So that Christian is to Locke what Jacob was to Ben. Maybe not, but it's just a thought to throw out there. 

On Abbadon, I kinda feel that he might be a Widemore man, but then again he's moved around more or less like a Richard-type. And his name is just so symbolic, that it just makes me think he's more of a guy who's with the Others rather than with Widemore, so I guess I'm starting to change my mind about him.

*Spoiler*: __ 



LOL Claire looked like she was high. And they're going to move the island?!?! Also I really liked the Locke flashback. It wasn't extremely special, but it was deep. I liked how he pissed off Richard


----------



## Wu Fei (May 9, 2008)

Didn't they already show Jacob? He said he needed help and then started tripping hard. Jacob is prolly the spirit of the island itself and Locke saving the island is him saving Jacob.

And Abbadon is definitely a Richard-type. A Jacob employee i guess. 

And y did Ben look like wtf when Locke found Horaces body?


----------



## batanga (May 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Claire looks like she had everything about the island revealed to her. I think "moving the island" means moving it in time but we'll see.




Next ep will be epic.


----------



## Big Boss (May 9, 2008)

Because Ben respected Horace, and showed respect when he closed his eyes when he was dead. Watch Ben's previous centric episode.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (May 9, 2008)

The Island is actually a mecha and has rocket boosters. It is the only way they can move the island.


----------



## Wu Fei (May 9, 2008)

.Kyoraku said:


> Because Ben respected Horace, and showed respect when he closed his eyes when he was dead. Watch Ben's previous centric episode.



yeah, i've forgotten alot of the older stuff. u know where i could watch episodes?


----------



## Athrum (May 9, 2008)

I really like the episode but i didn't like the "return" of Jack's dad. If he was dead he should've stayed dead, resurrecting characters kinda takes an edge out of the story..


----------



## batanga (May 9, 2008)

X-T said:


> I really like the episode but i didn't like the "return" of Jack's dad. If he was dead he should've stayed dead, resurrecting characters kinda takes an edge out of the story..



Lots of dead people have appeared already before this and it's always been good (charlie, ekos brother etc.)

And I don't think they're technically "resurrected" it's all about the island.


----------



## The World (May 9, 2008)

Man im confused again for the first time in awhile they got me LOST.


----------



## Blink (May 9, 2008)

Mabey Claire died when the missile hit her house, but Jacob somehow managed to bring her back and Miles could somehow feel that (Mabey that's the reason why he was so interested in her and Aaron?)


----------



## darthsauron (May 9, 2008)

Looks like we'll find out why the the Oceanic Six are lying about the crash next episode.


----------



## Grrblt (May 9, 2008)

X-T said:


> I really like the episode but i didn't like the "return" of Jack's dad. If he was dead he should've stayed dead, resurrecting characters kinda takes an edge out of the story..



Jack's dad has been alive on the island since the first few episodes of season 1.


----------



## Memos (May 9, 2008)

i was wondering about the device on Keamy's arm, at first i thought it might be a bomb that would go off if his pulse stopped but then i thoought that it may be a sonic disruptor of sorts to ward off smokie, what do you lot think it is.

also do the oceanic six know whether or not the people on the island are definitely alive or not?


----------



## Shark Skin (May 9, 2008)

Could have something to do with flaming the island or whatever he was talking about.


----------



## Noah (May 9, 2008)

Grrblt said:


> Jack's dad has been alive on the island since the first few episodes of season 1.



I know that was rumored/speculated, but has there been any evidence to support that? I keep away from all the theory boards (aside from this one), so I wouldn't know anything about that.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (May 9, 2008)

I like the idea of the thing on Keamy's arm being a device that protects against the smoke monster somehow.  

@Noah: IIRC, there was an early episode where Jack kept seeing apparitions of his dad.  At the end of the episode, he found his dad's coffin, but it was empty.  Christian's body appears to actually be walking around on the island.  Maybe this has something to do with the thing about time not working properly on the island?  Maybe the way it "resurrects" dead people is by shifting to a time when the person was alive?


----------



## Memos (May 9, 2008)

weird question and a little off-topic but how do you spell Keamy?

am i doing it right?


----------



## batanga (May 9, 2008)

Yea, Keamy.


----------



## Athrum (May 9, 2008)

Yeah i know that charlie, Ekos brother have appeared, but they seem to me nothing more than ramblings on a delirious mind (both Eko and Hurley) now Chrisitan appears to both Claire and Locke, mmmmm...


----------



## Grrblt (May 10, 2008)

Noah said:


> I know that was rumored/speculated, but has there been any evidence to support that? I keep away from all the theory boards (aside from this one), so I wouldn't know anything about that.



Evidence of him walking around in the first episodes? Uh, yeah. Try watching the first episodes.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (May 10, 2008)

Akatsuki210 said:


> I like the idea of the thing on Keamy's arm being a device that protects against the smoke monster somehow.



I thought it was just a bomb that activates when he dies.


----------



## maximilyan (May 10, 2008)

Just watched episode 11.. can someone please explain to me


*Spoiler*: __ 



 how they're going to move the island?


----------



## Wilham (May 10, 2008)

Kagutsuchi said:


> I thought it was just a bomb that activates when he dies.



I think its a bomb. The way they have it wired to Keamy makes it seem the most plausible. 

Max: Who knows. Maybe move it through time somehow.


----------



## Grrblt (May 10, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Just watched episode 11.. can someone please explain to me
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Sure, when you explain to me how there's a smoke monster killing people, or how the cabin moves around and there's an invisible guy living in it, or why Richard doesn't age, or how Charlie can be talking to Hurley even though he's dead, or how... want me to continue?


----------



## Sasuke (May 10, 2008)

^                 lol

Next week is the first part of the finale right?

the finale is like a three parter this time around I think


----------



## Kagutsuchi (May 10, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Just watched episode 11.. can someone please explain to me
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



The island is a mecha, it's gonna fly to the moon.


----------



## Grrblt (May 10, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> ^                 lol
> 
> Next week is the first part of the finale right?
> 
> the finale is like a three parter this time around I think



Yes.


----------



## Sasuke (May 10, 2008)

I've been watching the series from the beginning again. Terry O Quinn is such a great actor.

He and Michael Emerson are in another league to the others on the show.


----------



## batanga (May 10, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> He and Michael Emerson are in another league to the others on the show.


Definately.

For some reason I've always liked the guy who plays Hurley, he just plays the role so... naturally IMO.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 10, 2008)

True, he's great in that role. I'm really not sure I'd be able to see him play another role after LOST unless it's the same type of character of course


----------



## darthsauron (May 10, 2008)

batanga said:


> Definately.
> 
> For some reason I've always liked the guy who plays Hurley, he just plays the role so... naturally IMO.



I'm pretty sure it's Jorge Garcia.


----------



## Blink (May 10, 2008)

I just finished reading an Interview with Elizabeth Mitchell (Juliet) and she said in one of the questions regarding the rest of the cast: "Yes. I love working with Michael, because he comes to set, and he's Ben. It's not like he does some sort of a creepy thing, but the minute the camera starts to roll, the minute we're rehearsing, he's right there. No weird warm-up, no actor's nerves, no neurosis, he just works. It's really gorgeous to watch."

That's pretty Badass! Damn, Michael Emerson is cool.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 10, 2008)

He has to be badass to be such a badass character


----------



## YamiHikari (May 11, 2008)

I'm totally on Team "Richard isn't really old now, he's just been time traveling."  I used to think he was old, but this season has been exploring time so much that at this point time travel makes more sense than a guy who doesn't age.

I'm still torn if Abaddon and Richard are working on the same team or what?  Those two confuse the hell out of me!  (And their eyes are so creepy!)

Season finale!
Bring. It. On.  (I'm ready for the two month headache while I try to unravel the finale!)


----------



## Memos (May 11, 2008)

what i loved most about this episode was thatat any moment it seemed like Keamy could have shot someone,lol

i think he isnt finished killing, i just cant think who he else he may kill.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (May 11, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> I've been watching the series from the beginning again. Terry O Quinn is such a great actor.
> 
> He and Michael Emerson are in another league to the others on the show.



Yeah, they both do a really great job, especially Michael Emerson.  

@YamiHikari: That's an interesting idea.  I wouldn't be entirely surprised if that turned out to be true.


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2008)

NOOO I liked the Captain!!!!! Fucking Keamy, does he think he's He-man or something?

Now thoughts on the Ep:

-It must be time travel (Richard), but just of the mind, maybe you can be two places at once

-Move the Island? What is Locke Moses all of a sudden?

-Why would Widemore want the Island Torched?

-Claire's actually relevant to the plot

-Is Micheal still relevant? And I doubt he'll live past the next few eps.

-And wheres Smokey gone? Kill them all!!!


----------



## YamiHikari (May 11, 2008)

memos159 said:


> what i loved most about this episode was thatat any moment it seemed like Keamy could have shot someone,lol
> 
> i think he isnt finished killing, i just cant think who he else he may kill.



I liked that too!  He pulled his gun like 3 times and each time I thought someone was going down.

Until he finally shot the captain .  I was starting to like the captain too.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 11, 2008)

YamiHikari said:


> I liked that too!  He pulled his gun like 3 times and each time I thought someone was going down.
> 
> Until he finally shot the captain .  I was starting to like the captain too.



Yeah so did I... And I don't like Keamy


----------



## darthsauron (May 11, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> -And wheres Smokey gone? Kill them all!!!



He'll be back . Then Keamy shall see the true power of the black smoke monster .


----------



## Ennoea (May 12, 2008)

I want Smokey to anally rape Keamy


----------



## Memos (May 12, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I want Smokey to anally rape Keamy



smokie doesnt swing that way


----------



## darthsauron (May 12, 2008)

memos159 said:


> smokie doesnt swing that way




He swings the Kate way .


----------



## Memos (May 12, 2008)

darthsauron said:


> He swings the Kate way .



kate AND Juliet......he's that pimp


----------



## darthsauron (May 12, 2008)

memos159 said:


> kate AND Juliet......he's that pimp



Maybe he can bring Shannon back to life and have some fun with her .


----------



## Memos (May 12, 2008)

darthsauron said:


> Maybe he can bring Shannon back to life and have some fun with her .



nah, Smokie only goes for women.


----------



## darthsauron (May 12, 2008)

memos159 said:


> nah, Smokie only goes for women.



Sayid is gay :amazed?


----------



## Memos (May 12, 2008)

darthsauron said:


> Sayid is gay :amazed?



LOL, nah he isnt, Sayid is infact so  that he can do it with men and still stay straight....


----------



## Ennoea (May 13, 2008)

If smokey likes women so much then why was it admant on taking Locke down a hole?


----------



## Shark Skin (May 13, 2008)

Because it was spying on Kate and Juliet while they fought in the rain


----------



## batanga (May 13, 2008)

Inside info from next ep here:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Richard is the smoke monster


----------



## Noah (May 13, 2008)

^ah shit. I really wish my hand hadn't moved to that spoiler button all on its own there.


----------



## Memos (May 13, 2008)

batanga said:


> Inside info from next ep here:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



if that is indeed true then he is more pimp than we could have imagined.

his middle name must be Senju coz he is like a beast from hell with like a billion Jutsu....


----------



## Ennoea (May 13, 2008)

Why did I click? Stupid spoiler

It better not be true


----------



## Koppachino (May 13, 2008)

Well I wouldn't be surprised if that spoiler were true. It just keeps getting weirder and weirder, but it gets more and more entertaining as well. I thought it would lose its touch in S4, luckily I was wrong.


----------



## batanga (May 13, 2008)

I made that spoiler up just now, but it would be cool


----------



## darthsauron (May 13, 2008)

batanga said:


> I made that spoiler up just now, but it would be cool



It would be if I hadn't clicked on the spoiler. I'm glad you made it up .


----------



## Big Boss (May 13, 2008)

I remember when Keamy asked Sayid to know where everyone on that island is and I was like "Sayid, fuck this bitch up, right now!"


----------



## batanga (May 14, 2008)

Heard a nice theory that Abaddon is Walt. Pretty interesting stuff.


----------



## Sasuke (May 14, 2008)

lol theory, that would be something else..


there is like 6 sneak peeks to this weeks episode but I guess we can all wait a day or two to watch it right?


----------



## batanga (May 14, 2008)

I've already seen them all, couldn't wait...

It's gonna be sick, sick I tell ya 


These are the most interesting ones:
in-full light


//EDIT- so guise, what's this about? I've never seen it before:


----------



## darthsauron (May 14, 2008)

batanga said:


> //EDIT- so guise, what's this about? I've never seen it before:


----------



## Noah (May 14, 2008)

Looks like a teaser for either this season or next. But this season doesn't really make sense since that revelation just happened last week. So....I'm guessing season five starts around Christmas?


----------



## Shark Skin (May 14, 2008)

Nah, Missing Pieces was some sort of special that LOST did. I don't know if it was that thing with AmericanExpress, but it's not a spoiler.


----------



## Noah (May 14, 2008)

Seems like that particular clip would be a pretty big spoiler for being pre-season 4.


----------



## darthsauron (May 14, 2008)

Shark Skin said:


> Nah, Missing Pieces was some sort of special that LOST did. I don't know if it was that thing with AmericanExpress, but it's not a spoiler.



Thanks- I was afraid it might be a sneak peek for the next episode.


----------



## Blink (May 15, 2008)

Season 5 will start in January 2009. And the clip with Christian was a part of "LOST-Missing Pieces". There were a totalt of 13, I think, and that was the last one. They all aired before the start of season 4, but they are still available to watch here: 
But the funny thing is that the producers said that none of the Mobisodes would have any impact on the serie at all, so I don't how that one with Christian will turn out.


----------



## YamiHikari (May 15, 2008)

Most of the Mobisodes were pretty unconnected to the mystery of the island.  Jin has a temper.  Michael and Sun had a little romantic thing going.  Jack has a watch. ect.

But that Christian thing was a shocker.  I mean, Vincent seeing Christian?!  That's huge considering Vincent A) is a dog, and B) never saw Christian so couldn't hallucinate him.  He had to be there.  (Or Vincent is the smoke monster.)

I did love how they added that right before woke Jack up in the jungle in the opening scene of the series.  So cool.

I know the producers said it won't impact your viewing if you miss the mobisodes, but they never said it wouldn't enhance your viewing if you watched them.


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2008)

The smoke monster cannot be a person, Rossou said it was like a security system for the Island and from the looks of it she was right.

Btw I hope the producers haven't forgot that they haven't explained the numbers yet?


----------



## Undercovermc (May 15, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> The smoke monster cannot be a person, Rossou said it was like a security system for the Island and from the looks of it she was right.
> 
> *Btw I hope the producers haven't forgot that they haven't explained the numbers yet?*


That's one of the biggest mysteries in the show, so I wouldn't get my hopes for it being revealed before season 6.


----------



## batanga (May 15, 2008)

Valenzetti equation?


----------



## Sasuke (May 15, 2008)

Fuck, they're going to have a full review of the 2 hour finale up over this weekend and with a two week wait I know I'm going to ruin it for myself.


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Fuck, they're going to have a full review of the 2 hour finale up over this weekend and with a two week wait I know I'm going to ruin it for myself.



Anyone that reads that will be an idiot, we all know the fun of Lost is in not knowing what the hell's gonna happen.


----------



## Memos (May 15, 2008)

there's a 2 week wait?....WTF


----------



## YamiHikari (May 15, 2008)

Yeah the finale was supposed to be only one hour.   But when DL and CC wrote it it was 80 pages.  So instead of cutting 30 pages of stuff out they just wrote 20 more pages and asked ABC to give them two hours.  In order to do this, ABC had to bounce them back 2 weeks.

In short: 
Finale Part 1: May 15th
Finale Part 2&3: May 29th


----------



## Shark Skin (May 15, 2008)

Well extra LOST doesn't hurt so I don't mind having to wait 2 weeks.


----------



## Memos (May 15, 2008)

a 2 hour final to the most exciting season so far will be amazing.....no debating that but after the cliffhanger that this episode will obviously have, I CANT ******* WAIT


----------



## Blink (May 15, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Fuck, they're going to have a full review of the 2 hour finale up over this weekend and with a two week wait I know I'm going to ruin it for myself.



Yeah, Lostfan108 is back.


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2008)

Hang in there Sasuke, we'll restrain you if its needed.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 15, 2008)

Pretty good episode. Not great, but I really liked it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



LOL at Hurley's flash forward. "Jesus is not a weapon." Also the numbers are back! Is it just me or was anyone kinda annoyed by the scene where Claire's mom tells Jack about Claire.


----------



## batanga (May 16, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



These two weeks will be torture, I wanna know how Ben teleports to the desert already! Anyway, it was a pretty good ep, not great but good. That Claire thing was unexpected. And what is Richard up to, and who are those guys with Richard. Another episode that gives us more questions than answers


----------



## Sasuke (May 16, 2008)

Great "set-up" for the 2 hour 2 finale, I know it was part of the finale but this leaves alot of time for awesomeness to ensue, can't wait.


----------



## batanga (May 16, 2008)

Faraday's notebook had this cone:


It's a black hole-white hole time cone, where matter is sucked in through the black end and blown out the white side:


----------



## Memos (May 16, 2008)

i thought the episode was pretty great.


----------



## Captain Gir (May 16, 2008)

wow what an end!!

kindof sucks now that i have to wait 2 weeks before the finale which i know will be awesome....


----------



## Shark Skin (May 16, 2008)

batanga said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> These two weeks will be torture, I wanna know how Ben teleports to the desert already! Anyway, it was a pretty good ep, not great but good. That Claire thing was unexpected. And what is Richard up to, and who are those guys with Richard. Another episode that gives us more questions than answers




*Spoiler*: __ 



The people with Richard are probably the real Others. Natives probably. Which makes me wonder, what ever happened to the people that Richard was with. Unless they're also in the group.


----------



## Big Boss (May 16, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The scene with Carole & Jack was actually really great. You have to understand the stress on him, he can't tell her that he knew Claire and that the baby she complimented was actually her grandson. It was a great scene.
And the people with Richard are all the hostiles, there not about to introduce a new group of people.[/SPOILER


----------



## MuNaZ (May 16, 2008)

the episode was more like a setup for the season finale...
Richard


----------



## darthsauron (May 16, 2008)

"You do know those are 15 years old." . And as someone already mentioned, "Jesus Christ is not a weapon Hugo."


----------



## Memos (May 16, 2008)

MuNaZ said:


> the episode was more like a setup for the season finale...
> Richard



how badass was he, he is brilliant.


----------



## batanga (May 16, 2008)

We know nothing about Richard, and he's never done anything super cool. What is it that makes him so badass 

After Ben, he's the most badass.


----------



## Big Boss (May 16, 2008)

MuNaZ said:


> the episode was more like a setup for the season finale...
> Richard


because it was...


----------



## Grrblt (May 17, 2008)

Apart from too many instances of "where is X?" "oh he's heading that way..." "damn!" I thought the episode was pretty great. Others kicked ass and Ben is going to. Numbers haunting Hurley


----------



## Kamina (May 17, 2008)

Last episodes gonna be awesome!


----------



## Memos (May 17, 2008)

also did anyone find it weird that Sun was able to buy a controlling interest in her dad's company with the Oceanic money, how much did they give?, i always thought the company was massive.


----------



## Grrblt (May 17, 2008)

memos159 said:


> also did anyone find it weird that Sun was able to buy a controlling interest in her dad's company with the Oceanic money, how much did they give?, i always thought the company was massive.



Yeah that was a little weird. Must be a fucking rich airline company.


----------



## Memos (May 17, 2008)

when Sun was going up the stairs and the camera was at the top of the stairs looking down at her, was i the only one who thought smokie or an apparition of Jin was going to appear?

that would have been so cool?


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 17, 2008)

The best moment for me of season 4 imo is Hugo and Ben sharing a candy bar. You would _hardly_ expect something like that to happen after everything has happened so far  



memos159 said:


> when Sun was going up the stairs and the camera was at the top of the stairs looking down at her, was i the only one who thought smokie or an apparition of Jin was going to appear?
> 
> that would have been so cool?



I don't think it's confirmed that Jin actually died (could still be on the island). Though there's no reason for him to haunt Sun


----------



## Memos (May 17, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> The best moment for me of season 4 imo is Hugo and Ben sharing a candy bar. You would _hardly_ expect something like that to happen after everything has happened so far
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's confirmed that Jin actually died (could still be on the island). Though there's no reason for him to haunt Sun



i'm pretty sure he isnt dead but he doesnt need to be, just like Walt, but i was thinking it would be a trick her mind was playing on her, it would have made the next scene even better IMO


----------



## batanga (May 18, 2008)

Here's the preview for the finale:

[YOUTUBE]NhVd51GtYaM[/YOUTUBE]

Two weeks


----------



## Shark Skin (May 18, 2008)

Oh yeah I was almost forgetting. Who do you guys think Ben was communicating with?


----------



## Memos (May 18, 2008)

Shark Skin said:


> Oh yeah I was almost forgetting. Who do you guys think Ben was communicating with?



who do you think?.....lol, most probably Richard

that sneak peak looks great, Sawyer and John are so epic


----------



## Shark Skin (May 18, 2008)

Could be, that's who I thought it would be. Although it's hard to imagine that Richard's group and Kemey's group didn't met up. I mean Richard's group is huge and even Kemey has quite a number of people with him. And if they had been up at the Orchard why didn't they just kill Kemey's group before they got there? Guess it's just for the sake of the plot or w/e.


----------



## batanga (May 18, 2008)

Richard works in mysterious ways


----------



## Memos (May 18, 2008)

Shark Skin said:


> Could be, that's who I thought it would be. Although it's hard to imagine that Richard's group and Kemey's group didn't met up. I mean Richard's group is huge and even Kemey has quite a number of people with him. And if they had been up at the Orchard why didn't they just kill Kemey's group before they got there? Guess it's just for the sake of the plot or w/e.



there was a lot of possibilities but to be honest there isnt anyone else i can imagine that Ben could be communicating with.



batanga said:


> Richard works in mysterious ways



yes, Richard is God


----------



## Big Boss (May 18, 2008)

LOL, Locke is such a badass, "Just see what i'm about to do" rubbing it in Jack's face.


----------



## Ennoea (May 18, 2008)

> Although it's hard to imagine that Richard's group and Kemey's group didn't met up. I mean Richard's group is huge and even Kemey has quite a number of people with him.



You must have forgotten S2, the natives can move without anyone knowing, even the children were able to move silently and disappear without a trace.

Anyway the ep was pretty good, set up ep but whatever. Can't believe we have to wait two weeks

I wonder what will happen on the Freighter? We know only Sun gets off so whats gonna happen to the rest of them? And wtf I thought Jack knew about Claire? This means there will probably be no more from Jacob and his Cabin this season

Bring on the Finale, I expect some epic twists.


----------



## darthsauron (May 18, 2008)

I think the finale will focus on Sawyer and Jin because they are going to die in this episode .


----------



## Ennoea (May 18, 2008)

No they won't, I know Sawyer won't die, hopefully Jack does tho


----------



## darthsauron (May 18, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> No they won't, I know Sawyer won't die, hopefully Jack does tho



Unfortunately we already know he's going to survive.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 18, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> You must have forgotten S2, the natives can move without anyone knowing, even the children were able to move silently and disappear without a trace.



I haven't actually. It's just that to me it would seem a lot harder to travel like that in such a large group as they are in right now.


----------



## Ennoea (May 19, 2008)

Im pretty sure the Others can conceal themselves from Keamy and his idiotic bunch of merceneries.


----------



## Sasuke (May 19, 2008)

Well, I read a synopsis of the finale, it wasn't that in depth but it covered the major points.

It seems pretty good, I suppose. Assuming it's real of course.


----------



## Ennoea (May 19, 2008)

I thought the finale was kept under secret, just like last years?


----------



## Sasuke (May 19, 2008)

Last years finale was kept under secret? it was revealed 2 weeks or so before it aired, and the writers got majorly pissed.

The same guy who revealed last years finale in advance did so this time around too.

I'm hoping what he's saying is fake though, and it could be the case.

Dissapointed at my lack of self restraint though.


----------



## Blink (May 19, 2008)

^
Nope, unfortunately "Lostfan108" is always right. Last year he revealed the season 3 final, 2 or 3 weeks before it even aired, and I just finished reading his synopsis for Part 1 of the final, and he was, once again, right, so that means that what you have just been reading Sasuke is what Part 2 and 3 is about.


----------



## Captain Gir (May 19, 2008)

does anybody have a link to the synopisys of the finale???


----------



## darthsauron (May 19, 2008)

Captain Gir said:


> does anybody have a link to the synopisys of the finale???



Don't ruin it for yourself! Your faith in the island must be strong .


----------



## batanga (May 19, 2008)

I accidentally saw some spoilers when browsing 4chan 

Lets just say I was right


----------



## Shark Skin (May 19, 2008)

I wouldn't mind seeing spoilers. I never really do mind spoilers actually, for me the fun is in seeing the actual show, but reading about it doesn't ruin it for me.


----------



## darthsauron (May 19, 2008)

Shark Skin said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing spoilers. I never really do mind spoilers actually, for me the fun is in seeing the actual show, but reading about it doesn't ruin it for me.



After reading spoilers for season three's finale, I refuse to open any spoilers regarding Lost ever again (and 24 ).


----------



## Grrblt (May 20, 2008)

darthsauron said:


> After reading spoilers for season three's finale, I refuse to open any spoilers regarding Lost ever again (and 24 ).



Lol when it comes to 24, last season's episodes are spoilers for this season. Same thing happens every season, just with different bad guy actors.


----------



## Ennoea (May 20, 2008)

Blink said:


> ^
> Nope, unfortunately "Lostfan108" is always right. Last year he revealed the season 3 final, 2 or 3 weeks before it even aired, and I just finished reading his synopsis for Part 1 of the final, and he was, once again, right, so that means that what you have just been reading Sasuke is what Part 2 and 3 is about.



Did he reveal the Jack and Kate flashforward too?


----------



## Captain Gir (May 20, 2008)

so yeah, i read the synopsis.....pretty lame


and i soooo guessed who was in the coffin too


----------



## Grrblt (May 20, 2008)

^ at least fucking spoiler tag your spoiler talk.


----------



## Blink (May 20, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Did he reveal the Jack and Kate flashforward too?



Yep, and nobody believed him, but as we all know, it turned out he was right.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 20, 2008)

And as someone asked before, does anyone have the link? If you do just PM it to me.


----------



## Sasuke (May 20, 2008)

I'll PM it to you shortly.

I don't think people that have read it should even post about it here in spoiler tags, just keep it yourself.

EDIT: I take that back, the spoilers were posted in a video clip and ABC have had the video taken down a number of times.

Now the person who kept uploading it stopped doing so.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 20, 2008)

Yeah I won't talk about it. Wouldn't really be fair to everyone else, which is why I'm asking for the link in a PM rather than here.


----------



## YamiHikari (May 20, 2008)

Agreed.  I don't even want to know what you think of it if you read the spoilers.

Actually it doesn't matter if you say what you think of it.
When things are spoiled for people it tends to take the magic out of it.  Like when I read about Anna Lucia and Libby, when I heard it I was like...eh that's lame.  But everyone who watched it without being spoiled was shocked.  That's while I never read spoilers again.

I think it works better.  No matter how big the surprise, it won't be good if you don't watch it.  If you don't have the music, the scene, the intensity.  So even if you say the twist is lame, I won't believe you, and I bet I'll enjoy it 9 days from now.


----------



## Noah (May 20, 2008)

YamiHikari said:


> Agreed.  I don't even want to know what you think of it if you read the spoilers.
> 
> Actually it doesn't matter if you say what you think of it.
> When things are spoiled for people it tends to take the magic out of it.  Like when I read about Anna Lucia and Libby, when I heard it I was like...eh that's lame.  But everyone who watched it without being spoiled was shocked.  That's while I never read spoilers again.
> ...



Yeah, I had that semi-spoiled for me too. I'm sure if I hadn't heard anything, I would've been completely shocked. Unfortunately, I had just started to watch the week that episode aired and Michael's actor(not even going to try to spell the last name) was on Conan a week or two later to promote the finale. My stupid ass actually watched the interview and Conan asked a question like "So is your family mad at you for killing those two women, even though it's just a role you play?"

I immediately turned it off, but I had heard enough and it sat in my head for a while. At that point, I had already seen the Bernard/Rose episode and I just kinda figured that Anna Lucia(semi-important character, but not really) and Libby (throwaway character) were the two. I was right, and the shock of the scene was completely ruined for me. Even the thought that I had figured it out didn't help.

So I'm keeping as far the fuck away from spoilers as possible. I was *pissed* that I read the "Richard is the smoke monster" post last week until he said he was just making it up. So no more spoilers for me. Keep it(or any discussion or allusions to them) out of this thread.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 20, 2008)

YamiHikari said:


> I think it works better.  No matter how big the surprise, it won't be good if you don't watch it.  If you don't have the music, the scene, the intensity.  So even if you say the twist is lame, I won't believe you, and I bet I'll enjoy it 9 days from now.



Well that's exactly why I don't mind being spoiled. The fun is in watching how it actually happens rather than just knowing what happens. So while I might see/read the spoilers for the finale, I'm still going to be looking forward to watching it.


----------



## Sasuke (May 20, 2008)

I completely agree with you guys. 

I've read the spoilers, wish I had more self-restraint.

I'm dissapointed in them but I would of been whatever the case, LOST is the whole package..you need to see the scenes, the music and so forth to really be amazed.

People that don't read spoilers will enjoy it 100 times more than those of us that have.


----------



## YamiHikari (May 20, 2008)

Shark Skin said:


> Well that's exactly why I don't mind being spoiled. The fun is in watching how it actually happens rather than just knowing what happens. So while I might see/read the spoilers for the finale, I'm still going to be looking forward to watching it.



That's awesome that you can do that.  As soon as I read a spoiler, my mind imagines it happening.  Then 2 things happen.  1) While I watch the episode the whole time I go it's gonna happen...now! no... now! no... now!  and 2) When it does happen, it doesn't match how I expected it to happen and I get disappointed.  (Or sometimes pleasantly surprised.)

I think that's why I can't read a book then watch the movie, but I can watch the movie then read the book.  Its like I have a pretty rigid imagination, where as you seem to have a more fluid imagination.

In short: Spoilers for some enhance the show while it detracts for others like myself.

I really do appreciate everyone on this forum not ruining the experience for others!  I know spoilers are out there, so if you like to read them, thanks so much for keeping them to yourselves or properly hidden.


----------



## Ennoea (May 21, 2008)

I've never read one spoiler for Lost, I was so pissed off when a friend claimed that Sawyer was gonna die and half expected it only to see Shannon get shot down. 

As for Season finale being "lame", if I had read S2 finale I bet I would have thought that was lame too but in my opinion its still the best from all the three seasons. If I had for instance read Constant spoilers I would have thought that was lame too but we all know how great that Ep was. It depends on how the show does it, I personally expect epicness from the finale, its the only show that delivers.


----------



## Blink (May 21, 2008)

I only read small spoilers, just so I know one or two things to expect in the episode, but I never read the big once. For example in "The Constant" I knew that Sayid and Desmond would be on the frighter, but I didn't knew what an amazing episode it would turn out to be.


----------



## YamiHikari (May 21, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I've never read one spoiler for Lost, I was so pissed off when a friend claimed that Sawyer was gonna die and half expected it only to see Shannon get shot down.
> 
> As for Season finale being "lame", if I had read S2 finale I bet I would have thought that was lame too but in my opinion its still the best from all the three seasons. If I had for instance read Constant spoilers I would have thought that was lame too but we all know how great that Ep was. It depends on how the show does it, I personally expect epicness from the finale, its the only show that delivers.



Definately.

Imagine if for season 1 (which was genius) you read "They open the hatch and look down." Instead of watching that shot pan down at the end...... brilliant cliff hanger!

Or what if you read "Hatch explodes in a purple flash.  Penelope talks to guys in the arctic.(?)) Instead of being all tied up in the finale.

Those would have sounded VERY lame too.


----------



## Captain Gir (May 21, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> I completely agree with you guys.
> 
> I've read the spoilers, wish I had more self-restraint.
> 
> ...



even then so for me it doesnt have an impact...like i would read spoilers, i may be expecting something, but the way its shown or handled in the film version just blows me away...like with the first season of Heroes, i read every spoiler for season 1, but and the end of each episode or during, i still ended up going "HOLY SHIT!!!!!"


----------



## Big Boss (May 21, 2008)

What sucks is that I started Lost after Season 4's recap episode, then I noticed the episodes I did watch we're shown less entertaining in the recaps so I wanted to restart. I knew about Boone, Shannon, Ana Lucia, Libby and Charlie all dying before I started the 1st season but that still didn't stop me from getting intrigued.


----------



## YamiHikari (May 21, 2008)

.Kyoraku said:


> What sucks is that I started Lost after Season 4's recap episode, then I noticed the episodes I did watch we're shown less entertaining in the recaps so I wanted to restart. I knew about Boone, Shannon, Ana Lucia, Libby and Charlie all dying before I started the 1st season but that still didn't stop me from getting intrigued.



Thats just proof that LOST is quality .


----------



## Noah (May 21, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I've never read one spoiler for Lost, I was so pissed off when a friend claimed that Sawyer was gonna die and half expected it only to see Shannon get shot down.
> 
> As for Season finale being "lame", if I had read S2 finale I bet I would have thought that was lame too but in my opinion its still the best from all the three seasons. *If I had for instance read Constant spoilers I would have thought that was lame too but we all know how great that Ep was. *It depends on how the show does it, I personally expect epicness from the finale, its the only show that delivers.



That's exactly my thought. I'm 100% certain that The Constant must look incredibly stupid on paper. In fact, of all the episodes, I'm thinking that it's probably the worst one to read on paper. It would probably read like a confusing flashback and I would have lost complete interest in the episode before I even saw it. Since I didn't read any sort of spoiler for it, it ended up being one of my three favorite episodes of the series so far.


----------



## Big Boss (May 21, 2008)

I think Ji Yeon was one of the greatest episodes this season. I like that one a lot, it was the one I spazed the most on.


----------



## darthsauron (May 21, 2008)

My favorite Lost episode of all time was the second Lockisode- the one where he has those visions, finds the plane, his dad in the flashback, and the ending was ****ing awesome.


----------



## batanga (May 21, 2008)

409 was the best lost episode


----------



## darthsauron (May 21, 2008)

batanga said:


> 409 was the best lost episode



of season 4.


----------



## Blink (May 21, 2008)

THIS! [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=aNyGAXV3N_I[/YOUTUBE]
That episode/ending made me LOVE Lost! the first 3 episodes were "o.k" but  when I saw the last 2 minutes of that episode, I thought it was one of the most powerfull and greatest moments on TV, IMO. "Don't tell me what I can't do!".


----------



## darthsauron (May 21, 2008)

Blink said:


> THIS! [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=aNyGAXV3N_I[/YOUTUBE]
> That episode/ending made me LOVE Lost! the first 3 episodes were "o.k" but  when I saw the last 2 minutes of that episode, I thought it was one of the most powerfull and greatest moments on TV, IMO. "Don't tell me what I can't do!".



Lockisodes are the greatest episodes on Lost.


----------



## YamiHikari (May 22, 2008)

Noah said:


> That's exactly my thought. I'm 100% certain that The Constant must look incredibly stupid on paper. In fact, of all the episodes, I'm thinking that it's probably the worst one to read on paper. It would probably read like a confusing flashback and I would have lost complete interest in the episode before I even saw it. Since I didn't read any sort of spoiler for it, it ended up being one of my three favorite episodes of the series so far.



Actually any episode would read poorly.

I think this is why there are so many people who think LOST is a bad show.  If you read a synopsis or summary to get caught up, it's STUPID!  I, quite possibly one of the biggest fans ever, can admit that if you wright out everything that's happened on LOST so far, it will look like the worst idea for a show ever.

But when it comes to life...... Oh god when it comes to life it's magic.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (May 22, 2008)

I think I'd have a hard time picking a single favorite Lost episode, but I agree that the Lockisodes are generally very good.


----------



## batanga (May 22, 2008)




----------



## Ennoea (May 22, 2008)

The greatest Locke scene in the whole of the show (my second favourite scene ever), accompanied by the greatest score ever on tv:

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=4j8SJQ6kr9E[/YOUTUBE]

WHY DID YOU DO THIS TO ME!!!!


----------



## darthsauron (May 22, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> The greatest Locke scene in the whole of the show (my second favourite scene ever), accompanied by the greatest score ever on tv:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=4j8SJQ6kr9E[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> WHY DID YOU DO THIS TO ME!!!!



That was my favorite Lost scene ever. So what was your number one favorite scene?


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 22, 2008)

Damn, for a second I thought the LOST finale was today. Oh, well..it'll be 2 hours of awesome-ness anyways


----------



## Blink (May 23, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> The greatest Locke scene in the whole of the show (my second favourite scene ever), accompanied by the greatest score ever on tv:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=4j8SJQ6kr9E[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> WHY DID YOU DO THIS TO ME!!!!



OMG! wow.


----------



## Blink (May 25, 2008)

Nice clip.


----------



## Sasuke (May 25, 2008)

Damn, Crime. That Locke scene was sensational.

Favourite character, amazing actor.


----------



## darthsauron (May 25, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Damn, Crime. That Locke scene was sensational.
> 
> Favourite character, amazing actor.



My favorite character too .


----------



## xingzup19 (May 25, 2008)

Mine was Eko.


----------



## darthsauron (May 25, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> Mine was Eko.



So whose your favorite live character ?


----------



## Shark Skin (May 25, 2008)

My fav is Desmond. Drunk Desmond FTW


----------



## xingzup19 (May 25, 2008)

@DarthSauron
Probably Sawyer.


----------



## Ennoea (May 25, 2008)

I think Desmond climbed to my no 1 spot aswell, followed by Ben, Locke or Sayeed.

Anyway I was watching Constant and saw that the Frieghters name was Kahana, so wiki to the rescue and I found something fairly interesting:


----------



## darthsauron (May 25, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> I think Desmond climbed to my no 1 spot aswell, followed by Ben, Locke or Sayeed.
> 
> Anyway I was watching Constant and saw that the Frieghters name was Kahana, so wiki to the rescue and I found something fairly interesting:



Jacob is a common Jewish name, so I think its just a coincidence.


----------



## olaf (May 26, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> Oh, well..it'll be 2 hours of awesome-ness anyways


sadly for you those 2 hours of Lost will include 30 min od comercials


----------



## Ennoea (May 26, 2008)

> so I think its just a coincidence



Or is it

I didn't find the article very interesting anyway


----------



## batanga (May 26, 2008)

I doubt Jacob's name has any specific meaning other than being from christian folklore, like lots of stuff in Lost.


----------



## darthsauron (May 27, 2008)

2... more... days... (if you didn't read spoilers)


----------



## Shark Skin (May 27, 2008)

I've ended up not looking for the spoilers, although I did see some general stuff that are spoilers, just nothing very detailed. I might as well go spoil-less for the rest of the time leading up to the finale. Should be good


----------



## Ennoea (May 28, 2008)

Its like one day left now, my knees are shaking


----------



## batanga (May 28, 2008)

Shit, I'm moving and I'll be out of internet for at least 3 days, maybe even more. I can't see this, I can't see the new Battlestar Galactica... talk about bad timing.


----------



## xingzup19 (May 28, 2008)

Damn, man! Poor you. I'll be moving in a month as well, so I'll know what hassle it is.


----------



## darthsauron (May 28, 2008)

batanga said:


> Shit, I'm moving and I'll be out of internet for at least 3 days, maybe even more. I can't see this, I can't see the new Battlestar Galactica... talk about bad timing.



You can watch it at ABC.com


----------



## batanga (May 28, 2008)

darthsauron said:


> You can watch it at ABC.com


Kinda hard without internet, don't you think?


----------



## darthsauron (May 28, 2008)

batanga said:


> Kinda hard without internet, don't you think?



No, afterwards. You said you were going to miss the episode because you were moving, so you should be able to watch it after your done with your moving.


----------



## Big Boss (May 28, 2008)

batanga said:


> I doubt Jacob's name has any specific meaning other than being from christian folklore, like lots of stuff in Lost.


Jacob is just JJ. Abrams' middle name.


----------



## YamiHikari (May 29, 2008)

TODAY!!!!!


----------



## Irishwonder (May 29, 2008)

TONIGHT!!!!


----------



## xingzup19 (May 29, 2008)

TOMORROW! 






For me, that is.


----------



## Sasuke (May 29, 2008)

Yeah, I can't wait. I can either watch it on TV sunday or download it in like 16 hours.

I need my fix X3

Then it's over until like FEB 2009, right?


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 29, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Then it's over until like FEB 2009, right?



You can always rewatch the previous seasons


----------



## xingzup19 (May 29, 2008)

A little backtracking never hurt anyone.


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2008)

Have to wait till Friday to watch it but can't wait, should be good.


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Season 4 finale_ 



Lol, so they're just going to freeze the bomb w/ liquid nitrogen that they found on the boat  I love how Jin learned his next word: boom 

And of course, there were some nice action with Widmore's mercs and Richard's group.


----------



## Sylar (May 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



NOOOO MICHAEL!!!!


----------



## Shark Skin (May 29, 2008)

Sylar said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOO MICHAEL!!!!




*Spoiler*: __ 



LOL "You can go now Michael." Freaking awesome episode. Wonder what that thing that Ben whoops ass with is. It's like a little stick, but WTF is it?


----------



## Noah (May 30, 2008)

Teh finale
*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow. As awesome as the episode was, absolutely nothing about it surprised me. Before we started the episode, my friends and I predicted who would die. My answers were Jin and Michael. No one else thought Jin would die, so I won with that. And, as much as I liked Jin, I was glad to see that Vincent is still the angel of death. That is...until Jin winds up meeting Faraday in the middle of the ocean next season.

Keamy makes me think the actor is Christopher Walken's bastard child.

Walt is too goddamn old, and I wonder of the time travel thing is supposed to explain the actor hitting puberty and why Richard never ages.

lol @ Keamy taunting Ben about Alex.

I really hate how women care more about shipping than the story. I was glad to see Desmond find Penny(too bad that's probably the last I'll see of him ), but goddammit if that collective "AWWW!" and 10 minutes of mindless yapping didn't annoy the piss out of me.

The coffin thing pissed me off. At the end of last season, my initial thought was that Ben was in the coffin, followed almost immediately by the idea that it was Locke. Until I got season 3 on DVD and rewatched it over the winter, I was certain it was Locke. When I watched it again, the coffin seemed a little small, so I went with the Walt theory. I stuck with that right up until the reveal and got laughed at by everyone. It's just like a damn test, I should've stuck with my instinctual answers. Also, that seemed pretty weak for the final cliffhanger this season.

Still....season five can't come quick enough.


----------



## Sylar (May 30, 2008)

Noah said:


> Teh finale
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



About Walt: Remember its three years after they get off the island when he goes to Hurley so he's supposed to be 13 in that scene.

As for the coffin, I knew it was Locke the second it showed up in the finale. I knew it. You ever just know something? That was me.

BTW LOL at all of the redshirts deaths in New Otherton and on the freightor just being ignored. At least in Season 1 and 2 they at least tried to care when a redshirt died off. Now they're just like whatever.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 30, 2008)

Sylar said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



New Otherton? Did any of the real Others die? And well as for the freighter people... well Ben says he didn't care, so I'm going to do the same BTW about Jin, I knew from this day it was only a matter of when


----------



## Big Boss (May 30, 2008)

Noah said:


> Teh finale
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



About not seeing Desmond again, that's unlikely because Ben plans on killing Penny and Sayid is going to have to do the deed and he is of course going to have a confrontation with Desmond. Also, Locke being in the coffin pissed me off so goddamn much. The whole time is like "Yes! He's going back to the funeral home!" Then I was thinking "Oh SHT it better not be Locke, Not Locke, Please No, Don't be Locke" Then I realized who else would it be. Then they showed his face and I died a little inside.


----------



## Sylar (May 30, 2008)

Shark Skin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> New Otherton?



Well that's what Sawyer called it.


----------



## Big Boss (May 30, 2008)

That's also what the producers call it.


----------



## YamiHikari (May 30, 2008)

That was everything I wanted and more.

*Spoiler*: __ 




- Lol Frozen Donkey Wheel Delivered!  Who knew it would be a Frozen wheel?!
- How awesome was that opening scene as a continuation of season 3's finale?
- And Locke!  After last season he was my first guess.  Then this whole season I figured nope, he has to stay on the island.  Then bam!  (Great camera work around the coffin!)
- Sun should have shot Mr. Widmore right then.  THAT would have been a twist.
- Michael Emerson (Ben) is the best actor EVER!
- On the flip side, Matthew Fox can't play drunk.
- Good thing that Penny-Desmond kiss delivered cause that Sawyer/Kate was a little weak.  (And agreed to anyone who had to watch with people who swooned over it for the rest of the episode... that was obnoxious.)
- ZOMG Zombie Claire!
- Jin's gonna get picked up by Daniel.  (And a boat of 6 redshirts? Maybe not...)
- Way to bring Michael back then decide, nah, didn't really want him anyways.
- HOW THE EFF DID LOCKE GET OFF THE ISLAND?!
- Sayid Vs Keamy - Badassness defined.
- Charlotte was born on the island?!  Jigga wah!!?
- Maybe the island will make a baby trade.  Ji-yeon for Aaron.
- Boom.
- Ben + Locke = hilarious.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 30, 2008)

Sylar said:


> Well that's what Sawyer called it.



Oh right that place.


----------



## Sasuke (May 30, 2008)

Great finale. Shame I spoiled it for myself a couple weeks ago.

Locke 


*watches finale again*


----------



## Sesqoo (May 30, 2008)

Epic finale. 

PS: What's with all those philosophers? first Locke, Rousseau and Home and now Bentham.


----------



## Athrum (May 30, 2008)

Loved it, every minute of it


*Spoiler*: __ 



 RIP Jin, i hope he isn't really dead. Also the moment where they get on the chopper is so full of emotion, but it kinda spoils it for us who knew they wouldnt find happiness out of the island. Desmond and Penny moment was tear-jerking business. Also i like that Locke was the one in the coffin 



By the way, what was the name of the girl that gave Ben the wood doll?


----------



## Shark Skin (May 30, 2008)

Her name was Annie.


----------



## crazymtf (May 30, 2008)

I thought this was a weak season. I hated 2. Loved 1 and 3. This was OK but nothing special.


----------



## Blink (May 30, 2008)

Omg! What an episode! 

Did you know that they had to film the last scene 3 times, so nobody would found out, who would be in the coffin? (But sadly nothing can fool Lostfan108) The other two were Sawyer and Desmond. 

Damn, but why Locke?


----------



## Sasuke (May 30, 2008)

Yeah I saw the alternate endings, definitely best with Locke.


----------



## Sylar (May 30, 2008)

Ben Linus > All.


----------



## MuNaZ (May 30, 2008)

i think in the back of my head i refused that was locke... so i didn't consider him... (this season)... last season was the first name on my head 
RIP Jin (but is he really dead )
ahhhh the Desmond & penny moment.... oh Sayd wut you gonna do when ben tells you to go against them....
Sayid and keamy fight 

"You can go now Michael" = WIN 

about walt... well not every child turns out to be Frankie Muniz from (Malcolm in the middle)

so there seems to be a delay between the moment Ben does the thingy to move the island and the moment he wakes up on the desert.... i would say a month at least... or am i see it wrong?


----------



## Blink (May 30, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Yeah I saw the alternate endings, definitely best with Locke.



Yeah. Luckily there may be 3 years before he is even dead in the FF.



crazymtf said:


> I thought this was a weak season. I hated 2. Loved 1 and 3. This was OK but nothing special.



I disagree. Season 1 + 4 were the best seasons, IMHO.


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 30, 2008)

Lol, out of all that god-awful shit that happened, the only good thing that happened was Desmond reuniting with Penny. Yay 

Still shocked that Locke was the one in the coffin. But if he's dead, what's the point of bringing him back?


----------



## Memos (May 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i think John is gonna come back to life, this season finale really set him up as a Jesus figure.

John is too important not to be there at the end, he is part of the three most important characters to the show, Jack, Ben and Locke.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 30, 2008)

Blink said:


> I disagree. Season 1 + 4 were the best seasons, IMHO.


Same here.


The Medicine Seller said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I agree and I wouldn't be surprised if he does get revived after all the miracle talk and stuff.


----------



## konohakartel (May 30, 2008)

odds are itll happen on the island....and about Walt....is that the same actor or they using his older brothers??? honestly its only been wat 3 years? that kid is goin thru some major changes real qwik.....


----------



## Memos (May 30, 2008)

konohakartel said:


> odds are itll happen on the island....and about Walt....is that the same actor or they using his older brothers??? honestly its only been wat 3 years? that kid is goin thru some major changes real qwik.....



puberty will do that to a guy.

also i think his acting has gotten a lot better.


----------



## Captain Gir (May 30, 2008)

konohakartel said:


> odds are itll happen on the island....and about Walt....is that the same actor or they using his older brothers??? honestly its only been wat 3 years? that kid is goin thru some major changes real qwik.....



seriously.....thats what people call...._growing up_

and having him in the flashforward (soon to be present) was probably the best thing that they could do for his character....i thought it was already odd for him to reappear last finale before john with him older and voice changed and stuff....it was just a little off, but this time, it worked beautifully!!


----------



## konohakartel (May 30, 2008)

i jus read on wiki that they did some heavy cgi on him. The producers knew it would be tff since he would age faster than they would film. theyre tryin to make him look as young as possible. That kid hit puberty hard and fast. Id say he grew a good foot already. Well its the same kid but ow they gonna cgi him and age reverse and all that stuff until LOST time and real time coincide...


----------



## Incubus (May 30, 2008)

I was left speachless several times. I was quite simply shocked and amazed at the events of the show. It was just pure greatness.


----------



## obito's mask (May 30, 2008)

great episode, the way that the oceanic "6" got together on the island and got off the island was written very well.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (May 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I like how the island just went poof and disappeared

I miss Jin


----------



## Blink (May 31, 2008)

The only thing I'm disappointed in, is why Michael had to come back just so he could be killed again. I just don't get it. If it only was because he had to freeze the bomb, that's just lame. Oh Btw, Here's an interview with Harold and he's really pissed.


----------



## Grrblt (May 31, 2008)

I'm feeling a little let down by season 4. While there were spectacular standalone episodes, what really happened when looking at the season as a whole?

Some scientists came, we don't know why.
Island teleported but that didn't really matter since the boat exploded anyway.
6 people got off the island but they're going to go back.
Locke is the new Ben.

Is it just me or were there no new huge mysteries, no explanations for old mysteries and no major wtf events?


----------



## Sasuke (May 31, 2008)

Anyone have any of the LOST soundtracks?


----------



## Captain Pimp (May 31, 2008)

Was I the only one that had goosebumps when Hurley was playing chess with Eko? It was good to hear of him again, but a bit creepy 



Grrblt said:


> Is it just me or were there no new huge mysteries, no explanations for old mysteries and no major wtf events?



I guess you wouldn't consider _how_ the island just moved as a major wtf event? 



Sasuke said:


> Anyone have any of the LOST soundtracks?



None that I know of


----------



## Noah (May 31, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> I guess you wouldn't consider _how_ the island just moved as a major wtf event?



That's just it. The two major wtf events (Island moving, Locke in casket) should have felt like HUGE shocks and revelations. But they just...didn't. Even though we really have no idea exactly how the island moved, it just doesn't feel like its a huge mystery for some reason. And the casket...if I hadn't started convincing myself the casket looked a little smaller than a normal person, I wouldn't have started thinking it was Walt and I would have went with Locke as my answer, but he just seemed too obvious.

The alternate bodies would've been cool but, based on Kate and Jack's conversation, neither would have made any sense. I managed to convince a co-worker that it was actually Jack in the casket. He was kinda pissed when he finally got to see the episode last night and didn't see Jack in there.


----------



## Memos (May 31, 2008)

Blink said:


> The only thing I'm disappointed in, is why Michael had to come back just so he could be killed again. I just don't get it. If it only was because he had to freeze the bomb, that's just lame. Oh Btw, Here's an interview with Harold and he's really pissed.




*Spoiler*: __ 



i dont think Micheal, is dead, if he is then there would be no point of smokie/christian appearing in front of him and probably transporting them all back to the island.


----------



## Grrblt (May 31, 2008)

Captain Pimp said:


> I guess you wouldn't consider _how_ the island just moved as a major wtf event?



Not really. That was expected ever since Locke came out and said they should move it. Compare it to the opening of season two: we see a guy eating breakfast, doing his morning exercises, typing the numbers on a computer and then we see he's inside the hatch. _That_ was major wtf. Completely unexpected. Moving the island was all "we're going to the space/time jutsu station, I'm going down the secret passage into the secret control room and pressing the secret switch". We knew what was going to happen then.



The Medicine Seller said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> i dont think Micheal, is dead, if he is then there would be no point of smokie/christian appearing in front of him and probably transporting them all back to the island.


Michael was unable to die, remember? Christian appearing signified that Michael could die now. "You can go now" = I won't be magically keeping you alive anymore.


----------



## Dan (May 31, 2008)

I just watch lost..... I know I'm late.

You know when the hatch blew, the sky went white. Does that mean it moved before?

--

TBH, I knew it was Loc in the coffin. It had to be him.

New season will be interesting.


----------



## Memos (May 31, 2008)

Venom said:


> I just watch lost..... I know I'm late.
> 
> You know when the hatch blew, the sky went white. Does that mean it moved before?
> 
> ...



i think that was just Desmond travelling through time because of the radiation emenating from the Swan station, so the island didnt move but i think the Swan moved and also Desmond moved in time because he was right next to the majority of the radiation.

the reason the whole island moved this time is because of the mechanism that Ben turned whereas in the Swan station only IT probably moved.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 1, 2008)

> Anyone have any of the LOST soundtracks?



I have season 1 soundtrack, awesome stuff.

Loved the finale, I don't get how Season 4 wasn't as good as the rest, it was as good as the first 3. My only major gripe was the whole Claire dream sequence, it was kind of tacky, and Locke being in the coffin, I saw that coming by a mile.

And why the surprise at Jin dying? Its like last season when Charlie died and everyone was apparently shocked

And lol at Daniel being screwed, they were left in the water and the island just disappeared. Tho I feel kind of uneasy abouyt next season, looks like some serious shit will go down next season, can't wait


----------



## benstevens19 (Jun 1, 2008)

Noah said:


> That's just it. The two major wtf events (Island moving, Locke in casket) should have felt like HUGE shocks and revelations. But they just...didn't. Even though we really have no idea exactly how the island moved, it just doesn't feel like its a huge mystery for some reason. And the casket...if I hadn't started convincing myself the casket looked a little smaller than a normal person, I wouldn't have started thinking it was Walt and I would have went with Locke as my answer, but he just seemed too obvious.
> 
> The alternate bodies would've been cool but, based on Kate and Jack's conversation, neither would have made any sense. I managed to convince a co-worker that it was actually Jack in the casket. He was kinda pissed when he finally got to see the episode last night and didn't see Jack in there.



youre right it was not a what the fuck moment because we all knew it was gona happen like 4 episodes before, lockwe in the cascket was obvious. this season finale really all it did was tie up loose ends.


----------



## Noah (Jun 1, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> And why the surprise at Jin dying? Its like last season when Charlie died and everyone was apparently shocked
> 
> And lol at Daniel being screwed, they were left in the water and the island just disappeared. Tho I feel kind of uneasy abouyt next season, looks like some serious shit will go down next season, can't wait



People were shocked at Jin dying because we have a tendency to assume there's a conspiracy behind everything or that everything is a swerve. We were told all last season that Charlie was gonna die, but most of us assumed he'd beat fate somehow, because they couldn't be _that_ forward about it. Almost everyone I knew thought that Jin being dead in the flashfoward was just a cover-up and he was still alive on the island. 

Personally, I was hoping he was dead, because that would prove Vincent to be right once again. Now, after seeing how it went down, I'm fully expecting Daniel & Fodder to pick Jin up in the zodiac after finding him swimming around.


----------



## darthsauron (Jun 1, 2008)

at sawyer liking Hurley's 15 year old crackers.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Jun 1, 2008)

What I found interesting is that the wheel Ben turned to move the Island was, well, a wheel.  It was clearly a mechanical device of some sort that was put there by someone and intended to be used by a human (or at least humanoid) being.  This seems to indicate that the Island's mysterious phenomena are manmade.  Yet, on the other hand, there seem to be some truly supernatural events going on, like the healing of Locke's paralysis and Hurley's visitations from dead people.  

I also want to know how Locke died, and how his body ended up away from the Island.


----------



## darthsauron (Jun 1, 2008)

Akatsuki210 said:


> What I found interesting is that the wheel Ben turned to move the Island was, well, a wheel.  It was clearly a mechanical device of some sort that was put there by someone and intended to be used by a human (or at least humanoid) being.  This seems to indicate that the Island's mysterious phenomena are manmade.  Yet, on the other hand, there seem to be some truly supernatural events going on, like the healing of Locke's paralysis and Hurley's visitations from dead people.
> 
> I also want to know how Locke died, and how his body ended up away from the Island.



When I first heard about the Others in Lost, I thought they were crazy psychopathic island natives who used the power of spirits to make everything on the island work.  So maybe my old theory actually had some basis...


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 2, 2008)

I actually thought it was Tom who was in the casket. Since Ben and Jack were saying that he visited them before, I thought, oh yeah, like when Tom visited Michael when Michael left the island.

And then I remembered he was shot by Sawyer. 

Looks like Sawyer's going to be hanging out with Juliet. At least Desmond got a happy ending.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 2, 2008)

So does Desmond have to return to the island too?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 2, 2008)

Sucks for Desmond, tho Im not sure, I think only the Oceanic 6 will have to return.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 2, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Sucks for Desmond, tho Im not sure, I think only the Oceanic 6 will have to return.



Yeah I think it's just them as well.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 2, 2008)

A small part of me wants to see him during the last 2 seasons.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 2, 2008)

Now way will it be Lost without Desmond, I wouldn't be surprised if there was a face off between Sayeed/Ben and Desmond.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm sure we will see him again..what with Ben planning to kill Penny and all that jazz.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 2, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> A small part of me wants to see him during the last 2 seasons.


Is it 2 more or one more. Last I heard they wanted LOST to be 5 seasons long, but I don't know if they've changed their minds.


CrimemasterGogo said:


> Now way will it be Lost without Desmond, I wouldn't be surprised if there was a face off between Sayeed/Ben and Desmond.





Sasuke said:


> I'm sure we will see him again..what with Ben planning to kill Penny and all that jazz.



Oh that'll be a dark day


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 2, 2008)

It's 2 more seasons, with 17 episodes each. Lost will be done around 2010.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh well that's good news


----------



## hyakku (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, first off, I loved the finale, incredible imo. Now, first I think we should consolidate a list of questions so that people realize how much actually DID occur. For example:

1. The Island obviously has had some manmade influence. That machine was definitely mechanical, and SOMEONE had to put it there for them to know it was behind the station. This leads to the second question being did the Dharma Initiative implant that, or did the Others teach Ben about it? I find it hard to believe that many more people besides Richard would know about that if so. This point is strengthened by the three toed statue (or four), because, while it is lacking a toe or two, it is made in the shape of man, and smokey also makes "mechanical" noises and can be summoned using another one of those strange looking machines.


2. Locke....his entire death creates SO many questions that I don't understand why people think that because they knew who it was that died it makes it less important. First off, HOW did they get him off the island? WHO brought him (Jacob/Christian...eh why?), and if it wasn't Jacob, what did they use to bring him? I'm assuming the Coords must be different if it moved spaces, so who would know the new bearings in order not to be just traveling in a circle? Also, how do they determine that? In addition, why did they all know him as Bentham, or is it because he told them to refer to him as that? Was he already dead when he was appearing to Jack and Kate or  was he still alive trying to get them back?  I don't think Locke is dead, and in fact I'm wondering if that's really even his body.

3. Why does Sun join up with WIDMORE? This definitely creates some strange problems, especially considering that Ben would definitely know more about the Island and I can't see her wanting to do anything besides getting revenge on Jack possibly, somehow blaming him for Jin's death. If that's the case, will she agree to comeback only to show Widmore the way? 

4. Was Sayid working on Bens orders when he went to go get Hurley or his own?

5. Has Locke or someone from the Island appeared to ALL of them? If I can count, Claire (and apparently Locke) has come back for Aaron/Kate, Locke has spoken with Jack, Charlie with Hurley, and Sayid is working for Ben, but given this episode it seems that SOMETHING has gotten into Sayid for wanting to take Hurley back to a "safe place". That leaves only Sun, who could have already spoken with Jin and could be the reason she is messing with Widmore, or she could be the only one that hasn't had contact from someone who died/used to be on the island. In fact, watching that part over, it's obvious that Locke has tried to contact every one of them. Walt puts it as if Locke told him to refer to him as Bentham so that they would recognize who he was talking about. Which brings me to my last question.

6. What the hell is up with Walt? Not his age, I'm talking about in general. I can't figure out if he's like part of the island, knows secrets about the island, has a connection with it like Locke does, or if that was never him that appeared to locke and it was really Christian or something. There's too many things in the past with Walt being all mysterious and seemingly connected with the Island to suddenly play such a minor role.

Edit: HO HO, watching parts of the episodes again I just remembered something. 

In the one flashback, Jack was looking over a coffin, and then he finds out its Locke correct?

But in the first scene of the Finale (the continuation of the flashback), Jack is holding the obituary, so he would have known who it was.

Now, this means that Locke was OFF of the island physically, before he was dead. Why? Kate specifically says, "When I heard what he had to say, I thought he was crazy, but you believed him."

The very fact that she states this means either:

A. She accepts the belief that Spirits are real and commonly communicates with them.

or

B. He visited her in PERSON and tried to persuade her to come back. In addition, it now makes sense that Ben says, "Did he tell you I was off the Island". 

In fact, this makes it seem like he TRIED to move it again, but something went wrong and instead he came off of it.

OHHHHH EDIT 2:

NOW WE KNOW HOW THAT DAMN BOAT GOT INTO THE MIDDLE OF THE OCEAN.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 2, 2008)

hyakku said:


> 1. The Island obviously has had some manmade influence. That machine was definitely mechanical, and SOMEONE had to put it there for them to know it was behind the station. This leads to the second question being did the Dharma Initiative implant that, or did the Others teach Ben about it? I find it hard to believe that many more people besides Richard would know about that if so. This point is strengthened by the three toed statue (or four), because, while it is lacking a toe or two, it is made in the shape of man, and smokey also makes "mechanical" noises and *can be summoned using another one of those strange looking machines*.



What machine? The room Ben went into? We don't know what's in there.




hyakku said:


> 2. Locke....his entire death creates SO many questions that I don't understand why people think that because they knew who it was that died it makes it less important. First off, HOW did they get him off the island? WHO brought him (Jacob/Christian...eh why?), and if it wasn't Jacob, what did they use to bring him? I'm assuming the Coords must be different if it moved spaces, so who would know the new bearings in order not to be just traveling in a circle? Also, how do they determine that? In addition, why did they all know him as Bentham, or is it because he told them to refer to him as that? Was he already dead when he was appearing to Jack and Kate or  was he still alive trying to get them back?  I don't think Locke is dead, and in fact *I'm wondering if that's really even his body*.



I'm completely unsure about this. There was no scar on his eye when he was in the coffin.


----------



## hyakku (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, I meant to say that's how the boat got into the middle of the island.

Also, the same hieroglyphics where on the countdown clock from the hatch when Desmond traveled through time, so its possible that the island moved then. What I'm thinking is that ben knows more about this then he told Lock, and possibly Tunisia is the opposite end of the black hole. The fact that the dial was only half exposed and the room being too small for polar bears to get into makes me think that the dial is like a little chamber suspended in time/space or  a different time/space. Why? Well obviously its in an EXTREMELY different climate than the island, he didn't travel too deep and it was frigid apparently, and it's obvious that he ends up in Tunisia, so if that room was ON the island he should have moved too. Think about it like two gears on a clock, when one moves, the other does as well and they end up in different places. Maybe he knows he can't go IMMEDIATELY back, but when the gears finally link up again, then possibly. That could also explain why a hotel in Tunisia knows him, maybe they set that Hotel up after finding out where it lands...


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 3, 2008)

Apparently Harold (guy who play's Micheal) is whining about his fate, claiming he could have wrote the death of his character better, and he wanted a happy ending. Spare us mate, you got what was coming to you.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 3, 2008)

Anyone have MU links for Seasons 3 and 4?


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 3, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Apparently Harold (guy who play's Micheal) is whining about his fate, claiming he could have wrote the death of his character better, and he wanted a happy ending. Spare us mate, you got what was coming to you.



What more did he want? Wasn't he having contract problems with them anyway? I'd think he'd just want to be over with this show as soon as possible, I wouldn't care how they'd kill my character off.


----------



## Blink (Jun 3, 2008)

Did the casket in the season 4 finale look like the casket the season 3 finale?
Take a look at the casket in season 3: 
Bonds
Bonds

How the heck could Locke fit into that one?


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 3, 2008)

lol, it looks tiny in those screencaps


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 3, 2008)

Maybe at that point, they weren't planning to put Locke in the coffin. 

Same thing happened at the scene at the end of Season 3, and the one in this season's. Jack was supposed to be walking back to his car, but now he's staring at Kate's car as it stops.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 3, 2008)

> Jack was supposed to be walking back to his car, but now he's staring at Kate's car as it stops.



Not really, he just stood there screaming "We have to go back"


> Maybe at that point, they weren't planning to put Locke in the coffin.



If it is Locke that is


----------



## Noah (Jun 3, 2008)

Maybe Locke lost favor with the island and it took his legs from him?

At least I don't feel like such a dick for trying to argue that it was a short casket with my friends now. That thing couldn't hold a person over five feet.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 4, 2008)

> At least I don't feel like such a dick for trying to argue that it was a short casket with my friends now. That thing couldn't hold a person over five feet.



Maybe Locke became a midget


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jun 4, 2008)

I just watched it all =[ dissappointed Michael and Jin died though, i hope they come back.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 4, 2008)

We're not sure they're dead, yet.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 4, 2008)

Not sure about Jin but Micheal is dead, his work is done, the Island doesn't need him anymore.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 4, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Not sure about Jin but Micheal is dead, his work is done, the Island doesn't need him anymore.



the actor who plays michael is pissed because he came back just to die again......but at least he has a new gig on another TV show who knows, he might just appear in a flashback or something


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 4, 2008)

Doesn't Jin have a new show? The Andromeda Strain.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jun 4, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> Doesn't Jin have a new show? The Andromeda Strain.



if he does then hes dead lol


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 4, 2008)

Then he probably is.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 4, 2008)

If he's got a new show then he'll only come back as a spirit


----------



## Blink (Jun 5, 2008)

Don't you think that if Jin was dead, we would know by know?


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 5, 2008)

Well Jin is probably dead because of this too. The Libby (forgot the actresses name) and Michelle Rodriguez both had DUIs and the guy that acted as Mr. Eko was stopped by the police and didn't have a driver's liscence on him and they were all killed off. So if you have a run in with the law on the road it's guarenteed your being killed off of LOST


----------



## Captain Gir (Jun 5, 2008)

hahahahah lol thats sad and grody.....but kindof true lol


----------



## maximilyan (Jun 5, 2008)

the dude moved the fucking island .

but why oh why is lock dead


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 5, 2008)

My friend said that if Locke is dead he'll refuse to watch the show

And can I just say Ben is possibly one of the most deep and interesting characters ever to be on tv


----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 5, 2008)

True. Ben is quite the character, I wish we could have just a bit more on him. Not that there isn't enough, but we could do with one or two less Jack centric episodes But no really Ben is great.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 5, 2008)

My friend claims that Locke isn't dead and that him and Ben are faking it all to get them all back to the island


----------



## ~L~ (Jun 6, 2008)

Jiiiiiiiin  I want him to be alive


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 6, 2008)

As do I.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2008)

Everyone wanted Charlie to come back as well but we all know what happened there

Speaking of which what happend to one eyed "I can't die" patcheson?


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 6, 2008)

Who? Mikhail?

He's dead.

And Charlie came back in the flash forward.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2008)

> He's dead.



When did this happen?


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 6, 2008)

He blew the grenade outside the underwater hatch, drowning Charlie. I don't think he could have survived that.


----------



## darthsauron (Jun 6, 2008)

xingzup19 said:


> He blew the grenade outside the underwater hatch, drowning Charlie. I don't think he could have survived that.



He survived a sonic wave attack and a harpoon to the heart .


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 6, 2008)

Being beside a grenade underwater is much worse.


----------



## batanga (Jun 7, 2008)

Awesome scene, I like the low key retro approach they took with moving the island.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 7, 2008)

I know its possibly one of the best scenes in Lost as a whole, and I felt so sorry for Ben, poor guys lost his reason to live.



> Being beside a grenade underwater is much worse.



Until I see him buried or decapitated Im not believing he's dead.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm kinda hoping that too. He was an interesting one.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 8, 2008)

He's not dead, he'll come agian later on. So im guessing Season 5 will be like Part 2 right? Time skip time


----------



## darthsauron (Jun 8, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> He's not dead, he'll come agian later on. So im guessing Season 5 will be like Part 2 right? Time skip time



I think season 5 will show what takes place in between the end of season 4 and the flashforwards, and then season 6 will finish up the show.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 8, 2008)

Season 5 will have flashbacks, not flash forwards, since their 3 years ahead

Season 5 flashbacks will probably fill in what happened in the past 3 years, thats it, the rest will be canon plot of epic proportions


----------



## batanga (Jun 8, 2008)

CrimemasterGogo said:


> Season 5 will have flashbacks, not flash forwards, since their 3 years ahead
> 
> Season 5 flashbacks will probably fill in what happened in the past 3 years, thats it, the rest will be canon plot of epic proportions


Yea, season 5 better be epic.

Here's hoping the mirror matter theory holds true, it's very intriguing and original.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 8, 2008)

I, for one, would love to know what happens to Sawyer and the rest left behind on the island now that the good doctor has left.


----------



## Hippie (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey you know who's awesome? Ageless man (Richard)


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 25, 2008)

Just wanted to say a bit of a Season 5 preview was shown:

Guy-love


*Spoiler*: __ 



Strange things I noted, the hatch is back and why is the yellow plane falling again? Time paradox? And Kate's on the run again


----------



## Kamina (Oct 25, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> Just wanted to say a bit of a Season 5 preview was shown:
> 
> Guy-love
> 
> ...



Dammit you had to show me that, now i cant wait but seriously it certainly looks like a interesting and exciting season.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 4, 2008)

2 mintue clip for Season 5 premier:



Not too spoilerish.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Kate's on the run again, I bet its Ben's doing.


----------



## Supa Swag (Dec 4, 2008)

Seriously can't wait for the new season.


----------



## darthsauron (Dec 4, 2008)

An awesome theory that I heard about why Libby was in Hurley's mental hospital:  Libby's husband was named David.  He died, so she gave the boat to Desmond.  Immediately after David died, she went into shock and was sent to the mental hospital.  The spirit of her dead husband, David, or for short, *Dave* followed her.  Hurley is able to see the spirits of dead people, so he thought Dave was imaginary when he was actually a ghost.  This also explains why Dave returned to Hurley when he did: Hurley had just met Libby.    

This is not my theory, it's a friend's.


----------



## batanga (Dec 5, 2008)

Can't wait


----------



## the scorpion's tail (Dec 5, 2008)

The thing I'm curious about is "The Temple" I want to know what it is. Their were 6 stations as seen in the Dharma movies:
1 *The Swan.*
2 *The Flame.*
3 *The Hydra.*
4 *The Pearl.*
5 *The Looking Glass.*
6 *The Orchid.*
Then their were some other Dharma places like:
1 *The Staff.* (Medical station)
2 *The Arrow.* ( Were the tail section was in season 2.
3 *The Tempest.* ( Chemical factory)

So I'm really interested in what "The Temple" looks like and what it is about. And Richard he was on the island before ben so I can't wait to hear his story.


----------



## darthsauron (Dec 7, 2008)

Here's a picture of the main cast for season 5:


----------



## Noah (Dec 7, 2008)

Yay, Desmond stays as a focus!

At least, I think that's who's behind Hurley?


----------



## darthsauron (Dec 7, 2008)

Can't tell, I think it's Desmond.


----------



## batanga (Dec 8, 2008)

Bigger pic of the poster.





And insanely bigger:


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 8, 2008)

Yay Desmond is back, I can't wait for Ben to try to kill Penny, its gonna be great.


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 8, 2008)

JIIIIINNNN!


----------



## Parallax (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm really glad that Daniel and Miles are back for this season


----------



## spaZ (Jan 4, 2009)

So yeah I just started season 1 and already at episode 21 and damn its pretty sad right now with boon just die and all that. But I have to say this show is pretty good.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 20, 2009)

*TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Dave (Jan 20, 2009)

i cannot wait

best day of the year right here commin up

MY GOOOOOOOOD


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 20, 2009)

I know,my mom was shocked that I was way more excited for this than Obama's inauguration.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jan 21, 2009)

My birthday is Thursday, but the only reason I knew what day it was is because it's the day after Lost comes on.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 21, 2009)

That's just how much Lost fans prioritize the show. Reality is irrelevant when compared to the island.


----------



## Dellyshess (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow, I can't believe it's today! It's been how many months since the last episode, 8? I'll have to wait until tomorrow to see it on the net, but I'm really excited XD


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 21, 2009)

epic it airs 2day?!


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 21, 2009)

Shouldn't we change the title or maybe make a new thread?


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 21, 2009)

^i think there was already a new thread...
personally i prefer a name change...


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah, let's just change the title. I hope though, eventually we'll get our own sub-forum. I'm not to sure about Lost's fanbase here on NF but there is a hell of a lot more stuff to speculate about it than there are for Heroes.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 21, 2009)

Also for those who have ABC, it's gonna be a 3-hour premiere. 1st hour is recaps leading up to the premiere from all previous seasons and then it's new season 5.01 & 5.02.

So even if you won't be watching on ABC you won't really be missing much. You'll still get the two back to back episodes tonight.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 21, 2009)

I can't wait


----------



## Noah (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm still pissed it was just Locke in the coffin. I just can't win with the people I watch LOST with.

End of season 3: "Locke's in the coffin!" Friends laugh.

Season 4 finale: "It's Walt/Desmond/someone else!" Friends laugh.

I don't think I'm gonna go with any speculation with this season.


----------



## Dave (Jan 21, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> Also for those who have ABC, it's gonna be a 3-hour premiere. 1st hour is recaps leading up to the premiere from all previous seasons and then it's new season 5.01 & 5.02.
> 
> So even if you won't be watching on ABC you won't really be missing much. You'll still get the two back to back episodes tonight.


T-T-TWO HOURS OF NEW LOST?

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

BEST DAY IN THE HISTORY OF EVER

OH MY GOD


----------



## Dellyshess (Jan 21, 2009)

Gah, I'd really love to stay up and watch the stream but I have to get up early. Stupid time differences.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2009)

Well, I'm watching it right now.  And I consider it incredibly complicated so far.

Seriously, I have no idea what the fuck is going on.

Decent acting at least.


----------



## Dave (Jan 21, 2009)

holy shit

*Spoiler*: __ 



ETHAN IS BACK

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

FLASH BACKWWARDS


----------



## Supa Swag (Jan 21, 2009)

OK...


*Spoiler*: __ 



After Richard's convo with Locke...I'm seriously beginning to think that Jacob is Locke.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 21, 2009)

Supa Swag said:


> OK...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Or is Locke Jacob


----------



## Shadow (Jan 21, 2009)

LOL at Hurley saying "bloop" when the island dissappeared


----------



## Dave (Jan 21, 2009)

IT WAS MORE LIKE

BLIP
BUT YEAH
and wow my ass hurts from all the brix shitting

this is insaaaaaaane

and another hour? how will i go to the bathroom


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh my


----------



## Logic (Jan 21, 2009)

Damnit i only saw the first 20 minutes. Where can I watch this I need my Lost premiere -_-


----------



## Dave (Jan 21, 2009)

you will have to wait till tomorrow when they put it in abc website :x


----------



## Supa Swag (Jan 21, 2009)

I was wondering when that old woman who talked Desmond into leaving Penny would pop up again.

Awesome premiere. Loved seeing that whiny bastard get hit with that flaming arrow, lol.


----------



## Noah (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey. Hey. Heyheyheyheyheyheyhey.

That lady in the butcher shop. Was the the sheriff lady that wanted to banish/kill/maim Juliet for killing that one Other in season 3?

Although the first hour and 55 minutes were fuckrape awesome, that last little scene was a pretty weak setup for the LOSTBOOMTITLESHOT.

Also: lol @ the harbinger of doom. Vincent strikes his vengeance again!


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 21, 2009)

Supa Swag said:


> I was wondering when that old woman who talked Desmond into leaving Penny would pop up again.
> 
> *Awesome premiere. Loved seeing that whiny bastard get hit with that flaming arrow, lol.*



Yes it was quite nice. The second arrow was overkill though... ah no that was even awesomer!!!


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 22, 2009)

Just finished watching the episodes, now it's time to speculate. Except I don't know where to start, those episodes were awesome.

Okay, I got some. Since Faraday bumped in to the Dharma leader asian dude who goes by a lot of names. I think that he is probably just like Richard. He most likely doesn't age. I don't know how else to explain him being there and then just washing up on the shore.

& Wtf is up Sun? She has completely changed, she's like all evil and shit. Anyways we'll see how this plays out with her. 


&& Hurley is a retard, why would he not listen to Ben? One can argue that Sayid told him to do the exact opposite of what Ben asks, but Ana-Lucia clearly told Hurley not to get arrested and yet he does. Meaning some serious shit will happen to him.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 22, 2009)

"how can we survive without fire?"

*flaming arrow hits him in the chest*


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 22, 2009)

Also it's great to hear that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Locke isn't technically "dead".




I was really happy when Richard told him he would have to die in the tone he did, because it makes it seem like he'd die, but he'll be brought back to life. I forget the exact sentence he used.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 22, 2009)

the premiere (i'm counting the two episodes) could have been a bit better...too much setup not enough "shock"/awesome moments...
Still some nice things... Fire Arrow Chest 
Sayid Killing machine 
but yeah some more nice moments could have been better... Hurley parts were really boring for me...


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 22, 2009)

HOLY FUCK season 5 opened with 2 awesome episodes.

John Locke is godly, as always. Shit, john locke is the Itachi of LOSTverse, extremely good with Kunaisknifes 
doesn't hesitate to kill for greater good
and he kills himself in the end.





Kenshin said:


> Okay, I got some. Since Faraday bumped in to the Dharma leader asian dude who goes by a lot of names. I think that he is probably just like Richard. He most likely doesn't age. I don't know how else to explain him being there and then just washing up on the shore.



Or, he might be aswell time travelling. The dude is insane, he knows alot of shit about time travelling, anchors and all the other stuff, its likely that he has done that before.



> & Wtf is up Sun? She has completely changed, she's like all evil and shit. Anyways we'll see how this plays out with her.


Yeah totally, its like tenten going evil all of a sudden.




> && Hurley is a retard, why would he not listen to Ben? One can argue that Sayid told him to do the exact opposite of what Ben asks, but Ana-Lucia clearly told Hurley not to get arrested and yet he does. Meaning some serious shit will happen to him.



Yeah, but it bugs me, Ben is a devious mother fucker, hurley sensed something wrong about him, why would Ben go there alone to meet hurley ? He had alot of time, why the rush ? 
I don't know, Hurley did some retarted shit but I am not sure if they were all so wrong..


----------



## Castiel (Jan 22, 2009)

][/


----------



## olaf (Jan 22, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> ][/


because ben is vulnerable to sandwiches


----------



## Dave (Jan 22, 2009)

HOT PAOCKET ATTACKU best part of the ep

i laughed so hard


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 22, 2009)

*downloads*


----------



## Dave (Jan 22, 2009)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Yeah totally, its like tenten going evil all of a sudden.


well her husband died, what do you expect?
she is angry and wants justice



> Yeah, but it bugs me, Ben is a devious mother fucker, hurley sensed something wrong about him, why would Ben go there alone to meet hurley ? He had alot of time, why the rush ?
> I don't know, Hurley did some retarded shit but I am not sure if they were all so wrong..


i guess he thought hurley would go willingly with him
i bet ben thought hurley was the least of his problems

he thought wrong


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 22, 2009)

Dave said:


> well her husband died, what do you expect?
> she is angry and wants justice



Alot of people died on the island, and how many people have turned evil because of that ? I understand Sun's search for justice, Ben is a manipulative piece of shit, he toys with human lives and he deserves to die(although I really need to see the big picture before I lay my judgement on him). But Sun is acting like evil, I mean, her character changed, not only her ambitions.



> i guess he thought hurley would go willingly with him
> i bet ben thought hurley was the least of his problems
> 
> he thought wrong



Could be, but Sayid warned him too. I Guess hurley trusts Sayid more than Ana lucia and Ben.



Kilowog said:


> ][/



Ben repelled the sandvich, hurleys aim was perfect.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jan 22, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> ][/



Awesome scene.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 22, 2009)

Shit it already aired? Runs off to download.


----------



## Baub (Jan 22, 2009)

Yeah that Hot Pocket scene was funny.
*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder if Ben is going to break Hurley out of Jail.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 22, 2009)

^
*Spoiler*: __ 



I wouldn't be surprised if he did. Unless he's got connections within in the police, which I doubt, but I wouldn't put that past Ben either. W/e happens Ben is going to need to go after Hurley sooner or later because he desperately needs him


----------



## ez (Jan 22, 2009)

Ben vs Hurley was the highlight of the episode. I sure wish the fatman would disappear for good.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2009)

I can't rave about it as much as some of you.  I just found the plot to be a bit too ridiculous and too complicated.  It was decent though.  I'll keep watching and hope that things are simplified somehow.


----------



## Dave (Jan 22, 2009)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Alot of people died on the island, and how many people have turned evil because of that ? I understand Sun's search for justice, Ben is a manipulative piece of shit, he toys with human lives and he deserves to die(although I really need to see the big picture before I lay my judgement on him). But Sun is acting like evil, I mean, her character changed, not only her ambitions.


its not only that
she wants revenge for every one that got hurt on the island
i think she thinks she is the only one who can do so because she can get in touch with penny's father, and possibly make a deal with him
the stress of all this, plus that she has to raise a baby by herself, is getting to her
so obviously she is going to change as a character


----------



## Vaz (Jan 22, 2009)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Ben repelled the sandvich, hurleys aim was perfect.


Repelled?  He manipulated that shitty ass piece of bread until it chose to hit the wall instead.

Found it a tad bit confusing now with more time travel and all that shizzle, but what the hell it's Lost. Good episode


----------



## JJ (Jan 22, 2009)

Who do you think Dan's mother is?


*Spoiler*: __ 



A lot of people think it's Mrs. Hawking (the white haired lady), but I don't think it is. I think she may possibly Charlotte's mother since she has the accent.  I would not be surprised if Dan's mother is the wife of that Dr. Cheung/whatever his name is guy that's in the Dharma films.


Of course, I could be wrong.


----------



## En Too See (Jan 22, 2009)

Frigga said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I feel as though I have the answer to that...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy shit. What a mind fuck.  Almost every scene showing the back of someone's head made you think it was Jack.  First scene looked like Jack was with an asian hooker only to reveal that it's the doctor from the DI films.  The baby being shown with the doctor made me think that the his son is none other than Miles, the asian scientist from the freighter.  I really wasn't interested in any of the off-island bullshit besides who wants Kate's baby (possibly Widmore).  Everything still on the island (which is what the series should be focusing on seeing as though all the action is there), is what draws me closer into this giant black hole of awesomeness.  It's obvious that Alpert can time travel but somehow he's not going to remember Locke the next time he sees him which doesn't make much sense.  As we get deeper into this season, there is going to be more and more action.


----------



## Dave (Jan 22, 2009)

Frigga said:


> Who do you think Dan's mother is?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


i think it has to be that witch ring woman
if they introduce another character thats just confusing and insane


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 22, 2009)

No, I'm 100% certain that Dan's mother is Hawkings, who is the same woman who explained to Desmond about time travel. Also, it wouldn't make sense to say that Richard is a time traveler. He must be immortal, because since the survivors are time skipping around Richard would just remain where he was in whatever time they landed on, meaning if they went far back into the past, he wouldn't recognize Locke. The only reason he knew Locke the first time around, was because they were a bit closer to the present. 

Except I don't know how to explain how he would know what Locke would tell him about his wound and all. Perhaps he can rewind time? Or he has a whole arsenal of crazy abilities who knows. I'm glad he is a cast regular now anyways, since he's extremely interesting.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2009)

Supa Swag said:


> Awesome scene.


It was a funny scene.  But Hugo is definitely the worst character on the show.

And his actor is horrible.  He better enjoy this role while it lasts...because he certainly will never be doing anything significant again.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 22, 2009)

OMG I just finished watching those two episodes and fuck this show is just one big amazing mind fuck. 

Near the end where locke ended up saving them they were probably in the 1940-50's since those guns looked like they were from world war two.


----------



## Dave (Jan 22, 2009)

spaZ said:


> OMG I just finished watching those two episodes and fuck this show is just one big amazing mind fuck.
> 
> Near the end where locke ended up saving them they were probably in the 1940-50's since those guns looked like they were from world war two.


maybe at the start of dharma?
they still had flaming arrows lol


----------



## Baub (Jan 22, 2009)

How did Ben get off the island after he turned that gear? I made a mistake and watch the second episode/part "Lies".


----------



## Dave (Jan 22, 2009)

Baub said:


> How did Ben get off the island after he turned that gear? I made a mistake and watch the second episode/part "Lies".


 doesn't show that yet
we are still in the dark


----------



## Baub (Jan 22, 2009)

^Ok cool thanks


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 22, 2009)

We aren't really in the dark. It appears that he teleported to Tunisia after he turned the wheel. He was wearing the same coat and was bandaging up the cut he got when falling down the ladder in the Orchid.


----------



## Dave (Jan 22, 2009)

teleported
or abducted
or time traveled


----------



## spaZ (Jan 22, 2009)

He time traveled and teleported like a year and something into the future.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 22, 2009)

He wasn't abducted. Though, I'm now confident in the theory that he time traveled. He did show signs that he just left the Orchid, but he then saw that Sayid had already made a life for himself and Nadia was killed, hinting that a year may have passed already. Because he said he had been killing for Ben for two years, and the Oceanic 6 got off the island three years ago.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 22, 2009)

Ben left the island in 2004 he than got to that desert place in like 2005 sometime. So yeah he did teleport and time travel.


----------



## benstevens19 (Jan 22, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> No, I'm 100% certain that Dan's mother is Hawkings, who is the same woman who explained to Desmond about time travel. Also, it wouldn't make sense to say that Richard is a time traveler. He must be immortal, because since the survivors are time skipping around Richard would just remain where he was in whatever time they landed on, meaning if they went far back into the past, he wouldn't recognize Locke. The only reason he knew Locke the first time around, was because they were a bit closer to the present.
> 
> *Except I don't know how to explain how he would know what Locke would tell him about his wound and all. Perhaps he can rewind time? Or he has a whole arsenal of crazy abilities who knows. I'm glad he is a cast regular now anyways, since he's extremely interesting*.



easy, locke tells him when he goes back in time and gives him the compass. . would it mean he knew what would happen all along, yes. but remeber how richard always new locke would be thier leader?  Locke told him.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm really wondering if Richard giving the compass to Locke will tie into Richard visiting Kid Locke and giving him random items to choose from (the compass being one of them).

Also, I'm pretty much convinced that the whispering voices on the island is caused by the island's time jumping. As well as the Black Rock and the 4 toed statue.


----------



## JJ (Jan 23, 2009)

The only thing that bugs me about the Dan/Hawking thing is why doesn't he have a British accent? A discrepancy perhaps?

Even people that live a significant amount of time in England come back with a slight accent. Not him.


----------



## Grrblt (Jan 23, 2009)

When Alpert visited Locke as a kid and laid out some stuff on the table and asked Locke which of them belonged to him, was the compass one of the items?


----------



## spaZ (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah it was on there I remember I watched it a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 23, 2009)

Dave said:


> maybe at the start of dharma?
> they still had flaming arrows lol



well the flaming arrows are probably from the others...
and the party with weapons were the Dharma Iniciative.... the Orientation Videos guy when he was recording he talked how the station was important because of the natives of the island or something...


----------



## Grrblt (Jan 23, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Yeah it was on there I remember I watched it a couple of weeks ago.



So now we know that Locke is going to get time-ported to before he was born and give the compass to Alpert, which will make Alpert seek out the young Locke. And the compass just travels in time to get them to know each other.


----------



## Doom85 (Jan 23, 2009)

Supa Swag said:


> Also, I'm pretty much convinced that the whispering voices on the island is caused by the island's time jumping. As well as the Black Rock and the 4 toed statue.



The whispers, that could work. Amongst the whispers that are heard by Ana Lucia's group right before Shannon is shot are the words "dying sucks" (which is what Boone said at Shannon's father's funeral). Also, of course, we have the whispers that sounded like the man Sawyer shot thinking he was the real original "Sawyer". The Island jumping through time might cause such after-effects, though we would still need an explanation as to how come the whispers could be so precise (Sawyer hears the dead man, Shannon and the tailies hear Boone, and when Ben heard whispers when he saw his mother on the Island, the whispers were talking about him). Then again, the whispers that Hurley hears near Jacob's cabin mention Nikki for no apparent reason.

Note: full whisper translations here:



The Black Rock, not so much. I think that might have been caused by the Island "moving", and it appeared in a place in the ocean where the Black Rock was moving, thus explaining how the hell a large ship could be in the middle of the Island to begin with.

I think the 4-toed statue was built by the original hostiles (Richard and those who were pre-DHARMA), and I think its significance is more as to why they didn't complete it and what its meaning is (maybe Jacob is missing a toe? ).


----------



## batanga (Jan 23, 2009)

Awesome episodes. Hurley scenes were great.

70 hours isn't much, I hope they get on their way soon.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 23, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> So now we know that Locke is going to get time-ported to before he was born and give the compass to Alpert, which will make Alpert seek out the young Locke. And the compass just travels in time to get them to know each other.



We'll see, though that definitely sounds interesting.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 24, 2009)

120 minutes of so much mind fuck!!! I feel sorry for those still on the island, they've lived like that for 3 years? My god.


----------



## JJ (Jan 25, 2009)

My boyfriend pointed out something very interesting to me. In the beginning, when they're showing the filming of that doctor, he swears one of the cameraman looks a lot like Sawyer. Only his face is mostly covered by the camera.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 25, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised if it were him. After all Daniel got there, there's no reason why someone else can't get there.


----------



## Noah (Jan 25, 2009)

If you mean the guy behind the main camera, I can see where you might think that. He looks a little too young to be Sawyer though. Unless this time jumping actually affects how they age, I don't really see that guy being Sawyer.

While we're on the subject of theories; a friend of mine went on a tirade the other day about how the polar bears are on the island to be trained how to turn Ben's Island-Jumping wheel. It explained what Rocky-Dennis-Lookalike-Freighter-Woman found when she was excavating.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 25, 2009)

> I wouldn't be surprised if it were him. After all Daniel got there, there's no reason why someone else can't get there.



That was most likely a time jump, I think.


----------



## Grrblt (Jan 25, 2009)

not Sawyer


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 25, 2009)

^Oh well, seems time jumping isn't for everyone



Noah said:


> While we're on the subject of theories; a friend of mine went on a tirade the other day about how the polar bears are on the island to be trained how to turn Ben's Island-Jumping wheel. It explained what Rocky-Dennis-Lookalike-Freighter-Woman found when she was excavating.



I'm loling trying to picture that in my head, but that actually isn't a terrible theory. So say this is true, why is it that off all places that a person/animal can end up, why is it that they all seem to end up in the middle of a desert?


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 25, 2009)

That *is* actually a horrible theory. As far-fetched most the stuff of Lost is, polar bears doing labor is too much.

A more reasonable theory is that the polar bears were in close proximity as someone else who turned the wheel. If you forgot, the lower level of the Orchid was like the north pole. In some messed up Alice in the wonderland way, Ben ended up somewhere unexplainable when he blew up that chamber.


----------



## JJ (Jan 26, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> not Sawyer



Maybe not Sawyer, but a relative?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 26, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> 120 minutes of so much mind fuck!!! I feel sorry for those still on the island, they've lived like that for 3 years? My god.



To them it prob didn't feel like 3 years or else they'd be dead.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jan 28, 2009)

What the hell, no discussion?

Wow @ Widmore. Looks like people saying he was the one that ambushed Sawyer and Juliet were right.

And was the blond girl going with Faraday to the H-bomb his mother?


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 28, 2009)

LOL, I couldn't believe that was Widmore... what a punk


----------



## Noah (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm still too busy laughing at the Rocky Dennis Head Asplodey ending to really care what else happened this week.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 29, 2009)

Now we know why Richard went to visit Locke, and why he was supposed to pick the compus, and why he was pissed that he chose the knife. He must've of thought that Locke was lying.


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2009)

lol the red head becoming just like faraday's last girl
soo sad for him

and then young widmore, i shat brix
i did not expect that at all


----------



## Grrblt (Jan 29, 2009)

I predict that Faraday's mother is the lady that Desmond met when time-travelling. The one we saw last week speaking to Ben.

edit: this one 



Kenshin said:


> Now we know why Richard went to visit Locke, and why he was supposed to pick the compus, and why he was pissed that he chose the knife. He must've of thought that Locke was lying.



I said this last week


----------



## spaZ (Jan 29, 2009)

Though the little Locke wasn't suppose to go, because the him now wouldn't of grown up how he grew up if it wasn't for being in the real world.

But fuck what a mindfuck this show is starting to become.

Real spoiler below.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hawkings probably is Daniels mother. Spoiler said she was related to someone.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jan 29, 2009)

Here's something interesting:

The woman who told Desmond that no records of Faraday existed at Oxford is played by the very same woman who let Hurley onto Flight 815.






Also, the actor who plays Walt was in a commercial for Tyson's chicken while Lost was airing, lol.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 29, 2009)

LOL maybe they are recycling actors? They do that sometimes.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah they probably are reusing extras. The woman did talk in a completely different accent.

Though I wouldn't be surprised if she was Jacob or some crazy shit like that. Fucking Lost, making me think about every little thing too much.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jan 29, 2009)

Richard says Widmore... HELL YES!
Liked a lot of Desmond going around England...
Daniel is awesome 

Great thing the Richard/young Locke thing


----------



## JJ (Jan 29, 2009)

Well this episode confirmed that Hawking is Daniel's mother since Desmond now has to go to Los Angeles which is where Mrs. Hawking was last seen speaking with Ben.  The interesting thing here is that both Benjamin Linus and Charles Widmore both have a connection to this lady. It makes me wonder whose side is she really on?


----------



## benstevens19 (Jan 29, 2009)

great episode, little less bizarre than the season premier, which is good. whats happening on the island is far more interesting than whats happening in LA.


----------



## Athrum (Jan 29, 2009)

Man, this time traveling thing is kinda annoying. I was hoping the show would have something more normal to explain some facts other than "A wizard did it".
Also i think Widmore and that chick he said she resembled someone, are Daniel's parents xD


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 29, 2009)

lol Whitmore was a other never saw that coming, why was Jin in the credits bit at the start i didnt see him


----------



## spaZ (Jan 29, 2009)

Maybe hes still alive?


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 29, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised if they flashed back to when he was. In the previews Sawyer says that he saw Kate in the jungle, so it could get really interesting. Here's to hoping Charlie shows up.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 29, 2009)

Cabin Fever explained.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 29, 2009)

They actually could save Jin though. They just have to go back in time and tell him to be careful or something and it could put him right back in.


----------



## JJ (Jan 30, 2009)

The interesting thing about Jin is when we watched the last episode of season 4 in HD, we saw someone jumping off the freighter as it exploded. 

I think he's alive.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 1, 2009)

Should we demand a sub-forum? Do you think we have a big enough base in NF?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 2, 2009)

wow...i'm impressed with Lost, they managed to get back up to their 1st and 2nd season ratings.

t'was a good first few eps.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 2, 2009)

with bsg and lost this year, i feel like tv can't get any better


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 2, 2009)

for real...i'm actually watching again.

even Heroes was decent tonight.


----------



## destroy_musick (Feb 3, 2009)

ok, my theory on Ellie (the English [albeit a poorly executed accent] female other):

She is Faraday's mother
She is Ms. Hawking

Not seen it mentioned as of yet, so yeah. As for the teaser for the next episode, looks like they travel back to when the Swan lit up on Locke and when Claire gave birth to Aaron (both from season 1)

Though, given what Faraday said about changing the past (ie: impossible, except for Desmond being "special"), i doubt we'll see them interact with their past selves XD


----------



## Blink (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah right, like Jin is dead..


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope Jin isn't dead. He's one of my favorites. But we do know Micheal is dead(based on the actors comments), so.......

But it does seem like Faraday is onto something when it comes to the time thing.


----------



## darthsauron (Feb 3, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> Not seen it mentioned as of yet, so yeah. As for the teaser for the next episode, looks like they travel back to when *the Swan lit up on Locke* and when Claire gave birth to Aaron (both from season 1)



Great scene.   

For some reason I can't post the clip on the site, so you'll have to endure the link .


----------



## frozenfishsticks (Feb 4, 2009)

Jin???


*more characters needed for post*


----------



## Supa Swag (Feb 4, 2009)

So Young Rosseau meets Jin.

Did the older one ever meet him?


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 4, 2009)

IDK, but Jin seemed to recognize her, so I'm sure they have. I just don't remember when.


----------



## Noah (Feb 4, 2009)

So that's two weeks in a row now where the super shocking ending wasn't shocking or really suspenseful at all. Next week better be amazing.

And wtf! Vincent's not on his leash?! I'd worry about them having eaten him, but we all know that The Harbinger would not stand for such a thing.


----------



## benstevens19 (Feb 4, 2009)

that guy being Widmore really took me by surprise last episode. But i saw the russo thing coming sense the season premiere. At comic-con one of the writers said Russo's plot line was gonna play out but not in a flashback, and then i saw the season premiere and it was obvious and predictable what they were gonna do. I think i might be getting a little too smart for this show and thats no good. yeah we get it, they can time travel, now through us something new already.


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 4, 2009)

Yeah, didn't think very much happened. Not to say it was bad, but this episode just didn't feel right like the first 3 have.


----------



## Supa Swag (Feb 5, 2009)

I'd much prefer that the series spend as little time as possible with the O6 story (even though Ben is great) and more time on the island and Desmond.


----------



## JJ (Feb 5, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> The interesting thing about Jin is when we watched the last episode of season 4 in HD, we saw someone jumping off the freighter as it exploded.
> 
> I think he's alive.



Glad I was right on this one. 



Shark Skin said:


> Yeah, didn't think very much happened. Not to say it was bad, but this episode just didn't feel right like the first 3 have.



I think what was intriguing was Claire's mum not really knowing about Aaron. That was the only thing I didn't see coming. 

Interesting which ones are getting nosebleeds and who are not. The only ones from the island group who aren't getting them are Locke, Sawyer, and Faraday.


----------



## Noah (Feb 5, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> Glad I was right on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Since Locke told the O6 that everyone on the island dies, I think we can assume they'll all get one soon enough. I'll bet when Faraday gets his, we'll see the reason for "Desmond Hume is my constant" note from last season.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 5, 2009)

filler... 

next please.


----------



## Baub (Feb 5, 2009)

I wonder who gave Sun that gun,the person probably has her daughter hostage.


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 5, 2009)

I haven't seen last nights episode so I kinda skipped the last few comments, but I personally don't care for this season that much so far. I like the time skipping on the island, but I just wish they would explain some things before starting a new shitton of questions.


----------



## benstevens19 (Feb 5, 2009)

Baub said:


> I wonder who gave Sun that gun,the person probably has her daughter hostage.



doubt it, sun is just out for revenge for jin.



Gummyvites said:


> They're definitely dragging out the "getting back to the island" story a bit.  I guess they're planning on using the time travel stuff to explain all the story holes from the previous season.  I want to see Walt again.  Haha, I don't even remember what happened last season.



something tells me it will all pay off. lost hasn't let me down for the last 4 seasons and i don't think it will now. its all build up. like how the people on the  other boat were that were shooting at them. they held exactly 6 people so maybe they were the oceanic six in those black hoods or some one else we know.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 5, 2009)

I am pretty sure that Miles father is the doctor from all of those videos. Miles said he has never been on the island before but all of those people that have been on there for a while are getting nose bleeds so hes obviously been on there before for over a year at least.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 5, 2009)

He probably left the island really young like maybe at like one or two since he doesn't remember anything about it.


----------



## benstevens19 (Feb 5, 2009)

*LOST THEORY #1*

In the season premiere we saw Daniele at the orchid several years ago, the group is headed toward the orchid now, so either there in that same time as when that Asian baby was born or they will be by the time they get there. I think they'll stay at russo's time line for the next episode meaning at least TWO more episodes of random filler filled time flashes and melodrama with the O6 about whether they want come back or not. Then the show will start getting juicy and head in a different direction. The six will be back within the next 3 episodes i'm sure.

*LOST THEORY #2*

Desmond is gonna meet up with the 6 in LA along with Penny(Wdmore's daughter) along with Widmore's grandson and guess who's family Ben vowed he would kill Yeah, i know, even after he was warned by one of the worlds most dangerous men that she would be in danger.  I don't think he'll do anything right away, especially with the Oceanic 6 around, but brace yourself for some awkward tension, why, because thats how writers write these shows. But if he does kill her, and brutally, he officially will ascend to evil category and there'd be no going back.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 5, 2009)

WOOT! HE LIVES! WHO CALLED IT?! WHOSE THE MAN!?


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 6, 2009)

Supa Swag said:


> I'd much prefer that the series spend as little time as possible with the O6 story (even though Ben is great) and more time on the island and Desmond.



You're suppose to want that.


----------



## Doom85 (Feb 6, 2009)

Am I the only one disappointed that when Kate told Ben, "just who the hell do you think you are?!", Ben didn't reply:

"I dunno, Kate. JUST WHO IN THE HELL DO YOU THINK I AM?!!!!" 

Anyway, it was an okay episode. Jin/Rousseau was the best part (and Montand! An arm removal scene will be sweet!). Oh yeah, I heard in one of the podcasts that Rose and Bernard are just wandering around the Island, for those wandering where they disappeared to after the arrow attack.

Since only those jumping in time seem to be getting this current nosebleed deal, I doubt this is what Rousseau thinks her crew got sick on and killed them because of it. So I think her crew must somehow get the "time-jumping" via their minds that Desmond went through in Season 4. Considering how that shit went down, it's sorta understandable Rousseau might have snapped, especially after losing her child.


----------



## batanga (Feb 6, 2009)

benstevens19 said:


> I think they'll stay at russo's time line for the next episode meaning at least TWO more episodes of random filler filled time flashes and melodrama with the O6 about whether they want come back or not.


[YOUTUBE]ZMv5gNNjna4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 6, 2009)

Hmm I'm interested by this well. It hadn't made an appearance in any of the previous seasons right?


----------



## Bobby Jean (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm really excited about the episode: 316,
This episode was originally supposed to have aired right before the 2-3 week break (these episodes usually have that ending which leaves us wanting more than usual).

now it's life and death of jeremy bentham, these eps have nothing to do with each other so bring it on!


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 7, 2009)

Baub said:


> I wonder who gave Sun that gun,the person probably has her daughter hostage.





I'm wondering if you even watch Lost. Widmore gave her the gun, including the documents which had surveillance reports of Ben. What logic are you using to assume that her daughter is a hostage? There isn't anything that Sun knows or can do that would cause her daughter to be kidnapped.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 7, 2009)

About the crashed Ajira airway.

This Obviously happened after the Oceanic six left the island, since there are remains of camp and Dharma beers, and Vincent's leash (the survivors probably ate Vincent)


----------



## Noah (Feb 7, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> About the crashed Ajira airway.
> 
> This Obviously happened after the Oceanic six left the island, since there are remains of camp and Dharma beers, and Vincent's leash (*the survivors probably ate Vincent*)



NOBODY EATS VINCENT!

On that island, Vincent eats you!

Seriously, wtf. You can't just go and eat the harbinger of doom. That means there would be no more warning for when a character is going to die!


----------



## benstevens19 (Feb 7, 2009)

Bobby Jean said:


> I'm really excited about the episode: 316,
> This episode was originally supposed to have aired right before the 2-3 week break (these episodes usually have that ending which leaves us wanting more than usual).
> 
> now it's life and death of jeremy bentham, these eps have nothing to do with each other so bring it on!



i dont know what you're talking about. Please explain if you know something we don't.




ExoSkel said:


> About the crashed Ajira airway.
> 
> This Obviously happened after the Oceanic six left the island, since there are remains of camp and Dharma beers, and Vincent's leash (the survivors probably ate Vincent)




* PERSONAL LOST THEORY #3*

After the oceanic crashed, another smaller plane crashed. But the survivors on this plane, unlike the ones on oceanic, were never able to cope peacefully with each other. They resorted to savagery and even cannibalism at times. Due to years on the island, with no hope of rescue they grow to be a ruthless and lawless society. Thats why they were shooting at locke's group. 

* PERSONAL LOST THEORY #4*

The island doesn't just move through time but is moving all around the planet as well. Ajira airway's is based in India, Rousseau(i finally learned to spell it right) was from France, and we've had people come in through the years from Australia, America, Africa, and all over. When flashes happen the island moves to a different location during last flash they moved somewhere close to the Tahiti region. Thats where Rousseau said her crew was before they reached the island.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 7, 2009)

Daniel already stated that the island moves in time *and* space


----------



## benstevens19 (Feb 7, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> Daniel already stated that the island moves in time *and* space


 

no way, everything i write is cannon.

 *looks at what i wrote* 

I might've phrased what i wanted to say incorrectly. edit.

I've had discussions with friends saying that the island didn't move somewhere new and that it only went back in time and is in the exact same place just in a different time period which is what i was debating. i understand your complaint with what i wrote. From what i've been watching, the cast has only been questioning when they are(because thats what's relevant for now). I'm just making speculations about where they are in a span of time just in case it might affect the story line when the oceanic 6 attempt to return to the island.


----------



## olaf (Feb 7, 2009)

benstevens19 said:


> I've had discussions with friends saying that the island didn't move somewhere new and that it only went back in time and is in the exact same place just in a different time period which is what i was debating. i understand your complaint with what i wrote. From what i've been watching, the cast has only been questioning when they are(because thats what's relevant for now). I'm just making speculations about where they are in a span of time just in case it might affect the story line when the oceanic 6 attempt to return to the island.


if island stayed in the exact same place in space every time it moved in time, ppl would have hard time living there

remember earth rotates around sun, and sun isn't exactly staying in one place. so if island jumped into the exact same place in space, it doesn't mean it would still be on earth.



also, your sig is over size limits


----------



## Bobby Jean (Feb 7, 2009)

Madonna said:


> if island stayed in the exact same place in space every time it moved in time, ppl would have hard time living there
> 
> remember earth rotates around sun, and sun isn't exactly staying in one place. so if island jumped into the exact same place in space, it doesn't mean it would still be on earth.
> 
> ...



It's obvious the island isn't staying in the exact same place but something within the island is controlling and linking itself WITH island, some sort of electromagnetic force.


----------



## Bobby Jean (Feb 7, 2009)

benstevens19 said:


> i dont know what you're talking about. Please explain if you know something we don't.




I guess i was a little vague,
usually, the episode before the mid-season break ends with a cliffhanger,
s4 - alex being captured
s3 - jacks plan for kate and sawyer to escape
etc

This seasons mid-season cliffhanger episode was ORIGINALLY 316, but The Life & Death of Jeremy Bentham switched places with it because the writers had a change of heart for some reason.

Whatever the reason, they originally thought that episode "316" would have a great ending and leave the fans desperate for more as they've stated in various interviews that the midseason episode is most important for fans to stick around.


----------



## benstevens19 (Feb 7, 2009)

Madonna said:


> if island stayed in the exact same place in space every time it moved in time, ppl would have hard time living there
> 
> remember earth rotates around sun, and sun isn't exactly staying in one place. so if island jumped into the exact same place in space, it doesn't mean it would still be on earth.



 Maybe the island can still be governed by the laws of gravity, and even as it goes through time it's still held down to the earth's atmosphere. But its continuously moving, like the moon around the earth, although, not in a fixed orbit. Better yet, it's like an electron going around the nucleus of an atom.  Daniel said the island was like record skipping randomly. That would mean even time itself is acted upon by gravity. Either that or they work cohesively as a single force. Making the island a record and gravity/time(or whatever the force of energy is) is the record player.



> also, your sig is over size limits




 i reduced it to 1 on the font. It should be fine now, i hope.


----------



## olaf (Feb 7, 2009)

benstevens19 said:


> Daniel said the island was like record skipping randomly. That would mean even time itself is acted upon by gravity. Either that or they work cohesively as a single force. Making the island a record and gravity/time the record player.


ahahahah 

so Island is kept on gravity leash since it can only break the laws of punny force like time 

but seriously, it was said or at least implied that island moves thorough time and space.


----------



## benstevens19 (Feb 7, 2009)

Madonna said:


> ahahahah
> 
> so Island is kept on gravity leash since it can only break the laws of punny force like time



 "puny force like time" its funny hearing it said like that. i was saying gravity and time worked together, and who knows, can possibly be converted from one unit to another. And also i remind you gravity, in strong enough amounts, is the one of the strongest forces there is. According to Einstein's theory of general relativity, a black hole is a region of space in which the gravitational field is so powerful that nothing, including electromagnetic radiation (e.g. visible light), can escape its pull after having fallen past its event horizon. Infact, according to string theory, gravity *is* the greatest force there is.

Back on topic 




> but seriously, it was said or at least implied that island moves thorough time and space.




* re watches episode* Daniel says he isn't sure whether the island is moving through space and time or the people are. Now that i think about, the island is the constant and its the people that are moving through time. When sawyer went back and saw Kate delivering Claire's baby, the island wasn't moving through time sawyer was. Or when they went to the beach and all their stuff was gone. The island didn't move, they moved, to a time before their stuff was on the beach. This may actually prove my *PERSONAL LOST THEORY #4* wrong and my friend right, maybe the islands location isn't as random as i thought.

But that still doesn't, explain where the island went During the season finale. Clearly the Oceanic 6 saw it move. So, where is the island in this day and time in 2005. It's not moving through space or time, the crew is. It's in one specific location. At least, thats what my new deduction is.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 8, 2009)

Episode 4 was awesome.

Time travelling works surprisingly well for this show.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 8, 2009)

benstevens19 said:


> But that still doesn't, explain where the island went During the season finale. Clearly the Oceanic 6 saw it move. So, where is the island in this day and time in 2005. *It's not moving through space or time, the crew is.* It's in one specific location. At least, thats what my new deduction is.


The fact that the O6 saw the island disappear would mean that the island is the on that's moving through space. Not the ones who were left behind. Daniel would have no way of telling if it's the island or them that's moving, us (the audience) only know that it's the island.


----------



## benstevens19 (Feb 9, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> The fact that the O6 saw the island disappear would mean that the island is the on that's moving through space. Not the ones who were left behind. Daniel would have no way of telling if it's the island or them that's moving, us (the audience) only know that it's the island.



I'm gonna use the record player analogy because that's what Daniel used. If you don't agree that's fine(we don't all have to agree). There's a reason why i think what i think and it's because of the little details that i see. And i try to fit them together like pieces to a puzzle. 

1. What i think
Imagine that the island is a record player and the "left behind's" are the record. When Ben pushed that wheel, he moved the record player from one side of the room the other. But by doing so, the Record itself started to skip. In the season four finale we saw Ben move the island from one place to the next, simple teleportation, nothing more. But by doing so it caused time/space around the left-behinds to go haywire.

2. Why i think it 
 It's kind of hard to put what i'm thinking in my head into words exactly so i'll just give the gist of  it. I based what i wrote looking from looking at all perspectives and siding with the one that's the most deductive. From the left behind's perspective, it can go either way. But, lets say from Richards perspective, Locke was teleported to his time(the 1950's) not the other way around. Same with Desmond, and with Kate. To them they weren't moving through time, but to the left behind's they were.

I was taught in English class to give counter arguments when ever writing something so if i switch up opinions that's what that is  and that's what this is below(although i'm not switching opinions).
3.Why i might be wrong
Though that's what i think, that doesn't mean that's what the writers are thinking. They could be just randomly throwing events in there just for some shock value like heroes volume 3 and have nothing coherently connecting them to anything of importance. Who knows, they could completely drop the time travel plot all together once the oceanic six get back and take the story in a new direction, and not explain anything at all. As of now, i fail to see where this plot is ultimately going; but, after four season of spot on writing, they've more then earned my optimism and i'm sure the pieces will all come together in the end.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Feb 9, 2009)

benstevens19 said:


> 1. What i think
> Imagine that the island is a record player and the "left behind's" are the record. When Ben pushed that wheel, he moved the record player from one side of the room the other. But by doing so, the Record itself started to skip. In the season four finale we saw Ben move the island from one place to the next, simple teleportation, nothing more. But by doing so it caused time/space around the left-behinds to go haywire.



This makes so much sense. I'd been having trouble reconciling the (apparent) disappearance of the island with the fact that only sawyer and co seem to be traveling through time but this seems like a plausible explanation. It could be wrong, but I'll subscribe to this theory for now.


----------



## Logic (Feb 10, 2009)

More Juliet please.


----------



## Supa Swag (Feb 10, 2009)

benstevens19 said:


> 3.Why i might be wrong
> Though that's what i think, that doesn't mean that's what the writers are thinking. They could be just randomly throwing events in there just for some shock value like heroes volume 3 and have nothing coherently connecting them to anything of importance.



No way, they're not that bad and never were.


I'm still confused on why the 815 survivors and Juliet are going through time yet Richard and the 'Others' aren't.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 11, 2009)

Let's hope tonight's episode gives more answers rather than questions.


----------



## Noah (Feb 11, 2009)

Ah hahaha! Fuck yeah! Take that, Rocky Dennis! It's about time she disappeared.

Based on all these dead/dying characters saying that they should go back, I'm really hoping for a debbie downer ending for this show.


----------



## En Too See (Feb 11, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> Let's hope tonight's episode gives more answers rather than questions.



and yet again...they definitely did the direct opposite of what you wanted...


*Spoiler*: __ 



This was a pretty weird episode.  I guess we know the origin of the monster now since it apparently was made by whoever made the four-toed statue.  Kind of weird that it makes clones or whatever is in the temple.  I guess it can be explained now that Widmore and Ellie are Daniel's parents.  What I find peculiar is [not surprising coming from the show] that Daniel had already met Charlotte in the past.  But it would make sense seeing as though he was seen working in what would be the Orchid.


----------



## Supa Swag (Feb 11, 2009)

Awesome moment when Sawyer and Jin reunited.

I didn't really care about Charlotte, but it was kinda sad when she died in front of Daniel.

Interesting that Ben didn't seem to know that Mrs. Hawking was Daniel's mom.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 12, 2009)

loool so jacob was actually Jack's father, kudos to people who knew about it...

smoke monster moaarr 

And that temple thing was cool, I knew this had gotta do with some mythological shit, either it'd be some alien life forms or some people who lived in the ancient world like the dudes in atlantis and lemuria who reached to a peak in civilization but  then somehow dissapeared. 

And lol @ the old woman... Whats she doing @ the church all day.


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 12, 2009)

Ok Christian Shephard isn't Jacob, hes just his voice, who he chooses to use to talk to people. 

Locke won't stay dead, and if he does he will be like Richard. (just a prediction)

Where are you people getting that Charles Widmore is Daniels dad? Hes a rich guy who financed his experiments. I'm not saying that it might not end up being true, but I certainly haven't seen any evidence. 

I wonder what will come of all the people not being there to go back to the island, and if somehow the rest will show up.

Also the Daniel meeting Charlotte in the past thing probably just means that they will flash to a time when she was a child and he will end up meeting her.


----------



## ez (Feb 12, 2009)

so locke is dead for good...that's the only thing i'm actually surprised by


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 12, 2009)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> loool so jacob was actually Jack's father, kudos to people who knew about it...
> 
> smoke monster moaarr
> 
> ...



Yeah, the day before I was wondering if they'd ever get back to the mythology of the island, so I'm happy to have seen that. I just hope they get around to explaining it or at least informing us about it.


----------



## JJ (Feb 12, 2009)

attackoflance said:


> Ok Christian Shephard isn't Jacob, hes just his voice, who he chooses to use to talk to people.
> 
> Locke won't stay dead, and if he does he will be like Richard. (just a prediction)
> 
> ...



Widmore being Daniel's father. Yeah I agree that's false (until I see otherwise).

About Christian, that's what I was wondering myself. Did Locke call him Jacob specifically? 

I had this weird theory that Charlotte is Daniel's daughter. 



ezxx said:


> so locke is dead for good...that's the only thing i'm actually surprised by



I'm not convinced yet.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 12, 2009)

ezxx said:


> so locke is dead for good...that's the only thing i'm actually surprised by



He is the invincible immortal, he can't die.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 12, 2009)

ezxx said:


> so locke is dead for good...that's the only thing i'm actually surprised by



Didn't Ben say there could be a way to revive him, once back on the island? Like in eps 1 or 2 of this season?

I thought it was weird that they did not in fact NEED all of the people right away, when they made such a big deal about it.

I feel bad for desmond


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 12, 2009)

I think that everyone will end up showing up some way or other, and they just want to get people back as quick as possible.

I do remember him saying there was a way to bring Locke back in the last episode last season or the first this season, can't recall.

As for Christian/Jacob, I think what they are doing is showing you that what Christian says isnt what he thinks but straight from Jacobs mouth, he is using Christian as his vessel but the words are his. Maybe he can't leave the cabin?


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 12, 2009)

Another excellent episode.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 12, 2009)

Locke isn't actually dead. Ben was (in my opinion) clearly acting as if Locke was only temporarily dead and that he needed to be protected until they get to the island where Locke will most likely revive.

Last night's episode was pretty cool. I was hoping Desmond & Eloise got some words in to each other, but we'll have to wait till next week.


----------



## En Too See (Feb 12, 2009)

attackoflance said:


> Where are you people getting that Charles Widmore is Daniels dad? Hes a rich guy who financed his experiments. I'm not saying that it might not end up being true, but I certainly haven't seen any evidence.



I assumed that the girl that escorted Daniel to the bomb who was named Ellie and had some kind of relationship with Widmore was Eloise, who is actually Daniel's mother. Hence why Widmore knew who Eloise was when Desmond visited Widmore in England and could possibly be Daniel's dad.


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 12, 2009)

attackoflance said:


> I think that everyone will end up showing up some way or other, and they just want to get people back as quick as possible.



Seemed that way in the preview.


----------



## Batman (Feb 12, 2009)

Daniel knows things, and I want to know what.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 12, 2009)

Christian is *NOT* Jacob!

Looking back to the scene when John first encountered Christian.

John: "Are you Jacob?"

Christian: "No, but I could speak on Jacob's behalf."


----------



## benstevens19 (Feb 12, 2009)

attackoflance said:


> Also the Daniel meeting Charlotte in the past thing probably just means that they will flash to a time when she was a child and he will end up meeting her.



Well no, it means he'll flash to a time before she was born, get stuck or decide to stay behind, grow old and then tell her to leave the island. Sucks to be Daniel right now.

Oh, and was there ever an episode of charlotte having a flashback of an old guy Telling her to GTFO the island, don't remeber, i'd like to see that.

*Show Highlights*

Rousseau's story line being played out, although i don't see how that will affect the episodes to come. Maybe it was to help Explain The mindset of the monster, and why it choses some people to live and some to die. It killed off the women or at least attempted to(i believe it told Rousseau's husband to kill her). Also, some how her husband new that the black smoke was a defense mechanism. I wonder how he found out. Did Ben and the others get to him and somehow convert him to their side.

Ben has always been a little more towards the gray area like, Ben saying he sacrificed a lot to keep them and their friends safe. This gave hope for Ben's Character. That was until what Jack's dad told Locke in the Orchid. And i don't even mean the part about how "listening to never brought you any good. The wheel that controls space and time slipped off it's axis and Ben just happened to be last to use it.  Can't believe i didn't suspect him to begin with. Guess You can add Charlotte to Ben's death toll, giving him a grand total of 2 kills this episode. 

Wait, did you just say 2 kills this episode? Jin gave Locke his ring and Locke promised to give it to Sun as a way to convince her not to return. And from what i understood from that little stand off, Locke intended to keep his promise. This would be bad for Ben because he needs her to come back. Lucky enough for Ben, Locke never saw Sun because he just happened to die, and now Ben has the ring. *starts to fell self pity* A blind person probably could've spotted this faster than i did. 
Ben, in your shows, killing your characters, with out you even knowing. Kudos to the writers being able to do this for so long(make us believe Ben isn't behind everything even though he always is). Thought Widmore faked the plane crash, it was Ben; Thought Claire's mother wanted Aaron, it was Ben. Watch, Ben will probably kill penny, and despite him vowing to do it, they'll probably make me think it was Claire or something. And that doesn't even make any sense! You thought Ben was manipulating the cast, wait to you see what he has planned for you And here i thought Widmore would be final Villain.

PERSONAL LOST THEORY #5 Ben theories. 

Both Ben and Jacob want The O6 to come back. But, Jacob says Ben can't be trusted. How can this be if they want the same things? Easy, Ben wants them back for his own selfish purposes. He doesn't care about the lives of the people left-behind. When locke and ben entered the cabin together, Jacob(or his voice said) "help me". What did he need help from? Could Ben be doing something to harm Jacob or the island. Remember, at a time, the island was punishing Ben.

Did Ben purposely help cause the chaos on the island to happen, probably, did he kill Locke, Maybe. Although(counter argument), Locke knew ha had to die. This is how i think it went down. Locke isn't a man that would break his word. Locke Promised to not tell Sun to come back, so he lets Ben kill him and leaves the ring with him. Why would Locke trust Ben you ask? Well that's what Ben does, In a week i'll probably retract this and say future Aaron is behind it all. 

On that note, Wouldn't it be cool if we had future people time skipping and saw like an 20 year old Aaron which i can see happening. ;-) but that's a topic for another day. Funny, i started typing with little to say.


----------



## Captain Gir (Feb 13, 2009)

Nick2cool said:


> I assumed that the girl that escorted Daniel to the bomb who was named Ellie and had some kind of relationship with Widmore was Eloise, who is actually Daniel's mother. Hence why Widmore knew who Eloise was when Desmond visited Widmore in England and could possibly be Daniel's dad.



wow i never thought about that...now im interested


----------



## Dave (Feb 14, 2009)

benstevens19 said:


> On that note, Wouldn't it be cool if we had future people time skipping and saw like an *20 year old Aaron* which i can see happening. ;-) but that's a topic for another day. Funny, i started typing with little to say.


----------



## Dave (Feb 18, 2009)

ARE YOU GUYS READY TO SHIT SOME BRIX ALL UP IN HEAH?


----------



## spaZ (Feb 18, 2009)

why are they playing episode 7 and not 6 tonight?


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 18, 2009)

Episode 7? How do you know that its episode 7 and not 6?


----------



## spaZ (Feb 18, 2009)

Says on the site. Apparently the creators want to show episode 7 first before 6 for some odd reason.


----------



## En Too See (Feb 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



This episode wasn't really anything all that special.  The only thing that is worth mentioning is Jin working for Dharma now.  With this in place, it would explain how Daniel is working in the mines now.  Didn't think it was necessary to go through all that just for one episode.  Good thing is they're all back on the island.




BTW, what the fuck?  Why would they go out of order of episodes?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 18, 2009)

"I wish you had believed." -JL


frankly, i'm surprised Jack didn't believe...i mean, i know if i see a living pillar of smoke, teleporting islands and ghosts walking around i sure as hell would believe.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 18, 2009)

Apparently they did the out of order episodes back in season 1 also.


----------



## Noah (Feb 18, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> "I wish you had believed." -JL
> 
> 
> frankly, i'm surprised Jack didn't believe...i mean, i know if i see a living pillar of smoke, teleporting islands and ghosts walking around i sure as hell would believe.



Yeah, Jack's a pretty goddamn big retard. But when isn't he.

What we're neglecting to mention is that Ben is awesome.

"My mother taught me." Ha! You didn't have a mom, Ben! Oh, you're always lying you phenomenal bastard.

And goddamn, that boy sure did go to town on Penny and/or lil' Charlie. Either that, or Des beat the ever living piss out of him.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 18, 2009)

Ben is Beast...i lol every time that man strolls onto the screen with that innocent face; you just know he finished fucking over at least 3 people every time he grins.


who wants to bet Desmond gave him that broken arm?


----------



## Supa Swag (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm sure Des beat the crap out of Ben but Ben got away.

Not looking good for Penny though.

And LOL @ Frank "We're not going to Guam, are we?"


----------



## JJ (Feb 18, 2009)

So much went on!

I love that comment that Eloise made about Ben about not believing him.  Ben is the master manipulator.  

I was "debunked" before, but after seeing Jin in the Dharma uniform, I do think my earlier statement about Sawyer running the camera and wearing the Dharma uniform could still be correct.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 18, 2009)

i love how Kate got in one last 'roll in the hay' with Jack before going back to here man sawyer...just like a guy would do. thinking with her clit


----------



## Noah (Feb 19, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> i love how Kate got in one last 'roll in the hay' with Jack before going back to here man sawyer...just like a guy would do. thinking with her clit



They had to recreate the original flight!

-Sayid was with a marshall.
-Jack brought the body
-Hurley brought the guitar for drive shafting on the island!
-Sun brought...something.
-Kate brought a baby in her tummy!


----------



## Dave (Feb 19, 2009)

Noah said:


> They had to recreate the original flight!
> 
> -Sayid was with a marshall.
> -Jack brought the body
> ...


u mean claire


----------



## JJ (Feb 19, 2009)

No, he meant Kate who was on the plane in the episode and slept with Jack prior.

I wouldn't be surprised if she was knocked up.


----------



## Supa Swag (Feb 19, 2009)

Noah said:


> -Sun brought...something.



Well she is holding Jin's wedding ring...very much like Rose holding Bernard's wedding ring.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 19, 2009)

Owkay.. Lost lost me this epsiode... The method of going back to the island made 0 sense... Dunno, things got out of hand... 

I understand all the space time shit but what is this about 'creating the same circumstances' shit ?


----------



## Born Runner (Feb 19, 2009)

Probaly one of the best episodes of LOST ever.

I have a bad feeling that the last scene of next weeks episode will be locke about to hang himself with some really depressing music.

WHY LOCKE.. WHY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 19, 2009)

I like how Ben told Jack that he didn't know Locke hung himself, but he was telling Locke how important he was before he would hang himself in the preview. Ben just can't tell the truth


----------



## olaf (Feb 19, 2009)

so lock died for our sins, and then he rose from dead

that sure sounds familiar


----------



## spaZ (Feb 19, 2009)

Wasn't Desmond suppose to be on the plane though?


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 19, 2009)

Nope, even if he was suppose to, I'm pretty sure he would rather kill himself then come to the island again.


----------



## Born Runner (Feb 19, 2009)

i like how Ben gets beaten up in almost every episode


----------



## spaZ (Feb 19, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> Nope, even if he was suppose to, I'm pretty sure he would rather kill himself then come to the island again.



Still if the island isn't finished with him I am pretty sure he might end up going back to it.


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 19, 2009)

Born Runner said:


> i like how Ben gets beaten up in almost every episode



I like how no one asked him if he was ok I mean seriously he got the shit beat out of him, I expected Jack to ask him what had happened with him.


----------



## Psychic (Feb 19, 2009)

Something tells me Sayid was the only one on that plane who didn't plan to be on that plane but when he saw the others he was like "oh shit what the hell."


----------



## En Too See (Feb 19, 2009)

I wonder who it was that Ben went to go visit and ended up getting his ass kicked by.


----------



## JJ (Feb 19, 2009)

Desmond couldn't really be on the plane anyway. He would have probably had to come by boat. Although I'm still trying to figure out who Ben is subbing for.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 19, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Wasn't Desmond suppose to be on the plane though?






Nick2cool said:


> I wonder who it was that Ben went to go visit and ended up getting his ass kicked by.



He went to kill penelope, he said that he needed to fullfill a promise he made to an old friend.

He told charles that he'd kill his daugther. 

Imo, he killed their child accidently, he might have also killed Penny. 

Desmond might be alive, he probably is.

Ben is the King


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 19, 2009)

The way he looked I don't think he killed anyone... I wouldn't be surprised if Charles kept an eye on Des and Penny and sent some protection for Penny.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 19, 2009)

Another great episode.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 19, 2009)

Its to early for Ben to be even near Penelope.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 19, 2009)

I _really_ want to know what happened to Ben after he followed Desmond, more than anything in the show right. It seems really interesting. _I hope Desmond isn't dead._


----------



## spaZ (Feb 19, 2009)

I don't remember Ben following Desmond...


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm assuming he followed him because we know that the old friend he made a promise to was Widmore, and Desmond had just left were the church where Ben was. It's completely logical that he had someone or he himself, had been tracking Desmond after he left, because he has no other way of finding Penny. Not to mention he called Jack from a boat harbor, that is most likely the same one where Desmond docked.


----------



## Grrblt (Feb 20, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> Desmond couldn't really be on the plane anyway. He would have probably had to come by boat. Although I'm still trying to figure out who Ben is subbing for.



Locke probably. They both got the injury and leader of others thing.


----------



## Born Runner (Feb 20, 2009)

Well Desmond suddenly popped out of nowhere, that suprised Ben and i think Ben decided to follow him and kill Penny


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 20, 2009)

I came in here with questions and answers but they all all posted already..so I will just say awesome episode.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 20, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> Desmond couldn't really be on the plane anyway. He would have probably had to come by boat.



I was thinking the same thing. ^_^


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 20, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> I was thinking the same thing. ^_^



That was one of the things I was gonna say but someone said first too


----------



## ~L~ (Feb 20, 2009)

nice episode yet again. i hope they explained to us why hurley is there. kate's reason is most prob cause they took aaron away i suppose. and i really want them to sun to meet with jinn soon and all of them to meet sawyer <3


----------



## Logic (Feb 20, 2009)

How can you guys be content with this episode? It didn't have enough Juliet


----------



## Supa Swag (Feb 21, 2009)

So I'm watching season 1 right now where Michael has his first flashback episode and I can't help but think that Walt's mom is a certified BITCH.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 21, 2009)

When ever are we going to find out what happened to Walt when the Others took him and they kept on saying he was special... Also there was that thing where his step dad was freaked out about like the bird dieing and stuff.


----------



## JJ (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't like reading spoilers, but I do know Walt will be back.


----------



## Supa Swag (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Walt is gonna be in the next episode since he told Hurley that Locke visited him.

but yeah we really need answers about this boy.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 21, 2009)

walt who ?




Seriously, that kid needs more spot light, he is pretty plot significant.


----------



## Doom85 (Feb 22, 2009)

Supa Swag said:


> And LOL @ Frank "We're not going to Guam, are we?"



This. Frank thought about turning around, then decided, "whatever you guys decide, I'll just roll with it." The man's laid back and cool, I respect that.

I suspect if Locke comes back, they're going to solve a double-mystery: explain how he's alive, and how Richard never ages via some complicated time method. Hopefully the explanation won't cause my head to explode.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Doom85 said:


> This. Frank thought about turning around, then decided, "whatever you guys decide, I'll just roll with it." The man's laid back and cool, I respect that.
> 
> I suspect if Locke comes back, they're going to solve a double-mystery: explain how he's alive, and how Richard never ages via some complicated time method. Hopefully the explanation won't cause my head to explode.



Richard I believe Richard is supposed to be 400 years old- I think that was released by the producers. I think he came to the island on the Black Rock (the ship with all the dynamite back in the earlier seasons). He's probably still alive because the island- or Jacob- wants him to be alive. 

I'm more interested in that black guy from the last season, the one who hired Naomi, vistited Hurley, and told Locke to go on that trip to Australia. His name is Michael Abaddon, which means he is probably the ultimate antagonist.


----------



## Supa Swag (Feb 22, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> I'm more interested in that black guy from the last season, the one who hired Naomi, vistited Hurley, and told Locke to go on that trip to Australia. His name is Michael Abaddon, which means he is probably the ultimate antagonist.



Isn't it Matthew Abaddon?

yeah he's gonna be fierce, since I think his translated name roughly means "Matthew the Destroyer".


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Supa Swag said:


> Isn't it Matthew Abaddon?
> 
> yeah he's gonna be fierce, since I think his translated name roughly means "Matthew the Destroyer".



(looks up Wiki)

You're right, my mistake. Matthew Abaddon.

Abaddon does mean "The Destroyer". It's usually given as the name of an angel, a demon, the Antichrist or or another name for Satan himself- regardless, he is supposed to be the harbinger of the Apocalypse. His plans for the island must be frightening indeed (at least, the damn well better be).


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 22, 2009)

My LOST season 1-4 download just finished, gonna re-watch the series next week. X3


----------



## Cel (Feb 22, 2009)

You could have always watched the first 4 seasons online (at high def on abc.com), and saved that HD space..


----------



## Yasha (Feb 22, 2009)

Abaddon will be in the next episode I heard. 

Did anyone see the preview already? 

[YOUTUBE]9oosNfLM1Wc[/YOUTUBE]



*Spoiler*: __ 



OMG, Locke lost a toe. Remember the 4-toed statue Sayid saw? Locke must have gone back in time and done something great. Or else why would they build a statue for him? Locke is officially the Jesus of the series.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 23, 2009)

Holy shit at the spoiler.


----------



## Kamina (Feb 23, 2009)

Yasha said:


> Abaddon will be in the next episode I heard.
> 
> Did anyone see the preview already?
> 
> ...



There has been alot of rumours going around that Locke is the statue because of this preview, if you pause at 22 you can see what I mean.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 23, 2009)

Cel said:


> You could have always watched the first 4 seasons online (at high def on abc.com), and saved that HD space..



No I prefer watching it on my TV, and space is never an issue.

Anyway it was interesting watching episode 10 again, I had forgotten about that psychic guy's reading of Claire.


----------



## darthsauron (Feb 23, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Anyway it was interesting watching episode 10 again, I had forgotten about that psychic guy's reading of Claire.



I don't know if you remember but 
*Spoiler*: _Actual Spoiler not Image or Whatever_ 



Eko meets the psychic and the psychic reveals he is a fake. It's possible he might actually have had some psychic premonition regarding Claire though.


----------



## Logic (Feb 25, 2009)

Well damn!


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 25, 2009)

LOL, yeah that's right damn


----------



## Logic (Feb 25, 2009)

Rofl Ben you know what obviously the island is saying go #^&* your self. Locke just keeps ending up on his feet while Ben is all messed up.


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 25, 2009)

Ben's such a fucking punk


----------



## En Too See (Feb 25, 2009)

This week's episode was pretty decent. All the shots of Locke's foot in the episode makes me feel as though it's the four toe statue. I have a feeling that the Abbaddon guy has more use in this series than being killed off by Ben, so I don't see this will be the last we see of him. Another question raises now that we know how Locke died, why did Ben do it? I also have another question, why is it Tunisia? I know that it's kind of been explained before with the connection of it seeing as though Charlotte visited Tunisia before going to the island and apparently it's the "exit".


----------



## Ceveti (Feb 25, 2009)

Good episode of lost tonight.

It's good to know what "really" happened to John.

Now I just want to know the why.


----------



## ez (Feb 25, 2009)

just how many times will Locke be fooled? lawl


----------



## Supa Swag (Feb 25, 2009)

lol, poor Locke.

I'm thinking Ben convinced Eloise that he was taking Locke's place after he killed Locke when he got his info. He's gonna be mighty surprised when Locke is up and about (since I don't think he knew that Locke had to die).

And I refuse to believe that Abaddon is done for after this. No way.


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 25, 2009)

Agreed. There's something mystical about him. He may have been working for Widmore, but to me that was just an inside job. He must have known it was the easiest way to get to Locke.


----------



## Logic (Feb 25, 2009)

I just find it so hilarious that the island just seems to love Locke and hate Ben. I think Locke's life is so messed up off the island it's making up for it. While Ben is such a huge ass it just spits in his face.

I'm beginning to think Ben doesn't really want whats best for the island...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 26, 2009)

it makes sense that the island hates Ben...apparently he fucked over Widmore who was to be the previous leader and now he keeps fucking over Locke who is supposed to be the current leader.

also, jacob once told locke "help me"...i think Ben is even fucking Jacob over in some way. Sneaky bastard 

_______________


so Locke might be the 4 toed statue huh? could happen considering the time travel thing theyve got going now...but i think they'd have to import plenty of ancient stone masons to build a statue that size.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 26, 2009)

I used to like Ben, now I fucking despise him. Consider me on team Widmore.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 26, 2009)

Damn Locke, eventhough Locke is my favorite character I despise him for being so easly fooled by Ben.

But I still don't get why Ben all of a sudden change his mind about John, why did he kill him right after hearing that woman's name. didn't Ben know eloise already ?

Ben is the King though, he cannot be beat 


I loled when abaddon became Ben's fodder, still good episode


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 26, 2009)

wow, this episode was awesome.

I hope that's not the last we see of Abbadon.


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 26, 2009)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Damn Locke, eventhough Locke is my favorite character I despise him for being so easly fooled by Ben.
> 
> But I still don't get why Ben all of a sudden change his mind about John, why did he kill him right after hearing that woman's name. didn't Ben know eloise already ?



He killed him for the same reason everyone has said. Ben still thinks the island needs/wants him. Its just about the same way he acted with Juliet, he just can't let go of someone/something, especially if that person/thing is choosing someone else over him.


----------



## En Too See (Feb 26, 2009)

Why no discussion about why Tunisia is so significant?


----------



## benstevens19 (Feb 26, 2009)

benstevens19 said:


> Wait, did you just say 2 kills this episode?* Jin gave Locke his ring and Locke promised to give it to Sun as a way to convince her not to return. And from what i understood from that little stand off, Locke intended to keep his promise. This would be bad for Ben because he needs her to come back. Lucky enough for Ben, Locke never saw Sun because he just happened to die, and now Ben has the ring. *starts to fell self pity* A blind person probably could've spotted this faster than i did.
> Ben, in your shows, killing your characters, with out you even knowing.* Kudos to the writers being able to do this for so long(make us believe Ben isn't behind everything even though he always is). Thought Widmore faked the plane crash, it was Ben; Thought Claire's mother wanted Aaron, it was Ben. Watch, Ben will probably kill penny, and despite him vowing to do it, they'll probably make me think it was Claire or something. And that doesn't even make any sense! You thought Ben was manipulating the cast, wait to you see what he has planned for you And here i thought Widmore would be final Villain.
> 
> PERSONAL LOST THEORY #5 Ben theories.
> ...



I was somewhat right

Ben began rapping the cord around his hand after he heard what locke said about Jin. By the time Locke mentioned Eloise Ben had already made up his mind to kill him so i dont think its just because of that. Maybe Ben new he could get to everyone else but didn't have anything on Sun, when Locke told him about the ring he figured he had all he needed to convince her. But i think there's more to it than just getting the ring to convince sun. Next week Ben will probably tell Locke that he knew Locke had to die that way he could be alive again, only it had to be murder not suicide. Maybe it had to be the same way jack's father died. Wasn't Christin murdered outside a bar in Sydney, maybe the murder's strangled him. 

Matthew Abbadon is to busy with Fringe. But he may return one last time. 

ANSWERS

Ben is no dought enemy to the island. We finally get a reason why we needed them to come back, war is gonna break lose an we need soldiers. 

QUESTIONS
The war to come, what will the sides be? We have The Oceanic Survivors, The Others, Dharmha, Freighter group (the 4 or so that's left), and The Aijira Survivors. Was it the Aijira Survivors dressed in black who shoot at Sawyer? Are they really that big of a threat to be contenders for the island? 

THEORY

The time jumping stopped. I assume the time jumping stopped when Locke moved the wheel in the orchid. The survivors are where they are permanently. Jack and the left behinds are stuck in the past. At least for now.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 26, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> He killed him for the same reason everyone has said. Ben still thinks the island needs/wants him. Its just about the same way he acted with Juliet, he just can't let go of someone/something, especially if that person/thing is choosing someone else over him.



I don't get it. Explain please.



Nick2cool said:


> Why no discussion about why Tunisia is so significant?



The old woman explained some space time shit @ 6th episode. I don't remember what exactly she said but I think she mentioned some stuff about that.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 26, 2009)

The only big question I have is how the hell did Jin went back into time? 

He's now part of Dharma and I'm assuming he is not in present time. How is he gonna fit into all this?

Next, are Ajira survivors aware of the Others? And is this whole big war gonna be between those two groups?


----------



## En Too See (Feb 26, 2009)

benstevens19 said:


> QUESTIONS
> The war to come, what will the sides be? We have The Oceanic Survivors, The Others, Dharmha, Freighter group (the 4 or so that's left), and The Aijira Survivors. Was it the Aijira Survivors dressed in black who shoot at Sawyer? Are they really that big of a threat to be contenders for the island?



That's not really possible seeing as though they weren't on the island before Sawyer got shot at and they wouldn't know who he was until after the second plane crash.  I think it was Dharma behind that.  I believe the war will be between Widmore and the inhabitants of the island since the only three people that still are alive from the freighter are Frank, Miles, and Daniel.



ExoSkel said:


> The only big question I have is how the hell did Jin went back into time?
> 
> Next, are Ajira survivors aware of the Others? And is this whole big war gonna be between those two groups?



The flashes put Jin there like with everyone else.  I believe the next episode will answer your second question.


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 26, 2009)

I thought Ben killing Locke was obvious..he doesn't want whats best the the island and he is the bad guy. He killed Locke once he had all the info he needed from him.


----------



## spaZ (Feb 26, 2009)

Locke was suppose to die anyway not like it really matters how he died. Though once Ben wakes up he might be surprised. Also I thought Ben wasn't allowed back on the island?


----------



## Doom85 (Feb 26, 2009)

So I assume Locke and co. are in present time, since they're on the Hydra Island, but the station appears to have been deserted for quite a while (I guess the Others have been sticking to the main Island given recent events). So we'll have to wait and see how they'll reunite with those in "DHARMA time".

Also, I wonder who's going to get shot? (Frank and some "woman" took one of the canoes, Sawyer and the gang take another a few episodes back when they were in "this time", and then followed by whomever in the third. Then someone in the third canoe gets shot. Hopefully no one important....)

Boy, LOST is messing with my head with this time deal. 

Nice to see at least Walt gets a semi-happy ending. I think Locke will still see him later via visions, but for the kid specifically, I think he gets to live his life in peace.


----------



## attackoflance (Feb 26, 2009)

Doom85 said:


> So I assume Locke and co. are in present time, since they're on the Hydra Island, but the station appears to have been deserted for quite a while (I guess the Others have been sticking to the main Island given recent events). So we'll have to wait and see how they'll reunite with those in "DHARMA time".
> 
> Also, I wonder who's going to get shot? (Frank and some "woman" took one of the canoes, Sawyer and the gang take another a few episodes back when they were in "this time", and then followed by whomever in the third. Then someone in the third canoe gets shot. Hopefully no one important....)
> 
> ...



actually arent those boats from rousou(sp?) when they first arrived?
and i wonder who the people wanting to hurt locke were..the new plane crashed people?


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 26, 2009)

Nah, Rousseau and that lot came in an inflatable life boat.


----------



## benstevens19 (Feb 26, 2009)

Nick2cool said:


> That's not really possible seeing as though they weren't on the island before Sawyer got shot at and they wouldn't know who he was until after the second plane crash.  I think it was Dharma behind that.  I believe the war will be between Widmore and the inhabitants of the island since the only three people that still are alive from the freighter are Frank, Miles, and Daniel.



Before sawyer was shoot they found material from Aijira Airways, Juliet said she recognized where the airways was from. This means that the plane was on the island at that time. Locke was wearing a black blanket around him similar to those of the attackers. But this doesn't mean it was them  for sure. 

Well, i meant Widmore and his associates. Right now he only has the crew from the boat left. There's a couple more people from the freighter on the island not counting the main . When the freighter was about to blow Daniel transported people to the island for safety.  A couple of those were freighter extras and they ran along with the survivors fodder during the arrow attack. If you remember correctly two of em got blown up at the creek. 

Although, most likely will be over looked because of one of this shows most long lasting plot holes since season 1. The lack of regulations when it comes to the extras. The producers don't seem to be keeping track of them, whether it be their numbers or the actors playing them. It wouldn't have hurt this show to hire 30 or so permanent extras to stand in the back ground for the sake of continuity and to give the viewer the sense of familiarity. Although, random people getting killed by flamming arrows is still enjoyable.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 26, 2009)

Nick2cool said:


> Why no discussion about why Tunisia is so significant?



no idea why Tunisia would be significant unless the island is in some way connected to ancient Carthage or Phoenicia...


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 26, 2009)

Too little info on that to really say much anyway. But that could be a possiblity.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 1, 2009)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I don't get it. Explain please.



Ben wants to go back to the island- as far as he's concerned, it's his home, whether it wants him or not. When Locke told him that he (Locke) needed to find Eloise, Ben realised or deduced just how the others (that is, Jack and co.) were expected to go back to the island, and killed John to ensure that only he could then bring them back. 

Despite that and murdering Penny (or trying to, at least), he's probably not the arch-villain if his only goal is to be king of his own little world again (his obsession with getting women safely pregnant is a symptom of that- he wants the island to be completely autonomous). Widmore, Abaddon and maybe others (where is Alvar Hanso, the arms merchant behind the Dharma Initiative?) are still probably the real bad guys, and Jacob does'nt strike me as completely sane or trustworthy either. 

Still, Ben at least proved himself as quite the menacing little nutcase.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 1, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> Ben wants to go back to the island- as far as he's concerned, it's his home, whether it wants him or not. When Locke told him that he (Locke) needed to find Eloise, Ben realised or deduced just how the others (that is, Jack and co.) were expected to go back to the island, and killed John to ensure that only he could then bring them back.
> 
> Despite that and murdering Penny (or trying to, at least), he's probably not the arch-villain if his only goal is to be king of his own little world again (his obsession with getting women safely pregnant is a symptom of that- he wants the island to be completely autonomous). Widmore, Abaddon and maybe others (where is Alvar Hanso, the arms merchant behind the Dharma Initiative?) are still probably the real bad guys, and Jacob does'nt strike me as completely sane or trustworthy either.
> 
> Still, Ben at least proved himself as quite the menacing little nutcase.



so you are saying that Ben didn't know how to get back to the island untill John mentioned eloise ?
But what difference would it make @ that point since they(john and the rest of the oceanic) would go back to the island anyways, ben could have joined them.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 1, 2009)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> so you are saying that Ben didn't know how to get back to the island untill John mentioned eloise ?
> But what difference would it make @ that point since they(john and the rest of the oceanic) would go back to the island anyways, ben could have joined them.



Unless they said no. 

This way, he makes it seem like they need him. _He's_ the one that brought them together after all.

.....

Unless, of course, he simply calculated that they needed a corpse to represent Christian.


----------



## En Too See (Mar 1, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> Despite that and murdering Penny (or trying to, at least), he's probably not the arch-villain if his only goal is to be king of his own little world again (his obsession with getting women safely pregnant is a symptom of that- he wants the island to be completely autonomous). Widmore, Abaddon and maybe others (*where is Alvar Hanso, the arms merchant behind the Dharma Initiative?*) are still probably the real bad guys, and Jacob does'nt strike me as completely sane or trustworthy either.



I don't think, and this is just my opinion, that they'll connect anything from the online parts to the actual show.  I feel as though this could easily be compared to the filler and actual cannon of naruto.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 1, 2009)

Nick2cool said:


> I don't think, and this is just my opinion, that they'll connect anything from the online parts to the actual show.  I feel as though this could easily be compared to the filler and actual cannon of naruto.



He was mentioned in the show, in the very first season (or was it the second?), in the videos of the Dharma Initiative.

I think that Asian doctor in those videos was also a member of the foundation. And he is showing up very soon.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 1, 2009)

the Hanso family is intimately connected to the lore of Lost...

even the Blackrock was a merchant ship of the Hanso family.


----------



## En Too See (Mar 1, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> He was mentioned in the show, in the very first season (or was it the second?), in the videos of the Dharma Initiative.
> 
> I think that Asian doctor in those videos was also a member of the foundation. And he is showing up very soon.



His "great-grandfather" was, since he was the captain of the Black Rock.  He might actually be since they're in the Dharma Initiative time period.  We'll have to see and find out.  I am sure it's going to be a definite yes on the doctor though.  Maybe we'll find out that the theory of Miles being the son of the "Doctor" to be true.

I really want to know what's going on between Dharma and the survivors now,  I have a feeling that Jin had to take Hurley, Kate, and Jack back to the Barracks and that's when Kate is taken hostage.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 3, 2009)

This show is going to end soon D:


----------



## Grrblt (Mar 3, 2009)

Abaddon can't be dead. He was way too cool just to be the driver and get killed.


----------



## Blinus (Mar 3, 2009)

Can I request some help from fellow Lost fans?



I'm trying to make the case for us 'Free Will trumps Fate' believers, so if you could check out the link and vote five on my theory, that'd be a step toward victory.

Thanks.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm a bit late, but last week's episode was awesome.

Good to have Locke back at last.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Mar 3, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> Abaddon can't be dead. He was way too cool just to be the driver and get killed.



He was a black character on lost, it was only a matter of time.





Ekoooooooo


----------



## Slice (Mar 3, 2009)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> He was a black character on lost, it was only a matter of time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He radiated so much win that any other character on screen was overshadowed by him. They needed to kill him off or they would have been forced to fire all other actors and make it a one man show.


----------



## Grrblt (Mar 4, 2009)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> He was a black character on lost, it was only a matter of time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But what about WAAAAAAAALT?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 4, 2009)

you guys should know that dying don't mean shit on lost with all the flash backs, flash forwards, and flash side ways...plus that space ship pretending to be an island that brings people back to life n shit


although Abadon is working on Fringe now


----------



## Jotun (Mar 4, 2009)

Fringe is a JJ Abrams show though >_>


----------



## Logic (Mar 4, 2009)

Less than 1 hr.

Finally some answers. Oh and ofc more Juliet.


----------



## benstevens19 (Mar 4, 2009)

This episode is guaranteed to be win, can't wait.


----------



## Logic (Mar 4, 2009)

Stay away Sawyer. Please don't create a god damn love square.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 4, 2009)

Any guess what year sawyer is on?


----------



## Logic (Mar 4, 2009)

70s.

Richard walking in all cool like.

He's like "Wazzzzup....now gtfo".


----------



## Logic (Mar 4, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 4, 2009)

LOL so Sawyer and Jack are on 1977 and Locke is on present time? Looks like it hmmmm


----------



## Logic (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm so mad at Sawyer.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 4, 2009)

hey man 3 years is a hard time not to get laid, can't blame the guy


----------



## Logic (Mar 4, 2009)

Theres a whole god damn DHARMA Initiative to screw wtf.


----------



## benstevens19 (Mar 4, 2009)

hahaha, the love square of dome. 10/10 for having Michele(Tony Almedia's 

wife from 24) back on prime time. I hope they meet kid Benjamin Linus? The 

whole*if you could go back and time and kill baby Hitler would you do it* 

dilemma.  I wonder if the baby Amy gave birth to is someone we know?  I 

wasn't sure where this would go, but this is awesome. Sawyer was able to 

think on his feet and displayed good leadership skills. He took charge of his 

group and thought out a plan that led them to succeed in there mission, he'll 

make a fine soldier in the war to come. Now i just hope to see what Jack and 

Locke have to offer. All the plot lines seem to be progressing amazingly, well 

everything except for the pedo Daniel exposition. He had a lot of potential, 

but I guess for the next  ep, while the others are saving the day, he'll be 

watching 4 year-old Charlotte through her bed room window or 

something but i'm suer he'll be back brainier then ever.


----------



## Ceveti (Mar 4, 2009)

Everything was cool until Kate showed up.

Stay away Sawyer, stay away!


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 4, 2009)

Juliette...that woman is just fine. And not just cuz of her looks but that badassery...she never hesitates with that trigger 


anybody else get a good look at that statue? i fucking missed it 




finally:  Jack, Sawyer, Kate and jules need to just move in together and you know...swap n shit


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 4, 2009)

Gummyvites said:


> Sawyer gets first dibs on all the ladies.  Jack is always sloppy seconds.



ah too true, too true lol jack


----------



## The World (Mar 4, 2009)

Damn as soon as i saw Juliette tell Sawyer she loved him, i'm like this ain't gonna last....................even though i want it too.


----------



## Supa Swag (Mar 4, 2009)

Dammit, Lost. We finally get to see the 4 toed statue and we only get a 4 second shot from the back???? freakin bastards. Looked like Anubis though. Also, is the earthquake the Losties experienced the cause of the statue being broken apart?


lol my man Sawyer keeps on pimpin. He's gotten all the best looking women on the island, indirectly caused the breakup of one relatonship because of a promise and managed to turn 2 weeks into 3 years.

He need to stick with Juliet though. Kate's been looking like a real bitch lately.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 4, 2009)

3 years though...he didnt even tell her they came back. 


She's gonna shoot him.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 4, 2009)

Supa Swag said:


> He need to stick with Juliet though. Kate's been looking like a real bitch lately.



its cuz she got all maternal n shit...she needs to go back to being jungle jane swinging from tree's with gun in hand and she'll be fine again.

Though sawyer should stick with Juliette though, they make a good team.


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 4, 2009)

Logic said:


> 70s.
> 
> Richard walking in all cool like.
> 
> He's like "Wazzzzup....now gtfo".


Yeah, that was fucking win And Sawyer saying that Richard had eyeliner was pretty damn awesome too.


benstevens19 said:


> hahaha, the love square of dome. 10/10 for having Michele(Tony Almedia's
> 
> wife from 24) back on prime time.


Damn I knew she looked familiar.



~RAGING BONER~ said:


> anybody else get a good look at that statue? i fucking missed it



They didn't really show it too well. Looked like they showed it from the back. Possibly ancient Egyptian, but I can't say for sure.

Also I think my head will go splody if there's another love triangle/square



Gummyvites said:


> Sawyer gets first dibs on all the ladies.  Jack is always sloppy seconds.


I'm not really sure who the sloppy seconds are anymore


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 4, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> They didn't really show it too well. Looked like they showed it from the back. Possibly ancient Egyptian, but I can't say for sure.


or Carthaginian/Phoenician which would explain the connection with Tunisia 



Shark Skin said:


> I'm not really sure who the sloppy seconds are anymore



Sawyer bone Kate-o first and Jack never nailed Juliette iirc...

sloppy seconds jack.


----------



## Noah (Mar 4, 2009)

Episode was great up until the last 9 seconds.

Looks like we could have been wrong about the camera man not being Sawyer...


----------



## The World (Mar 4, 2009)

So whos the child of Horace and Amy going to be? If this is 1977 then he should be what? 32 years old? And who will he be?

And i thought Horace was married to a woman named Olivia. What the fuck is going on? 

On a side not, i'm glad to see Amy aka Reiko Aylesworth on another show.


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 5, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> or Carthaginian/Phoenician which would explain the connection with Tunisia


Ah yeah, I forgot about that




~RAGING BONER~ said:


> Sawyer bone Kate-o first and Jack never nailed Juliette iirc...
> 
> sloppy seconds jack.



Ah of course. Smex-wise Jack is always too late.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 5, 2009)

I bet Amys baby is Jacob. Hes the first child born the island he has to be special.


----------



## The World (Mar 5, 2009)

spaZ said:


> I bet Amys baby is Jacob. Hes the first child born the island he has to be special.



Yeah that could be!


----------



## Noah (Mar 5, 2009)

spaZ said:


> I bet Amys baby is Jacob. Hes the first child born the island he has to be special.



Yeah, that was my thought too. The group (of retards) that I watch LOST with every week all decided that it was Ben and I'm an idiot. Apparently they forgot what happened with Horace and Ben's parents during the first Benisode in season three.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 5, 2009)

Is john locke in 1977 or is he in the present time... 

This surely is a nice twist of events, lol, ben is going to kill em all


----------



## En Too See (Mar 5, 2009)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Is john locke in 1977 or is he in the present time...



If you saw last week's episode, you'd know that Locke got teleported to present time, hence why he was able to talk to everyone.

Anywho..

I think the statue is Locke with a mullet.


----------



## Doom85 (Mar 5, 2009)

spaZ said:


> I bet Amys baby is Jacob. Hes the first child born the island he has to be special.





Especially since Horace apparently built Jacob's cabin (according to Locke's dream in Season 4), and would fulfill the writers' assurance back in Season 3 that Jacob was not someone we had met before. Also might explain why "Claire" told Kate not to bring Aaron back to the Island (and Sun's kid and Walt staying behind as well), maybe Island-born children get really screwed up later on in life like Jacob apparently is since he needs Locke's help.

My favorite moments of this episode:

-Richard slamming the torch in the ground was awesome: "I was mayor of Gotham City during the Joker's reign, bitches, you think a bunch of scientists are gonna push me around?!" Then Sawyer winks at the fanbase by calling him the "guy with eyeliner" (note: for those who don't know, the actor naturally looks that way) and shocks Richard with a bunch of info.
-statue was EPIC. Lord knows I was sick of hearing people accuse the writers of forgetting about it, now hopefully they'll STFU
-Sawyer forgot what Kate looks like!  Considering she's one of my least favorite characters, that was just awesome to hear. I already liked Sawyer and Juliet, but never liked them together, but this episode changed my mind
-next episode: Sayid and Ben are back, awesome! (though how he convinces Locke to spare his life is beyond me) I also heard who the new DHARMA dude with the glasses in the preview is supposed to be, but I won't say to avoid spoilers (in fact, some might have even forgotten the name by now)

Note: I could accept Rose and Bernard wandering around back during the time flashes, but now it's just confusing. 3 years, and DHARMA never located them?! Either they're dead (hopefully not, I'm not big on off-screen deaths) or the Others have captured them.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 5, 2009)

I find it pretty interesting though that the survivors and swayer and them all haven't seen each other for 3 years. I thought when the survivors got back on the island they would meet up with swayer and them when it was only been like a week since they left.


----------



## Blinus (Mar 5, 2009)

BEN'S LAFLEUR OBSERVATIONS

- The island. Increases sperm count, heals cancer and paralysis, and also apparently make it really easy to learn the hardest language in the world. Go Jin!

-Daniel's gonna try and stop Charlotte from ever dying, just like how he met Desmond at the hatch and implanted that new memory. I think BOTH DANIEL AND DESMOND are "uniquely and miraculously special" in that the rules of fate don't apply.

We know this is true with Desmond, but I think Daniel has it too. Desmond turning the key exposed him to that super time controlling energy briefly, and Daniel experimented on rats he named after his mom at Oxford, with no head protection from the radioactive time machine thingy. Maybe exposure to the time energy is what frees you from fate, so long as you have a Constant.

I think Daniel WILL prevent Charlotte from dying. Did you hear if mumbling? "Not gonna do it, not gonna talk to her, not gonna" etc. etc. The guy who was so adamant about the rules of time is now trying to figure out how to break them.

-Sawyer's an even better liar than I thought.

-I thought I would hate the Sawyer/Juliet pair, but that's some good chemistry... better than he ever had with Kate. This is Kate: "I love Jack, oh he offended me, I love Sawyer, oh he offended me, back to Jack, oh he..." and so on. Hate Kate.

-Horace has seen better days. Where's Olivia? His wife from the Ben flashback ep?

-Remember the season 3 premiere when they were all reading Carrie and there was an older woman there, Amelia? I think that's Amy. Who is her baby? She chided Ethan motherly in that ep. maybe him?

-Yay, we saw the completed four-toed statue! ... From behind. Damn. I'm convinced what with the time jumping that will no doubt be back at some point, one of our main characters gets stuck in ancient times, loses a toe, but is seen as a God by the ancients, and gets a statue.

That's all, just some quick thoughts. 

P.S.: If you enjoyed my observations, you can show your appreciation by voted 5 stars on my free will theory here: 

If not, that's okay.


----------



## Grrblt (Mar 5, 2009)

Benjamin Linus said:


> BEN'S LAFLEUR OBSERVATIONS
> 
> - The island. Increases sperm count, heals cancer and paralysis, and also apparently make it really easy to learn the hardest language in the world. Go Jin!


Do you think only kids born in Korea are able to learn Korean? They possess specialized genes?


----------



## Blinus (Mar 5, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> Do you think only kids born in Korea are able to learn Korean? They possess specialized genes?



I was just referencing how I have a lot of foreign friends and after more than 3 years they still hate trying to communicate in English.

Maybe Jin's a prodigy.


----------



## Grrblt (Mar 5, 2009)

Did your foreign friends learn English from a native speaker before they turned 10? Learning languages is usually not difficult for young kids.


----------



## Blinus (Mar 5, 2009)

It was just supposed to be a funny comment. I didn't intend to start a discussion.

Sorries.

And no, they didn't, they both moved here in late teens. Those two at least. The others I'm not sure how long.


----------



## En Too See (Mar 5, 2009)

This episode was great, waiting for them to cover this time period is something I have wanted them to do for awhile.  The only things I am wondering is what kind of group of people Alpert are leading and is Jacob, Horrace and Amy's kid?  Not surprising that they showed the back of the statue, it looked like one of the egyptian god figures, Anubis.  I am not really surprised that Sawyer and Juliet are together, they have better chemistry than Sawyer and Kate.


----------



## Doom85 (Mar 5, 2009)

Benjamin Linus said:


> - The island. Increases sperm count, heals cancer and paralysis, and also apparently make it really easy to learn the hardest language in the world. Go Jin!
> -Horace has seen better days. Where's Olivia? His wife from the Ben flashback ep?



-He had 3 years to learn, so it's not really that surprising.
-Actually, it was never stated or implied in Season 3 that Olivia was Horace's wife, the fanbase just kinda assumed. Now we're guessing she was his sister.


----------



## The World (Mar 5, 2009)

Benjamin Linus said:


> I was just referencing how I have a lot of foreign friends and after more than 3 years they still hate trying to communicate in English.
> 
> Maybe Jin's a prodigy.



Pfff i hate how foreigner's say English is the hardest language to learn, when people learn it, all they learn is the basics and speak it brokenly anyway, like most Americans.  

It isn't hard to learn few basic words. At least it's harder for a American to learn a foreign language than a foreigner learning English. I guess that just means Americans are stupid i guess.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 5, 2009)

just a quick 2 cents. 

the baby cannot be jacob, since when lock met albert on the 50's.. he mentioned he came on the name of jacob and albert recognized the name.

2nd: i think the baby is Desmond... we have yet to see his parents as far as i can remembre.


----------



## The World (Mar 5, 2009)

There on a island that time-travels with a never aging Richard and your worried about Jacob being known before he was born? Lawl. 

The baby could be anyone really, Locke, Desmond, even Richard.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 5, 2009)

Can't be Locke we saw him get born remember? And Richard was there when he was born to.


----------



## The World (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh yea i forgot Johns mom was only 15 when she had him lol woops.


----------



## benstevens19 (Mar 5, 2009)

Desmond did say he was born on a magical island in one Episode but i don't remember which.

English is far from the hardest languages to learn.


----------



## attackoflance (Mar 5, 2009)

Well didn't Horace marry the chick who sawyer saved? So she should have died in the normal future if not for him right? So maybe they changed something and the baby isnt anyone we know..? Or does this just mean that Sawyer saved her in the past and we are just finding it out?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 6, 2009)

attackoflance said:


> Well didn't Horace marry the chick who sawyer saved? So she should have died in the normal future if not for him right? So maybe they changed something and the baby isnt anyone we know..? Or does this just mean that* Sawyer saved her in the past and we are just finding it out?*



this.

what has happened already happened.


----------



## attackoflance (Mar 6, 2009)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> this.
> 
> what has happened already happened.



Then how does daniel plan on chang..you know what nevermind my head hurts


----------



## Grrblt (Mar 6, 2009)

attackoflance said:


> Then how does daniel plan on chang..you know what nevermind my head hurts



It's one of those things where you know it won't work but you try it anyway for love etc.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 6, 2009)

Fucking Kate, I hope Juliet shoots her. In the face. Sawyer and Juliet have real good chemistry, but you know he fucked up when he didn't tell her where he was really going.


----------



## Slice (Mar 6, 2009)

Let's see if i did get that right:

Step 1 - Kate x Jack

Step 2 - Kate x James

Step 3 - Jack x Juliet

Step 4 - Jack x Kate

Step 5 - James x Juliet

Step 6 - Jack x Kate (again)

Step 7 - ???

Step 8 - Profit


----------



## The World (Mar 6, 2009)

James x Claire. ..........................:ho.........Allllll righhhhhht. GIGGETY!


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Mar 6, 2009)

Juliet is a boss


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 6, 2009)

WTF? When we first saw Richard back in Dharma's day, he was dressed in ragged clothes and hippie hair, now he is dressed in all modern?.

I just know Chang is still alive, he was never killed in the Purge.

And regarding about the 4-legged statue,


----------



## Supa Swag (Mar 6, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> WTF? When we first saw Richard back in Dharma's day, he was dressed in ragged clothes and hippie hair, now he is dressed in all modern?.
> 
> I just know Chang is still alive, he was never killed in the Purge.
> 
> And regarding about the 4-legged statue,




Richard looking like that may have been part of a disguise like when Tom wore the fake beard.

and wow at the pic. Guess that pretty much clinches it.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 6, 2009)

yeah, that pretty much clinches it...the statue being Tawaret, egyptian goddess of pregnancy, makes a HELL of a lot more sense than a mullet sporting John Locke.

not to mention the eqyptian temple and other hieroglyphs we've seen around the island.


----------



## Even (Mar 7, 2009)

LOST is so awesome right now  
Lost and 24 = best shows on television


----------



## Slice (Mar 7, 2009)

Even said:


> LOST is so awesome right now
> *Galactica*, Lost and 24 = best shows on television



Fixed 

I really enjoy this season so far, i only hope they dont write themselves into too much plot holes (like where the hell have the other 30+ survivors been for three years)


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 7, 2009)

Even said:


> LOST is so awesome right now
> Lost and 24 = best shows on television



Agreed! 24 is so good this season.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 7, 2009)

Epic episode.


----------



## En Too See (Mar 7, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> yeah, that pretty much clinches it...the statue being Tawaret, egyptian goddess of pregnancy, makes a HELL of a lot more sense than a mullet sporting John Locke.
> 
> not to mention the eqyptian temple and other hieroglyphs we've seen around the island.



I think they're going to be a little more original than that. Maybe.

I'd like it if Horrace's child is in fact a character we have not met yet.  Even though it would be a little surprise sauce if Desmond or somebody else we found out was born into Dharma, I'd prefer if it was somebody new.


----------



## Ceveti (Mar 7, 2009)

You know all of this talk recent talk about the statue made me think about something...

In the episode the "Life and Death of Jeremy Bentham", Hugo was drawing something that looked like it had to do with Egypt.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 8, 2009)

It looks like a female, but it could be a red herring. Unconfirmed until I see boobs.  It's holding an ankh in each of its hands, just like ancient Egyptian gods, and ankh is a hieroglyphic character that bears the meaning of "eternal life" (Richard? He wore a hairstyle similar to the statue when he met child Benjamin). Paul's necklace is also in the shape of ankh.


Edit: Didn't see this. Great find!



ExoSkel said:


> And regarding about the 4-legged statue,






Ceveti said:


> You know all of this talk recent talk about the statue made me think about something...
> 
> In the episode the "Life and Death of Jeremy Bentham", Hugo was drawing something that looked like it had to do with Egypt.



Yeah, he was drawing the Great Sphinx of Giza.


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 8, 2009)

Seems like a bit like a decorative headdress to me. Looks like it might even have dog/cat ears.


----------



## attackoflance (Mar 9, 2009)

Well..I think the object obviously having so much to do with Egypt is a pretty big thing. I mean you see stuff here and there, but it seems like they are trying to go in that direction in a big way.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 9, 2009)

I think I read it somewhere that the producers said Egypt and reincarnation are important in the series. Not sure if it's true though. But an interesting related fact:

The company's name on Ben's van that was used to carry Locke's body, _Canton-Rainier_, is an anagram of "Reincarnation".

Don't tell me John Locke is actually the reincarnation of King Tut. :ho


----------



## JJ (Mar 10, 2009)

This is just a random thought. What if the Egyptians were the first to discover the island and that Richard (who looks like he could be Egyptian) goes back that far.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 10, 2009)

^



> Ancient Egyptians used a type of eyeliner called kohl to protect their eyes from sunlight. This is very important, due to the fact that Egypt has a lot of sun, and direct sunlight can often be very harmful.



This would explain his beautiful eyeliner perfectly.  Maybe his eyeliner protects him from the sonar fence too. 

But Egyptian or not, I bet Richard can read hieroglyphics.


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 10, 2009)

hopefully richard is some sort of reincarnation of ramses and can summon mummy guardians with magical powers.


----------



## ~L~ (Mar 10, 2009)

finally caught up  saw epi 7 and 8 at one go. ben you devious prick saving locke than killing him oh you 

sawyer and juliet got together  i have to say i never really fancy juliet but they did share some chemistry. i was a little sad when i heard sawyer said he couldn't remember kate's face  but then the ending of epi 8  Ah hell i don't even know if i support jack x kate more or sawyer x kate more anymore. 

and yeah bring back jungle kate, i didn't really like seeing the maternal kate as much. and hopefully we get to see more of jin and sun's reunion.


----------



## JJ (Mar 10, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> My boyfriend pointed out something very interesting to me. In the beginning, when they're showing the filming of that doctor, he swears one of the cameraman looks a lot like Sawyer. Only his face is mostly covered by the camera.





Grrblt said:


> not Sawyer




I know it was already discussed, but back when I brought this up the end of January some agreed and some didn't that it was Sawyer. Now with this episode, this confirmed it.


----------



## Noah (Mar 10, 2009)

Yeah, I thought about that too when I Lafluer all cleaned up. But I didn't notice the wedding ring on his hand during last week's episode.


----------



## Supa Swag (Mar 10, 2009)

It does look like Sawyer. If it is him he looks...weird.



> Yeah, I thought about that too when I Lafluer all cleaned up. But I didn't notice the wedding ring on his hand during last week's episode.



Well that certainly makes things interesting.

I hope the writers don't take the easy way out and kill Juliet to solve the triangle/rectangle romance. I'm confident they won't since these writers hardly ever let me down.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 11, 2009)

UGHHHH why are they showing the SAME episode last week?!?!?!?!?! UGHHHHHHH


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 11, 2009)

two week break.


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 11, 2009)

I was wonder why the fuck the summary at the beginning was the same as last weeks and then I remembered that it was on a 2 week break 

Anyway, interesting stuff on the statue at the top of the page.


----------



## Grrblt (Mar 12, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> I know it was already discussed, but back when I brought this up the end of January some agreed and some didn't that it was Sawyer. Now with this episode, this confirmed it.



Confirmed what? It still isn't Sawyer.


----------



## JJ (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm still suspicious. It could be a double to throw us off. I'd like to know when he filmed that Dharma video.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 12, 2009)

Why 2-week break? Is it a special occasion in US or something?


----------



## Grrblt (Mar 12, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> I'm still suspicious. It could be a double to throw us off. I'd like to know when he filmed that Dharma video.



Dude on the camera has a wedding ring. Sawyer does not have a wedding ring when he gets the call from Jin.

Dude on the camera is working with a camera. Sawyer is some form of security chief.

If they wanted this to be Sawyer, they would have used Sawyer's actor and just made him less visible, so we could have gone back and seen "oh there he was all along". Now, if it turns out that it's Sawyer, people will go back and see that it isn't him before and many will be angry because the production people screwed up.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 12, 2009)

Aw, no episode this week?


----------



## benstevens19 (Mar 12, 2009)

i actually came home early from work to watch it


----------



## Yasha (Mar 12, 2009)

I learnt it from youtube last week, but then I forgot, and came home excitedly hoping to download it, only to be disappointed. Next week's episode'd better be at least twice as good, to be worth the wait.


----------



## Even (Mar 13, 2009)

no Lost makes me sad 

ah well, at least 24 was awesome this week (and Heroes wasn't too bad either)....


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 13, 2009)

get out even. don't mention heroes in this thread.

no lost makes everybody a little crazy.


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Mar 18, 2009)

*'Sup bitches*



Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck, that was a good episode.
Setting some crazy shit up.


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 18, 2009)

aw crap was there a new episode today?


----------



## Noah (Mar 18, 2009)

...Ethan? Really? I was certain it was Jacob. Oh well....now we find out that Ethan is the only Dharma to join the Others (aside from Ben).

and lol @ Juliet royally fucking with Kate

My friend and I are convinced that the reason Sun didn't go back with the others is because she just kinda showed up on the plane. She didn't really bring or do anything to match the original crash. Jack brought Locke, Hurley had the spanish comic and the guitar, Sayid was arrested and Kate got knocked up. Sun...nothing.


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 18, 2009)

Wait Ethan? When? Damn I must have missed that. 

Its kinda creepy the way the kid Ben's eyes match the intensity of adult Ben...


----------



## Supa Swag (Mar 19, 2009)

Fuckin loved Sawyer's smackdown on Jack about leadership.




Noah said:


> My friend and I are convinced that the reason Sun didn't go back with the others is because she just kinda showed up on the plane. She didn't really bring or do anything to match the original crash. Jack brought Locke, Hurley had the spanish comic and the guitar, Sayid was arrested and Kate got knocked up. Sun...nothing.



Sounds pretty good.

I was going under the assumption that Sun was never supposed to be in 1977 with the others. Sun got knocked up on the island and whenever a woman gets pregnant and gives birth on the island after the 'incident' they die (Claire only gave birth, she didn't get pregnant on the island).

So I figure either Sun was always supposed to leave the island in 2004 so she could give birth, or she stays with them and dies.


----------



## En Too See (Mar 19, 2009)

At first, I was going to complain about there being a continuance problem with Locke not being in the episode.  But then I realized that Ben being unconscious and in the hydra station found by Locke happens after what happened in this episode.  I guess that means that Locke can't see the others either and the reason why the plane wasn't seen was because it won't happen for another thirty years. I wonder what the island in the form of Christian is going to do to bring Sun "back" to Jin.  I didn't get the chance to see next week's preview.  Anybody have a link?


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Mar 19, 2009)

The only one I could find. 
[YOUTUBE]74LITdIXCCY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hyakku (Mar 19, 2009)

Claire was in this episode.

If you look at the part where Christian tells Sun and Frank they have a long journey ahead of them, pause then it closes up to suns face. A girl in blonde is in the back right looks up then looks away, someone's daughter on another lost forum found this out.


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Mar 19, 2009)

You talking about this?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## JJ (Mar 19, 2009)

Next week Sayid looks like he going to throw a monkey wrench into everything.


----------



## QuePasa (Mar 19, 2009)

Gummyvites said:


> Cool preview of next week's episode.  I was kind of waiting for some big shit to happen since everything just been building up with past reunions.  Sayid is probably going try to kill little Ben



Fasho. In the preview he say's he now knows why he was brought back. That's why he will be the original cast member to die this season. His quest to kill Ben will lead to his demise. Faraday said what ever happened will happen. WTF is Faraday?
BTW! Nice catch to that girl who saw Claire!


----------



## MuNaZ (Mar 19, 2009)

yeah by the preview it looks like sayid is the catalyst to Dharma's end...


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 19, 2009)

nice ep man, nothing new but it was fun.


----------



## Noah (Mar 19, 2009)

hyakku said:


> Claire was in this episode.
> 
> If you look at the part where Christian tells Sun and Frank they have a long journey ahead of them, pause then it closes up to suns face. A girl in blonde is in the back right looks up then looks away, someone's daughter on another lost forum found this out.



Oh yeah! I forgot to mention that too. My friends and I spotted that too.

lol @ stage crew getting in the way


----------



## Jotun (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow the kid they got to play Ben was perfect. Looks like Jack alrdy fucked up by asking about Sawyer. I was hoping Christian was gonna lead them to the big pile of dharma bones, that would have been an epic mindfuck 

Nice catch on claire, shits fucking creepy.

Jack getting raped verbally was nice, but you know he's gonna fuck shit up cuz of his ego.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Mar 19, 2009)

^ Gotta agree with you; the kid casted for young Ben Linus was perfect.

Eerily perfect.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 20, 2009)

1. Radzinsky used to work at the Flame
2. Radzinsky was involved in the Swan construction
3. The Swan was not built in 1977
4. Smokey still around in the present, Christian hanging out at the Barracks
5. Every new DHARMA recruit gets knocked out, just like the Others did it
6. Ethan was Horace's son
7. Sun is not with the others in 1977, but may be able to go there w/Frank
8. Faraday is "not there anymore"
9. Caesar did not know Illana.
10. Child Ben met Sayid, and may be further involved.

There, at LEAST 10 points of interest. 

By the way, doesn't this mean Ben already met Jack, Hurley, Sawyer, Kate, Juliet, Jin, and Sayid, and Miles when he was young?

I'm still wondering how Locke is going to connect the dots.


----------



## Grrblt (Mar 20, 2009)

Sasori-puppet#02 said:


> ^ Gotta agree with you; the kid casted for young Ben Linus was perfect.
> 
> Eerily perfect.



We saw young Ben in season 3.


----------



## benstevens19 (Mar 20, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> We saw young Ben in season 3.



yeah, it looks like the same kid, different glasses though.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Mar 20, 2009)

Wednesday's episode was hot!! Sayid meeting young Ben was the most surprising. There's more I want to say, but I can't really put it into words. I'm just going to say that Lost is fucking hot!!


----------



## benstevens19 (Mar 20, 2009)

benstevens19 said:


> hahaha, the love square of dome. 10/10 for having Michele(Tony Almedia's
> 
> wife from 24) back on prime time. *I hope they meet kid Benjamin Linus? The
> 
> ...



wasn't that surprising, kind of predictable actually.


----------



## Dellyshess (Mar 20, 2009)

Good episode, Sawyer was rather annoying though. I want to see what happened to Rose and Bernard soon. Sun is such a hbic, the way she handled Ben was freaking amazing  So we are to believe Ethan was much younger than Charlotte, he definitely didn't look so. Oh,and the Claire moment was so creepy


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Mar 20, 2009)

^ It's only 3 years or so tho right?


Or is that totally off? I don't know how children look at different ages lol


----------



## Dellyshess (Mar 20, 2009)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> ^ It's only 3 years or so tho right?
> 
> 
> Or is that totally off? I don't know how children look at different ages lol



It's actually 7 years, she was 4 when Daniel saw her as a child and Ethan was born 3 years after that. It doesn't really bother me, I just think it's funny because Ethan really didn't look 7 years younger than she


----------



## En Too See (Mar 20, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> 1. Radzinsky used to work at the Flame
> 2. Radzinsky was involved in the Swan construction
> 3. The Swan was not built in 1977
> *4. Smokey still around in the present, Christian hanging out at the Barracks*
> ...



We've known Smokey has been around for all this time because Ben used him to kill the mercs last season.  Faraday is still on the island, working in the construction of the Orchid as we saw at the beginning of the season.  Your second to last point was kind of obvious since Illana came with Sayid to the island and not Caesar.

It doesn't necessarily mean that Ben has met everyone else yet.  I think Ben is acting the way he is around Sayid is because Ben is a hostile and Sayid is not and Ben knows that.

I personally don't think Locke, Ben, or Sun were supposed to come back to the island since they're not in 1977, which in my opinion, is fucking retarded.


----------



## darthsauron (Mar 20, 2009)

Nick2cool said:


> We've known Smokey has been around for all this time because Ben used him to kill the mercs last season.  Faraday is still on the island, working in the construction of the Orchid as we saw at the beginning of the season.  Your second to last point was kind of obvious since Illana came with Sayid to the island and not Caesar.
> 
> It doesn't necessarily mean that Ben has met everyone else yet.  I think Ben is acting the way he is around Sayid is because Ben is a hostile and Sayid is not and Ben knows that.
> 
> I personally don't think Locke, Ben, or Sun were supposed to come back to the island since they're not in 1977, which in my opinion, is fucking retarded.



1. "Present" means 2008.  Ben released the monster on the mercs in 2004. 
2. Sawyer mentions Faraday is no longer with them.  The construction could have taken place at any time during the three year hiatus.


----------



## En Too See (Mar 20, 2009)

darthsauron said:


> 1. "Present" means 2008.  Ben released the monster on the mercs in 2004.
> 2. Sawyer mentions Faraday is no longer with them.  The construction could have taken place at any time during the three year hiatus.



Yes and there's nothing that could of happened to him in those 4 years.  It's fucking Smokey! 

I agree with the fact that Faraday could me off the island which brings up another thought that I have, that when Faraday saw the plane crash on television and was crying, he had already gone crazy.  Which brings another point up, that it's possible that time has already been changed and the flashback we saw with Ben starting the purge happened on a direct result of what is going to happen sometime this season.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 20, 2009)

Nick2cool said:


> We've known Smokey has been around for all this time because Ben used him to kill the mercs last season.


2004 is not 2008. 



> Faraday is still on the island, working in the construction of the Orchid as we saw at the beginning of the season.


Did you NOT pay attention the episode?

Jack: "Did you say Faraday? He's here?"

Sawyer: "Not anymore"



> I personally don't think Locke, Ben, or Sun were supposed to come back to the island since they're not in 1977, which in my opinion, is fucking retarded.


Still, Sawyer aka Le Fleur is a right hand man of Horrace, whom is in charge of the Barracks (according to episode 8). It's kinda hard not to notice a person who orders Dharma operatives around.


----------



## En Too See (Mar 20, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> Still, Sawyer aka Le Fleur is a right hand man of Horrace, whom is in charge of the Barracks (according to episode 8). It's kinda hard not to notice a person who orders Dharma operatives around.



What does that have to do with Locke and Sun?


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 20, 2009)

Oops, I meant to quote this:



> It doesn't necessarily mean that Ben has met everyone else yet. I think Ben is acting the way he is around Sayid is because Ben is a hostile and Sayid is not and Ben knows that.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 20, 2009)

smokey has been around since the Egyptian times without doubt...he comes from that temple.


----------



## En Too See (Mar 20, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> Oops, I meant to quote this:



What does that have to do with everybody else though?


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 20, 2009)

You said there is a chance that young Ben didn't meet everyone back in 1977. But the fact is, Ben encountering at least one of the survivor, for ex: Le Fleur is very high.


----------



## benstevens19 (Mar 20, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> Good episode, Sawyer was rather annoying though. I want to see what happened to Rose and Bernard soon. Sun is such a hbic, the way she handled Ben was freaking amazing  So we are to believe Ethan was much younger than Charlotte, he definitely didn't look so. Oh,and the Claire moment was so creepy




Charlotte must look good for her age, shes about 5 years younger than Ben, and hes clearly in his forties.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 21, 2009)

Pretty awesome episode, young Ben ftw.


----------



## ~L~ (Mar 25, 2009)

did i miss something but why are ppl interested in what happen to rose and bernard? 

also i'm a bit confused with rosseau's baby. i thought it was ben's but she was already pregnant when she came to the island.


----------



## En Too See (Mar 25, 2009)

~L~ said:


> also i'm a bit confused with rosseau's baby. i thought it was ben's but she was already pregnant when she came to the island.



Ben kidnapped Alex (Rousseau's baby) when Rousseau's crew got to the island and everyone but her were killed at the time.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 25, 2009)

It was said like a couple of times in the show that Alex was not Ben's real daughter.


----------



## The World (Mar 25, 2009)

I love it whenever Sawyer screams out "SON OF A BITCH"


----------



## Dellyshess (Mar 25, 2009)

I can't wait for Jack to be reunited with his father


----------



## En Too See (Mar 25, 2009)

Dellyshess said:


> I can't wait for Jack to be reunited with his father



Not possible seeing as though Christian Shepard is dead.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 25, 2009)

Ummm his spirit....


----------



## The World (Mar 25, 2009)

His spirit that can apparently interact with the environment. 
He handed that picture to Sun. I'm guessing he was brought back from the dead, and the island has alot better healing qualities than we imagined.


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh shiyat


----------



## Logic (Mar 25, 2009)

A child. Shot.

Do you see children killed by bullets all the time on tv?


----------



## Shadow (Mar 25, 2009)

YEAH!!!!!!!! FINALLY!!!!!!! YES!!!!!!!!!  DIEE!!!!!


----------



## Supa Swag (Mar 25, 2009)

Wha...what the fuck?

I mean, it's probable that the Island will heal him or something but still...geez.


----------



## ez (Mar 25, 2009)

all the while i was hoping sayid would just get out and snap ben's neck, but i guess a gunshot is acceptable too. :3


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 25, 2009)

LMAO, acceptable Wonder what this means for present Ben. I think that there is a slight possibility that the island will heal him, which could have ended up making the Others think that Ben was chosen by Jacob to be their leader.

I'm a bit bothered by the preview though. Why the hell are they wondering who let Saiyd out? I don't remember seeing Ben turn off the security cameras, so it should have recorded him entering the cell room... Of course he was also wearing a hoodie so... I'm sure it'll be explained next week, in the mean time I'll still be thinking about this episode and be excitedly expecting whats to come


----------



## Reisen Undongen (Mar 25, 2009)

Roxxas said:


> I love it whenever Sawyer screams out "SON OF A BITCH"



It give's me the creaps.


----------



## En Too See (Mar 25, 2009)

Seeing as though Ethan was only born because of the Losties getting involved and Ben being alive after the first plane crash, I have a feeling he's still alive.


----------



## Zrco (Mar 25, 2009)

SAYID,WHAT HAVE YOU DONE!??!


----------



## Reisen Undongen (Mar 26, 2009)

Nick2cool said:


> Seeing as though Ethan was only born because of the Losties getting involved and Ben being alive after the first plane crash, I have a feeling he's still alive.



Most likely he is alive. It's like the producer wants us to think the oposite of what's going to happen next.


----------



## En Too See (Mar 26, 2009)

Reisen Undongen said:


> Most likely he is alive. It's like the producer wants us to think the oposite of what's going to happen next.



It's counter-productive because the show is predictable when it comes to certain things.


----------



## Irishwonder (Mar 26, 2009)

Ben won't die.  "Whatever happens has already happened"  The mere fact that Ben is still alive in the present already tells us the outcome.  It doesn't however tell us how this event plays into his (little Ben's) motivations for the future.

edit: But I was totally rooting for it to happen anyway


----------



## hyakku (Mar 26, 2009)

Nick2cool said:


> It's counter-productive because the show is predictable when it comes to certain things.



Yea, if anything I think another poster is right, he'll probably come back to life and make the others think he's chosen. I really thought it was pointless too, because it's obvious he doesn't die, I mean the next episode is titled, Whatever happened, happened, implying that this was meant to b e.


----------



## JJ (Mar 26, 2009)

There is always a reason for everything. Ben will be alive. I think it was Daniel that said something about how much you want things to change (like him wanting to prevent Charlotte's death), it will happen anyway. I wish I remembered his exact wording.  

My thoughts are that this will be the catalyst for the Dharma Initiative's eventual downfall.


----------



## Supa Swag (Mar 26, 2009)

I was more surprised that the gun actually went off and Ben got shot. I thought course correction would have taken place.

Though I guess this event will help shape Ben into becoming the manipulative little bastard we all know he is.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 26, 2009)

Ok this is confusing but it sounds like Ben is alive since he was when they all went to the island.


----------



## Grrblt (Mar 26, 2009)

Ben learned to be a manipulative lying bastard from Sayid. Calling it now.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 26, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> Ben learned to be a manipulative lying bastard from Sayid. Calling it now.



Seconded

The beautiful irony of it all is that Ben only became a monster AFTER being shot by Sayid.

I see alot of people on other Lost boards discussing an alternate time line theory. I call bullshit on that. Ben was ALWAYS shot by Sayid, just as the losties ALWAYS worked for Dharma.

As someone else pointed, im willing to bet this whole mess with Sayid is what will bring more tensions with the Others and Dharma and, eventually, lead to The Purge. But before even that, we have The Incident to think of


----------



## Shadow (Mar 26, 2009)

Question is who deserves to kill adult Ben

Sayid or Locke or someone else...........I was really happy when Locke got shot by Ben from the season finale 2 yrs ago.....I just never liked him


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 26, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Question is who deserves to kill adult Ben
> 
> Sayid or Locke or someone else...........I was really happy when Locke got shot by Ben from the season finale 2 yrs ago.....I just never liked him



Smokie will kill Ben. He's served his purpose for Jacob by facilitating the means to bring Locke to The Others, but has now caused nothing but grief and danger for the island.

I'm certain at the seasons end we will find out the nature of the smoke monster, and it will kill Ben


----------



## Grrblt (Mar 26, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> Seconded
> 
> The beautiful irony of it all is that Ben only became a monster AFTER being shot by Sayid.
> 
> ...



The season finale is called The Incident. I'm so fucking unwaitingable (that is  a word ).

Next episode is called Whatever happened, happened. It will feature Ben surviving the gunshot and Faraday explaining why he couldn't die.


----------



## ~L~ (Mar 26, 2009)

Nick2cool said:


> Ben kidnapped Alex (Rousseau's baby) when Rousseau's crew got to the island and everyone but her were killed at the time.





spaZ said:


> It was said like a couple of times in the show that Alex was not Ben's real daughter.



alright thanks ^_^ it's been awhile since i saw the previous seasons so alot of details are hazy. i just remember he was devastated when alex was shot so i thought it must be his real daughter 

i'm liking this episode. go go sayid! this episode reminded me how awful ben's father was to him. i wonder how ben survives...i bet alpert shows up outta nowhere and saves him.


----------



## Batman (Mar 26, 2009)

Gummyvites said:


> Stupid Sayid should've shot his head.  He ain't no professional.



I was thinking the same thing.

And how many secret agent women are going to try to kill him in bed before he learns his lesson?


----------



## Grrblt (Mar 26, 2009)

Gummyvites said:


> Stupid Sayid should've shot his head.  He ain't no professional.



Wouldn't have mattered. Ben survives. What happened, happened.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 26, 2009)

Am i the only one who thinks The Incident is related to jughead + swan experiment + others helping losties + forcing time-jump? 

We know Dharma survived AFTER The Incident for a few more years up until the Purge. We also know that out of all the dharmites we've seen, Rhadzinsky survives The Purge too (ultimately, committing suicide in The Swan before Desmond's arrival) I'm very curious to see how badly The Incident effected the relationship of the dharmites and The Others and how our losties were mixed in with that


----------



## En Too See (Mar 26, 2009)

I do not believe that there is an alternate timeline since we saw in Season 4 episode Cabin Fever Alpert visit Locke to try and test him to see if he'd pick the compass and same with Locke's adviser at school trying to persuade him to do the program with Alpert's masking operation.  The latter happened because of Sawyer talking to Alpert about him knowing about Locke.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 26, 2009)

Gummyvites said:


> That's pretty wack.  I hope in the future episode where Faraday explains the truth about the island, they find a loophole to this bullshit.  If Sayid knew how this time travel crap was going to make it difficult to kill him, he would of chopped Ben's head off.



There is a loophole, his name is Desmond. Desmond is the only one whom is able to change things, and im willing to bet that was due to his exposure to the first weird time flash all the way back in the s2 finale


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 26, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> There is a loophole, his name is Desmond. Desmond is the only one whom is able to change things, and im willing to bet that was due to his exposure to the first weird time flash all the way back in the s2 finale


Desmond can't change things. He try to change things but he can't stop what's gonna happen in future. For example, Charile was meant to die. Desmond saved him numerous times but in the end, Charile still dies. Desmond can see what's gonna happen in future, but he can't prevent it from happening.

You can't change the fate, man.

BTW, Ben got his revenge on Sayid. Ben used Sayid to kill the targets for his own benefit, just like how Sayid used Ben to escape. 

I'm guessing he's been patient to plot his revenge on Sayid even after meeting his the second time in the island.


----------



## Dellyshess (Mar 26, 2009)

Woah Sayid. I can't believe the writers let him shoot Ben. It won't change anything of course, but still it was crazy. His father is such a bastard by the way. Hurley is working in the cafeteria, I bet he's loving his new job  And I liked Amy a bit before, but after this episode she can diaf.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 26, 2009)

Apparently, the episode after next week's, they are gonna start explain about the role of Ajira survivors and Locke/Ben.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 26, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> Desmond can't change things. He try to change things but he can't stop what's gonna happen in future. For example, Charile was meant to die. Desmond saved him numerous times but in the end, Charile still dies. Desmond can see what's gonna happen in future, but he can't prevent it from happening.
> 
> You can't change the fate, man.
> 
> ...



Alas, you are correct

However, Desmond is still out of the whole "happened, happened" loop. Faraday made that clear when he actually ALTERED Desmond's timeline (by implanting a new memory) Faraday made it clear that he shouldn't be able to do that to anyone byt Desmond because "he's special"


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 26, 2009)

But we aren't exactly clear what Demond's role in the Island truly is. I'm assuming he will come back to the island one way or the other. 

We can't even be sure if he is gonna try to "time loop" or "see the future" again.

My best bet is that Desmond or Faraday will come back to the past and get all the survivors out of the 70s time period before the Purge.


----------



## frozenfishsticks (Mar 26, 2009)

I hope Ben gets to meet himself. Maybe he saves himself? He should remember where he was when he got shot. I think Locke should be the one to kill Ben. He'll just be returning the favor.


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



given we know the title of the finale, it'll be before the purge. In fact, it's looking more and more that the ominous Incident mentioned in the Swan orientation video is something related to their jump back to the present.




I'm willing to bet that the first flash we saw in the S2 finale was a time-skip in progress from the electromagnetism of the Swan experiment until dessie pulled the fail safe. He was too close proximity, so it sent him half way there (mentally) but physically he stayed. I have a feeling the first Incident was exactly the same thing, but due to it being a Dharma induced flash rather than an Island one, it caused some major catastrophe which we only caught glimpses of (the Swan's concreted centre, Pierre Chang losing his arm and other things)

I'm interested to see how these play out


----------



## ZergKage (Mar 26, 2009)

So no one is gonna comment on the "fake" Sawyer and how he was in the room with Sawyer while they were deciding Sayids life/death.


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2009)

Sayid's maniacal laugh made my day.  So funny

O and him shooting Ben was lulzworthy.

I wonder if Future Ben is going to feel that, and just drop or kid Ben is actually alive, and Future Ben notices a bullet wound/scar on him.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 27, 2009)

So, young Ben knew who Le Fleur was all along. That means Ben knew Sawyer before meeting with him the second time in the island.


----------



## Dan (Mar 27, 2009)

I hate when programs get like this, it just confuses everything.

Some shows are like the future cannot be changed, but obviously off today's episode the future has been changed. I'm a bit confused with the whole thing, but I'm not surprised this is Lost after all. The number one show for leaving viewers confused and dazzled.

I've learned from previous seasons not think about it too much as it normally resolves itself further down the line... via flashbacks/flashforwards.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 27, 2009)

Ben knew alot of people than because of the time skips.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 27, 2009)

lolololol ben got pwnt.

I wonder how he survived it... The others did something maybe ?


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 27, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> So, young Ben knew who Le Fleur was all along. That means Ben knew Sawyer before meeting with him the second time in the island.


What are you saying? You think that young Ben knows that LaFleur is really Sawyer?

Young Ben wouldn't know about Sawyer until his 40s when he actually crash lands.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 27, 2009)

Hes talking about the older Ben the one we know of. Ben already knew who Sawyer and some of the oceanic guys were when they first came to the island.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 27, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> What are you saying? You think that young Ben knows that LaFleur is really Sawyer?
> 
> Young Ben wouldn't know about Sawyer until his 40s when he actually crash lands.


After Sayid knocked Jin out:

Young Ben: "Cmon, we better go. He called *Le Fleur*."

Young Ben knew who Le Fleur was.

Obviously, Ben first saw the couple Ocean survivors when he was young. In 2004, he encounters them again, excluding Julia.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 28, 2009)

^It's *LaFleur*, and *Juliet*.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 28, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> So, young Ben knew who Le Fleur was all along. That means Ben knew Sawyer before meeting with him the second time in the island.



By travelling back to 1970's and joining the Dharma Initiative, Sawyer and Juliet change the past. I think once Ben wakes up in the present time, he will suddenly remember seeing them in the past, just like how Desmond suddenly remembered seeing Daniel, and probably get a gunshot scar on his chest.


----------



## JJ (Mar 28, 2009)

I adored Sayid's laugh. (random thought-->) I need to make a Sawyer set one of these days.


----------



## Dellyshess (Mar 28, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> I adored Sayid's laugh.



It was the scariest thing about the episode, Sayid laughs so rarely that when it happens it weirds me out


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 28, 2009)

Yasha said:


> By travelling back to 1970's and joining the Dharma Initiative, Sawyer and Juliet change the past. I think once Ben wakes up in the present time, he will suddenly remember seeing them in the past, just like how Desmond suddenly remembered seeing Daniel, and probably get a gunshot scar on his chest.



They haven't changed anything. It always happened. Faraday has made this clear at least 3 times now.

The only reason Desmond had a new "memory" was because, in Faraday's words he "doesn't obey the rules, he's special"


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 28, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> ^It's *LaFleur*, and *Juliet*.


It's spelled *Le *Fleur or *Le*Fleur.

But you are right about Juliet.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 28, 2009)

No, it's not.


----------



## Serp (Mar 28, 2009)

Its LaFleur.


----------



## spaZ (Mar 28, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> It's spelled *Le *Fleur or *Le*Fleur.
> 
> But you are right about Juliet.



Go back and read his shirt it says LaFleur.


----------



## Bart (Mar 28, 2009)

Can someone please answer me this, in regard to 'He's Our You'. Obviously when Ben first met Sayid during Season 2 he knew that Sayid had shot him when he was 12, because it had already happened.

But how did the chain of events start if during Season 2 if had already happened but Sayid had not time-travelled until Season 5? Who started it first?


----------



## spaZ (Mar 28, 2009)

Who started what?


----------



## Serp (Mar 28, 2009)

I think he means, who was getting back at who, Sayid or Ben. As their revenge bullshit happened in a cycle outside the norms of time. Basically the chicken or the egg.


----------



## benstevens19 (Mar 28, 2009)

Serp said:


> Its LaFleur.



no, it's LaFloor, just sound it out.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Mar 28, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> Can someone please answer me this, in regard to 'He's Our You'. Obviously when Ben first met Sayid during Season 2 he knew that Sayid had shot him when he was 12, because it had already happened.
> 
> But how did the chain of events start if during Season 2 if had already happened but Sayid had not time-travelled until Season 5? Who started it first?



Didn't sawyer say "he is our you" to Sayid referring to the dude living in the tent ? Didn't he mean to say our 'interrogator' ? 

Also what chain of events ?


----------



## spaZ (Mar 28, 2009)

Or that guy was just like Sayid as he gets people to tell him information that they want to know.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Mar 28, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> Can someone please answer me this, in regard to 'He's Our You'. Obviously when Ben first met Sayid during Season 2 he knew that Sayid had shot him when he was 12, because it had already happened.
> 
> But how did the chain of events start if during Season 2 if had already happened but Sayid had not time-travelled until Season 5? Who started it first?



It's the classic time travel paradox. Similar to the chicken and the egg. You can never know how the chain of events started. Since both events caused each other. Sayid went back in time, causing the events which led to Sayid going back in time. So according to some theories, Ben is evil because Sayid went back in time, but Sayid went back in time because Ben is evil. And all of this had always happened.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 29, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> No, it's not.



LoL, you were right.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 29, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> They haven't changed anything. It always happened. Faraday has made this clear at least 3 times now.
> 
> The only reason Desmond had a new "memory" was because, in Faraday's words he "doesn't obey the rules, he's special"




Yeah, you're right. Charlotte remembered seeing Daniel when she was a kid, before Daniel time-travelled back to see her. What already happened happened.

And that makes Ben all the more awesome. If he had any surprise seeing Sayid again on the island, he sure hid it well.


----------



## En Too See (Mar 29, 2009)

I got bored so I made a Ethan Rom sig since it seems as though he's going to be the show's savior and I want to be the first to be on the bandwagon.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 29, 2009)

Yasha said:


> Yeah, you're right. Charlotte remembered seeing Daniel when she was a kid, before Daniel time-travelled back to see her. What already happened happened.
> 
> And that makes Ben all the more awesome. If he had any surprise seeing Sayid again on the island, he sure hid it well.


You do know that none of what's currently happening in Lost right now was anywhere near planned at the beginning of the series? I watched an interview with Cuse & Lindelof and they hadn't yet to decide what Season 2 was going to focus on after S1.


----------



## Grrblt (Mar 30, 2009)

Yasha said:


> Yeah, you're right. Charlotte remembered seeing Daniel when she was a kid, before Daniel time-travelled back to see her. What already happened happened.
> 
> And that makes Ben all the more awesome. If he had any surprise seeing Sayid again on the island, he sure hid it well.



They had lists of all the passengers, as well as that camera in the Swan. So if he was surprised, it happened off-screen before we saw Ben for the first time.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 30, 2009)

Is it kind of twisted/ perverted that Ben was so possessive of Juliet in the future even though he first met her when he was, what, twelve?

Does he have a crush on her right now? In the 70's?


----------



## destroy_musick (Mar 30, 2009)

we know Ben has an obsession with Juliet because she reminds him or "her". Most people suspect "her" was his childhood friend Annie. But now im beginning to wonder myself if it was because of Juliet in the 70's, and he just never made the connection. Though, this is Ben and he's hyper-intelligent, so he must have made the connection most definitely.


----------



## Ceveti (Apr 1, 2009)

Good episode so far.

I'm loving the discussion between Hugo and Miles on the workings of how time works. I was having the exact same disagreement with my dad last week.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 1, 2009)

Epic ending was epic. Ben was like "John?"...


----------



## JJ (Apr 1, 2009)

That ending was epic. The look on Ben and Locke's faces were priceless. 

It was also a good thing they explained why he wouldn't remember.


----------



## En Too See (Apr 1, 2009)

Well now we know that Ben won't remember anything after being healed by the temple, we need to figure out why it happened.  Next week's episode should be a good one.  I have a feeling we'll be seeing good ol' smokey again.


----------



## Noah (Apr 1, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> That ending was epic. The look on Ben and Locke's faces were priceless.
> 
> It was also a good thing they explained why he wouldn't remember.



I really don't know why, but in my head I saw Locke doing the Flava Flav "YEEEEAAAHHHH BOOOOOYYYYY!" when Ben first saw him. I almost wish it had happened.

As far as Ben not remembering anything...I'm a little absent-minded on what happened when Ben was interrogated by Sayid, but I had it chocked up to "another one of Ben's omnipresent plans".

Also: Kate sucks. Not only does she need to never cry again, but she needs to just not be on camera.


----------



## Supa Swag (Apr 2, 2009)

-Charles and Elle are the "leaders", but Richard "doesn't answer to them"

-Ben won't remember after he becomes one of the Hostiles. How much will he forget? Danielle's crew also went into the Temple and her lover seemed to remember enough (although he was easily willing to shoot her).

-Miles/Hurley convo was great. Can we get more Miles please?

-I kinda like the new Jack.


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 2, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> That ending was epic. The look on Ben and Locke's faces were priceless.
> 
> It was also a good thing they explained why he wouldn't remember.



i agree!! john's smile at the end was brilliant pek


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 2, 2009)

Kewl episode, loved the ending.  Locke. 

Acting from Kate was awesome too. Also liking current Jack.


----------



## olaf (Apr 2, 2009)

have we seen Elle before?


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Apr 2, 2009)

Last night's episode was great! Hurely & Miles convo was pretty funny & interesting. Can't wait for next week's episode.


----------



## Memos (Apr 2, 2009)

When I saw Locke waiting over Ben's bed I thought it would mirror Widmore waiting over Locke's bed a few episodes ago.

I loved the look on Ben's face though. It was one of the few times where Ben was genuinely shocked at what was happening.


----------



## ez (Apr 2, 2009)

i thought locke would decide to try and choke Ben for a little bit, in order to scare him. ah well. good episode still, i wonder where the hell sayid's vanished off to.


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Apr 2, 2009)

Madonna said:


> have we seen Elle before?


The woman that took Faraday to the bomb.


I believe she may be Faraday's mother,


----------



## Memos (Apr 2, 2009)

Twilight Deity Link said:


> The woman that took Faraday to the bomb.
> 
> 
> *I believe she may be Faraday's mother*,



That's quite possible. It would make sense why Ben was so surprised at hearing her name from Locke before strangling him.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 2, 2009)

Decent episode ruined by Kate flashbacks. Still good tho 

Richard Alpert-sama should explain his secrets already 


Locke was epic as always. 


edit : oh and btw, epic ownage from Jack " You didn't like the old me Kate."
Fucking owned


----------



## spaZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Loved the episode last night. But I guess we know who is responsible for makeing Ben what he is today, Sayid.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 2, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Loved the episode last night. But I guess we know who is responsible for makeing Ben what he is today, Sayid.



Yeah, absolute dilemma.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 2, 2009)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Decent episode ruined by Kate flashbacks. Still good tho


Yeah, IDK why, but they just felt a bit out of place for me. Not that I didn't like them, but I'm not really sure that they belonged


----------



## Supa Swag (Apr 2, 2009)

I didn't mind Kate's flashbacks. It was one of the few times that I thought positively about her. Also really glad that she said she came back to look for Claire and not for Sawyer, which would have made her character laughable.


----------



## Memos (Apr 2, 2009)

Did anyone wonder why she told Jack to "never ask about Aaron" if it was this?


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 2, 2009)

Excellent episode, I'm glad Hurley brought up some questions about the series' time travel aspects.

Ending was epic, can't wait for more Locke action.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 2, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Yeah, IDK why, but they just felt a bit out of place for me. Not that I didn't like them, but I'm not really sure that they belonged



I don't particularly hate kate(but probably the only reason why I can bear with her is because she is hot), but her flashbacks always feel out of place for me. Noone of her flashbacks involved anything of grave importance and as always, I couldn't see what these flashabacks served other than passing time.

Also, didn't it seem odd that ben seemed surprised when he saw Locke ? Isn't he supposed to know that he'd come back to life ?


----------



## Memos (Apr 2, 2009)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I don't particularly hate kate(but probably the only reason why I can bear with her is because she is hot), but her flashbacks always feel out of place for me. Noone of her flashbacks involved anything of grave importance and as always, I couldn't see what these flashabacks served other than passing time.
> 
> *Also, didn't it seem odd that ben seemed surprised when he saw Locke ? Isn't he supposed to know that he'd come back to life ?*



He only knew that Locke had to die.

At this point Ben is pretty much out of the loop and is making things up as he goes.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah, Ben is no longer the chosen one, so he isn't being guided by Jacob or Christian. Basically I felt that he killed Locke out of envy for being chosen by Jacob.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 2, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Excellent episode, I'm glad Hurley brought up some questions about the series' time travel aspects.
> 
> Ending was epic, can't wait for more Locke action.


I believe the relationship between Hurley and Miles is gonna be the new Hurley and Charlie-like.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 2, 2009)

Except with much more sarcasm


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 2, 2009)

last ep was great.


i didnt even mind that it was a Kate centered ep...it was that good.


----------



## Memos (Apr 3, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised if we get a Richard centric episode either next week or very soon.

Next week's episode title, "Dead is Dead" may refer to a conversation Locke and Ben have about Locke's status.


----------



## JJ (Apr 3, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Yeah, IDK why, but they just felt a bit out of place for me. Not that I didn't like them, but I'm not really sure that they belonged





Supa Swag said:


> I didn't mind Kate's flashbacks. It was one of the few times that I thought positively about her. Also really glad that she said she came back to look for Claire and not for Sawyer, which would have made her character laughable.





Kusuriuri said:


> Did anyone wonder why she told Jack to "never ask about Aaron" if it was this?



They felt out of place, but I think it was necessary.  Claire had appeared to Kate to let her know not to take Aaron to the island if you recall.  I think after she saw that look-a-like she had an epiphany (and also with talking with Cassie) that she needed to give him up to his grandmother.  It basically felt like it was answering the "what happened to Aaron" question and gave Kate a reason to come to the island. 

Kate did raise Aaron for about 3 years so it was difficult for her I imagine to let him go. I think it's an emotional issue. 

The way I have felt about this series with the flashbacks is they always serve a purpose. Even if it's not obvious in that particular episode. 



ExoSkel said:


> I believe the relationship between Hurley and Miles is gonna be the new Hurley and Charlie-like.



I loved it. I felt like Hurley was speaking for the audience in a way.


----------



## Memos (Apr 3, 2009)

I didn't mind the flashbacks. It was, and has been for the last twp episodes now, Kate on the Island that wasn't for me. Maybe I don't like her being there due to it ruining everything that Sawyer has worked for.


----------



## darthsauron (Apr 3, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if we get a Richard centric episode either next week or very soon.
> Next week's episode title, "Dead is Dead" may refer to a conversation Locke and Ben have about Locke's status.



I think next week is Ben-centric.  I don't we're going to get a Richardisode until Season 6.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Apr 3, 2009)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> edit : oh and btw, epic ownage from Jack " You didn't like the old me Kate."
> Fucking owned



iknorite


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 3, 2009)

darthsauron said:


> I think next week is Ben-centric.  I don't we're going to get a Richardisode until Season 6.



See, every season opens up (barring season 1) with someone waking up, going through their routine then sudden mind-fuck for the audience. Season 6 will be for Richard, and it will be him waking up on the island, doing his stuff then the mind fuck will be that it's hundreds of years ago.

I can feel it in me bones


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 3, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> See, every season opens up (barring season 1) with someone waking up, going through their routine then sudden mind-fuck for the audience. Season 6 will be for Richard, and it will be him waking up on the island, doing his stuff then the mind fuck will be that it's hundreds of years ago.
> 
> I can feel it in me bones



An episode with Richard gathering up slaves that escaped from the Black Rock...where upon he stumbles on the temple and Jacob makes him immortal.


so many possibilities.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 3, 2009)

darthsauron said:


> I think next week is Ben-centric.  I don't we're going to get a Richardisode until Season 6.



Yes, Ben's going to have do quite a lot of soul searching from the looks of it


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 4, 2009)

Hang on a minute. Others guy warns Richard that Ellie and Charles might find out about Ben. However, wasn't Charles the guy who sent Dharma to the island? Unless there's another Charles, this sounds like a giant fuckup.

edit: Or maybe that's just something I imagined up since both lost wikias don't mention a relationship between Widmore and Dharma. But I was so sure of it


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 4, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Did anyone wonder why she told Jack to "never ask about Aaron" if it was this?


at first i thought she lost custody over aaron, but apparently that wasn't it. she gave him back to his grandmother willingly.

i think it was just too painful for her since she really loved aaron. like they said, she needed aaron.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 4, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> Hang on a minute. Others guy warns Richard that Ellie and Charles might find out about Ben. However, wasn't Charles the guy who sent Dharma to the island? Unless there's another Charles, this sounds like a giant fuckup.
> 
> edit: Or maybe that's just something I imagined up since both lost wikias don't mention a relationship between Widmore and Dharma. But I was so sure of it



I'm not really thinking too clearly right now, but didn't Charles say that he was the leader or was meant to be the leader at some point, but Ben displaced him? Ugh, I'm so sleepy right now


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 5, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> I'm not really thinking too clearly right now, but didn't Charles say that he was the leader or was meant to be the leader at some point, but Ben displaced him? Ugh, I'm so sleepy right now



I know he said he was supposed to be the leader and that he thinks Ben has what he should have, but I never interpreted that as Ben being the one to kick him out. It probably is like that, but in my mind I had it as Charles getting kicked out, he starts Dharma and tries to get the island back, and then Ben joins Dharma and kills them all.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 5, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> I know he said he was supposed to be the leader and that he thinks Ben has what he should have, but I never interpreted that as Ben being the one to kick him out. It probably is like that, but in my mind I had it as Charles getting kicked out, he starts Dharma and tries to get the island back, and then Ben joins Dharma and kills them all.



Yeah I guess charles doesn't have anything to do with dharma, and Ben is going to exile him after dharma is destroyed.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 8, 2009)

Great episode. So much to ruminate on. 

Next week seems like it'll be Miles-centric


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 8, 2009)

I didn't really like this episode aside from the fact that we know that Ben didn't get to kill Penny or Desmond.


----------



## Noah (Apr 8, 2009)

Bitches were going crazy at the Penny thing in my group tonight. "He killed Penny?! He'd better not kill Penny! I LUUUUUUUV PENNY!"

"...jesus christ. What the hell do you think happened when he called from a dock, covered in blood? He went to kill Penny and either tore her up, or Desmond beat his ass."

"...what?! HE BETTER NOT KILL PEEEENNNNNEEEEHHH!!!"

Aside from that little exchange, the episode was fantastic. His punishment was pretty weak though. Caesar getting killed was a shocker for me. I figured he'd be the new Miles/Faraday.


----------



## Supa Swag (Apr 8, 2009)

Helluva episode. 

-Seriously shocked that Ceaser got blasted

-Locke looks so much more confident and calm. Very similar to how Christian and Claire acted in Jacob's cabin.

-"What lies in the shadow of the statue"? What the hell?

-Holding my breathe during the Ben/Penny/Desmond confrontation. Des beat that ass, but I'm surprised he just threw him in the water afterwards. 

-The image above Smoky's cage looked like Anubis fighting Smoky.

-The actress who plays Alex is freakin hot

-Now Ben must serve Locke, lol.

Next episode looks incredible too. I've been waiting for a Miles centric episode. And if that's who I think it is in the body bag...oh man.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 8, 2009)

Supa Swag said:


> Helluva episode.
> 
> -Seriously shocked that Ceaser got blasted
> 
> ...


theyve been "infected" in the same way that Danielle's husband and crew were infected...ie theyre going bat shit insane.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 8, 2009)

Finally an episode about Miles. I fucking love that guy.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 9, 2009)

Supa Swag said:


> Helluva episode.
> 
> -Seriously shocked that Ceaser got blasted


Yeah, me too. It was so fucking awesome too. "Were you looking for this?" BANG 



Supa Swag said:


> -"What lies in the shadow of the statue"? What the hell?


Well this means that she must know about the temple and possibly Smokie. Wonder who the other guy is and who they might be working for.



Supa Swag said:


> -The image above Smoky's cage looked like Anubis fighting Smoky.


IMO it looked a bit more like Anubis was summoning it.



Supa Swag said:


> -Now Ben must serve Locke, lol.


That scene was great Alex completely owning Ben


----------



## JJ (Apr 9, 2009)

I agree it was a good episode. It was about time they got back to Locke/Ben. 

I wonder how many people are screen capping the Egyptian symbols and trying to decipher what it all means. 

I think Ben has a soft spot for children. I know it's strange with all of the manipulating and scheming he's done. He couldn't kill Alex and then he couldn't Penny after seeing little Charlie.  I wonder if there's more to that. 

It's going to be very interesting seeing Ben follow Locke.


----------



## En Too See (Apr 9, 2009)

It's nice to know that Ben really isn't a bad guy and Widmore actually is the real baddie.


----------



## Irishwonder (Apr 9, 2009)

Anyone else get the feeling that...

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ben killed little Charlie by accident.  I don't think Ben would be sorry if he killed Penny and he seemed to be very upset when he told Sun about Desmond.


----------



## MuNaZ (Apr 9, 2009)

Irishwonder said:


> Anyone else get the feeling that...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



not really the scene didn't leave no "lost" bullet, the only bullet shot was against Desmond.
so for Charlie to be killed had to be on another moment...

Great episode...

Next episode Miles? FUCK YES


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 9, 2009)

JOHN LOCKE SAMAAAAAAAA

FUCKING KILL BEN ALREADY ! I like him, but that mother fucker is too cunning, 9/10 what he says is a lie. 

Anubis is the keeper of the dead or something like that. So the smoke thing is his servant who judges who lives or dies or something like that.
Also it is said that anubis can revive the dead.



> Anubis was the god to protect the dead and bring them to the afterlife. He was usually portrayed as a half human, half jackal, or in full jackal form wearing a ribbon and holding a flail in the crook of its arm[5]. The jackal was strongly associated with cemeteries in ancient Egypt, since it was a scavenger which threatened to uncover human bodies and eat their flesh[6] The distinctive black color of Anubis "did not have to do with the jackal [per se] but with the color of rotting flesh and with the black soil of the Nile valley, symbolizing rebirth."[6]





> Anubis is depicted in funerary contexts where he is shown attending to the mummies of the deceased or sitting atop a tomb protecting it. In fact, during embalming, the "head embalmer" wore an Anubis costume. The critical weighing of the heart scene in Book of the Dead also show Anubis performing the measurement that determined the worthiness of the deceased to enter the realm of the dead (the underworld). New Kingdom tomb-seals also depict Anubis atop nine bows that symbolize his domination over the foes of Egypt.


----------



## Memos (Apr 9, 2009)

I can see Jacob/Christian being "Anubis". He seems to have complete control over life and death on and off the island.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 9, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> I think Ben has a soft spot for children. I know it's strange with all of the manipulating and scheming he's done. He couldn't kill Alex and then he couldn't Penny after seeing little Charlie.  I wonder if there's more to that.



Maybe it has something to do with how his father treated him as a child. Its not like Ben was brought up by a very loving father. Its quite possible that he just doesn't want to be like his father and chooses to care for children as much as he possibly can.


----------



## benstevens19 (Apr 9, 2009)

why is everyone saying Anubis, i'm sure its Taweret, the goddess who's statue we saw a while ago.

and the scene with Ben and Desmond wasn't over. He didn't break his arm in that scene so there must be more to it.

and Charles was leader of others not Dharma. Never ahd anything to do with Dharma.


----------



## Memos (Apr 9, 2009)

benstevens19 said:


> why is everyone saying Anubis, i'm sure its Taweret, the goddess who's statue we saw a while ago.
> 
> and the scene with Ben and Desmond wasn't over. He didn't break his arm in that scene so there must be more to it.
> 
> and Charles was leader of others not Dharma. Never ahd anything to do with Dharma.





*Spoiler*: __ 








I'm pretty sure that is supposed to be Anubis.

I agree about the Desmond scene having more to go


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 9, 2009)

benstevens19 said:


> why is everyone saying Anubis, i'm sure its Taweret, the goddess who's statue we saw a while ago.
> 
> and the scene with Ben and Desmond wasn't over. He didn't break his arm in that scene so there must be more to it.


Because Anubis' snout is slimmer than Taweret's and it also didn't look pregnant, as Taweret is depicted as being. 

As for Ben's arm, I'm guessing its possible that he may have broken it when Desmond tackled him.


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 9, 2009)

omg this is an awesome episode  

i love the whole ben/alex storyline it was so sad and touching and i really felt for ben and his regret. he sure has a mother/daughter complex thing stemming from his childhood. i think his punishment was probably to make him see his bond with his daughter and alex getting shot again in front of me. when she went "Help me" it was so painful seeing ben's reaction  

yeah i thought i was going to see desmond break ben's arm.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 9, 2009)

maybe that fight didn't end there


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 9, 2009)

it'll be pretty funny if we went back to that and see desmond dive into the water to drag ben out and then beat the crap out of him again


----------



## Irishwonder (Apr 9, 2009)

The desmond/ben fight definately didn't end there.  There will be a desmond centric episode that will finish it and tell us what happened.  And I still hold firm that little Charlie bit the dust.


----------



## Memos (Apr 9, 2009)

I was re-watching that Des and Ben fight and there was definitely a cracking sound when Ben hit the ground. I'm still not sure if it was a crack/break in his arm but it's certainly possible.

Also, I don't think the writers will kill off a kid.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 9, 2009)

I wonder if Ben did something bad later in the day.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Apr 9, 2009)

Great episode last night!! I really thought that Ben was a goner for sure. But man, it was mad funny seeing the monster in the form of Alex making Ben its bitch!!


----------



## spaZ (Apr 9, 2009)

The monster doesn't transform into anyone... Its the island that does stuff like that.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Caesar is still alive. It would be pretty lame if they just finish off his character like that.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 9, 2009)

I hope the island ends up healing him.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 10, 2009)

Michael Emerson and Terry O'Quinn are both genius actors and their characters are by far the best in Lost. The only problem is I can't decide which of them is better. I think the creepy and manipulative Ben is a little bit more awesome than John, but as I said, both of them are great, great actors. With that said, last episode which centres around the two of them was unsurprisingly one of the best for me. So many witty lines exchanged between the two I don't even know where to start.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Apr 10, 2009)

Supa Swag said:


> Helluva episode.
> 
> 
> 
> -The actress who plays Alex is freakin hot



THISSSSSSS!!!! I didn't realize till now.



En Too See said:


> It's nice to know that Ben *really isn't a bad guy *and Widmore actually is the real baddie.



I wouldn't say that yet.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 10, 2009)

Yasha said:


> Michael Emerson and Terry O'Quinn are both genius actors and their characters are by far the best in Lost. The only problem is I can't decide which of them is better. I think the creepy and manipulative Ben is a little bit more awesome than John, but as I said, both of them are great, great actors. With that said, last episode which centres around the two of them was unsurprisingly one of the best for me. So many witty lines exchanged between the two I don't even know where to start.



I agree, Lost is awsome because of its great casting, I am not sure if those two characters would feel so much alive if they were played by other actors.

I was in your shoes till the very last episode(but I guess I favored Locke a bit more) but this chapter kinda drove me away from Ben. I mean, Ben was a master of manipulation and lies but he know became the Monster of manipulation and lies, he is out of control.


----------



## Bart (Apr 10, 2009)

Who thought that Ben was going to die? I thought he was, but thankfully he didn't. Utterly brilliant acting skills from Michael Emerson.

I thought that Ben being consumed by the Smoke Monster was one of the most emotional scenes of Lost, perhaps even surpassing the scene in which we see Young Eko and Young Yemi walking along side eachother as Eko dies in the arms of Locke from the injuries by the Monster.


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey guys I just realized

only 4 more episodes to go FUCK SHIT


----------



## spaZ (Apr 10, 2009)

Theres only 17 episodes this season? Wow sure went by fast.


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 10, 2009)

Next season too


----------



## spaZ (Apr 10, 2009)

season 6 is also the last season to right?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 10, 2009)

FUCK how are we going to wait 1 year


----------



## Logic (Apr 10, 2009)

I can't believe Locke and Ben were both so awesome at the same time. Locke > Ben imo. I always feel people just say the "evil" characters are best but Lockes story really pulls you in.


----------



## wiplok (Apr 10, 2009)

michael emerson is indeed on awesome actor!i hope we get to see more of this new locke, mainly wanna see what happens when joins the others, i specially want some light shed on what alpert actually is


----------



## Even (Apr 11, 2009)

damn, this ep was awesome :amazed Definitely the best of the season, and one of the best eps of Lost EVER


----------



## stavrakas (Apr 11, 2009)

Epic episode, lost never ceases to amaze me. I'm actually considering rewatching the whole series when I'll be left waiting for the new season


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Apr 11, 2009)

stavrakas said:


> Epic episode, lost never ceases to amaze me. I'm actually considering rewatching the whole series when I'll be left waiting for the new season



You should, especially since it'll be the last season


----------



## Yasha (Apr 12, 2009)

There are 5 more episode hours to go, the last one may be a 2-hour special.


----------



## Byakuya (Apr 12, 2009)

This season continues to impress me, the latest episode was incredibly awesome.

And like Yasha here, I can't decide between Locke or Ben either. But by the looks of things, John's pretty much the new sheriff in town now.

Also, some interesting details on Anubis:



> Anubis (Greek) Anpu (Egyptian) The Egyptian jackal-headed deity, lord of the Silent Land of the West (the underworld). To him with Thoth was entrusted the psychopompic leading of the dead. In the judgment after death, *Anubis tests the balance in the scene of the weighing of the heart.* His offices were likewise those of the embalmer, mystically speaking.
> 
> Originally the god of the underworld, he was later replaced by Osiris. In Heliopolis during the later dynasties he was identified with Horus, for he was often regarded as the son of Osiris and Isis -- more often of Osiris and Nephthys (Neith). Plutarch writes: "By Anubis they understand the horizontal circle, which divides the invisible part of the world, which they call Nephthys, from the visible, to which they give the name of Isis; and as this circle equally touches upon the confines of both *light and darkness*, it may be looked upon as common to them both . . . Others again are of opinion that by *Anubis is meant Time* . . . " (On Isis and Osiris, sec 44).
> 
> The mysteries of Osiris and Isis were revived in Rome, and Apuleius (2nd century) in The Golden Ass tells of the Procession of Isis, in which the *dual aspect of Anubis was portrayed: "that messenger between heaven and hell displaying alternately a face black as night, and golden as the day; in his left the caduceus, in his right waving aloft the green palm branch"* (Gods of the Egyptians, Budge 2:264-5). In most of his attributes, Anubis is a lunar power, Plutarch connecting him with the Grecian Hecate, one of the names for the moon; and this is further emphasized by his being *a guide of the dead*. Also identified with Hermes as psychopomp.



I also really liked the part where Ben says _"What is about to step out of the jungle is something I have no control over"_, and John walks out.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 13, 2009)

A screen cap of the Monster and Anubis drawing in the temple


----------



## Noah (Apr 13, 2009)

So the statue is going to end up being Anubis now?


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 13, 2009)

Seems like a very real possibility.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Apr 13, 2009)

Noah said:


> So the statue is going to end up being Anubis now?



It doesn't have to be, where there's one Egyptian god there's usually more.


----------



## Mistygemmy (Apr 13, 2009)

Dunno if this has already been said on here, but....its a spoiler for a theory of the two body's found in season 1 in the caves.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Remember Rose and Bernard Nadler? They dissapeared, huh? Well, in a earlier episode in room 23, it states "only fools are enslaved by time and space' - the anagram to that being ' bones of Nadlers may lay lost deep in cave' 

My brother told me about it, and he mentioned one of the writers said there was a clue in the video (from room 23) about who the skeletons were, so I'm leaning towards it being them. Also, Rose and Bernard...well, it wasnt explained where they jumped in time but I'm guessing maybe to the 50's0 when Jack examines the clothes of the bodies he says the clothes are around 50 years old, perhaps Rose and Bernard were living in the 50's or whatnot. Also note the black and white stones found on each body, perhaps representing their race.

Oh well, its just Rose and Bernard ;D One of the mysteries that may or may not be answered!  I just thought it was a good theory~




As for the latest episode, I thought it was brilliant- I really like the idea of Ben being judged, it really gave Alex's death a bit more...it brought a little justice to it.


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Apr 13, 2009)

Just wanted to let people know that Michael Emerson (Ben) will be on Late Night With Jimmy Fallon, this Thursday.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 14, 2009)

Mistygemmy said:


> Dunno if this has already been said on here, but....its a spoiler for a theory of the two body's found in season 1 in the caves.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Interesting theory, maybe it'll come true.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 14, 2009)

I honestly can't wait for tomorrows episode.  I really like Miles and want to see how he fits in all of this.


----------



## Mistygemmy (Apr 14, 2009)

Elijah Snow said:


> I honestly can't wait for tomorrows episode.  I really like Miles and want to see how he fits in all of this.



Agreed  Shame I have to wait till Thursday to watch it, but still!   I love Miles and Hurley's discussions on Time Travel  ;D


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 14, 2009)

Looking forward to it myself, Miles is my favourite of the "freighter folk", good that he's going to get some focus.


----------



## En Too See (Apr 14, 2009)

Yasha said:


> A screen cap of the Monster and Anubis drawing in the temple



Why does the smoke monster look like....


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The World (Apr 15, 2009)

When Miles said "That Douche is my dad" I laughed the greatest laugh i ever laughed. 

And the Ewoks did suck. I love you Hurley.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm surprised the Lost thread is practically empty and Heroes is full of folks who watch for disappointment. Lost IS the best show on tv. period.

This ep was great. Hurley is genius and makes for some of the best convos in this show. lol Star Wars is life. Ewoks lol.

Loved Miles seeing his pops care for him at the end of the ep. Single ep story and character development done quite well.

And Crono is back. Time to learn some shit. 

goddamn two week waits...


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 15, 2009)

Missed the first 40 minutes

 The scene with Miles watching his father read him (well the baby him) a story was so touch After all the stuff that Miles said and assumed about his father.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Apr 15, 2009)

Tonight's episode was good. I like how Hurley was giving Miles advice on how to deal w/ his issues w/ his dad by using his own personal experience & some stuff from Star Wars.  Hurley is truly a funny & great character! Now that Faraday has come back, I guess the next episode is going to be about him.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 15, 2009)

Good episode. Looks like that Ajira survivor is on a team working against Charles, and the only "team" that rivals Widmore is Ben. Doesn't make sense though.


----------



## JJ (Apr 16, 2009)

I love the Miles/Hurley dynamic.  "My power is greater than yours." 



As for the guys in the van that were kidnapping Miles, I think it's going to be revealed that Ben and Widmore aren't the only "teams" out there.  The "not ready for the island" crew I think will have nothing to do with either of them.


----------



## Supa Swag (Apr 16, 2009)

GODDAMMIT Sounds like a clip show next week.

Nice episode. Hurley/Miles is just about my favorite duo on the show now. All heir convos have been entertaining.

AND FARADAY! About time.



Kenshin said:


> Good episode. Looks like that Ajira survivor is on a team working against Charles, and the only "team" that rivals Widmore is Ben. Doesn't make sense though.



I don't think they're on Ben's team. I kinda think they're the remnants of DHARMA. It'd be a good way to introduce Alvar Hanso. If not that then...descendants of island natives? Either way they seem to know plenty about the island.


----------



## JJ (Apr 16, 2009)

Supa Swag said:


> GODDAMMIT Sounds like a clip show next week.
> 
> Nice episode. Hurley/Miles is just about my favorite duo on the show now. All heir convos have been entertaining.
> 
> ...



That was mind-blowing seeing Faraday come off that sub. 

Thank you for mentioning Hanso. I had totally forgotten about that. I think you're right about them being remnants of Dharma or island native descendants. 

Yeah sadly it's a clip show next week.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow, very nice ep, it wasn't so revealing, but I really loved it. Miles is sure an interesting character and I love how things get connected to each other like this.

Hurley writing the starwars script cracked me up. and Dr cheng rules  Oh and seeing Faraday again was awesome as always


----------



## olaf (Apr 16, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> Thank you for mentioning Hanso. I had totally forgotten about that. I think you're right about them being remnants of Dharma or island native descendants.


I doubt that Alvar Hanso is behind the third group, cause he's prolly dead. when you think about it Dharma was funded by him in 70's which means that he was adult and wealthy back then (my guess is 40 or older) which means that by the year 2007 (or whatever year it is in present timline) he'd be 80.

that doesn't mean it isn't DHARMA remnants, even though I don't think it's them. when they asked frank lapidus the shadow of the statue qustion it looked like they were checking if he isn't another of them that was planted on the ajira plane.

but when they asked miles the same question they knew he was going to work for widmore so he couldn't have known answer to that. which means it isn't a way to recognize friends from foes, it is more like... dunno... cultist slogan, which is even more creepy


----------



## Memos (Apr 16, 2009)

I think it's a little late in the game to bring in a third group unless that group has been in the background this whole time. Although, seeing as DHARMA basically disappeared from the show after the Natives took over, it would make sense for this Ajira crew along with the few guys that told Miles not to go to the island could be working for the third group.

With the recent talk about the war and how out of the loop Ben has been, the wat could be taking place mainly between DHARMA and Widmore and Widmore is trying to defend the island even though he isn't their leader anymore.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 16, 2009)

Madonna said:


> I doubt that Alvar Hanso is behind the third group, cause he's prolly dead. when you think about it Dharma was funded by him in 70's which means that he was adult and wealthy back then (my guess is 40 or older) which means that by the year 2007 (or whatever year it is in present timline) he'd be 80.
> 
> that doesn't mean it isn't DHARMA remnants, even though I don't think it's them. when they asked frank lapidus the shadow of the statue qustion it looked like they were checking if he isn't another of them that was planted on the ajira plane.
> 
> but when they asked miles the same question they knew he was going to work for widmore so he couldn't have known answer to that. which means it isn't a way to recognize friends from foes, it is more like... dunno... cultist slogan, which is even more creepy



Actually, two or three years ago during the whole viral marketing/extra content thing that LOST had in the summer it was revealed that Hanso had gone into hiding. Or maybe he was under "house arrest". I don't remember what exactly it was, but he is alive. 

As a matter of fact, here's the video
[YOUTUBE]y4IHf7Q4t1w[/YOUTUBE]

Oh and I did some research [] and apparently he is no longer held captive and is head of the Hanso Foundation, which has done some work with the the Widmore Corporation.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 16, 2009)

whats this alvar hanso stuff?


----------



## Memos (Apr 16, 2009)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> whats this alvar hanso stuff?



Torres would play in Serie A

He is the guy who pretty much started what we know DHARMA as.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't remember seeing or hearing about him at all.


----------



## Memos (Apr 16, 2009)

spaZ said:


> I don't remember seeing or hearing about him at all.



He was only really mentioned in the viral side of the marketing. If you only watch the show you wouldn't know about him.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 16, 2009)

Ya it said it was from the game or something.


----------



## benstevens19 (Apr 16, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> He was only really mentioned in the viral side of the marketing. If you only watch the show you wouldn't know about him.



ive yet to see a show ue any thing that was mearly viral and have it be critical to the plot. Reason being, only like 30 or 40 thousand peopkle watch that stuff.


IE. Heroes, they don't use any of their viral stuff.


----------



## Supa Swag (Apr 16, 2009)

spaZ said:


> I don't remember seeing or hearing about him at all.



He was mentioned in...I believe Season 2 when Locke and co. saw the video for The Swan and it mentioned how DHARMA was started, with the DeGroots and Hanso.

Here:


----------



## darthsauron (Apr 16, 2009)

Anyone notice how Jack was erasing something that said "Old Egyptian" while he was talking with Ben's dad?


----------



## olaf (Apr 17, 2009)

darthsauron said:


> Anyone notice how Jack was erasing something that said "Old Egyptian" while he was talking with Ben's dad?


I saw screencaps of that on /tv/, it looked like lesson about egyptian language

I'm pretty sure that Alvar Hanso was mentioned more than once in those old dharma videos.

BTW I'm rewatching second season right now, and look what I found


----------



## Memos (Apr 17, 2009)

Madonna said:


> I saw screencaps of that on /tv/, it looked like lesson about egyptian language
> 
> I'm pretty sure that Alvar Hanso was mentioned more than once in those old dharma videos.
> 
> BTW I'm rewatching second season right now, and look what I found



You gonna use it?


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 17, 2009)

Where was it that they got that? Was it in the hatch? Because that would have some serious implications.


----------



## darthsauron (Apr 17, 2009)

I think Bram and Ilana are working for The Economist.


----------



## Memos (Apr 17, 2009)

darthsauron said:


> I think Bram and Ilana are working for The Economist.



Wasn't The Economist confirmed to be Widmore?


----------



## Yasha (Apr 18, 2009)

Coming episodes look freaking awesome from the trailer.


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks yasha. 

i think Miles might be my new fav character  also, i lol at Sawyer's comment about kate's lack of brains  As much as i like kate, I too felt kate brought on trouble on herself >_>


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 19, 2009)

I think the events in the next episode will initiate "the incident" referred to in season 2 that caused something to go wrong with the hatch that requires the numbers to be punched in and ultimately causes 815 to crash when Desmond failed to put them in quick enough.

How ironic would it be if a/the survivor(s) are/is responsible?


----------



## En Too See (Apr 19, 2009)

What I want to know is, the events of the purge seen back in season 3, is it possible that the losties are there when these exact events take place but we didn't know that at the time because there was no mention or showing of them?


----------



## olaf (Apr 19, 2009)

The Purge happened around year 1992 so there was a lot of time for something to happene to Sawyer & co


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 19, 2009)

all signs point towards the losties being involved with "The Incident" but not with "The Purge". This makes me believe that The Incident was what threw them back to their time, but had serious implications in '77


----------



## Memos (Apr 19, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> all signs point towards the losties being involved with "The Incident" but not with "The Purge". This makes me believe that The Incident was what threw them back to their time, but had serious implications in '77



I would have to agree with this.

We have seen the purge and we have seen just what and who was involved and the Losties had nothing to do with it, whereas the incident has only been spken about and not shown so seeing as it still retains a fair amount of mystery, it is far more likely to be the way the Losties get back to their time.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 19, 2009)

Radzinsky was responsible for splicing the Swan orientation film. 



> Now do not attempt to use the computer...  ...for anything...
> 
> <Transcript of the spliced clip introduced in "What Kate Did">
> 
> ...



Later, he killed himself by putting a gun in his mouth. I think it may have to do with "another incident" caused by his using the computer to communicate with the "outside world".


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 22, 2009)

wtf is this shit, a recap?


----------



## Memos (Apr 22, 2009)

This week there is no episode but instead a clip show.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Apr 22, 2009)

God damn it.  Recaps suck.  Damn it.


----------



## Noah (Apr 22, 2009)

So....where's this "other point of view" the lying preview talked about. Here I was hoping it was be Widmore all like "Yo this is bullshit! Ben tricked all them bitches!"

Cuz, ya know, he talks like that. 

Anyway. Gay clipshow is gay.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Apr 22, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> wtf is this shit, a recap?





Kusuriuri said:


> This week there is no episode but instead a clip show.





Ningen said:


> God damn it.  Recaps suck.  Damn it.





Noah said:


> So....where's this "other point of view" the lying preview talked about. Here I was hoping it was be Widmore all like "Yo this is bullshit! Ben tricked all them bitches!"
> 
> Cuz, ya know, he talks like that.
> 
> Anyway. Gay clipshow is gay.




GOD FUCKING DAMMIT!!!!!!!! I was so excited too! 




Clipshow trolled my fandom?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 23, 2009)

FUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCKFUCFKUFKCFUCKUFCKFU UFCUK FUCK YOU FUCK ! WHERE IS THE NEW EPISODE !


----------



## Supa Swag (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah they said it would be a clipshow this week but tried to pretty up that bullshit by saying "from a whole new perspective".

Repeats/week breaks suck ass.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 23, 2009)

super super super 
bawwwwwwwwwwww

this is what I get for primarily watching it online, I never hear about these things


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 23, 2009)

The new perspective is the narrator's obviously


----------



## benstevens19 (Apr 23, 2009)

what sucks is that this counts as an episode in the 17 episodes to air this year.


----------



## olaf (Apr 23, 2009)

benstevens19 said:


> what sucks is that this counts as an episode in the 17 episodes to air this year.


I don't think it does. season finale is double episode (aka counts for 2) so if the recap ep counted it would give 18 eps


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 24, 2009)

do people who watch LOST still get so lost that we need these 're-cap' shows?

cuz i pretty much marathond the 1st 3 seasons and i never forget or get confused by shit...i just accept and let the plot unfold.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 24, 2009)

Same here, nothing really ever left me confused. I think only people who just start watching an episode that has timeskips would confused. I always hear crap about Lost being confusing but what show do you completely understand after watching one episode? (That's not like a crime drama)


----------



## En Too See (Apr 24, 2009)

That would be hilarious if Faraday went to talk to his mother in the 70s, and she didn't recognize him and filled him up with lead.  If that happened though, I have a feeling Faraday would end up like Tupac and not actually be dead.


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 24, 2009)

The Constant was one of the best episodes ever
+ Faraday had a big part in The Constant
+ A constant is the opposite of a variable
+ Faraday came back the island last episode
+ Next episode is The Variable

= I'm hyped.


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 24, 2009)

jawesome, it/s been confirmed we'll get a Richard Alpert centric in season 6

 jawesome


----------



## Memos (Apr 24, 2009)

Damon Lindeloff and Carlton Cuse said on the offical LOST podcast that they really think The Variable will be one of the best episodes yet.

I hope there is some Desmond goodness in this or one of the upcoming episodes of this season.


----------



## En Too See (Apr 24, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> jawesome, it/s been confirmed we'll get a Richard Alpert centric in season 6
> 
> jawesome



I have a feeling the episode after next will be an Alpert centric episode as well, or regarding somebody in the Other's.


----------



## olaf (Apr 24, 2009)

I wanna alpert centric episode this season 

I was rewatching ep 1 from this season and from Richard said to Locke Island needs Oceanic Six to be fixed. I wonder what will they have to do when they escape from Dharmaville into present time. And what exactly they need to do since Locked fixed the time jumping wheel


----------



## darthsauron (Apr 24, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> jawesome, it/s been confirmed we'll get a Richard Alpert centric in season 6
> 
> jawesome



I want to have the following characters have a centric episode in season 6: 

Alpert (already confirmed ) 
Christian Shepard 
Faraday's Mom 
Charles Widmore  
Jacob


----------



## olaf (Apr 24, 2009)

darthsauron said:


> I want to have the following characters have a centric episode in season 6:
> 
> Alpert (already confirmed )
> Christian Shepard
> ...


@Christian Shepard okay if it's gonna reveal why does he appear on Island 

@Eloise Hawking HELL YEAH

@Widmore okay, even though young charles seems to be an ass

@Jacob don't know if I want. Revealing who is Jacob should only happen when we find out what exactly is the Island and what need to be done there


----------



## Dan (Apr 24, 2009)

There was no Lost on Wednesday correct?

PS: Ahh nvm, It was a recap thing.


----------



## darthsauron (Apr 24, 2009)

Madonna said:


> @Jacob don't know if I want. Revealing who is Jacob should only happen when we find out what exactly is the Island and what need to be done there



I want the Jacobisode to take place at the very end of season 6, maybe even the finale.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 25, 2009)

If the Constant could stop the time skipping, maybe the Variable will do the opposite and take them back to the present time frame.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Apr 25, 2009)

darthsauron said:


> I want the Jacobisode to take place at the very end of season 6, maybe even the finale.



This.


----------



## Noah (Apr 25, 2009)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> This.



Not even that. I want the show to fade to black, and then Jacob walks on screen. "Hello, LOST viewers. I am Jacob. Allow me to explain."

That he breaks out a wall-scroll with a bullet list of facts, secrets, answers and a wooden pointer.


----------



## spaZ (Apr 25, 2009)

actor playing desmond getting sued!!!!



> Desmond may be Daniel Faraday's constant for time travel, but a Lost crew member claims he was just a constant pain in the butt.
> 
> A former ABC Entertainment employee filed a harassment and sexual battery claim against Henry Ian Cusick Friday, claiming the Scottish actor groped her and made inappropriate sounds and gestures around her in October 2007 on the Lost set.
> 
> ...


----------



## Memos (Apr 25, 2009)

spaZ said:


> actor playing desmond getting sued!!!!



Oh....wow


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 25, 2009)

If anyone is interested here's three short clips from the upcoming episode, don't know if they were already posted, looks to be a great episode. 

*Link*


----------



## Noah (Apr 25, 2009)

spaZ said:


> actor playing desmond getting sued!!!!



Based on her descriptions, it sounds like she had sex with Des (once or more) and then he (or she) ended it and the general expected hostility followed.

This is why we don't hire wimminz!


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Apr 25, 2009)

Noah said:


> Not even that. I want the show to fade to black, and then Jacob walks on screen. "Hello, LOST viewers. I am Jacob. Allow me to explain."
> 
> That he breaks out a wall-scroll with a bullet list of facts, secrets, answers and a wooden pointer.



Lol but that would ruin the mystique and fun of figuring everything out 

...Maybe in the box set



spaZ said:


> actor playing desmond getting sued!!!!



I call BULLSHIT! (On her part not yours)


----------



## olaf (Apr 25, 2009)

Noah said:


> Based on her descriptions, *it sounds like she had sex with Des* (once or more) and then he (or she) ended it and the general expected hostility followed.


wait... did we read the same article?


----------



## spaZ (Apr 25, 2009)

Why did it take her 2 years to file the law suit? I call bullshit on her. Seriously if he did something bad like that she should of just called the police right than and there.


----------



## Noah (Apr 25, 2009)

Madonna said:


> wait... did we read the same article?



You're taking things at face value. As a LOST viewer, you should automatically know not to do that.

For shame.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 25, 2009)

For shame!


----------



## darthsauron (Apr 25, 2009)

It's cuz Desmond is really her father .  Apparently these daddy issues have managed to manifest in real life as well .


----------



## olaf (Apr 26, 2009)

Noah said:


> You're taking things at face value. As a LOST viewer, you should automatically know not to do that.
> 
> For shame.


and you sound like you knew for a fact that she is lying about everything


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 26, 2009)

En Too See said:


> I have a feeling the episode after next will be an Alpert centric episode as well, or regarding somebody in the Other's.




*Spoiler*: _Holy fucking shit, a serious spoiler_ 



According to Dark UFO (which tend to never be wrong), the season finale is a Jacob centric


----------



## Yasha (Apr 26, 2009)

You mean this season finale? :amazed


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 26, 2009)

Yasha said:


> You mean this season finale? :amazed




*Spoiler*: _Oh good god it's spoilerific_ 



Yes, he is witness to:

Sawyer's parents funeral
He's the one that heals Locke at the bottom of the building after his spine is smashed
He gives Sun and Jin his best wishes at their wedding

That is what was found by a spoiler-guy on the set, so it seems obvious he was around for alot of the Losties important parts of their lives


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 26, 2009)

fuck why did i read that


----------



## Memos (Apr 26, 2009)

I think LOST is one of the few shows where I can resist spoilers. I'm going to leave this thread for a few weeks, just in case.


----------



## olaf (Apr 26, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> fuck why did i read that


that was my first reaction too

but then I remembered that I read something similar some time ago


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Apr 26, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> fuck why did i read that



*Runs far away*


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 26, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> fuck why did i read that



I DIDN'T! I opened it then closed it quickly


----------



## Yasha (Apr 27, 2009)

^You know you wanna read it 

I don't mind getting spoiled. The spoiler is insane. God loves Jacob.


----------



## Espresso (Apr 27, 2009)

I think it's a little late in the game to bring in a third group unless that group has been in the background this whole time.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 27, 2009)

I read it. That's right, I read the spoiler

The season finale is going to be awesome!!!


----------



## En Too See (Apr 29, 2009)

I am really looking forward to see where this takes us even with the spoilers that I've read regarding the next three episodes.  Sucks that there is no episode next week, so we have to wait two weeks to see everything that goes down.  I guess like Faraday said, Ellie knew that all this was going to happen.  Knowing the real reason why Widmore put the fake plane there would be nice, course he might of already said.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 29, 2009)

what, no ep for 2 weeks? FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## JJ (Apr 29, 2009)

En Too See said:


> I am really looking forward to see where this takes us even with the spoilers that I've read regarding the next three episodes.  Sucks that there is no episode next week, so we have to wait two weeks to see everything that goes down. I guess like Faraday said, Ellie knew that all this was going to happen.  Knowing the real reason why Widmore put the fake plane there would be nice, course he might of already said.



There's an episode next week and then the finale after that. Where did you see in two weeks?  


*Spoiler*: __ 





Wow, I never expected that Daniel would be shot by his own mom. Now the new theory is they're trying to go back to where they were at the moment the plane crashed. If they manage that, they will never know each other. What a paradox.


----------



## En Too See (Apr 29, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> There's an episode next week and then the finale after that. Where did you see in two weeks?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Whoops, I thought The Incident wasn't for another two weeks.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 29, 2009)

Kate is sweating now....she might have to go to jail 

but in reality we all know whats gonna happen...the Oceanic people are gonna be the CAUSE of the Swan accident that brought them to the island. It won't be anyone's fault but their own.


----------



## JJ (Apr 29, 2009)

En Too See said:


> Whoops, I thought The Incident wasn't for another two weeks.



You're correct, but before that is next week's episode called "Follow the Leader".


----------



## Supa Swag (Apr 29, 2009)

DANIEL!




FUCK YOU ELOISE!


----------



## JJ (Apr 29, 2009)

This has bugged me, but why the hell does Daniel not have a British accent?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 29, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> This has bugged me, but why the hell does Daniel not have a British accent?


wasn't he raised in Cali?

probably got it beat outta him in his early childhood. 

The accent is OK for Females and older men but on young guys, especially children its just gay as hell...


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 29, 2009)

Why's Eloise such a trigger happy bitch? Same thing with Radzinski...


----------



## Noah (Apr 29, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> Kate is sweating now....she might have to go to jail
> 
> but in reality we all know whats gonna happen...the Oceanic people are gonna be the CAUSE of the Swan accident that brought them to the island. It won't be anyone's fault but their own.



Yes. This.

Maybe I'm just way above the level of everyone I watch LOST with, but I felt this episode didn't really answer much that had not already been figured out by 90% of the fanbase.

-EllyxWidmore is canon.
-Daniel was the guy who told Charlotte not to come back (wtf! she actually came out and said it!)
-The Incident causes an EM storm/explosion that the button will prevent later. (apparently they didn't watch season 2)
-Desmond didn't die from the gunshot wound (wasn't aware that was even in question until this episode).

There were apparently other answers, but they just kept saying "a whole lot!"
I thought it was a great episode (sans the ending), but I didn't feel like anything was really explained.


----------



## -Dargor- (Apr 29, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Same thing with Radzinski...



Can't believe that asshole's gonna live 30 more years. At least he's gonna get an eye slashed before its over.

Been hating his guts ever since his first appearance.


----------



## JJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Noah said:


> Yes. This.
> 
> Maybe I'm just way above the level of everyone I watch LOST with, but I felt this episode didn't really answer much that had not already been figured out by 90% of the fanbase.
> 
> ...



Did you miss the part where Daniel said if they figured everything out, that they could possibly prevent the plane ever crashing at all?


----------



## En Too See (Apr 30, 2009)

I am hoping that since next week's episode is a Richard centric episode, that we'll get to see more into Richard's past and finally figure out where he's from and what he's been doing all this time..I have an idea though...


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 30, 2009)

What the fuck? Why did Eloise send Daniel to get shot by her? His death doesn't benefit anyone! Fuck.


----------



## JJ (Apr 30, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> What the fuck? Why did Eloise send Daniel to get shot by her? His death doesn't benefit anyone! Fuck.



She said something very cryptic to Penny. Somehow I think this will tie in. She said something about for the first time not knowing what's going to happen next. She also knew she was going to have to sacrifice her son the way her and Widmore talked.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 30, 2009)

^She said she didn't know what would happen because she didn't predict that Desmond would have ever gotten shot by Ben.

Well now what? God, I've never been this bummed out since I though Locke died.


----------



## Noah (Apr 30, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> Did you miss the part where Daniel said if they figured everything out, that they could possibly prevent the plane ever crashing at all?



Sorry, what I meant was "questions we've had up until now." Until Daniel came back and said that they can stop the crash from ever happening, it wasn't really a question. So far the show has led us to believe that only Desmond can make any sort of difference and that everything else is a lock.

Now, the new question is whether Jack and Kate will be able to stop it or not. If they do, then I'm guessing we get something much like Jake had in Stephen King's The Dark Tower, where they're living two lives at once (kinda like Desmond had, but living a life while retaining the memories of what happened on the island instead of living in two different times).

Personally, I'm guessing they don't succeed and they actually help cause The Incident. But since they're basically living outside of time, they hop back to 2007 instead of dying.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 30, 2009)

Eloise sacrificed Dan so that The Incident could happen. That's what I gathered from the episode at least. 

BUT FUCK! Still who sends their son back in time so they can kill him?


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 30, 2009)

Dan 

Though, the preview for next week looks AMAZING. Looks like we're skipping back and forth the two time frames with both sides working concurrently (if they can even happen given the nature of time anyway) to get them all back.

Also looks like


*Spoiler*: __ 



Jack visits The Temple


----------



## olaf (Apr 30, 2009)

seeing the preview for next episode Kate doesn't seem to agree with Jack completely

jack fixing things on his own? that's something new


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 30, 2009)

Next episode also looks like prime pickings for a long overdue "Jackface"


----------



## olaf (Apr 30, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> Next episode also looks like prime pickings for a long overdue "Jackface"


----------



## Psychic (Apr 30, 2009)

I always thought that Richard was the pirate from that ship, and that jacob is an alien or another time traveler from the future who gave Richard eternal youth, and that grey cloud were nanoparticles from either the future or another galaxy.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Apr 30, 2009)

Man, last night's episode was really messed up. It goes to show you that time traveling really fuck things up. If Doctor Who was on the show, he could probably fix everything about the survivors & the island. But anyway, I still can't believe Faraday was killed by his own mother. Yeah I agree with most of you guys, Elosie is a bitch!!


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 30, 2009)

WTF man ! Faraday fucking died.. shit man... wtf.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 30, 2009)

Noah said:


> Personally, I'm guessing they don't succeed and they actually help cause The Incident. But since they're basically living outside of time, they hop back to 2007 instead of dying.




They aren't living outside of time. This is their present. Their timelines curve backward and join with the past. If they die here, they die. They won't hop back to 2007 and get to live another life.

With that said, Eloise is one fucked up mom. Even Ben is better than her, perhaps. At least Ben loved Alex, who isn't his real daughter, more than Eloise does her son. Maybe she has her reasons, I dunno, but Dan died and he ain't coming back.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 30, 2009)

Yasha said:


> They aren't living outside of time. This is their present. Their timelines curve backward and join with the past. If they die here, they die. They won't hop back to 2007 and get to live another life.
> 
> *With that said, Eloise is one fucked up mom. Even Ben is better than her, perhaps. At least Ben loved Alex, who isn't his real daughter, more than Eloise does her son. Maybe she has her reasons, I dunno, but Dan died and he ain't coming back.*



Speaking of Ben-Eloise comparisons, don't her eyes and expressions make you more uneasy than Ben's? I mean Ben can give people some really intense looks sometimes, but she's got this 'evil bitch that is manipulating you while slightly loving you' look


----------



## Yasha (Apr 30, 2009)

Yes, she does. I think we all love Ben when he has got that creepy eyes staring at someone and we usually can tell when he is up to something just from the look of his eyes. But I can't say the same for Eloise. Her eyes are just sharp and cold, and you can never figure out what she's thinking behind those eyes. And her smiles are so fake.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Apr 30, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> Kate is sweating now....she might have to go to jail



I loled 



Grimmjowsensei said:


> WTF man ! Faraday fucking died.. shit man... wtf.



I fucking RAGED!!!! Why does Lost insist on killing off my favourite characters? Ah well he died epicly


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 30, 2009)

Guys, I don't know about you, but Faraday was acting pretty OOC don't you think ? Do you think that LOST dudes just killed him off to remove him from the series ? I mean, a guy who insisted on "what has happened already happened" thing for the past 10 episodes all of a sudden comes up and says that he can change the future, and doesn't give a convincing explanation to back it up and then goes ape shit over the others with a gun... I mean lets say he somehow believed that he could change the future, the gun thing was pretty OOC. Ok, being killed by his mother thing was pretty brutal, but the events that lead to that conclusion sucked.


----------



## destroy_musick (Apr 30, 2009)

Gummyvites said:


> So they can still kill Ben.  Sayid just fucked up hard.



we still dont know that. Remember, Faraday THOUGHT he can change things, but ultimately he just did things he was destined to do (scream at young Charlotte, get killed etc etc)

Seems to me that Daniel's journal is going to be one of the biggest pieces in the coming episodes (and is infact handed to Eloise before The Incident). Also, at one point, Chang will believe Faraday and help the losties 



> Guys, I don't know about you, but Faraday was acting pretty OOC don't you think ? Do you think that LOST dudes just killed him off to remove him from the series ? I mean, a guy who insisted on "what has happened already happened" thing for the past 10 episodes all of a sudden comes up and says that he can change the future, and doesn't give a convincing explanation to back it up and then goes ape shit over the others with a gun... I mean lets say he somehow believed that he could change the future, the gun thing was pretty OOC. Ok, being killed by his mother thing was pretty brutal, but the events that lead to that conclusion sucked.



I think it's pretty much backed up by the fact that his convinctions made a complete 180 when he realised the others made it back somehow. The man was desperate to end everything, madly desperate, so much he went against everything he believed in.

What i thought sucked HARD was how even though his convictions were strong, it still ended up with "whatever happened, happened"


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Apr 30, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> What i thought sucked HARD was how even though his convictions were strong, it still ended up with "whatever happened, happened"



Yea but I'm pretty sure that they will be able to change something later on, probably not anything big like the plane crash but I'm sure Daniel will be proved right in some small way.


----------



## Memos (Apr 30, 2009)

My mind...was blown

That last scene was just amazing.

Even though Faraday wasn't able to change the past as he wanted to I still think he was right about the "variable" theory. You have to go back and look at Dan's words to Desmond. I think Desmond will be the key in all of this.

edit: This just makes it obvious why Eloise was such a bitch to Dan's assistant, Teresa, seeing as she knew everything. She watched that whole loop and it must have been killing her inside.


----------



## En Too See (Apr 30, 2009)

I still want to know, how can everything that of happened, already happened with them on on the island when the losties had a life off the island when all of this was going on?


----------



## Dellyshess (Apr 30, 2009)

I loved Eloise's disgust at Penny's question if she was Ben's mother 

The actor who plays Daniel was really great in this episode, maybe there was a bit too much crying but overall he did a wonderful job. 

It's such a shame we only have 2 (if I'm correct?) episodes left


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2009)

Last episode MIND = BLOWN! I can't believe Faraday was killed! He could of done that alot better instead of hold the hostiles at gunpoint.


----------



## Noah (Apr 30, 2009)

Yasha said:


> They aren't living outside of time. This is their present. Their timelines curve backward and join with the past. If they die here, they die. They won't hop back to 2007 and get to live another life.



No no no, I don't mean it that way. If one of them were to get shot, then yes they would die. What I meant was this: 

If the Losties were to get caught up in The Incident and everyone were to die, they would not. Having been exposed to the time travel and other such island shenanigans, I would expect them to be warped away to 2007 with Frank, Ben, Sun and Locke.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 30, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> I think it's pretty much backed up by the fact that his convinctions made a complete 180 when he realised the others made it back somehow. The man was desperate to end everything, madly desperate, so much he went against everything he believed in.
> 
> What i thought sucked HARD was how even though his convictions were strong, it still ended up with "whatever happened, happened"



The others made it back because it already happened, or am I wrong ? 

Also, didn't charlotte told him that a strange man told her to leave the island and never come back or something like that ? Well, doesn't that mean Faraday did what he already did ? 

I know he was desperate but he had nothing to back up what he was trying to achieve, it was a fools errand. The fact that the oceanic crashed on the islan means that he failed to detonate the nuke... 

Well exactly, that proved it one more time that whatever happened, already happened.


----------



## Memos (Apr 30, 2009)

Everything has happened already and the Losties have gone through what they are going through now, as in the events have happened, such as Faraday being shot by Eloise, but, THEY haven't experienced it yet. In their personal timelines everything is still new to them.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 30, 2009)

Damn, what an amazing episode.

I'm cut up about Faraday dying, awesome character.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 30, 2009)

Man, after watching the episode and seeing the scene where Eloise told Dan to take up Widmore's offer, and he asks "Will that make you proud of me" and she showed like zero emotion, she just looked puzzled if anything and then said yes. What a bitch of a mother considering she knew what would happen.


----------



## Memos (Apr 30, 2009)

One of the best parts of the episode was Richard's expression when Dan knew his name. Poor guy keeps meeting people who know all about him and he is clueless


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 30, 2009)

I found that to be strange, since Richard had met Dan in the 50s. Of course trying to remember someone after 20 some odd years is kinda hard too


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 30, 2009)

^ 'specially since youve been around for a few centuries already.

But he did find him rather familiar, he just didnt remember were he knew him from.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 30, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> ^ 'specially since youve been around for a few centuries already.
> 
> But he did find him rather familiar, he just didnt remember were he knew him from.



Wonder if Eloise remembered him... She did spend the most time with him while the Losties were back in the 50s. Man, I'm still upset at how she just shot him no questions asked


----------



## Memos (Apr 30, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Wonder if Eloise remembered him... She did spend the most time with him while the Losties were back in the 50s. Man, *I'm still upset at how she just shot him no questions asked*



He was pointing a gun at Richard.....as we all know, no woman can resist Richard's eyes....she didn't want to lose the smex.....

seriously though, the first part of whatI said


----------



## Majin Dan (May 1, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Wonder if Eloise remembered him... She did spend the most time with him while the Losties were back in the 50s. Man, I'm still upset at how she just shot him no questions asked



True i'm guessnig that's why richard didn't want to take ben to widmore or eli, they'd just be like 'kill him'

and i haven't been here in forever, look at my join date, but why does heroes get it's own mini thread but Lost doesn't? Lost is a thousand times better and doesn't make stuff up as it goes


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 1, 2009)

Majin Dan said:


> True i'm guessnig that's why richard didn't want to take ben to widmore or eli, they'd just be like 'kill him'
> 
> and i haven't been here in forever, look at my join date, but why does heroes get it's own mini thread but Lost doesn't? Lost is a thousand times better *and doesn't make stuff up as it goes*



actually they do...they just have competent writers who can pull it off seamlessly.


----------



## Yasha (May 1, 2009)

I lol'ed hard when it's said that the Heroes writers had to take away Hiro Nakamura's time travelling ability because it created too many plot holes. Lost writers are awesome.


----------



## Memos (May 1, 2009)

Yasha said:


> I lol'ed hard when it's said that the Heroes writers had to take away Hiro Nakamura's time travelling ability because it created too many plot holes. Lost writers are awesome.



Hiro *was* the plot

I wonder what will happen to get Desmond back on the Island I am going for a penny deathbut I can't be sure.


----------



## Grrblt (May 1, 2009)

Gummyvites said:


> Can't Richard or Eloise heal Faraday with the temple shit?
> 
> But I guess they're like fuck it, since he's sounds crazy.



Faraday is pretty much confirmed dead for one reason:  Eloise's bitchslap on Widmore.

Widmore said he had sacrificed his relationship with his daughter, and Eloise heavily implied she had made a much bigger sacrifice. Sending her son back in time to be killed by herself is such a sacrifice. And since Faraday died on the island, Widmore would know about it, hence him not asking what she meant.

This happened only like a month after she had done it too.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 1, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> He was pointing a gun at Richard.....as we all know, no woman can resist Richard's eyes....she didn't want to lose the smex.....
> 
> seriously though, the first part of whatI said



Well Richard didn't seem too panicky or pissed. Then again has he ever really showed much emotion?


----------



## Memos (May 1, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Well Richard didn't seem too panicky or pissed. Then again has he ever really showed much emotion?



I wonder if he can even be hurt


----------



## destroy_musick (May 1, 2009)

Gummyvites said:


> Can't Richard or Eloise heal Faraday with the temple shit?
> 
> But I guess they're like fuck it, since he's sounds crazy.



Ben was only wounded (albeit, mortally) when he was taken in. We actually saw Faraday die, and i dont think he's as special as Locke is to get the special "bring back to life" treatment


----------



## -Dargor- (May 1, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I wonder if he can even be hurt



Surely some people must have tried to kill him these past centuries, can't wait to see what tricks he got up his sleeve. I'm thinking something like John's healing, but much more potent, or something like what was keeping Michael/Widmore from being killed.


----------



## Memos (May 1, 2009)

-Dargor- said:


> Surely some people must have tried to kill him these past centuries, can't wait to see what tricks he got up his sleeve. *I'm thinking something like John's healing, but much more potent*, or something like what was keeping Michael/Widmore from being killed.



While John doesn't have any special healing properties, his healing being a product of Jacob/the island's desires, he does certainly benefit most from the healing factor of the island.

Richard could either just be the same but one thing still puzzles me about Richard. When he first appeared to chibi Ben, he had long hair and his clothes were ragged, but whenever else we have seen him, he has had nice and tidy short hair and has always dressed nicely. I wonder exactly what was going on there. Maybe I missed something over the years.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 1, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> While John doesn't have any special healing properties, his healing being a product of Jacob/the island's desires, he does certainly benefit most from the healing factor of the island.
> 
> Richard could either just be the same but one thing still puzzles me about Richard. When he first appeared to chibi Ben, he had long hair and his clothes were ragged, but whenever else we have seen him, he has had nice and tidy short hair and has always dressed nicely. I wonder exactly what was going on there. Maybe I missed something over the years.



well others had some weird costumes, beards and worn out clothes. Maybe there was a reason why he was dressed up like that.


Richard alpert, he is one big mystery. How fucking old is he...


----------



## -Dargor- (May 1, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Richard could either just be the same but one thing still puzzles me about Richard. When he first appeared to chibi Ben, he had long hair and his clothes were ragged, but whenever else we have seen him, he has had nice and tidy short hair and has always dressed nicely. I wonder exactly what was going on there. Maybe I missed something over the years.


Yeah they still haven't explained that. At first I thought it could be because he was patrolling around the Dharma perimeter but then we see him just walk right into their village when the Losties arrived in the '70s so there wouldn't have been any point to disguising himself.

My guess would be that at the time they still hadn't figured out what exactly to do with richard and just wanted him to look younger during ben's flashback.


----------



## benstevens19 (May 1, 2009)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> The others made it back because it already happened, or am I wrong ?
> 
> Also, didn't charlotte told him that a strange man told her to leave the island and never come back or something like that ? Well, doesn't that mean Faraday did what he already did ?
> 
> ...



maybe he knew he would fail but knew he had to try. he knew he had to tell the survivors that there was a possibility of changing the past so that they could in fact do what they were distend to do. Maybe he knew he needed to die.


Also, Widmore finally admitted he was responsible for the cover up. i guess its official, hes final villain.


----------



## Majin Dan (May 2, 2009)

benstevens19 said:


> maybe he knew he would fail but knew he had to try. he knew he had to tell the survivors that there was a possibility of changing the past so that they could in fact do what they were distend to do. Maybe he knew he needed to die.
> 
> 
> Also, Widmore finally admitted he was responsible for the cover up. i guess its official, hes final villain.



I don't think he's gonna be the final villain, i think eventually him and ben are on the same side, Whoever this new Bram guy is working for, i think they're gonna be the final villain. 

Personally i think Bram and Illiana are work for a new Dharma, which might be controlled by Ms. Hawking, why else does she have acecess to the lamp post station?


and as for Daniel being healed by the temple, why? that would just turn him evil or something...


----------



## olaf (May 2, 2009)

> and as for Daniel being healed by the temple, why? that would just turn him evil or something...


not evil but Other, which would mean his priorites ould change or something (he would understand the importance of Island or sth like that)

Isn't it pretty obvious that Eloise will get her time-related powers during the Swan incident? she will be like Desmond only better, and it would also explain why she can't see desmonds future, cause he's bit like her

BTW I don't want to be picky but we didn't really see Farady die. I think he said "I'm your son" and ep just ended. I don't think that he'll get healed or jack will operate him to safety but he wasn't really dead at the end od the episode. I think they'll make some tear jerking death scene at the begining of next ep.


----------



## Memos (May 2, 2009)

Madonna said:


> not evil but Other, which would mean his priorites ould change or something (he would understand the importance of Island or sth like that)
> 
> Isn't it pretty obvious that Eloise will get her time-related powers during the Swan incident? she will be like Desmond only better, and it would also explain why she can't see desmonds future, cause he's bit like her
> 
> BTW *I don't want to be picky but we didn't really see Farady die.* I think he said "I'm your son" and ep just ended. I don't think that he'll get healed or jack will operate him to safety but he wasn't really dead at the end od the episode. I think they'll make some tear jerking death scene at the begining of next ep.



I just watched the death scene again and i'm pretty sure he is dead. His eyes go blank and his breathing stops.


----------



## Dan (May 2, 2009)

Daniel is not dead, I'm guessing you haven't meet eye patch (Miguel).

He should have been killed many of times.

=======

I doubt they will kill him off, but then again Lost is a crazy show.


----------



## Memos (May 2, 2009)

Venom said:


> Daniel is not dead, I'm guessing you haven't meet eye patch (Miguel).
> 
> He should have been killed many of times.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I remember him. But what you have to understand is that some people have been on the island for years, maybe decades, and that seems to mean that the healing properties of the island work to a larger extent, unless, in John's case, the island needs you.

The reason that eye-patch was alive after apparently dying so many times was probably because the island still needed him.


----------



## olaf (May 2, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I just watched the death scene again and i'm pretty sure he is dead. His eyes go blank and his breathing stops.


I saw that again on youtube and I have to agree that it looks more like dying thatn I remembered it. but we won't know for sure till next episode 


Venom said:


> Daniel is not dead, I'm guessing you haven't meet eye patch (*Miguel*).


you mean Mikhail  



Kusuriuri said:


> The reason that eye-patch was alive after apparently dying so many times was probably because the island still needed him.


he "died" once after getting pushed by Locke through the sonic fence, then he was shot with a harpoon (wound wasn't leathal) and then he killed himself flooding the Looking Glass


----------



## Memos (May 2, 2009)

Madonna said:


> I saw that again on youtube and I have to agree that it looks more like dying thatn I remembered it. but we won't know for sure till next episode
> 
> you mean Mikhail
> 
> ...



Mikhail, that's it I couldn't remember his name for the life of me.

If you consider what Richard said when he walked into the DHARMA camp and commented on how the sonic fence can't keep out his people, this suggests that the longer someone is on the island, the more resistant they are to damaga, further shown by Mikhail's resiliance.


----------



## olaf (May 2, 2009)

and I thought that he meant that they are smart enough to go over it


----------



## -Dargor- (May 2, 2009)

Madonna said:


> and I thought that he meant that they are smart enough to go over it



I has a ladder muhahaha 

Although I do remember Ben saying the fence's purpose was only to keep Smokey outside of their camp.


----------



## Majin Dan (May 3, 2009)

-Dargor- said:


> I has a ladder muhahaha
> 
> Although I do remember Ben saying the fence's purpose was only to keep Smokey outside of their camp.



It can apparently knock everyone else out though, remember in the episode Lefleur? i think it was, amy had ear things and she was safe

and to be honest, dan telling CS Lewis not to come back to the island made me really sad, i mean that girl was so cute


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 3, 2009)

Majin Dan said:


> It can apparently knock everyone else out though, remember in the episode Lefleur? i think it was, amy had ear things and she was safe
> 
> and to be honest, dan telling CS Lewis not to come back to the island made me really sad,* i mean that girl was so cute*



Pedo alert


----------



## Majin Dan (May 3, 2009)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Pedo alert



Lol, i meant cute as in like parent thinks kids are cute, i didn't say hot


----------



## destroy_musick (May 3, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Mikhail, that's it I couldn't remember his name for the life of me.
> 
> If you consider what Richard said when he walked into the DHARMA camp and commented on how the sonic fence can't keep out his people, *this suggests that the longer someone is on the island, the more resistant they are to damaga, further shown by Mikhail's resiliance*.



How? :S

It more suggests that they have an alternative way into Dharmaville away from the fences due to their inherent knowledge of the island's geography


----------



## Yasha (May 3, 2009)

Mikhail told Ben that he didn't die because the sonic fence wasn't set to the lethal level. And he was physically tough to begin with, since he was a former soldier. Richard could get past the fence probably because he is immortal, or he used some smart trick like Kate did.


----------



## olaf (May 3, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> How? :S
> 
> It more suggests that they have an alternative way into Dharmaville away from the fences due to their inherent knowledge of the *island's geography*


you mean trees?

some parts of the fence are in jungel surrounded by trees so they could just climb over it, it seems faster and simpler than using some Others Magick


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 3, 2009)

Majin Dan said:


> Lol, i meant cute as in like parent thinks kids are cute, i didn't say hot



heh just kidding, I know what you meant 

That scene was pretty dramatic. Damn I am sad for Faraday, he was a great character imo...


----------



## Byakuya (May 4, 2009)




----------



## Big Boss (May 6, 2009)

btw, where the hell is Sayid?


----------



## En Too See (May 6, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> btw, where the hell is Sayid?



We'll find out in this episode, as seen in the preview.  So have we figured out what the war is?


----------



## -Dargor- (May 6, 2009)

Suddenly it all makes sense. Its all about the magic cup


----------



## Majin Dan (May 6, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> btw, where the hell is Sayid?


He's just... you know hanging out.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 6, 2009)

damn, i gotta say that Richard is a handsome man...


yeah homo


----------



## Memos (May 6, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> damn, i gotta say that Richard is a handsome man...
> 
> 
> yeah homo





It's the eyes, isnt it?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 6, 2009)

is tonights episode the last one?


----------



## spaZ (May 6, 2009)

Probably not its only episode 15.


----------



## Ukoku (May 6, 2009)

narutosimpson said:


> is tonights episode the last one?



I believe next week is the season finale.


----------



## Memos (May 6, 2009)

Next week is the final episode. I think it's a double episode.


----------



## spaZ (May 6, 2009)

Ya next week is a double episode


----------



## Ukoku (May 6, 2009)

Locke is extra sexy this episodepek


----------



## Memos (May 6, 2009)

damn americans and their on-schedule TV


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 6, 2009)

uh oh..just when Juju thought she had Sawyer all to herself...Kate-o shows up again


----------



## Shark Skin (May 6, 2009)

LOL @ Ben's WTF face when Locke said he's killing Jacob


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (May 6, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> damn, i gotta say that Richard is a handsome man...
> 
> 
> yeah homo



I believe the correct term is "so homo"  see it rhymes and everything




~RAGING BONER~ said:


> uh oh..just when Juju thought she had Sawyer all to herself...Kate-o shows up again



Lmao if I was Juliet I would raaage. Also is it just me or has Juliet become unbearably hot lately? And when she first showed up she was just meh



Shark Skin said:


> LOL @ Ben's WTF face when Locke said he's killing Jacob



What an ending eh? This what definitely a mindfuck/wtf episode. The person I really felt sorry for this episode was Richard, he had a wtf expression every 5 minutes lol

The worst thing about watching this show on A-Channel is that they don't show the GODDAMN NEXT EPISODE PREVIEW!!!!


----------



## Ukoku (May 6, 2009)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> The worst thing about watching this show on A-Channel is that they don't show the GODDAMN NEXT EPISODE PREVIEW!!!!



From what I can tell, it's pretty much: 
Sawyer, Jules, and Kate vs Jack 

and 

Ben and Richard vs Locke

It's gonna be hard not to read spoilers next week. But, I'm probably going to anyway.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 6, 2009)

@KS: oh yeah... i dunno what it is, but juliet has gotten really fine as of late. I can actually feel her annoyance everytime she n sawyer are having a moment and kate shows up.

_________

i think Richard has gotten used to basically sitting on his ass decade after decade for the past few centuries that he see's John's "go to" approach as something troublesome.


----------



## Big Boss (May 6, 2009)

OMG Locke is gonna try to kill Jacob!

Also I like how the previews showed how Jack and Locke share beliefs and how everyone else is against them. It's ironic because of the Man of Science vs Man of Faith thing they had going in Season 3 (or 2).


----------



## Supa Swag (May 6, 2009)

yooooooooooo Locke is that dude now! when he said he was gonna kill Jacob my mouth was gaping!

this gif I found on another forum is perfect:



lol@Hurley trying to prove he's not from the future.


----------



## Ukoku (May 6, 2009)

Supa Swag said:


> this gif I found on another forum is perfect:



lol I'm saving that one


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (May 6, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> @KS: oh yeah... i dunno what it is, but juliet has gotten really fine as of late. I can actually feel her annoyance everytime she n sawyer are having a moment and kate shows up.
> 
> _________
> 
> i think Richard has gotten used to basically sitting on his ass decade after decade for the past few centuries that he see's John's "go to" approach as something troublesome.



Ah thank god, I was worried it was just me, good to know I'm not crazy lol. Yea he doesn't really do much does he, I feel like he should be running shit, you know, being immortal and all. (Yea I know he's probably not immortal). I got a bad vibe when he said Locke was troublesome though, like he hs some secret agenda...dun dunn DUNN



Supa Swag said:


> yooooooooooo Locke is that dude now! when he said he was gonna kill Jacob my mouth was gaping!
> 
> this gif I found on another forum is perfect:
> 
> ...



WIN!!! And lol I forgot about the Hurley thing, that was the funniest part of the episode..sorry, I mean EPIC-sode


----------



## Zrco (May 6, 2009)

Semi-crazy theory time!!!

Jacob is 30 year older time traveled Jack!!

OMG, his dead father and hot half sister went to him too!!


----------



## Shark Skin (May 6, 2009)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Ah thank god, I was worried it was just me, good to know I'm not crazy lol. Yea he doesn't really do much does he, I feel like he should be running shit, you know, being immortal and all. (Yea I know he's probably not immortal). I got a bad vibe when he said Locke was troublesome though, like he hs some secret agenda...dun dunn DUNN



Or maybe he just knows that Jacob is going to be pissed if Locke decides to show up at his place, where ever that is. Ben, if we can take his word, said that Richard was something like an adviser. Maybe he's a messenger for Jacob or at least his representative.


----------



## En Too See (May 6, 2009)

This proves that the theory about the Others being able to travel time is dead, and I believe that Alpert is nothing more than a simple man who has happened to live a very long time (Black Rock time), I have a feeling that Widmore and Hawking are from the Black Rock as well.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (May 6, 2009)

Zrco said:


> Semi-crazy theory time!!!
> 
> Jacob is 30 year older time traveled Jack!!
> 
> OMG, his dead father and hot half sister went to him too!!



OH SHIII-



Shark Skin said:


> Or maybe he just knows that Jacob is going to be pissed if Locke decides to show up at his place, where ever that is. Ben, if we can take his word, said that Richard was something like an adviser. Maybe he's a messenger for Jacob or at least his representative.



Yea, could be. Jacob sure has a lot of messengers...


----------



## Big Boss (May 6, 2009)

I totally forgot about how Locke was time skipping when Locke told Richard to talk to Locke. I was wondering "what the hell" the whole time


----------



## SOLID (May 7, 2009)

Hi guys,
where can I find Megaopload links for S05 eps ? tried google, no good.


----------



## Majin Dan (May 7, 2009)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> I believe the correct term is "so homo"  see it rhymes and everything
> 
> The worst thing about watching this show on A-Channel is that they don't show the GODDAMN NEXT EPISODE PREVIEW!!!!



[YOUTUBE]3hOmSxW71sI[/YOUTUBE]

Let's see if that works?


Anyway Favorite part of episode is Richard, for once, not knowing like he knows what's going on, best part.
Hurley also trying to lie was funny as hell

Anyone else has this funny feeling in their crotch that The H Bomb is gonna somehow send the losties  back to the future?

And for a bit there, i was like... what if jacob doesnt' really exist? What if it's all some lie? but then they did hire an actor to play him in the 70's


----------



## Grrblt (May 7, 2009)

Eloise detonates the bomb, it doesn't work as intended. She gets booted off the island as punishment.

Widmore still loves her etc so he makes a baby in her and when Richard finds out, Widmore gets booted off too.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 7, 2009)

In contrast, I'm assuming Widmore gets kicked out of the Island because he gets into an affair with another woman outside of the island, and have Penelope.

And I can't believe that asshole Radzinsky is going to survive for the next 30 years.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 7, 2009)

Radzinsky...was he the guy in the swan station until desmond came?


----------



## Grrblt (May 7, 2009)

Radzinsky shot himself before Desmond came there so they never met. But they both worked together with Kelvin Inman


----------



## olaf (May 7, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> Eloise detonates the bomb, it doesn't work as intended. She *gets her time related powers* and gets booted off the island as punishment.


fix'd 


Grrblt said:


> Widmore still loves her etc so he makes a baby in her and when Richard finds out, Widmore gets booted off too.


I think that he already impregnated her (the way he was touching her belly when he talked to her just before she left with Jack, Kate and Richard)


----------



## Grrblt (May 7, 2009)

Madonna said:


> fix'd


She doesn't have any time related powers.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 7, 2009)

OMG JOHN LOCKE SAMAAA !!!! 


He saves the show as always 

Lol @ miles, he hated his father over nothing, the poor man was trying to save his wife and son. 

And kate needs to die, seriously, she is more irritating than part 2 sakura...

and "yeah dude we are from the future." Hurley is fucking epic


----------



## Memos (May 7, 2009)

That was an amazing episode. It was probably the best of the season.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 7, 2009)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> And kate needs to die, seriously, she is more irritating than part 2 sakura...



Yeah so much bitching. Who told her to come to the island in the first place?


----------



## MuNaZ (May 7, 2009)

clearly jack is just doing this to get rid of her once and for all...

great episode.... can i travel in time to next week?


----------



## Chaos Hokage (May 7, 2009)

Last night's episode was great! That was crazy how Locke is going to Jacob so he can kill him. I mean, how he's going to pull it off? Isn't Jacob some type of spirit or something? Oh yeah, LMAOF @ Hurley trying to prove that him, Jin & Miles weren't from the future.


----------



## olaf (May 7, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> She doesn't have any time related powers.


then how do you explain that she knew when some random person will die (in the episode in which she convinced desmond to dump Penny)

I think that something will happen during the incident, which will make her special (just like turning the failsafe made Desmond special) and she somehow learnt to control her mind time travel


----------



## -Dargor- (May 7, 2009)

Madonna said:


> then how do you explain that she knew when some random person will die (in the episode in which she convinced desmond to dump Penny)
> 
> I think that something will happen during the incident, which will make her special (just like turning the failsafe made Desmond special) and she somehow learnt to control her mind time travel



She clearly has a precognition power and its definitly on a whole other level than desmond's. Either because she practiced it a lot or because she'll be at the center of the incident.

I'm also pretty sure we'll find out Jack and his bomb are the actual cause of it 

They keep saying it was because they drilled "into it" but nobody confirmed that they were there and saw it happen, besides it would be a much better twist to have the losties cause it in the first place while they're trying to prevent it 

And so much for a Richard-centric episode, we learned nuthin'


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 7, 2009)

-Dargor- said:


> And so much for a Richard-centric episode, we learned nuthin'



Only that the dude is clueless about most of the shit going around 

Or he is pretending


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (May 7, 2009)

Majin Dan said:


> Let's see if that works?
> 
> 
> Anyway Favorite part of episode is Richard, for once, not knowing like he knows what's going on, best part.
> ...



Thanks, epic preview . Not really feeling the Juliet/Kate angst though, although it's understandable that Juliet's uncomfortable. Sawyer probably used to cry on her shoulder about her lol. And yea I second that H Bomb prediction, especially since we've been told time and time again that the time traveling is a result of massive amounts of energy, I'm assuming an H Bomb does have massive amounts. It's like that Animorphs book where some explosion sent them into the past.



ExoSkel said:


> And I can't believe that asshole Radzinsky is going to survive for the next 30 years.



God, I know 



Madonna said:


> fix'd
> 
> I think that he already impregnated her (the way he was touching her belly when he talked to her just before she left with Jack, Kate and Richard)



Yea, that's the impression I got too



Grimmjowsensei said:


> And kate needs to die, seriously, she is more irritating than part 2 sakura...






Shark Skin said:


> Yeah so much bitching. Who told her to come to the island in the first place?





MuNaZ said:


> clearly jack is just doing this to get rid of her once and for all...
> 
> great episode.... can i travel in time to next week?



LOL@ Kate pretending to be hurt about Jack wanting to forget about her when she's only worried cuz she doesn't wanna go to jail 

And if she really is hurt then why? After all the shit she put him through what does she expect? Not to mention all the people that died that they could save, but naahhh, doesn't care about that *smh*


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 7, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Yeah so much bitching. Who told her to come to the island in the first place?



and her presence totally ruined it for Juliet and Sawyer. 
and she smiles like everything is normal. 

Someone needs to bitchslap her so hard.


----------



## olaf (May 7, 2009)

-Dargor- said:


> I'm also pretty sure we'll find out Jack and his bomb are the actual cause of it
> 
> They keep saying it was because they drilled "into it" but nobody confirmed that they were there and saw it happen, besides it would be a much better twist to have the losties cause it in the first place while they're trying to prevent it


I think that destroy_musick suggested that jack will cause the incident, and the H-Bomb will be the failsafe

in the manual video for the swan station it was said that pushing the button releases the energy (imagine that it comes through small drilling holes) but if you won't push the button and enrgy starts acumulating the only thing that has equal energy is the H-Bomb


-Dargor- said:


> And so much for a *Richard-centric episode*, we learned nuthin'


----------



## Memos (May 7, 2009)

The best part of the episode was Ben's expression when Locke told Richard that he had died. Ben's expression was like a kid who got caught red-handed with his hand in the cookie jar

When Richard mentioned to Sun that he saw all of the 1970's losties die, I think he merely saw them "flash" back to their own time. Richard seemed unaware of the flashes when he saw shot-in-the-leg-Locke disappear in front of his eyes. If the "incident" did indeed send everyone back to their time, he could merely have thought they had perished in the white light that seems to envelope the island.

The Dr. Chang and Miles moment was awesome and Hurley was hilarious

Kate....go die

---

edit: did anyone else think, when Richard said that Eloise and Widmore's love was "complicated", that they were related? Maybe brother and sister?

Also, young Eloise may just be the hottest woman in LOST....next to Sayid's bounty hunter


----------



## olaf (May 7, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> edit: did anyone else think, when Richard said that Eloise and Widmore's love was "complicated", that they were related? Maybe brother and sister?


I think it's more of Jack/Kate complicated


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (May 7, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Also, young Eloise may just be the hottest woman in LOST....next to Sayid's bounty hunter



Shit! I totally forgot to mention this! But yes, I concur


----------



## ExoSkel (May 7, 2009)

Has anyone noticed Jack has changed? He didn't believe in destiny and always ignored what Locke had to say. Now he is telling Sawyer that it is their destiny to be in the island, according to the next episode promo.

BTW, I blame Kate for all the shit that's going on the island. If she didn't have to be an arrogant bitch and let kid Ben die and went to the hostiles, none of this would've happened. 

I also blame Faraday's death on her.


----------



## Memos (May 7, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> Has anyone noticed Jack has changed? He didn't believe in destiny and always ignored what Locke had to say. Now he is telling Sawyer that it is their destiny to be in the island, according to the next episode promo.
> 
> BTW, I blame Kate for all the shit that's going on the island. If she didn't have to be an arrogant bitch and let kid Ben die and went to the hostiles, none of this would've happened.
> 
> I also blame Faraday's death on her.



Yeah, the change in Jack has been long in the making and was more of a "finally" moment for me instead of a surprise.

Yes, Kate is a disease....


----------



## Shark Skin (May 7, 2009)

Yeah, wtf. Lets kill more kids and blow up a couple more H-bombs for the lolz Since when did she become the moral presence amongst the Losties? She's changed as well and IMO its for the worst.


----------



## destroy_musick (May 7, 2009)

with the build up to next weeks finale, im more and more inclined to the Jacob = Jack theories, everything seems in place for that mind fuck.

With that in mind, how does on goe about killing an omnipresent invisible man in a moving cabin?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 7, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> with the build up to next weeks finale, im more and more inclined to the Jacob = Jack theories, everything seems in place for that mind fuck.
> 
> With that in mind, how does on goe about killing an omnipresent invisible man in a moving cabin?



By putting a dagger in the spine, john lock style


----------



## Sasuke (May 7, 2009)

Great lead in for the finale, so many awesome scenario's playing out.

Locke-sama


----------



## ExoSkel (May 7, 2009)

BTW, Lost deserves its own sub-forum. I can't believe garbage show like Heroes has it's own, but not Lost?


----------



## Memos (May 7, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> BTW, Lost deserves its own sub-forum. *I can't believe garbage show like Heroes* has it's own, *but not* Lost or *24*?



I see a contradiction


----------



## ExoSkel (May 7, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I see a contradiction


Jack Bauer > you 

At least season 7 of 24 is a big step up from previous seasons, unlike Heroes which has been draining through the toilet drainage.

Anyway, that's besides the point. Lost deserves its own sub-forum.


----------



## spaZ (May 7, 2009)

But it won't get one..


----------



## ExoSkel (May 7, 2009)

spaZ said:


> But it won't get one..


Which is pretty fucked up.


----------



## spaZ (May 7, 2009)

Why? Its not popular enough on this forum... So why even bother?


----------



## Memos (May 7, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> At least season 7 of 24 is a big step up from previous seasons, unlike Heroes which has been draining through the toilet drainage.
> 
> Anyway, that's besides the point. Lost deserves its own sub-forum.



LOST will not get it's own sub-forum and it definitely doesn't deserve it. It is certainly the bet show on TV but it is only on for around 16 weeks a year and the activity in the thread alone is quite weak even on episode days.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 7, 2009)

Great episode but man was kate annoying , smoke monster should snack on her :ho


----------



## Shark Skin (May 7, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> LOST will not get it's own sub-forum and it definitely doesn't deserve it. It is certainly the bet show on TV but it is only on for around 16 weeks a year and *the activity in the thread alone is quite weak even on episode days.*



Main reason. I remember a while back someone asked why other shows weren't getting sub forums and the main reason was that other shows didn't get enough replies. I'm actually surprised that LOST doesn't get more replies, I remember a few years back that it was actually quite big on NF... or at least thats how I remember it on my mind


----------



## Memos (May 7, 2009)

I love the anti-Kate sentimentality going through this thread. I can't wait for L to come and ruin the fun.


----------



## Big Boss (May 7, 2009)

Seiko said:


> 24&Lost >>>>>>>>> Heroes


fixed for fact


----------



## En Too See (May 7, 2009)

Jack has to be some kind of deity, because he used a substitution jutsu when he got knocked down by Widmore...


*Spoiler*: __ 





OLD MAN SUBSTITUTION NO JUTSU!


----------



## Big Boss (May 8, 2009)

^LOL that's nice detective skills


----------



## Irishwonder (May 8, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I love the anti-Kate sentimentality going through this thread. I can't wait for L to come and ruin the fun.



That's because Kate's been a bitch and someone needs to take her down a peg.  So everytime Jack talks a little smack to her I cheer


----------



## Big Boss (May 8, 2009)

Yeah, since Kate raised Aaron she's been less of a fugitive type character which makes her annoying right now.


----------



## -Dargor- (May 8, 2009)

Something's been bugging me for a while now, where the hell has Claire been the past 3 years (present)?

I wouldn't be surprised if she gets a magic dagger up her spine when Locke goes all commando on Jacob's cabin :ho


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 8, 2009)

man, something tells me the wait for next season is gonna be agonizing after next ep.


----------



## Memos (May 8, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> Two things about Claire and Jacob and they are spoilerish so tagging.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Claire_
> ...



I knew about the first spoiler but didn't about the second. He is a great actor and should be good in the role.

I can't wait for when Rose and Bernard come back and sort everything out with their superior intellect and god-like powers.


----------



## olaf (May 8, 2009)

Gummyvites said:


> Kate sucks.  She puts her selfish desires before the lives of everybody that has suffered.


and why shouldn't she? would you choose inprisonment for life and loosing a child if it could save couple people (remember that none of them weren't really close with Kate) ?


Gummyvites said:


> The time travel shit is confusing. *Richard should already know what happened in the past since he's already seen it*.  Unless his memory is being created as the events occur?  I guess a time paradox is unavoidable.


I admit that he looked quite confused almost whole last episode, but could you be more specific on the bolded part?

also, have you considered that he might not remeber it very well? seriously, how well do you remember things that happened 20 or 30 years ago? (well you probably can't since you are most likely around 20 years old) it was never said that he had super memory

and even if he remembered everything, you seem to forget that he didn't met many losties. and people who he met in past *and* present is very small (I'm not sure if it's anyone besides John, Kate and Sayid


-Dargor- said:


> Something's been bugging me for a while now, where the hell has Claire been the past 3 years (present)?


in the cabin chillin with Christian and Jacob


----------



## Supa Swag (May 8, 2009)

lol @ the Kate bashing. She certainly knows how to rub people the wrong way. The only time I can say I felt for her was when she was leaving Aaron.

LMAO when Kate comes into the sub after the Sawyer/Juliet moment and you can just see Juliet going "oh godDAMMIT!" in her head.


----------



## olaf (May 8, 2009)

Supa Swag said:


> LMAO when Kate comes into the sub after the Sawyer/Juliet moment and you can just see Juliet going "oh godDAMMIT!" in her head.


yeah

but Sawyer face was pretty funny too, it said "I'm fucked now" whateve he'll do he'll prolly piss one of the gals, and in the end both of them will be pissed at him


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (May 8, 2009)

Madonna said:


> yeah
> 
> but Sawyer face was pretty funny too, it said "I'm fucked now" whateve he'll do he'll prolly piss one of the gals, and in the end both of them will be pissed at him



Lol yea that part was pretty funny, even I was annoyed lol. I was just thinking how much I like Sawyer and Juliet and then BAM! Kate shows up. Although I knew it was her from the time they said hold the sub.

Anyway the smart thing for Sawyer to do now would be to treat Kate like shit


----------



## Memos (May 8, 2009)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Lol yea that part was pretty funny, even I was annoyed lol. I was just thinking how much I like Sawyer and Juliet and then BAM! Kate shows up. Although I knew it was her from the time they said hold the sub.
> 
> *Anyway the smart thing for Sawyer to do now would be to treat Kate like shit*



Which would drive her crazy with lust.


----------



## olaf (May 8, 2009)

there wouldn't be a problem if in those 3 years Sawyer got over Kate

but no, he had to harbor some leftover feelings


----------



## Shark Skin (May 8, 2009)

Yes he should have gone from "Hey freckles" to "Hey FUCK OFF!" in those 3 years


----------



## Yasha (May 8, 2009)

So they not only travelled to the past but to the future as well during the time leap. How the hell did John know what time it was?

I have to watch those episodes again, to see if I can tell which scenes are from the future.


----------



## Memos (May 8, 2009)

Yasha said:


> So they not only travelled to the past but to the future as well during the time leap. *How the hell did John know what time it was?*
> 
> I have to watch those episodes again, to see if I can tell which are from the future.



Ben asked him that very question and John's answer was that the the Island told him. Then he went onto bully Ben about how the island never spoke to him


----------



## Yasha (May 8, 2009)

Yeah, he was grabbing every opportunity to ridicule Ben. xD Serve Ben right though.

I think Richard's saying "you will" is enough for John to figure out he was from the future. But still we don't know how John knew the exact timing.


----------



## Memos (May 8, 2009)

Yasha said:


> Yeah, he was grabbing every opportunity to ridicule Ben. xD Serve Ben right though.
> 
> I think Richard's saying "you will" is enough for John to figure out he was from the future. *But still we don't know how John knew the exact timing*.



The island told him


----------



## IsoloKiro (May 8, 2009)

So...Jacob. Will Locke really kill him? Seems like if he thinks he needs to then it's really for the best considering all he's done since becoming Super Locke.


----------



## Memos (May 8, 2009)

IsoloKiro said:


> So...Jacob. Will Locke really kill him? Seems like if he thinks he needs to then it's really for the best considering all he's done since becoming Super Locke.



I think it's more of a case of him needing to kill Jacob coz its destiny and Jacob wants him to or some such crap.

Though, I would love it if it was an all out war between John and Jacob


----------



## IsoloKiro (May 8, 2009)

I was hearing that maybe Jacob had been trapped in the cabin by Richard or somebody. Like there was a circle of ash around the cabin so that's why he was all like "help me" to Locke.


----------



## Yasha (May 8, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> The island told him



Yeah, but how? Through his dream again? Or maybe he was just trying to make fun of Ben. Poor Ben.


----------



## IsoloKiro (May 8, 2009)

Nah it really told him, it's just not something we as viewers hear or see.


----------



## Yasha (May 8, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I think it's more of a case of him needing to kill Jacob coz its destiny and Jacob wants him to or some such crap.
> 
> Though, I would love it if it was an all out war between John and Jacob



Spoiler says there is going to be a shocking death in the upcoming war. Maybe it's Jacob.


----------



## Memos (May 8, 2009)

IsoloKiro said:


> I was hearing that maybe Jacob had been trapped in the cabin by Richard or somebody. Like there was a circle of ash around the cabin so that's why he was all like "help me" to Locke.


I guess we will find out this week seeing as he was asking for help the first time but now Christian, who is probably Jacob, is ghosting it all around the island.


Yasha said:


> Yeah, but how? Through his dream again? Or maybe he was just trying to make fun of Ben. Poor Ben.


 Its probably the feeling of "purpose" he has. Kind of like when you have an urge to do something but you dont know why. I guess he has faith and conviction in all of his actions now.


----------



## IsoloKiro (May 8, 2009)

Well, if we're able to predict it then it won't be very shocking.


----------



## Memos (May 8, 2009)

Yasha said:


> Spoiler says there is going to be a shocking death in the upcoming war. Maybe it's Jacob.



You check spoilers for LOST?...are you mad?


----------



## Big Boss (May 8, 2009)

I have a bad feeling that Sawyer is gonna die. Last episode gave me a bad feeling about whether he'll make it out of this season alive.


----------



## Yasha (May 8, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> You check spoilers for LOST?...are you mad?



lol, it's on yahoo main page, so it's kind of hard to avoid. xP

And I heard a couple things about the season finale too.


----------



## Memos (May 8, 2009)

Yasha said:


> lol, it's on yahoo main page, so it's kind of hard to avoid. xP
> 
> And I heard a couple things about the season finale too.



Yeah, I get caught like that sometimes, especially the day after where they don't care for spoilering people.


----------



## Majin Dan (May 9, 2009)

Yasha said:


> Yeah, but how? Through his dream again? Or maybe he was just trying to make fun of Ben. Poor Ben.



Well you remember the episode Dead is dead? when locke went somewhere then came back while Sun and Ben were in Ben's hours? i think locke went to go talk to the island, like meditating or something



Kenshin said:


> I have a bad feeling that Sawyer is gonna die. Last episode gave me a bad feeling about whether he'll make it out of this season alive.



I've been thinking for a while that too. i think sawyer dieing is gonna serve a purpose to motivate everyone to want to leave the island. I mean look at all the leaders we have now
Jack
Locke
Jacob
Sawyer
Radzinsky
Bram/Iliana
Vincent

To many


----------



## -Dargor- (May 9, 2009)

Majin Dan said:


> Well you remember the episode Dead is dead? when locke went somewhere then came back while Sun and Ben were in Ben's hours? i think locke went to go talk to the island, like meditating or something
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jack isn't really leading anything right now.  
Sawyer only led 6 people so thats bleh (and its over now). 
Locke only just got reunited with "his people". 
Jacob is either gonna get killed or will remain Locke's mojo-voodoo-guide. 
Radzinsky isn't leading anything, he's merely a paranoid geek with guns going nuts, he'll be stuck alone in the swan station soon enough.
I don't remember Bram/Iliana at all? Who the hell are those and what are they leading?
Vincent? The dog?

The only real leaders at the moment are Locke in '07 and Richard/Elloise/Charles in '77, the rest are all free-lancers.


----------



## IsoloKiro (May 9, 2009)

That doesn't mean they aren't leading though which they all are. I did think for a while that Sawyer and Juliet would die and become the dead couple from season 1 but...I'm starting to lean back towards it being Rose and Bernard.


----------



## Cel (May 9, 2009)

I think John doubts the existence of a real "Jacob" and thinks it's just an excuse Ben and Richard use to achieve their means.  By stating that he wanted to "kill" Jacob, I don't think he meant that in the literal sense.  He just wants to kill the idea of a Jacob.  He wants all of his people there to find out that a "Jacob" never existed.  I don't know if I got this right, but if I did... I think there will end up being a Jacob and John will be very surprised to find out who he is (I know for sure we'll learn more about Jacob in the finale)


----------



## Big Boss (May 9, 2009)

Ben wouldn't have anything to do with using Jacob as just a figure, seeing as how even Charles and Eloise believed in Jacob before Ben even showed up. So if they're is a situation where Jacob doesn't even exist, then only Richard could do that.

But I think that Jacob is being held in his cabin against his will and that Locke is going there to put him out of his misery as told to him by the island, and that he is probably a prisoner to someone else possibly Richard.


----------



## ~L~ (May 9, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I love the anti-Kate sentimentality going through this thread. I* can't wait for L to come and ruin the fun.*



hey   

actually all i was thinking of was kate is going back to jail if all this works out  as for the whole sawyer/juliet/kate thing, i think sawyer/juliet has already won since a few episodes back. 

also it was kinda funny seeing how richard didn't even know what was going on  and locke is so smug right now, i want to see his expression if something didn't go like he planned. i hope meeting jacob will result in said expression


----------



## Big Boss (May 9, 2009)

I like the all-knowing Locke. He's had his share of the "not knowing what's going on" expressions.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 9, 2009)

Yeah. It was about time that his faith in the island paid off.


----------



## Cel (May 9, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> But I think that Jacob is being held in his cabin against his will and that Locke is going there to put him out of his misery as told to him by the island, and that he is probably a prisoner to someone else possibly Richard.



It does not make sense that Jacob is a prisoner.  Why would prisoners give orders?  How would a prisoner know so much about the Island?  Heck, even Christian Shepard is following Jacob's orders.  If Christian is a manifestation of the power of the island, why would the island listen to Jacob, but then tell Locke to kill him?  I don't think Locke will be able to kill Jacob just like that...Nothing is this simple in Lost.


----------



## olaf (May 9, 2009)

like somebody said before, Jacob could get tired of his life (ghost that can speak to select few and can't get out of the house, yea that's a lot of fun) and wants Lock to put him out of his misery

"help me" was what he said to Locke, maybe killing him is exactly that


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (May 9, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Which would drive her crazy with lust.



Just as planned


----------



## Memos (May 11, 2009)

I'm listening to the LOST podcast and the writers are saying that the season finale will be reminiscent of how season 1 ended.

This is both awesome and annoying


----------



## Big Boss (May 11, 2009)

1st season ended with the Hatch being found right? Maybe this one ends with it being built


----------



## Cel (May 11, 2009)

Or it could end with the Losties getting stuck in a time loop and the original 815 crash happening again .  I can't wait until wednesdays.. must.. avoid.. spoiling.. myself....


----------



## destroy_musick (May 12, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> 1st season ended with the Hatch being found right? Maybe this one ends with it being built



I hope after the finale they get back to present day


----------



## masamune1 (May 12, 2009)

Cel said:


> It does not make sense that Jacob is a prisoner.  Why would prisoners give orders?  How would a prisoner know so much about the Island?  Heck, even Christian Shepard is following Jacob's orders.  If Christian is a manifestation of the power of the island, why would the island listen to Jacob, but then tell Locke to kill him?  I don't think Locke will be able to kill Jacob just like that...Nothing is this simple in Lost.



Christian does'nt follow Jacob's orders. He just hangs out in his cabin. 

Christian is probably the Smoke Monster (since Eko died, if you see a dead guy walking around on that island odds are it's the Smoke Monster). That Monster threatened to kill Ben if he so much as harmed a hair on Locke's head (impossible, I know, but it's not fucking around). And Locke seems pretty resolved and made-his-mind-up.  

To put it simply, the Monster probably knows what Locke is trying to do, and approves. It might even be that the Monster _is_ Jacob, or some manifestation of his power. Either way Jacob asked Locke to "help me" and Locke seems to think that means "kill me", and it would be embarassing if it did'nt know Locke was going to do just that after warning Ben off.

Richard is probably someone from the Black Rock ship, and Jacob may or may not be too (the model ship building hints at that, but I'm pretty sure I heard somewhere he was 400 years old, which would fit that kind of craft). I doubt Richard is imprisoning Jacob because all but blatantly states that Jacob is his boss), but he does seem a little scared of him. 

Could be that by trying to kill him, Locke inadvertenty sets Jacob free. 

.....

Alright, I'm calling it. Jacob's is a disembodied psychic spirit who is trapped in his cabin, and he plans on taking over Locke's body. Locke is walking into a trap and his smugness (though well-earned) will see him done with. 

All this time-travelling stuff and the rest has been to prepare him for this- this is also why he's been designated the leader of the Others. Terry O'Quinn will stay on, but Jacob will be possessing him. 

Richard serves Jacob, but has kind-of figured out over the years that the guy might be crazy. Oh, and Abaddon is in that big steel box and he and Jacob will be the main villains.

That's my _Lost_ theory.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 13, 2009)

its at 8 tonight pussies...don't forget


----------



## Yasha (May 13, 2009)

Is it a 2-hour episode?


----------



## Memos (May 13, 2009)

Yasha said:


> Is it a 2-hour episode?



Yeah, it is.

I won't be able to watch till tomorrow


----------



## Undercovermc (May 13, 2009)

Yasha said:


> Is it a 2-hour episode?



Yep.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The episodes will be Kate, Sawyer & Juliet centric.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 13, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



so it will be 66.6666666% win and 33.33333333% fail is what youre saying?


----------



## Undercovermc (May 13, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> so it will be 66.6666666% win and 33.33333333% fail is what youre saying?



Yeah, pretty much.


----------



## destroy_musick (May 13, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Incorrect, it's a Jacob centric. Enough spoilers have been released that support this


----------



## Memos (May 13, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect, it's a Jacob centric. Enough spoilers have been released that support this



This is true.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 13, 2009)

When I say centric, I mean the flashbacks/flashforwards. They will focus on the three characters I mentioned.


----------



## destroy_musick (May 13, 2009)

no, they wont


*Spoiler*: __ 



We have been shown through spoilers that Jacob is present in flashbacks of:

Locke
Jack
Sawyer
Sayid

The flashbacks are of Jacob and how he influenced everything in key points of the losties lives


----------



## Undercovermc (May 13, 2009)

Okay, I steer clear of spoilers, so I was going by the brief episode summaries posted on various websites. I guess the Lost team put out incorrect information to throw us off.


----------



## destroy_musick (May 13, 2009)

they often do, which is why i dont read them XD


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (May 13, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> its at 8 tonight pussies...don't forget



The anticipation of tonight is leaving me with a *insert your user name here*


----------



## Big Boss (May 13, 2009)

crap, I missed the airing just now, it's already half an hour in. I'll have to watch the late airing :


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 13, 2009)

epic episode in progress


----------



## En Too See (May 13, 2009)

If you're already watching the episode, then don't worry..I am not posting anything that will ruin it for you..


*Spoiler*: __ 



I decided that I really don't want to read the other spoilers since we only have 45 minutes left of the show.  I believe that Locke is the person that told Jacob that he was going to kill him as well as that the guy is also the black smoke monster.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 13, 2009)

JUJU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!!!!!!!!!!!

fix this Locke


----------



## Shadow (May 13, 2009)

AWWWWW MANNNNNNNNNN WHY!!!!!! SO MANY PEOPLE ALREADY AND WTF LOCKE!!!?1!!!?!!?

EPIC!!!


----------



## Ukoku (May 13, 2009)

wtf?! two locke's?!


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 13, 2009)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!!!


LOCKE!!!!!


----------



## Shadow (May 13, 2009)

AWWWWWWW NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO FUCKKKKKKKKKK THAT SHIT BETTER HAVE BLOWN!!!!!


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 13, 2009)

JACOB!!!!


FUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!!!!!! 


edit: damn man, wtf?!

so, smokey (or his boss) is the bad guy huh? what a mind fuck...


----------



## attackoflance (May 13, 2009)

I was a little dissappointed in the episode, and really sad the next season is the last.


----------



## En Too See (May 13, 2009)

Not really surprised that pretty much that the island's defense was Jacob's acquaintance.  If I heard him right, the name sounded like McCormick or something like that.  Who did Jacob mean by they were coming?  Seeing as though, it seems as though Illana is in cahoots with Jacob.


----------



## attackoflance (May 13, 2009)

Gummyvites said:


> That makes no sense.



Well, if it reverses everything then none of that happened? But that can't be, there has to be something for the last season.


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 13, 2009)

i think Jacob was referring to the people stuck in the past when he said "theyre coming"


----------



## Noah (May 13, 2009)

^ Yeah. I'm going with the thought that Jacob was talking about the Time-Losties.

But now with the whole Anubis killing Tawaret thing, I have to ask: Was the Jacob in the flashbacks really Jacob at all? Has this whole thing been one giant Just As Planned? And does that also mean that Christian isn't really alive? I mean, he did kinda just pop up on the freighter...

And what's Frank a candidate for? Is he gonna be Jacob's new vessel?

Are Sayid and Juliet really dead?! Or will time travel magic fix them?!

Good god this season's finale was a mindfuck.


----------



## En Too See (May 14, 2009)

Noah said:


> ^ Yeah. I'm going with the thought that Jacob was talking about the Time-Losties.
> 
> But now with the whole Anubis killing Tawaret thing, I have to ask: Was the Jacob in the flashbacks really Jacob at all? Has this whole thing been one giant Just As Planned? And does that also mean that Christian isn't really alive? I mean, he did kinda just pop up on the freighter...
> 
> ...



Christian was never alive.  The creators have said this from the get go.  It would make sense for Jacob to be really Jacob seeing as though he was in the ending of the episode.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (May 14, 2009)

I don't even know what to say. All I know is everyone who hates Lost will hate it even more, and everyone who loves it will love it even more 


P.S: Jack was so badass, it was actually kinda confusing. Lol at Sayid being the one that needs protecting while Jack runs around like fucking Jack Bauer


----------



## Supa Swag (May 14, 2009)

A couple of observations:

-In everyone's flashback where Jacob appeared, Jacob touched them. When he touched Locke, Locke came back to life. Did Jacob make Jin impotent? Does touching them mean they can't die?

-Kate and Sawyer were the only 2 Jacob visited when they were children. What's the significance of this?

-In Jacob's cabin, there looked to be a portrait of a dog. What does this mean for Vincent? The dog was already shown listening to Christian Shepard's orders in Lost very first webisode.

- Speaking of Christian, is he actually the guy that said he was going to kill Jacob? We all saw that Locke isn't really Locke. And what does this mean for Claire?

-Richards answer to llana was said to be translated as "he who will save us all". 

-Jacob's killer told Jacob he had no idea what he had to go through to kill him. Is he the smoke monster? Is he responsible for all the dreams that Locke had that gave him instructions?


Man what a wild season finale and EVIL cliffhanger.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 14, 2009)

I'm bummed about Jacob's death 

But lol, I love how he just replied to Ben by saying "What about you?" Fucking badass mofo


----------



## En Too See (May 14, 2009)

To answer's everyone question, yes the guy who is in the form of Locke right now is the same person who took control of Christian and anybody else on the island.  The only reason why he was able to take Locke was cause the ring of ash was broken.


----------



## Zrco (May 14, 2009)

Holy shit,the guitar case! Where is it?!?!!


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 14, 2009)

man...Anubis sure plays a looong game of chess Backgammon.


and lol at Jack "Bauer"...at first when Sayid got shot i thought he was gonna grab him and run for cover. All of a sudden he goes fucking wild on Dharma's ass though, it was insane


----------



## Zrco (May 14, 2009)

Supa Swag said:


> A couple of observations:
> 
> -In everyone's flashback where Jacob appeared, Jacob touched them. When he touched Locke, Locke came back to life. Did Jacob make Jin impotent? Does touching them mean they can't die?
> 
> ...



1. I'm assuming he gave them the ability to stand up to the possessor. 

2. No idea. Kate was always on the run so that could be why.. 

3. If Vincent was that important would he be hanging out with Rose and Bernard? 

4. I think Claire upset some balance of "no babies being born" on the island. All I know is that a normal Claire would not have left her baby. 

5. I'd like to think there is some relation between the thing that posed as Locke and Charles Whitmore. Whitmore wanted to get back to the island and could be seen as saying "You have no idea what I had to go though to get here." 

6. Why would the smoke monster (in mortal form,w/e) say that above quote if he was on the island all along?****

**** Or was he talking about the area beyond the ash? Could the smoke monster not cross that???

AWWWW MINDFUCK


----------



## Supa Swag (May 14, 2009)

Zrco said:


> Holy shit,the guitar case! Where is it?!?!!



I'm sure it's still with Hurley. I'm thinking that with the guitar case and the Driveshaft ring we *might* see a Charlie cameo next season.

@ Juliet. Although to be honest I saw this type of thing happening but I didn't know when it would happen. The Juliet/Sawyer pairing was too quick and happy to last. Sawyer's probably gonna be emo as hell next season.

And now that I think about, was jack really implying that he went through all that shit (going back to the island, using a h-bomb to set everything back) because he lost kate? jesus...


----------



## Zrco (May 14, 2009)

Supa Swag said:


> I'm sure it's still with Hurley. I'm thinking that with the guitar case and the Driveshaft ring we *might* see a Charlie cameo next season.
> 
> @ Juliet. Although to be honest I saw this type of thing happening but I didn't know when it would happen. The Juliet/Sawyer pairing was too quick and happy to last. Sawyer's probably gonna be emo as hell next season.
> 
> And now that I think about, was jack really implying that he went through all that shit (going back to the island, using a h-bomb to set everything back) because he lost kate? jesus...



Woman.....


----------



## Supa Swag (May 14, 2009)

This scene takes on a whole new meaning:


----------



## Zrco (May 14, 2009)

Supa Swag said:


> This scene takes on a whole new meaning:


----------



## destroy_musick (May 14, 2009)

oh man, i bet Jacob is now going to inhabit a dead John Locke's body; only to now culminate into some bizarre Locke vs Locke battle on the island


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 14, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> oh man, i bet Jacob is now going to inhabit a dead John Locke's body; only to now culminate into some bizarre Locke vs Locke battle on the island



nope, more like a bizarro Lappidas vs Evil Locke


----------



## Big Boss (May 14, 2009)

OMFG! Epicness.

So is Terry O'Quinn (Locke) still gonna be a regular next season?


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 14, 2009)

would be kinda weird to have the final season of Lost without him don't ya think?


----------



## Big Boss (May 14, 2009)

There's so much to talk about, but I have school tomorrow and it's midnight.

This is what happens when I watch the late airing, everyone has already discussed everything.


----------



## Batman (May 14, 2009)

Jesus H. Christ has Locke had a bad life. He didn't even get to be pimp-Locke on the island who knows everything. I thought he had finally come up. . . nope it's was clone-Locke. 


Also that backgammon scene . . .  <--- this seems to be the only appropriate smiley atm.


----------



## Memos (May 14, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> I'm bummed about Jacob's death
> 
> But lol, *I love how he just replied to Ben by saying "What about you?"* Fucking badass mofo



Probably my favourite moment of the episode.

Was I the only one that wasn't as impressed by this episode as the last 4 finales? I don't know why but it just didn't blow my mind.

Also, does anyone remember that dream that Locke once had (or maybe it was someone else) where Locke had one black eye and one white eye? well, I can see the dead Locke being possessed by Jacob and Jacob and the evil guy fighting it out using him. It would fit into the dark-light motif that has been following Locke around thrughout the show.


----------



## destroy_musick (May 14, 2009)

Claire had that dream

But yes, the light and dark thing is coming back in full force now! Notice how Jacob's enemy had a black shirt back in the 1800's and Jacob had white? HMMM!!


----------



## Batman (May 14, 2009)

was quite the epic opening scene. I've too many questions, but I'm also starting to formulate answers in my mind. . . .


----------



## destroy_musick (May 14, 2009)

its interesting how this "battle" for the Island is one on both a physical and seemingly spiritual realm too. I wonder why Jacob picked the Losties, it seems he has faith in them being able to do something (end this supposed loop?)

What i wanna know is what side is Richard on?! Jacob/Dead Locke's side? Seems so, but i dont trust anything in this show anymore


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 14, 2009)

This is going to be one long ass summer....fall....and winter before I can finally see what happends after that white flash..............

DAMN YOU JJ ABRAMS!


----------



## Memos (May 14, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> its interesting how this "battle" for the Island is one on both a physical and seemingly spiritual realm too. I wonder why Jacob picked the Losties, it seems he has faith in them being able to do something (end this supposed loop?)
> 
> What i wanna know is what side is Richard on?! Jacob/Dead Locke's side? Seems so, but i dont trust anything in this show anymore


I'd say he was on Jacob's side as he was the only one Jacob would see until now and Jacob did interact with him while Ben, and i'm guessing others, were leading. Also, he didn't do anything that wasn't for the good of his people.


dragonbattousai said:


> This is going to be one long ass summer....fall....and winter before I can finally see what happends after that white flash..............
> 
> DAMN YOU JJ ABRAMS!


I don't think it's JJ Abrams' fault, more the writers.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 14, 2009)

Hmmm, didn't Rose and Bernard's cabin look a bit like "The Cabin"?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 14, 2009)

Jacob sucked ass(appereance / character-wise), also the way he appeared on people's flashbacks was too much of a cliche that I was barely able to withstand it. 

Bens murder scene sucked too, I mean, it was too obvious and executed poorly. 

Richard was obviously among the dudes of the black rock crew, 100% confirmed, and he seems like a random dude, I wonder why Jacob made him immortal, because as cool as he is, he is also clueless about everything going on around him. 

So, Faraday was right, the past can be altered, or ? Maybe miles was right  But then it means all our dudes died for nothing, so probably miles was wrong.

And the worst of all, JJ trolled my fandom, so my favorite character, John locke, was dead all along ? What the F ?

Sadly, my expectations beat me, the final was meh.


edit : SO If john locke is actually the evil friend of Jacob, how come he didn't know where jacob lived ? What the F ?


----------



## MuNaZ (May 14, 2009)

why do people keep bringing J.J.? his involvement on the show is basically creator...
the show runners are Carlton Cuse and Damon Lindelof.

Jacob was awesome tbh... he had the "good guy" look... they clearly didn't cast for badass... then that would be a terrible choice.
what they want us to think Jacob side were the good guys and Jacob's enemy/living Locke are the bad guys, of course i hope it will be a complex debatable point of view and none will truly be the good side, it will depend on your views....

Ben's scene ruled simply because of "What about you?"


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 14, 2009)

MuNaZ said:


> why do people keep bringing J.J.? his involvement on the show is basically creator...
> the show runners are Carlton Cuse and Damon Lindelof.
> 
> Jacob was awesome tbh... he had the "good guy" look... they clearly didn't cast for badass... then that would be a terrible choice.
> ...



he looks like a douche not a good guy.


----------



## benstevens19 (May 14, 2009)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> edit : SO If john locke is actually the evil friend of Jacob, how come he didn't know where jacob lived ? What the F ?



He did know, just lied and said he didn't. Don't over analyze.


----------



## -Dargor- (May 14, 2009)

Supa Swag said:


> This scene takes on a whole new meaning:


----------



## benstevens19 (May 14, 2009)

-Dargor- said:


> That was still the real Locke talking tho.
> 
> Such a shame, it means poor Locke's been dead for almost the whole season
> 
> ...



Pretty sure its just to be a member of whatever group they're in.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 14, 2009)

benstevens19 said:


> He did know, just lied and said he didn't. Don't over analyze.



umm, any hints that he was lying ? 



-Dargor- said:


> That was still the real Locke talking tho.
> 
> Such a shame, it means poor Locke's been dead for almost the whole season
> 
> ...



Also I am wondering how come that dude has all the aspects of John locke's personality and all his knowledge.


----------



## maximilyan (May 14, 2009)

whats up with all the egyptian symbology?

I'm still trying to figure out why ben was able to kill jacob, but the other dude (i dont think we were able to know his name) couldnt all this time.


----------



## Cel (May 14, 2009)

So...

-Resurrected Locke, Resurrected Christian, and Smoke Monster are all connected to each other.
-Whoever is behind all of this lost his real body so it uses dead bodies to do its work.
(This would explain why we saw Resurrected Christian, Resurrected Locke, and Resurrected Alex)
-The person behind Resurrected Locke could not kill Jacob himself... His loophole was finding someone that would do it for him (aka. Ben).
-The producers already said that the seasons parallel each other (2 and 5, 3 and 4, 1 and 6).  At the sneak peak for next season, we saw an eye open seeing trees just like Jack did in the Pilot and 316.  So... if the seasons do parallel each other, season 6 will begin with another plane crash happening OR the losties waking up on the island in present time.
-The final scene was well done.  Eliza Mitchell conveyed her emotions of desperation flawlessly.


----------



## Big Boss (May 14, 2009)

Jacob's enemy can't be the smoke monster because he didn't know about Ben's encounter with the smoke monster. Though since he's incredibly coniving maybe he lied and since it's possible that this man can change from being one dead person to another. It is possible that he changed into his daughter and told him that he must follow Locke which in fact is himself.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 14, 2009)

maximilyan said:


> whats up with all the egyptian symbology?
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out why ben was able to kill jacob, but the other dude (i dont think we were able to know his name) couldnt all this time.



Probably a pact that they made or some supernatural thing doesn't allow them to kill each other. Hence the loophole.




Kenshin said:


> Jacob's enemy can't be the smoke monster because he didn't know about Ben's encounter with the smoke monster. Though since he's incredibly coniving maybe he lied and since it's possible that this man can change from being one dead person to another. It is possible that he changed into his daughter and told him that he must follow Locke which in fact is himself.



sounds possible, maybe he can change into the dead people on the island.

But why specifically locke ?


----------



## Grrblt (May 14, 2009)

I thought it was the same thing as with Ben and Widmore. Ben visits Widmore in his apartment, but IIRC states that he cannot kill him.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 14, 2009)

"What lies in the shadow of the statue?"

"He who will save us all."

For the first time, Ben was manipulated by someone.

And as for Jacob-centric episode, we learned nothing about him other than his true appearance, which is really lame. I wanted to know what he is and who he truly is.


----------



## Memos (May 14, 2009)

Can someone post the video for next seasons preview please?


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 14, 2009)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Also I am wondering how come that dude has all the aspects of John locke's personality and all his knowledge.



maybe cause he's the friggin god of the dead?


----------



## Kamina (May 14, 2009)

If you've seen this new episode, here's who Jacob and the Locke imposter are.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Jacob and Esau were the sons of Isaac and Rebekah and the first twins mentioned in the Bible. Even before they were born, they were struggling together in the womb of their mother. Their prenatal striving foreshadowed later conflict (Genesis 25:21-26).

The twins grew up very different. Jacob was “a quiet man, staying among the tents” and his mother’s favorite. Esau was “a skillful hunter, a man of the open country” and his father’s favorite. One day, Esau returned from hunting and desired some of the lentil stew that Jacob was cooking. Jacob offered to give his brother some stew in exchange for his birthright—the special honor that Esau possessed as the older son, which gave him the right to a double portion of his father’s inheritance. Esau put his temporary, physical needs over his God-given blessing and sold his birthright to Jacob (Genesis 25:27-34).

When the time came for Isaac to bestow his blessing on his sons, Jacob and his mother contrived to deceive Isaac into blessing Jacob in Esau’s place. When Esau found that his blessing had been given to Jacob, he threatened to kill his brother, and Jacob fled (Genesis 27:1 - 28:7). Years later, Jacob and Esau met and were reconciled (Genesis 33).

Both Jacob and Esau were fathers of nations. God changed Jacob’s name to Israel (Genesis 32:28), and he became the father of the 12 tribes of Israel. Esau’s descendants were the Edomites (Genesis 36). Edom was a nation that plagued Israel in later years and was finally judged by God (Obadiah 1:1-21).

In the New Testament, Esau’s choice to sell his birthright is used as an example of ungodliness—a “godless” person who will put physical desires over spiritual blessings (Hebrews 12:15-17). By his negative example, Esau teaches us to hold fast to what is truly important, even if it means denying the appetites of the flesh. Both Old and New Testaments use the story of Jacob and Esau to illustrate God’s calling and election. God chose the younger Jacob to carry on the Abrahamic Covenant, while Esau was providentially excluded from the Messianic line (Malachi 1:2-3; Romans 9:11-14).




Guilty Pleasures


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 14, 2009)

Kamina said:


> If you've seen this new episode, here's who Jacob and the Locke imposter are.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


damn...all this over a bowl of soup.


----------



## Memos (May 14, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> damn...all this over a bowl of soup.



It *was* lentil soup

Jacob cooking the fish and offering it to Esau has new meaning now


----------



## Kamina (May 14, 2009)

That's where I realised it was referring to this bible story.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 14, 2009)

So ben killed the commando dude, Locke and jacob. He killed lots of people from the dharma initiative. He indirectly killed people on the boat, his daughter, ana lucia and hurleys girl friend. Did I miss anyone ?



~RAGING BONER~ said:


> maybe cause he's the friggin god of the dead?



he is ?


----------



## Memos (May 14, 2009)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> So ben killed the commando dude, Locke and jacob. He killed lots of people from the dharma initiative. He indirectly killed people on the boat, his daughter, ana lucia and hurleys girl friend. Did I miss anyone ?



His dad. I know he counts as DHARMA but still, that was a major one.


----------



## Grrblt (May 14, 2009)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> So ben killed the commando dude, Locke and jacob. He killed lots of people from the dharma initiative. He indirectly killed people on the boat, his daughter, ana lucia and hurleys girl friend. Did I miss anyone ?


Didn't he also kill at least one of those arabs in the desert after he teleported the island?

And he killed his own mom  sorta.


----------



## Memos (May 14, 2009)

In that case, he indirectly killed all of those people Sayid assasinated.


----------



## -Dargor- (May 14, 2009)

Kamina said:


> If you've seen this new episode, here's who Jacob and the Locke imposter are.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Its a good reference except jacob and black shirt guy aren't brothers, they state they're just friends during the conversation. Although its pretty close.

Most stories involving 2 brothers are usually always like that, one is silent, the other is loud, one is a outgoing, the other is introspective, one is wise, the other is cunning ect ect

If they are to bring religious crap into Lost, I like the egyptian gods theory better personally.


----------



## destroy_musick (May 14, 2009)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> edit : SO If john locke is actually the evil friend of Jacob, how come he didn't know where jacob lived ? What the F ?



Easy, he was still keeping up a ruse to Richard. Richard CLEARLY knows something is up with Locke, so Evil Locke needed to keep pretending to be ignorant.

Ok, now what has me thinking: what is it that Jacob is trying to prove wrong? That people aren't evil, corrupt and sinful? How many times has this self-destructive loop been going on for with people coming to the island, fighting and then dying? On top of that, why did Evil Locke look terrified when Jacob implied that the Losties are coming back?


----------



## Dellyshess (May 14, 2009)

OMG, that was one hell of a season finale 

The incident scene was so intense, I loved it. Especially when Candle injured his arm and Miles called him _Dad_. I had a feeling someone's body would be in the box, but I never thought it would be Locke  The new Locke was too good to be true, I guess. Such a sad ending for the real Locke (unless he's resurrected again) 

I was hoping Hurley or Sawyer would die, instead we get Sayid and Juliet's possible deaths (although I doubt Juliet's dead, tbh) 

Wow, I'm going to spend a long time absorbing all the stuff that happened. But I have freaking 8 months to do so


----------



## MuNaZ (May 14, 2009)

i think the death of the season original is Locke, they had to cheat somehow 
i think Sayid will somehow survive...


----------



## destroy_musick (May 14, 2009)

someone needs to make a gif of the awesomely-great crotch kick to Jack, shit was so cash


----------



## JJ (May 14, 2009)

MuNaZ said:


> *why do people keep bringing J.J.? his involvement on the show is basically creator...
> the show runners are Carlton Cuse and Damon Lindelof.*




Not to mention Damon has been there from day 1 and JJ has even said Lost has really been more Damon's show than his.  Damon helped create it. He helped write the pilot with JJ , he is head writer, he also co-writes MANY of the Lost episodes himself when he could just sit bit back and get the royalties. Damon (along with Cuse) deserves so much credit that JJ (undeservedly) gets for the show. Oh and Damon/Carlton are writing Star Trek 2 (the next in the new ST franchise). Ok got that off. 


That video of the backgammon pieces from season 1 and the clothing that Jacob/mysteriousman had as the black/white metaphors are everywhere on this show. 

Juliet is dead. What happened with the actress situation is what happened to Libby (Cynthia Watros).  Cynthia got cast on a pilot while she was still doing Libby. They said she was just guest starring as to not give away her death. They did the same thing with Elizabeth (Juliet). She was cast on a pilot for the new reimagining for "V". Except they tried to circumvent things by saying she was only a guest star. Now, it is confirmed that she was part of the cast for the new pilot.

Plus Jacob was not in Juliet's flashback.

I just read stuff like this to catch what I may have overlooked:

discount propecia compare prices


----------



## Cel (May 14, 2009)

How much you want to bet that the evil spirit is also the one behind Christian?  That would explain why he told Locke he needed to die.... so he could usurp his image once he came back to the island again 

Also, I wouldn't count Juliet out yet.  Faraday was right in the sense that "whatever happened, happened."  However, he was also right that "variables" can change history.  Jack throwing the bomb down the hole caused the incident.  So that confirms "whatever happened, happened."  But then.. little juliet goes and smacks the stupid bomb so it actually explodes.  She was our little variable.. I don't think they're going to kill her off like that.


----------



## destroy_musick (May 14, 2009)

shit, Miles didn't even get a Jacob flashback  what the fuck is gonna heppen to him!!



> How much you want to bet that the evil spirit is also the one behind Christian? That would explain why he told Locke he needed to die.... so he could usurp his image once he came back to the island again



Im willing to bet that 90% of the manifestations were not of Jacob's doing tbh. As for Cerberus, fuck knows what side he is on, but he could very well be a pawn/guardian/muscle man for Evil Locke.


----------



## JJ (May 14, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> shit, Miles didn't even get a Jacob flashback  what the fuck is gonna heppen to him!!



All the Jacob flashbacks involved characters that were on the Oceanic plane.


----------



## Supa Swag (May 14, 2009)

So where does this season finale rank for you guys?

Here's mine:

1) Season 5
2) Season 3
3) Season 1
4) Season 4
5) Season 2

It's extremely close between 1 and 4, but me knowing the spoilers for 4 (especially Locke being dead) kind of lessened it for me. It's kind of the same thing with Seasons 3 and 5 where I knew what would happen in 3, but Charlie's death scene and the flash forward were so well done I had to put it high anyway. Season 2 was the least impressive to me, and that's weird since the freakin Swan blew up.


----------



## spaZ (May 14, 2009)

This season sure went by fast only 5 months lol.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 14, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> Easy, he was still keeping up a ruse to Richard. Richard CLEARLY knows something is up with Locke, so Evil Locke needed to keep pretending to be ignorant.



Not very convincing, but its probably the only explanation out there.



Couldn't he simpy grab ben and go and seek jacob himself ? 




> Ok, now what has me thinking: what is it that Jacob is trying to prove wrong? That people aren't evil, corrupt and sinful? How many times has this self-destructive loop been going on for with people coming to the island, fighting and then dying? On top of that, why did Evil Locke look terrified when Jacob implied that the Losties are coming back?



Dunno, and why doesn't the other dude want people to step on the island ?


And yeah evil locke seemed troubled, but his kick afterwards was cool


----------



## maximilyan (May 14, 2009)

I've been thinking about lost all day. trying to put the pieces together.

I'm thinking that its not just desmond who was able to change his past/travel through time etc.

We've seen on numerous occasions that Lock new eactly when it would rain and when it'd stop (prior to the "body snatching incident"). It was as though he'd experience it already.

Also when they first got to the island charlie couldnt swim, then suddenly when he had go to that underwater station he got memories of learning how to swim. Its like he went back to the past and told himself that he'd need to learn. its like when desmond gets memories, but he knows its something that actually happened.

There are a few more. I dont exactly know why all these people can do that, but maybe it had something to do with the time the hatch blew, and the sky went white.

Its making me think that jacob and the evil dude (the dude in black) have experienced this all before. like this is their past. The evil guy has been snatching dead bodies to influence different people. Like Ecko and his brother, jack and his dad, ben and his daughter. he's been manipulating people all this time. I'm willing to say that the dude in the black is the smoke monster. or at least works with it.

Damn so many questions. But something that really puzzles me is all the egyptian symbology. whats all that for?


----------



## Memos (May 14, 2009)

maximilyan said:


> I've been thinking about lost all day. trying to put the pieces together.
> 
> I'm thinking that its not just desmond who was able to change his past/travel through time etc.
> 
> We've seen on numerous occasions that *Lock new eactly when it would rain and when it'd stop (prior to the "body snatching incident"). It was as though he'd experience it already?*



People can tell when it will rain due to the level of moisture in the air or some such. I forget the proper reason.

It was all part of his tracking training.


----------



## maximilyan (May 14, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> People can tell when it will rain due to the level of moisture in the air or some such. I forget the proper reason.
> 
> It was all part of his tracking training.



thats true, but it seemed a little more than that, well how do you explain charlie's experience?


----------



## Memos (May 14, 2009)

maximilyan said:


> thats true, but it seemed a little more than that, well how do you explain charlie's experience?



I don't know, TBH. It may have been a mishap on the part of the writers but it doesn't stand tall enough on its own to suggest what you were saying.


----------



## attackoflance (May 14, 2009)

What exactly is up with the Ash thing around the cabin? and the Anubis thing? Whats the theory there? And is there a website with  theories? I use lostpedia but can't find a general theories page


----------



## Big Boss (May 14, 2009)

I just watched the episode again and I think when Jacob told E.Locke that "they're coming" he meant Richard & co. This can be backed up at how Richard gave a shocking look at the statue when Sun asked "who is in there if Locke is right here". Also, E.Locke shot a terrified look at the entrance way he came from, and it seems like he kicked Jacob in the fire because he wanted to get rid of the body. 

But still, it could be 815 survivors.


----------



## attackoflance (May 14, 2009)

Kenshin said:


> I just watched the episode again and I think when Jacob told E.Locke that "they're coming" he meant Richard & co. This can be backed up at how Richard gave a shocking look at the statue when Sun asked "who is in there if Locke is right here". Also, E.Locke shot a terrified look at the entrance way he came from, and it seems like he kicked Jacob in the fire because he wanted to get rid of the body.
> 
> But still, it could be 815 survivors.



Im gonna have to go with the majority in saying that he was  talking about the losties in the past, only because  it seemed to have some significance, not just hey, i hear the people outside coming in.


----------



## Big Boss (May 14, 2009)

I'm sure Richard pieced together who was really inside with Jacob, he must've known his intentions also. Not to mention that the "good guys" seem knowlegable about the conflict between Jacob & his nemesis. 

All I'm saying is that it should not be crossed off.


----------



## maximilyan (May 14, 2009)

attackoflance said:


> What exactly is up with the Ash thing around the cabin? *and the Anubis thing?* Whats the theory there? And is there a website with  theories? I use lostpedia but can't find a general theories page



exactly why all the egyptian symbolism. also look when jacob was weaving something at the begin. you see the winged disk thing with the eye or horus in the middle.


----------



## Dan (May 14, 2009)

One thing I've learned from Lost is to not try and figure it out.

Just wait, as most things are explained.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 14, 2009)

I'm starting to think Widmore works with Esau/E. Locke/whoever the fuck he is.

The "good guys" were against Widmore's plan on sending scientist team with Kahana crew (as proven in Miles' flashback). I'm assuming they were working for Jacob and help him by messing with Widmore's plan. Probably this is what Jacob meant as he asked Ilana to "help him".


----------



## Doom85 (May 14, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> I'm starting to think Widmore works with Esau/E. Locke/whoever the fuck he is.



I dunno, "Esau" seems very against outsiders coming to the Island, so once Widmore was banished, I doubt Esau would want him back, especially with a bunch of non-Islanders. Plus, if Esau has been causing all the visions, why would "Walt" warn Locke about the people in the freighter in the Season 3 finale? I think we might have a potential 3-way duel here: the Others, carrying where Jacob left off (if he's really gone, that is); Esau, who might only need his own power (especially if he really is the monster); and Widmore, who feels he was banished unfairly and wants to be back in charge.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 14, 2009)

Doesn't Widmore have the same objective as Eloise? They both talked about making sacrifices to do what needs to be done and he's the one who told Desmond where to find her. If they are working together, isn't Widmore then on the side of the Losties?


----------



## Shark Skin (May 14, 2009)

Well wasn't Eloise also the leader at some point as well?


----------



## ExoSkel (May 14, 2009)

I understand that. But Bram abducted Miles and told him not to aboard the freighter and directly opposed Widmore. Unless Widmore has his own hidden agenda, I don't see why the "good guys" did not want the science team to aboard the freighter.


----------



## maximilyan (May 14, 2009)

I think widmore is just a pawn, like ben was. i mean his only importance seems to be that he was once the leader of the others.

ben has had that role, and so did lock, etc.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 14, 2009)

Rose and Bernard are probably the Adam and Eve from Season 1.


----------



## attackoflance (May 15, 2009)

I think im gonna go with...you can't change the past. They caused the incident. Juliet is dead from the bomb, but since it was in the hole it partially got negated by the blast from the pocket, hence Miles dad living but having a bum hand in the videos(I believe). The white flash at the end was release of the pocket and worked the same way as the donkey wheel so the losties that are still alive (Kate, Hurley, Sawyer, Jack, Miles) will get sent into the present I think. Hence Jacob saying they are coming. Now this is the part im not sure about...why would the nemesis care? Is the next season gonna be The Nemesis vs everyone? Cause who is actually on his side, Ben?


----------



## Supa Swag (May 15, 2009)

attackoflance said:


> The white flash at the end was release of the pocket and worked the same way as the donkey wheel so the losties that are still alive (Kate, Hurley, Sawyer, Jack, Miles) will get sent into the present I think. Hence Jacob saying they are coming. Now this is the part im not sure about...why would the nemesis care? Is the next season gonna be The Nemesis vs everyone? Cause who is actually on his side, Ben?



The losties might be key in Jacob coming back, especially since he visited them all. I really have no idea though.

But I have a funny feeling that if everyone takes sides between Jacob and his rival, Sawyer will briefly join Jacob's rival, especially if Fake Locke encounters him and persuades him like he did Ben, telling him that it's Jack and co.'s fault that his peaceful life was destroyed and Juliet died.


----------



## JJ (May 15, 2009)

Jacob visited at some point in their lifetime:

Kate
Jack
Sawyer (I can't call him anything else)
Sayid
Locke
Jin 
Sun
Hurley

With the exception of Claire (whose whereabouts are unknown still), every single one of the above is a main character from the very beginning still left.  I think this has some sort of significance somehow.


----------



## olaf (May 15, 2009)

I keep wondering if the main reason for everything that happened was this Jacob vs Nemesis fight. the Others are supposed to have some purpose on the Island (or at least Richard implied that to John in 4th season) was it protecting the Island and/or Jacob or something more?

because if we're seeing just some backgamon match between two gods(?) that lasted for years and uses living humans as pawns, it is slightly disappointing


----------



## Chaos Hokage (May 15, 2009)

Wow!!! The season finale was fucking awesome!!!


----------



## Psychic (May 15, 2009)

Well, after watching the season finale, it really concur with my theory that Jacob is an alien, and now I assume his "nemesis" aka the smoke monster is one too. They have been living on that island debating about humanity. Jacob trying to prove the good in humans and the smoke monster trying to prove the bad in human nature. The smoke monster seems to be Jacob's prisoner and jacob had to prove his case to the smoke monster before the smoke monster found a loophole and kills jacob.

I believe egyptian civilization was the dawn of humanity, and the moral of this story is all about humanity; hence the reference to egyptian times.

I don't think the smoke monster has a physical form. That's why it's never able to touch things, or has it? either way it doesnt seem to be allow to hurt people so much as to manipulate or play with their minds. It seems to have the ability to see into your minds and your thoughts, which is why we see so many flashbacks in people's lives. It uses that against the Losties to manipulate them into doing evil things. It also only seems to take the form of the decease on the island.

I think the only way Jacob could die was by the hand of the leader whom he chose. So he always pick the people he thought had the best character. The smoke monster wanted Locke dead and told him indirectly to kill himself. With Locke dead, the smoke monster can take on his form and Ben actually would be the real leader again. hence, the loophole they were referring too.

The variables....now from what I gather from variables in real life is that they are little things that doesn't mean anything but, can eventually pile up and create something significant...especially if it was repeated over and over again, which is what is happening here. For example, Locke was going to die because Ben was about to kill him...the smoke monster didn't have to tell Locke to kill himself because Locke would of die either way. and the incident would of happen anyways without the bomb, because they were digging into that forcefield ( which I am sure that's where the alien ship was buried). But all these small variables they add up.

The timeline...now I dont know how many times they(the Losties) traveled to the past and ended up dying...what I do know is that the smoke monster finally found a loophole, this could mean that all the variables are going to start adding up...and the future will change. But that's only true if the smoke monster itself is not affected by time and is a huge variable in itself, which i do believe it is.


----------



## benstevens19 (May 15, 2009)

Undercovermc said:


> Doesn't Widmore have the same objective as Eloise? They both talked about making sacrifices to do what needs to be done and he's the one who told Desmond where to find her. If they are working together, isn't Widmore then on the side of the Losties?



well Eloise wanted the losties back on the island, and if you think about it, it wasn't Jacob who told them that. Locke was told by Christin ghost he had to bring them back, the same Christin ghost we now know was lying when he said he was speaking for Jacob. Jacob was never in that cabin "hadn't been for a long time".


----------



## Memos (May 15, 2009)

I wonder when that line of ash was disrupted, could it have been when Hurley tripped when running away from it?


----------



## Noah (May 15, 2009)

Kakashi Love said:


> Well, after watching the season finale, it really concur with my theory that Jacob is an alien, and now I assume his "nemesis" aka the smoke monster is one too. They have been living on that island debating about humanity. Jacob trying to prove the good in humans and the smoke monster trying to prove the bad in human nature. The smoke monster seems to be Jacob's prisoner and jacob had to prove his case to the smoke monster before the smoke monster found a loophole and kills jacob.
> 
> I believe egyptian civilization was the dawn of humanity, and the moral of this story is all about humanity; hence the reference to egyptian times.
> 
> ...



It smashed up the 815 pilot and Mr. Eko pretty good. Smokey definitely messes with your mind and make you see things, but it can also manhandle people physically. Remember the the Smoke-Alex jacked Ben up against the wall when he was in its lair.

As far as Smokey and Nemesis(is that what we're calling him? My group just called him Black Shirt, having nothing else to go on) go, I highly doubt they're the same. In Smokey's lair, there was a carving of Anubis summoning/petting/communicating with the it. So I think it's more like the monster is Nemesis' pet or servant, with Nemesis being Anubis.

So basically:
Nemesis represents Anubis.
Smokey is his pet that disguises itself as Christian, Eko's brother and most of the other illusions.
Jacob represents Tawaret, since he's hiding under her statue.

The things I'm really lost on are Ben's giant magic box and wtf Tawaret and Anubis even have to do with each other, since neither really had any relation in Egyptian mythology.


----------



## olaf (May 15, 2009)

I just remembered this, but why did Richard say that he saw Jack & co die since he didn't go with them into Dharmaville

it would imply that Losties didn't go back to present time during The Incident, which would collide with theory that Jacob was refering to them when he said "they're coming"


----------



## attackoflance (May 15, 2009)

Madonna said:


> I just remembered this, but why did Richard say that he saw Jack & co die since he didn't go with them into Dharmaville
> 
> it would imply that Losties didn't go back to present time during The Incident, which would collide with theory that Jacob was refering to them when he said "they're coming"



Maybe he assumed they died with everyone who dies with the incident since he never saw them again. He remembers they went with the nuke and the nuke blew and he never saw them again. Because they go back to present.


----------



## JJ (May 15, 2009)

I can post a bunch of references, but many feel that smokey is the representation of Ammit.

Ocelot


----------



## Memos (May 15, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> I can post a bunch of references, but many feel that smokey is the representation of Ammit.
> 
> pages





> In Egyptian mythology, Ammit (also spelled Ammut, Ammet, Amam, Amemet and Ahemait) was the personification of divine retribution for all the wrongs one had committed in life. She dwelt in the Hall of Ma'at, who was the personification of the concept of truth, balance, and order.


Yep, certainly sounds like Smokey.


----------



## olaf (May 15, 2009)

attackoflance said:


> Maybe he assumed they died with everyone who dies with the incident since he never saw them again. He remembers they went with the nuke and the nuke blew and he never saw them again. Because they go back to present.


but he said _"I saw them die"_ which sounded like he really did saw them die  and up until now every piece of info we got from Richard was pretty concrete. He isn't one that assumes things and takes them for granted


----------



## Memos (May 15, 2009)

If Locke was told by Christian, who seems to either be Black Shirt, or working for him, that he should bring everyone back, and also Jacob wants everyone back, what exactly is the part of the Oceanic Six in the game between the two?

If they both wanted them back, why did Dark Locke seem almost angry at Jacob proclaiming that "they are coming"?

edit: listening to the IGN LOST podcast, i'm starting to think Jacob may not be all that good.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 15, 2009)

attackoflance said:


> I think im gonna go with...you can't change the past. They caused the incident. Juliet is dead from the bomb, but since it was in the hole it partially got negated by the blast from the pocket, hence Miles dad living but having a bum hand in the videos(I believe). The white flash at the end was release of the pocket and worked the same way as the donkey wheel so the losties that are still alive (Kate, Hurley, Sawyer, Jack, Miles) will get sent into the present I think. Hence Jacob saying they are coming. Now this is the part im not sure about...why would the nemesis care? Is the next season gonna be The Nemesis vs everyone? Cause who is actually on his side, Ben?



IDK if they [the Losties] did cause the Incident. All they really did was try and drop the bomb, which didn't explode until Juliet smacked the bomb. If anything they may have "ended" the Incident. The flash was akin to the use of the fail safe. Its quite possible that another forceful energy (such as the H-Bomb) can knock out the force of the energy pocket.


----------



## olaf (May 15, 2009)

I just realised how good schemer jacob was

he made extra group of Others outside the island (even if those were just couple people not connected besides knowing jacob) like he suspected that Others on the Island could sometimes get hijacked by his nemesis


----------



## Supa Swag (May 15, 2009)

Noah said:


> Jacob represents Tawaret, since he's hiding under her statue.
> 
> The things I'm really lost on are Ben's giant magic box and wtf Tawaret and Anubis even have to do with each other, since neither really had any relation in Egyptian mythology.



I think Jacob represents Sobek rather than Tawaret (the statue had what looked like a Crocodile shaped mouth):

Ace's own thread...



> Gradually, Sobek also came to symbolize the produce of the Nile and the fertility that it brought to the land; its status thus became more ambiguous.[2] Sometimes the ferocity of a crocodile was seen in a positive light, Sobek in these circumstances was considered the army's patron, as a representation of strength and power.
> 
> Sobek's ambiguous nature led some Egyptians to believe that he was a repairer of evil that had been done, rather than a force for good in itself, for example, going to Duat to restore damage done to the dead as a result of their form of death. He was also said to call on suitable gods and goddesses required for protecting people in situation, effectively having a more distant role, nudging things along, rather than taking an active part. In this way, he was seen as a more primal god, eventually becoming regarded as an avatar of the primal god Amun, who at that time was considered the chief god. When his identity finally merged, Amun had become merged himself with Ra to become Amun-Ra, so Sobek, as an avatar of Amun-Ra, was known as Sobek-Ra
> 
> ...




Although I dunno about a relation between Anubis/Sobek (other than the death connection) or if there is supposed to be one.


EDIT: I looked at Taweret again and now I'm confused and unsure again. Given Jacob's action in the finale he seems like Sobek more.


----------



## Noah (May 15, 2009)

Ammit! That's who I was trying to remember. I couldn't remember her stupid name so I just left her out. Although it seems Smokey isn't so much Ammit as it is an amalgram of Anubis' scale and Ammit. Smokey does seem to do a lot of the judging on its own.

RE: Sobek

I thought about that before, but I'm leaning more towards Tawaret just because of what she has been described as before (mostly the statue holding an ankh and the hippo-like ears on it). Sobek is a possibility though. I suppose it depends more on what role in the island/world that Jacob plays. Is he good or is he just not-evil? Based on Richard's answer to the question and his magic-wake-up-Locke touch, I'm going with good and sticking with Tawaret.


----------



## Big Boss (May 15, 2009)

Hopefully Jacob's story gets told in the final season. I'll just shut up and wait until 2010 for answers.


----------



## Memos (May 15, 2009)

From how he has treated people on the island and how he treated Ben, I see Jacob as a bad guy. He doesn't seem to care about anyone outside of his needs.


----------



## Noah (May 15, 2009)

While that could be true, I'd like to think that he was just calling Ben a crybaby.


----------



## Cel (May 15, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> From how he has treated people on the island and how he treated Ben, I see Jacob as a bad guy. He doesn't seem to care about anyone outside of his needs.



No, that's not how I see it.  I think that Jacob was only apathetic towards Ben so Ben would get mad and kill him.  Perhaps, Jacob had to die for some reason (so the Losties could survive the H-bomb explosion and come to the present?  Maybe that's why he touched them... ) .  Ben wasn't totally convinced of killing Jacob when he walked in that room, so Jacob had to go and give him a little push.


----------



## Wu Fei (May 16, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> From how he has treated people on the island and how he treated Ben, I see Jacob as a bad guy. He doesn't seem to care about anyone outside of his needs.



Its all another game. Its Ben vs. Widmore again but on god mode lol. 

It seems Jacob is the root of every bit of drama. For what reason I've no idea. I sorta want to think he is good using the whole white vs. black : good vs. evil. But that seems too damn simple.  It'd be some bullshit if it REALLY was JUST to prove the existence of good in people to Black shirt dude. But he seems to be too damn apathetic to life...

All that damn time with Richard and STILL don't know wtf's up with him. lol. He's prolly a god in training lol.

But yo...was Locke being used the WHOLE time he was on the show? Like...Richard said he pretty much conclude there was NOTHING special about Locke. Soooo does that mean that it was just the Black Shirt dude pulling strings and stuff. But at the same time, wtf was the point in Jacob saving Locke after the window push? But then, that would make Jack completely wrong talking about fate and destiny like Locke used to and that can't be right lol. The whole "don't give up on Locke" line leaves one wondering if theres more to Good Locke. Maybe Dead isn't Dead.

so wtf was Jacks dad? 

sigh....2010....Just graduated from college....this is gonna be a looong wait.


----------



## Psychic (May 16, 2009)

Madonna said:


> but he said _"I saw them die"_ which sounded like he really did saw them die  and up until now every piece of info we got from Richard was pretty concrete. He isn't one that assumes things and takes them for granted



I;m sure Richard did see them die...in the final season airing 2010 of course. Remember the swan incident didn't wipe out the dharma initiative, how else would Miles' dad be able to make a video saying "let's not repeat the swan incident" the swan incident was just a minor incident. in the final season coming up we're going to see how young Ben is going to wipe out the entire Dharma intiative group,like he said he did in order to be excepted by the others.

And another thing I wanted to point out, Jacob is there to help out what he cans, he doesn't favors anyone or makes anyone more special than the other, just because you're the leader doesn't give you any special treatment. People are expected to do good because they want to, not because they think if they do good, they'll receive a reward. Jacob is not going to cure cancer or give you immortality, I'm pretty sure Richard can die. He wanted the island people to realize that on their own, that no one is special.

and maybe the smoke monster and "black shirt guy" are not the same people, I just thought they were because when Ben was down there, it seem to materialize out of nowhere and became Ben's daughter.
And also how it materialize into Danielle's husband and friends, almost immediately after they jump down there. maybe im just thinking of the book prey by michael crichton in which this nanoparticles can materialize and look like a human being.


----------



## Yasha (May 17, 2009)

I think the H-bomb didn't explode. The bright light at the end was just the leakage of the energy pocket (aka the incident) which sent the Losties back to present, hence "they're coming". I think they left Faraday's journal back in the 1970's and after reading it, Dr. Chang decided to install the H-bomb core in the Swan Station as a failsafe system just in case another leakage would occur again. When Desmond turned the key, it detonated the H-bomb and the sky turned purple because of the nuclear fallout.

And since the bomb didn't explode, Juliet didn't die either... I hope.


----------



## olaf (May 17, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> All that damn time with Richard and STILL don't know wtf's up with him. lol. He's prolly a god in training lol.


Richard is  or Panchen Lama of the show

aka he's _special_ only because his role is finding the really special ones


Wu Fei said:


> But yo...was Locke being used the WHOLE time he was on the show? Like...Richard said he pretty much conclude there was NOTHING special about Locke. Soooo does that mean that it was just the Black Shirt dude pulling strings and stuff. But at the same time, wtf was the point in Jacob saving Locke after the window push? But then, that would make Jack completely wrong talking about fate and destiny like Locke used to and that can't be right lol. The whole "don't give up on Locke" line leaves one wondering if theres more to Good Locke. Maybe Dead isn't Dead.


I think that Richard didn't find Locke special when he visited him because he wasn't special yet

coming to the island + the shit he's been through = special


Kakashi Love said:


> I;m sure Richard did see them die...in the final season airing 2010 of course. Remember the swan incident didn't wipe out the dharma initiative, how else would Miles' dad be able to make a video saying "let's not repeat the swan incident" the swan incident was just a minor incident. in the final season coming up we're going to see how young Ben is going to wipe out the entire Dharma intiative group,like he said he did in order to be excepted by the others.


but The Purge happened like 20 years after The Incident.


Yasha said:


> And since the bomb didn't explode, Juliet didn't die either... I hope.


Juliett's scene at the end was really heartwrenching

on one hand I hope she lives because I like her character, but on the other hand her death my result in sawyer going emo/batshit insane with grief


----------



## masamune1 (May 17, 2009)

Well, I've just seen it.

The Monster is the bad guy. It's it that wanted to kill Jacob. And it's been posing as Jack's dad, Eko's brother of course, and probably a few other dead people (though not the ones Huley sees, I presume).

That's why that woman said that Jacob had'nt been living in the cabin for a while- every time we've seen it, it was the Monster. That's why Alex threatened to kill Ben ife tried to kill Locke, and told him to do everything Locke said (and you might have noticed that Locke was conveniently absent when the meeting occured)- it _was_ Locke, and it was prepping him to kill Jacob. It probably arranged for Locke and Richard to think Locke was the Chosen Leader of the Others to make things easier. 

It all makes sense. The only question left is- why?


----------



## olaf (May 17, 2009)

why do people assume that jacob=good, his nemesis=evil

I sure hope it's more complicated than that


----------



## masamune1 (May 17, 2009)

Madonna said:


> why do people assume that jacob=good, his nemesis=evil
> 
> I sure hope it's more complicated than that



Because, between the two, Jacob has'nt killed anyone (as far as we know). 

Though I don't know if Jacob's enemy is "evil" _per say_- they seem to be arguing about the nature of humanity, and the nemesis has a low opinion of us ("they come, fight, they destroy, they corrupt") and Jacob is trying to prove him wrong.

Clicky Me Womanz!

That, and for whatever reason it just plain does'nt like Jacob.


----------



## Cel (May 17, 2009)

Madonna said:


> why do people assume that jacob=good, his nemesis=evil
> 
> I sure hope it's more complicated than that



It's not.  Lost has never been this easy to figure out.  I'm willing to bet that neither is pure evil or good.  Each person just has conflicting interests.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 17, 2009)

Cel said:


> It's not.  Lost has never been this easy to figure out.  I'm willing to bet that neither is pure evil or good.  Each person just has conflicting interests.



You might be right but, Damon and Carlton said that after the season 5 finale, fans will have been given enough information to accurately theorise about the show. There will undoubtedly be a lot revealed in season 6, but you could decipher the overall plot/meaning now, apparently.


----------



## Yasha (May 17, 2009)

Yeah, I think we finally have enough pieces to figure out the big picture of the jigsaw puzzle. I'm gonna start working on my theories because that's how to get the most fun out of Lost.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (May 18, 2009)

No Locke in S6?


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 18, 2009)

i wanna know who built the wheel and the temples and the statues n shit...


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (May 18, 2009)

^^ Time traveling aliens with helmets shaped like Egyptian Gods. ...wait, wrong show

Can anyone confirm that the only dead people that have appeared on the island are people whose bodies were on the island at the time? (Probably not counting Hurley's visions)

So do we have to make a new thread for Season 6?


----------



## Shark Skin (May 18, 2009)

Off the top of my head Walt is the only one that has appeared on the island and wasn't dead (when Locke was in the pit of Dharma corpses)


----------



## olaf (May 18, 2009)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> So do we have to make a new thread for Season 6?


we can ask mod to change the title.


----------



## JJ (May 18, 2009)

Madonna said:


> we can ask mod to change the title.




And that is what I'm going to do.


----------



## Supa Swag (May 18, 2009)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> ^^ Time traveling aliens with helmets shaped like Egyptian Gods. ...wait, wrong show
> 
> Can anyone confirm that the only dead people that have appeared on the island are people whose bodies were on the island at the time? (Probably not counting Hurley's visions)



Ben saw his mom as a kid but his mom died off the island. 



Shark Skin said:


> Off the top of my head Walt is the only one that has appeared on the island and wasn't dead (when Locke was in the pit of Dharma corpses)



Walt confuses the hell out of me.

He's obviously special, but in what way? When the Others tested Walt and got results they seemed pretty scared and Ben said something like "we got more than what we bargained for". Walt's stepfather was also scared of him. Considering that Walt appeared to Locke in Season 3 and pretty much told him to kill Naomi, his general closeness to Locke and led Shannon to her death while he was kidnapped by the Others...does he have some connection to Jacob's rival?


----------



## Yasha (May 19, 2009)

Some theories had been debunked by the writers/producers. Aliens and nanobots are among them.



But of course, they could've changed their minds after that.


----------



## destroy_musick (May 19, 2009)

I want to know where Richard sits with the grand scheme of everything. To me, his character is going to be the most important of the final season, given we know nothing about his elusive past, stands to reason. But where does he fit with this cycle of people arriving, fighting then dying? Is he the only person to ever break out that cycle?

Fuck you Lost, making me think like this when im hungover


----------



## Memos (May 19, 2009)

I'd say Desmond will be the most important character when it comes to time-related matters.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 19, 2009)

Supa Swag said:


> Walt confuses the hell out of me.
> 
> He's obviously special, but in what way? When the Others tested Walt and got results they seemed pretty scared and Ben said something like "we got more than what we bargained for". Walt's stepfather was also scared of him. Considering that Walt appeared to Locke in Season 3 and pretty much told him to kill Naomi, his general closeness to Locke and led Shannon to her death while he was kidnapped by the Others...does he have some connection to Jacob's rival?



Yeah I think Walt is just as big a mystery as Jacob, his nemesis, and Richard. I also wonder why exactly he is special. Why is his connection so strong with the island, when he didn't seem to have a previous connection with the island (at least from what we know at this moment).


----------



## JJ (May 19, 2009)

> *Juliet is dead. What happened with the actress situation is what happened to Libby (Cynthia Watros). Cynthia got cast on a pilot while she was still doing Libby. They said she was just guest starring as to not give away her death. They did the same thing with Elizabeth (Juliet). She was cast on a pilot for the new reimagining for "V". Except they tried to circumvent things by saying she was only a guest star. Now, it is confirmed that she was part of the cast for the new pilot.*




Yep she went from "guest star" to "starring".

Beroan



> Premiering midseason are the dramas V (a reimagining of the cult alien miniseries, and now starring Elizabeth Mitchell),



I'm reiterating this, but they did say Juliet would be back (probably in flashbacks or whatever)


----------



## Memos (May 19, 2009)

Juliet was always going to die. Her "guest star" role in V was merely a cover. They did the same thing with another actor before.


----------



## JJ (May 19, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Juliet was always going to die. Her "guest star" role in V was merely a cover. They did the same thing with another actor before.



Yeah I posted about it in the quote.


----------



## Memos (May 19, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> Yeah I posted about it in the quote.



I should have read the quote.


----------



## masamune1 (May 19, 2009)

Shark Skin said:


> Yeah I think Walt is just as big a mystery as Jacob, his nemesis, and Richard. I also wonder why exactly he is special. Why is his connection so strong with the island, when he didn't seem to have a previous connection with the island (at least from what we know at this moment).



I don't think Walt has any connection with the island. He just seems to be psychic, and the island may or may not enhance his powers but I don't think it neccesarily has anything to do with why he is "special". 



JediJaina said:


> I'm reiterating this, but they did say Juliet would be back (probably in flashbacks or whatever)



She could show up in the last few episodes, with Sawyer and everyone else thinking she's dead until then.


----------



## blackshikamaru (May 20, 2009)

Walt is the God of Birds. He can make them suicide bomb whatever he wants.


----------



## ItzDestiny (May 22, 2009)

The season finale was epic!!.

I dont care that Lost has gotten so out of track, but f** that was good


----------



## The Darkstar (May 22, 2009)

i think that jacob is "Ra" the Egyptian god of the sun/life/whatever. and the guy that wants him dead is the opposite. he is lock, and convinced ben to kill jacob cause he couldn't.

anywho, lost is amazing. i was dissappointed with oly season 3. besides that, all is amazing. sucks that there is only one season left. 

and lastly, the season 5 finale was almost or just as epic as the season 1.


----------



## Majin Dan (May 23, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> I want to know where Richard sits with the grand scheme of everything. To me, his character is going to be the most important of the final season, given we know nothing about his elusive past, stands to reason. But where does he fit with this cycle of people arriving, fighting then dying? Is he the only person to ever break out that cycle?
> 
> Fuck you Lost, making me think like this when im hungover



I don'tk now the last few episodes definitely had Richard giving some 'WTF is going on here' looks, i'm starting to think he's not as awesome as we think

I heard some where that when Flight 316 crash landed, it landed in 2007, can anyone confirm this? cause if you can i think i know how Jacob can still be alive (didn't read the last few weeks of posts if anyone else pointed this out, sorry?)


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (May 24, 2009)

Yasha said:


> I think the H-bomb didn't explode. The bright light at the end was just the leakage of the energy pocket (aka the incident) which sent the Losties back to present, hence "they're coming". I think they left Faraday's journal back in the 1970's and after reading it, Dr. Chang decided to install the H-bomb core in the Swan Station as a failsafe system just in case another leakage would occur again. When Desmond turned the key, it detonated the H-bomb and the sky turned purple because of the nuclear fallout.


I think the light was a time jump that occured to prevent them from altering the past. When Jacob said "they're coming" to un-Locke, I think he might have been referring to Jack and Co.

Now, as to what happened to Jughead, I have no clue (might have time jumped with them and may be important for next season), but I seriously doubt the bomb was the failsafe mechanism. If it were, then the blast would have been _much_ larger. The crash survivors' camp was only a mile away from The Swan and would have been vaporized by a nuclear blast that close. It doesn't matter how far the earthquake Plus the crater was definitely caused by an implosion, not an explosion.


----------



## attackoflance (May 24, 2009)

Well maybe they didn't alter the  past. Maybe they had to set up the hatch and the button to contain the energy in the pocket. And when they don't press the button, the energy would release thus detonating the bomb. And if you detonate a a-bomb it sends out a  sort of EMP which would be a reason that the plane stopped working and crashed. My question then is, how did they get back to the island then?


----------



## masamune1 (May 24, 2009)

Majin Dan said:


> I don'tk now the last few episodes definitely had Richard giving some 'WTF is going on here' looks, i'm starting to think he's not as awesome as we think
> 
> I heard some where that when Flight 316 crash landed, it landed in 2007, can anyone confirm this? cause if you can i think i know how Jacob can still be alive (didn't read the last few weeks of posts if anyone else pointed this out, sorry?)



The plane crashed in 2004, the year the show first aired. They are on the island for about 100 days. In season 3 Ben even ends up telling Jack about all the stuff that has been going on in their absence, like the re-election of Bush and the Red Sox actually winning the World Series.


----------



## Grrblt (May 24, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> The plane crashed in 2004, the year the show first aired. They are on the island for about 100 days. In season 3 Ben even ends up telling Jack about all the stuff that has been going on in their absence, like the re-election of Bush and the Red Sox actually winning the World Series.



That's flight 815, he was asking about 316 which is the season 5 plane. And yes, it should have landed late 2007 or maybe early 2008. Desmond called Penny on xmas of 2004 just a couple of days before season 4 ended, and they said several times that season 5 happened three years after that.


----------



## ItzDestiny (May 25, 2009)

As for John locke i believe, that he will now play the role of that Christian sherpard (jacks dad) did.

As for my theroy, its very basic and simple that everything is de ja vu.


----------



## Majin Dan (May 26, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> The plane crashed in 2004, the year the show first aired. They are on the island for about 100 days. In season 3 Ben even ends up telling Jack about all the stuff that has been going on in their absence, like the re-election of Bush and the Red Sox actually winning the World Series.





Grrblt said:


> That's flight 815, he was asking about 316 which is the season 5 plane. And yes, it should have landed late 2007 or maybe early 2008. Desmond called Penny on xmas of 2004 just a couple of days before season 4 ended, and they said several times that season 5 happened three years after that.



Right, but what i'm talking about is this
Lostpedia reports that the 316 plane takes off in jan 2008. It states that when the plane crashed on the island, it landed in 2007. That's the part the confuses me, is where was the offically stated. 

Cause IF it's true that means jaccob's alive.
How?

We see ben stab Jaccob in 07, but we also see Jacob talking to hurly in 08, not to mention he says to hugo 'Yes, i'm very much alive' or something to that effect.


Who's eye do you think was at the end of the finally and who broke the circle of ash?
I think both answers is: Claire

She's suppose to come back as a full cast member next season


----------



## Yasha (May 26, 2009)

I'm reading Michio Kaku's brilliant book, _Physics of the Impossible_, and the topics of time travel, wormholes, negative energy, etc discussed in it got me thinking about Lost.

My theory is that the island is actually a portal of a wormhole. It contains a pocket of negative energy required to stabilize the wormhole. The negative energy is produced by the Casimir effect which had been mentioned in the Orchid orientation film. Jacob and his nemesis are beings from the future/hyperspace/parallel universe who travelled to our world through the wormhole.


----------



## masamune1 (May 26, 2009)

Majin Dan said:


> Right, but what i'm talking about is this
> Lostpedia reports that the 316 plane takes off in jan 2008. It states that when the plane crashed on the island, it landed in 2007. That's the part the confuses me, is where was the offically stated.
> 
> Cause IF it's true that means jaccob's alive.
> ...



Ah, I see.

That's probably just a mistake. I don't think there is anything in the show that says the plane took off in `08 but landed in `07.

The season started airing in January `08. Lostpedia might have just got that mixed up. I'm pretty certain Jacob is dead.


----------



## Memos (May 26, 2009)

Yasha said:


> I'm reading Michio Kaku's brilliant book, _Physics of the Impossible_, and the topics of time travel, wormholes, negative energy, etc discussed in it got me thinking about Lost.
> 
> My theory is that the island is actually a portal of a wormhole. It contains a pocket of negative energy required to stabilize the wormhole. The negative energy is produced by the Casimir effect which had been mentioned in the Orchid orientation film. *Jacob and his nemesis are beings from the future/hyperspace/parallel universe who travelled to our world through the wormhole*.



It wouldn't explain how they seemingly do not age and have such powers.


----------



## IsoloKiro (May 26, 2009)

Where did you hear about the Claire thing?


----------



## Big Boss (May 27, 2009)

^Her being a regular next season? Lostpedia.


----------



## Majin Dan (May 27, 2009)

IsoloKiro said:


> Where did you hear about the Claire thing?



I heard about her being a reg from this lost forum i go to.
LostVideoRecaps.com
and the eye thing, people debate either it's her eye or Juliet, but i never saw it, just heard about it. I was working when the finale aired


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 27, 2009)

you guys know that we're gonna get trolled and never really be told what the hell is going on with this island right?

The characters stories will get resolved, but i bet they'll just leave us to our "imaginations" for a lot of the other shit.


----------



## MajorThor (May 27, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> you guys know that we're gonna get trolled and never really be told what the hell is going on with this island right?
> 
> The characters stories will get resolved, but i bet they'll just leave us to our "imaginations" for a lot of the other shit.



It'll feel like watching Code Geass again.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (May 27, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> you guys know that we're gonna get trolled and never really be told what the hell is going on with this island right?



Kubo? In _my_ Lost?


----------



## Bart (May 27, 2009)

Does anyone believe that Locke will be back? Personally if such a thing didn't occur then Lost would have taken a very dark turn and making John Locke a mere pawn in a complex game. I feel that there is references towards Backgammon.

Will he return?


----------



## Memos (May 27, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> Does anyone believe that Locke will be back? Personally if such a thing didn't occur then Lost would have taken a very dark turn and making John Locke a mere pawn in a complex game. I feel that there is references towards Backgammon.
> 
> Will he return?



I don't see him returning. He was always a pawn and unfortunately it'll stay that way


----------



## Big Boss (May 28, 2009)

He (Terry O'Quinn) said “I think, unfortunately, I think it’s ended for Locke. But I’m still there, as far as I know,” O’Quinn said. “I don’t know how it’s going to end for this other guy. I’m sad. I miss John Locke, poor guy. He was a pawn.” So let's hope he still portrays Jacob's enemy because O'Quinn is a great actor.


----------



## The Darkstar (May 28, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> Does anyone believe that Locke will be back? Personally if such a thing didn't occur then Lost would have taken a very dark turn and making John Locke a mere pawn in a complex game. I feel that there is references towards Backgammon.
> 
> Will he return?




like others said. the character or john locke is dead.  one of my top 3 favorites of the series. number one being charile pace (r.i.p.)

but i agreed that terry o'quinn is a skilled actor. 



p.s. i hope its true that claire is coming back. now jack (if alive) can say "Sup sis" *high five*.

plus, she's a babe.


----------



## Bart (May 28, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I don't see him returning. He was always a pawn and unfortunately it'll stay that way



You don't? Woh. That would take Lost into an extraordinarlily dark place, however I can't see such a thing happening.

Locke has always had a massive part to play, and I believe that he will return. Don't forget that Jacob touched Locke, which I speculate was a means of giving him some special power.

I can see Locke returning and then an appearance from Walt.


----------



## destroy_musick (May 28, 2009)

See, i dont think Locke will have an important part to play.

Everything that made him think he was special was just to lead Jacob's rival to that point. The dreams, visions and guidance were all apart of this twisted game to get to Jacob. Locke was played from, well, even before his birth

I hope, however, that I'm wrong


----------



## masamune1 (May 28, 2009)

So, Tony is bad, Sylar is Nathan, and Locke is not-Locke.

Anyone else seeing a pattern here?


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (May 28, 2009)

Bartallen2 said:


> Locke has always had a massive part to play, and I believe that he will return. Don't forget that Jacob touched Locke, which I speculate was a means of giving him some special power.



Yeah, the power to come back to life, once. Which he immediately used. 



masamune1 said:


> So, Tony is bad, Sylar is Nathan, and Locke is not-Locke.
> 
> Anyone else seeing a pattern here?



WAIT WAIT WAIT!!! Sylar is Nathan ?!?!??! 

*stopped watching in season 2*


----------



## Memos (May 28, 2009)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> WAIT WAIT WAIT!!! Sylar is Nathan ?!?!??!
> 
> *stopped watching in season 2*



You really don't want to know. Stick to LOST.


----------



## Yasha (May 28, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> You really don't want to know. Stick to LOST.



Agree. 

Any chance we can get a sub-forum for season 6? I mean Lost has so much more to talk about than the shitty Heroes and it definitely deserves a sub-forum of its own.


----------



## Memos (May 28, 2009)

Yasha said:


> Agree.
> 
> Any chance we can get a sub-forum for season 6? I mean Lost has so much more to talk about than the shitty Heroes and it definitely deserves a sub-forum of its own.



Do want.

Some of the mods that frequent this thread should try and get something done about that.


----------



## masamune1 (May 29, 2009)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> WAIT WAIT WAIT!!! Sylar is Nathan ?!?!??!
> 
> *stopped watching in season 2*



Well, I think that's vague enough that you don't _quite_ know what I'm talking about.

Go watch season 3 (maybe just skim through the first half, volume three- the season covers seasons 3 and 4).


----------



## Grrblt (May 29, 2009)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Yeah, the power to come back to life, once. Which he immediately used.



Probably not. Locke was still alive, and he was crippled. Jacob controls an island that could instantly heal Locke's paralysis, so if Jacob wanted to save Locke from the fall damage, I think he could have done a better job. Besides, he touched several others, and I've the feeling they all received the same kind of blessing/whatever.


----------



## Majin Dan (May 30, 2009)

i don't know about a subforum, after it ends next season the subforum might die, but then again star wars has been around the 70's and it's still going strong


----------



## Big Boss (May 30, 2009)

This thread isn't active enough to get it's own sub-forum. Not to mention the season is over until January.


----------



## SOLID (Jun 2, 2009)

wohoo, just finished watching season 5 in one week, I enjoyed it and i think it's the second best season after the third. i think season 5 ending had the strongest cliffhanger so far. I liked how they were still revealing parts of the story which i thought they would never be revealed. yeah ..
so the only old character who died officially in this season was Daniel.. wondering if the past really gonna change.


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 3, 2009)

> so the only old character who died officially in this season was Daniel



and Charlotte
and Locke
Juliet is still a maybe, but veering towards yes
and Jacob


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jun 3, 2009)

Didn't they say two people would die? I'm assuming they meant Locke and Juliet or maybe Jacob and Juliet since Locke has been revealed to have been dead for quite sometime.

I'm talking about the finale btw.


----------



## Tian (Jun 3, 2009)

locke has been confirmed dead because we see his body while the impastor eggs ben on to kill jacob and ben runs jacob through with a knife.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 3, 2009)

Just watched the finale. Poor Sawyer.


----------



## SOLID (Jun 3, 2009)

destroy_musick said:


> and Charlotte
> and Locke
> Juliet is still a maybe, but veering towards yes
> and Jacob



Charlotte doesn't matter, she is the Tenten of Lost ;P
locke died in season 4 
Juliet death was not clear.

I would say Daniel and Jacob. 

do you guys think that Jack was the leading character in season 5 as usual ? it felt he wasn't.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jun 3, 2009)

SOLID said:


> Charlotte doesn't matter, she is the Tenten of Lost ;P
> locke died in season 4
> Juliet death was not clear.
> 
> ...



I'd say "Locke", Jack and Sawyer shared leading character roles.


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Jun 21, 2009)

Does anyone think Jacob and Esau (The man in black) were talking about something more than human nature at the beginning of the season finale?



> BLOND MAN: I take it you're here 'cause of the ship.
> 
> GRAY-HAIRED MAN: I am. *How did they find the Island?
> 
> ...





> The numbers, 4, 8, 15, 16, 23 and 42, are explained in the Sri Lanka Video, as the numerical values to the core environmental and human factors of the Valenzetti Equation. *Alvar Hanso also states in the video that the purpose of the DHARMA Initiative is to change the numerical values of any one of the core factors in the equation in order to give humanity a chance to survive by, effectively, changing doomsday.*
> band


I was thinking that's why Jacob brought The Black Rock to the island, and the reason he was meeting the Losties before the island. They are the variable.

I don't really want to say that Jacob and Esau are from the future, but I can't really think of anything else. Demigods or something else?

Crappy theory?
I've been thinking about it for a while now... I just wanted to throw it out there. I'm probably wrong, as I always am with Lost.
There's probably holes in it...

Is the Valenzetti Equation canon?


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 21, 2009)

Terry O'Quinn confirmed that Locke was dead but _he_ is still a cast regular. So I assume he will remain as the nemesis' vessel.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jun 21, 2009)

Locke had the worst life out of all the Losties. I still feel bad for him. He's been deceived, crippled, and....WELL YEA!


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 12, 2009)

Damn, Vaughan wrote *The Shape of Things to Come*.


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 17, 2009)

Dam I just finished Season 1-5 in about 2 weeks. Lost has to be the most addicting show I have ever watched. I can't wait until season 6, but I was disappointed in the little role Desmond had in season 5. I hope they do more with him, cause in my opinion he is the most interesting character. Also I feel bad Locke is dead. Also anyone else here the rumors that Echo and Charlie may be back in some fashion for Season 6.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jul 17, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> Dam I just finished Season 1-5 in about 2 weeks. Lost has to be the most addicting show I have ever watched. I can't wait until season 6, but I was disappointed in the little role Desmond had in season 5. I hope they do more with him, cause in my opinion he is the most interesting character. Also I feel bad Locke is dead. Also anyone else here the rumors that Echo and Charlie may be back in some fashion for Season 6.



Yea Desmond is definitely my favourite (living) character so I was a little disappointed with his small role as well. But his role was never really that large I guess. I would LOVE to have Echo back in any way, shape or form, I still haven't gotten over his death  lol.

Also, lolSpinner


----------



## Memos (Jul 17, 2009)

I think Desmond will be incredibly important in season 6. 

Desmond <3


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jul 17, 2009)

I think they made him so likable BECAUSE he has such a small role.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jul 17, 2009)

IsoloKiro said:


> I think they made him so likable BECAUSE he has such a small role.



Do you mean that because he has such a small role the writer's made him likeable to keep people interested in him, or that he is only likeable cuz he has a small role and so we haven't had a chance to dislike him yet?


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 17, 2009)

IsoloKiro said:


> I think they made him so likable BECAUSE he has such a small role.



I don't know seemed like they were setting him up to be important. I mean the guy could see the future and time travel. Not to mention what Danial was saying, how he is special and the rules don't apply to him.


----------



## Noah (Jul 17, 2009)

Des will have a VERY important role in the final season. Whether or not he's actually around a lot, I'm absolutely certain his role will be crucial to the outcome of the story.

I love that guy though, seriously. Two of my three favorite episodes are Desmisodes. Episodes that focus on him are so unorthodox when it comes to the structure of LOST episodes.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jul 17, 2009)

It's his accent, brotha.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 25, 2009)

Time for a Comic-Con Overload


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jul 26, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> I don't know seemed like they were setting him up to be important. I mean the guy could see the future and time travel. Not to mention what Danial was saying, how he is special and the rules don't apply to him.



Remember how they said Walt was special too?


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 26, 2009)

The fuck you guys? So much epic shit was announced and revealed at comic con and no one posted.

Charlie, Boone, Daniel, and I assume everyone else that died in the course of the show is going to be back this season. A Richard Alpert flashback was confirmed, two trailers were released that hint that what Juliet did changed A LOT in the Lost "world".

[YOUTUBE]CXnAaTFlRw8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]R5bgUvtLHaA[/YOUTUBE]

There was also a Season 6 promo poster that had every main character alive and not, including Jacob and his nemesis. So yes, everyone is back. Epic shit is fucking epic.

edit : Oh...didn't see posts above, but still.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jul 26, 2009)

Season 6 Promo Poster (crap quality)


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 26, 2009)

I hope we get a clear one soon, also I'd love to see the videos from the Comic Con panel that were blacked out.


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 26, 2009)

Everyone is back, that better include Mr. Eko or its fail. Anyways its cool having people back but I hope its not a cop out.


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Jul 26, 2009)

Well...He did say he would like to come back.


> *Lost's Mr. Eko Wants Back On The Island*
> 
> In an interview with TVGuidemagazine.com, Lost's famous Season 3 casualty Mr. Eko, actor Adewale Akinnuoye-Agbaje, admitted that'd he would, in fact, love to return to the show to play the character once again. Akinnuoye-Agbaje's Mr. Eko was an immensely popular character that had to be killed off way before his time after the actor asked to be released from the show prematurely. With the last season of Lost fast approaching, we're all expecting to see some past favorites return. "To be able to give that rich character some completion would be nice," said Akinnuoye-Agbaje. And while the actor keeps in touch with fellow ex-Losties Dominic Monaghan and Harold Perrineau, it is still unknown whether or not he'll be back for the hit ABC series' endgame.
> 
> [Fiesta Americana].



I was thinking instead of flashbacks/flashforwards/flashpresents, maybe they'd do some kind of alternate reality-flash-things. Like show us what would've happened to "this" character, or "that" character if Jack's plan succeeded, and they didn't crash on the island.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 26, 2009)

flashpresents?


----------



## Memos (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm getting all hot and bothered at the prospect of season 6 news.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 26, 2009)

New title idea : 
*
LOST Final Season Discussion*


----------



## Memos (Jul 26, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> New title idea :
> *
> LOST Final Season Discussion*



That would be great.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 26, 2009)

That was fast.


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 26, 2009)

So I was thinking if this an alternate reality thing (season 6). Do you think maybe Jack and all the others that were in the 70's have died but the plane still crashes. But maybe it crashes at a later date due to the time line screw up and maybe when the crash Locke #2, Sun, and all them are still on the Island. Maybe instead of the tale section breaking off the whole plane crashes and that we Mr.Eko and Anna Louisa would be there. Then maybe there will be a Locke Vs Locke encounter. 

I am just speculating though I am probably way off. As long as Mr. Eko is back, and Desmond has more of a role with some more time travel or visions of the future I am set.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 26, 2009)

Who's raping the thread titles?!

No biggie though.



Superrazien said:


> So I was thinking if this an alternate reality thing (season 6). Do you think maybe Jack and all the others that were in the 70's have died but the plane still crashes. But maybe it crashes at a later date due to the time line screw up and maybe when the crash Locke #2, Sun, and all them are still on the Island. Maybe instead of the tale section breaking off the whole plane crashes and that we Mr.Eko and Anna Louisa would be there. Then maybe there will be a Locke Vs Locke encounter.
> 
> I am just speculating though I am probably way off. As long as Mr. Eko is back, and Desmond has more of a role with some more time travel or visions of the future I am set.



If you saw the trailers it shows Hurley making a commerical for his restaurant saying that him winning the lottery was the best thing that ever happened to him and that he went to Australia and back with no problems. The other showed Kate on America's Most Wanted as a fugitive that _tried_ to kill her step-father, but killed a stranger by accident instead and that she's on the run in the country. 

So that gives you an idea that it's in some alternate reality.


----------



## Memos (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm not so sure how I feel about this alternate reality business


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 26, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> If you saw the trailers it shows Hurley making a commerical for his restaurant saying that him winning the lottery was the best thing that ever happened to him and that he went to Australia and back with no problems. The other showed Kate on America's Most Wanted as a fugitive that _tried_ to kill her step-father, but killed a stranger by accident instead and that she's on the run in the country.
> 
> So that gives you an idea that it's in some alternate reality.



Maybe that is the reality of the time line that Jack and the Darma people were in. Maybe Jacks actions worked. But maybe in the time line where Ben Linus and Locke #2 are. The plane still crashes but with some differences. Maybe and hopefully if thats the cash its possible Desmond may be the key to bringing the two time lines together.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 26, 2009)

How did you get that from what I said?


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 26, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> How did you get that from what I said?



Because for there to be an alternate time line there has to be another time line. Basically what I am saying is the alternate time line could be the one Jack and the Darma people affected, and the other time line could be the one where Ben Linus and Locke #2 are. But there would have to be some circumstance for the plane to crash still.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 26, 2009)

Some random Season 6 theories of mine: 

-The premiere will be named "They're Coming" and will be a Richardisode.  
- There will be a Jacobisode named either "Ille Qui Nos Omnes Servabit" or "He Who Will Save Us All"


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 26, 2009)

I see what your saying but I'm not gonna theorize too much in wait for the premiere. Luckily I have a few shows to watch to fill in the gap unlike last season's horrible wait.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 26, 2009)

I was surprised that some people thought Locke was really Locke in the last episode of Season 5. When i saw him, the first thing which came in my mind was that isn't locke. That's the smoke monster.


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Jul 26, 2009)

Big Boss said:


> flashpresents?



What's so funny about "flashpresents"? That's what the show-runners called them.


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 27, 2009)

Gummyvites said:


> From Part 4 of the Comic-Con: Michael Emerson took a *huge *shit on Heroes
> 
> Skip to 6:00
> 
> [YOUTUBE]y-srKdiqz88[/YOUTUBE]



The whole thing when Josh Holloway tried to get the finale was hilarious


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 27, 2009)

I can't wait when they reveal who built the wheel.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 27, 2009)

Alt. timeline huh? Wonder how they're gonna go about this...


Season 6 seems so far away.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jul 28, 2009)

Ah man that panel was gold! I felt very sad as they walked off at the end as Lost will truely be over soon.


----------



## JJ (Jul 28, 2009)

Josh 

They have the most entertaining panels. They really do look like they have a good time on this show.


----------



## MajorThor (Jul 28, 2009)

JAN of 2010? Rape me fierce, that's a long time.


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Aug 11, 2009)

Episode 6.01 will be called LA X


----------



## Big Boss (Aug 11, 2009)

WTF is with the guy in the video? Please tell me he's acting. He's a physopath, he's more awkward to watch than Michael Scott.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 11, 2009)

special agent Michael Skarn


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 12, 2009)

i'm going to thoroughly enjoy seeing how this all ends


----------



## excellence153 (Aug 13, 2009)

I finally watched the first episode today.  While I'm not overly stoked on catching up, I'm keeping my mind open... even about the smoke monster.

J.J. Abrams... that's the only reason I'm giving it a chance.


----------



## Superrazien (Aug 13, 2009)

^ Trust me if you keep at it for a few more episodes it will be like a drug. I watched the first episode one day then hot up to episode 5 the next. After that I finished the entire series in 2 weeks.


----------



## Cel (Aug 13, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> I finally watched the first episode today.  While I'm not overly stoked on catching up, I'm keeping my mind open... even about the smoke monster.
> 
> J.J. Abrams... that's the only reason I'm giving it a chance.



Don't judge the series only by the pilot.  As you keep watching, you'll start to get a better feel of the whole show.  Lost is not as nerdy as some people make it seem..  The show is mainly character driven, with the mythology having a subtle yet important presence.  Also, don't get mad if you get questions and the show doesn't answer them... Most of the big questions are planned to be answered in the end game..


----------



## Prendergast (Aug 13, 2009)

i loved the pilot.

my sister finished season five yesterday afternoon and decided to rewatch from season one that day. it can be pretty addictive 

"JJ Abrams, keyboard solo!"


----------



## IsoloKiro (Aug 13, 2009)

I wonder if people realize that with the exception of Season 1, J.J. Abrams has not touched Lost.


----------



## Migooki (Sep 17, 2009)

*LOST - Season 6 [FINAL]*

*L O S T​*

*NO SPOILERS*​ *Tag and mark your spoilers if you absolutely want to talk about them. This thread keeps up with the US version of LOST, so our discussions will go by the time the episodes airs in the US. If you watch EU LOST, you might not want to post or read here.*


> Lost is an American serial drama television series. It follows the lives of plane crash survivors on a mysterious tropical island, after a commercial passenger jet flying between Sydney, Australia, and Los Angeles, United States, crashes somewhere in the South Pacific. Each episode typically features a primary storyline on the island as well as a secondary storyline from another point in a character's life, though other time-related plot devices change this formula in later episodes. The pilot episode was first broadcast on September 22, 2004,[1] and since then five full seasons have aired. The show airs on the ABC Network in the United States, as well as on regional networks in many other countries.



Been watching this show ever since it started to air. It's one of the shows I've followed for 5, almost 6 years and it's too addicting. If you post in this thread, why not fill in some info?

Your..

1. Favorite LOST season
2. Favorite episode
3. Favorite character
4. Favorite soundtrack
5. Favorite scene location/filming place
6. Where do you watch LOST?
7. How long you have been following
8. Favorite quote
9. Least favorite character
10.Favorite pairing.

Try to come up with more things we can answer and I'll edit the OP.


----------



## Seany (Sep 17, 2009)

Actually there has been one. It should be laying around somewhere.

Anyway my favourite character is Charlie, and my favourite season is 3


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 17, 2009)

Someone like to offer a good way to get into the series for me. It seems popular but I'm having a hard time trying to get into it


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 17, 2009)

Sawyer is hot

yes homo

1. Favorite LOST season ~ 1
2. Favorite episode ~ I'd have to think hard on that
3. Favorite character ~ Sawyer & Locke
4. Favorite soundtrack ~ I dunno
5. Favorite scene location/filming place ~ beach camp
6. Where do you watch LOST? ~ on TV
7. How long you have been following ~ since it started
8. Favorite quote ~ too many, I liked Locke & Jack's exchange before he left the island tho'
9. Least favorite character ~ Juliet - Sawyer x Kate for life


----------



## blackbird (Sep 17, 2009)

Could never get into it to be honest. For some reason it really bothers me that none of it is real. It's the only series I've ever felt that way about.

The fact gets more laughable every time I think about it


----------



## Roy (Sep 17, 2009)

Theres a LOST thread around here somewhere. Anyways, one of my favorite shows. Own seasons 1-4, might buy 5 if I have money.


----------



## Migooki (Sep 17, 2009)

Son Goku said:


> Someone like to offer a good way to get into the series for me. It seems popular but I'm having a hard time trying to get into it



It's easier if you've followed the series since it started, instead of catching up 5 whole seasons.



Sasuke said:


> Sawyer is hot
> QFT.





Sasuke said:


> 9. Least favorite character ~ Juliet - Sawyer x Kate for life



Added a favorite pairing in the OP post. :3





Roy said:


> Theres a LOST thread around here somewhere. Anyways, one of my favorite shows. Own seasons 1-4, might buy 5 if I have money.



I don't really have any LOST items/gadgets except season 1 on DVD. It's a good box so I'm not complaining.


----------



## Roy (Sep 17, 2009)

I actually missed all of season 5, so I'm downloading it right now. Might still end up buying it. The Extras on the DVDs are always fun to watch .

The soundtracks are just as good


----------



## darthsauron (Sep 17, 2009)

1. Favorite LOST season- Season 1
2. Favorite episode- Deus Ex Machina with The Incident and TTGL a close second. 
3. Favorite character- John Locke
4. Favorite soundtrack- Locke'd out again
5. Favorite scene location/filming place- The Hatch  
6. Where do you watch LOST? Usually on when it airs, if not on ABC/Hulu
7. How long you have been following? 2 years
8. Favorite quote- "Do you really think that this is an accident? That we, a group of strangers, surivived-- many of us with superficial injuries? Do you think we crashed on this place by coincidence, especially this place? We were brought here for a purpose, a reason, all of us. Each one of us was brought here for a reason."
9. Least favorite character- Phil.
10.Favorite pairing- TomxArturo  JK, SawyerxJuliet is my favorite


----------



## Supa Swag (Sep 17, 2009)

1. Favorite LOST season - Season 1

2. Favorite episode - Walkabout, w/ The Incident a close 2nd

3. Favorite character - Sawyer, w/ Locke, Eko, Ben and Miles close seconds. 

4. Favorite soundtrack - Locke'd out again

5. Favorite scene location/filming place - probably New Otherton

6. Where do you watch LOST? - Caught up on the internet, now I watch on TV

7. How long you have been following - about a year and a half

8. Favorite quote - "DON'T TELL ME WHAT I CAN'T DO!" and pretty much everything Sawyer said in Season 1.

9. Least favorite character - Shannon, Nikki and Paulo

10.Favorite pairing. - SawyerXKate, DesmondXPenny


----------



## Migooki (Sep 18, 2009)

*Supa Swag*: You got some nice stuff up there. Mr. Eko is an very good character, too bad he died.


----------



## Roy (Sep 18, 2009)

Sophie said:


> The soundstracks are amazing. I found probably 100+ songs of the LOST series on Spotify, been listening to them for hours now.
> 
> As much as I'm looking forward to this final season, I really don't want the show to end. I've never spend so much time watching another show and I fell in love with each and every character in the show. I'll probably sit and cry in front of my screen when I'm watching the last episode during season 6.



Michael Giacchino is amazing pek

Yeah, same here. My stupid friend has no idea what LOST is about and keeps comparing it to Gilligan's Island . Just feel like slapping her in the face when she says that. She even says "that show sucks, no one is ever getting off the island"


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 18, 2009)

all i gotta say is that the wait is too damn long!


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 18, 2009)

Last season too ;~;


----------



## Munken (Sep 18, 2009)

*1. Favorite LOST season* - Season 1
*2. Favorite episode* - Deus Ex Machina
*3. Favorite character* - Locke/Sawyer
*4. Favorite soundtrack* - There are so many great songs, can't really choose.
*5. Favorite scene location/filming place* - The hatch
*6. Where do you watch LOST?* - On my computer
*7. How long you have been following* - About a year now I think.
*8. Favorite quote - *
_Locke: If it's not real, then what are you doing here, Jack? Why did you come back? Why do you find it so hard to believe?
Jack: Why do you find it so easy?
Locke: It's never been easy! _
*9. Least favorite character* - Charlotte
*10.Favorite pairing.* - Sawyer x Juliet


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 18, 2009)

Been listening to the soundtracks for years, Giacchino has become one of my favourite composers. 

I feel like re-watching the series again. :3

What happened to the old thread?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 18, 2009)

1. Favorite LOST season - 1 or 2?

2. Favorite episode - no idea

3. Favorite character- Sawyer, Sayid, Jin, Desmond, Locke

4. Favorite soundtrack - no idea

5. Favorite scene location/filming place - ditto

6. Where do you watch LOST? - TV

7. How long you have been following - on and off from the start 

8. Favorite quote - no idea

9. Least favorite character - no idea

10.Favorite pairing. - Sawyer x Kate


----------



## Migooki (Sep 18, 2009)

Roy said:


> Michael Giacchino is amazing pek
> 
> Yeah, same here. My stupid friend has no idea what LOST is about and keeps comparing it to Gilligan's Island . Just feel like slapping her in the face when she says that. She even says "that show sucks, no one is ever getting off the island"



You do know that the idea behind LOST was taken from Gilligan's Island? Among with other shows like Cast Away, Survivors and the novel Lord of the Flies. (never read before).

The deal isn't about them getting off the island, it's about everything that happened before and during their crash on the island. 



Byakuya said:


> Been listening to the soundtracks for years, Giacchino has become one of my favourite composers.
> 
> I feel like re-watching the series again. :3
> 
> What happened to the old thread?



Meh, screw the old thread. Let's get excited about the new season! I've probably heard everything related to LOST by Michael Giacchino. The songs are pretty great and I already have a bunch of favorites picked out. Though I can't decide which season had the bets music. I have favorites from all of them.

Also noticed a lot people liked the Deus Ex Machina episode. It contains my favorite scene in LOST of all time. It's a pretty powerful episode and my favorite part is this from 03:00 and out.

[YOUTUBE]BR00rFAtVqk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 18, 2009)

There is actually a pretty huge thread already. Plus it has "Official" in the title so that thread>this thread.

Search engine is your friend btw and so this was unnecessary.


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 18, 2009)

but this thread has a kewl questionnaire list thingy


----------



## Big Boss (Sep 18, 2009)

The other thread is well developed.


----------



## Supa Swag (Sep 19, 2009)

Sophie said:


> *Supa Swag*: You got some nice stuff up there. Mr. Eko is an very good character, too bad he died.



Eko's death still makes me upset. The writers had so much planned for him in the series but had to throw it out because the actor didn't want to be on the show anymore.


----------



## Superrazien (Sep 19, 2009)

1. Favorite LOST season- Season 3
2. Favorite episode- The constant
3. Favorite character- Desmond and John Loke
4. Favorite soundtrack- Timecrunch
5. Favorite scene location/filming place- The Beach
6. Where do you watch LOST?- Season 1 and 5 on the computer, the rest on DVD
7. How long you have been following- Only a few months but I watched all of season 1-5
8. Favorite quote- "Don't ever tell me what I can't do"
9. Least favorite character- Walt
10.Favorite pairing.- Sawyer and Juliet.


----------



## JJ (Sep 19, 2009)

Sorry merged threads. I had this one subscribed as it is.



There has to be a blooper for this somewhere.  I often wondered how many takes for him to keep a straight face.


----------



## Migooki (Sep 19, 2009)

Supa Swag said:


> Eko's death still makes me upset. The writers had so much planned for him in the series but had to throw it out because the actor didn't want to be on the show anymore.



It sucks, but let's be honest. It would suck more if one of our main characters got booted. I'd probably boycott LOST if someone like Locke was fired/booted.

-

Thanks JediJaina. :3 

Oohh your gif reminds me. Back in the days, in like 2005, I used to be famous on this Norwegian LOST forum for finding at least 5 bloopers from each episode. 

It was one of my LOST hobbies besides making avatars, learning quotes, manus and rewatch moments I enjoyed in the show.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Sep 19, 2009)

1. Favorite LOST season- Season 5
2. Favorite episode- The Long Con 
3. Favorite character- In order: Sawyer/Desmond/Daniel Faraday/Richard
4. Favorite soundtrack- Unsure
5. Favorite scene location/filming place- The Beach
6. Where do you watch LOST?- All on TV when it aired.
7. How long you have been following- Ever since the Pilot.
8. Favorite quote- "You son of a *****"
9. Least favorite character- Guy whose wife was shot by Sun.
10.Favorite pairing.- Sawyer and Juliet


----------



## Seany (Sep 20, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4AEEoX3d3E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JJ (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## Yasha (Sep 21, 2009)

Yeah, well deserved. Any other awards won by Lost?


----------



## JJ (Sep 21, 2009)

Sadly that was it. Lost was nominated for best drama series and best writing for "The Incident", but no other wins.


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## Bart (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm utterly pleased that Emerson won an Emmy, considering I rank him in my Top 5 of my greatest actors, whether that be in TV or Film. Such a remarkably brilliant actor.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Sep 21, 2009)

Lol, everytime I see that. I think, what a waste of a sandwich...


----------



## Yasha (Sep 21, 2009)

Only Ben can make Hugo throw away a sandwich like that.


----------



## Migooki (Sep 21, 2009)

Fuck yes. How many LOST related people god an Emmy last night?


----------



## JJ (Sep 21, 2009)

JediJaina said:
			
		

> Sadly that was it. Lost was nominated for best drama series and best writing for "The Incident", but no other wins.





Sophie said:


> Fuck yes. How many LOST related people god an
> Emmy last night?



That was it.


----------



## Migooki (Sep 21, 2009)

Ahh, that sucks a lot. LOST has put a looooot effort into their show. Unfortunately it has been going down a lot the last seasons from the ending of season two. Season 1 and 2 will always be the best in my opinion.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Sep 21, 2009)

I thought Season 5 was among the best seasons so far. Mainly because they seemed to wrap up a lot of mysteries and questions in this season. Not to mention the use of time travel in the story was done so well compared to other stories/shows.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Sep 21, 2009)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> I thought Season 5 was among the best seasons so far. Mainly because they seemed to wrap up a lot of mysteries and questions in this season. Not to mention the use of time travel in the story was done so well compared to other stories/shows.



Agreed with everything you said. Plus we got an amazing glimpse of the statue to put to rest the arguments of whether it was of Anubis or Tawaret.


----------



## Noah (Sep 21, 2009)

^ so.....which was it then? I'm still going with Tawaret.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Sep 21, 2009)

Yeah dude it was definitely Tawaret. I think it was confirmed.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 21, 2009)

Sophie said:


> Ahh, that sucks a lot. LOST has put a looooot effort into their show. Unfortunately it has been going down a lot the last seasons from the ending of season two. Season 1 and 2 will always be the best in my opinion.



Wtf? Lost never goes downhill, it only gets better.


----------



## Noah (Sep 21, 2009)

IsoloKiro said:


> Yeah dude it was definitely Tawaret. I think it was confirmed.





I'm under the understanding that Jacob represents Tawaret and Black Shirt represents Anubis. I can't really remember how they actually relate to each other in mythology, but I won't care too much until the beginning of January


----------



## Supa Swag (Oct 27, 2009)

Interview with Damon Lindelof: 




> *Me: At what point are you in creating the final episodes?*
> 
> Lindelof: We're actually writing the eighth episode right now and breaking the story for the ninth episode. We're filming the sixth episode. The blueprint for the entire season is done, but we only write the episodes one at a time, because the actual genesis of the scene-by-scene work is the fun part. So we're almost exactly halfway through.
> 
> ...




The full interview is in the link, I just put in the most interesting aspects to me. 

Always thought Walt and the Numbers would get explained. I think the person who won't be in the final season is Anthony Cooper (Locke's father). He wasn't a series regular, but he played a huge role in Locke and Sawyer's life.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Oct 27, 2009)

Noah said:


> I'm under the understanding that Jacob represents Tawaret and Black Shirt represents Anubis. I can't really remember how they actually relate to each other in mythology, but I won't care too much until the beginning of January



Yeah there was a teacher at my high school who I used to have in depth conversations about Lost with. What you said is what I told her the day after the season finale.


----------



## Supa Swag (Nov 19, 2009)

> ABC ANNOUNCES THE PREMIERE OF THE SIXTH AND FINAL SEASON OF “LOST,” WITH A SPECIAL ALL-NIGHT EVENT ON TUESDAY, FEBRUARY 2
> 
> ABC announces the premiere of the sixth and final season of “Lost,” with a special all-night event on Tuesday, February 2. A recap special will kick
> off the night from 8:00-9:00 p.m., ET, followed by the much anticipated two-hour premiere from 9:00-11:00 p.m.
> ...



Mark your calenders for Feb. 2 ladies and gents.


----------



## JJ (Nov 19, 2009)

What? Tuesdays? Dammit to hell.  Noooooo. I have to work Tuesday nights.  It's always been a Wednesday night show. Why screw with tradition. Argh!


----------



## Memos (Nov 19, 2009)

Wednesdays would have been more conveniant for me as well but I suppose i'm happy enough to have it. I download it anyway so a few hours isn't bad.


----------



## Supa Swag (Nov 19, 2009)

JediJaina said:


> What? Tuesdays? Dammit to hell.  Noooooo. I have to work Tuesday nights.  It's always been a Wednesday night show. Why screw with tradition. Argh!



Modern Family and Cougar Town are in Lost's timeslot for Wednesday's. Modern Family has been getting great ratings and Cougar Town has had decent ones so I don't think they want to mess with those shows too much, especially since Wednesday's have been advertised by ABC as comedy night now.

Tuesday's is pretty much the best spot for Lost now since there is literally nothing on ABC that night...well there is V but ratings are getting worse every week and is only gonna get worse after the long hiatus.


----------



## Corran (Nov 19, 2009)

Gonna get my Lost on.

Can't wait for the season opener, it's gonna be one hell of a ride!


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Nov 19, 2009)

Not sure If i want to watch since  Juliet x Sawyer is no more


----------



## IsoloKiro (Nov 21, 2009)

There are way more reasons to watch LOST than for Juliet/Sawyer love angle.


----------



## MajorThor (Nov 21, 2009)

Juliet is teh sex.


----------



## Noah (Jan 18, 2010)

Alright, babies. Two weeks from tomorrow.

Start talking already. Let's just try to keep this thing spoiler free. If we really need to discuss spoilers then take it to PM's, make a Spoiler-specific topic or, at the very least, quintuple tag it.

I'm about to finish up Season 3 tomorrow and I'm noticing a LOT of "Just as planned!" moments starting from the first episode. Hell, Locke sums the whole series up during the pilot. 

More specific comments to come when I catch back up.


----------



## Superrazien (Jan 25, 2010)

Season 6 will be epic I hear they don't want to advertise Season 6 with actual clips from that season because they are so afraid of spoilers.

I'm bumping this cause Season 6 is just about a week away. Lets go with the theories people.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jan 29, 2010)

FUCK I WANT TUESDAY TO HURRY UP AND COME!


----------



## Superrazien (Jan 29, 2010)

Did anyone watch the first four minutes of season 6!? Friggin insane.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 29, 2010)

you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), i thought i had missed the episode!


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh, has it started already?


----------



## Supa Swag (Jan 29, 2010)

Superrazien said:


> Did anyone watch the first four minutes of season 6!? Friggin insane.



I tried not to but after hearing about the reactions I gave in. Now I'm even more anxious to see the premiere.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Pretty much what I expected. Still don't really know what's going on though. Seems to me like instead of a simple reset it's definitely an alternate timeline. Jack has different hair, slightly different dialogue, no Charlie rushing through the aisle.

This video shows the comparison between the pilot episode and the recent episode:


[YOUTUBE]GoaRzEMpya0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Roy (Jan 29, 2010)

Superrazien said:


> Did anyone watch the first four minutes of season 6!? Friggin insane.



the fuck? when did that happen?


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 29, 2010)

Was this some sort of a sneak peek?


----------



## Yasha (Jan 30, 2010)

Next tuesday? I can't wait. I am both excited about it and slightly worried that I might not like ending.

Eh, where can I see the first 4 minutes?


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jan 30, 2010)

Just go youtube Lost Season 6 and you'll see some 4 min videos there. Although technically its only 2 min of new footage. The first 2 min are from the season 5 finale .


----------



## Shadow (Jan 30, 2010)

Can't wait for next week!


----------



## Roy (Jan 30, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Just go youtube Lost Season 6 and you'll see some 4 min videos there. Although technically its only 2 min of new footage. The first 2 min are from the season 5 finale .



I didn't find anything. Just a bunch or "preparations" vids or something.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _video + my comments_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymj1hXgGDFM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]










Few of the changes between that scene and the first scene in S1E01, Jack had a buzzcut in that scene the first time and the roles are reversed. Jack started the conversation with Rose and was calming _her_ down. Something tells me that this isn't the actual first scene of the premiere because it was given to a contest winner on the official lost website or something and then he uploaded it. This might just have been an early draft, the guys who run the show must have known this would get out.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jan 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The theory is that its an alternate timeline after the bomb went off and changed time so that they never crashed onto the Island.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 30, 2010)

So next Tuesday it comes:ho (or rather Wednesday/Thursday for me).



Superrazien said:


> Did anyone watch the first four minutes of season 6!? Friggin insane.



I refuse watching it.


----------



## Memos (Jan 30, 2010)

^same here. I've resisted spoilers and footage of any kind thus far and won't be spoiling myself with merely days left.

Next wednesday can't come soon enough.


----------



## Noah (Jan 30, 2010)

Re: First few minutes of Season 6:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Considering the title of the episode is 'LA X', I'm not surprised in the least by it.




That said, I've got just a few more episodes left before I finish my re-watch(ow, my brain). I thought I could figure things out as I went through it, but season 5 flipped all that around on me. Aside from Dark Locke actually being Black Shirt (which Jacob out and told us), I really have no clue what's happening anymore.


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 30, 2010)

thank god for the spoiler tag. 
it's going to be exciting to watch


----------



## Superrazien (Jan 30, 2010)

After watching the first four minutes 
*Spoiler*: __ 



did anyone notice that the section Jack was in this time looked different. It almost looked like first class.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 30, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> ^same here. I've resisted spoilers and footage of any kind thus far and won't be spoiling myself with merely days left.
> 
> Next wednesday can't come soon enough.



This Tuesday is the premiere (Feb 2nd).


----------



## JJ (Jan 30, 2010)

I wish it were back on Wednesdays. I used to love watching it live, but I have to work on Tuesday night. 

I'll grab it for later viewing though.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jan 31, 2010)

So apparently the first episode has been shown recently during the premiere in Hawaii.

Which means I'm probably not going to use the internet much until Tuesday.


----------



## Grrblt (Jan 31, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> This Tuesday is the premiere (Feb 2nd).



Which means it can be downloaded on Wednesday morning in the rest of the world.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 31, 2010)

Wednesday night/Thursday morning in Asia. But nobody cares about Asia except Asians.


----------



## Grrblt (Jan 31, 2010)

Yasha said:


> Wednesday night/Thursday morning in Asia. But nobody cares about Asia except Asians.



It's usually on thepiratebay at about 4 am GMT. That's only Wednesday if Asia is 16 timezones large, which it is not. Even New Zealand and the largely uninhabited eastmost part of Russia is only 12 hours behind.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Jan 31, 2010)

I can't believe that people are watching the first four minutes -_-


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 31, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> Which means it can be downloaded on Wednesday morning in the rest of the world.


Not even ninjavideo has it up for HD stream within the hour after and tehparadox has it up for download in the same time span. You just need to know where to look. I'll either download or HD stream it cause I hate commercials during my Lost.


----------



## Big Boss (Jan 31, 2010)

Pre-air is out on ninjavideo, though it's a shitty cam version.


----------



## Superrazien (Feb 1, 2010)

^ Everyone seems to be looking at Locke besides Ben. Hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Castiel (Feb 1, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]VXiE0ZbUm98[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kuya (Feb 1, 2010)

I live in Hawaii and saw the premiere on the beach. All the actors came!

Jin and Sawyer were acting like best friends, and Kate is even sexier in person.

They hella were thanking Hawaii too.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Feb 1, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> [YOUTUBE]VXiE0ZbUm98[/YOUTUBE]



Haha, win!


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 2, 2010)

So today is the day,huh?
I'm going to be sleeping while some of you guys are watching it.


----------



## JJ (Feb 2, 2010)

I won't be able to watch it tonight as I'm scheduled to work, but to clear this up in case it hasn't already been brought up. This is a 3 hour Lost event tonight, but the first hour is a recap special and the last two hours will be the actual episode itself.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 2, 2010)

AHHHHHH!!!!!! RE-capping is on NOW!!!


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 2, 2010)

niiice

*Spoiler*: __ 



 i hope the island stays down there forever


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 2, 2010)

So glad it's back sucks that I'm watching it with my mom and brother who keep asking me questions.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 2, 2010)

omg! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 juliet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! pek


----------



## Shadow (Feb 2, 2010)

Im a bit confused with the two stories so far going on


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 2, 2010)

lol yeah i'm just ignoring my confused side of my brain. it's just easier to watch it as it flows. 

and  i like all the returning faces


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuck Juliet, Charlie's back bitches

And from what I understand Faraday's plan succeeded in a sense, it saved the survivors from another time line but the originals are still fucked. Something's gonna happen to the alternates though, I bet they'll die or something.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



so perhaps, they switched their lives with their alternates, and because of that sacrifice, they (the originals to our story) will die?  that's depressing dawg.

but awesome charlie is back


----------



## Shadow (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm glad Locke is still dead though


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 2, 2010)

locke ftw


----------



## Shadow (Feb 2, 2010)

Awwww twice? You're a dead man Jack


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 2, 2010)

Wheelchair Locke makes me sad


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 2, 2010)

bulletproof locke makes me


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 2, 2010)

They were better off on the island. Locke could walk, Sun and Jin were happy, Kate didn't go to jail, neither did Charlie etc etc.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 2, 2010)

Awww no revive Juliet no jutsu? You really are a dead man Jack


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 2, 2010)

Who the hell are those people?


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 2, 2010)

wow now we have temple people in this show 

lool  come back juliet!


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 2, 2010)

KillerFan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you're right based on what just happened.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 2, 2010)

AH A SESON PREMIERE that leaves you more questions than answers and oh boy the questions keep piling up


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 2, 2010)

locke v. locke final episode.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 2, 2010)

He's alive!


----------



## Shadow (Feb 2, 2010)

WHAT HAPPENNED!?!?! LMAO 

I've been asking that question for the whole series


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 2, 2010)

could've seen that a mile away.


so sawyer is probably going to dig up juliet and bring her to the temple?


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 2, 2010)

Probablement


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 2, 2010)

Richard


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Feb 2, 2010)

Okay, so I just finished watching the season premiere. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought that both episodes were good. I'm sorry for what happen to Juilet . For a second, I thought she was actually going to survive. But then she officially died. Oh well. And how about that temple, huh? I didn't think it was that big on the other side. That's must be where Richard took little Ben. So I guess somehow the alternate Survivors will reach the Island & do something to stop Jacob's Nemesis/Smoke Monster from reaching his "home".


----------



## Furious George (Feb 2, 2010)

> [Sayid] "What Happened??"[/Sayid]



Whatever happened happened. 

*L O S T*


----------



## Gooba (Feb 2, 2010)

No idea what is going on, but for all of you who hate Jack:


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 2, 2010)

lol gooba too soon. too soon. 


i'm happy richard is finally getting some background coming out of him. he's part of the bigger picture


----------



## Superrazien (Feb 2, 2010)

Yes so its pretty much confirmed Richard came on the Blackrock.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Feb 2, 2010)

And it's pretty much confirmed that Jacob's Nemesis is the smoke monster.


----------



## ninjaneko (Feb 2, 2010)

So somehow I didn't realize it was going to be a two parter...I was so dissatisfied until it popped on the screen again (so excited by that lol) 

I'm very intrigued by Richard. :33


*Spoiler*: __ 



Poor Juliet. I thought she was dead, then I thought she would live, then...  But at least Sayid's still around. 

Also, seems like Mr. Leader Guy at the Temple was speaking Japanese (but some dialect?)... cool beans. And Hurley's talent is so useful; I hope Jacob shows up again. Hurley can be Jacob's Prophet  Unless Jacob is secretly the evil one I'm currently going with the "they're aliens" theory regarding Jacob and his "friend," though it's probably not that simple even if turns out to be true.

Also, Charlie appeared! I never forgave them for killing him off


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 2, 2010)

Next episode is called "What Kate Does". Interesting because their was an Kate centric in S2 called "What Kate Did" and it was about how she killed her step-dad.


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 2, 2010)

Gooba said:


> No idea what is going on, but for all of you who hate Jack:



I don't hate Jack, but that's awesome


----------



## benstevens19 (Feb 2, 2010)

Great episode, kept me guessing whole way through. cliffhanger could've been better.


----------



## Roy (Feb 3, 2010)

Its starting


----------



## Noah (Feb 3, 2010)

Chaos Hokage said:


> And it's pretty much confirmed that Jacob's Nemesis is the smoke monster.



His saying "I'm sorry you had to see me like that" IS confirmation. No pretty much about it. 

My initial comments:

*Spoiler*: __ 



-So the Lazarus pit brought Sayid back (Richard: The sequel!?). Everyone watching with me saw that coming.

-I wonder what was up with Ras al Ghul sticking his hand in the pool meant. He seemed to sense something was wrong, but it didn't really seem to make a difference.

-It's not to have actual confirmation that Richard was on the Black Rock, instead of us all just knowing without having proof. Didn't really expect him to have been a slave though.

-Angry Seth Rogan got bitch slapped around by Smoke Locke. (Smocke?!)

-Looks like Shannon might've been the one who refused to come back. Weird.

-Bizarro Locke is gonna be the new Jacob maybe?!




Speaking of Bizarro world...I'm calling it now: they're pulling a Dark Tower. Or the first half of The Waste Lands, at least.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 3, 2010)

i thought that when locke said that, he meant ben seeing that he's no ordinary human being anymore. he did kind of deflect a bullet


----------



## pfft (Feb 3, 2010)

Gooba said:


> No idea what is going on, but for all of you who hate Jack:



LOL that was one of the best parts of the episode(s)


*Spoiler*: __ 



fucking I am so glad that juliet is dead. They wasted so much time trying to save her while sayid was dying. 
I was raged when that shit happened, because really it was a waste of time trying to save that slut. but then the ending made it all better. i did rage again though when i thought sayid was dead. 
omg smoke monster locke! that guy seems pretty awesome. richard got bitch slapped the fuck out.  

Oh, what was up with desmond showing up for like two seconds, talking to jack and then disappearing again? lol and why was jack's neck bloody or w/e ; when he went to the restroom. 

charlie is back ^_^


----------



## Roy (Feb 3, 2010)

Theory: Right. So anyone remember when Miles was talking to dead Juliet? And she said that "It Worked"? I'm thinking that if you die you go back to how everything was supposed to be. Going from Australia to LA. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## pfft (Feb 3, 2010)

well that is an interesting theory roy... hmm.. it could be. so then that means everyone has to die in order for it to all go back then.


----------



## Roy (Feb 3, 2010)

Boone = dead

Charlie = dead

Locke = dead

All came out on the airplane.


----------



## Supa Swag (Feb 3, 2010)

These episodes made me sad for Locke. When he said he went on the Walkabout I was excited thinking he wasn't paralyzed but nope, he's still in that wheelchair and lied about the Walkabout. Then you have Smokey basically calling Locke garbage...man that pissed me off.

It also seems like the writers are going to have Sawyer go against Jack for the season.


----------



## pfft (Feb 3, 2010)

I never believed he went on his walkabout. I pretty much thought it was a lie. 

@ Roy boone was there, but shannon wasn't... then again he did mention that she didnt want to be saved from her bf implying that she was still australia. 
your theory seems pretty plausible.


----------



## Roy (Feb 3, 2010)

I also knew that Locke was lying about the walkabout. Seemed pretty obvious, imo. 

If I'm right ill just say this: You heard it here first. Did anyone notice that one of the village ladies in the temple was the stewardess from the plane? It kinda looks like her.


----------



## pfft (Feb 3, 2010)

lol yeah it was her.. she said it was her. and the kids.. they were the kids who were taken at the very beginning. 

all the new people kinda tripped me out. I recognized that one japanese guy from Last Samurai.  too many mind! 

and then the guy who was translating was in Deadwood.


----------



## Roy (Feb 3, 2010)

Stop watching so much tv


----------



## Grrblt (Feb 3, 2010)

Thoughts:
Horrible underwater CGI.
Man I looove the Japanese guy.
WHY WON'T THEY SAY THE BAD GUY'S NAME 



Roy said:


> I also knew that Locke was lying about the walkabout. Seemed pretty obvious, imo.
> 
> If I'm right ill just say this: You heard it here first. Did anyone notice that one of the village ladies in the temple was the stewardess from the plane? It kinda looks like her.


Did not hear it here first because it was totally obvious. We already saw her in an episode when Sawyer and Kate were doing that slave labor thing.


----------



## pfft (Feb 3, 2010)

Roy said:


> Stop watching so much tv



lol i have a great memory for facial recognition.. when it comes to actors/actresses 



Grrblt said:


> Thoughts:
> Horrible underwater CGI.
> Man I looove the Japanese guy.
> WHY WON'T THEY SAY THE BAD GUY'S NAME
> ...



LOL cgi lost shark ftw!


----------



## Roy (Feb 3, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> Thoughts:
> Horrible underwater CGI.
> Man I looove the Japanese guy.
> WHY WON'T THEY SAY THE BAD GUY'S NAME
> ...



Read a few posts back...



Also. Lost ends on May 28th.


----------



## Grrblt (Feb 3, 2010)

pfft said:


> lol yeah it was her.. she said it was her. and the kids.. they were the kids who were taken at the very beginning.
> 
> all the new people kinda tripped me out. I recognized that one japanese guy from Last Samurai.  too many mind!
> 
> and then the guy who was translating was in Deadwood.


Kate's cab driver is the puppet man from Heroes


----------



## Roy (Feb 3, 2010)

Richard. I'm thinking that he came on that boat we saw last season when Jacob and the Man in Black were talking. Because when Locke told him that it was good to see him out of those chains. Maybe he was a slave/prisoner.


wow. This guy had it from the beginning.



			
				Scott King at 9:10 pm on Thursday said:
			
		

> Who is Jacob and the Man in Black?
> 
> Jacob wore white and the Man in Black was in black. The internet is calling them “good” and “evil,” “Lucifer” and “God,” or “Alpha” and “Omega.” But I think the answer is much simpler. Jacob represents LIFE and The Man in Block is the Smoke Monster who represents DEATH.
> 
> ...


----------



## perman07 (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm wondering why Desmond was on the plane..

From the visuals of the foot in the water, it can be inferred that the new timeline has no island. Did all the non-future people on the island die of the nuke?


----------



## Just Blaze (Feb 3, 2010)

Shit, I'm surprised they didn't emphasize the ending where Richard notices the firecracker.  Obviously this means Jack/Kate/Sawyer/etc... are now in the same timeline as they are.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm still conflicted with this MIB = the smoke monster thingy....

It appears that at some point the MIB was trapped on the cabin... When locke went to the cabin with ben it seems like MIB communicated to locke at that moment and the cabin at that time was surrounded by ashes hence it made sense why MIB said to locke "help me"...

if that's the case then MIB was trapped on the cabin for a good 3 seasons (i think, i don't remember when locked went to the cabin with ben), so that makes me wonder who is/was controlling the smoke monster before that.... counting that the MIB was trapped on the cabin all that time... 

we don't know when the ash circle was broken ... was is hurley or locke who broke it?


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Feb 3, 2010)

Kami-Sama said:
			
		

> we don't know when the ash circle was broken ... was is hurley or locke who broke it?



Yes we do. Locke broke the ash circle back in season 3.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 3, 2010)

Chaos Hokage said:


> Yes we do. Locke broke the ash circle back in season 3.



if that was the case, what was the smoke monster before that? 

was the smoke monster something and then MIB took over?


----------



## Undertaker (Feb 3, 2010)

Damn! I want MOAR! 

I think cabin was circrled so it could be a safe place. Jackob met Richard and leaders there.

And MIB (aka the moster) has been running freely from the beginning. But it`s not just killing people randomly.


----------



## benstevens19 (Feb 3, 2010)

Smockey's the Joker of the series since season one. Best possible choice for him. Good work writers, making it more then a mindless monster.  The writing and directing of this series is some of the best in television history.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 3, 2010)

but at the same time... why would jacob need protection from MIB if he can't kill him without the loop hole?

i would guess that the cabin was a prison for MIB.


----------



## Undertaker (Feb 3, 2010)

Kami-Sama said:


> but at the same time... why would jacob need protection from MIB if he can't kill him without the loop hole?
> 
> i would guess that the cabin was a prison for MIB.



That`s the question!

But Ilana and Co went to the cabin first. That`s where they expected to meet Jacob. So, Jacob lived there. Right?


----------



## ez (Feb 3, 2010)

lost does it again

i have no idea wtf they're up to


----------



## The World (Feb 3, 2010)

I bet Jacob took over Sayid's body, just like the Man in Black took over Locke's.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Feb 3, 2010)

The World said:


> I bet Jacob took over Sayid's body, just like the Man in Black took over Locke's.



No because Locke's real body is still on the island. If what you said were to happen, there would be another Sayid. Instead, Sayid's original body got up. It's the real Sayid.


----------



## The World (Feb 3, 2010)

Sorry but in LOST there's always a TWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEST!


And is Man in Black impervious to bullets? WTF?


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Feb 3, 2010)

^
It looked to me that he did get hit but wasn't harmed and when he turned to the smoke monster form, the bullet just dropped out.

I think regarding the MIB and the Smoke Monster. Before Locke broke the Ash circle, the MIB couldn't control the Smoke Monster and maybe the smoke monster was acting on its own as a messenger/guardian/judge but once it was broken and the MIB was free. He was able to regain contact/control with the monster and they began their whole plan.

I also think since Richard and the MIB know each other and MIB doesn't seem to be too pleased with him. Perhaps it was the MIB who gave Richard his immortality (and freed him from his chains) and Richard later joined Jacob for a yet unknown reason. Perhaps he was supposed to be working undercover against Jacob but later switched sides?


----------



## The World (Feb 3, 2010)

I just the love the whole conversation with the MIB and Jacob

*JACOB: I take it you're here because of the ship.
ENEMY: I am. How did they find the Island?
JACOB: You'll have to ask them when they get here.
ENEMY: I don't have to ask. You brought them here. Still trying to prove me wrong, aren't you?
JACOB: You are wrong.
ENEMY: Am I? They come. They fight. They destroy. They corrupt. It always ends the same.
JACOB: It only ends once. Anything that happens before that is just progress.
ENEMY: Do you have any idea how badly I want to kill you?
JACOB: Yes.
ENEMY: One of these days, sooner or later... I'm going to find a loophole, my friend.
JACOB: Well, when you do, I'll be right here. ”*

I feel like they're just playing a game with Jack and the gang.


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 3, 2010)

Excellent episodes, damn. And yet, more questions like what the fuck is the ash? Why was Richard in chains? Who the fuck are those people in the temple? Is the water not clear because Jacob is dead? *sigh* Lost does it again.


----------



## Karman (Feb 3, 2010)

The World said:


> *JACOB: I take it you're here because of the ship.
> ENEMY: I am. How did they find the Island?
> JACOB: You'll have to ask them when they get here.
> ENEMY: I don't have to ask. You brought them here. Still trying to prove me wrong, aren't you?
> ...



I happen to like the future catastrophe theory for all this. 

Jacob was once a part of the Hanso Corporation in the very near future. At some point, mankind destroys themselves because of some kind of catastrophic experiment. The MIB aka. The Smoke Monster, is a direct byproduct of this event.

The Velenzetti Equation that the Dharma Initiative discovered predicts all this. Since Jacob was working on the project, and is a man of faith, he uses the island to take himself back in time to prevent the catastrophy by manipulating key elements of the equation. MIB disagrees with Jacob, believing the equation irreversible because he is a man of science and has no faith in mankind.

Since the equation predicts the interaction of 6 primary values which result in the end of the world; 4, 8, 15, 16, 23, and 42, Jacob believes that they are the key to changing the future. As Faraday deduced, these values are people: the Oceanic Six. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The alternate timeline that was created as a result of the bomb is responsible for all the strange occurences on the island. The Fate component (such as Locke's ability to walk, Micheal's inability to die, the number's power, and Walt's weird power) is actually the universe attempting to self correct paradoxes forming between the two universes.

This alternate timeline is also necessary for the Losties to experience the tragedy and therefore know how to avert it. At some point the universes will collapse into one static universe, where the Six can appropriately alter their actions to prevent the catastrophy from occuring. And many dead Losties will be restored to life in this merging, including John Locke, whose fate is now written by his existence in only one timeline.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Feb 3, 2010)

Karman said:


> I happen to like the future catastrophe theory for all this.
> 
> Jacob was once a part of the Hanso Corporation in the very near future. At some point, mankind destroys themselves because of some kind of catastrophic experiment. The MIB aka. The Smoke Monster, is a direct byproduct of this event.
> 
> ...



Tsk! It's times like these with all these pardoxes & etc I ask myself where's Doctor Who or the Enterprise crew when you need them to solve these things. Anyway, we just have to wait & see what's going to happen.


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 3, 2010)

Speaking of the cabin... I wonder what/who exactly "Christian" is. Was he just a smoke monster manifestation? Like Locke last season, his body came to the island in a coffin. But unlike Locke, Christian's body has never been found (at least not on the island).


----------



## frozenfishsticks (Feb 3, 2010)

perman07 said:


> I'm wondering why Desmond was on the plane..



I know, Desmond on the plane? WTF? Since he & Jack hadn't met before, that means he probably get in that boat race, because he met Jack while training for it.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Feb 3, 2010)

Undertaker said:


> Damn! I want MOAR!
> 
> *I think cabin was circrled so it could be a safe place. Jackob met Richard and leaders there.*
> 
> And MIB (aka the moster) has been running freely from the beginning. But it`s not just killing people randomly.



That makes a good deal of sense.


----------



## Undertaker (Feb 3, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> I also think since Richard and the MIB know each other and MIB doesn't seem to be too pleased with him. Perhaps it was the MIB who gave Richard his immortality (and freed him from his chains) and Richard later joined Jacob for a yet unknown reason. Perhaps he was supposed to be working undercover against Jacob but later switched sides?



No. At least according to Richard`s words in the last episodes of 5th season:

*Richard:* But... I`ve never seen someone come back to life.
*Lock (MIB):* And I`ve never seen anyone who doesn`t age. It doesn`t mean it can`t happen.
*Richard:* *I`m this way because of Jacob.*



IsoloKiro said:


> That makes a good deal of sense.



Actually, it doesn`t.

Why meet in the cabin, in the middle of the jungle if they could meet in the temple? But still it is logical to assume that Jacob lived in the cabin.


----------



## The World (Feb 3, 2010)

Karman said:


> I happen to like the future catastrophe theory for all this.
> 
> Jacob was once a part of the Hanso Corporation in the very near future. At some point, mankind destroys themselves because of some kind of catastrophic experiment. The MIB aka. The Smoke Monster, is a direct byproduct of this event.
> 
> ...



How do you know these things? Because I find this perfectly believable.


----------



## Karman (Feb 3, 2010)

The World said:


> How do you know these things? Because I find this perfectly believable.



I don't KNOW them, that's why its a theory. It's pieced together from:

1) MIB had no faith in man, Jacob Does. This difference in philosophy is indicative of 'man of science, man of faith' prinicple. Especially if man has failed in their relative past.

2) MIB talks about Jacob bringing people to the island and how every time it ends the same. Jacob corrects him, noting that it only 'ends once'. Since the endevour of man coming to the island and the subsequent reaction only occurs "once" and MIB has witnessed it several times, this suggests cyclic time. The same instance in time repeated several times, presumably with the goal of changing the outcome. This is supported as Jacob claims that each time has produced "progress", suggesting a goal.

3) The Velenzetti Equation was explained in the 'Lost Experience' as having been discovered by the Hanso Corporation. It's an equation which predicts the end of the world according to a set of complex principles dependent on the values already in play.

4) The 'Orientation Tape' which cited the Hanso Corporation as the originator of the Dharma Iniative.

5) The "Numbers" 4, 8, 15, 16, 23, and 42 are obviously of great metaphysical importance. They are the hatch numbers, the button's input code, the number's which incite Hurley's bad luck, and also seem to have some significance to greater scheme of things. Oceanic 815 are composed of "8, 15". The flight boarded at Gate 42. Kate's capture reward was 23,000. When Hurley won the lottery, it had been 4 years since the last guy to use the numbers died after living in isolation for 16 years. 

6) There are 6 numbers and 6 members of the Oceanic 6.

7) Dharma's goal of harnessing the Island for Time Travel.

8) The fact that the wheel was evidently underground even before the Orchid Station as built. This is evidenced by Locke's time flash when he rappelled into the hatch.

9) Electromagnetism was what the Swan regulated. Electromagnetism is what Dharma was going to use to manipulate space and time. Each strange occurance on the island can be associated, at least in part, to a magnetic anomaly: Walt attracts birds, birds use magnetic north as a guide for migration. Strong magnetism can certainly interfere with a gun, such as the one's that jam when they attempt to shoot at Micheal. etc. If there is a paradoxial connection between the alternate realities, it may be surfacing with magnetic variances to explain such strange fatalisms.

10) It may be entirely possible that Smokey himself is an electromagnetic force. The "substance" or cloud may be metallic material bound together by one MASSIVE variance in the EM band, a sentient one. Also, smokey is bristeling with electricity and is able to produce illusions. Electricity, and light are both parts of the EM band.


----------



## Roy (Feb 3, 2010)

Ive re-watched both episodes again and I?m calling it now. The real Locke is bound to return in the present. Here are just some of the things that hinted to it:

There were several transitions in the episode that cut from Locke?s body to Sayid?s body. This of course ended with Sayid being resurrected foreshadowing that the same would happen to Locke.
The Man in Black spends a large chunk of dialog talking trash about Locke. From a writing standpoint the dialog was a waste of time? unless it?s a set-up. If Locke is resurrected and comes back fighting then the dialog becomes bittersweet in a very good way.
In the alternate timeline, Locke gives a speech about how just because a body is gone it doesn?t mean that the spirit is.



perman07 said:


> I'm wondering why Desmond was on the plane..



Ill tell you why. He was time-traveling! The rules for time-travel are simple(somewhat lol) You can?t change the past. The only exception to this is Desmond because he was inside the hatch when it exploded and got bathed in electromagnetic energy. We then saw Desmond change things when he kept saving Charlie?s life several seasons ago.

The interesting thing to note now is that if Desmond became an uber time-traveler who can exist outside the timeline and change things then there is a damn good chance that all our main Losties are now the same way. They were there during The Incident. They were all bathed in electromagnetic energy. So my guess is that now since they too can change the future/past they will do something later in the season that will undo everything. This will, as I suggested above, result in a re-setting of the timeline.


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 3, 2010)

^You're Locke theory would certainly play into how Locke is the "Jesus" figure in LOST's "Last Supper" promotion pic.


----------



## Roy (Feb 3, 2010)

Did you guys notice that in both Last Supper pictures, Sayid was in Judas's spot. Interesting to say the least.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 3, 2010)

If the MIB can run freely throughout the island, what exactly is the thing that Ben used to call the MIB when it came and killed bunch of mercenaries back in season 5? Did Dharma somehow managed to make a device that calls the smoke monster?


----------



## IsoloKiro (Feb 3, 2010)

Undertaker said:


> No. At least according to Richard`s words in the last episodes of 5th season:
> 
> *Richard:* But... I`ve never seen someone come back to life.
> *Lock (MIB):* And I`ve never seen anyone who doesn`t age. It doesn`t mean it can`t happen.
> ...



Didn't Smokey drag and kill a man from the french team right next to the temple entrance? Oh yeah they should definitely have a meeting there...


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 3, 2010)

all this talk about the smoke monster being a sentient creature makes me kinda disappointed in lost. i want an ending that has more substance.


----------



## Roy (Feb 3, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> If the MIB can run freely throughout the island, what exactly is the thing that Ben used to call the MIB when it came and killed bunch of mercenaries back in season 5? Did Dharma somehow managed to make a device that calls the smoke monster?



I'm thinking *two* smokies.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 3, 2010)

sawyer walks off because he's going to get juliet into that life water. 

i want my juliet


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Feb 3, 2010)

Excellent episode!  I'm so happy that Sayid isn't dead (anymore).

I think the characters in the alternate timeline (the one where the plane didn't crash) are going to be important, otherwise why bother showing those scenes of them?  I just have no idea _how_ they're going to be important.

Do you think Jacob will keep guiding the people on the Island through Miles and/or Hurley?


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 3, 2010)

The different time line where the gang doesn't crash are called "flash sideways". 

Also some un-obvious facts Jin and Sun _aren't_ married in that alternate time line. Sun wasn't wearing a ring and the custom officers called her Ms. Paik and Jin Mr. Kwon. And I bet she wasn't lying about not speaking English either. Charlie's hair is different, original Charlie had longer unkept hair. Jack was sitting in Row 23 (one of the numbers) in the pilot but was sitting in row 24 in the premiere. Those are from lostpedia.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Feb 3, 2010)

KillerFan said:


> all this talk about the smoke monster being a sentient creature makes me kinda disappointed in lost. i want an ending that has more substance.



Why should this come as a surprise? If the monster wasn't sentient to some extent, it could have killed them all on the very first episode of Lost. It leaves certain people alone and isn't some mindless machine. 

Not to mention that now that its been revealed that the smoke monster is 'the bad guy', is there a reason why in the early seasons, it would evaluate/judge certain individuals and kill particular people why leaving others alone? Was it evaluating who could be used for the MIB's plan?


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 3, 2010)

i liked having the smoke monster as something that couldn't be explained and it was just there on the island for the hell of it.


----------



## Roy (Feb 3, 2010)

^Thats stupid. Because it would cause so much "why the hell was the smoke moster there, what is it??!! we want to know stupid writers didn't reveal it "


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 3, 2010)

and that'd be the beauty of Lost. BSG had some unanswered things in the end, but the true fans wouldn't be spaztic about it. some things are more magical that way


----------



## Roy (Feb 3, 2010)

No. the way Lost is, you need answering of all those questions. Especially since smokey was the most questioned about during the whole series. Not knowing would just be trollish on the writers part.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 3, 2010)

trolling would be not giving us the explanation to claire's disappearance.


----------



## Roy (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm sure that'll be answered as well.


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 3, 2010)

Its all connected some how. So to not answer one would probably throw a wrench in the answer to everything else.


----------



## Noah (Feb 3, 2010)

Roy said:


> I'm thinking *two* smokies.



Watch the episode where Kate and Juliet get left at the Barracks in Season 3. There's definitely two smokies chasing them when Juliet turns on the fence. There's also a bunch of white flashes the first time they're hiding from it/them. Either they're having their picture taken by the smoke monster(s), or they're fighting over the girls. 



Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Why should this come as a surprise? If the monster wasn't sentient to some extent, it could have killed them all on the very first episode of Lost. It leaves certain people alone and isn't some mindless machine.
> 
> Not to mention that now that its been revealed that the smoke monster is 'the bad guy', is there a reason why in the early seasons, it would evaluate/judge certain individuals and kill particular people why leaving others alone? Was it evaluating who could be used for the MIB's plan?



It seems that way. The monster encountered Eko a few times before actually killing him. Considering the spiritual presence he had and his conflict/friendship with Locke, it seemed like it was judging to see how easily it could manipulate him. When he didn't ask for his dead brother's forgiveness, it killed him. So maybe it decided he was too stubborn to be useful.

Remember, it was trying to take Locke away in the S1 finale too.


----------



## JJ (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm still trying to wrap my head around what happened in Lost. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm glad Sayid's alive though.


----------



## Mr Serenity (Feb 4, 2010)

Roy said:


> Ive re-watched both episodes again and I’m calling it now. The real Locke is bound to return in the present. Here are just some of the things that hinted to it:
> 
> There were several transitions in the episode that cut from Locke’s body to Sayid’s body. This of course ended with Sayid being resurrected foreshadowing that the same would happen to Locke.
> The Man in Black spends a large chunk of dialog talking trash about Locke. From a writing standpoint the dialog was a waste of time… unless it’s a set-up. If Locke is resurrected and comes back fighting then the dialog becomes bittersweet in a very good way.
> ...



I like these theories. John Locke and Desmond were my favorite characters and now that John is "dead" that kind of ruined it for me. If he was to be resurrected like this, that be a pretty nice touch. Then again though, it would be the second time he was "resurrected". So maybe he won't be.

Any how, enjoying the new Lost season regardless. I like the new Japanese guy, they need spiritual characters like that to keep this show interesting.


----------



## Just Blaze (Feb 4, 2010)

JediJaina said:


> I'm still trying to wrap my head around what happened in Lost.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Just like Locke is "alive"?


----------



## Roy (Feb 4, 2010)

Just Blaze said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Locke is "alive"?




*Spoiler*: __ 



This is why Sayid is still Sayid. Fake Locke has a different body than real Locke, whereas Sayid just revived. No new body hence no one impersonating him. Well thats what I think at least.


----------



## Undertaker (Feb 4, 2010)

IsoloKiro said:


> Didn't Smokey drag and kill a man from the french team right next to the temple entrance? Oh yeah they should definitely have a meeting there...



At least you can live in the temple, but you can`t live in the cabin, so you have to go there. And it`s dangerous if Smokey runs freely and can kill anyone except Jacob.

It`s a part of a bigger question. The question is: what are the restrictions on attacking people for Smokey?

The Others spent a lot of time in the jungle. Smokey could kill them one by one. But it didn`t. Why? Will Smokey use them in some way or was it restricted?


----------



## Roy (Feb 4, 2010)

Undertaker said:


> It`s a part of a bigger question. The question is: what are the restrictions on attacking people for Smokey?


You attack him, you die. He tries to use you (like eko) but refuse, you die.



> The Others spent a lot of time in the jungle. Smokey could kill them one by one. But it didn`t. Why? Will Smokey use them in some way or was it restricted?



Maybe the barrier they have also worked on smokey? Maybe he was plotting a plan to use both Others vs Losties to get his final goal.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't remember any part where smokey tried to use Eko. Smokey asked Eko to repent for his sins, Eko refused, smokey kills Eko for no apparent reason. The end.


----------



## Roy (Feb 4, 2010)

I think that was the whole part of it. If he repents then I guess he would start listening to his fake smokey brother and take the place of Locke because he'd be doing what the island tells him to do. But since he disobeyed it was off with him.


----------



## Superrazien (Feb 4, 2010)

^Thats what I would figure. Not to mention it probably pissed him off that Eko wasn't afraid of it. Eko must have seen some screwed up shit to not be afraid of a smoke monster.


----------



## Athrum (Feb 4, 2010)

Man, Hiroyuki Sanada is in. This series just got to a new lvl of awesome


----------



## JJ (Feb 4, 2010)

Just Blaze said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Locke is "alive"?



I agree with Roy here. 



Roy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> This is why Sayid is still Sayid. Fake Locke has a different body than real Locke, whereas Sayid just revived. No new body hence no one impersonating him. Well thats what I think at least.



Here's another thing that I noticed. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sayid did not revive until they started creating the barrier around the temple.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Feb 4, 2010)

You know another thing that I noticed was that everyone on the plane in the alternate reality looks the same as they did before the crash except for Jack. He looks a bit older & his hair wasn't shorter as it was in the first season. Plus, what was up with that blood on his neck?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow.

The Locke Monster seems like the final villain, hope Ben can overcome him


----------



## Roy (Feb 4, 2010)

JediJaina said:


> I agree with Roy here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm. You're right. So now I wonder if its really him, or if Jacob or Locke has taken over the body.


Chaos Hokage said:


> You know another thing that I noticed was that everyone on the plane in the alternate reality looks the same as they did before the crash except for Jack. He looks a bit older & his hair wasn't shorter as it was in the first season. Plus, what was up with that blood on his neck?


We'll see how he got the cut later on in the season. I'm 100% sure we will.


Mrs Alan B'Stard said:


> Wow.
> 
> The Locke Monster seems like the final villain, hope Ben can overcome him


I still think theres more to it than just "final villain". Thats just me though.


Okay. I'm almost 100% sure that Richard came from that ship we saw last season. Not only did smokey tell him "its good to see you out of those chains", but I remember him making one of those ship in a bottle models of the exact same ship. I think its called The Black Rock. I'm almost sure.


----------



## darthsauron (Feb 4, 2010)

Anyone else catch the pen reference to Pilot Part 1? Jack sincerely asks the stewardess for a pen to get something out of Charlie's mouth in LA X, and yet in the pilot Jack sarcastically tells Boone to get him a pen when Boone suggests it in order to get rid of him.


----------



## benstevens19 (Feb 5, 2010)

*"It Worked"*


*Spoiler*: __ 



This is what Happened, It worked. Right before the bomb went off there was a time flash that sent them to the future before i the bomb went off. So the reality where they never land is the actual reality, but the losties that are still on the island are in the same reality, but they only exist on the island.

In other words, if the jack thats at Lax was to take a boat to the island now, he'd find another copy of himself on it.

Or i can say it like this. The world were the crash doesn't exist is the real world. In this real world the island was destroyed and is sunk down in the sea in the middle of the pacific. But there is a second Island unaffected by the events in time in the same reality.

*Common Misconception*_ people are saying that we're seeing two alternate dimension in the sense that to go from one you'd have to travel through a portal or a have a flash jump. But the truth is this is all happening in one world and in this 1 "reality, they're now 2 Jacks, 2 Sawyers and 2 Juliets(well one dead Juliet) of the same age, but slightly different because of what they experienced. Some people Ive been speaking to have been saying that one reality is real and one isn't, or that one reality will be proven to be the right path for the  oceanic six to take but, both realities are complete and true.

I wonder were the writers are taking this.


----------



## Roy (Feb 5, 2010)

Thats a real good theory, but obviously you cant be right about this until the show itself proves you right. Its one helluva theory though.


----------



## Dan (Feb 5, 2010)

I just wanna know why the black smoke killed Mr. Eko 

PS. On the plane, Hurley said nothing bad ever happens to him..... but didn't his chicken shop get hit by a meteor.


----------



## Superrazien (Feb 5, 2010)

Venom said:


> I just wanna know why the black smoke killed Mr. Eko
> 
> PS. On the plane, Hurley said nothing bad ever happens to him..... but didn't his chicken shop get hit by a meteor.



He killed Eko cause Eko was the only one to rival his badass, so he had to kill him while he was already injured.

I guess in the alternate time line Hugos chicken shop was never hit by a meteor.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 5, 2010)

benstevens19 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The problem is near the beginning of the season when they showed Jack on the plane they also showed the Island underwater. 

I think they're doing what they did last season, show the ending in parts whilst showing the actual time line. I'm hoping this isn't the case and that the writers have something else up their sleeves as it'd be real tacky.


----------



## Noah (Feb 5, 2010)

Superrazien said:


> He killed Eko cause Eko was the only one to rival his badass, so he had to kill him while he was already injured.



Pretty much this. Smokey was all "Beg the island to forgive you!" 
And Eko was all "Eat a dick, son." 
So Smokey had to take care of business.



> I guess in the alternate time line Hugos chicken shop was never hit by a meteor.



I suppose it depends on whether he won with the hatch numbers, or if he just plain old won. Or, even if it was the hatch numbers, maybe the fact that The Swan was never built means that the numbers aren't actually cursed.

My first take on it was just that Hurley was being a dick. Nothing bad ever really does happen to *him*. Maybe he had finally come to realize that. But it's probably more to do with slight variations in the flash-sideways lives.


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 5, 2010)

At first I thought it was just changes with Locke also saying he went for the walkabout but when he needed the wheelchair, it sort of suggests that Hugo was bullshitting.


----------



## Supa Swag (Feb 6, 2010)

I dunno if it has been mentioned yet, but Jin and Sun do not seem to be married in the alternate timeline.



Venom said:


> I just wanna know why the black smoke killed Mr. Eko



Eko did not give in to the smoke monster, and was killed for it. The real reason is that the actor who portrays Eko wanted to leave the show.


----------



## Karman (Feb 7, 2010)

Venom said:


> I just wanna know why the black smoke killed Mr. Eko
> 
> PS. On the plane, Hurley said nothing bad ever happens to him..... but didn't his chicken shop get hit by a meteor.



Yeah, what everyone has been saying here has been basically accurate. Smokey was picking pliable people he could manipulate into ultimately giving him his chance to destroy Jacob. Eko asked god for forgiveness and believed that enough. Had he asked Remy for forgiveness, it would have betrayed his faith in God. Smokey was looking for Losties to manipulate, and was enraged when Eko didn't seek forgiveness from him, or at least, the Remy character he was impersonating. Smokey could have done many things to evoke his desired take-down on Jacob but in Eko's case the precendent was set, he couldn't be manipulated. So Smokey eliminated him.


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 7, 2010)

Supa Swag said:


> I dunno if it has been mentioned yet, but Jin and Sun do not seem to be married in the alternate timeline.



How so? They acted pretty much the same way they did when the first crashed on the island. Jin was overprotective of Sun and Sun was keeping her English to herself for the sake of Jin not finding out.


----------



## Corruption (Feb 7, 2010)

If I remember correctly Jin and Sun were called by different last names so that's an indication that they're not married. Also, maybe in this alternate timeline, Sun actually doesn't know English.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Feb 7, 2010)

This show is confusing.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 8, 2010)

Sayid is gonna reveal something important. Juliet said it Worked. She only realized it right before she died....I guess you could say her life flashed before her eyes, but the life she saw seemed to continue. So I'm guessing Sayid saw his life after the plane landed too.....i just don't get y he was revived tho.

I agree with the notion of there being two versions of the characters existing.

this is some Gantz shit.

lol @ smoke monster being the "final badguy"


----------



## Vasto Lord of Lords (Feb 9, 2010)

soooo pumped for tonight's episode!! I hope we find out more about Richard Alpert!

found this cool LOST tee on teefury today!


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 9, 2010)

i'll be lost in 4 min. 


lulz seeing richard being carried by locke again right before the new episode is 


edit:
cirusly, if he really has to stay, then why don't you f-ing tell them what's going on 

edit:
ok yeah cirusly knew that wasn't the real _him_ during that scene.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 claire!!! zomg


----------



## pfft (Feb 9, 2010)

KillerFan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> claire!!! zomg



i was just about to say this.. but i came into the epsode 15 min late. i missed the beginning. 

also 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 HOW DARE THEY FUCKING TRY TO KILL SAYID 

lol @ ethan being claires doctor


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 9, 2010)

That was dissapointing.


----------



## pfft (Feb 9, 2010)

i was so annoyed with all the goddamn commercials every few minutes.


----------



## Superrazien (Feb 9, 2010)

Wtf lol Claire looks like she may be the new Russio. Also what does being claimed me? Can the smoke monster dude put people under his control, I wonder.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 9, 2010)

obviously.


----------



## pfft (Feb 9, 2010)

lol claire was looking like a tough bitch.. i like it though. she was always such a little wussy bitch.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 9, 2010)

it's about fucking time she's back.


----------



## pfft (Feb 9, 2010)

lol claire is a horrible actress though.. but i like her. 

claire is claimed though... by what? jacob? the smoke monster? something else? the island?


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 9, 2010)

GD, by the smoke monster. why else would dogen be freaking out


----------



## pfft (Feb 9, 2010)

LOL is that the last samurai guys name? i didnt pay attention.  

GD = ?


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 9, 2010)

god damn.

lol you called him a samurai


----------



## pfft (Feb 9, 2010)

LOL cuz he was in last samurai. he would spar with alguren or w/e his name was aka tom cruise.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 9, 2010)

oh was he?
well i'll be damned. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



so that's kind of sad; if claire never got stuck on that island she would have landed in america and get heartbroken by that couple's ultimate decision.
so that's another point for island.


----------



## pfft (Feb 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 and then claire would have hooked up and had dyke sex with kate and kate would raise aaron and all would be well till ethan fucked up and did something to her baby


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 9, 2010)

Man this episode was mediocre.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 9, 2010)

your face is mediocre. 


but yeah, it was a little slow; however, i blame most of it on the damn japanese-translation scenes. just fucking speak english


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 9, 2010)

Superrazien said:


> Wtf lol Claire looks like she may be the new Russio. Also what does being claimed me? Can the smoke monster dude put people under his control, I wonder.


I'm thinking that she got the sickness that infected the French team and that Sayid infected. Or the sickness that infected Danielle because it was implied that Rousseau might have been the one who was insane. Also if it happened to Claire than that must mean she must have died during the period that she went missing.


----------



## John (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm wondering why the island hasn't just claimed Locke instead of masquerading around as him.


----------



## pfft (Feb 9, 2010)

KillerFan said:


> your face is mediocre.
> 
> 
> but yeah, it was a little slow; however, i blame most of it on the damn japanese-translation scenes. just fucking speak english




LOL it was kinda slow even though i missed the beginnning.. damn it i have to catch that part on hulu tomorrow. 

he needs to translate though remember.. if they dont like it he can just pretend he dont know engrish


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 9, 2010)

Why did Claire decide to piss around with Kate, the girl who screamed at her and point a gun in her face?
I love _Lost_, but this episode, like most Kate centrics, was crappy.


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 9, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> I'm thinking that she got the sickness that infected the French team and that Sayid infected. Also if it happened to Claire than that must mean she must have died during the period that she went missing.


But I don't think Russo died, did she? I don't think that just because your infected you had to have died.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 9, 2010)

it's hitsuzen. since it's tv magic, you just gotta accept it.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 9, 2010)

Shark Skin said:


> But I don't think Russo died, did she? I don't think that just because your infected you had to have died.



Rousseau was never hinted at being infected or anything.



KillerFan said:


> it's hitsuzen. since it's tv magic, you just gotta accept it.



But when I watch _Lost_, I expect some rationality in the character choices. When I watch _Heroes_, I turn my brain off because half the time nothing makes sense. I'm aware of suspension of disbelief, but this was just so...stupid.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 9, 2010)

lol, um we don't even know the symptoms of the infection.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 9, 2010)

KillerFan said:


> lol, um we don't even know the symptoms of the infection.



But we know dying definitely has something to do with it, and Rousseau never died until she was killed by the freight crew.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 9, 2010)

you expect rationality from this cast after all these seasons? :rofl


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 9, 2010)

KillerFan said:


> you expect rationality from this cast after all these seasons? :rofl



Um, yeah. I usually can't really enjoy a show if the characters just make stupid choices to move the plot along or serve as forced problems. 
Give me 10 irrational choices from the entire show that were as stupid as Claire's and maybe I'll retract my statement.


----------



## pfft (Feb 9, 2010)

lol i was gonna say you expect lost to be logical.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 9, 2010)

:rofl i think you've been eating too many comets.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 9, 2010)

pfft said:


> lol i was gonna say you expect lost to be logical.



I'm aware it's sci-fi, but the characters need to feel like human beings as opposed to plot devices, and 98% of the time they do.



KillerFan said:


> :rofl i think you've been eating too many comets.



Great rebuttal to that debate :]


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 9, 2010)

It was totally hinted that _Rousseau_ was the one who was infected with the sickness and not the rest of the French team. Just before she killed Robert he asked her "Why are you acting this way?" and she shot him. And considering that there was a two month span between Jin's time skips with the French team, there's no proof that it was the guys who were affected and not Danielle.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 9, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> It was totally hinted that _Rousseau_ was the one who was infected with the sickness and not the rest of the French team. Just before she killed Robert he asked her "Why are you acting this way?" and she shot him. And considering that there was a two month span between Jin's time skips with the French team, there's no proof that it was the guys who were affected and not Danielle.



Good point, totally forgot about that.


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 9, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> Rousseau was never hinted at being infected or anything.


Yes, but Claire was. The two "Others" guiding Kate and Jin start talking about Rousseau and Alon (the one that seemed to have a problem with Kate) told him to  shut up when he was about to reveal the details about the rock booby trap. Claire is probably the one who set those traps (the bear trap too) He probably knows that Kate and Jin know Claire so he didn't want them to get the idea that they'd be taking her back to the temple because she is infected as Dogon said. Claire is acting just like Rousseau. There is nothing that says that she wasn't also infected. 

As killerfan said, we don't know the symptoms of the infection. What if the infection caused Rousseau to kill her crew rather than it actually killing them? I think the infection isn't a physical sickness, its a mental sickness, that puts the infected (or claimed) in a state of delusion.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 9, 2010)

I initially thought that Rousseau was hinted at being a victim of the sickness, but discarded it after thinking I had my timeline all screwed up. Thanks for reminding me about the bit with Jin and his time traveling :]


----------



## pfft (Feb 9, 2010)

the lost recap sure comes in handy..


----------



## Noah (Feb 9, 2010)

So....Claire is Rousseau 2: Electric Boogaloo, Jack still sucks and Sawyer was going to propose to Juliet. The only thing that got explained (or, really, implied) was that Ras Al Ghul was upper management while Ben was just middle management.

God, I hate Kate episodes. There hasn't been a single one that hasn't sucked.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 9, 2010)

Noah said:


> So....Claire is Rousseau 2: Electric Boogaloo, Jack still sucks and Sawyer was going to propose to Juliet. The only thing that got explained (or, really, implied) was that Ras Al Ghul was upper management while Ben was just middle management.
> 
> God, I hate Kate episodes. There hasn't been a single one that hasn't sucked.



"Whatever Happened, Happened" was a decent Kate episode.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 9, 2010)

I just remembered about Henry Gale. I doubt it but I hope they let us know why he came to the island in a hot air balloon that was manufactured by Widmore Cooperation.


----------



## perman07 (Feb 10, 2010)

Noah said:


> So....Claire is Rousseau 2: Electric Boogaloo, Jack still sucks and Sawyer was going to propose to Juliet. The only thing that got explained (or, really, implied) *was that Ras Al Ghul was upper management while Ben was just middle management.
> *
> God, I hate Kate episodes. There hasn't been a single one that hasn't sucked.


I'm not sure this is true.. I think it's more that they're leaders of slightly different groups, Ben is the leader of the people, Dogen is the leader of the temple. Given the fact that Ben ordered people in and out of the temple, it's possible Ben had more power.

I think he seems above Ben for the simple reason that he seems to be a guy with answers for now, he seems like he knows the "classified" information. But that may be just because he knows the temple shit.


----------



## Undertaker (Feb 10, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> It was totally hinted that _Rousseau_ was the one who was infected with the sickness and not the rest of the French team. Just before she killed Robert he asked her "Why are you acting this way?" and she shot him. And considering that there was a two month span between Jin's time skips with the French team, there's no proof that it was the guys who were affected and not Danielle.



But Robert tried to shoot Danielle.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*R:* Please, Danielle, put down your weapon. I love you. Why are you acting this way?
*D:* Because you`re not Robert. You`re sick. That monster made you sick.
*R:* It`s not a monster. It`s a security system guarding that temple. (How did he know?) Now... put down your gun.
*R: *I love you, Danielle. I don`t want anything to happen... to you... or our baby.

Danielle puts down her gun.

*Robert makes angry face, points his gun to Danielle and pulls the trigger. But the gun misfires.* Danielle shoots him.




It looks like Robert was a bad guy. I don`t think Danielle was crazy or infected.

Claire looks like Rousseau, but I think she`s in a different situation.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 11, 2010)

Guy who has never seen LOST before started watching Season 6 and blogs about it.

Definitely an interesting read.


----------



## Roy (Feb 11, 2010)

lol. I don't wanna know what some n00b thinks.


----------



## Just Blaze (Feb 11, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Guy who has never seen LOST before started watching Season 6 and blogs about it.
> 
> Definitely an interesting read.



That was fucking hilarious.  "Pretentious Asian"


----------



## Mr Serenity (Feb 11, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> Guy who has never seen LOST before started watching Season 6 and blogs about it.
> 
> Definitely an interesting read.





> Everyone is pretty well kept for having been on an island.  Even Richard looks like he has his supply of eyeliner.



I always wondered why they made him wear eyeliner, that and Hugo only gets fatter as the seasons went on .


----------



## Superrazien (Feb 11, 2010)

Mr Serenity said:


> I always wondered why they made him wear eyeliner, that and Hugo only gets fatter as the seasons went on .



He doesn't wear eyeliner, thats just how the actors eyes look. He talks about it on the special features of season 5 if you watch "A day with Richard Albert"


----------



## Just Blaze (Feb 11, 2010)

> Pretentious Asian lets Jack know Said is infected. Jack asks “What happens if we don’t treat the infection?” Pretentious Asian, “It spreads”. Me, (slow clap). Great doctoring Jack. Untreated infections spread. Jack is 0 for 15 in proving to me that he has any scientific knowledge.



So true.  Jack is one dumb fuck.


----------



## JJ (Feb 11, 2010)

Considering they're on the island which is just fucked up in itself, I would be wondering the same thing as Jack myself. 

Jack is one of my least favorite characters, but I understand why he was suspicious in this situation.

The idea of just watching this show in the last season without knowing what's up is ridiculous.


----------



## Undertaker (Feb 11, 2010)

neverseenlost said:
			
		

> The other episode feels like a Jake commercial that takes place on an airplane.  This guy does it all.  Gets free booze from the stewardess, makes friends with a middle aged interracial couple, saves a hobbit from choking on condom drugs; he even befriends a bald guy in a wheelchair in baggage services!







			
				neverseenlost said:
			
		

> Don’t worry though, the Asian guy just drowns him in a hot tub, sets off a firework, and low and behold, the Indian guy is good as new.  The end.


 
God, where is old ryoma smile


----------



## benstevens19 (Feb 11, 2010)

pfft said:


> lol i was gonna say you expect lost to be logical.





KillerFan said:


> :rofl i think you've been eating too many comets.



Cody has a point, you guys are just being ridiculous. we shouldn't jut swallow everything they throw at us without examining it. When it comes to character development, lost has been pretty consistent.

My mind races a thousand times a minute, and the question that came to mind after watching this episode was how did this relate to the other events in the season. basically it boils down like this


*Lost Theory #37*


*Spoiler*: __ 



he island Is an island of death. When life is given an infection occurs. Sayid was given life and is infected. Claire gave life to Aaron and was infected. Danielle gave birth on the island and behaves th way Claire is now. This why women always died when they gave birth, and the others wanted to take them. If you remember, during season 4, sun started to go to the dark side looking for revenge for Jin. Although she dint give birth on th island, Her baby was conceived there. Could she be infected too.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 11, 2010)

You number your theories


----------



## benstevens19 (Feb 11, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> You number your theories



organize the randomness


----------



## Purge (Feb 11, 2010)

I like the chicken lover's theory. Do you not think that it was something to do with Flocke though? Remember Danielle's sweetheart told her the black smoke changed her? Maybe it was she who was right for she did say her team were infected.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 11, 2010)

So the previous episode proved few things.

Richard knows the smokey's true identity

Smokey can physically interact with others with a fake form

smokey probably wants to go back to the temple


----------



## Grrblt (Feb 12, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> So the previous episode proved few things.
> 
> Richard knows the smokey's true identity
> 
> ...



I'd say Smokey wants to get off the island. I'm toying with the idea that the island was created as some sort of prison for him.


----------



## Undertaker (Feb 12, 2010)

I think "to go home" means to stop existing.

Jacob and Smokey are byproducts of the magical island. Jacob thinks the island can be used for improvement of mankind. Smokey thinks that humans are hopeless and he got tired of their bullshit. Smokey wants to destroy the island.

That`s my theory.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 12, 2010)

Yeah but why did the Others tried to frantically barricade themselves against the smokey after learning that Jacob is dead? 

That probably means the smokey is coming back to the temple or smokey is going to kill them all.


----------



## Grrblt (Feb 12, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> Yeah but why did the Others tried to frantically barricade themselves against the smokey after learning that Jacob is dead?
> 
> That probably means the smokey is coming back to the temple or smokey is going to kill them all.


Obviously he's gonna try to go there. But that doesn't mean it's his home.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2010)

I can't believe they killed off Mac from Always Sunny. :rage

Damn you Claire! If you weren't so adorably cute I would stop fapping to you!


----------



## Undertaker (Feb 13, 2010)

The World said:


> I can't believe they killed off Mac from Always Sunny. :rage
> 
> Damn you Claire! If you weren't so adorably cute I would stop fapping to you!



fap to Aaron  /pedo


----------



## Xion (Feb 14, 2010)

Just caught up from knowing nothing about the show to S6 in about a month and a half. 

Can't wait for the next ep, hopefully no more Kate-centric eps. :WOW


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 14, 2010)

i love Freckles.  i don't mind seeing episodes about her so long as she's not making irrational decisions like running around looking for jack or sawyer, or giving claire a ride or taking care of aaron .


----------



## pfft (Feb 14, 2010)

uh when is kate NOT making irrational stupid decisions?


----------



## Noah (Feb 14, 2010)

So....to some things up, Kate was bearable in the first two episodes. 

Since this is the final Season, I'm going to assume that we're only going to have one episode per character. Aside from Jack, I mean. He'll get two. Kate might get a second, but I'm really hoping not.


----------



## darthsauron (Feb 15, 2010)

Noah said:


> So....to some things up, Kate was bearable in the first two episodes.
> 
> Since this is the final Season, I'm going to assume that we're only going to have one episode per character. Aside from Jack, I mean. He'll get two. Kate might get a second, but I'm really hoping not.



Don't forget that characters like Richard probably get centric episodes, making it less likely that we'll have another Kateisode.


----------



## Xion (Feb 15, 2010)

pfft said:


> uh when is kate NOT making irrational stupid decisions?



That was the thing.

She started off hot and clever as all hell. Oh, and she was tough as nails. 

Now she's whiny, pregger-cab-driving, Jack-shouting, Sawyer-moping Kate.

She's still hot though.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 15, 2010)

benstevens19 said:


> Cody has a point, you guys are just being ridiculous. we shouldn't jut swallow everything they throw at us without examining it. When it comes to character development, lost has been pretty consistent.
> 
> My mind races a thousand times a minute, and the question that came to mind after watching this episode was how did this relate to the other events in the season. basically it boils down like this
> 
> ...



Why thank you.


----------



## Grape (Feb 15, 2010)

So is this a good show? Too late to start?


----------



## Noah (Feb 15, 2010)

darthsauron said:


> Don't forget that characters like Richard probably get centric episodes, making it less likely that we'll have another Kateisode.



I'm guessing we'll see a Richardsode, a Black Shirtisode and, dare I say it, a Vincentsode.

I would *kill* for a Vincentsode.


----------



## JJ (Feb 15, 2010)

The next one is supposed to be


*Spoiler*: __ 




MIB/Lockecentric and there will be a Richard one and apparently another focused on Ben.


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 15, 2010)

Noah said:


> I'm guessing we'll see a Richardsode, a Black Shirtisode and, dare I say it, a Vincentsode.
> 
> I would *kill* for a Vincentsode.



I'm in favor of a Vincentsode... he is the final villain afterall


----------



## Mr Serenity (Feb 16, 2010)

Grape Krush said:


> So is this a good show? Too late to start?



It's a great show, but I don't advise watching it unless you watch it in order... Probably best starting from the first season too lol..


----------



## Taleran (Feb 16, 2010)

THIS GODDAMN EPISODE IS THE FUCKING SHIT!!!!!!


ANSWERS
JAMES
LOCKE
BEN


HELL YEAH!


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow that was one fucking awesome episode imo, soooo much better than last week's.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Who else lold when it turns out Ben would have been a history teacher if had never gone to the island....and who seems will end up being Locke's buddy. There goes my idea he would have been an evil genious no matter what


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I've always though of Ben as the teacher type


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Feb 16, 2010)

Lestat Uchiha said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Who else lold when it turns out Ben would have been a history teacher if had never gone to the island....and who seems will end up being Locke's buddy. There goes my idea he would have been an evil genious no matter what



That made me laugh too.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



OMG, Sawyer just agreed to help Smokey get off the Island!  

...Does anyone else get the feeling that Smokey's true name is Lucifer?  (Or at least a similar concept--maybe not the Judeo-Christian devil, but some sort of Being of Ultimate Evil.)


----------



## John (Feb 16, 2010)

That kid was creepy.


----------



## Wu Fei (Feb 16, 2010)

i lol'd when Locke was told to chin up. then we cut to the island with him dead and a crab on his.

"strangest goddamn funeral ever."

Sawyer is the effin man. thru and thru. 

still i need more info. the whole candidate was nice confirmation but it wasn't groundbraking to me. the only interesting thing was the kid and the return of the rules and whatnot.


----------



## Supa Swag (Feb 16, 2010)

Incredible episode. Just incredible. Best in the season so far.

HELEN!
SAWYER/FLOCKE!
TEACHER BEN!
THE NUMBERS!!!

Interesting that Kate wasn't there, but we know that Jacob touched her. Is she Jacob's ace in the hole?

And what the fuck at that creepy ass kid...


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 16, 2010)

I think the kid might be


*Spoiler*: __ 



Jacob in some form IMO. Whether he's actually reincarnated/reborn or become something like the smoke monster is another question. Well if it is Jacob.


----------



## Noah (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm voting for creepy kid to be either a young Jacob (he is teh phoenix?!) or and older Aaron.

Great episode, but I have one problem with it. In Bizarro World, Ben was with The Others when the island was nuked/sunk, so he shouldn't be in LA teaching history to kids.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 16, 2010)

3.5/5.
The episode was good, but hopefully things start moving along. At this point, the show is moving at a very casual pace and I hope the alternate timeline serves a purpose.


----------



## Supa Swag (Feb 17, 2010)

Noah said:


> Great episode, but I have one problem with it. In Bizarro World, Ben was with The Others when the island was nuked/sunk, so he shouldn't be in LA teaching history to kids.



That's assuming that the bomb sunk the island...

Since the 815 people never went to the island in the alt timeline (thus them never telling Richard to bury Jughead in the 50's and other actions they took during the time skipping) it could have been something else entirely that sunk the island.


----------



## Undertaker (Feb 17, 2010)

Supa Swag said:


> it could have been something else entirely that sunk the island.



what he said

Probably, the bomb and energy negated each other and there was no big explosion.


Nice episode. Now we have to find out who sets the rules and what those rules are.

Some people say that there is crossed "Austen" under "Ford". But I can`t see it.

I`m kinda disappointed in Richard. He doesn`t know shit.


----------



## perman07 (Feb 17, 2010)

What the hell does the F in Flocke stand for?

Anyways, amazing episode.. Anyone notice how Locke's dad was invited to the wedding? A lot of weird things seems to have changed. Ethan was born on the island, but wasn't there anymore. That either means he was born off-island or that he was transported off the island shortly after his birth.


----------



## Undertaker (Feb 17, 2010)

perman07 said:


> What the hell does the F in Flocke stand for?
> 
> Anyways, amazing episode.. Anyone notice how Locke's dad was invited to the wedding? A lot of weird things seems to have changed. Ethan was born on the island, but wasn't there anymore. That either means he was born off-island or that he was transported off the island shortly after his birth.



Maybe

Flocke = Fake Locke



Yeah, a lot of things changed. But I don`t understand how is that important, what is the connection between two "realities"?


----------



## IsoloKiro (Feb 17, 2010)

I think the connection is that the alternate timeline without the plane crashing was born from Faraday's plan coming true to an extent. He thought the bomb neutralizing the packed energy would somehow cause their flight not to land which it did, in an alternate timeline.


----------



## Undertaker (Feb 17, 2010)

IsoloKiro said:


> I think the connection is that the alternate timeline without the plane crashing was born from Faraday's plan coming true to an extent. He thought the bomb neutralizing the packed energy would somehow cause their flight not to land which it did, in an alternate timeline.



I understand that. But the authors said that they don`t like to call these realities as "alternative" and connection between them is a secret of "Lost".

If these realities are not alternative than they will have to become one in the end.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Feb 17, 2010)

Interesting episode. So finally they reveal what the numbers are for. But how is it that those numbers were in circulation long before the Oceanic crew crashed on the island? Was it already fixed that those exact numbers would be referring to the exact Lost protagonists? If so, then what was the point of having all the other people in the first place?

Also, Kate's name wasn't mentioned or did I miss it? Perhaps she is to replace Locke as No. 4? Anyway, I think Locke's plan is to make Sawyer the last candidate standing and become the next Jacob and then manipulate Sawyer into freeing him so he can leave the island. Whether or not Sawyer is stuck there is another question.

Also funny how Locke fails to mention what Jacob was protecting the island from. 

I think the kid is some 'higher management' of whoever these people are (Jacob and Smokey) but merely spectating since he is telling him that he isn't supposed to/can't kill Jacob but doesn't really do anything.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 17, 2010)

I think it more likely that Kate just fails so she isn't included

anyway, Jack's Number is the same as the Row of the Plane he was originally sitting in (in Alt verse it was row 24 instead)


----------



## Undertaker (Feb 17, 2010)

Taleran said:


> I think it more likely that Kate just fails so she isn't included



Kate protecting the island is worse than nuking it ten times 

Hurley is the right man, it would be paradise.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 17, 2010)

The kid was Jacob, I thought that was obvious. Also I'm thining that MIB saying "Don't tell me what I can't do" could be Locke's persona having on influence over his body. Or it might just be a coincidence. And shouldn't Sayid's name be crossed out? And I hope Locke gets a proper funeral, he was my favorite character and they made him out to look like such a sad person even in death.


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 17, 2010)

IDK about that. I think MIB truly doesn't want Jacob telling him what to do, especially after having had him killed. I mean I thought the whole point of him having Ben kill Jacob was to liberate (or start the process of his liberation) himself from him and the "rules". He's upset because he still can't escape these rules.


----------



## benstevens19 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wait a minute, how is ben the principle. wasn't kid ben on the island when the Hydrogen bomb blow it up. Ben being on the island had nothing to do with the oceanic flight so his reality shouldn't have changed, so this ben Has to Still be evil. 


I see i wasn't the first to mention this. But come on, y don't they just kill Ben already. doesn't make sense Airplane pilot or sun would trust him. I bet 10 to 1 hes still evil in this new reality too.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 17, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Interesting episode. So finally they reveal what the numbers are for. But how is it that those numbers were in circulation long before the Oceanic crew crashed on the island? Was it already fixed that those exact numbers would be referring to the exact Lost protagonists? If so, then what was the point of having all the other people in the first place?
> 
> Also, Kate's name wasn't mentioned or did I miss it? Perhaps she is to replace Locke as No. 4? Anyway, I think Locke's plan is to make Sawyer the last candidate standing and become the next Jacob and then manipulate Sawyer into freeing him so he can leave the island. Whether or not Sawyer is stuck there is another question.
> 
> ...



i agree that locke is attempting to get rid of all the candidates so that sawyer will be the last one. richard hinted that everyone that sawyer loves will die if he follows locke.

they probably didn't show kate's name in the cave due to time constraints. lol, i think i got the point after the second flashback; no need to show us all of them.

and locke might have a point; jacob just might be a worry-wart and there really isn't anything to protect the island from.

and people are wondering why we are seeing the others and ben in the other timeline; remember in the beginning of the season the island has been sunk for what seems like years? it was pretty much in ruins and also unknown.


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 17, 2010)

But Dharma's village had already been built if I'm not mistaken. When did the Dharma initiative begin, wasn't it in like the 70's?


----------



## Xion (Feb 18, 2010)

Chance of everything being resolved by the end of this season: 5%

There are so many loose ends, that I feel they will only hit on the major points and that the rest might be retconned, rushed, or forgotten. 

Good last episode though, though that also could be the lack of Kate talking.


----------



## Cel (Feb 18, 2010)

benstevens19 said:


> Wait a minute, how is ben the principle. wasn't kid ben on the island when the Hydrogen bomb blow it up. Ben being on the island had nothing to do with the oceanic flight so his reality shouldn't have changed, so this ben Has to Still be evil.
> 
> 
> I see i wasn't the first to mention this. But come on, y don't they just kill Ben already. doesn't make sense Airplane pilot or sun would trust him. I bet 10 to 1 hes still evil in this new reality too.



What part of the island is underwater, so Sayid never shot ben and ben never became evil don't you understand?


----------



## Black Wraith (Feb 18, 2010)

The best line was the captains when burying Locke.


----------



## Grrblt (Feb 18, 2010)

Anyone seeing they irony with the off-island flashovers? In season 1-3 flashbacks, the losties were connected in so many ways but they never met. In this season, they are meeting all over the place. They're even running into Others like Ethan and Ben.


----------



## Noah (Feb 18, 2010)

Cel said:


> What part of the island is underwater, so Sayid never shot ben and ben never became evil don't you understand?



Are we forgetting that (almost as annoying as "live together, die alone") "what happened, happened"?

Everything up to the moment Juliet set off the nuke is locked in time. Everything after that has been changed. That's why we have this whole Back to the Future paradox conundrum now; because they're not supposed to be change anything, but did anyway.

Only Desmond is allowed to cheat the system, and he'll probably be the one to fix it.


----------



## Cel (Feb 18, 2010)

Psst Noah.. I'll tell you a secret.  These flash-sideways are actually flash-forwards.  I'll bet on it.  You can save this post and make me eat my words if it is not true.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 18, 2010)

so we're actually seeing the finale?!


----------



## Noah (Feb 18, 2010)

Cel said:


> Psst Noah.. I'll tell you a secret.  These flash-sideways are actually flash-forwards.  I'll bet on it.  You can save this post and make me eat my words if it is not true.



I'm not entirely unconvinced you're wrong. I think it's a toss-up between them being a flash-forward/back/wtfsideways or LOST pulling a Dark Tower III on us.

Either way, Tuesdays are taking goddamn forever each week.


----------



## Undertaker (Feb 19, 2010)

KillerFan said:


> so we're actually seeing the finale?!



I hope it`s not because the finale like this is retarded in my opinion


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Feb 20, 2010)

I thought this week's episode ("The Substitue") was good. I'm glad they reveal some info about the numbers. I don't really think Sawyer is on MIB's side. I think Sawyer is conning to gather some info on the guy. And I think that little boy that MIB & Sawyer saw was a young Jacob.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 20, 2010)

Undertaker said:


> I hope it`s not because the finale like this is retarded in my opinion



but we're not finished seeing the flash sideways yet. it might end up happy. locke getting married and all his new airplane friends come  or something like it.


----------



## Undertaker (Feb 20, 2010)

KillerFan said:


> but we're not finished seeing the flash sideways yet. it might end up happy. locke getting married and all his new airplane friends come  or something like it.



It`s not about ending happy, I want to see the end in the end. And I want to see the island as a part of their lives. Not just "Boom!" - the island is underwater, the past has been changed and they`re in LA.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm just interested in whether the survivors' lives are better off with or without Jacob's hand to control their fates. Which is what the flash sideways are showing, the lives of the survivors without intervention.


----------



## Darth Judicar (Feb 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



According to UFO, we're eventually going to learn what happened to the statue.



Looking forward to that, something I always wanted to know.


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 21, 2010)

Darth Judicar said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this week? or eventually?


----------



## JJ (Feb 21, 2010)

I know it's already brought up, but Kate not being mentioned bothered me. They don't leave that kind of thing out without a reason.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 22, 2010)

Kate doesn't matter.


----------



## JJ (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't believe that for a second. Something is up. This is Lost. Details aren't insignificant for this show.  Jacob visited Kate and he also visited Ilana. However, Ilana wasn't on the plane and it was indicated he never touched her. He did touch Kate though. 

One theory I read was that the names corresponding to the numbers were actually all males. Although, Sun was shown, it's possible that it was referring to Jin and not both of them.


----------



## Darth Judicar (Feb 22, 2010)

KillerFan said:


> this week? or eventually?


Garcia (Hurley) just said we'll learn, didn't specify which episode.


----------



## Noah (Feb 22, 2010)

JediJaina said:


> I don't believe that for a second. Something is up. This is Lost. Details aren't insignificant for this show.  Jacob visited Kate and he also visited Ilana. However, Ilana wasn't on the plane and it was indicated he never touched her. He did touch Kate though.
> 
> One theory I read was that the names corresponding to the numbers were actually all males. Although, Sun was shown, it's possible that it was referring to Jin and not both of them.



I like to think it's because Kate didn't listen to Jacob. He told her to be a good girl (or was it not to steal anymore?), and she went and started killing step-fathers left and right. The others either weren't told to do something, or did was Jacob said/implied (Sawyer wrote the letter and Hurley went to the island).

I would really, REALLY like to believe it's because she just doesn't matter.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 23, 2010)

One of the many reasons why Lostpedia is awesome - 

:I


----------



## Superrazien (Feb 23, 2010)

Anyone want to check out my friends Lost parody comic? Its a short comic in the Rhode Island College news paper. I've helped him out on a few ideas, right now his website only has 3 up, but hes done 5 already. He also has a facebook group, its called Losts.

 Its pretty funny check it out.


----------



## Undertaker (Feb 23, 2010)

Yasha said:


> One of the many reasons why Lostpedia is awesome -
> 
> :I



They should have insured the hatch.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Feb 23, 2010)

I have a feeling that Jacob and Illyana made sweet love at one point.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Feb 23, 2010)

I think this whole thing about Kate not being one of the "number candidates" is a hint to something. I think Kate might be Jacob's #1 candidate since the creators of the show originally wanted to kill off Jack in the "Pilot" episode & make her the leader of the survivors.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 23, 2010)

I love the Olympics 

that was a Fantastic Episode of Lost


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 23, 2010)

Oh Hurley


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 23, 2010)

Jack has what it takes. What does that mean?


----------



## pfft (Feb 23, 2010)

^ maybe it was related to his father and idk his own insecurities.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 23, 2010)

Epic ending was epic.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Feb 23, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Jack has what it takes. What does that mean?



To replace Jacob as the protector of the island but in the context in which it was said...well you know now since the episode is over.


----------



## pfft (Feb 23, 2010)

well looks like i was right about jack and his insecurities; but it was so obvious so thats no feat.  

omg his son was so fucking annoying.. but i do have a special place in my heart for chopin and that particular piece.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 23, 2010)

I smiled when Jack and his son reconciled. Also Jacob telling Hugo to tell Jack that he has what it takes was because his father always told him that he didn't (have what it takes). Also, I wonder what will happen to Jin. It's possible he is the Kwon that's the candidate but I hope he doesn't die again. When he "died" in Ji Yeon in S4 it broke my heart.


----------



## pfft (Feb 23, 2010)

^ dude i just said that in the last page.. when you first asked and i was watching as it was airing.

personally i think the jack episode was worse and more boring than the kate episode


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 23, 2010)

I liked that episode. It was much better than the Kate one imo. Anyways next episode is a Sun centric, episode is called "Sundown" so I'm guessing she dies.


----------



## pfft (Feb 23, 2010)

when the fuck are they going to reunite sun and jin! fuck i want that shit to happen but its taking forever.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Feb 23, 2010)

I thought that tonight's episode ("Lighthouse") was good! Claire has clearly gone mad. I guess she's also a recuit of "Locke" along with Sawyer. I was really hoping that they would explain about the Adam & Eve skeletons because like Hurley I totally forgot about them. I wonder who was that someone Jacob wanted to come to the island. I bet that someone will get on the island the same way the mysterious food supplies gets on island as well.


----------



## Supa Swag (Feb 23, 2010)

Pretty solid episode.

-Claire is fucking awesome.

-They finally found Shannon's inhaler. It only took 3 years.

-So the numbers stand for the angle on the lighthouse.

-There's a screencap that shows that Kate is 51.

-Who the hell is 108? Widmore? Hawking? Desmond? Someone else?


Can't wait for next week.


----------



## pfft (Feb 23, 2010)

claire is not awesome.. she only became awesome since she became crazy.


----------



## John (Feb 23, 2010)

It's hilarious how Jacob acts so nonchalant about this whole thing.


----------



## Supa Swag (Feb 23, 2010)

Here's the screencap:






pfft said:


> claire is not awesome.. she only became awesome since she became crazy.



That's why she's awesome.


----------



## pfft (Feb 23, 2010)

well, i agree with you then.  

claire just became awesome in my eyes now that she is a crazy bitch. 

so kate is 51; that means she isnt a candidate then?


----------



## IsoloKiro (Feb 23, 2010)

Are there any doubts that the skeletons are Rose and Bernard?


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Feb 23, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Does anyone know what Dogen said to Hurley?

Hmm...I wonder who 108 is.


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 23, 2010)

pfft said:


> well, i agree with you then.
> 
> claire just became awesome in my eyes now that she is a crazy bitch.
> 
> so kate is 51; that means she isnt a candidate then?



Maybe... but keep in mind if you switch the 5 and the 1 around it would make it 15. Maybe she isn't a candidate, but isn't crossed off either. Maybe she's an alternate or maybe she is a candidate.


----------



## Moonshine (Feb 23, 2010)

I didn't really like tonights episode, the flash sideways was boring to me. Though I do want to know who the mother is. I think the next few episodes won't be so good, at least for me because all I want is a Richard centric episode!

And I also can't wait for Claire to go off on Kate, because Kate is most likely going to blurt out what happened to Aaron


----------



## Just Blaze (Feb 23, 2010)

Can't wait for next episode.  Poor Koga is definitely going to be killed by Evil Locke.  It's so obvious.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 23, 2010)

108 was someone named Wallace.


edit : and I was just watching this video and it made me lol
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSATgvKapSM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
It was the episode where the O6 were on the Ajira flight and if you skip to 3:26 there's a scene where Jack asks Ben "How can you read?" somehow I missed it when it first aired but I just laughed for a good 2 minutes just now.


----------



## Grrblt (Feb 24, 2010)

Supa Swag said:


> -Who the hell is 108? Widmore? Hawking? Desmond? Someone else?


4+8+15+16+23+42=108


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 24, 2010)

108 = Vincent


----------



## olaf (Feb 24, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSATgvKapSM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> It was the episode where the O6 were on the Ajira flight and if you skip to 3:26 there's a scene where Jack asks Ben "How can you read?" somehow I missed it when it first aired but I just laughed for a good 2 minutes just now.


you know ben wouldn't be himself if he didn't lie

his mom couldn't teach him shit, since she died giving birth to him


----------



## Yasha (Feb 24, 2010)

Lostpedia said:
			
		

> Rousseau crossed out at number 20.
> (Kate) Austen at number 51. Austen is not crossed out.
> (Juliet) Burke crossed out at number 58.
> Faraday crossed out at number 101.
> ...



Claire's name was crossed out. Guess that pretty much confirms that she was dead, possibly when the mercenaries blew up her house, and then her body was claimed by the smokey.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Feb 24, 2010)

Interesting episode. So Claire is all crazy and stuff and somehow brainwashed by the Smoke Monster. And Jacob doesn't really seem to care that he's dead and is already in action, pushing through with his next moves. I guess he's actually planned everything out and expected to die.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 24, 2010)

My favorite episode of the season thus far. With "What Kate Does" sucking and "The Substitute" being ok, I'm glad to see a GREAT episode. This felt very much like a season one episode, which was awesome.


----------



## ez (Feb 24, 2010)

did claire die and get revived, or did she just go nuts due to loss of aaron, subsequently joining smokey?


----------



## ItzDestiny (Feb 24, 2010)

Chaos Hokage said:


> I thought that tonight's episode ("Lighthouse") was good! Claire has clearly gone mad. I guess she's also a recuit of "Locke" along with Sawyer. I was really hoping that they would explain about the Adam & Eve skeletons because like Hurley I totally forgot about them. I wonder who was that someone Jacob wanted to come to the island. I bet that someone will get on the island the same way the mysterious food supplies gets on island as well.



i always thought that adam and eve was rose and bernard


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 24, 2010)

ezx said:


> did claire die and get revived, or did she just go nuts due to loss of aaron, subsequently joining smokey?



It's implied that she died, considering her name was crossed out on the light house names.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Feb 24, 2010)

Kate was candidate 51 and she never died.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 24, 2010)

Was her name crossed out?


----------



## Noah (Feb 24, 2010)

..who the hell was/is Wallace?

I thought of something last night. When Jack looked into the mirrors, he saw the church Sawyer's parents were buried at and the temple where Sun and Jin were married. Both places are where Jacob met them, but he met Jack at the hospital, not his childhood home.

So maybe Jack met him before that or the candidate is....Christian? Bizarro Jack's Kid?


----------



## Darth Judicar (Feb 24, 2010)

Sometimes I think Jacob is too damn mysterious and needs to be more open with his plans. :ho


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Feb 24, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> Was her name crossed out?



Yes her name was crossed out.


----------



## Supa Swag (Feb 24, 2010)

Rob` said:


> Yes her name was crossed out.



Her name wasn't shown in the caves.

In the lighthouse i wasn't crossed out.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh...right.


----------



## Undercovermc (Feb 24, 2010)

Claire's father and "friend" told her that the people in the Temple have her baby. The last time we saw Claire and her father, was when Ben took Locke to see Jacob in his cabin and we saw glimpses of the invisible man (invisible when not in a host body?) that we believed was Jacob (people who analysed the screen caps said he looked like an old Locke). Was that actually her "friend" Smokey and not Jacob all along then? There was ash around the cabin, maybe to keep him inside. I probably don't have my facts right though, as this was a few seasons ago.


----------



## excellence153 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Interesting episode. So Claire is all crazy and stuff and somehow brainwashed by the Smoke Monster. And Jacob doesn't really seem to care that he's dead and is already in action, pushing through with his next moves. I guess he's actually planned everything out and expected to die.



He didn't look overly surprised when Ben stabbed him.


----------



## The World (Feb 25, 2010)

Vincent is the last candidate!


----------



## Yasha (Feb 25, 2010)

The World said:


> Vincent is the last candidate!



Vincent is Jacob. The producers said Jacob had a non-speaking role in the pilot episode.

It's possible that Jacob had the same abilities as Smokey. Locke told Jack "I looked into the eye of the island and what I saw was beautiful". What exactly did Locke see that day was never revealed, though we always thought he saw the monster, but it could be Jacob in a similar smoke form. Some of the apparitions that appeared on and off the island could also have been Jacob in disguise, e.g. the "Charlie" and "Mr. Eko" who visited Hurley at the mental hospital.


----------



## ItzDestiny (Feb 25, 2010)

Speaking of vincent, what ever happen to walt

as this season continues, i highly doubt that this season will answer every major question


----------



## Bart (Feb 25, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised if Jack's son David is actually the MIB and the young boy who we saw last week was Aaron.

But Hurley's Star Wars reference was awesome


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 25, 2010)

Bart said:


> But Hurley's Star Wars reference was awesome


My favorite moment in the entire season so far.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 25, 2010)

I think it's safe to say the entity in the cabin was MIB.


----------



## pfft (Feb 25, 2010)

ItzDestiny said:


> Speaking of vincent, what ever happen to walt
> 
> as this season continues, i highly doubt that this season will answer every major question



yeah vincent should be top priority.


----------



## Athrum (Feb 25, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> I think it's safe to say the entity in the cabin was MIB.



Yeah i also thought that. The circle of ash was actually keeping him in.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 25, 2010)

Still doesn't explain why Ben lead John to the cabin and only he was able to talk to the MIB. Not to mention, it seemed like Ben knew what or who MIB was, but when MIB killed Jacob's bodyguards (Bram and others) Ben was surprised. It's like he didn't know what MIB or what he was capable of.


----------



## Man in Black (Feb 25, 2010)

pfft said:


> yeah vincent should be top priority.


Last episode was confirmed to be Vincent-centric.



ExoSkel said:


> Still doesn't explain why Ben lead John to the cabin and only he was able to talk to the MIB. Not to mention, it seemed like Ben knew what or who MIB was, but when MIB killed Jacob's bodyguards (Bram and others) Ben was surprised. It's like he didn't know what MIB or what he was capable of.


I doubt Ben knew about MIB being the smoke monster and having the ability to transform into dead people.


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 25, 2010)

All episodes have been Vincent centrics it just isn't obvious.


----------



## Moonshine (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm curious to know if Christian is  with MiB or now with Jacob, or the MiB just took his appearance from time to time. Its kind of confusing when Christian was leading Jack around and Locke, but then told Claire about her baby.

And Walt...I want to them to tell us what his appearance and what he said to the others (Shannon and Locke)when he was gone meant, and how he did it.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Feb 26, 2010)

Bart said:


> But Hurley's Star Wars reference was awesome



I loled when Hurley referred to Jacob as Obi-Wan Kenobi too.


----------



## Byakuya (Feb 26, 2010)

> So we all know Jack has a son, right?
> 
> Well he was playing piano. And at the recital? THAT ASIAN GUY!
> ^not my main topic, but still cool. You may have to re watch the episode to discover this like I did. Ill try to be modest, but it took some good eyes to see this egg
> ...


----------



## Big Boss (Feb 27, 2010)

^That's the dumbest thing I've ever heard.

And fuck man, I've been watching older seasons and I felt so bad for Locke in finales that I've watched. He's been tricked and confused all series long that you just get sad for him. He was wrong about the hatch and how punching in the numbers was a ruse because the other Dharma station he went to, the Pearl, had a orientation tape that said that what was going on in the Swan station (the hatch) was all an experiment when in reality _that_ station was the physiological experiment and the electromagnetic dangers in the hatch was legit. I kinda missed that the first time around. I actually missed a bunch of plot points and stuff throughout the first two seasons that I only noticed now.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 27, 2010)

I have always wanted to go through seasons 1-5 again but I don't have the time.


----------



## sharpie (Mar 2, 2010)

So is tonight the 'all the questions are answered' episode, or is that next week? lol  

I can't keep track anymore cause' they've been saying it all season....

I liked the Jin/Claire awkward moment last week:
_
Claire: You're my friend, right Jin -- while holding axe
Jin:     Um...  uh.. yeah. Yes, I'm your friend, Claire...._


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 2, 2010)

Looks like Sayid is trying to get with his sister in law. So much for the "everything seems better for the survivors in the flash sideways" theory.


*Spoiler*: _Sundown_ 



wow, literally before Flocke says ANYTHING Sayid had to stab him? How would that even be possible? I think he needed to kill him before he doubted himself


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Mar 2, 2010)

Wow! I thought tonight's episode ("Sundown") was great. There was a lot of action in it. Sayid joining the dark side seems pretty cool. I was surprise that he didn't kill Ben when he saw him. I'm looking forward for next week's episode.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 2, 2010)

Next episode looks like a Ben centric from the promo.


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't really know what they answered this episode, but it was good. Also I hope they dont kill Ben next week, that will piss me off lol.


----------



## Man in Black (Mar 2, 2010)

Holy shit!

Best episode of the season for me.

The whole ending scene with Smokey attacking the temple  was fantastic and fully infected Sayid is crazy as hell. Not sure how Sayid is gonna redeem himself now, in either universe.

Next week's episode is titled "Dr. Linus" and is definitely a Ben-centric episode.


----------



## Corran (Mar 2, 2010)

Looks like Sayid went to the darkside completely. Not unexpected since he has done a lot of evil things in his life.
But when Sayid said "I'm a good person" I had to call bullshit 

Ben episode next week , can't wait, Ben episodes always deliver


----------



## Supa Swag (Mar 2, 2010)

Jesus fucking CHRIST Sayid snapped.


and lol @ ABC promos. Whoever makes that shit needs to get fired.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 2, 2010)

I was kinda bummed I was hoping Sayid didn't turn on us. Now he's gonna have to die and my bet is that Sawyer kills him.


----------



## Irishwonder (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't know who to root for!  On one hand I'm pretty sure that Smokey is evil, yet the things Jacob does seem pretty fucked up too.  

At this point I'm team Oceanic.  I hope they kill both Smokey and Jacob.


----------



## Xion (Mar 2, 2010)

I am always rooting for Smocke though after I watched Seasons 1 - 5 (plus some of 6) from scratch in a matter of weeks, it's hard to get into the habit of watching one commercial-ridden episode a week like the rest of you Lostards have done for years.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 2, 2010)

I just hope Jin doesnt get corrupted. He has a wife and daughter he hasn't met waiting for him so he needs to get the hell away from Locke. Such a creepy vibe in the ending but I lol'd @ how Locke was like "Oh who's that behind Sayid? (pause) oh just Kate." Confirmed that she doesn't matter.

If it had been Jack or Hugo he definitely would have tried to manipulate them just as he did Sayid.


----------



## Xion (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh and I hate these flash-sideways.

They really bore me. Between Jack's Bach-esque son and Sayid's run in with that crazy military-turned Mafia guy, I think it's just dull compared to the Island stuff though I know they need that stuff there since the worlds will likely collide.

Sure they are not as bad as Kateisodes, but nevertheless they are quite boring. Yeah we know Sayid kills and tortures people and stuff. We know that Jack has daddy problems both ways (don't all the cowboys?). Let Smocke kick some more ass than usual and call it a day.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 2, 2010)

Supa Swag said:


> Jesus fucking CHRIST Sayid snapped.
> 
> 
> and lol @ ABC promos. Whoever makes that shit needs to get fired.



QFTMFT

YOOOO When Sayid turned around at Ben i said OMG he already killed you when u were a kid WALK AWAY NAOH. Sayid was meant to be on the Darkside. He already had his jedi battle (replace force push with plates/bowls)

 I KNEW i should have cut the TV off as soon as it ended. I never watch promos but I thought i'd test it out......FUCKERS FUCKIN FUCKED ME OVER WIT DAT SPOILER OUT THE ASS!

lol @ oceanic 6 on their own shit again.

 Poor kate. she's fucked 

  that ridiculous fight makes sense now seeing japanese man get killed off. "YOU'RE NOT KILLING ME OFF TILL I GET TO SHOW OFF MANDATORY ASIAN KUNGFU"

Flocke is fricken hilarious. "now why'd you go and do that? "

AWESOME episode.



Irishwonder said:


> I don't know who to root for!  On one hand I'm pretty sure that Smokey is evil, yet the things Jacob does seem pretty fucked up too.
> 
> At this point I'm team Oceanic.  I hope they kill both Smokey and Jacob.



Jacob....he dead   . . .but Hurley is riding with Jacob. If Hurley has your back, you a lucky dude.


----------



## Noah (Mar 2, 2010)

This episode just made me sad that Keamy is dead. He would've been a great member of Team Smocke. 

Crazy Claire is almost bearable. Here's hoping she succeeds in her little plot.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 2, 2010)

Yeah i remember how much i called her a bitch back in the day. she still is but i like this sinister side to her. she mad cute for a snowbunny. KILL KATE PLEAZE.


----------



## Xion (Mar 3, 2010)

Noah said:


> This episode just made me sad that Keamy is dead. He would've been a great member of Team Smocke.
> 
> Crazy Claire is almost bearable. Here's hoping she succeeds in her little plot.



Keamy? That military guy?

I hate him so much. He's such a douchebag, glad Ben slit his throat back in S4.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Mar 3, 2010)

Great episode, love Sinister Sayid. He was meant to be a badass.


----------



## Irishwonder (Mar 3, 2010)

Did anyone else notice the watch that Keamy was wearing in the flash sideways?


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 3, 2010)

Jin's rolex?


----------



## Irishwonder (Mar 3, 2010)

^Bingo.  Looks like someone might have gotten set up by Mr. Paik (Sun's father) to mysteriously disappear.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 3, 2010)

GOD.

FUCKING.

DAMMIT.

SERIOUSLY, THEY KILL OFF ONE OF THE BEST NEW CHARACTERS. Sigh, they couldn't kill off fucking Kate. Of course they kill the most interesting one. Besides that, great episode.


----------



## Just Blaze (Mar 3, 2010)

Yikes.  I knew they were going to die, but watching it happen was still shocking.  This season is so much better in pacing.


----------



## Grrblt (Mar 3, 2010)

I thought it was the ash keeping smokie out of the temple?


----------



## Yasha (Mar 3, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> I thought it was the ash keeping smokie out of the temple?



I can think of 2 possibilities:

1. A person needs to cast a spell or perform some kind of ritual ceremony on the ash to give it its power to keep the MIB out. Once the person is dead, the ash loses its power. It can explain why MIB was freed when Jacob died and why MIB could enter the temple once Sayid killed Dogen.

2. The ash was just for show to comfort the Others. Dogen was actually the one who kept MIB out through some secret way taught by Jacob.

1 is more likely, I think.


----------



## Undertaker (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes.
GO, SMOKEY, GO!!! 

I liked how in the end Kate had "I`m fucked" expression on her face.

Jacob is an asshole. He explains nothing to people, but uses them when they are weak.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 3, 2010)

It seems that most people are rooting for the "evil" side right now. xD

My new "Top 5 Most Badass and Awesome Characters in Lost":
1. Flocke
2. Locke
3. Ben
4. Jacob
5. Dogen 

And "Top 3 characters with the creepiest eyes": 
1. Eloise Hawking
2. Keamy
3. Ben


----------



## Roy (Mar 3, 2010)

So who else thinks that the person Jacob wants to bring back is Desmond? Maybe  he'll be the new Jacob.


----------



## Moonshine (Mar 3, 2010)

Last nights episode was by far my favorite of this season. Much improvement over last weeks. 

I loved Flocke's expression when he saw Kate join them at the end. I also loved Claire's when she was talking to Kate. Kate's in for a surprise.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Mar 3, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> GOD.
> 
> FUCKING.
> 
> ...



I know right. But this is lost we're talking bout, only 1 out of 5 cool new characters make it past the season in which they're introduced


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow, what a great episode! The ending where everyone walks off with Locke was creepy and cool at the same time. And it looks like everyone's back into the jungle again.

At this point, I think Sayid is going to die by the end of the series and he will get his redemption through his death.

Ben was smart enough to run off when he realized what had happened. Haha. And I think he's going to meet up with Richard since he was heading to the temple and Ben didn't join the others.

It makes me wonder too, Ben's former position (Leader of the Others outside the temple) now seems to be middle management since he could use the Smoke Monster but really had no clue as to its true origin since he seems to be completely clueless now that the smoke monster is running loose and only Richard and Dogan seemed to realise the real threat.


----------



## Darth Judicar (Mar 3, 2010)

Dogen: So Sayid, we wanted to kill you because ultimately you're going to become evil.
Sayid: LOL no.
*later*
Sayid: Nothing is stopping me from seeing my Nadia again! *kill, kill, kill*
Dogen:


----------



## SQHatake (Mar 3, 2010)

Damn wasn't that a great episode! I absolutly loved it and I think this was the best of the season so far! Hehe Sayid is pretty fair at taijutsu 
The last minutes were breath-taking, what an awesome action-packed episode we got this week, and I think Claire and Kate's interactions were awesome.
I was so surprised that Dogen was killed off, I actually found him to be an interesting character. I can't wait for the next episodes ^^


----------



## Athrum (Mar 3, 2010)

I think im the only one or at least one of the few who didnt like the episode. Nothing was explained and they killed a potentially good character :S


----------



## ez (Mar 3, 2010)

okay, damn, the latest episode was damn impressive! i'm trying to link all the pieces together still, and i now firmly belief sayid will die, but why the fuck is kate with smokey? it makes little sense to me; she should be trying to preserve her own life, as she always had, but i suppose her experience with aaron might've changed her character for the better; meaning, she actually has her integrity again...

but what i'm really fucked up is with the idea of this here thing:


*Spoiler*: __ 



killing Ben Linus? what the fuck?

i do not see how this makes sense at all.

he shows up as some sort of good guy, trying to help out someone down on his luck, then it's decided that he's the next to lose his life?

seriously, what the fuck?

but i suppose that might just be deception by the staff that works on the show.




anyway, lost knows what it's doing, and it's easily the most entertaining show i'm following atm.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 3, 2010)

They killed that freighter captain off and he was getting awesome too. They do tend to kill off interesting people though and keep the ones that no one likes on longer (Keamy). But the guy who plays him is a good actor since we despise him so.


----------



## The World (Mar 4, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Wow, what a great episode! The ending where everyone walks off with Locke was creepy and cool at the same time. And it looks like everyone's back into the jungle again.
> 
> At this point, I think Sayid is going to die by the end of the series and he will get his redemption through his death.
> 
> ...



Alot of people now that I think about it, seem to get redemption through death, remember Micheal?


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Mar 4, 2010)

There's one thing about last night's episode that puzzles me: when talking to Jin last week, Claire said that she would have killed Kate if what Jin said about Kate raising Aaron had been true.  But this week, when Kate herself confirmed that she's been raising Aaron, Claire actually _saved_ her life by telling her to get in the hole when Smokey was coming.  If she hadn't done that, Kate probably would have been killed.  Maybe she changed her mind about Kate when Kate said that the reason she came back was to reunite Claire and Aaron?


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Mar 4, 2010)

Either she knew that the Smoke Monster wouldn't hurt Kate anyway or maybe she plans to deal with her personally at another time?


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 4, 2010)

People are saying that Locke gave Kate a look like he was cool with her following him but he looked like he really didn't care about her. I said this a few pages back but if it had been Jack or Hurley standing back there he would've at least talked to them.


----------



## Roy (Mar 4, 2010)

So its pretty official to me. Locke will come back to life.

heard it here first..I think.


----------



## JJ (Mar 4, 2010)

I figured that when he was talking to Jack back at the airport about how the body may be dead, but the soul is still alive or whatever.

I think I saw the parallel between Sayid in the sideways portion of the show and when he killed Dogon. He was wavering on what to do and then when he killed the bad guys is shortly before he killed Dogon. Does that make sense? It seemed to be like a foreshadowing.


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 4, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> People are saying that Locke gave Kate a look like he was cool with her following him but *he looked like he really didn't care about her*. I said this a few pages back but if it had been Jack or Hurley standing back there he would've at least talked to them.



Agreed


----------



## Gooba (Mar 4, 2010)

> Creators of 'Lost' say they won't tie up all those loose ends


----------



## Undercovermc (Mar 4, 2010)

^I guess that's what Matthew Fox meant when he said some fans of the show will be disappointed by the finale. They want us to theorise about certain things, even after the show has ended. I don't know if that's a good thing yet.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 4, 2010)

JediJaina said:


> I figured that when he was talking to Jack back at the airport about how the body may be dead, but the soul is still alive or whatever.


If Locke does come back to life, which I doubt, I would be ecstatic.


----------



## -Dargor- (Mar 5, 2010)

Athrum said:


> I think im the only one or at least one of the few who didnt like the episode. Nothing was explained and they killed a potentially good character :S



Thats one of things thats the most annoying this season, people want answers shoved down their throats every 10 minutes or they're calling BS every episode. We're what? 6 episodes in? People need to chill the fuck down and enjoy the ride.

Also, we may just have gotten one of the biggest answers of the season trough Dogen's scale speech, foreshadowing what a lot of people had already been theorizing about, that MiB/Smokey and Jacob are actually 2 sides of the same person fighting for domiance.

This explains why MiB couldn't kill Jacob himself, why Ben was allowed to call forth smokey even tho he worked for Jacob, why fake-locke made the inside joke about the scale in the cave (throwing away the white rock), why Jacob can still be seen around the island in a weakened state.

Now that Smokey's got the upperhand by getting someone to pwn his good side (we'd assume Jacob was stronger before, keeping them both on the island), he can grab his toys and leave the playground.


----------



## Roy (Mar 5, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> If Locke does come back to life, which I doubt, I would be ecstatic.



In both of Lost's promotional 'Last Supper' pictures, Locke was Jesus. And what did Jesus do? Revive.


----------



## Bart (Mar 5, 2010)

Roy said:


> So its pretty official to me. Locke will come back to life.
> 
> heard it here first..I think.



Yeah, it's fairly obvious that Locke will come back, and I'm predicting it's going to be sometime in Easter, which would have some form of symbolism to the resurrection of Jesus.

*I recommend you see this:*

Lost's The Last Supper


----------



## Roy (Mar 5, 2010)

Roy said:


> In both of Lost's promotional 'Last Supper' pictures, Locke was Jesus. And what did Jesus do? Revive.


^^ Yup. Saw them a while ago.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Mar 5, 2010)

If Locke really revives, he'll probably take over as the next Jacob.


----------



## Roy (Mar 5, 2010)

Cant be too sure about that. Remember, the flash-sideways is what we currently think will happen and how the series will end. And the island is in the bottom of the ocean in that time-line.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Mar 5, 2010)

I actually hadn't seen that picture before--thanks for posting the link, Bart.  But that made me think of something else:

In one book of the Bible, God and Satan are arguing about humanity, and God points out this particularly upstanding guy named Job.  Satan scoffs that Job's only righteous because God's given him lots of blessings; he says that if all that were taken away, Job would be cursing God in no time flat.  So God _does_ take everything away, and Job still doesn't curse God.  It reminds me of that scene where Jacob and another guy (presumably Smokey in human form) are sitting on a beach watching the Black Rock approach, and they argue about what people do when they end up on the Island.  I wonder if Jacob and Smokey are engaged in a similar debate about humanity's fundamental goodness/evilness, and each is trying to prove he's right by repeatedly bringing people to the Island and manipulating them to see which side they ultimately choose.  (I'm not saying that Jacob and Smokey are literally the Judeo-Christian God and Satan, but perhaps a generic "Being of Pure Good" and "Being of Pure Evil"?)


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 5, 2010)

Akatsuki210 said:


> I actually hadn't seen that picture before--thanks for posting the link, Bart.  But that made me think of something else:
> 
> In one book of the Bible, God and Satan are arguing about humanity, and God points out this particularly upstanding guy named Job.  Satan scoffs that Job's only righteous because God's given him lots of blessings; he says that if all that were taken away, Job would be cursing God in no time flat.  So God _does_ take everything away, and Job still doesn't curse God.  It reminds me of that scene where Jacob and another guy (presumably Smokey in human form) are sitting on a beach watching the Black Rock approach, and they argue about what people do when they end up on the Island.  I wonder if Jacob and Smokey are engaged in a similar debate about humanity's fundamental goodness/evilness, and each is trying to prove he's right by repeatedly bringing people to the Island and manipulating them to see which side they ultimately choose.  (I'm not saying that Jacob and Smokey are literally the Judeo-Christian God and Satan, but perhaps a generic "Being of Pure Good" and "Being of Pure Evil"?)



Jacob is probably the Biblical Jacob, and the smoke monster is probably Esau, his brother. That, at the moment, seems the most likely theory.

Also we know they are'nt doing this just to see whose right about humanity. "Locke" wants to leave the island, apparently intending to kill everyone on it first and then apparently wanting to kill everyone else as well. Jacob _did_ seem to bring the Black Rock ship to the island to make that point though, but that seems to be more incidental.


----------



## Roy (Mar 5, 2010)

^How so? You do know the origin of the story, right? I don't see how it relates.



Akatsuki210 said:


> I actually hadn't seen that picture before--thanks for posting the link, Bart.  But that made me think of something else:
> 
> In one book of the Bible, God and Satan are arguing about humanity, and God points out this particularly upstanding guy named Job.  Satan scoffs that Job's only righteous because God's given him lots of blessings; he says that if all that were taken away, Job would be cursing God in no time flat.  So God _does_ take everything away, and Job still doesn't curse God.  It reminds me of that scene where Jacob and another guy (presumably Smokey in human form) are sitting on a beach watching the Black Rock approach, and they argue about what people do when they end up on the Island.  I wonder if Jacob and Smokey are engaged in a similar debate about humanity's fundamental goodness/evilness, and each is trying to prove he's right by repeatedly bringing people to the Island and manipulating them to see which side they ultimately choose.  (I'm not saying that Jacob and Smokey are literally the Judeo-Christian God and Satan, but perhaps a generic "Being of Pure Good" and "Being of Pure Evil"?)



So..that would mean that Richard would be Job? Or something...


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 5, 2010)

Roy said:


> ^How so? You do know the origin of the story, right? I don't see how it relates.



I think it just fits better than most other theories. I can begin to see why "Locke" would act the way he does and want what he seems to want if this were true, and they both certainly could be old enough to be those two. 
Their relationship does seem to be brotherly.

There is nowhere near enough evidence to say that this is that, but I think it would fit and it's the best theory I've heard on the matter.


----------



## Roy (Mar 5, 2010)

I still think its kinda off. I mean Jacob(is Jacob) and MiB is Esau. 

Jacob wanted his brothers inheritance, and tricked his father to do so. It doesn't looks like Jacob wants anything thats smokey has. I just think its a weird theory.


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 5, 2010)

Roy said:


> I still think its kinda off. I mean Jacob(is Jacob) and MiB is Esau.
> 
> Jacob wanted his brothers inheritance, and tricked his father to do so. It doesn't looks like Jacob wants anything thats smokey has. I just think its a weird theory.



I'm assuming that all that had already played out. I was'nt meaning they were Jacob and Easu _symbollically_; I meant _literally._ The events of teh show would be seperate and a sequel of sorts.

Basically Esau grew pissed at Jacob, God, his parents and the world for the life he's led, and wants to destroy which is why he was locked on the island, with Jacob as his keeper. Something like that.

And to clarify, Jacob did'nt want his father's inheritance. His mother convinced him to get it.


----------



## Roy (Mar 5, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> I'm assuming that all that had already played out. I was'nt meaning they were Jacob and Easu _symbollically_; I meant _literally._ The events of teh show would be seperate and a sequel of sorts.
> 
> And to clarify, Jacob did'nt want his father's inheritance. His mother convinced him to get it.
> 
> Basically Esau grew pissed at Jacob, God, his parents and the world for the life he's led, and wants to destroy which is why he was locked on the island, with Jacob as his keeper. Something like that.



If my memory serves me right, after _all that_ happened they became like brothers again like all cool and stuff lol..or maybe Lost is at the point of where Esau wanted to kill Jacob. 


Haven't read the story in a while. Think you can point me in the right direction of when his mother convinces him?


----------



## masamune1 (Mar 6, 2010)

Roy said:


> If my memory serves me right, after _all that_ happened they became like brothers again like all cool and stuff lol..or maybe Lost is at the point of where Esau wanted to kill Jacob.
> 
> 
> Haven't read the story in a while. Think you can point me in the right direction of when his mother convinces him?



Well, yes, but some have thought that that the rivarly continued anyway (accroding to Wiki anyway). In the Book of Jubillee Esau actually tries to kill him again anyway, though this isn't considered canon (and Esau gets killed by Jacob, which is another snag). 

Still, there is nothing in the Bible about them becoming immortal and trapped on an island, or one of them becoming an evil genocidal smoke monster. So maybe the Lost crew just added some stuff on. 

I guess I just like the idea. It's still one of the most plausible theories I've heard, despite it's problems.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Mar 6, 2010)

Roy said:


> So..that would mean that Richard would be Job? Or something...



I was thinking more like everyone on the island is collectively in Job's role.  Smokey and Jacob dump them on the island to see whether they go all "Lord of the Flies" and start killing each other off, or work together to survive.  And Smokey, being the Satan analogue, occasionally tempts one of them, as with Sayid or Dogen.


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 7, 2010)

looks like the flash-sideways is now going downhill. 

so i can't wait to see where the heck flocke put sawyer and jin.

and yeah, why didn't richard reach the temple this whole time? who'd he run into? jacob?

i think jacob is wanting widmore to find the island again.


----------



## Roy (Mar 8, 2010)

^Desmond is the best bet at this point.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Mar 8, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> i think jacob is wanting widmore to find the island again.



I was thinking of Widmore's role in this season and I agree too. Jacob is probably trying to get Widmore back to the island and he could be bringing Desmond back as well since Desmond would never willingly return to the island.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 8, 2010)

definitely Widmore, Desmond has too much to live for...


thus it will be Desmond, just cuz the island is sadistic.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 8, 2010)

Isn't Widmore on MIB's side? When Miles joined Widmore's scientific team, Bram told him he was on the wrong side.


----------



## Roy (Mar 8, 2010)

Yasha said:


> Isn't Widmore on MIB's side? When Miles joined Widmore's scientific team, Bram told him he was on the wrong side.



Yup        .


----------



## IsoloKiro (Mar 9, 2010)

That was a great scene between Ben and Ilana.


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 9, 2010)

Awesome episode, the last part really had a Season 1 feeling. I liked it a lot.


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 9, 2010)

Yeah I loved this episode.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It was awesome how flash sideways Ben decided to sacrifice his power for Alex as opposed to what actual Ben did. Awesome writing IMO.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Yeah, definitely had to have that happen as the side timeline is the successful, happy one. The beach scene near the end was just like when Jack came back from 'the others' in season 3. Good stuff.


----------



## Ceveti (Mar 9, 2010)

Great episode, I really wanted to give Ben a hug.


----------



## Pickindazys (Mar 9, 2010)

I liked this episode, i allways love ben episodes.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 9, 2010)

I didn't really like it. This season as a whole isn't nearly as good as the first 3. S4 and S5 were still great but not as good as 1,2 and 3. It wasn't exciting at all Locke's conversation with Ben was the most interesting thing in that conversation and Widmore's arrival was horribly acted. Lost is falling, and this is coming from a bigger fan than any of you.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 9, 2010)

u sound like an ass big boss lol. its the end of show. i expected it to be alot worst/boring. But its become one of my favorite seasons. 

Tonights ep was pretty meh but it had some good moments. the ending especially with the beach reunion. lol @ substitute teacher Locke doing what he does best. Jack cut the beard off but this fool is still crazy

And anyone know if Jacob touched any1 else to make them immortal like Richard?

Alex turned into a mad cute chick off the island. 

and i thought someone was going to die tonight lol. stupid previews. i knew i avoided them for a reason.


----------



## Just Blaze (Mar 9, 2010)

Just started watching, but so far Alex


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 9, 2010)

He touched all the candidates too which is why the spark on the dynamite automagically extinguished. I sound like an ass because I've been watching the first season and it's ridiculously good compared to this one so far.


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 10, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> u sound like an ass big boss lol. its the end of show. i expected it to be alot worst/boring. But its become one of my favorite seasons.
> 
> Tonights ep was pretty meh but it had some good moments. the ending especially with the beach reunion. lol @ substitute teacher Locke doing what he does best. Jack cut the beard off but this fool is still crazy
> 
> ...



The previews said Ben would meet his demise. I think they may have meant the old Ben is dead. Now we have a new Ben, who is now finally one of "the good guys."


----------



## Just Blaze (Mar 10, 2010)

I like the nice Ben.  He's so awesome either way.  The way he turned out might have been part of Jacob's plan.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 10, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> He touched all the candidates too which is why the spark on the dynamite automagically extinguished. I sound like an ass because I've been watching the first season and it's ridiculously good compared to this one so far.



i might have to do the same. tho i wanted to get everything on dvd just to say i got it on dvd (bluray). 


So with there being six candidates left, are they confirmed to be the Oceanic Six or what.

I know Jack, Hurley, Kwan.......uhhh i forget who the oceanic 6 were...wait...Sayid was one of the 6 right? he's on the darkside now so he should be crossed out. Kate doesnt seem to be converted yet. And Aaron counts too right.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm glad this episode at least cleared up the theory that Ilana didn't ask Miles where Jin was because she already had the Kwon that was the candidate. I'm still hoping Jin is the candidate cause Sun has already had much more screen time than him.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 10, 2010)

damn, Alex just got prettier since she was last on the show...


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 10, 2010)

So, it's pretty obvious how MIB and the others with him are going to leave the island.


----------



## Grrblt (Mar 10, 2010)

This is pretty strange. Why would MIB care about someone running the island? I thought he just wanted to nuke it and go home.


----------



## Undertaker (Mar 10, 2010)

Jacob is proved to be stealthy asshole again. How can anyone be so mean to Richard? He is such a nice guy.

LOL Widmore brought more fodder for Sayid and Smokey to kill. 



Yasha said:


> Isn't Widmore on MIB's side? When Miles joined Widmore's scientific team, Bram told him he was on the wrong side.



I don`t think Widmore is on MIB`s side. Widmore was a pawn like Ben. I think Widmore knows nothing about MIB vs Jacob like everyone else. All he wants is to get leadership position.



Grrblt said:


> This is pretty strange. Why would MIB care about someone running the island? I thought he just wanted to nuke it and go home.



I think it was a trick to get Ben. We don`t really know what MIB wants.


----------



## Bart (Mar 10, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> This is pretty strange. Why would MIB care about someone running the island? I thought he just wanted to nuke it and go home.



It's probably just a loophole, similar to the whole thing with the Flying Dutchman in the Pirates of the Caribbean.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow, another excellent episode. Ben's finally one of the good guys now.

Anyway, so does that mean that the Oceanic Six are all immortal basically? I guess that Jacob's gift is also the reason why they've survived all the way till now while all the other Oceanic crew are dead.

And I was right.  Charles Widmore was the one coming back to the Island. He was the one who first mentioned a war brewing on the Island so I think he knows what's going on between Jacob and the MIB. He may have even met Jacob while he was the leader and was informed of the circumstances whereas Ben didn't since Ben kicked Widmore out of his position rather than inheriting it. Not to mention that Widmore tried to kill Locke after he left the Island probably because he suspected the whole plot by MIB.

Now the only loose link is Desmond. How is he going to come back to the Island without the only link that can get him back (Widmore) unless he's already on the sub?  Otherwise, Eleanor might have a role in this season too?


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Mar 10, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> This is pretty strange. Why would MIB care about someone running the island? I thought he just wanted to nuke it and go home.



He's manipulating Ben by giving him the one thing he wanted from Jacob. Recognition.

And we don't know if escaping is what he ultimately wants, he might have just been saying that because it's what Sawyer and various other people wanted to hear.

Also since it appears that Richard was on the boat which we already know had slaves on-board I have to wonder what he was on the boat.

Please let us have a Richard episode soon!


----------



## Nodonn (Mar 10, 2010)

The new neverseenlost post is great



> Richard pops out from the bushes.  Jack asks where he came from.  Richard says the wouldn’t believe him yet.  Great.  Jack says he’ll follow him to the temple.  Hurley makes excuses about trusting him.  Jack says “At least he’s not Stalin.”  Good point.


----------



## SQHatake (Mar 10, 2010)

Yet another amazing episode. This season is being fantastic IMO. And I love Ben-centric episodes!



Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Anyway, so does that mean that the Oceanic Six are all immortal basically? I guess that Jacob's gift is also the reason why they've survived all the way till now while all the other Oceanic crew are dead.



Yeah that's a good point. It would be interesting though if Jacob had given different gifs to each of them


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Mar 10, 2010)

Reading the blog I'm trying to work out if he knows that the flashbacks are flashsideways.

I think not


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 10, 2010)

Loved Ben this episode. I thought he's going to disappoint Alex, but then he gave up on the job for her. It's nice to see him trying to atone on his past actions, too.

An holy fuck, Widmore, didn't see it coming  But is he on Man in Black's side, or on Jacon's? Or he's just a third part?


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 10, 2010)

He's probably on Jacon's side.


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 10, 2010)

wait a tick, that skeleton in claire's place. is it that dog?


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 10, 2010)

Are you implying what I think you're implying?


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 10, 2010)

walter should come back and avenge it


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Mar 10, 2010)

Anyone else laughed when Hurley asked Richard if he was a Terminator or a cyborg? Haha!


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 10, 2010)

eh i smirked. it's just something i expect hurley to say


----------



## Tools (Mar 10, 2010)

Another great season 6 episode. I like Ben episodes- always intense.

And Richard keeps on intriguing me.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Mar 10, 2010)

Submarine = MIB's ticket off the island?


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 10, 2010)

yeah i think the writers did that to have viewers ponder, is it their ticket off or reinforcements for jacob.


----------



## Undertaker (Mar 11, 2010)

neverseenlost said:
			
		

> Interesting theory, Sayid.  If I wanted to prove I was a good person, I would volunteer to help the kids on the island learn to read.  But hey, if you want to prove you are a good person by stabbing someone in the chest, then to each his own.


----------



## Six* (Mar 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _black rock_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kl0nTkXzykg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Mar 11, 2010)

I could barely see anything else besides that initial shot... >.<


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 11, 2010)

lulz shutter island


----------



## Karman (Mar 12, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> So with there being six candidates left, are they confirmed to be the Oceanic Six or what.
> 
> I know Jack, Hurley, Kwan.......uhhh i forget who the oceanic 6 were...wait...Sayid was one of the 6 right? he's on the darkside now so he should be crossed out. Kate doesnt seem to be converted yet. And Aaron counts too right.



No, the oceanic six are not the six candidates. This confirmed by "The Substitute"

The Oceanic Six are:

Jack Shepard
Sun Kwon
Sayid Jarrah
Kate Austen
Aaron Littleton/Austen
Hugo Reyes

The Candidates are:

*Spoiler*: __ 




4- Locke
8- Reyes
15- Ford
16- Jarrah
23- Shepard
42- Kwon

Both Littleton and Austen names are on the list, but both were crossed out. So neither Aaron or Kate are possible candidates. Also, Ford (Sawyer), and Locke are not members of the Oceanic Six. Also, its unclear whether Kwon is Sun (an Oceanic 6), Jin (who wasn't), or both.

IF Jin is the candidate, then every living candidate was transported back to 1955. Sawyer and Jin were taken back during the Island jumps. Jack, Sayid, Hurley were lifted out of Ajira 316, and transported back. Sun was not, neither was Locke (though Locke was dead).

It's also important to note that Locke's name was crossed out only by MIB, not Jacob, so it's entirely possible that he isn't out of the running. Lost can be that way sometimes.


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 12, 2010)

pic of kate's name crossed out


----------



## Undertaker (Mar 13, 2010)

Karman said:


> Both Littleton and Austen names are on the list, but both were crossed out. So neither Aaron or Kate are possible candidates.



"Austen" wasn`t crossed out in the lighthouse.


----------



## benstevens19 (Mar 13, 2010)

Undertaker said:


> "Austen" wasn`t crossed out in the lighthouse.



Kates' name wasn't crossed out but your name being crossed out just means youre dead, she isn't dead yet.


----------



## Undertaker (Mar 13, 2010)

benstevens19 said:


> Kates' name wasn't crossed out but your name being crossed out just means youre dead, she isn't dead yet.



That`s just a speculation.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Mar 13, 2010)

I just remembered something.

Jack is incapable of dying unless if someone else kills him right?

But if Juliet hadn't removed his appendix he would have died. 

Not really a contradiction because we don't know what would have happened if it weren't for Juliet but I just thought that was a bit weird.


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 13, 2010)

but i don't think it was a coincidence that he met juliet when he needed that operation. jacob's doing.


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 16, 2010)

Lost in 30 min. 

sawyer centric. niice


----------



## Just Blaze (Mar 16, 2010)

Sawyer's a cop and gets to bang the suspect!


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 16, 2010)

She was hot, but pretty damn stupid


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 16, 2010)

omg  charlotte. that was good but i was hoping for juliet. 

episode was stupid, BUT
that preview! 
what we've all been waiting for!

*Spoiler*: __ 



richard  tell us everything


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Mar 16, 2010)

I thought tonight's episode ("Recon") was good. Sawyer's one lucky bastard in the flash-sideways for banging both Charlotte & that redhead con-artist. It was good seeing Charlotte again. She's still hot as ever. I'm really looking forward for the next week's episode.


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 16, 2010)

the ending was a letdown because it was supposed to be a good old what the frak?! kinda end but all he did was like, "YEAH i can use a sub, didn't you know freckles?"


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Mar 16, 2010)

I agree, I was a bit disappointed by the ending, but I liked the episode overall.


*Spoiler*: __ 



And next week we finally get to find out about Richard!


----------



## Noah (Mar 16, 2010)

I was hoping Miles' friend was gonna be Juliet or even Anna Lucia. Instead we get that damn Rocky Dennis genderbender. Yeargh. 

Episode was decent, but the ending was weak. Smocke talking about his crazy mother has me wondering all sorts of wacky things about Jacob and his brother. I needs to go find me a bible or something.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Mar 16, 2010)

Yes, Smokie talking about his mother was very interesting. Loved how Sawyer and Miles were cops in the flash sideways. Sawyer is still a boss. 20 minutes into the show and he's already gotten some tail...twice. Did anyone notice that Claire was using one of Locke's throwing knives? I think it was his at least. Can't wait for arguably the most anticipated episode of the series.


----------



## benstevens19 (Mar 17, 2010)

Undertaker said:


> That`s just a speculation.



isnt the opposite just a speculation

anyways

if you love everything about lost season 6 so far and are type of person thatll go off the deep end if someone criticizes something u like than dont read the the rest of th post

I love lost and its absolutely 1 of my favorite shows. but these Flash sideways just seem like filler. i get it, they're all destined to join up together in both realities but that could've been explained in a single episode at the seasons end. Ben's  flashes was the best one because it showed the actors character development but in another reality. But Jack, Locke and Kate's flashes were almost irrelevant. I don't know about you but its hard to watch something when in the back of your mind you know it doesn't matter. I mean like watching a character struggle that u know is not gonna die. Sayid killed that Fodder keamy(no disrespect, loved keamy) but dead is dead and fodder is fodder. 



Everything on the island is cannon. no real mind fuck moments so far this season. Only Smocke leading the pack all season.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Prediction, Richard flash back, and a Richard Flash Sideways as a Cliffhanger. maybe a Charlotte death.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 17, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> the ending was a letdown because it was supposed to be a good old what the frak?! kinda end but all he did *was like, "YEAH i can use a sub, didn't you know freckles?"*



LMFAO

yeah i was like  when it ended at that.

charlotte annoyed me on the island. she still does off it. and she isn't cute at all.

These flash sideways are pretty cool imo. i mean its like a way to dive into the characters psyche and shit but ultimately its all done to help the actors do parts they might want take on in future endeavors. so they can get casting calls and shit. they're not slick :ho

lmao at dark Sayid.

"HELP ME SAYID!!!"

"nope "


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 17, 2010)

Anyone catch Liam Pace (Charlie's brother) at the precinct?


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 17, 2010)

we need more charlie. and desmond. and faraday. everyone else butt locke, jack, sawyer, kate, hurley.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 17, 2010)

episode was good, Sawyer eps tend to always entertain.


needed more lieing and conning though


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 17, 2010)

but he's sick of all this crap. the island made the liar truthful. he just wants to gtfo now


----------



## Corran (Mar 17, 2010)

But he is still conning both sides


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 17, 2010)

yeah when i saw Charlies brother i said omg there CANT be more plot relevance to Charlie. let him stay dead or locked up.

Sawyer....i fear he's gonna get screwed over at some point. when da hell did he get over Juliet tho. he's going around with a revived swagger. i swear he didnt give a darn about anything a few eps ago. does he have something to look forward to once he gets off? dont tell me the fling wit kate is still in effect.

and forget desmond too. Its all about Richard dammit.


----------



## benstevens19 (Mar 17, 2010)

Claire bitch slap, highlight of the episode.


----------



## John (Mar 17, 2010)

Any guesses on who/what killed those people?


----------



## Undertaker (Mar 17, 2010)

Smokie keeps his pimp hand strong 

I think Widmore wants to catch Smokie and control it.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 17, 2010)

"Lock" bitch-slapping Clair 

Next episode is about Richard  One of my favorite characters of Lost, hopefully there'll be some answers.

Unless... that whole episode will be all about making even more questions!


----------



## perman07 (Mar 17, 2010)

Anyone else but me think this episode sucked?

Sawyer was presented as some mastermind liar, but his entire dialogue with Widmore was utterly unconvincing.

He meets this guy who slaughtered people he knew, and he doesn't even ask why he's coming to the island? It's possible Sawyer just doesn't care anymore, but acting the part is sort of a part of lying, but he just came, made a dubious deal that Widmore seemed to trust for some reason, and left. It would have made for same nice cryptic answers too, I felt nothing of significance really happened this episode.


----------



## Athrum (Mar 17, 2010)

perman07 said:


> Anyone else but me think this episode sucked?
> 
> Sawyer was presented as some mastermind liar, but his entire dialogue with Widmore was utterly unconvincing.
> 
> He meets this guy who slaughtered people he knew, and he doesn't even ask why he's coming to the island? It's possible Sawyer just doesn't care anymore, but acting the part is sort of a part of lying, but he just came, made a dubious deal that Widmore seemed to trust for some reason, and left. It would have made for same nice cryptic answers too, I felt nothing of significance really happened this episode.



Nah, im with you. So far this season has been quite crappy. No answers whatsoever, and it just seems the plot turned into everyone lies to everyone and lies some more :S
Don't get me wrong, i loved the show since season 1 but im not seeing Lost going out with a bang, seems the series will get a crappy ending.


----------



## Man in Black (Mar 17, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> we need more charlie. and desmond. and . everyone else butt locke, jack, sawyer, kate, hurley.



*Spoiler*: _Casting Info,  Upcoming Episode Centricity and Title_ 



The actor that plays Charlie was signed up for 4 episodes and has only appeared in one so far, Episode 11 is a Desmond Centric Episode titled "Happily Ever After




Next week's episode is gonna be amazing, probably one of the bests of the entire show and answer tons of questions pretty directly.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Mar 17, 2010)

John said:


> Any guesses on who/what killed those people?



Maybe Widmore's people did it, if they thought those guys were allied with Smokey?


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 18, 2010)

i think the moment smocke said that sawyer was the best liar he has ever met was the moment sawyer became hyped up for that episode. then we see how lame his conning was 
i've never met a lost fan who disliked richard.


----------



## Supa Swag (Mar 18, 2010)

I thought it was a good episode, but I'm a Sawyer fan so I'm a lil biased. Liked seeing Claire get slapped.

Next week should be amazing.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 18, 2010)

This week's episode is not bad, but certainly not great either. Sawyer's lie was too obvious and predictable.

Hopefully next week's episode will answer some of the most important questions, like "What is this damn Island"? 

I have heard some rumour.


*Spoiler*: __ 



They say it's a 4-letter word, without A or E.





The episode's title is Ab Aeterno.



> Literally, "from the everlasting" or "from eternity". Thus, "from time immemorial", "since the beginning of time" or "from an infinitely remote time in the past". In theology, often indicates something, such as the universe, that was created outside of time.



It's Richard-centred, so I can't wait.


----------



## The World (Mar 19, 2010)

I love Locke picking up Claire and tossing her like a ragdoll. It was way more hilarious than the bitch slap.

And I thought this episode was good not great. Should of done more with the buddy cop relationship with Miles.


----------



## Six* (Mar 19, 2010)

Locke accidentally grabbed Claire's Bewbs for a split second.


----------



## Corran (Mar 19, 2010)

Six said:


> Locke accidentally grabbed Claire's Bewbs for a split second.



*Goes back to watch it.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 19, 2010)

Smokey has a crazy woman fetish because of his mommy issue.


----------



## Undertaker (Mar 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sayid thinks about threesome.






*Spoiler*: __ 



Claire Rocket Launcher







Six said:


> Locke accidentally grabbed Claire's Bewbs for a split second.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The World (Mar 19, 2010)

Look at where Lockes other hand is! He is fapping at lightspeed!

And Kate with a jealous stare.


----------



## En Too See (Mar 22, 2010)

I for one have actually been sort of dreading this season so far because not only is it the last season, but to me there really has not been anything eventful and there's a been a lot more questions being asked and not enough being answered.   I've always been more interested in the island's history than this stupid flash-sideways stuff.  I felt the same way last season with everything happening off the island last season. This week's episode should be good though.


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2010)

Is it gonna be Richard-centric tonight?


----------



## En Too See (Mar 22, 2010)

The World said:


> Is it gonna be Richard-centric tonight?



The episode is not tonight but yes...it is Richard-centric.


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2010)

OOO I meant tomorrow.


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 22, 2010)

it feels like tuesday though


----------



## Taleran (Mar 23, 2010)

Canada gets Episode at 7pm tonight 

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## insi_tv (Mar 23, 2010)

cant wait for richard


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 23, 2010)

Tomorrow morning, I'll be able to enjoy a full episode of Richarch. Finally


----------



## Taleran (Mar 23, 2010)

That episode is probably by favorite of the Series up to this point, FANFUCKINGTASTIC


----------



## The World (Mar 23, 2010)

It's on in half hour eastern time. Can't wait.


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 23, 2010)

in ten minutes  i've been waiting for this episode for a long time. it better not disappoint. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



ricardis better be kidding when he says they're dead and all in hell


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 23, 2010)

Episode wasn't as great as it could have been. Some things don't add up, Richard said like in Season 3 that he never met Jacob.


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 23, 2010)

well that makes ricardo a liar don't it


*Spoiler*: __ 



so man in black is the wine. the evil, the hell that can potentially spread to the rest of mankind if it weren't for the existence of the island..

the island does not exist in the sideways timeline; does this mean evil exists then? if so, life is still continuing on. life is alright with evil? 

so does evil and jacob enjoy playing this little game of philosophy?


----------



## The World (Mar 23, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Episode wasn't as great as it could have been. Some things don't add up, Richard said like in Season 3 that he never met Jacob.



Well obviously he was lying, Jacob made him immortal.

But anyways I liked this episode, Richard was awesome. I also like seeing the Old Man in Black and Jacob interact with each other.


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 23, 2010)

twitter was going off the hook with that line, "Good to see you out of those chains"

i liked it. it was surprisingly linear.


----------



## The World (Mar 23, 2010)

It's funny when Hurley tells Richard his English is awesome, because I liked RICARDO with his Spanish accent. 

I liked God-fearing Richard more than non-savage Richard too.


----------



## Supa Swag (Mar 23, 2010)

woooooow.

great episode. My ears perked up when I heard Hanso.

and Jacob can kick some serious ass. Never expected that.


----------



## The World (Mar 23, 2010)

Yeah. 

It's like a blur was hitting Richard, he didn't know what was kicking his ass.

One question though, what was that white rock that Jacob gave Man in Black?


----------



## Taleran (Mar 23, 2010)

> Episode wasn't as great as it could have been. Some things don't add up, Richard said like in Season 3 that he never met Jacob.



you are silly


----------



## The World (Mar 23, 2010)

Oh shit, I just realized the ship Richard traveled in was called Black Rock. 

Wonder what that means.



Taleran said:


> you are silly





Man, Jack looks like shit in that picture and Hurley looks like a Lion-bear-man.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 23, 2010)

It was a Black Rock smashing a White Statue

go figure


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 23, 2010)

lol its the black rock thats been around since day one, just a reason behind the black rock being there in the fir.....waaaait a minute i get what u sayin lol. I think its to say that the darkness came from the world anyways. Theres no point in the island.

hmmmm. this episode confirmed one thing for me and that is the fact that Richard pointed something out to Jacob that he didn't seem to consider. This alone makes me believe that Jacob and Man in Black are wrong in their assessment of humanity.

This will be proven in the side timeline in which the island doesn't exist. We've almost seen consistently that evil wont prevail. There is alway hell and darkness in the world but it doesnt mean folks wont chose to follow a more righteous path or have a happy ending.

It was a good episode in the sense that it pretty much gave a breakdown of how this shit will play out.

EDIT: hilarious comic above lol. I laughed out loud when hurley slapped Jack in the face with that comment.


----------



## The World (Mar 23, 2010)

Jack starts punching trees and drinking vodka everytime he isn't involved and the center of attention.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Mar 23, 2010)

LOL, nice comic.  




Taleran said:


> you are silly





*Spoiler*: __ 



I really liked this episode--it was nice to get so much background on Richard, and we finally got some answers about the purpose of the Island.


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 23, 2010)

i thought it was already clear that the island was supposed to keep the MIB under house arrest. the question i wanted answered was, how was it created and what are its capabilities.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 23, 2010)

The World said:


> One question though, what was that white rock that Jacob gave Man in Black?


Jacob giving MiB his white rock was basically him telling MiB that he lost because Jacob talked Richard out of listening to MiB. In the episode where Locke took Sawyer to the cave along side the edge of the island he threw Jacob's white rock out into the sea and tipped the scale in favor of the black rock.


----------



## Corran (Mar 24, 2010)

That was an amazing episode. I got a little choked up at the end.


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 24, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> This will be proven in the side timeline in which the island doesn't exist. We've almost seen consistently that evil wont prevail. There is alway hell and darkness in the world but it doesnt mean folks wont chose to follow a more righteous path or have a happy ending.



isn't this such a typical anime ending? when the characters find themselves caught between the fight of good and evil, then they fight to free themselves of this destiny and choose their own outcome. blah blah blah

but yeah, jacob is proven right if the sideways timeline shows good in people without the help of the island. unless that actually proves him wrong. quick, we need to follow MIB off the island!


----------



## Grrblt (Mar 24, 2010)

Man I got so hyped for Lost now. Island is confirmed to be a prison for bad guy  and he totally is some kind of demon that's mentioned in old religious texts.

One thing though... doesn't it seem a little silly that Richard never suspected MIB when he gives the comments of "I've never seen anyone come back to life" to the magically revived John? Who "seems a little different"?


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm beginning to wonder how plausible it is that all the dead people Hurley keeps speaking to are really just Jacob.


----------



## Grrblt (Mar 24, 2010)

Hurley spoke to dead people even off the island, before he ever met Jacob.


----------



## John (Mar 24, 2010)

I liked the comparisons Jacob drew between the MIB and the cork preventing wine from escaping the bottle. It made for an epic ending scene when it was broken.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 24, 2010)

The actor that plays Man in Black is awesome! 

MIB said he was once a human, but Jacob took his body and his humanity. Does that mean Jacob turned him into black smoke? But why would Jacob do that if he's really good? Did MIB carry the 666 mark when he was born? 

MIB said to Richard, "We can sit here all day talking about what's right and what's wrong". I think that's something to think about.

Also, MIB's manipulating Ricardo to kill Jacob seems to suggest that anyone other than MIB himself is allowed to kill Jacob. But then what took MIB so long to find the so-called loophole if he can manipulate anyone to do the job? And why didn't Jacob defend himself when Ben stabbed himself like he did against Ricardo? Jacob seems to have already known that he would die when he met Ilana and asked her to protect the remaining candidates. Could he not prevent it? (what will happen, must happen?) Or does his master plan require him dead?


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 24, 2010)

Maybe the whole thing about Jacob taking MIB's body/humanity lends credence to the theory that Jacob and MIB are really one person that was split into two.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 24, 2010)

Shark Skin said:


> Maybe the whole thing about Jacob taking MIB's body/humanity lends credence to the theory that Jacob and MIB are really one person that was split into two.



You mean like split into good/evil halves?

But Jacob seems to be replaceable as the guardian/warden of the island.



I find it kind of strange that Hurley says Isabella wants Ricardo to stop the Man in Black. After Isabella's gone and when Ricardo asks him if something's wrong, Hurley replies "well, she kinda said one more thing", almost like an afterthought. I don't believe Isabella said that. I think it's Jacob's idea. Jacob kind of gives me the impression that he is as good a manipulator as the Man in Black, if not better.

On a related note, the reason Jacob didn't reveal much of anything to Ricardo despite his being his representative is very likely because of Ricardo's murder attempt, which possibly makes Jacob think that Ricardo is corruptible or too vulnerable to temptation and manipulation.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow, another great episode of Lost. So now we know why the statue got smashed into pieces as well.

And since we see that Jacob can actually defend himself against any would-be attackers, it probably means he purposely meant to die to Ben, I think. Jacob knew that Locke was MIB and he still calmly talked to Ben, trying to convince Ben to decide for himself rather than intervene for his own defence but was never worried if he decided wrongly. 

At that point where MIB declared he was going to try and kill Jacob. Jacob himself may have also started to find a way to perhaps think of a way to suppress MIB permanently and it may have involved letting MIB believe he was dead in some way. So all this stuff thats happening now is just going according to plan for him.


----------



## Bart (Mar 24, 2010)

How exactly did the statue of Taweret fall to the Black Rock? As I find that hard to believe.


----------



## insi_tv (Mar 24, 2010)

Bart said:


> How exactly did the statue of Taweret fall to the Black Rock? As I find that hard to believe.



maybe the statue fell to a ~60 metres high tsunami wave containing a few thousand litres of water?


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Mar 24, 2010)

The series finale title:
Bleach

*Spoiler*: __ 



The End.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh, and Just Cause 2 has an awesome easter egg:
_link_


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Mar 24, 2010)

insi_tv said:


> maybe the statue fell to a ~60 metres high tsunami wave containing a few *thousand* litres of water?



I think your average tsunami has a few more litres than that


----------



## insi_tv (Mar 24, 2010)

Rob` said:


> I think your average tsunami has a few more litres than that



yeah, thats right but i hope you understood my point


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 24, 2010)

one of the best episodes of all time <3


----------



## pfft (Mar 24, 2010)

I loled  @ richards spanish and broken english. Also lol when he was stuck in those chains forever. Then I loled when jacob beat him up and put him in the water.  

Episode was pretty awesome.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 24, 2010)

i always thought Richard was middle eastern...

never seen a hispanic with so much natural make up.


----------



## pfft (Mar 24, 2010)

i actually took richard for being a middle eastern or something besides spanish too...


----------



## Corran (Mar 25, 2010)

Wow never thought of Middle East decent. I never thought about it until we knew he had lived for a very long time and assumed he was on that Spanish slaver ship. Which turned out being correct and I'm very happy with how that story turned out.


----------



## pfft (Mar 25, 2010)

He just doesn't look very spanish.. it is the eyes that make you think he could be persian or something else.


----------



## ez (Mar 25, 2010)

Byakuya said:


> one of the best episodes of all time <3



yea, same thoughts. 

so much clarity after this episode.


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 25, 2010)

pfft you watched it  glad you enjoyed it 

ricardo is a fitting name for a man with deep eyes


----------



## Just Blaze (Mar 25, 2010)

Most important episode in a while.  To be honest all the flash sideways stuff was really dampening the season.  I'm just waiting until they finally show its importance.


----------



## Corran (Mar 25, 2010)

In the podcasts the producers keep saying the two worlds will reconcile somehow and I for one can't wait to see how this plays out.
I get the feeling Desmond will be a huge part in it.


----------



## OniTasku (Mar 25, 2010)

This shall go down in history as one of my favorite LOST episodes ever. Finally we get some questions answer and have a Richard-packed hour.


----------



## pfft (Mar 25, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> pfft you watched it  glad you enjoyed it
> 
> ricardo is a fitting name for a man with deep eyes



lol I have been calling him ricardo for awhile now.  

I was thinking about rewatching it.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 25, 2010)

Bleach


----------



## Bart (Mar 25, 2010)

OniTasku said:


> This shall go down in history as one of my favorite LOST episodes ever. Finally we get some questions answer and have a Richard-packed hour.



Yeah, but still Richard's behavior in Season 4 and 5 seems a little strange especially from this episode, as he clearly knew about Smokey. By the way, it's definitely in the same league as Flashes Before Your Eyes and The Constant.

*The End* is the last episode.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Mar 25, 2010)

Remaining episode titles and centrics:

*Spoiler*: __ 



-The Package, Jin and Sun centric
-Happily Ever After, Desmond centric
-Everybody Loves Hugo, Hurley centric
-The Last Recruit, rumored to be multi-centric
-The Candidate, rumored to be Jack centric
-Across The Sea, Jacob and MIB centric
-What They Died For, multi-centric
-The End (two hours), multi-centric


----------



## Bart (Mar 25, 2010)

Woh there's a Jacob and MIB centric episode?! I never knew about that.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Mar 25, 2010)

Oh my God I'm ridiculously excited for "Happily Ever After" now!


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Mar 25, 2010)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Oh my God I'm ridiculously excited for "Happily Ever After" now!



It's been getting mediocre reviews in pre-screenings, though :/


----------



## Bart (Mar 25, 2010)

Looks like Dave was pretty much explained


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Mar 25, 2010)

How so? Dave from the episode "Dave"?


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 25, 2010)

The hatch from Lost in Just Cause 2. 

That is so epic.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Mar 25, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> The hatch from Lost in Just Cause 2.
> 
> That is so epic.


Already posted this, but still awesome.


----------



## Bart (Mar 25, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> How so? Dave from the episode "Dave"?



Yeah. We always thought that MIB could only take form from dead bodies on the Island, but clearly not.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Mar 25, 2010)

Why did that episode disprove this?


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Mar 25, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> It's been getting mediocre reviews in pre-screenings, though :/








CodyEatsComets said:


> Why did that episode disprove this?



Cuz Isabelle was nowhere near the island and MIB took her form in an attempt to trick Richard


----------



## Grrblt (Mar 25, 2010)

Bart said:


> Yeah. We always thought that MIB could only take form from dead bodies on the Island, but clearly not.



I don't think Dave was MIB. That kid in the jungle said he wasn't allowed to kill the candidates, and Dave tried to make Hurley kill himself. Hurley talks to dead people, so that should explain it. He did this even before he got to the island. MIB also never looked at Hurley's memories AFAIK, which I think he has done to every other person he tried to trick by appearing as dead people.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Mar 25, 2010)

I found this link with a theory as to who Jacob and MIB are and their connection to an Island through an Egyptian mythology story. It's quite interesting.


----------



## SageMaster (Mar 25, 2010)

Wow, I can't beleive it took me this long to catch up to the latest episode.

The latest episode was just....... fucking brilliant. It blew my mind how awesome it was. Richard's past was incredibly well done. 

This is gonna have an epic battle between good and evil God, I can't wait to see that.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Mar 26, 2010)

One of the best episodes of Lost, felt sorry for Ricardo though, poor guy was getting kicked around, about to be hanged, bound in chains


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Mar 26, 2010)

I felt bad for him too.  This was a really great episode, IMO.


----------



## Slice (Mar 27, 2010)

I watched all 9 episodes of season 6 in the last three days.

I am pleased. But there is still so much to explain that i fear it will simply not be adressed at all.

And a thing that has been constantly bugging me since season three is the fact that magically the 40something survivors were reduced to the main cast and the rest vanished without anyone caring for them.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Mar 27, 2010)

The surviving castaways left from season 5 died when they were sent back to the past and the Others (from the past) attacked their camp and killed all of them, leaving only the main cast and Rose and Bernard.

But yeah, I guess it's kind of funny that no one seems to care that everyone else is dead. Only Sawyer and Juliet learned the truth and the rest just don't seem to care at all. Haha.


----------



## Bart (Mar 27, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> I don't think Dave was MIB. That kid in the jungle said he wasn't allowed to kill the candidates, and Dave tried to make Hurley kill himself. Hurley talks to dead people, so that should explain it. He did this even before he got to the island. MIB also never looked at Hurley's memories AFAIK, which I think he has done to every other person he tried to trick by appearing as dead people.



Dave tried to make Hurley kill himself? MIB wanted to eliminate Jacob's candidates, didn't he? I do agree that the boy did say he wasn't allowed to kill candidates. MIB didn't look into Jack's memories, but Christian still came to him in the flashforward.


----------



## Grrblt (Mar 27, 2010)

Bart said:


> Dave tried to make Hurley kill himself? MIB wanted to eliminate Jacob's candidates, didn't he? MIB didn't look into Jack's memories, but Christian still came to him in the flashforward.



Didn't Dave tell Hurley to jump of a cliff?

If he wanted to eliminate them he wouldn't be gathering them around himself now. And, like I said, that kid in the jungle told MIB "you can't kill them/him".

Christian seems special, he appeared to Ben too when he turned the time-magic wheel.


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 27, 2010)

Well gathering them around him is a loophole sort of. If you can't beat them, join them or in this case make them join you

MIB's aim is to get off the island right? And if one of the candidates is meant to replace Jacob, who kept MIB on the island, then that means that one of them will potentially be keeping him from his goal. So he wanted to kill them to get any other obstacles out of the way. But since they're candidates its possible that they're protected the same way Jacob was protected from MIB (in that MIB, himself, couldn't kill Jacob). And if he can gather some of the candidates by telling them that they'd get off the island then I'd imagine he hope that those who have joined him might get rid of those who still stand in his way.


----------



## Grrblt (Mar 27, 2010)

I don't think he wants them to die at all, because he has an army of Others that will do as he says. If he wanted Sawyer, Jin and Sayid dead, they would be by now.

We can clearly see that the magical prison is still in effect even after Jacob is dead; otherwise MIB would have been out of there by now. He can fly and all. So Jacob wasn't the gatekeeper in the sense that he held the gate closed, he was the gatekeeper in the sense that he had the power to open the gate. MIB wants to make the candidates loyal to him, so that when they're chosen to replace Jacob they will open the gate for him.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Mar 27, 2010)

I kind of wonder how one of the Candidates will eventually be chosen to be the replacement.  Does Jacob just have to say (presumably through Hurley or Miles) "I want So-and-So" for them to become his replacement?


----------



## Just Blaze (Mar 27, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> The surviving castaways left from season 5 died when they were sent back to the past and the Others (from the past) attacked their camp and killed all of them, leaving only the main cast and Rose and Bernard.
> 
> But yeah, I guess it's kind of funny that no one seems to care that everyone else is dead. Only Sawyer and Juliet learned the truth and the rest just don't seem to care at all. Haha.



I always laughed when I see fodder walking around back in earlier seasons.  Their lives are meaningless and their jobs as "extras" on the set are pathetic too  
But nevertheless, being in Hawaii is still the shit.


----------



## Slice (Mar 27, 2010)

Dont know if this has been brought up before but thinking about the last episode i had an idea.

Based on Jacob calling MIB the evil that he helps contain on this island and his analogy with the wine bottle the island could probably be something like Pandoras box.
With the evil lurking inside (MIB) beeing the force to bring out the worst in any human.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 27, 2010)

Slice said:


> Dont know if this has been brought up before but thinking about the last episode i had an idea.
> 
> Based on Jacob calling MIB the evil that he helps contain on this island and his analogy with the wine bottle the island could probably be something like Pandoras box.
> With the evil lurking inside (MIB) beeing the force to bring out the worst in any human.



Yeah, Ben described the island as a magic box.


----------



## Man in Black (Mar 30, 2010)

Pretty good episode, especially for Jin/Sun.

And Desmond's back.

Next episode is Desmond-centric, titled "Happily Ever After".

Also, Whitmore said they're going to use Desmond to stop Smokey, I'm guessing he's gonna use Desmond's crazy electromagnetic-flashing through time powers to somehow unite the Flash-Sideways and Original Universe.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Mar 30, 2010)

There were some good lines in this one.

"Why won't you believe me?'
"Because you're speaking."

and

"It was your fault, wasn't it?"
"...Sorta."


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Mar 31, 2010)

Haha, so Widmore drugged the crap out of Desmond to bring him back to the Island. Sort of expected that. 

Anyway, from this episode. It does hint that Jack will become the next Jacob and get everyone off the Island while he stays. He already seems resigned to the fact that his destiny is on the Island and not back in the real world while everyone else still wants to get off.


----------



## Grrblt (Mar 31, 2010)

Sadly, I think Jin or Sun will take over Jacob's job. That thing with the camera and the fact that they don't know which one of them is a candidate just gives me the feeling that they would split them up FOREVER 

What's the last we saw of Desmond before he went on the sub? I don't remember.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Mar 31, 2010)

Him in the hospital after beating the shit into Ben.

I think.


----------



## Undertaker (Mar 31, 2010)

Mikhail lost his eye again 

and his life...


----------



## Jotun (Mar 31, 2010)

The Richard episode left me feeling awkward, but I really dug the Jin/Sun episode.

DESMOND BITCHES


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 31, 2010)

Desmonds back Brotha! Now maybe we can get some real answers, and we finally get to here Desmond call someone brotha again.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't know what to think of the role reversal with Jin and Sun with Jin being the English speaker. Also can we agree that Jin is the candidate and not Sun? Because there was a pretty big emphasis on when Jin stated his name was Kwon during the hotel check in desk, even the music was like "Doomph". 

Anyways glad Des is back but he'll probably be all emo since he was taken from Penny and his kid and Sayid still saddens me, he looked so empty when he and Desmond were staring at each other


----------



## Undertaker (Mar 31, 2010)

Superrazien said:


> Desmonds back Brotha! Now maybe we can get some real answers, and we finally get to here Desmond call someone brotha again.



Nah, most of the answers will be in the last 3 episodes


----------



## Doom85 (Mar 31, 2010)

Undertaker said:


> Mikhail lost his eye again
> 
> and his life...



Until they bury him, I refuse to believe alt-Mikhail is dead. After all, he didn't die in Season 3 until he decided to personally take a grenade up close and personal, so the man decides when he wants to leave this world.  Now I'm tempted to make a "In LOST Russia" joke, but can't think of anything clever, dammit!

Episode turned out better than I thought (especially since it was following such an amazing episode). I would have preferred it being Walt as Widmore's prisoner, but Desmond's great too so glad to have him back. Flocke's talk about killing off Kate eventually definitely helped cut down the annoying "maybe the murderous black smoke isn't such a bad guy" comments I keep hearing on IMDb.

Also, alt-Keamy showed a TINY amount of humanity in him, that really surprised me. Doesn't excuse all the crap he's been pulling, of course. Alt-Paik continues to be a murderous control-freak father like his regular counterpart, which surprised me, since we know alt-Locke was on good terms with his father. Guess the alt-universe can't have everything turn out happy. 

The whole Sun losing English thing was kinda pointless IMHO. I mean, Locke was only mute and stuck with a notebook for like 10 minutes, it'd be annoying for Sun to keep doing that for much longer.


----------



## Gooba (Mar 31, 2010)

Sawyer's "Of course not, that would be ridiculous," was the best line in the entire series.  It is as if the last 6 years have all been a setup with that as the punchline.  I don't even care about anything getting explained or seeing where the plot goes, that was sufficient ending for me.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm convinced that we will never see Walt again.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 31, 2010)

I lol'd when Sawyer and Locke were talking about going after Jin

Sawyer : Why do you need the outrigger, can't you just turn into that smokey thing and fly your ass down there?
Locke : If I could do that do you think I would still be on this island?
Sawyer : No cause _that_ would be ridiculous.


----------



## Just Blaze (Mar 31, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> I lol'd when Sawyer and Locke were talking about going after Jin
> 
> Sawyer : Why do you need the outrigger, can't you just turn into that smokey thing and fly your ass down there?
> Locke : If I could do that do you think I would still be on this island?
> Sawyer : No cause _that_ would be ridiculous.



I'm glad they had the conversation because that's a pretty obvious question I'm sure everybody would ask.  

Smoke monster should've just dug a hole through the ground until he could escape.


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 31, 2010)

at this point when flocke said he's going to have a war, i felt like that was dumb. just get on with the story already

so in the end MIB (locke) and jack will be on the island together to fight the good old fight, is man naturally good or evil?


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 31, 2010)

I doubt there will be a war. Or at least I hope not. With just 6 episodes left I don't want to see the show boil down to a bunch of fighting between two old guys and their pawns. 

Can't wait to see more Desmond


----------



## Man in Black (Mar 31, 2010)

Shark Skin said:


> I doubt there will be a war. Or at least I hope not. With just 6 episodes left I don't want to see the show boil down to a bunch of fighting between two old guys and their pawns.
> 
> Can't wait to see more Desmond


I can't wait to see the epic jackfaces Jack will make when he meets Flocke.


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 31, 2010)

Like the "that's absolutely preposterous" smile?


----------



## Viciousness (Apr 1, 2010)

Akatsuki210 said:


> There were some good lines in this one.
> 
> "Why won't you believe me?'
> "Because you're speaking."
> ...



"Only way Hurley could find Al is if he was wrapped in Bacon." - well not verbatim.

Jacks alot cooler to me this season, though Ive never despised him the way some have.

Good to see Des back on the show. Hope he gets to be with Penny in the end. But they said there'd be no more time flashes this season right? 

Could it be Desmond is also a candidate somehow, despite the list. The mystery between Jin and Sun makes it seem like one of them may be the candidate. If it werent for baby, id assume the otherd just stay on the island with them. 

Jack seemed a logical candidate too but even he has a kid. Honestly maybe it should be Hurley. His Sideways Jump doesnt seem half bad, but if he has to return to the psych-ward vs being the only one who can still see Jacob on the island, including alot of his old friends who passed there like Charlie, Mr Eko, Juliet etc. I think the latter makes more sense.


----------



## Man in Black (Apr 1, 2010)

^

Desmond is important because he's most likely the only one that can move through both the Alternate Universe and the Original.

How he will go about doing this and how Whitmore knows about the alt universe will most likely be explained next week, although some of the former has been answered (they're trying to find the electromagnetic points on the island).


----------



## The World (Apr 1, 2010)

Was anyone else getting that Jacob vibe when Jack was convincing Sun to go with him?

HE'S THE NEW JACOB GAIZ!


----------



## Doom85 (Apr 1, 2010)

The World said:


> Was anyone else getting that Jacob vibe when Jack was convincing Sun to go with him?
> 
> HE'S THE NEW JACOB GAIZ!



Just watch, he'll dig up Locke's corpse and start dunking it in the ocean, while screaming, "still think you're dead?!"

Then Locke will somehow be revived, and they'll both sit down and drink some dark wine.


----------



## Slice (Apr 1, 2010)

Am i seeing too much in this or was there a connection when (island) Sun hit her head at the tree and (flashsideways) Sun at the hotel in the scene immediately following it checking her face in the mirror as if there was something wrong?


But good episode. Some comments flocke made further cemented my belief that the island is connected to the "Pandoras box" myth.


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 1, 2010)

Sneak Peek at nexts week episode (Desmond reality jumping!?!?!?)
Daiku Maryu Gaiking


----------



## Six* (Apr 1, 2010)

Next episode... a certain person is guest starring...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Charlie's gonna be back.


----------



## Man in Black (Apr 1, 2010)

Six said:


> Next episode... a certain person is guest starring...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Makes sense, considering this is a Desmond episode.


*Spoiler*: _Another Guest Star_ 



Faraday is also back. So this must pretty much confirm that Original Timeline Desmond is gonna be going to the Alternate Universe.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 2, 2010)

Slice said:


> Am i seeing too much in this or was there a connection when (island) Sun hit her head at the tree and (flashsideways) Sun at the hotel in the scene immediately following it checking her face in the mirror as if there was something wrong?


She was looking at her ring finger.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 2, 2010)

The World said:


> Was anyone else getting that Jacob vibe when Jack was convincing Sun to go with him?
> 
> HE'S THE NEW JACOB GAIZ!



Yeah, during that scene it was clear that Jack is the most viable candidate to replace Jacob, but it's never that simple.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 2, 2010)

I got Jacob vibes from Jack too. But seriously Locke would have been the ideal candidate, Jacob must've been totally bummed when he found out he died.


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 2, 2010)

Slice said:


> Am i seeing too much in this or was there a connection when (island) Sun hit her head at the tree and (flashsideways) Sun at the hotel in the scene immediately following it checking her face in the mirror as if there was something wrong?


Island Sun hit her head in 2007, sideways Sun looked in the mirror in 2004.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 2, 2010)

Still though she seemed confused about something, either it was the bump on her head or it was what I think I remember seeing which was her glancing at her ring finger.


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 3, 2010)

she does the whole confused look a lot without meaning to. poor thing; i think she was just thinking she needs to get married soon because of the baby


----------



## Taleran (Apr 6, 2010)

Desmond Episode knocks it out the Fucking Park, contender for best episode of the Series.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Apr 6, 2010)

Arguably. I still think 'The Constant' is the best Desmond-centric episode though this was great as well. Very interested to see what will happen next.


----------



## Supa Swag (Apr 6, 2010)

Desmond episodes always seem to be fantastic episodes.

Great episode. Easily the best "X timeline" segment so far. Only Ben's comes close.

So is Desmond aware of everything after he wakes up in the X timeline? Or just enough to be confident in what he's doing?


----------



## Doom85 (Apr 6, 2010)

The episode was really good, helps that there was no wimping out on guest-star appearances. Charlie, Eloise, Daniel, the whole gang was here. We even got a bonus with George Minkowski showing up. And next week Michael is back. This show truly knows how to keep all the characters involved. 

I was mildly worried that the alt-timeline would become the true verse, which I felt would make most of the show pointless, but this episode killed that fear. I see either the alt-verse being erased or the two combining somehow. I mean, it's nice to see most of the characters getting happy endings, but I think LOST is aimed for more of the existing main-timeline characters arriving at such an ending, though it'll probably be more bittersweet than pure happy.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 6, 2010)

Supa Swag said:


> Desmond episodes always seem to be fantastic episodes.
> 
> Great episode. Easily the best "X timeline" segment so far. Only Ben's comes close.
> 
> So is Desmond aware of everything after he wakes up in the X timeline? Or just enough to be confident in what he's doing?



I'd say just enough to be confident in what he's doing.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 6, 2010)

Amazing episode. Just wow. It was kinda like he expected Sayid to show up, and he probably went with him because it'll get him to more of the survivors so he can tell him what he's learned. 

Anyone else get goosebumps when Daniel was like "I'm not trying to set off a nuclear bomb -- I think I already did"


----------



## Noah (Apr 6, 2010)

I may end up changing my mind after a re-watch tomorrow, but I'm gonna go and say that this is my least favorite Desmond episode. Of course, that still puts it easily in the top 10. 

So now B-Desmond's going to be the catalyst for a Dark Tower merger, it seems. But really, is that shocking to anyone at this point?

My only concern is A-Desmond's reaction to Sayid. Is he being calm because Sayid just snapped two necks and might have killed him? Because he knows Sayid and trusts him? Or because he wasn't really willing to help Widmore at all?


----------



## Irishwonder (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah I didn't particularly like this episode.  Too much time spent in the B-Universe.  I'm worried that this season is going to be a let down


----------



## Just Blaze (Apr 7, 2010)

I totally see Lost ending with everybody's memories finally being transferred in the universe with the island missing.  I doubt they will be able to answer all the mysteries but it's pretty obvious they don't have the time.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 7, 2010)

Are you guys kidding that was an awesome episode! Best one so far.


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 7, 2010)

I was half-expecting Minkowski to start having flashes of his alternate life together with Desmond, seeing as he had that same timetravelling thing as Des when he was first introduced.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 7, 2010)

Great episode, immensely satisfying and completely crucial in setting up the final act of the series.  Glad to see Desmond as one of the final players


----------



## Nodonn (Apr 7, 2010)

Desmond episode pek


----------



## Undertaker (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes, alt. reality gets the fuck off

Daniel`s plan:

1) Get on the Island
2) Time-travel
3) Set off nuclear bomb
4) ???
5) Profit!


----------



## The World (Apr 7, 2010)

What I don't understand is does alt Desmond now know about island Desmond? Because it seems island Desmond understands what he was doing in this alt. Universe.


----------



## The World (Apr 7, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Amazing episode. Just wow. It was kinda like he expected Sayid to show up, and he probably went with him because it'll get him to more of the survivors so he can tell him what he's learned.
> 
> Anyone else get goosebumps when Daniel was like "I'm not trying to set off a nuclear bomb -- I think I already did"



I love Daniel's character he is amazing. I like when his alt. self was like, "I'm a musician, not a quantum physicist," Lol yea right.


----------



## -Dargor- (Apr 7, 2010)

The World said:


> What I don't understand is does alt Desmond now know about island Desmond? Because it seems island Desmond understands what he was doing in this alt. Universe.



Guessing so, judging from him goin' unconscious when he shaked penny's hand and then waking up in main reality, he might just be slipping between the two with the same consciousness.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 7, 2010)

Noah said:


> My only concern is A-Desmond's reaction to Sayid. Is he being calm because Sayid just snapped two necks and might have killed him? Because he knows Sayid and trusts him? Or because he wasn't really willing to help Widmore at all?



Or maybe he knows that Sayid is taking him where he'll eventually end up, the main island.


----------



## Memos (Apr 7, 2010)

Shark Skin said:


> Or maybe he knows that Sayid is taking him where he'll eventually end up, the main island.


I thought this as well. He knows what he has to do and that probably has him meeting up with Locke.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 7, 2010)

Irishwonder said:


> Yeah I didn't particularly like this episode.  Too much time spent in the B-Universe.  I'm worried that this season is going to be a let down



That was completely intentional


----------



## Parallax (Apr 7, 2010)

I really liked how it revealed what I've been thinking the whole time, in that there is something inherently wrong with the alt universe.  This has been hinted at in a majority of the episodes but this basically confirmed it.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 7, 2010)

Good episode which sets things up for the next eps to answer some of the many questions.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Apr 7, 2010)

Pretty nice episode. I think the reason why they need Desmond and the alternate universe to solve whatever's wrong with the 'real' universe is because all the important people with the 'answers' are here in this universe (Daniel, Eloise, etc) while they're either dead or off-island in the real universe so Desmond's gonna find out what they need to do from them in the alternate universe.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Apr 7, 2010)

Great episode!  It was nice to see Charlie again.

I'm betting that the climax of the series is going to involve characters from the two timelines working together, with Desmond as the go-between.



Noah said:


> My only concern is A-Desmond's reaction to Sayid. Is he being calm because Sayid just snapped two necks and might have killed him? Because he knows Sayid and trusts him? Or because he wasn't really willing to help Widmore at all?



I wondered about that too.  And it was also odd how Desmond went from hating Widmore's guts to being completely compliant.


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 7, 2010)

i loved the ep.

sorta played out like i thought things would. 

Missed good ol Faraday. Claire makes me have jungle fever.

I dont know how to read Desmond anymore. I think he's cool with everything since he seems to have a sort of understanding of the big picture but i dunno. he seems out of it.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 7, 2010)

Akatsuki210 said:


> I wondered about that too.  And it was also odd how Desmond went from hating Widmore's guts to being completely compliant.



I think it has to do with how he sees this alternate timeline. 

He sees he has a good relationship with Charles. Seems to have a good life until everyone seems to start bringing up the fact that he's alone in life. Then starts to see flashes of this other life (the original timeline) and finds out what it feels like to be in love with someone. And finally he's able to find this person even though it felt it would never happen.

 I think that since he's seen that because his life in the alternate timeline seems to be headed in a good direction he's more willing to go along with Charles' plan. Possibly because he feels that if he accomplishes his mission, he'll be able to return to his alternate lifetime. At least that's what I got from the way he seemed to be acting.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 7, 2010)

I hated this episode.


----------



## Athrum (Apr 8, 2010)

Same, the series seems to head in a direction of a "Wizard did it" finale. And here was i hoping they actually explained something in this final season, apart from Richard's immortality nothing else was answered.


----------



## ez (Apr 8, 2010)

well, at least the alternative storyline makes more sense now. they're finally beginning to wrap things up. hopefully hurely doesn't bite the bullet come the next episode.


----------



## Doom85 (Apr 8, 2010)

Athrum said:


> And here was i hoping they actually explained something in this final season, apart from Richard's immortality nothing else was answered.



-the monster's true form
-what happened to the statue
-how the Black Rock arrived on the Island
-where Richard came from to begin with

As for supernatural explanations, why surprised? The show had a freakin' MONSTER from day one. The show has always had a mix of science and supernatural. Science/faith, people, it's flat out been stated in-show.


----------



## SQHatake (Apr 8, 2010)

This episode was absolutly fantastic, such brilliance is magnificent ^^ Best so far!


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Apr 8, 2010)

I began watching lost a couple weeks ago from season 1, and i'm already on season 6..I am so addicted...I love how i have no understanding at all of whats going on, so every week i'm glued trying to find out if the theory's i have cooked up are actually true.


----------



## Athrum (Apr 8, 2010)

Doom85 said:


> -the monster's true form
> -what happened to the statue
> -how the Black Rock arrived on the Island
> -where Richard came from to begin with
> ...



Yeah forgot about the monster's true form.
As for the statue and the boat, they don't even matter tbh.


----------



## Doom85 (Apr 8, 2010)

Athrum said:


> As for the statue and the boat, they don't even matter tbh.



Unanswered questions are unanswered questions. And dude, it's a massive STATUE on the Island, I think we'd like to know how it was destroyed. And the Black Rock was a mystery since Season 1, and now it's nicely used to explain how Richard came to the Island.


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Apr 8, 2010)

Doom85 said:


> Unanswered questions are unanswered questions. And dude, it's a massive STATUE on the Island, I think we'd like to know how it was destroyed. And the Black Rock was a mystery since Season 1, and now it's nicely used to explain how Richard came to the Island.



Yeah i'm with him on that one.  It would be nice to know the meaning of that statue, and who and why they destroyed it.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 8, 2010)

Didn't the statue break when the Black Rock came to the island in the storm.


----------



## Doom85 (Apr 8, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> Didn't the statue break when the Black Rock came to the island in the storm.



Yeah, the tidal wave destroyed the statue and then threw the Black Rock into the middle of the Island.

Also: how well do you know your LOST quotes:  I got 18/20 myself.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 8, 2010)

I got 11. Those aren't even memorable quotes.


----------



## Doom85 (Apr 9, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Those aren't even memorable quotes.



True, it's probably more aimed at people like me who have watched each season an embarrassingly huge amount of times.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 9, 2010)

I've watched S1-S3 fully like 3 times. Still pretty hard ones.


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 10, 2010)

What I want to know is why the Others are so lame on screen but kick so much ass off screen. On screen they get tracked down by Kate, gunned down by Claire etc. Off screen they assault people with whispers, they walked past Eko with bare feet and didn't make a sound, cause Juliet's husband to get hit by a bus etc. Are these _really_ the same guys?


----------



## Jotun (Apr 10, 2010)

Well you could make a point that the island was helping somewhat.

ALL BOW DOWN TO THE ISLAND


----------



## Doom85 (Apr 10, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> What I want to know is why the Others are so lame on screen but kick so much ass off screen. On screen they get tracked down by Kate, gunned down by Claire etc. Off screen they assault people with whispers, they walked past Eko with bare feet and didn't make a sound, cause Juliet's husband to get hit by a bus etc. Are these _really_ the same guys?



Uh, don't forget them owning the entire LOST group in the Season 2 finale in less than half a minute, or wiping the floor with all the mercenaries except Keamy. Now if we're talking Season 5/6 Others, dude, they've taken a shitload of casualties (Ethan, Goodwin, Klugh, Mikhail, Tom, Ryan, etc.) over the seasons, probably everyone's who is left are a bunch of amateurs. Not everyone knows how to use a gun effectively.

Also, it's never been completely confirmed that the whispers are directly coming from the Others. I've heard reportedly new week's episode will address this a bit.


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 11, 2010)

Doom85 said:


> Uh, don't forget them owning the entire LOST group in the Season 2 finale in less than half a minute


I remember the season _3_ finale. When soldiers with guns got pwned by Hugo in a fat ugly car.



> or wiping the floor with all the mercenaries except Keamy.


I remember it being Smokey wiping the floor with the mercenaries 



> Also, it's never been completely confirmed that the whispers are directly coming from the Others. I've heard reportedly new week's episode will address this a bit.


Good.


----------



## Slice (Apr 11, 2010)

"I'm a musician, not a scientist"

great line, makes me miss Daniel even more 

I'm really curious how they will wrap it all up in the few episodes left.


----------



## Doom85 (Apr 11, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> I remember the season _3_ finale. When soldiers with guns got pwned by Hugo in a fat ugly car.
> 
> I remember it being Smokey wiping the floor with the mercenaries



-Um, only Ryan was shooting at Hurley, and it's kinda obvious now that Hurley is practically untouchable. The next Other got taken out by Sayid, since you know, it's SAYID, and then Tom was badly outnumbered since he was the only one left. Besides, that was an awesome moment for Hurley, I won't have anyone dissing it. 

-Actually, the monster only killed one and fatally injured another. The remaining 4 mercenaries were taken out by the Others with some help from Kate and Sayid.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 11, 2010)

Slice said:


> "I'm a musician, not a *physicist*"
> 
> great line, makes me miss Daniel even more
> 
> I'm really curious how they will wrap it all up in the few episodes left.


fixed to save face


----------



## Man in Black (Apr 12, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> I remember the season _3_ finale. When soldiers with guns got pwned by Hugo in a fat ugly car.


Only one soldier got run over while the others were just suprised and then Sawyer and Juliet came in with their guns and Sayid did some crazy shit and snapped one guys neck with his legs.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 12, 2010)

They weren't soldiers just Others with guns.


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 13, 2010)

> ABC has found more time to say goobye to "Lost."
> 
> The network has decided to supersize its farewell to the iconic drama, expanding a previously announced one-hour pre-show to two full hours. The special is now expected to air from 7-9 p.m. on Sunday, May 23, right before the two-hour "Lost" finale.
> 
> ...




daaamn five hours of lost. still, i remembe syfy giving bsg a marathon prior to its ending.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 13, 2010)

Eh, 2 hour pre-show. Is that one of those summaries that they do?


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 13, 2010)

me thinks it won't have that funny cirus female narrator explaining everything in 30 minutes.

i can't believe kimmel is having his show dedicated to lost.


----------



## ez (Apr 13, 2010)

i have a feeling the hurley-centric episode will either be one of the best or one of the more boring ones. i'm hoping for the former.


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 13, 2010)

i think we can expect a lot of "dude"


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 13, 2010)

there's certainly an ample amount of "son of a bitch" from sawyer


----------



## Taleran (Apr 13, 2010)

Round the world and home again
That's the sailor's way
Faster faster, faster faster

There's no earthly way of knowing
Which direction we are going
There's no knowing where we're rowing
Or which way the river's flowing

Is it raining, is it snowing
Is a hurricane a-blowing

Not a speck of light is showing
So the danger must be growing
Are the fires of Hell a-glowing
Is the grisly reaper mowing

Yes, the danger must be growing
For the rowers keep on rowing
And they're certainly not showing
Any signs that they are slowing


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 13, 2010)

I want to see something along the lines of "are you man enough"


----------



## Taleran (Apr 13, 2010)

this episode had the single most out of left field scene in the ENTIRE SERIES


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 13, 2010)

I wonder if 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Desmond


 is really dead. And why did he run over 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Locke with his car?


 Poor guy gets a shitty life in two worlds.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 13, 2010)

The ending made me laugh hard. I couldn't help it.



Big Boss said:


> I wonder if
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Desmond got a subconscious feeling that "Locke" was nothing but trouble... because he pushed him down the well in the Alt. timeline. 

And I'm pretty sure Desmond isn't dead.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The preview for next week's episode spoiled Desmond's fate. He's alive.




I liked Jack's reaction to meeting "Locke"


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 13, 2010)

Desmond is fucking awesome. he's on some Jacob/Jedi shit.

This episode was fucking great.

baby girl blew the fuck up and that had me trippin. The writers are funny for having Ben confirm her only reason for being on the show.

The voices and shit explained. who did Michael ask to forgive him? i couldnt hear well. Who else is stuck on the island as a spirit?

When the frick is Mr. Ecko coming back.

John Locke is the most fucked over character ever. I laughed my ass off so hard. He flew out the chair lol.

Am i da only one who saw that hair product commercial with Kate in it? i didnt think she was fine before but damn she look like she can be a freak.

and Jack and Smocke Meeting was epics.


----------



## John (Apr 13, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> baby girl blew the fuck up and that had me trippin.


 I loved how she said she was training her whole life for this then 5 minutes later that happens.


----------



## Man in Black (Apr 13, 2010)

Pretty good episode.

Jack and (F)Locke having an actual conversation in the next episode is gonna be great.

Ilana's death was so random and crazy, but I guess her character really doesn't matter anymore. Being so close to the end of the series they probably wanna focus on the main characters.

Also, I think Desmond hit Locke with his car so he could have memories of his Original Timeline Existence and also meet up with Jack in the hospital. Although, it certainly did seem like revenge.


----------



## -Dargor- (Apr 13, 2010)

The previews lead me to believe that if alternate Locke were to die, it would affect fake Locke in the current timeline, they've put way too much emphasis on it.

Also, I'm starting to want Sayid to get his ass kicked for some reason, he's too good at being an evil son of a bitch.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Apr 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The whispers finally being explained was cool, and it was nice to see Michael again.  Hurley getting to be with Libby in the alternate timeline was sweet too.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 13, 2010)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Pretty good episode.
> 
> Jack and (F)Locke having an actual conversation in the next episode is gonna be great.
> 
> ...



That's an interesting way of looking at it. When the turned Locke over it reminded me of how he looked after Cooper pushed him out the window. Although he was a bit bloodier then and the left side of his  head and face were also bleeding.


----------



## benstevens19 (Apr 13, 2010)

Akatsuki210 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The whispers finally being explained was cool, and it was nice to see Michael again.  Hurley getting to be with Libby in the alternate timeline was sweet too.



That was the worst part of the episode, so anti climatic. it was just explained to us, no mind fuck reveal, Michael just said yeah Hugo, thats what it was.   now we'll never see the whispers again.


----------



## Noah (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm half convinced that the whispers are still the Smoke Monster. 

-Right before she died, Shannon heard whispers and saw Walt. He was definitely not dead.
-Eko heard the whispers (I think) right before Yemi(yami?) appeared before him. Moments later....smoke monster murders him.
-When Ben stole Alex from Danielle, he told her that if she wanted to live, she should run whenever she heard the whispers.
-Did Richard hear whispers before his wife showed up in the Black Rock?

I'm still not entirely convinced, although it would be nice to have that explained and done with.

As far as the rest of the episode: Lol @ Anna Lucia II
Just moments before, we were commenting about how carelessly she was handling the bag of dynamite.


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 14, 2010)

Whispers explanation doesn't make any sense. They've never appeared randomly, always when shit was about to happen.


----------



## perman07 (Apr 14, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> Whispers explanation doesn't make any sense. They've never appeared randomly, always when shit was about to happen.


I agree, but it doesn't make sense that Micheal would lie to Hurley either (unless his whole talking to the dead thing is a major case of manipulation by some instigator), so it seems this is the explanation the writers went with.

Feels like an ass-pull. This is the final season after all, they probably have a list of things they feel they have to answer.


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 14, 2010)

I read on lost-forum.com that someone thought the whispers could actually be on the good guys' side, _warning_ them that Others/Smokey is coming to pwn them instead of being part of the pwning. That makes a little more sense I suppose. Still doesn't explain Ana Lucia vs Shannon though.


----------



## MuNaZ (Apr 14, 2010)

the whole Michael actually saying was unnecessary it was very likely on the first Michael scene...
But my guess it can be any spirit that's stuck, so either good or evil.
On the Ana Lucia vs Shannon, i guess it can try to say anything like "you've reached other survivors" but it always comes out in a spooky way.

Anyway Desmond running over lock was so awesome  Locke or Ben who takes more damage before the season ends?
how great it would be Locke started to move after this?


----------



## Jotun (Apr 14, 2010)

So either Locke dies as a result of Desmond wanting revenge, or he survives and becomes "enlightened"


----------



## perman07 (Apr 14, 2010)

Lost to me is starting to feel like a clusterfuck of plot details.. So many messed up things have happened and feel like I've lost control of where the mysteries even are anymore.

The Others seemed like they had answers, but Ben seems as ignorant as everyone else. The Temple people seemed like they had answers, but it seemed to boil down to "Jacob good, Smoke bad".

I think season 6 has been way weaker than 4 and 5 personally..


----------



## Undertaker (Apr 14, 2010)

the greatest ending of 6th season episode

Q: What did Locke think when he saw a car running over him?
A: I don`t understand!


----------



## Gonder (Apr 14, 2010)

man you just got to feel sorry for locke the poor guy never catches break


----------



## Memos (Apr 14, 2010)

It's indication of Locke/MiB being a good villian that I really didn't feel anything for alt-Locke getting run over by Desmond. Maybe I just like Desmond that much more :/

I did _not_ see that ending coming, though. And neither did I see Desmond being pushed down the well :/

Great things in store for the next few weeks. And I am most looking forward to the explanation of the creepy jungle kids that Locke/MiB doesn't seem to like. I guess we'll find out more about them in the MiB/Jacob-centric episode.


----------



## Bart (Apr 14, 2010)

Interesting, Kusuriuri 

I still think those jungle kids are Aaron and David, and I wouldn't be surprised if we seen Ji Yeon in the upcoming episodes. By the way, Damon and Carlton better explain Walt soon!

Did you or anyone notice Locke's green eyes at the end?

Looks like we'll be seeing Desmond in next weeks episode


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Memos (Apr 14, 2010)

I think Walt is done with. He was always being discussed around season 4 and Locke meeting him and basically saying goodbye was Walt being taken out of the story. I was annoyed that we didn't get an explanation for his bird attracting super powers, but alas.

@Grrblt: wtf? :/


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 14, 2010)

youtube comments say the talking voice is from Willy Wonka


----------



## Bart (Apr 14, 2010)

Kusuriuri, if Walt was done with then he wouldn't have appeared last season or Michael wouldn't have made his appearance or even having his appearance to Locke in the Season 3 finale.

Anyone could have told Locke he had work to do. Why remind us of the visions Shannon had of him at the beginning of S2 a couple months ago in "The Substitute," with the similar visions the MiB has of the blond kid?

I think their game is to have us  forget him as soon as possible, so that his apperance will be completely unexpected, and of course, there was an old rumour that Matthew Fox and Malcolm Kelley filmed a scene for Season 6 years ago, but that's conjecture anyhow 

P.S. Grrblt awesome link, and yeah strange Willy Wonka stuff


----------



## Gonder (Apr 14, 2010)

Bart said:


> Interesting, Kusuriuri
> 
> I still think those jungle kids are Aaron and David, and I wouldn't be surprised if we seen Ji Yeon in the upcoming episodes. By the way, Damon and Carlton better explain Walt soon!
> 
> ...



no it younger jacob(blonde kid)  the older kid with brown hair is mib 

it pretty clear now jacob and Mib are brothers


----------



## Bart (Apr 14, 2010)

I wouldn't say brothers, but you never know, also David is set to appear in the season finale so that's kind of interesting, and you know who is set to appear in the Jacob/MIB centric episode? It's Claire.


----------



## Memos (Apr 14, 2010)

Bart said:


> Kusuriuri, if Walt was done with then he wouldn't have appeared last season or Michael wouldn't have made his appearance or even having his appearance to Locke in the Season 3 finale.
> 
> Anyone could have told Locke he had work to do. Why remind us of the visions Shannon had of him at the beginning of S2 a couple months ago in "The Substitute," with the similar visions the MiB has of the blond kid?
> 
> ...


Remind me again what season Locke met Walt in the real world. (well, real as in off the island )

I would like the bold to be correct, but I don't see what role he would play in this anymore. It is too late for someone to come to the island now, especially after the importance Desmond's arrival was given.


----------



## Bart (Apr 14, 2010)

Well he appeared last season in Locke's episode, "The Life and Death of Jeremy Bentham".

Yeah, I know it seems that way, but why not show Michael and Walt on the plane at the beginning of Season 6 yet show Boone. Not that I'm saying Boone was not important, but I'm still surprised nothing's been mentioned about him.

It would be a crime if Walt's abilities were not explained, given what occured in S1, S2 and S3.


----------



## Memos (Apr 14, 2010)

Bart said:


> Well he appeared last season in Locke's episode, "The Life and Death of Jeremy Bentham".
> 
> Yeah, I know it seems that way, but why not show Michael and Walt on the plane at the beginning of Season 6 yet show Boone. Not that I'm saying Boone was not important, but I'm still surprised nothing's been mentioned about him.
> 
> It would be a crime if Walt's abilities were not explained, given what occured in S1, S2 and S3.


I think Boone was there to show us how different people's lives could be without the interference of the island/jacob on their lives. I guess in this universe they didn't have the incestious relationship and thus didn't end up together as they did originally. Not saying the island caused their relationship, but it had other implications which affected them.

Also, I think Boone was there mainly for Locke. We could see that even though they would still have had some kind of link, it wouldn't end badly.

It would be a crime, but what can you do. I guess that's just something that had to be be overlooked in the bigger picture.


----------



## Bart (Apr 14, 2010)

I think you've hit the nail on the head with that, and yeah I'm beginning to see why they included Boone there as well.

Hmm, but if they planned everything from the beginning, especially considering they knew by Season 3 the amount of episodes they would have for the future seasons, save the whole writers strike glitch.

I can't stop laughing at what MIB did to Desmond and what Desmond to Locke.


----------



## Memos (Apr 14, 2010)

Bart said:


> I think you've hit the nail on the head with that, and yeah I'm beginning to see why they included Boone there as well.
> 
> Hmm, but if they planned everything from the beginning, especially considering they knew by Season 3 the amount of episodes they would have for the future seasons, save the whole writers strike glitch.
> 
> I can't stop laughing at what MIB did to Desmond and what Desmond to Locke.


Although they had the basic outline from the beginning, or almost the beginning, they did change certain things. Ben was originally meant to die soon after he was caught, but ended up being written into such a larger role due to the character being received well and the actor doing such a brilliant job with the role. Things evolve over the years. Sometimes it ends up well and sometimes not. Oh well.

MiB looked so annoyed at Desmond just before he pushed him in there. I wonder just why. Maybe it was because he can't really affect him with his words in the same way he does to most others. There has been much talk about how if you let Jacob or MiB talk, then it is too late, so they obviously rely somewhat on their words to affect people.


----------



## Bart (Apr 14, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> Although they had the basic outline from the beginning, or almost the beginning, they did change certain things. Ben was originally meant to die soon after he was caught, but ended up being written into such a larger role due to the character being received well and the actor doing such a brilliant job with the role. Things evolve over the years. Sometimes it ends up well and sometimes not. Oh well.
> 
> MiB looked so annoyed at Desmond just before he pushed him in there. I wonder just why. Maybe it was because he can't really affect him with his words in the same way he does to most others. There has been much talk about how if you let Jacob or MiB talk, then it is too late, so they obviously rely somewhat on their words to affect people.



Well yeah, but apparently Richard was meant for the role, but they changed it, though I don't think it would have been a major difference, but then again Season 3 was just bad written and clearly a spur of the moment as opposed to the other seasons.

Yeah he certainly did lol. I could imagine him thinking, "You threw me down a well, so I'm going to make 100% sure you'll never walk again." Woh, that's a really good point with the thing about Jacob and MiB, but flashsideways Locke isn't infected by MiB, now is he?


----------



## Memos (Apr 14, 2010)

Bart said:


> Well yeah, but apparently Richard was meant for the role, but they changed it, though I don't think it would have been a major difference, but then again Season 3 was just bad written and clearly a spur of the moment as opposed to the other seasons.
> 
> Yeah he certainly did lol. I could imagine him thinking, "You threw me down a well, so I'm going to make 100% sure you'll never walk again." Woh, that's a really good point with the thing about Jacob and MiB, but flashsideways Locke isn't infected by MiB, now is he?



Richard was meant for the role?  I would have liked to see that. I love the way Ben has been, but Richard would have been interesting, nonetheless.

I honestly don't know what is going on with the sideways yet, but I can see that the sideways reality is almost calibrating with the island reality. The 'good' people on the island are good in the sideways and same with the 'evil' people. I think this was best demonstrated by Sayid and Ben who went through the good-to-bad/bad-to-good process at the same time during their respective episodes. I may be reaching, though. So, I don't think the sideways people are directly affected by the island, but the fates of the people will eventually meet. You can see how Hurley's date with Libby was almost exactly like their date on the island.

Also, was I the only one that laughed really hard when whatsherface died when she dropped the bag of dynamite?  It was a real Artz moment


----------



## Bart (Apr 14, 2010)

Definitely 

Yeah exactly, and it's sort of like the theories of quantum mechanics, to an extent I suppose lol. But yeah the flashsideways may not influence the Island at all, as its quite clear its the other way aroud.

I didn't laugh at first, as that was just so shocking, perhaps even more than what happened to Desmond and Locke, but yeah a real Artz moment


----------



## Taleran (Apr 14, 2010)

It seems like the Desmond episode was really the turning point in the series from setup to Crash Course to the End. The theme of the episode was really Violence begets more Violence so Ben Richard and Miles should be fearful.


----------



## Memos (Apr 14, 2010)

Taleran said:


> It seems like the Desmond episode was really the turning point in the series from setup to Crash Course to the End. The theme of the episode was really Violence begets more Violence so Ben Richard and Miles should be fearful.



Desmond looked so goddamn awesome.


----------



## Bart (Apr 14, 2010)

Taleran thanks for that


----------



## Doom85 (Apr 14, 2010)

FYI, it's mysterious kid, not kids. The same actor played them both times, so for now we should assume it's meant to be one person. Personally, I think the "kid" is meant to be an enforcer of the "rules" (which have been reference several times throughout the series). His appearance before the Man in Black suggests that MiB is about to get a nice amount of payback from someone, which unnerves MiB (especially since he revealed his fear of death to Kate). MiB may have found a loophole, but apparently he still ultimately is breaking the rules, and there has to be consequences. I doubt it's meant to be Jacob reincarnated as someone suggested (think it might have been another forum), if that were the case the idea of a candidate becoming the next "Jacob" would be pointless.

Also, regarding the whispers, they have appeared randomly. With what we now know about the Others, them spying on Sayid at the end of 1x9 seems random and unlikely. Sawyer hearing them in 1x16, along with the voice of the man he killed, made it extremely unlikely it could have been the Others. When Shannon hears them before she gets shot, several phrases (through the transcripts) from Boone are spoken. They have also appeared in the Season 3 finale and Season 4 beginning when all the Others would have been in the Temple. Now, they have appeared when Others show up or attack, but that could easily be explained as the dead allies/friends of the attacked warning the non-Others.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Apr 14, 2010)

So there were four (including Richard and Jack who were both for blowing up the plane and knew that they would have been safe) people on that beach who would have been perfectly safe carrying the dynamite even with the excessive amounts of leaked nitroglycerin yet Ilana was the one throwing it to the ground.

PIS anyone?


----------



## perman07 (Apr 14, 2010)

Rob` said:


> So there were four (including Richard and Jack who were both for blowing up the plane and knew that they would have been safe) people on that beach who would have been perfectly safe carrying the dynamite even with the excessive amounts of leaked nitroglycerin yet Ilana was the one throwing it to the ground.
> 
> PIS anyone?


What do you mean they would have been safe?


----------



## Memos (Apr 14, 2010)

perman07 said:


> What do you mean they would have been safe?



The island wouldn't have allowed for them to die because they are still needed.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 14, 2010)

The island is done with her. She could've died any other way.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 14, 2010)

Rob` said:


> So there were four (including Richard and Jack who were both for blowing up the plane and knew that they would have been safe) people on that beach who would have been perfectly safe carrying the dynamite even with the excessive amounts of leaked nitroglycerin yet Ilana was the one throwing it to the ground.
> 
> PIS anyone?



Not really her mission was to protect them there is NO way she would have let anyone near the dynamite while she was there and alive.


----------



## perman07 (Apr 14, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> The island wouldn't have allowed for them to die because they are still needed.


Hmm, I thought that was just Richard? When was it stated that Candidates had that Island protection?


----------



## Taleran (Apr 14, 2010)

By the fact that Michael wasn't able to kill himself with that Revolver, Jack not being able to jump off the Bridge etc etc etc.


----------



## Grrblt (Apr 14, 2010)

And when Jack lit a dynamite in the Black rock, just a few eps ago.


----------



## Memos (Apr 14, 2010)

Taleran said:


> By the fact that Michael wasn't able to kill himself with that Revolver, Jack not being able to jump off the Bridge etc etc etc.



Also Jack and Richard in the Black Rock with the dynamite.

edit: damn you, Gbrilt!!!


----------



## Taleran (Apr 14, 2010)

There are a ton of little scenes you can go back to

Hurley about to crash the Dharma van
Rose and her Cancer
Claire being able to deliver a child
Jin and his proximity to a good deal of explosions.


----------



## Bart (Apr 14, 2010)

*Jacob and MIB?*

From "The Substitute"



From "Everybody Loves Hugo"


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Apr 14, 2010)

perman07 said:


> What do you mean they would have been safe?



Well for a start Richard knows he has been touched by Jacob and is therefore invincible to suicide or accident so it would have made sense for him to get the dynamite and remember when he wanted to kill himself he had to get Jack to try and murder him at which point they found out that Jack has been afforded they same protection.

Everyone seems to think I was talking about who the island is and isn't done with (which I suppose is a valid point to) but I was just talking about Jacob's protection.

The other two I was talking about were Sun and Hurley but I suppose they don't know that Jacob has touched the two of them.

Also was this the first time Jack had seen Smokey appearing as John?


----------



## Memos (Apr 14, 2010)

Rob` said:


> Well for a start Richard knows he has been touched by Jacob and is therefore invincible to suicide or accident so it would have made sense for him to get the dynamite and remember when he wanted to kill himself he had to get Jack to try and murder him at which point they found out that Jack has been afforded they same protection.
> 
> Everyone seems to think I was talking about who the island is and isn't done with (which I suppose is a valid point to) but I was just talking about Jacob's protection.
> 
> Also was this the first time Jack had seen Smokey appearing as John?


I always considered Jacob's protection as the same as the island's protection.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 14, 2010)

Bart said:


> *Jacob and MIB?*
> 
> From "The Substitute"
> 
> ...




They are played by the same actor (Kenton Duty) but with apparently different hair colours. They could be twins though (like the biblical Jacob and Esau).


----------



## perman07 (Apr 14, 2010)

Rob` said:


> Well for a start Richard knows he has been touched by Jacob and is therefore invincible to suicide or accident so it would have made sense for him to get the dynamite and remember when he wanted to kill himself he had to get Jack to try and murder him at which point they found out that Jack has been afforded they same protection.
> 
> Everyone seems to think I was talking about who the island is and isn't done with (which I suppose is a valid point to) but I was just talking about Jacob's protection.
> 
> ...


Ah, I connected Jacob touching Richard to him being invulnerable, but didn't connect that to the other people he had touched.

On the other hand, read this part from lostpedia:


> As seen in "Ab Aeterno", Jacob first engages in fisticuffs with Richard before he discusses giving him a gift. After Richard declares he wants to live forever Jacob reaches over and grasps Richard's shoulder. This indicates that Jacob's touch bestows a gift only when it is Jacob's intent. Richard is also wrapped in a blanket over his clothes, which indicates that Jacob's touch is not affected by layers of clothing.



Richard is ageless, invulnerability might be a bi-product of that. Jacob made Richard ageless *after* Richard indicated wanting to live forever, meaning you could say Richard *chose* it himself.

Choice seems to be a continuous theme when it comes to Jacob. He never tells people what do.

As such, I wonder whether Jacob touching Jack, Hugo, Kate, Sawyer, Sun and Jin might have other implications than invulnerability since they didn't choose it, but it's certainly possible.

Richard isn't a candidate after all, meaning we know the touch meant different things for him and for the others.


----------



## Bart (Apr 14, 2010)

Yasha said:


> They are played by the same actor (Kenton Duty) but with apparently different hair colours. They could be twins though (like the biblical Jacob and Esau).



Woh, really, Yasha?

That's interesting, so perhaps it could be Aaron, or twins like you said, but wouldn't that mean Jacob and Esau (MiB) would look alot similar in adult form, naturally?



perman07 said:


> As such, I wonder whether Jacob touching Jack, Hugo, Kate, Sawyer, Sun and Jin might have other implications than invulnerability since they didn't choose it, but it's certainly possible.



Looks like we know how Jack survived that suicide attempt in Season 3, eh?


----------



## Yasha (Apr 14, 2010)

Bart said:


> Woh, really, Yasha?
> 
> That's interesting, so perhaps it could be Aaron, or twins like you said, but wouldn't that mean Jacob and Esau (MiB) would look alot similar in adult form, naturally?



Yes, but we don't know for sure that the Man in Black that Richard met was his original look.


----------



## Bart (Apr 14, 2010)

Yasha said:


> Yes, but we don't know for sure that the Man in Black that Richard met was his original look.



Oh, that's interesting, and I wouldn't be surprised but wasn't that look established when we first saw him with Jacob at the end of Season 5?


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Apr 14, 2010)

Lol, Illana saying she trained her whole life to protect them and then blowing up was just hilarious. I wonder what the actress thought when she read that. And props to Ben for mentioning that too. 

About Hurley remembering his Island memories after the kiss with Libby reminds me of the episode in the past where Daniel Faraday mentioned to Desmond about them needing their Anchor to focus their memories and self in one plane so perhaps Libby was Hurley's anchor for him to remember his Island memories. Maybe for the people in the alternate timeline to remember their Island memories, they need to find their anchor as well.

I get the feeling that kid is Jacob's reincarnation or something. Since MIB can't hurt Jacob and he already went through one gigantic scheme to kill him the first time. He can't really do anything to him now while he's 'recovering' maybe.


----------



## Doom85 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> I get the feeling that kid is Jacob's reincarnation or something. Since MIB can't hurt Jacob and he already went through one gigantic scheme to kill him the first time. He can't really do anything to him now while he's 'recovering' maybe.



But like I said in an earlier post, such a twist would make the candidate plot pointless. There's no point in someone becoming the next Jacob if the original one isn't permanently dead. Plus, the LOST writers have repeatedly stood by their "dead is dead" policy, which we thought they had averted with Locke in Season 5 but now we know better. Sure, Sayid came back to life (though he was only dead for 2 hours), but hardly without some serious side-effects. I doubt they would suddenly change their policy, even for someone like Jacob.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Apr 14, 2010)

Doom85 said:


> But like I said in an earlier post, such a twist would make the candidate plot pointless. There's no point in someone becoming the next Jacob if the original one isn't permanently dead. Plus, the LOST writers have repeatedly stood by their "dead is dead" policy, which we thought they had averted with Locke in Season 5 but now we know better. Sure, Sayid came back to life (though he was only dead for 2 hours), but hardly without some serious side-effects. I doubt they would suddenly change their policy, even for someone like Jacob.



Don't forget that Jacob wants to quit and get a replacement for himself, irregardless of whether or not MIB was plotting to kill him.

Jacob has so far been completely unconcerned about his own death for some reason. I could imagine the possibility that while his new 'body' (The kid) is recovering and just hanging around taunting MIB, his spirit is hanging out with Hurley to continue his plans and by the time he's ready to be back in his body, he would have dealt with MIB through the candidates and also by that time, one of the candidates will be ready to finally replace him and he can leave after that to wherever he wants to go retire or something.


----------



## Doom85 (Apr 15, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Don't forget that Jacob wants to quit and get a replacement for himself, irregardless of whether or not MIB was plotting to kill him.
> 
> Jacob has so far been completely unconcerned about his own death for some reason.



-that has never been suggested. The first time Jacob suggested getting candidates was after the Man in Black's threat to kill him, so as far as we know the candidates are just meant to be a back-up plan should he die. There's yet to be proof that Jacob actually wanted to quit. Heck, he even told the MiB that he would never let him escape as long as he was alive, so that certainly sounds like Jacob intended to keep the job for life
-not true. Miles said that Jacob had faith in Ben and didn't think he was about to die. Heck, he even tries to calm Ben down in the confrontation in the Season 5 finale. Doesn't sound like someone who unconcerned about their death to me.


----------



## Bart (Apr 15, 2010)

But does anyone think that Locke will be back, as in resurrected?


----------



## perman07 (Apr 15, 2010)

No.

10 chars.


----------



## Memos (Apr 15, 2010)

Definitely not. I would love him to come back, but he has served his purpose, and done it well. The writers have been adamant about dead characters staying dead and having him come back would somewhat do his character and his belief injustice.


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 15, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> Definitely not. I would love him to come back, but he has served his purpose, and done it well. *The writers have been adamant about dead characters staying dead* and having him come back would somewhat do his character and his belief injustice.



would be correct but sayid in season 6 proves otherwise.
i agree with the locke thing, he should remain dead


----------



## Doom85 (Apr 15, 2010)

insi_tv said:


> would be correct but sayid in season 6 proves otherwise.
> i agree with the locke thing, he should remain dead



True, but there were a lot of special circumstances:

-Jacob had already told Hurley in advance how to save Sayid, though granted Jacob probably just meant the "dunking in the water" method the Others tried
-Sayid was only dead for two hours, with his body full intact
-he hardly came back without side effects, since he now apparently has The Sickness, which partially may be what killed his emotions. In other words, he might as well be dead

As for Locke, yeah he was my favorite character, but he shouldn't come back to life. At least Ben set the record straight at the funeral, as opposed to all the dissing that came Locke's way after we found out he was dead. Locke saved the Losties countless times, hell Juliet even thanked him, just because he unknowingly helped MiB near the end (and that's more Ben's fault if anything) doesn't make him a "failure for life" like some haters have said.


----------



## Bart (Apr 15, 2010)

Woh, I wasn't expecting those responses.

There is a reason why Locke is at that specific seating position on Lost's take on da Vinci's Last Supper, . That should be a little hint that Locke may very well pull a Jesus and be resurrected when all is said and done.


----------



## Memos (Apr 15, 2010)

Bart said:


> Woh, I wasn't expecting those responses.
> 
> There is a reason why Locke is at that specific seating position on Lost's take on da Vinci's Last Supper, . That should be a little hint that Locke may very well pull a Jesus and be resurrected when all is said and done.



Interesting how Richard and Ilyana (that's her name, right?) are on MiB's group's side.


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 15, 2010)

is that last supper picture canon?


----------



## Memos (Apr 15, 2010)

It was a publicity picture so I would say so.


----------



## ExoSkel (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm beginning to dislike Sayid. Hope he dies.


----------



## JJ (Apr 15, 2010)

Locke said something to Jack about how the body may die, but the soul lives or something of that nature.  I would not be surprised to see the real Locke come back in some form. Yes, dead is dead yet I believe there are certain circumstances that may throw that off (Sayid).

I still don't like how Ilana was killed off. It just seemed like they were wasting time having her character there. I have a feeling we'll see her again soon.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 15, 2010)

Was a decent episode,I liked last week's better. Ilana's death was so random, it felt her character was rather a waste.
I knew MIB would push Desmond down the dwell,now the ending was rather surprising.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 15, 2010)

I hope we get to see Mr. Eko again before the show ends. Does anyone know if he definitely won't be in this season?


----------



## -Dargor- (Apr 15, 2010)

Dead is dead is overrated and taken too seriously.


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 15, 2010)

have you seen the sneak peak on abc's website?

it seems that sun knows about locke as they're rolled into the hospital together. 

now i wonder how they're going to get kate and sawyer to the hospital too.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Apr 15, 2010)

Doom85 said:


> -that has never been suggested. The first time Jacob suggested getting candidates was after the Man in Black's threat to kill him, so as far as we know the candidates are just meant to be a back-up plan should he die. There's yet to be proof that Jacob actually wanted to quit. Heck, he even told the MiB that he would never let him escape as long as he was alive, so that certainly sounds like Jacob intended to keep the job for life



Jacob has been bringing people to the Island for a long time. If all he's been doing was playing around with their lives just to prove a point to MIB then I think he's a pretty sick and sadistic person rather than just 'trying to prove the good of mankind'. I'm sure he's probably been thinking of replacements among those he brings but no one has ever been as close as the current batch of Candidates.



> -not true. Miles said that Jacob had faith in Ben and didn't think he was about to die. Heck, he even tries to calm Ben down in the confrontation in the Season 5 finale. Doesn't sound like someone who unconcerned about their death to me.



Obviously in the best case scenario, he didn't want to die but now that it has. It hasn't affected his goals or situation much as he hasn't really been that concerned with his death. Jacob's concern with Ben was because he wanted to believe that Ben was good deep inside, not because he was scared he was going to die.


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 15, 2010)

oh yeah there was lots of lulz to be had with that part when linus was tricked by smocke


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Apr 16, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> I hope we get to see Mr. Eko again before the show ends. Does anyone know if he definitely won't be in this season?



Dear God Please



Cyckness said:


> The ending made me laugh hard. I couldn't help it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hunter x One Piece said:


> Pretty good episode.
> 
> Jack and (F)Locke having an actual conversation in the next episode is gonna be great.
> 
> ...



Yea this is what I thought too. He's just trying to "awaken" Locke. I actually didn't register that Locke had just (and by just I mean 3 years in the future) thrown him down a well lol.


Anyway, what kind of fucked up world is the Flash Sideways universe where women apparently aren't attracted to money? There is no way Hurley doesn't have multiple gorgeous women knocking at his door hoping to get a piece of the Reyes fortune. Plus it would only help their cause that he is not that good looking meaning he would probably have self esteem issues and thus be easier to manipulate meaning more money for them.

In no universe should a man as rich as Hurley have to be so desperate as to chase after a crazy chick


----------



## JJ (Apr 16, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> I hope we get to see Mr. Eko again before the show ends. Does anyone know if he definitely won't be in this season?



This is from E Online and the answer is no. 




> Tim in Cookeville, Tenn.: We've seen Boone and Charlie, and there's been talk of other "dead" characters returning on Lost, but I've yet to see anyone address the most burning "returning character" issue of all: Will see Adewale Akinnuoye-Agbaje returning as Mr. Eko before the end?
> 
> *Sadly, no. I'm told that he's the one character producers would have loved to have had on until the very end (and at the end), but way too much drama behind the scenes to make that happen. You've probably already heard, but Adewale did not want to be on the show any longer, and I hear things did not end well. So sad because Eko was amazing.*





Kasuke Sadiki said:


> Dear God Please
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I get the feeling his mother would have had something to say about that.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Apr 16, 2010)

JediJaina said:


> I get the feeling his mother would have had something to say about that.



About him chasing after a (white) crazy chick? I agree


----------



## JJ (Apr 16, 2010)

Well, not just that but any chick going after him.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Apr 16, 2010)

JediJaina said:


> Well, not just that but any chick going after him.



Lol so that's what he meant when he said he was scared.

Ms. Reyes: Why don't you have a girl?
Hurley: I'm busy
Ms. Reyes: No, you're scared 
Hurley: Y-You're right 
Ms. Reyes: Oh Hugo, girls are nothing to be scared of
Hurley: No mom, I'm scared...of you
Ms Reyes:


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 20, 2010)

LOST.

catching up with smocke is lowlz


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 20, 2010)

Holy shit @ next episode's preview. Shit's going down.


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 20, 2010)

sun and jin. about fucking time. 

yeah, this is finally wrapping up. 

i liked that there was no centric flash sideways this time. i still wish to see where it's leading up to.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 20, 2010)

I was freaking cause Sun was running towards the fence and I thought Jin was trying to warn her when he said "SUN!" but I'm glad nothing happened.


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 20, 2010)

lol that would have been an awful ending. 

i liked seeing a moment of kate and sawyer as well as sayid tripping. i think we got to see a little bit of everyone (well the important people) in the flash sideways


----------



## Xion (Apr 20, 2010)

Meh episode.

Smocke kicking ass eps are the best. All this bullshit mumbojumbo doesn't interest me in the slightest, especially all the cliches with Saeed sparing Desmond (likely) and letting that nerdy girl walk away from the camp alive after threatening a camp full of guns alone.


----------



## -Dargor- (Apr 20, 2010)

Sayid's a zombie and Claire is nuts 

Sawyer was so cool this episode, until his whole plan failed miserably.


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 20, 2010)

ironic that jack is the one that jumped off this time, but i'm sure i didn't have to point that out


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm betting Sayid didn't actually kill Desmond.


----------



## Man in Black (Apr 20, 2010)

Wondering where they go with Jack being dead and claimed by Smokey.


----------



## Big Boss (Apr 20, 2010)

Jack isn't dead...


----------



## Man in Black (Apr 20, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Jack isn't dead...


That's because Smokey claimed him.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Apr 20, 2010)

We don't know that yet do we? I thought he just survived because "the island isn't done with him yet". The words "you're with me now" are a bit too ambiguous for us to start drawing conclusions.


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 20, 2010)

i took it as you're stuck with me as hostage


----------



## Noah (Apr 20, 2010)

Although it's probably just Smocke being Smocke and talking supportive bullshit, I would REALLY love if Jack had died in that blast and been revived/claimed.

Then again, I'm really hoping that Widmore decides he has to kill someone from the group to keep Smocke from leaving and that he chooses Kate.


----------



## Man in Black (Apr 21, 2010)

Rob` said:


> We don't know that yet do we? I thought he just survived because "the island isn't done with him yet". The words "you're with me now" are a bit too ambiguous for us to start drawing conclusions.


Not really ambiguous when in the same episode Claire stated that Jack was already with (F)Locke as he spoke to him, which was just foreshadowing the last moment of the episode.

The episode is also titled The Last Recruit, which is almost definitely Jack.

Anyways, sucks that their isn't any an ep next week.


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 21, 2010)

good for those studying for finals i suppose


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Apr 21, 2010)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> The episode is also titled The Last Recruit, which is almost definitely Jack.



Ha, I missed that. wp good sir.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 21, 2010)

I liked this episode, really fast paced and satisfying.  2 week break sucks though


----------



## Undertaker (Apr 21, 2010)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Not really ambiguous when in the same episode Claire stated that Jack was already with (F)Locke as he spoke to him, which was just foreshadowing the last moment of the episode.
> 
> The episode is also titled The Last Recruit, which is almost definitely Jack.
> 
> Anyways, sucks that their isn't any an ep next week.



Jack is not on the FLocke side because he said:

"We were brought here Because we're supposed
to do something. James. And if locke-- that... That thing wants us to leave? Maybe it's afraid of what happens if we stay."

 - They got pills for that, doc.
 - Get off my damn boat.
 Sawyer

Desmond gonna meet that girl from "The Ring"


----------



## perman07 (Apr 21, 2010)

The episode is called the Last recruit? Seems like a red herring if I ever heard one. Just like how "Gaara dies" (or something similar) was the name of a Naruto chapter if I recall correctly.

It's obvious that they've been building up Jack as Jacob's most likely follower, though it's possible that in itself has been a red herring also..


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Apr 21, 2010)

Damn, no episode next week makes me sad. The show only has 4 episodes left, huh. Anyway, all the characters seem to be coming together in the sideways timeline so it looks like whatever mission they need to accomplish is going to start soon. I'm guessing Sideways Desmond is going to approach Sawyer next and do his thing on the three of them.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 21, 2010)

perman07 said:


> The episode is called the Last recruit? Seems like a red herring if I ever heard one. Just like how "Gaara dies" (or something similar) was the name of a Naruto chapter if I recall correctly.
> 
> It's obvious that they've been building up Jack as Jacob's most likely follower, though it's possible that in itself has been a red herring also..



Thing about Lost it likes doing kooky twists like that 

and yeah Jack is now FLocke's last recruit the way the series is going.


----------



## Athrum (Apr 21, 2010)

So far i thought most of this season as meh, but i really enjoyed this episode.
Kinda pains me if Jack really is "the last recruit" cause i would like to see him as the Jacob substitute.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 21, 2010)

When Sun and Jin were running towards each other I had a feeling that the defence was still up and thought shit one of them is going to die when they just saw each other.

Sawyer was a Don in this ep.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Apr 21, 2010)

Akatsuki210 said:


> I'm betting Sayid didn't actually kill Desmond.



WHAT!? Why would you think that? He told Flocke he did!



Black Wraith said:


> When Sun and Jin were running towards each other I had a feeling that the defence was still up and thought shit one of them is going to die when they just saw each other.



:rofl This is _exactly_ what I thought too


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 21, 2010)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> WHAT!? Why would you think that? He told Flocke he did!



I don't think they would have a major character die off-screen.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 21, 2010)

Black Wraith said:


> When Sun and Jin were running towards each other I had a feeling that the defence was still up and thought shit one of them is going to die when they just saw each other.


I was hoping such an event would answer the question: Which Kwon?

 I was disappoint.


----------



## JJ (Apr 21, 2010)

I think it's both myself. 

And I don't believe Desmond's dead. He's too important to the story right now. I was a bit disappointed with the Jin/Sun reunion. Sure they were together in the sideways part of the story, but it should have been better than that. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 21, 2010)

How could anyone possibly believe Desmond is dead?


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 21, 2010)

Blame the misleading preview. They had Sayid shooting his gun into the well. So when I watched the episode I kept waiting for him to pull the trigger... didn't happen! Those sneaky bastards (Not that I wanted Desmond to die or anything)


----------



## Prendergast (Apr 21, 2010)

Elijah Snow said:


> How could anyone possibly believe Desmond is dead?



omg this is what i'm saying.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah the fence thing had me like wtf?! That would have been a shitty way for both of them to die, but it would have easily solved the which kwon problem.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Apr 21, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> I don't think they would have a major character die off-screen.



'Twas merely sarcasm. Cuz, you know, it's pretty obvious he's not dead


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 21, 2010)

I also thought that the defense system was up when Jin and Sun reunited. 

It was a good scene, but I was hoping for something more epic for their reunion.

Episode was pretty good.


----------



## Undertaker (Apr 22, 2010)

SageMaster said:


> but I was hoping for something more epic for their reunion.



Like, they run to hug each other, then their bodies blow up and everybody dances under bloody rain?


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't think Flocke is Christian for 2 reasons:

1. He answered with hesitation.
2. Christian appeared before Michael at the end of Season 4 on the freighter, which we know the freighter was never on the Island. And Flocke cannot leave the Island so how can he appear on the Freighter?


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 22, 2010)

Christians corpse was never found, i hope he will get a more important role in the remaining episodes... if not i'm still ok with flocke being him


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 22, 2010)

It cannot be Flocke because Christian appeared off the Island next to Michael on the freighter in Season 4. That's off Island. And Flocke cannot leave the Island, so if it was Flocke(which I don't think it was), then how he did manage to escape the Island and land on the freighter?

Personally, I think Christian is Christian.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 22, 2010)

Who was Christian?


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 22, 2010)

Jack's father. Christian also appeared in the hospital Jack was working in after he got off the island. So I'm in the "Flocke is lying about being Christian" camp.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 22, 2010)

I think Christian may be the true "owner" of the Island. Mib and Jacob may be his underlings.


----------



## Noah (Apr 22, 2010)

^ Something along those lines. Or Christian was a servant or manifestation of Jacob. I'm still under the impression that Jacob was using Vincent and the image/spirit of Christian to lead the candidates around.


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 22, 2010)

Aaah, I forgot his name

I think FLocke was bullshitting when he said he was Jacks father.

I think it was the island in the same way many other characters have seen dead people including Hurely's new found ability to talk to the dead.


----------



## Undertaker (Apr 23, 2010)

I think FLocke was Christian only in certain cases. The other times it was somebody else.

When Christian asked Claire to go with him it was FLocke. Why would anyone else be interested in Claire staying witn FLocke?


----------



## Bart (Apr 27, 2010)

Information about "Across the Sea"


*Spoiler*: __ 




Episode F118 – “Across the Sea” 

LOCKE’S MOTIVES ARE FINALLY EXPLAINED

The motives of John Locke are finally explained.

Written by Carlton Cuse & Damon Lindelof 
Directed by Tucker Gates

Cast 
Naveen Andrews as Sayid 
Nestor Carbonell as Richard Alpert 
Emilie de Ravin as Claire 
Michael Emerson as Ben 
Jeff Fahey as Frank Lapidus 
Matthew Fox as Jack 
Jorge Garcia as Hurley 
Josh Holloway as Sawyer 
Daniel Dae Kim as Jin 
Yunjin Kim as Sun 
Ken Leung as Miles 
Evangeline Lilly as Kate 
Terry O’Quinn as Locke 
Zuleikha Robinson as Ilana

Guest Cast
Mark Pellegrino as Jacob
Titus Welliver as man in black
Allison Janney as woman
Kenton Duty as teenage boy
Ryan Bradford as boy in black
Lela Loren as Claudia
Ivo Nandi as oldest hunter


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 27, 2010)

what the, i thought there was a new episode tonight?


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 27, 2010)

One week hiatus.


----------



## Man in Black (Apr 27, 2010)

Bart said:


> Information about "Across the Sea"
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


That's gonna be an amazing episode.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (Apr 27, 2010)

VBD, I didn't know you were a LOST fan.

That "Across the Sea" episode looks like it has the potential to be awesome.


----------



## Migooki (Apr 27, 2010)

Miyuki said:


> "Kate."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



**


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 27, 2010)

Akatsuki210 said:


> VBD, I didn't know you were a LOST fan.
> 
> That "Across the Sea" episode looks like it has the potential to be awesome.



I helped create LOST.


----------



## Nodonn (Apr 28, 2010)

I just found out there's no episode this week


----------



## Doom85 (Apr 28, 2010)

Well, at least the rerun was the best episode this season so far.


----------



## Darth Judicar (Apr 28, 2010)

Don't like to say things like this but I have a feeling "Across the Sea" will be one of my favorites of the season. I love Jacob/MIB scenes.


----------



## Tyrion (Apr 29, 2010)

Darth Judicar said:


> Don't like to say things like this but I have a feeling "Across the Sea" will be one of my favorites of the season. I love Jacob/MIB scenes.



I think it might be the best episode throughout the whole series, since it's a episode dedicated to Jacob and MIB. Can't wait for this episode, holy shit.


----------



## Bart (Apr 29, 2010)

Across the Sea should be on the same level as Flashes Before Your Eyes.


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 29, 2010)

spoilers for episode are hardcore, could be the best episode this season


----------



## Man in Black (Apr 29, 2010)

The next few episode should be among the best of the season (maybe even entire series).

We have:

The Candidate (Jack/Locke centric) should be great and end on some crazy ass cliffhanger considering the episode after it isn't going to have any of the main cast and take place entirely in the past, and the episode after that is titled What They Died For.

Across the Sea (Jacob/MIB centric) should shed some light on a few things all while being a great episode.

What They Died For (? centric) the title is pretty self explanatory.

The End (? centric) it's the series finale, I'm hoping it'll be the best episode of the entire series.


----------



## Bart (Apr 29, 2010)

Cool, Hunter 

I'm still waiting on an explanation on Walt, and I'm calling it now that it'll be revealed that Jacob touched Walt, considering that Richard said when Jacob touches you, you receive a "gift".


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Apr 29, 2010)

Bart said:


> Cool, Hunter
> 
> *I'm still waiting on an explanation on Walt*, and I'm calling it now that it'll be revealed that Jacob touched Walt, considering that Richard said when Jacob touches you, you receive a "gift".



The writers have seem to forgotten Walt. I swear, the Walt/Michael storyline was ruined after season 2.


----------



## Bart (Apr 29, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> The writers have seem to forgotten Walt. I swear, the Walt/Michael storyline was ruined after season 2.



I don't think so, considering Michael's recent appearance, and it would be a sin if they didn't explain it.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Apr 29, 2010)

Bart said:


> I don't think so, considering Michael's recent appearance, and it would be a sin if they didn't explain it.



Well, the last time we saw Walt, it was during the Jeremy Bentham episode, and it just seemed the writers were trying to "properly" kick Walt out of the plot.


----------



## Doom85 (Apr 29, 2010)

If we're talking Walt, set reports have said:


*Spoiler*: __ 



the actors for Walt, Boone, and Shannon are all reported to have at least one upcoming appearance this season (not necessarily in the same scenes, obviously).


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Apr 29, 2010)

Doom85 said:


> If we're talking Walt, set reports have said:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.
I knew about 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Shannon and Boone


, but that's awesome about Walt.


----------



## -Dargor- (Apr 29, 2010)

I liked Walt's ending, not sure why they would bring him back in.

Sure he had some weird powers, but he was probably one of Jacob's best candidates or something, the one candidate that got away.

Walt meeting fake locke could be interesting I guess, not sure what the outcome would be.

Also, I'm starting to wonder, Locke had a very strong conexion to the island and his body wasn't all that damaged (he merely suffocated to death). First off, I don't recall what they did with his actual body after Flocke took richard into the jungle (did they really just leave him to rot on the beach?), secondly, after long exposure to the island,  I'm wondering if we're not gonna get to see him grow back to life or something. Afterall, it is within the island's power to do so if it pleases.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Apr 30, 2010)

They buried his body in the graveyard.


----------



## Undertaker (Apr 30, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> They buried his body in the graveyard.



Yeah, and Ben made a great speech


----------



## Man in Black (Apr 30, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> I liked Walt's ending, not sure why they would bring him back in.
> 
> Sure he had some weird powers, but he was probably one of Jacob's best candidates or something, the one candidate that got away.
> 
> ...


Locke didn't have any sort of connection with the island.

He was just manipulated my MiB to make him think he does.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Apr 30, 2010)

I hope that they never decide to reveal that there really was a connection. I actually love lost for shitting on John like that


----------



## -Dargor- (Apr 30, 2010)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Locke didn't have any sort of connection with the island.
> 
> He was just manipulated my MiB to make him think he does.



The island did cure Rose's cancer and other stuff like that, so there are connections. You give MiB too much credit.


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> This is exactly how I felt. So annoying



I felt the same way. That plus Golden week and no manga made me sad this week. But next week looks amazing.


----------



## Man in Black (May 1, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> The island did cure Rose's cancer and other stuff like that, so there are connections. You give MiB too much credit.


It wasn't the island, it was the Island's electromagnetic properties.

The only thing that MiB didn't do to Locke was heal his legs, everything after that was pure manipulation by MiB.


----------



## Bart (May 1, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> They buried his body in the graveyard.



He'll definitely be resurrected, hence the fact Locke was in the same position of Jesus in Lost's version of Da Vinci's Last Supper.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (May 2, 2010)

Bart said:


> He'll definitely be resurrected, hence the fact Locke was in the same position of Jesus in Lost's version of Da Vinci's Last Supper.



They say that photo isn't canon or has no relevance to the story, but you never know.

I hope Locke gets some redemption.


----------



## -Dargor- (May 4, 2010)

Sun, Jin, Lapidus & Sayid all in one go 

Man that was mean.

At least Sayid redeemed himself at the last second, Jin/Sun got reunited, Lapidus got wtfbbq'd.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (May 4, 2010)

Wow, at least spoiler tag that shit.
Anyways
BRILLIANT.
One of the best episodes EVER.
And I mean EVER.
I ended up crying twice:

*Spoiler*: __ 



When Jin and Sun and the ending where everyone cried. Did Lapidus die too?



Jesus, this is definitely a 10/10.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 4, 2010)

So freaking sad


----------



## CodyEatsComets (May 4, 2010)

Lost finale now 2 and half hours long:


----------



## Dave (May 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i cried when they

D I E D


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (May 4, 2010)

Fuck, Fuck, FUCK!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



I didnt want them to die!    Shit the episode was intense

Fuck you Flocke, I'm giving you the finger right now


----------



## Chaos Hokage (May 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought it was mess up how they just killed Sayid, Jin, Sun, & Lapidus like that.


 But since we're getting close to the finale I guess I understand them getting killed off like that. I'm really looking forward for next week's episode. We'll finally learn the full story behind Jacob & MIB.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (May 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So many awesome characters killed off in one episode...


----------



## Superrazien (May 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow that was big killing them all off in one episode. I feel bad for Sun/Jins daughter.


----------



## Just Blaze (May 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Their deaths don't have much impact since we know they're alive in the parallel universe.


  It's becoming increasingly clear, the other universe is going to be the one that matters most at the series finale.


----------



## Man in Black (May 5, 2010)

"I'm not supposed to leave the island."

"Whoever told you that doesn't know what they're talking about."

"....."

"John Locke told me."


----------



## Big Boss (May 5, 2010)

^I loved that scene. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



But fucking shit Sayid, Jin and Sun all died in 10 fucking minutes.


 _Now_ we have a bad guy. Btw, where the hell are Ben, Richard and Miles?


----------



## Corran (May 5, 2010)

Goddammit, just........dammit


----------



## Big Boss (May 5, 2010)

WHY IS KATE STILL ALIVE?? AND FUCK SAWYER THAT DUMBASS LISTEN TO JACK ABOUT THE FUCKING BOMB!!!!


----------



## MuNaZ (May 5, 2010)

Awesome episode...
But i must admit i'm not 100% convinced that Jin and Lapidus are out of the picture yet... Lapidus could have gotten up from the push of water... and Jin the Island could not be done with him? 
i think we all are attenuating the deaths with oh in the other universe there's going to be a happy ending so that's ok, but the way Eloise reacted to Desmond asking around the way i see it there's a way to "destroy" that universe and Desmond's on the job. so tough luck...


----------



## Parallax (May 5, 2010)

Jesus that episode, I mean what a shock


----------



## Corran (May 5, 2010)

MuNaZ said:


> Awesome episode...
> But i must admit i'm not 100% convinced that Jin and Lapidus are out of the picture yet... Lapidus could have gotten up from the push of water... and Jin the Island could not be done with him?
> i think we all are attenuating the deaths with oh in the other universe there's going to be a happy ending so that's ok, but the way Eloise reacted to Desmond asking around the way i see it there's a way to "destroy" that universe and Desmond's on the job. so tough luck...



Lapidus got hit by a big metal door, not likely he was getting up from that


----------



## ExoSkel (May 5, 2010)

Lepidus was in a submarine cockpit, distance away from where everyone else was. He was knocked out when the metal door knocked him out and no one to help him.

The guy is a goner.

BTW, fitting death for Sayid. They made him look like Iraqi suicide bomber.


----------



## Six* (May 5, 2010)

Aquaman Jin survived after getting thrown off the raft in season 2 and off the freighter in season 4 into the sea. This time he chose to stay under water. 

What an intense episode. They all cried after they got on shore. That was sad too.


----------



## Doom85 (May 5, 2010)

Add me to the list of people who think "John Locke told me" was one of the best moments over. (as for the old posts, Locke definitely did have a purpose, Jacob asked him to help him and his name wasn't even crossed off the candidate list until Flocke and Sawyer came in and Flocke crossed it out. Not to mention getting everyone to push the button and warning them about the freighter, and lord knows a ton of other awesome shit. Really, Ben came out looking like the bigger dupe overall).

Flocke is quite the planner. If everyone had actually let him get on board, he would have been screwed, but he knew 100% they would try to go without him. And shitty timing now means Claire thinks everyone betrayed her on purpose again.

The tears really didn't start flowing from me until Hurley and Jack lost it. Goddamn it. Good job, Sawyer, now YOU'RE the "son of a bitch".


----------



## Undertaker (May 5, 2010)

This episode lacks brutality. I thought FLocke would kill them with his own hands not by sinking the sub.

HAHAHA! Saiyd is a fucking sadist. He intended to get off the island while leaving Desmond to die in the well.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (May 5, 2010)

I was very happy for about ten seconds of that episode, who wants to guess which ten seconds? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ah man that's bitter, reunited for about an episode before being killed together. I'm amazed Sun didn't play the "live for our daughter" card but I guess the writers wanted them both gone...






ExoSkel said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, fitting death for Sayid. They made him look like Iraqi suicide bomber.



Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## perman07 (May 5, 2010)

Rob` said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Ah man that's bitter, reunited for about an episode before being killed together. I'm amazed Sun didn't play the "live for our daughter" card but I guess the writers wanted them both gone...


Hmm, didn't think about that, I don't see what he could say back to that..


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (May 5, 2010)

Emotional episode but too much random shit in one episode.


----------



## Grrblt (May 5, 2010)

Now I guess we know what episode 16 refers to, "What they died for".

But fuck, Jin, you stupid SOB. You have a daughter. Had a daughter.


And we never found out which Kwon was a candidate


----------



## Bart (May 5, 2010)

I still think that Charlie's and Eko's death were a tad bit more emotional.


----------



## Jotun (May 5, 2010)

QQ I feel bad for the daughter too >.<

Edit: Charlie was very annoying though


----------



## Bart (May 5, 2010)

Oh yeah lol


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (May 5, 2010)

Wow, really crazy and really sad episode. At least they're narrowing down the suspects for the candidates now though but that was pretty shocking. With the sub gone, I get the feeling Widmore is going to die by the end of the series too.

I still don't get what Locke is trying to do now. He said that to leave, they needed all of them which I'm guessing this episode proves its a lie and the sub is now gone along while the plane isn't safe to leave so how's he going to leave? Unless he plans to use that EMP thing to zap himself into the other reality or something.

How many episodes are there left btw?

Edit: I was checking back at the previous episodes and Hurley was the one suggesting to go find Locke and Michael showed him the way so doesn't this make it Hurley's fault? Lol. And Michael didn't have any idea what Locke was up to and he just let them go to him... Makes it seem like Michael was working for Locke or something to bring them together so he could blow them all up.


----------



## Grrblt (May 5, 2010)

Two more normal episodes, then the final one at two and a half hours.

Locke will be able to turn to smoke and fly away as soon as the candidates are killed. He will obviously still retain his magic badguy powers off the island (otherwise why not just let him go?), so there's no reason why he wouldn't be able to do that when there's no magic stopping him.


I do wonder, why was Sawyer able to set the bomb to detonation mode? Isn't he supposed to have some sort of protection against killing himself?


----------



## Gonder (May 5, 2010)

jacab and mib are twin brothers


----------



## Undertaker (May 5, 2010)

Gonder said:


> jacab and mib are twin brothers



They are twin assholes


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (May 5, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I do wonder, why was Sawyer able to set the bomb to detonation mode? Isn't he supposed to have some sort of protection against killing himself?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well to be fair he didn't kill himself so that plot device is still technically intact.

The candidates can kill each other remember


----------



## MuNaZ (May 5, 2010)

with the comments i feel like an insensitive ass  oh well...


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (May 5, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> Two more normal episodes, then the final one at two and a half hours.
> 
> Locke will be able to turn to smoke and fly away as soon as the candidates are killed. He will obviously still retain his magic badguy powers off the island (otherwise why not just let him go?), so there's no reason why he wouldn't be able to do that when there's no magic stopping him.
> 
> ...



Maybe it only stops you from intentionally killing yourself? Sawyer thought that what he was doing would save his life, not kill him, so the magic protection mojo probably doesnt apply there. Sawyer should have listened to Jack, nothing would have happened.


----------



## Doom85 (May 5, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> I still don't get what Locke is trying to do now. He said that to leave, they needed all of them which I'm guessing this episode proves its a lie and the sub is now gone along while the plane isn't safe to leave so how's he going to leave? Unless he plans to use that EMP thing to zap himself into the other reality or something.
> 
> How many episodes are there left btw?
> 
> Edit: I was checking back at the previous episodes and Hurley was the one suggesting to go find Locke and Michael showed him the way so doesn't this make it Hurley's fault? Lol. And Michael didn't have any idea what Locke was up to and he just let them go to him... Makes it seem like Michael was working for Locke or something to bring them together so he could blow them all up.



Well, in the flashback, when Jacob mentioned finding a replacement, the Man in Black said he would kill them too. I guess MiB wants all the candidates dead before he leaves, just to be safe.

Hurley's decision would have worked fine with the way things were going for a good while. They could have left in the sub and re-emerged a good deal away into the ocean (far enough that Flocke couldn't reach them but within swimming distance) to let Jack go back to the Island. Sawyer was the one who screwed it all up, Michael can't be held accountable for that. Michael probably knew MiB couldn't directly kill the candidates, so he assumed it would be safe to get them to escape while Jack, the chosen candidate, would stay. But Michael underestimated Flocke's craftiness, and we know the rest.....


----------



## olaf (May 5, 2010)

first time that jack face didn't make me laugh

T_T


----------



## IsoloKiro (May 5, 2010)

Some good calls made here. Yes, Smokie will just fly off once all the candidates are gone. His biggest problem is obviously Jack. It's possible that he can manipulate his way into killing the others but not Jack. Wonder how he'll attempt to handle that situation.


----------



## Bart (May 5, 2010)

They better explain Walt's abilities and why exactly the Others wanted him in the first place


----------



## IsoloKiro (May 5, 2010)

Yeah, they won't be doing that.


----------



## perman07 (May 5, 2010)

Bart said:


> They better explain Walt's abilities and why exactly the Others wanted him in the first place


Oh yeah, the list of unsolved plot points..

Definitely first on my list: 
The numbers!

Other notable examples I fear might get squeezed out:
- The rules between Ben and Charles.
- Why the smoke monster was free in the jungle while it seemed like MiB was trapped in that cabin.

Can't remember anything at the moment..


----------



## pfft (May 5, 2010)

jin and sun !!!!!!!!!!!! T_T  

damn it I was pissed the fuck off with sawyer.... and sayid T_T


----------



## Tyrannosaurus Sex (May 5, 2010)

Yay! They got rid of the stupid couple I couldn't give a shit about.

Sayid made me laugh, sadly.

Lapidus better have somehow made it out of there. Maybe he's getting a ride from the dharma shark.


----------



## insi_tv (May 5, 2010)

sayid the arab suiciding with the bomb, i lol'ed!


----------



## pfft (May 5, 2010)

LOL F U tyranno sex  

you know you loved sayid , and jin...   prolly not sun. but w/e 

oh shit i forgot all about lapidus.. 

they should have killed fucking kate.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus Sex (May 5, 2010)

That was pointed out to me later. I laughed, too. And the way he just all of a sudden ran with it, instead of throwing it made me laugh. I guess they just didn't have anything left for him, or something. Maybe it'll feel better and more though-out when I do a re-watch of the season. 

Also... what did Hurley say about the first aid kit?


EDIT: Oh, yes. I did like Sayid. He was one of my favorite just because he didn't get involved in all the "drama"... well except for that one stupid blond chick. 

I really wished they would have killed Kate.


----------



## pfft (May 5, 2010)

^ hahahahahaha                . 

hurley wanted kate to die too!


----------



## Tyrannosaurus Sex (May 5, 2010)

I'm just picturing Hurley swimming out of the sub carrying Kate. It's quite a funny picture in my head.


I love these.


----------



## pfft (May 5, 2010)

LOL sayids hair awwww cute. 

i was annoyed with them showing jin and sun holding hands...


----------



## Noah (May 5, 2010)

Tyrannosaurus Sex said:


> I love these.



Where do you find these?




Lestat Uchiha said:


> Maybe it only stops you from intentionally killing yourself? Sawyer thought that what he was doing would save his life, not kill him, so the magic protection mojo probably doesnt apply there. Sawyer should have listened to Jack, nothing would have happened.




I'm thinking it's because Sayid actually grabbed the bomb and ran. Jungle-Ghost-Boy keeps telling Smocke that he can't kill the candidates and Jack showed that they can't kill themselves when he was in the Black Rock. Sayid's not a candidate anymore, so I think he's the exception to the no-explodey rule. Apparently collateral damage doesn't matter in the rules. 




Doom85 said:


> Hurley's decision would have worked fine with the way things were going for a good while. They could have left in the sub and re-emerged a good deal away into the ocean (far enough that Flocke couldn't reach them but within swimming distance) to let Jack go back to the Island. Sawyer was the one who screwed it all up, Michael can't be held accountable for that. Michael probably knew MiB couldn't directly kill the candidates, so he assumed it would be safe to get them to escape while Jack, the chosen candidate, would stay. But Michael underestimated Flocke's craftiness, and we know the rest.....



I'm still not convinced that was actually Michael. I think they're still stuck in Smocke's giant plan and ghost Michael was just a setup.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus Sex (May 5, 2010)

Noah said:


> Where do you find these?





I like his Jacob comics the best.


----------



## insi_tv (May 5, 2010)

Tyrannosaurus Sex said:


> I like his Jacob comics the best.



wow these comics are epic


----------



## Parallax (May 5, 2010)

perman07 said:


> Oh yeah, the list of unsolved plot points..
> 
> Definitely first on my list:
> *The numbers!*
> ...



They did explain the numbers.


----------



## perman07 (May 5, 2010)

Elijah Snow said:


> They did explain the numbers.


When?

10 chars.


----------



## Parallax (May 5, 2010)

earlier this season, it has to do with the Candidates.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 5, 2010)

Numbers has to do with the candidates, but it really didn't explain further than that.


----------



## Parallax (May 5, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it doesn't have much more to do with that


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 5, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> Numbers has to do with the candidates, but it really didn't explain further than that.


The angle of the mirrors in the Lighthouse corresponded with the numbers, no?


----------



## JJ (May 5, 2010)

You know I was saddened when Jin/Sun died. They went through so much. Lapidus I liked him because it always felt like he was the character that seemed a lot like an audience representative.  

We were so close to Kate dying. I just don't get it. Her name is crossed out and yet she gets shot in the shoulder. What the hell?


----------



## Superrazien (May 5, 2010)

JediJaina said:


> You know I was saddened when Jin/Sun died. They went through so much. Lapidus I liked him because it always felt like he was the character that seemed a lot like an audience representative.
> 
> We were so close to Kate dying. I just don't get it. Her name is crossed out and yet she gets shot in the shoulder. *What the hell?*



We need a hot girl around till the end.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 5, 2010)

Kate's name wasn't crossed out at the lighthouse, but I don't know if that's significant.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (May 5, 2010)

Does anyone think that some or all of the characters who died this week will stick around to talk to Hurley?


----------



## ExoSkel (May 6, 2010)

Sun and Jin didn't surprise me really. I had a feeling people were going to start kicking the bucket in the next few episodes. Sayid's death doesn't bother me, it was inevitable once he joined smokey. Nothing more cliche than a bad guy redeeming himself, so I saw it coming a mile away, and thus I'm unsympathetic. Sun and Jin might have made me care if they weren't stupid about it. Their last act together was deciding to be crappy parents. Good job.

I didn't like this episode at all really. And now whats smokey going to do? Finish what he started? He can't do shit now that they know he can't kill them. My expectations and hopes for a decent ending to this show just dropped immensely, and I'm willing to bet the ending is going to be a contrived crock of shit.


----------



## Xion (May 6, 2010)

Convergence with alternate reality will happen at the very end and all will be happy again.

Not really digging this final season, not entirely sure why but have some ideas in mind...


----------



## -Dargor- (May 6, 2010)

lol@ Sayid pulling a reversed bomber.


*Spoiler*: __ 





:rofl


----------



## JJ (May 6, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> Kate's name wasn't crossed out at the lighthouse, but I don't know if that's significant.



It was mentioned in the episode that her name was crossed out. That's why I brought it up.

Carlton Cuse, the producer, said that the frame where they show her name crossed out was edited out of the one episode. And before I get any flack it's this interview:


----------



## SageMaster (May 6, 2010)

Damn, newest episode was brutal.

I expected Sayid to have a reedeming death, but damn, I still can't beleive they killed Sun and Jin.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 6, 2010)

JediJaina said:


> It was mentioned in the episode that her name was crossed out. That's why I brought it up.
> 
> Carlton Cuse, the producer, said that the frame where they show her name crossed out was edited out of the one episode. And before I get any flack it's this interview:



I know it was crossed out in the cave, I was just noting that it wasn't crossed out at the lighthouse. Maybe Jacob didn't get around to crossing it out there. That's why I said I don't know if it's significant.


----------



## Superrazien (May 6, 2010)

Xion said:


> Convergence with alternate reality will happen at the very end and all will be happy again.
> 
> Not really digging this final season, not entirely sure why but have some ideas in mind...



The Final Season isn't that bad, but it just seems a little to rushed. They either needed more episodes, or they should of had it fast paced from the start. Like Season 4 was.


----------



## Nodonn (May 6, 2010)

This is bothering the hell out of me.
Freaking suicidal Jack.


----------



## Bart (May 6, 2010)

Jack is now a Man of Faith, like Locke


----------



## insi_tv (May 6, 2010)

new sneak peek

*Spoiler*: __ 




Yo Yo Ma play Paganini's Caprice
Link removed



sry if already posted


----------



## Tyrannosaurus Sex (May 6, 2010)

One thing I'm hoping they do before the season is over is have a MiB episode where Titus Welliver plays MiB in the past, and Terry O'Quinn plays him in the present. That would be quite awesome.


----------



## Big Boss (May 6, 2010)

I just want a Locke/Smoke showdown.\


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (May 6, 2010)

I'm so pissed right now! Frank died and NO ONE on the show gives a fuck! Lol I don't get it. Normally they kill off new people cuz they want to have an emotional impact without losing any original characters but they killed off a bunch of originals and still felt the need to off Frank. They just wanted to have a clever one-liner  I guess he was irrelevant since Sun and Jin found each other but who's gonna fly the damn plane now?


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (May 6, 2010)

insi_tv said:


> new sneak peek
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



o.O So next week is on Jacob and MiB?


----------



## Tyrannosaurus Sex (May 7, 2010)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> I'm so pissed right now! Frank died and NO ONE on the show gives a fuck! Lol I don't get it. Normally they kill off new people cuz they want to have an emotional impact without losing any original characters but they killed off a bunch of originals and still felt the need to off Frank. They just wanted to have a clever one-liner  I guess he was irrelevant since Sun and Jin found each other but who's gonna fly the damn plane now?



I'm still not sure about him being dead. It seems like they would have had some kind of follow up on that before the episode ended. Crazy shit happens on the show. I don't think him escaping a sinking submarine is out of the question... He was knocked out, though. Hm...


----------



## Big Boss (May 7, 2010)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> "I'm not supposed to leave the island."
> 
> "Whoever told you that doesn't know what they're talking about."
> 
> ...


Sigged btw.


----------



## insi_tv (May 7, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> o.O So next week is on Jacob and MiB?




*Spoiler*: __ 



yes, like the richard episode but with MiB/Jacob... i hope it will answer some questions


----------



## Undercovermc (May 7, 2010)

Logically, Frank should be dead; the door knocked him unconscious and he drowned. That said, he's become more than a minor character, so I think they would give him an unambiguous, onscreen death. Also, in an interview with TPTB, they said that Sayid, Jin and Sun were definitely dead, but there was no mention of Frank being dead.



Kasuke Sadiki said:


> I guess he was irrelevant since Sun and Jin found each other but who's gonna fly the damn plane now?



No one is. I don't think any of the candidates, crossed or uncrossed, are going to leave the island. The two worlds might collide somehow.


----------



## Memos (May 7, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> Logically, Frank should be dead; the door knocked him unconcious and he drowned. That said, he's become more than a minor character, so surely they would give him an unambiguous, onscreen death. Also, in an interview with TPTB, they said that Sayid, Jin and Sun were definitely dead, but there was no mention of Frank being dead. I'm not buying that his reason for still being alive is just to fly the plane. I don't think any of them are going to leave the island.



That's because Frank is actually Jacob. Those eyebrows don't lie.


----------



## Grrblt (May 7, 2010)

I just remembered that Matthew Fox said, sometime during an earlier season, that he knew the ending of the show and then someone else clarified that he only knew the ending for his own character. This makes me believe he'll take over for Jacob, even though I'd have preferred Hurley


----------



## Bart (May 7, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> I just remembered that Matthew Fox said, sometime during an earlier season, that he knew the ending of the show and then someone else clarified that he only knew the ending for his own character. This makes me believe he'll take over for Jacob, even though I'd have preferred Hurley



Not to mention the whole thing surrounding Walt's possible return which is most likely to occur, as there was a long time rumour that Malcolm David Kelley filmed a scene for S6 with Matthew Fox. Hurley would be a brilliant choice, but I'm still pondering on such a possibility 

Does that mean there needs to be an opposite, as MIB is to Jacob? In that case that could very well be Sawyer. But mark my words, Walt and Aaron could turn out to have some major importance in the area of who supersedes Jacob.


----------



## Grrblt (May 7, 2010)

Bart said:


> Does that mean there needs to be an opposite, as MIB is to Jacob? In that case that could very well be Sawyer.


That would be Locke, I think. Obviously MIB is still going to be the bad guy that the island needs to keep locked away.


----------



## insi_tv (May 7, 2010)

the rumour of the walt/jack scene is false


----------



## Tyrion (May 7, 2010)

Can't believe Jin and Sun died, atleast Sayid went out with a bang. 
And next episode gonna be Jacob and MIB, can't wait. I predict Egyptian mythology...


----------



## Bart (May 7, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> Can't believe Jin and Sun died, atleast Sayid went out with a bang.
> And next episode gonna be Jacob and MIB, can't wait. I predict Egyptian mythology...



Well Egyptian Mythology has been predicted ever since S2


----------



## The World (May 8, 2010)

The Soup is awesome. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2umUC_T6xg0&feature=popt00us01[/YOUTUBE]

"HOW CAN YOU NOT SEE IT!?"


----------



## Gooba (May 8, 2010)

I love how they had Juliette asking for Jack on both shows.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (May 11, 2010)

Ok, this episode answered a few things, but:
-Ok, the donkey wheel was made there, but what does it do? How does it work? We'll more than likely never get that answer.
-Why did the mother not want him to leave?
-What exactly is the mother? A goddess? I don't get it. Are they going to explain this?

And might I say the acting in this episode was AWFUL. The kids, the mother, MIB's weird to the massacre, hell even Jacob's acting was crap. 
And the story wasn't compelling at all.


----------



## Man in Black (May 11, 2010)

Great post made on another forum:




> My favorite line I think was when Jacob said to his mother, "why me, I don't care!" - summarizes his attitude so well. He never asked for this, never wanted anything - he's a simple child, really, just looking for some mommy love. He's not "goodness" or any of that, he's just a simple man that's bothered by a task that was asked of him, and he simply does it because he "has no choice."
> 
> So, uh, thematically:
> man has two sides, goodness and darkness - light and curroption
> ...


----------



## Big Boss (May 11, 2010)

This episode was kinda stupid. Anyways so the smoke monster was taking the form of Jacob's brother back in the S5 finale I assume. Just as he's taking Locke's form now. Which is why Jacob described him as "an old friend who's gotten tired of my company" rather than his brother back when he was talking to Richard in his centric.


----------



## Wu Fei (May 12, 2010)

explains y smokey screamed DONT TELL ME WHAT I CANT DO.

It definitely absorbs the thoughts and urges of the people it impersonates/embodies. Might even point at why Claire was taken in when smokey was Jacks dad.


My only qualm is the bullshit reasoning and theories by folks who dont even know  of the wheel. How they tied magnetism and andit to leaving is beyond me.


----------



## -Dargor- (May 12, 2010)

Only thing this episode did for me was make me like MiB better than Jacob.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 12, 2010)

I liked this episode

the way how it explained things like the wheel and the adam and eve thing and just bringing more about Jacob and MIB was awesome


----------



## Prendergast (May 12, 2010)

i thought there'd be loads more posts to read over since i watched the episode late online. 
i was kind of disappointed; at this point and pacing, i wasn't interested in the past but more of the side timeline and the present timeline. i wanted to press onto desmond, to jack and co., everything else that should matter.

and, also, what a let down to see where the conflict began. a mommy issue?


----------



## Tyrannosaurus Sex (May 12, 2010)

... I really liked the episode. And I thought the actors they picked for young Jacob, and young MiB were great. 

So how many episodes left? The finale split in 3?


----------



## Corran (May 12, 2010)

This seemed like an important episode just for a plot perspective and I really enjoyed it. Too many people hating on it on other forums.

I get the feeling that one of the final settings for the final show will be the heart of the island, I'm very interested to see what else it can do.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus Sex (May 12, 2010)

The only thing I'm curious about is why young Jacob is walking around the island. I know _Mother_ said something about rebirth when talking about the light... But then why are there candidates? Are they candidates for the role of protector? Is the whole thing Jacob's game?

Oh, well. I'm sure it will be touched on in the coming episodes. Who knows... maybe young Jacob somehow did some time-traveling. 

I think I'm gonna re-watch this episode soon.

[YOUTUBE]_8JBYlNTf-Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grrblt (May 12, 2010)

I'd say that smoke monster still is Jacob's brother. Only, he's "worse than dead", so dead (his body) but not quite. He still has the same ambitions as the brother - to go home - and he still can't kill Jacob.

What I wonder now is why Jacob can leave the island.



Tyrannosaurus Sex said:


> The only thing I'm curious about is why young Jacob is walking around the island. I know _Mother_ said something about rebirth when talking about the light... But then why are there candidates? Are they candidates for the role of protector? Is the whole thing Jacob's game?


They are still canditates to replace Jacob, just like Jacob and MIB were candidates to replace Mother. She told him that he had to protect the place until he could find someone to take his place.


----------



## Bart (May 12, 2010)

The Man with No Name actually has no name


----------



## ExoSkel (May 12, 2010)

Some what stupid episode. The episode didn't really answer anything other than who adam and eve are and where Jacob and MIB came from. Who is the mother? Why is the island so important that it needs a candidate to protect it from outside? Exactly what the hell was in that small waterfall cave? What exactly is the purpose of the black smoke? Why won't Jacob age after he reached adulthood?

I'm pretty sure MIB didn't die. I'm guessing the light source sucked MIB's soul or essence and it became the black smoke. Since Jacob did tell him that he has no intention of killing him.


----------



## Grrblt (May 12, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> Who is the mother?


Some chick who was brought to the island by the previous protector.



> Why is the island so important that it needs a candidate to protect it from outside?


Because the light is contained on it.



> Exactly what the hell was in that small waterfall cave?


Maybe the source of life. Does it really matter that much? Something magical and very important to the world.



> What exactly is the purpose of the black smoke?


There's no purpose to it, it's simply what one becomes after going into the light. "Worse than dead", remember?



> Why won't Jacob age after he reached adulthood?


Because he drank the wine to make him the protector of the island.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus Sex (May 12, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> Why is the island so important that it needs a candidate to protect it from outside?


Does this really need to be answered? I think it's been strongly suggested that the island is a great force of energy and shit, and it shouldn't fall into the wrong hands. That's all... right?




ExoSkel said:


> Exactly what the hell was in that small waterfall cave?


_Mother_ (this will catch on!) did say it was the heart of the island, right? I think it was just another pocket of energy on the island. She protected that for years and kept it hidden, but then MiB found a solution to find it: Dig.

FakeEdit: Grrblt has all the answers. 



Grrblt said:


> Because he drank the wine to make him the protector of the island.



I noticed this, too. Hm...


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (May 12, 2010)

I liked the episode, the only thing I wish they would have done was give a formal introduction between Jacob and the Smoke Monster and reinforce why Jacob knew he had to keep him on the Island unless they plan to show it later.

Anyway, here's what I understand about the Smoke Monster. Its basically a force of energy given sentience and purpose after it made contact with MiB, but corrupted by Man's will to corrupt, destroy, etc. I don't really think its actually an 'evil' being in that maniacal villainy sense. 

The only reason why it felt so strongly to leaving the Island was because it 'absorbed' MiB's desire to leave the Island and the reason it is 'evil' in its methods is due to the corruption of man itself, not because it is inherently evil since it was previously some golden, shiny awesome light of life, death, rebirth stuff in the first place.


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 12, 2010)

This needs to enddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## MuNaZ (May 12, 2010)

still divided and processing some aspects...
now we've reached the breaking point for some, those who wanted their theory and well didn't get it will start to complain it's only natural.
Personally, even thought i never gave a deep thought on what i wanted the Island to be and Jacob and MIB, i find it funny a few years ago i "came up" with the idea of a cave with special proprieties and someone who turned itself to it's protector from the outside world, it had a clear influence from lost, being on an Island and all. So for me this choice regarding what's being protected is rather natural.
the mother, jacob and MIB aspect i think i'll have to give it another thought and maybe a few more views of the episode, but i liked how Jacob "created" the smokey, personally i still think it's his brother "soul" trapped on something different, maybe some limitations on what a "human" is and trapped in certain aspects. but i think i was a bit disappointed on what Jacob was/is.
was also expecting a bit more of the "woman" with all the hype...

Regarding the episode itself, i did feel the pacing on some parts could have been better, and some scenes didn't feel very "organic"
i understand plot wise why she allowed the rest of the "other" survivors to live that long but didn't make a lot of sense if we think about it.

i had some more ideas but i forgot i'll try to remember and post later


----------



## Dan (May 12, 2010)

Probably the worst episode this season.

Really disappointing.


----------



## Grrblt (May 12, 2010)

Mad Hatter said:


> Probably the worst episode this season.
> 
> Really disappointing.



You crazy


----------



## Bart (May 12, 2010)

It's fairly obvious that the Mother was a Smoke Monster.

That's she was able to kill the whole village and cover the well up. MIB killed her with the dagger before she was able to speak, thusly thanking him, as she was released, so to speak.

Also I think she was tainted by whatever happened in the light, and that's why she was partial to MIB's lying and thinks killing to protect the island is the best policy, as seen within the first 5 mins.


----------



## IsoloKiro (May 12, 2010)

Alas, I think you've figured it out. She also said that going into the light was a fate worse than death, how would she know if she hadn't tried it?


----------



## MuNaZ (May 12, 2010)

that does make sense...

i was actually starting to think the black smoke was not Jacob's brother because of the children taunting him (as John Locke)... i think that aspect is left to open i hope they answer next episode or finale...


----------



## Dan (May 12, 2010)

They could have done more with the episode.

Also, the mother said they were there to protect the "light". Once Jacob threw MIB into the "light" didn't it disappear. So what are the protecting now?

Also I hate all this:

"I wanna leave the island"
"You can't"
"Why?"
"Because you can't"

Fucking give us a proper reason.


----------



## Bart (May 12, 2010)

Yeah 

*Mother:* _"Every question will just lead to more questions."_

That's most definitely the Darlton telling us that most questions will not be answered and viewers should just watch what is given and make up their own mind.

Walt still needs to be explained though.


----------



## Yasha (May 12, 2010)

The cave of light is just like the tunnel of light that people with near-death experience claim to have seen. It's supposed to be where our souls came from and will return to when we die. It's the resting place for our souls between one life and the next. It explains why there are so many ghosts that can't move on lingering near the island. They either can't find the light or can't return to it for some reason. (Remember the movie Ghost?)


----------



## Grrblt (May 12, 2010)

Mad Hatter said:


> They could have done more with the episode.
> 
> Also, the mother said they were there to protect the "light". Once Jacob threw MIB into the "light" didn't it disappear. So what are the protecting now?


Still making sure the light isn't leaving. Except now it's in the form of a giant smoke monster.



> Also I hate all this:
> 
> "I wanna leave the island"
> "You can't"
> ...


Because they were candidates to replace Mother.


----------



## Yasha (May 12, 2010)

I don't think the light has disappeared. It was just temporarily blocked out when the smoke monster came out from the tunnel. The Mother had said, "when the light goes out here, it goes out everywhere". The fact that people are still alive means the light hasn't gone out yet.


----------



## perman07 (May 12, 2010)

What I don't get is how Mother explained that she had made sure Jabob and MiB couldn't hurt each other, yet from what I saw Jacob killed MiB (not sure if he died or not from the beating though).


----------



## Shark Skin (May 12, 2010)

Thought it was an ok episode. If anything the main reason I didn't like it was because the main plot had picked up so much momentum, to go off on something of a tangent kinda disappointed me. IDK if there was any other place they could have put this episode, but this just didn't feel like the right time.

As for the episode itself it was interesting, but I can see why some people would be pissed off at what we got from this. Sure we learned the origins of Jacob and MiB and who "Adam and Eve" are. But the pacing of the episode felt off. And in the end it felt more like the writers were just giving us the same line that the Mother gave to Jacob's and MiB's biological mother.


----------



## Yasha (May 12, 2010)

Jacob said he wouldn't kill him. He was only knocked unconscious when he floated into the cave.


----------



## Grrblt (May 12, 2010)

perman07 said:


> What I don't get is how Mother explained that she had made sure Jabob and MiB couldn't hurt each other, yet from what I saw Jacob killed MiB (not sure if he died or not from the beating though).



Mother explained that you don't die from going into the light. You become "worse than dead", and that is exactly what MIB became.


----------



## Bart (May 12, 2010)

Yasha that's a brilliant post 

*Hurley and Young Jacob*

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBsygvaz1MI&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dan (May 12, 2010)

The MIB asked to leave. He was given a new ending tale.

Also is Jaboc ignorant. That lady admitted she killed his real mother but he still stayed with her. That lady was a born liar. She told about 5 lies in that episode.


----------



## Yasha (May 12, 2010)

The young Jacob has a corporeal existence and can be seen by everyone as far as we know. Maybe he is the real Jacob that time-travelled from the past?


----------



## IsoloKiro (May 12, 2010)

I think that would be a bit too much to fathom. As for the light...isn't it just the electromagnetic energy?


----------



## Yasha (May 12, 2010)

Mother said it's the source of life, death and rebirth. I'm pretty sure it's the Tunnel of Light we heard so much about.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (May 12, 2010)

IsoloKiro said:


> I think that would be a bit too much to fathom. As for the light...isn't it just the electromagnetic energy?



Well, the 'magical' explanation for the light is that its the source of life, death and rebirth, the Mother was not from an age of science so she can't say its electromagnetic energy. Maybe someone can go look up electromagnetic energy and see if it has any restorative properties, lol. Either that or electromagnetic energy is a side-product given out from this Heart of the Island thing.


----------



## Bart (May 12, 2010)

I think we may have found out why the Others wanted Walt 

MIB is told that he is "special," and he tells Fake Mom this when she asks how he figured out that donkey wheel strategy. MIB can also see ghosts. *THE WALT CONNECTION*. Walt is repeatedly referred to as "special" (by his step dad, and Ms. Klugh). We can conclude that the whole deal with the Others stealing Walt was to test his similarity to MIB. To see if he is a Smokey replacement? Maybe even to test for that inherent X factor that made MIB such a good liar as a kid


----------



## Parallax (May 12, 2010)

I liked this episode, though there were some parts of it I didn't really enjoy.  I don't know it seemed really important in the scheme of things and I can't wait for the final 2 episodes.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 12, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> Maybe the source of life. Does it really matter that much? Something magical and very important to the world.


Yes, quite the contrary, it does matter. This entire show is about this island. Saying "whatever this water fall light thing important to the world, so the island protects this thing" is not good enough, since that light thing appears to be centered around the island. I do hope they explain this light thing in more detail in season finale.



> There's no purpose to it, it's simply what one becomes after going into the light. "Worse than dead", remember?


So the light source is this honky magical thing that turns person into a meaningless smoke monster? 



> Because he drank the wine to make him the protector of the island.


Jacob offered wine to Richard and he wasn't to become the protector. Although, I'm starting to guess that the wine is the key for immortality and thus Jacob and Richard never aged...

Anyway, this episode sucked. Season finale better be worth it...


----------



## Grrblt (May 12, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> Yes, quite the contrary, it does matter. This entire show is about this island. Saying "whatever this water fall light thing important to the world, so the island protects this thing" is not good enough, since that light thing appears to be centered around the island. I do hope they explain this light thing in more detail in season finale.


Yes, it's about the island. It's not about the light. All we need to know is that the island exists to protect this light, because the light is important to the world. _Exactly_ what it is, is not important. Although, we have enough hints to conclude that it is the source of life, or rather a manifestation of both life and death.



> So the light source is this honky magical thing that turns person into a meaningless smoke monster?


That's obviously not all it does. Because there's a small piece of it in everyone, and not everyone turns into meaningless smoke monsters.



> Jacob offered wine to Richard and he wasn't to become the protector. Although, I'm starting to guess that the wine is the key for immortality and thus Jacob and Richard never aged...


And did he enchant the wine with magic words before he offered it to Richard?



> Anyway, this episode sucked. Season finale better be worth it...


It was a good episode. It answered a lot of things - you just gotta look at little for the answers. My guess is that if you don't think this episode answered questions, you won't like the finale either.


----------



## JJ (May 12, 2010)

Bart said:


> Yasha that's a brilliant post
> 
> *Hurley and Young Jacob*
> 
> ...



I have mixed feelings about this episode. I really get the feeling that it's not exactly just to explain a few things, but to set up for what's to come next. 





> Well, the 'magical' explanation for the light is that its the source of life, death and rebirth, the Mother was not from an age of science so she can't say its electromagnetic energy. Maybe someone can go look up electromagnetic energy and see if it has any restorative properties, lol. Either that or electromagnetic energy is a side-product given out from this Heart of the Island thing.



 (yeah I know it's wiki, but the below part caught my eye)



> The fact that Earth is an electromagnet helps it maintain an atmosphere suitable for life.




I was looking up stuff and came across this. It could be that Jacob might be the protector of the electromagnetic energy that helps sustain life as was discussed.


----------



## Bart (May 12, 2010)

JediJaina said:


> I have mixed feelings about this episode. I really get the feeling that it's not exactly just to explain a few things, but to set up for what's to come next.



I agree, but then again it could surprise us next week.

Across the Sea should have, most definitely, explained the Island's origins, Walt's abilities and Young Locke's drawing of Smokey.


----------



## Six* (May 12, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfpBFYn-Jxw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CodyEatsComets (May 12, 2010)

The only episode that was worse than this episode during the whole season was What Kate Does.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (May 12, 2010)

Good episode. I liked it a lot better than the (extremely overrated) Richard episode. I was kind of annoyed they switched from present day at first but it turned out to be entertaining.



-Dargor- said:


> Only thing this episode did for me was make me like MiB better than Jacob.



Lol yea, this. I'm starting to think MIB is not actually Smokey



Bart said:


> It's fairly obvious that the Mother was a Smoke Monster.
> 
> That's she was able to kill the whole village and cover the well up. MIB killed her with the dagger before she was able to speak, thusly thanking him, as she was released, so to speak.
> 
> Also I think she was tainted by whatever happened in the light, and that's why she was partial to MIB's lying and thinks killing to protect the island is the best policy, as seen within the first 5 mins.



Good theory


----------



## Bart (May 12, 2010)

*The Man in Black is called Esau*


----------



## MuNaZ (May 12, 2010)

one thing the light still exists on the island...
i think we all agree the place where MIB was digging to get to the light is the well where Locke and Ben turned the wheel, when they turned it the light got out and did it's "magic"
So MIB didn't fade the light, the way i see it, he was changed/killed/corrupted by it. Maybe the direct pathway to it it's unattainable until a new protector rises but it still exists.


----------



## Castiel (May 12, 2010)

Six said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfpBFYn-Jxw[/YOUTUBE]



Amazing








Bart said:


> *The Man in Black is called Esau*



They edited it to say "his brother"


----------



## Athrum (May 12, 2010)

If Esau's body was found by Jack, what is the smoke monster?


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (May 12, 2010)

If Locke's body was found by Ben, what is the Smoke Monster?


Good question. Probably a manifestation of "Esau's" memories and desires and the natural corruption of mankind fused with the energy from the "Light"


----------



## Shark Skin (May 12, 2010)

Don't forget that MiB said that Jacob deprived him of his physical body or something along those lines earlier this season. As you say, the smoke monster is a manifestation of Esau's psyche.


----------



## Tyrion (May 12, 2010)

This episode was just so confusing. So the smoke monster is a different being then Jacob's brother? So that "light" brings out the true desires of people, since Jacob's brother went in there, it brought out the bad side. But if Jacob was to go in there, the smoke monster would be white?


----------



## -Dargor- (May 12, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> This episode was just so confusing. So the smoke monster is a different being then Jacob's brother? So that "light" brings out the true desires of people, since Jacob's brother went in there, it brought out the bad side. But if Jacob was to go in there, the smoke monster would be white?



The "mother" said that going into the light was a fate worse than death so I'm inclined to think the Smoke monster still is Esau, a part of him anyway, this is backed up by MiB telling jacob that he deprived him of his body in a previous episode. 

And I doubt Jacob's smokey would be any different, the well would have turned him just the same, it was shown repeatedly that jacob wasn't more "pure" in any regards, he was jealous, impulsive, violent. He just happened to have no back bone.

Altho, since "mother" was a witch/smokey herself, both her and Smokey could be lying and Esau and Smokey might very well be different beings.

Fake-Esau may not even be aware of it, since he's been stuck wearing Esau's form for so long.


----------



## Doom85 (May 12, 2010)

Jacob's brother IS still MiB/monster. Otherwise, the rules of not killing each other would no longer be in play. I figured that was obvious.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (May 12, 2010)

Did anyone catch what "Mother" was muttering when she poured the wine for Jacob?


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (May 12, 2010)

Six said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfpBFYn-Jxw[/YOUTUBE]



Awesome how they got the actual actors to play out the skit.


----------



## Roy (May 13, 2010)

This episode cleared up A LOT.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (May 13, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Awesome how they got the actual actors to play out the skit.



Ugh remind me never to watch that "comedian" ever again.


----------



## Noah (May 13, 2010)

Roy said:


> This episode cleared up A LOT.



This. 

I think I'm the only one of all my friends who actually got anything out of this episode. Did we really need a scientific/logical explanation for what the wheel and light were? I'm perfectly fine with the vague explanations that basically sum up as "magic" or "life/nature energy".


----------



## Yasha (May 13, 2010)

I agree with Grrblt. This is the most important episode in Lost so far. If you don't like the answers given in this episode, chances are you wouldn't like the finale either. I don't think we are going to learn much more about the island or the tunnel of light. The last 3 hours are most likely focused on the final war.

I personally like the explanation given. Not a lot, but I like it. I have a question though. If the island is so vital to the fate of humanity, why it seems that nothing has happened to the inhabitants of the sideway universe where the island had sunk to the bottom of the sea? Perhaps the light has not been put out but only buried in the ruins?


----------



## SageMaster (May 13, 2010)

I thought this was a fantastic episode. It featured great characterization and explained amazingly the motives of each character.

*Jacob:* This episode explained Jacob's passive attitude pretty well. He didn't have a choice and is forced to protect the island, and that is why he rarely acts. What I specially liked is that the episode humanized Jacob. I thought he was gonna be something like pure goodness like Superman, but he's actually a human being who can makes mistakes. I guess he regrets what he did to his brother, and that's also why he likes to say that "everyone deserves a second chance in life".

*MiB:* Damn, I couldn't beleive that I actually sympathized with him. The guy was one hell of a reason to do what he does now. I love that he isn't evil incarnate, much more realistic and better imo.

*Mother:* At first I was wondering why the hell was this woman acting like such a crazy bitch. Then, it hit me that she was just another reluctant protector, just like Jacob, that didn't want to be on the island. She was just one of countless protectors before her that were forced to protect the island. That's why when MiB killed her she said "Thank you". She was glad that her job was finally over.

So, what we have here is that there have been countless reluctant protectors on the island. My theory is that the show will end with the chosen candidate (probably Jack) willingly taking the role of the protector, and thus breaking the cycle of reluctant protectors.


----------



## Koppachino (May 13, 2010)

I've been waiting for an episode like this since Season 1.


----------



## Bart (May 13, 2010)

Roy said:


> This episode cleared up A LOT.



It did, but it didn't explain the origin of the Island and so much more.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (May 13, 2010)

Bart said:


> It did, but it didn't explain the origin of the Island and so much more.



If there's going to be an explanation, its going to happen at the final episode, not somewhere in-between.


----------



## Bart (May 13, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> If there's going to be an explanation, its going to happen at the final episode, not somewhere in-between.



Yeah that does seem likely. All I'm really epecting is for Walt to be explained, yes I said it again, and possibly an appearance considering the term "special" has been thrown around alot in S6 not to mention his game of Backgammon with Locke in S1.

Also, Young Locke's drawing of Smokey.

It's a damn near outrage that they didn't explain the statue or Egyptian connection, i.e. through the timer at the Swan.


----------



## Roy (May 13, 2010)

I think Walt is one thing that wont be explained.


----------



## excellence153 (May 13, 2010)

This is such a mediocre wrapping up of an overall great show.


----------



## Grrblt (May 13, 2010)

Bart said:


> It did, but it didn't explain the origin of the Island and so much more.



It didn't explain where the island came from, but we learned that there was a protector before Jacob and that previous protector said she came there by accident too, which we know to be the same kind of "accident" that happened to Claudia and flight 815. I would say this points to that the island has always been there.



Bart said:


> It's a damn near outrage that they didn't explain the statue or Egyptian connection, i.e. through the timer at the Swan.


There have been other people coming to the island, as evidenced by the fact that the time-and-space-warping wheel thing was actually finished by someone. Safe to say some of those other people came from Egypt and built a statue and a temple.


----------



## Bart (May 13, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> It didn't explain where the island came from, but we learned that there was a protector before Jacob and that previous protector said she came there by accident too, which we know to be the same kind of "accident" that happened to Claudia and flight 815. I would say this points to that the island has always been there.



Hey Grrblt!

Yeah, sort of like the concept of causality, thusly something would have naturally started the reaction, and that's such a thing which I'm rather disappointed wasn't explained.

Darlton both may explain it in special Podcast or an interview, perhaps?



Grrblt said:


> There have been other people coming to the island, as evidenced by the fact that the time-and-space-warping wheel thing was actually finished by someone. Safe to say some of those other people came from Egypt and built a statue and a temple.



There have differently, especially as we've already seen Ben turn up in a part of the African continent already, so it's possibly that another part of the continent, namely Egypt, sprang up


----------



## bbwilliy12 (May 13, 2010)

to be honest i lost after the first season, ok i watched alittle bit of season 2 but I just lost the plot on the whole thing. Im glad it will be over soon in our country. It is adictive lick crack for many viewers.


----------



## Dan (May 13, 2010)

Theres only 2 questions I wanna know.

1. Why are the candidates candidates, I.e why those specific people.
2. Why does the black smoke kill who he kills. - Like Mr.Echo

Rest I don't really care about, maybe if they clear up some of the Walt stuff as well.


----------



## Doom85 (May 13, 2010)

Bart said:


> Darlton both may explain it in special Podcast or an interview, perhaps?



Darlton have said they plan to go into silence after the finale for a while, because they know no matter what there will be some complaining/bitching about the resolution, and they'd rather wait for people's emotions to calm down before discussing/elaborating on the series post-finale. So we will get some details and info, but we have to wait a bit.

Madhatter:

-Jacob presumably chose all the candidates after observing them and figured they all had the potential to be the next "Jacob". Some of the candidates seem like odd choices, but imagine when we first met Jack. He wouldn't be caught dead becoming "Jacob" no matter what. 5 seasons later, the man is begging for the position. As Locke said, "yes you do, you just don't realize it yet" (in response to Jack saying he doesn't believe in destiny in Season 1 finale).
-we have to assume Eko was not a candidate. Which really surprises me, but his name wasn't on the cave walls so he apparently was not chosen. It's also possible his name was on the wall and we didn't see it, but when he refused to repent for his sins before "Yemi" (don't get me wrong though, I'm with Eko, he did the best he could), he was no longer valid to be a candidate (since many names of alive people are crossed out) and so "Yemi"/MiB/monster could kill him.


----------



## Bart (May 13, 2010)

Doom85 said:


> Darlton have said they plan to go into silence after the finale for a while, because they know no matter what there will be some complaining/bitching about the resolution, and they'd rather wait for people's emotions to calm down before discussing/elaborating on the series post-finale. So we will get some details and info, but we have to wait a bit.



Yeah I read about that, and thanks for bringing it up, but I meant slightly after the finale of S6.


----------



## Dan (May 13, 2010)

Hmm maybe that's true.

MIB can't kill candidates, so once someone's name is crossed off or we realize they aren't a candidate they can be killed.


----------



## Bart (May 13, 2010)

Mark Pellegrino, who plays Jacob, actually said that the the episode is set in *43* AD 

But whether it was 43 AD when Jacob/Esau were born or when they were teenagers is something that's not really been confirmed.


----------



## Grrblt (May 13, 2010)

Surely you mean 23 or 42.


----------



## Bart (May 13, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> Surely you mean 23 or 42.



That's what I thought.

*MARK PELLEGRINO (JACOB):* There are no archetypes here. Even though we?re roughly configured into these black and white characters, the line between good and evil is blurred and we both cross over sometimes. If you think Jacob is a heroic character?it?s his temper, his need for revenge that creates the Smoke Monster. *Jacob has a long way to go from that episode in 43 AD to the present.* He travels a long distance, and he does it alone because he lost his family in one fell swoop. How terribly lonely.

Honest to god, this song got me good


----------



## Grrblt (May 13, 2010)

I saw spoilers a few weeks back that said 23 AD. He likely just messed up.

edit: although thinking about it, this happened way before the previous candidates were on the table. There's no reason the regular numbers would be important 2000 years ago. So logically it could have been 43. Easter egg-wise, it should be 23 or 42.


----------



## Tyrion (May 13, 2010)

The only thing I'm confused about is the smoke monster. So we know now that the smoke monster WAS taking the form of Jacob's brother all along, so it's a different being. Now, was the smoke monster contained in that light? And if someone was to go down there, it would set it free. And how did the fake mother know of this?


----------



## Grrblt (May 13, 2010)

Smoke monster is still Jacob's brother. It has the same ambition ("go home"), it follows the same rules (can't kill Jacob), it says it had a crazy mother and that it was once a man, etc.


----------



## Tyrion (May 13, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> Smoke monster is still Jacob's brother. It has the same ambition ("go home"), it follows the same rules (can't kill Jacob), it says it had a crazy mother and that it was once a man, etc.



They why is there a corpse of Jacob's brother?


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (May 13, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> They why is there a corpse of Jacob's brother?



Its probably an empty carcass, the body is there, but the soul left and is now blacksmoke. That's what I think at least.


----------



## Parallax (May 13, 2010)

Of all the things that were confusing about that episode, this is the least confusing and I thought the most straightforward


----------



## Dan (May 13, 2010)

Lost season 1, had no idea it would be like this.

All this light and candidate nonsense.


----------



## Doom85 (May 13, 2010)

Mad Hatter said:


> Lost season 1, had no idea it would be like this.
> 
> All this light and candidate nonsense.



YMMV. Skeletons, backgammon, Sayid's compass messing up and he said a strong electromagnetic source must be on the island, Locke not being afraid of the monster and telling Jack it wouldn't hurt him (of course not, Locke was still a candidate ), etc., all in Season 1. Hell, Locke's big speech to Jack in the Season 1 finale is now brilliant in context. The writers have said they did add new elements as the show went on (DHARMA was created between S1 and S2, Ben got a much larger role than originally intended, etc.), but the overall game plan didn't change too much.

Edit: Unless you meant YOU didn't think it would be like this, as opposed to the writers. Though LOST obviously was going to mix sci-fi and fantasy/supernatural. Jack and Locke's feud for 4 seasons made that kind of obvious.


----------



## Bart (May 13, 2010)

The light was suggested in S1-S2, Mad 

Remember what Locke said about seeing into the Island, and also what Eko said about seeing something bright? If that's not the light then I don't know what is. But I'm fairly certain that it'll end up being true.

*Locke:* _"I looked into the eye of this island and what I saw was beautiful."_

and Young MIB (Esau) called the light "beautiful", if you remember?

*The Cost of Living*

*Eko:* _And what did you see? _
*Locke:* _I saw a very bright light. It was beautiful._ 
*Eko:* _That is not what I saw._


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (May 13, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> Smoke monster is still Jacob's brother. It has the same ambition ("go home"), it follows the same rules (can't kill Jacob), it says it had a crazy mother and that it was once a man, etc.



I wouldn't really call the Smoke Monster Jacob's brother. It is more like a new sentient being that was created when the light gained MiB's memories and traits after it made contact with his dead body. Which is why Jacob never addresses the Smoke monster as his brother, he may look and act like him, but its a whole different person there.


----------



## Tyrion (May 13, 2010)

Also how was the fake mother able to burn down MIB's camp and kill all the people? Why does LOST do this? I think some of these questions might be answered by Lindeloff and Cuse themselves in a Comic Con? :/


----------



## Bart (May 13, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> Also how was the fake mother able to burn down MIB's camp and kill all the people? Why does LOST do this? I think some of these questions might be answered by Lindeloff and Cuse themselves in a Comic Con? :/



She was a Smoke Monster; and that's very very possible considering the vast amount of clues within the episode to suggest it.


----------



## Dan (May 13, 2010)

Questions that will never be answered.

How the island started?
Who was the first person on the island?
How do people end up on the island?

Also, you know when they crashed the second time. Did everyone on the plane die apart from the 7 who were going back?


----------



## Doom85 (May 13, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> I wouldn't really call the Smoke Monster Jacob's brother. It is more like a new sentient being that was created when the light gained MiB's memories and traits after it made contact with his dead body. Which is why Jacob never addresses the Smoke monster as his brother, he may look and act like him, but its a whole different person there.



I have to disagree here. There's too much evidence against it, and practically none supporting it:

1) mothers' limitations on the two brothers not killing each other are still in place. A new monster/being shouldn't be affected by said rules.

2) what evidence is there that the monster has the brother's memories as opposed to spirit/mind? Everything he has said about his past life before this episode is consistent with what really happened. He said his mother was crazy, that her craziness caused him growing pains, and Jacob betrayed him and took his humanity and body from him. If we were meant to believe this is some new being using another's memories, there should have been a hint somewhere, like a brief mistake or uncertainty. Instead, it's a perfect recital

3) when we first see the two, MiB says Jacob is still trying to prove him wrong about humanity. This argument first came up when MiB was living with the outsiders. Why would MiB say they're still having the same argument if MiB isn't really there and Jacob knows this? And what would be the point of trying to prove humanity's worth to a new monster as opposed to his brother?

4) Jacob never says "brother", because obviously we were meant to be surprised that they are brothers once the flashback began. However, "brotherly" acts are clearly shown at times (offering MiB something to eat, giving him the wine), with a hint of mocking in it. MiB killed his mother, Jacob's not exactly going to be over-friendly and loving towards the guy.

5) "a fate worse than death". MiB's mind and spirit being transferred into the monster inside or becoming a monster? Consistent. DYING and some monster inside stealing his memories? Yeah, we've got a problem there.

6) and this is arguably the most important: LOST 99.9% of the time puts character first. Through this episode, I got to know MiB's history and character development in the past. This explains why he became the person he is today. If it's some new entity entirely, well fuck, I just wasted an hour of my time. The LOST writers don't do shit like that. I'm interested in Jacob and his brother's conflict, not Jacob vs. some random thing that came out of the ground. Stealing memories and traits doesn't make one character the same as the robbed character.


----------



## Grrblt (May 13, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> I wouldn't really call the Smoke Monster Jacob's brother. It is more like a new sentient being that was created when the light gained MiB's memories and traits after it made contact with his dead body. Which is why Jacob never addresses the Smoke monster as his brother, he may look and act like him, but its a whole different person there.


I would call it Jacob's brother, because that's what it is. _All_ our hints about Smokey's identity say he's Jacob's brother. Smokey being MIB entity is concistent with two things we learned in this episode: Jacob and MIB can't kill each other, and going into the light makes one "worse than dead". If Smokey is a different being, that means they _were_ able to kill each other, and that Mother was wrong regarding worse than dead.

Besides, a monster that acts the same as MIB, has the same ambition as MIB, claims he was once a man as MIB, etc, but still somehow isn't MIB, is just silly. Quacks like a duck, you know? There could be some logic to why Smokey would use MIB's memories to trick Jacob, but it makes no sense for him to pretend to be MIB when he's talking to the current candidates. Why tell the Losties that he wants to go home? Why tell them that he had a crazy mother? Completely pointless.



Bart said:


> She was a Smoke Monster; and that's very very possible considering the vast amount of clues within the episode to suggest it.


Except that she died by a knife, which our current Smokey did not.


----------



## Bart (May 13, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> Except that she died by a knife, which our current Smokey did not.



She died by the knife as she didn't speak when MIB provided that lunge, which was why she thanked him. You recall what Dogan said to Sayid?

When Sayid attempted something similar he let Flocke speak to him.


----------



## Grrblt (May 13, 2010)

Bart said:


> She died by the knife as she didn't speak when MIB provided that lunge, which was why she thanked him. You recall what Dogan said to Sayid?
> 
> When Sayid attempted something similar he let Flocke speak to him.


That's silly. He only said "hello Sayid". Mother had spoken a lot more to MIB.

Really, there's no _reason_ for Mother to have been a smoke monster. The only thing you're trying to make fit is how she knew what would happen after stepping into the light. But that could have been common Protector knowledge. How did she know how to make people unable to kill each other? How did she know how to bring ships to the island? She is privy to certain information.


----------



## Bart (May 13, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> That's silly. He only said "hello Sayid". Mother had spoken a lot more to MIB.
> 
> Really, there's no _reason_ for Mother to have been a smoke monster. The only thing you're trying to make fit is how she knew what would happen after stepping into the light. But that could have been common Protector knowledge. How did she know how to make people unable to kill each other? How did she know how to bring ships to the island? She is privy to certain information.



Yeah but he still spoke to him, as I doubt there's a loophole in the amount of words that can be spoken 

That's a question which I'd like to find out, as would millions of other fans worldwide. But how did she cover the well so spectacularly or kill the whole village?

As I said before, she was probably tainted by whatever happened in the light, and that's why she was partial to MIB's lying and thinks in the act of killing to protect the island is the best policy.


----------



## Tyrion (May 13, 2010)

Bart said:


> Yeah but he still spoke to him, as I doubt there's a loophole in the amount of words that can be spoken
> 
> That's a question which I'd like to find out, as would millions of other fans worldwide. But how did she cover the well so spectacularly or kill the whole village?
> 
> As I said before, she was probably tainted by whatever happened in the light, and that's why she was partial to MIB's lying and thinks in the act of killing to protect the island is the best policy.



If this is the case then it means that the Island isn't looking for a candidate to protect the Island but it's looking for someone who will replace the old Smoke monster user(fake mother) and become a new one( MIB). 

Fake mother did say "Thank you" to MIB when she got killed meaning she never liked the Island or whatever but was forced to stay there.


----------



## Bart (May 13, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> If this is the case then it means that the Island isn't looking for a candidate to protect the Island but it's looking for someone who will replace the old Smoke monster user(fake mother) and become a new one( MIB).
> 
> Fake mother did say "Thank you" to MIB when she got killed meaning she never liked the Island or whatever but was forced to stay there.



That's probably why many have suggested that Jack will become the new Jacob and Sawyer the equivalent of MIB.


----------



## Tyrion (May 13, 2010)

Bart said:


> That's probably why many have suggested that Jack will become the new Jacob and Sawyer the equivalent of MIB.



Be4 Sayid went out, I always thought Sayid was going to replace MIB but is not the case now lol And yeah, it's predictable Jack will replace Jacob.


----------



## Bart (May 13, 2010)

Yeah, pretty much what you said right there


----------



## Tyrion (May 13, 2010)

If someone was to find the light now and go down the tunnel, would the current smoke monster cease to exist or would there be a 2nd smoke monster coming out of the tunnel?

Damn, LOST makes you go crazy lol


----------



## The World (May 13, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> I would call it Jacob's brother, because that's what it is. _All_ our hints about Smokey's identity say he's Jacob's brother. Smokey being MIB entity is concistent with two things we learned in this episode: Jacob and MIB can't kill each other, and going into the light makes one "worse than dead". If Smokey is a different being, that means they _were_ able to kill each other, and that Mother was wrong regarding worse than dead.
> 
> Besides, a monster that acts the same as MIB, has the same ambition as MIB, claims he was once a man as MIB, etc, but still somehow isn't MIB, is just silly. Quacks like a duck, you know? There could be some logic to why Smokey would use MIB's memories to trick Jacob, but it makes no sense for him to pretend to be MIB when he's talking to the current candidates. Why tell the Losties that he wants to go home? Why tell them that he had a crazy mother? Completely pointless.
> 
> ...



She died by knife because she passed on her power to Jacob who is now the new protector.

She knew Man in Black was going to kill her for knocking him out and killing all the other people. 

She manipulated this whole event when she knew she could not control MIB so she trapped him there forever on the Island with his brother.

If you look back to the very beginning of the episode, Claudia(the real mom) while drinking water from the river was startled by fake Mom's reflection. If you look closely it looks like she is missing her head or head is smoke or something. Food for thought.


----------



## SageMaster (May 13, 2010)

The World said:


> She died by knife because she passed on her power to Jacob who is now the new protector.
> 
> She knew Man in Black was going to kill her for knocking him out and killing all the other people.
> 
> ...



This is interesting. I doubt it was intentional, but I can't say for sure.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (May 13, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> I would call it Jacob's brother, because that's what it is. _All_ our hints about Smokey's identity say he's Jacob's brother. Smokey being MIB entity is concistent with two things we learned in this episode: Jacob and MIB can't kill each other, and going into the light makes one "worse than dead". If Smokey is a different being, that means they _were_ able to kill each other, and that Mother was wrong regarding worse than dead.
> 
> Besides, a monster that acts the same as MIB, has the same ambition as MIB, claims he was once a man as MIB, etc, but still somehow isn't MIB, is just silly. Quacks like a duck, you know? There could be some logic to why Smokey would use MIB's memories to trick Jacob, but it makes no sense for him to pretend to be MIB when he's talking to the current candidates. Why tell the Losties that he wants to go home? Why tell them that he had a crazy mother? Completely pointless.



My theory about the monster is that it picked up all the memories and traits from MiB which is why it believes it is MiB. Just as Fake Locke has all of Locke's memories and his personality traits as well (Don't tell me what I can't do!), he is not actually John Locke. So if Fake Locke is not actually Locke, why should MiB there be the real MiB when his dead body is present? The real MiB is dead, the Smoke monster is just a creature (created by that light) whose first sentient memories and traits are those of MiB which is why it has the same goals and traits as him. That's why he wants to go home and why he remembers his crazy mother and also why he follows the rules of his game with Jacob. The Smoke Monster MiB is not _pretending_ to be MiB, it believes it is MiB because that's what its first memories are.

Meanwhile, as I also mentioned, Jacob has never once called the Smoke Monster his brother, he always refers him as an old friend which is just an ironic joke term for their long conflict anyway. Jacob has already allowed MiB to leave the Island (hence why he brought him to the light anyway), since the MiB has that memory, why should it wonder why Jacob is trying to keep him on the Island? It doesn't realize that it is the magical light/energy that Jacob has to protect and not because Jacob has some vendetta against MiB leaving.


----------



## Roy (May 13, 2010)

I still wanna know what the alternate verse is all about though. Why do it in the first place? Does it have to do anything with the current story? I'm confuzzeled once again.


----------



## Parallax (May 13, 2010)

Roy said:


> I still wanna know what the alternate verse is all about though. Why do it in the first place? Does it have to do anything with the current story? I'm confuzzeled once again.



It's pretty obvious that it's connected to the main storyline.  They had a whole episode that confirmed this


----------



## Roy (May 13, 2010)

^the one with Desmond and Charlie right?


----------



## Doom85 (May 14, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> My theory about the monster is that it picked up all the memories and traits from MiB which is why it believes it is MiB. Just as Fake Locke has all of Locke's memories and his personality traits as well (Don't tell me what I can't do!), he is not actually John Locke. So if Fake Locke is not actually Locke, why should MiB there be the real MiB when his dead body is present? The real MiB is dead, the Smoke monster is just a creature (created by that light) whose first sentient memories and traits are those of MiB which is why it has the same goals and traits as him. That's why he wants to go home and why he remembers his crazy mother and also why he follows the rules of his game with Jacob. The Smoke Monster MiB is not _pretending_ to be MiB, it believes it is MiB because that's what its first memories are.
> 
> Meanwhile, as I also mentioned, Jacob has never once called the Smoke Monster his brother, he always refers him as an old friend which is just an ironic joke term for their long conflict anyway. Jacob has already allowed MiB to leave the Island (hence why he brought him to the light anyway), since the MiB has that memory, why should it wonder why Jacob is trying to keep him on the Island? It doesn't realize that it is the magical light/energy that Jacob has to protect and not because Jacob has some vendetta against MiB leaving.



Man, didn't you read my many points against this theory that I posted earlier? Not to mention the rules still being in place pretty much kills it by itself.


----------



## Grrblt (May 14, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> My theory about the monster is that it picked up all the memories and traits from MiB which is why it believes it is MiB. Just as Fake Locke has all of Locke's memories and his personality traits as well (Don't tell me what I can't do!), he is not actually John Locke. So if Fake Locke is not actually Locke, why should MiB there be the real MiB when his dead body is present? The real MiB is dead, the Smoke monster is just a creature (created by that light) whose first sentient memories and traits are those of MiB which is why it has the same goals and traits as him. That's why he wants to go home and why he remembers his crazy mother and also why he follows the rules of his game with Jacob. The Smoke Monster MiB is not _pretending_ to be MiB, it believes it is MiB because that's what its first memories are.
> 
> Meanwhile, as I also mentioned, Jacob has never once called the Smoke Monster his brother, he always refers him as an old friend which is just an ironic joke term for their long conflict anyway. Jacob has already allowed MiB to leave the Island (hence why he brought him to the light anyway), since the MiB has that memory, why should it wonder why Jacob is trying to keep him on the Island? It doesn't realize that it is the magical light/energy that Jacob has to protect and not because Jacob has some vendetta against MiB leaving.


You still fail to address how Jacob was able to kill him and how Mother was wrong about how going into the light wouldn't kill you.


----------



## Bart (May 14, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> You still fail to address how Jacob was able to kill him and how Mother was wrong about how going into the light wouldn't kill you.



Jacob didn't kill him though, he knocked him out.


----------



## Grrblt (May 14, 2010)

Exactly   .


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (May 14, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> You still fail to address how Jacob was able to kill him and how Mother was wrong about how going into the light wouldn't kill you.



The fact that Jacob could hurt him (while they were young) and later when he killed him when he smashed him into the ground rock outside the cave and earlier in the season when FLocke met young ghost Jacob who told him he had broken the rules makes me believe the rules are not magically enforced by anyone other than themselves (Or at least by the Island Guardian) and can also be changed. Remember their Mother's rule was 'They can never hurt each other' not 'They can never kill each other' yet the rule was broken. 

I think the Island may also play a part in deciding what rules it decides to enforce depending on its use for the people there, thus the contrast between Jacob and MiB while the rules for the candidates are still in place. When Jacob took the mantle as new Island Guardian and MiB fulfilled his purpose to kill the previous guardian, the Island was done with him. Hence  the rules for the 2 were lifted and Jacob was able to kill him (albeit by accident). Meanwhile, now that Jacob is dead. The Island needs a new guardian hence the rules for the Candidates are still in place.

MiB was already dead when his body floated into the light, watch the episode again. When Jacob throws him to the ground, there is a loud thud and he just drifts lifelessly into the cave. So the light didn't kill him but took his form (Like how the Smoke mosnter takes the form of dead people)



Doom85 said:


> Man, didn't you read my many points against this theory that I posted earlier? Not to mention the rules still being in place pretty much kills it by itself.



Can u link it again? I didn't see it. And about the rules, see above. ^


----------



## Bart (May 14, 2010)

Oh lol 

Do you still believe that the "light" is the same that Locke saw in the well? As that's something I'm pondering, though it's almost a certainty that it's the same that Ben saw when pushing the FDW.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (May 14, 2010)

I was expecting more from this week's episode. To me, "Across the Sea" & "Ab Aeterno" didn't live up to their hype. Man, I hope the series finale doesn't disappoint as well.


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 14, 2010)

My 2 cents:

- I agree that MIB is dead and what we're seeing now is the smoke monster taking the memories of Locke and before that taking the memories of MIB when he was speaking to richard. 

- I believe that he's using the memories of his incarnations towards his goal, getting out of the island. Everything "it" told richard in ab aterno(SP) was the Smoke monster using MIB memories to manipulate richard into helping him. This is supported in the way he manipulated the candidates into a trap. 

- I think that there are "rules" that are pretty clear by now:

1. SM cannot kill the protector of the island and viceversa directly. 
2. SM can kill the protector using a third party. (there may be more into this, but we have yet to know)
3. SM can't leave the island as long the protector is alive or candidates for the protector role are alive.
4. SM can't kill the candidates directly. He can use a third party to do it.


- I would argue that the protector's job is not protecting the island, but keeping SM on the island.


----------



## Yasha (May 14, 2010)

Protector of the island gets to set the rules and the rules still apply after the protector dies.

One of the rules laid down by Mother is "Jacob and his brother can't kill each other" (although the exact word she used is "hurt", but obviously they can hurt each other, so I think it's safe to assume that by "hurt" she actually meant "kill")

And Jacob's rules are:
1) MIB are not allowed to kill the candidates.
2) MIB can't leave the island as long as it has a protector or candidates of protector.


----------



## Parallax (May 14, 2010)

MiB is not dead, I don't even see how that's a debatable topic


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 14, 2010)

Elijah Snow said:


> MiB is not dead, I don't even see how that's a debatable topic



I remember seeing a body being put in an open tomb.


----------



## Grrblt (May 14, 2010)

Kami-Sama said:


> I remember seeing a body being put in an open tomb.



I remember Smokey saying it was once a man.


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 14, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> I remember Smokey saying it was once a man.



i fail to see how that statement disproves what i said.....


----------



## Grrblt (May 14, 2010)

Kami-Sama said:


> i fail to see how that statement disproves what i said.....


So Smokey used to be a different man than MIB? Now you're just being silly.


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 14, 2010)

I could take that statement and say that SM is saying that it was a man before being SM.

And my point is that i don't agree that MIB is the SM... SM took MIB memories when MIB was thrown on the light path. 

I would argue that they wouldn't have shown the body and made such a big deal out of it... if they didn't want to make clear that MIB =/= SM.

I would argue more that MIB is as much SM as Locke is SM now.


----------



## Grrblt (May 14, 2010)

They made a big deal out of MIB's body due to the Adam and Eve thing from season 1 that they had to tie up.


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 14, 2010)

Unless the writers say otherwise. I have to say that MIB is not the SM. it makes no sense. We're shown MIB's body the same way locke's body was shown... to make clear that they are not the same person. Yet SM now has all of Locke's memories.... the same way that SM has MIB's. If on the next ep jacob calls FLocke brother... then i will eat my words... but as of now i will stand with what i c on the show.



Grrblt said:


> They made a big deal out of MIB's body due to the Adam and Eve thing from season 1 that they had to tie up.



I would have to quote you on that one.



Grrblt said:


> Now you're just being silly.


----------



## Parallax (May 14, 2010)

his body is dead but his essence is alive.  Seriously some people are just dense.


----------



## Wruce Bayne (May 14, 2010)

Elijah Snow said:


> his body is dead but his essence is alive.  Seriously some people are just dense.




Pretty much.
The way I see it is that his desire to get off the island and his semi-rivalry/hatred of Jacob were the only thing that really lived on in the Smoke, as though he were little more than a passenger.

That's why his Mom regarded it so forbiddingly.
I mean, if entering the light just gave you the power to become smoke and take the form of dead people, there wouldn't really be a downside.

But, if entering the cave made you accomplice to an evil entity soul-bent on destroying the world/conquering/whatever, and you lost a part of yourself in becoming that, it would be a truly awful thing.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (May 14, 2010)

No one still seems to be able to dispute that since no one actually regards Fake Locke as John Locke (and Locke is dead),  Smoke Monster has all of Locke's memories and traits even though he isn't Locke, so why is MiB exempt from this logic even though we've seen MiB's real body? Is it such a far stretch to believe that the Smoke Monster is not MiB? All that lives on in the Smoke Monster from MiB now are his traits and memories, but that's not him.



Wruce Bayne said:


> That's why his Mom regarded it so forbiddingly.
> I mean, if entering the light just gave you the power to become smoke and take the form of dead people, there wouldn't really be a downside.
> 
> But, if entering the cave made you accomplice to an evil entity soul-bent on destroying the world/conquering/whatever, and you lost a part of yourself in becoming that, it would be a truly awful thing.



Mother didn't want anybody to go into the light because as what we saw, when man goes in it. The Light gets corrupted and apparently, that's a bad thing since this light is supposedly something awesome and wondrous and good. Its not about people going in and becoming smoke or part of some malevolent evil force, its defiling the light that's bad.

And what you seem to imply from your post is that the light is actually an evil entity with its own form of intelligence in the first place that sucks people's souls or something. The Smoke Monster is a creation of the light corrupted by humanity's darkest aspects, it was nothing until it took MiB's desires to leave.

Basically, my point is. the Light turned into the Smoke monster. Not MiB.


----------



## Supa Swag (May 15, 2010)

Elijah Snow said:


> his body is dead but his essence is alive.



yea that's what I figured too.


----------



## frozenfishsticks (May 15, 2010)

I just watched the latest episode. I'm kinda annoyed that they seemingly went out of their way to continue withholding MiB's name, as if it would hold any real importance to the plot. Besides that, I thought it was a pretty good episode, despite the fact that we've been left with more questions.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (May 15, 2010)

Somehow I don't think MiB's name is going to have any real importance and they're just gonna troll us for thinking its important when it ends.  

'Oh, you wanna know MiB's name? Its Bob.'


----------



## Bart (May 15, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Somehow I don't think MiB's name is going to have any real importance and they're just gonna troll us for thinking its important when it ends.
> 
> 'Oh, you wanna know MiB's name? Its Bob.'



*Esau*


P.S. Jacob's probably in the same as his brother, when Ben killed him.


----------



## Superrazien (May 15, 2010)

Do you guys think maybe the smoke monster has no interest in leaving the Island. All he has said is he wants to go home, maybe he wants to return to the light source since that's where he came from. To do that though he needs Jacob, and all possible candidates dead. Cause the SM doesn't seem to be too into leaving, he ditched the plane (and I since Lapidus is dead I doubt he can pilot it) and blew up the sub.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (May 15, 2010)

Superrazien said:


> Do you guys think maybe the smoke monster has no interest in leaving the Island. All he has said is he wants to go home, maybe he wants to return to the light source since that's where he came from. To do that though he needs Jacob, and all possible candidates dead. .


He has said countless times how much he wanted to go, even to Jacob, who must have been aware by that time of all his ambitions so no point in  lying to him.

.





> Cause the SM doesn't seem to be too into leaving, he ditched the plane (and *I since Lapidus is dead *I doubt he can pilot it) and blew up the sub.



Doesnt the Smoke Monster absorb the memories of the dead. So maybe he already got his memories, among which he could retrieve the knowledge of flying a plane. Or if he could not take Lapidus (which is most probably since he wasnt aware of Desmond dying), he could use the memories of one of the pilots he killed when the Oceanic flight crashed.


----------



## masamune1 (May 15, 2010)

That might explain _why_ he went out of his way to kill the pilot in the first place. It was a pretty random murder that seemingly served no purpose, but it taught him how to fly.


----------



## Nodonn (May 15, 2010)

Bart said:


> *Esau*
> 
> 
> P.S. Jacob's probably in the same as his brother, when Ben killed him.



That's not canon Bart.

Anyway, the creators said they're not going to give us his name.


----------



## Superrazien (May 15, 2010)

Lestat Uchiha said:


> He has said countless times how much he wanted to go, even to Jacob, who must have been aware by that time of all his ambitions so no point in  lying to him.



I guess you have a point.

.



> Doesnt the Smoke Monster absorb the memories of the dead. So maybe he already got his memories, among which he could retrieve the knowledge of flying a plane. Or if he could not take Lapidus (which is most probably since he wasnt aware of Desmond dying), he could use the memories of one of the pilots he killed when the Oceanic flight crashed.



I don't know if he absorbs the memories of everyone that died, only people he took forum of.


----------



## masamune1 (May 15, 2010)

Superrazien said:


> I don't know if he absorbs the memories of everyone that died, only people he took forum of.



No, it's probably those who died. That would explain how he knows that only some of the people on the sub died. There were a few other things, I think.


----------



## Grrblt (May 15, 2010)

He knew Jacob's last thoughts.


----------



## Bart (May 16, 2010)

Because, Grrblt, he even said he was special.


----------



## Grrblt (May 16, 2010)

wat

obviously that was to show that he gets the memories of dead people


----------



## Bart (May 16, 2010)

Miles could display this type of trait, as he has always done, and don't get me started on Walt


----------



## RaitonCloud (May 16, 2010)

First post in this section so ill get straight to it.

I believe the light has been absorbed into Man in black's soul, killing his mortal form (see over the see episode) creating what we know as the "black smoke".

References to the Light as death many times from their mother would explain his form as black smoke, black smoke being related to the form of Death in many cultures, Christianity being a big one. 

Death being desbribed as Black smoke in Milton's "Paradise LOST" also, wonder if there is a cross over there.

Their are many pararells to death in MIB's smoke form, him taking the form of dead on many occasions and in general it's murderous nature, also i really want to know what Kate saw when he went right over her head in the episode where he invaded the Jacobite's temple she looked terrified.


Could someone tell me how many names are still on Jacob's list ? Thanks.


----------



## Man in Black (May 16, 2010)

RaitonCloud said:


> First post in this section so ill get straight to it.
> 
> I believe the light has been absorbed into Man in black's soul, killing his mortal form (see over the see episode) creating what we know as the "black smoke".
> 
> ...


Jack, Sawyer and Hurley are the only people left on Jacob's list.


----------



## Big Boss (May 16, 2010)

Oh! The only people Losties left alive are the same people that were on Ben's list (Jack, Hurley, Sawyer and Kate)! I'm a genius. Coincidence?


----------



## Man in Black (May 16, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Oh! The only people Losties left alive are the same people that were on Ben's list (Jack, Hurley, Sawyer and Kate)! I'm a genius. Coincidence?


Those have pretty much been the central Losties (well, along with Locke) so I guess it makes sense they would still be alive.


----------



## Bart (May 17, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Oh! The only people Losties left alive are the same people that were on Ben's list (Jack, Hurley, Sawyer and Kate)! I'm a genius. Coincidence?



And they also wanted Walt, which makes me believe we'll see him in The End.


----------



## Big Boss (May 17, 2010)

Can't believe there is only two episodes left.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## insi_tv (May 17, 2010)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> *Spoiler*: __



haha i c what ya did thar


----------



## Bart (May 17, 2010)

Dr Douchebag:


----------



## Shark Skin (May 17, 2010)

Dr.Douchebag said:


> *Spoiler*: __





Bart said:


> Dr Douchebag:



Awesome


----------



## Vyse (May 17, 2010)

Am I the only one or does Season 6 really not feel like LOST at all?

In every Jacob/MIB flashback so far, I get the feeling I´m watching a Disney movie with violence.

Why can´t there be a scientific explanation for all the mysteries like the Season 5 finale hinted at? With all the mirrors showing different locations, immortal superbeings and candidates chosen to protect a magical light I´m not sure that´s a route I really like.

Actually I´m pretty sure that i don´t like it.

Oh, and SM is not the MIB, since the SM was shown on paintings on the wall of Egyptian origin. Egyptian culture is clearly older than both forms of Latin and English spoken in the latest episode. That means MIB is not 4000+ years old and therefor can´t be the SM.


----------



## Man in Black (May 17, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Am I the only one or does Season 6 really not feel like LOST at all?
> 
> In every Jacob/MIB flashback so far, I get the feeling I?m watching a Disney movie with violence.
> 
> ...


Feels like LOST to me.


----------



## Parallax (May 17, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Am I the only one or does Season 6 really not feel like LOST at all?
> 
> In every Jacob/MIB flashback so far, I get the feeling I?m watching a Disney movie with violence.
> 
> ...



This has felt very much like Lost without a doubt

but concering the SM I think that he may have been trapped and somehow the light was concerned.  Honestly the fact that MiB went in and SM suddenly popped out how can there NOT be an obvious correlation between the two.  I mean it's not like it's some coincidence, cause if it is that's some shitty and retarded storytelling


----------



## Grrblt (May 17, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Oh, and SM is not the MIB, since the SM was shown on paintings on the wall of Egyptian origin. Egyptian culture is clearly older than both forms of Latin and English spoken in the latest episode. That means MIB is not 4000+ years old and therefor can?t be the SM.


As far as I know, Smokey said that the first people on the island wondered why their compasses moved strangely, so they dug holes. We saw those people. So unless I'm misremembering, this indeed happened before the Egypt stuff.


----------



## Gooba (May 17, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Can't believe there is only two episodes left.


Well, in terms of length there are 3.5.


----------



## Bart (May 18, 2010)

Well the beginning of Across the Sea was set in 23 A.D. so it obviously occured after the Egyptian period, unless they traveled back in time as would seem rather problem, and we didn't find out whether the statue was established during the Mother's time on the Island.

Gooba's right about the 3.5.


----------



## valerian (May 18, 2010)

Just finished season 1  Hopefully I catch up before it ends. 

Probably shouldn't be posting in here though, considering I might get spoiled, but I couldn't help myself


----------



## Bart (May 18, 2010)

Brilliant, Jotaro 

I agree, until you've finished them I wouldn't really be on this thread, especially as most will be posting about the penultimate episode of Lost tomorrow.


----------



## Big Boss (May 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _the candidate don't look if you haven't seen What They Died for_ 



Did anyone think that it _wouldn't_ be Jack?


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 18, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> *Spoiler*: _the candidate don't look if you haven't seen What They Died for_
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone think that it _wouldn't_ be Jack?





*Spoiler*: __ 



i don't kno, seems pretty fishy to me. Wonder if jack has more knowledge now that he's the candidate


----------



## Prendergast (May 18, 2010)

oh solemn hero jack  

so did um
*Spoiler*: __ 




lol richard just die?


----------



## Noah (May 18, 2010)

^
*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm sincerely hoping Richard and Lapidus pop up halfway through the finale and are all "hay gaiz! remember us?"

As far as Jack goes, he certainly seemed to get wide-eyed after drinking the magic creek water. So maybe becoming the protector brings some sort of omniscience about the island.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sideways Desmond... Also I wonder what MiB has in store for Desmond. Something tell me that Desmond is going to interact with The Light in some way.


----------



## Irishwonder (May 18, 2010)

Desmond was a pimp running the alt verse this episode.  Can't wait to see how that is going to tie into what's happening on the island.


----------



## Noah (May 18, 2010)

X-Desmond owns that otherworld. I'm assuming X-Hurley and X-Sayid are going to the hospital to snatch up X-Jin, X-Sun and an all-prepped-for-surgey X-Locke.

.....I really like using X-


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 19, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> *Spoiler*: _the candidate don't look if you haven't seen What They Died for_
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone think that it _wouldn't_ be Jack?



*Spoiler*: __ 



Part of me still hoped for Hurley. He wouldn't have to worry about what he ate anymore and could hang out with Whisper Libby.


----------



## JJ (May 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





I knew it would be Jack. MIB ends up as Locke. They've had a "rivalry" since the beginning. So it just seemed inevitable.


----------



## Corran (May 19, 2010)

I'm gonna cry like a little bitch next week I just know it


----------



## Parallax (May 19, 2010)

Sunday cannot come soon enough


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Haha, man, I love Desmond. Especially this episode.

Fuck, Ben. What the hell is he doing? What is he going to do now that Smokey is planning to destroy the same island he promised him a few minutes ago?

And as expected, Jack is the successor of Jacob.




Next episode is the last


----------



## Grrblt (May 19, 2010)

"I'll give you the island if you kill some guys ok?"
"Ok"
"Also I'll destroy the island, you'll still kill some guys ok?"

FIND OUT BEN'S EXCITING ANSWER, NEXT WEEK IN THE LOST SERIES FINALE


doesn't really make sense :/

Jacob said he crossed Kate out because she became a mother. However, that didn't happen until after the first crash. However, the 4 8 15 16 23 42 radio message has been playing since before Rousseau came to the island, meaning the final candidates would already have been selected by that time. Plothole?

Also, I hoped it would be Hurley


----------



## Bart (May 19, 2010)

Grrblt I laughed at that 

Ben's flashsideways was simply awesome, and I really wouldn't be surprised if he turned out to be a candidate of some sort, as Jacob did have alot of faith in him, and then again MIB hasn't attempted to kill him.

Jacob has a successor, so why not MIB?

Ben or Sawyer for the MIB's successor.


----------



## MuNaZ (May 19, 2010)

my random prediction regarding Ben, he's conflicted with Alex memories but he's playing MIB. In the end he'll become the new smoke monster 

actually i have no freaking idea, but i have a feeling the last scene will be a plane crashing on the Island


----------



## Bart (May 19, 2010)

MuNaZ said:


> my random prediction regarding Ben, he's conflicted with Alex memories but he's playing MIB. In the end he'll become the new smoke monster
> 
> actually i have no freaking idea, but i have a feeling the last scene will be a plane crashing on the Island



That's what I thought, as it's been fairly obvious since S2 that Ben is a brilliant manipulator of others, and it'd be a good twist of things, especially after seeing Ben's touching flashsideways.

It's either Ben or Sawyer that I could see successing MIB.


----------



## Grrblt (May 19, 2010)

Bart said:


> Jacob has a successor, so why not MIB?
> 
> Ben or Sawyer for the MIB's successor.


Because MIB's ambitions are purely for himself. Jacob's were not.


----------



## Bart (May 19, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> Because MIB's ambitions are purely for himself. Jacob's were not.



Yes, but ever since Locke's speech to Walt in S1, we've known about black and white as well as good and evil. 

MIB's ambitions were for himself, but he disliked his brother, and I think his reaction should be interesting when he finds out what Jacob did to Jack.

I'm being reminded of the whole thing in Pirates of the Caribbean in that the Flying Dutchman always needs a Captain, but each can be different in terms of ambitions.


----------



## Undertaker (May 19, 2010)

"We are going to a concert."

 HAHAHAHAHA! Desmond is fucking crazy! 

Richard is flying somewhere to the Moon now. 

Great episode.

Since Desmond has unique resistance to electromagnetism I think MIB is going to throw him into the light. Desmond will not become a smoke monster and the whole light gets corrupted or something.

Also Ben is not on the MIB`s side. He has a plan. Well, Ben wanted to kill Widmore and he did it. But now he has Miles somewhere.


----------



## Bart (May 19, 2010)

Yeah, Undertaker 

It's still difficult to say what Desmond's part plays, except for the whole shepard role in the flashsideways and becoming the vague fail-safe.

But is it just me or does something feel a little fishy by the fact Jack wasn't made Jacob's successor in The End, but in the penultimate episode? I definitely sense a twist


----------



## MuNaZ (May 19, 2010)

from some interviews there's a sad/emotional part in the ending (duh)... anyway how do you kill a smoke monster? maybe with another smoke monster... so someone sacrifices themselves to kill MIB and becomes the new smokey 

Edit: after a bit of thinking, maybe jack, the one that can go and knows the location of the light sacrifices himself to turn into the monster (goes to the light) and explains the mother  (hey one can hope)


----------



## Bart (May 19, 2010)

MuNaZ said:


> from some interviews there's a sad/emotional part in the ending (duh)... anyway how do you kill a smoke monster? maybe with another smoke monster... so someone sacrifices themselves to kill MIB and becomes the new smokey
> 
> Edit: after a bit of thinking, maybe jack, the one that can go and knows the location of the light sacrifices himself to turn into the monster (goes to the light) and explains the mother  (hey one can hope)



My personal guess would be a resurrected Locke, Jack, Walt or Desmond, being the only one's who could kill MIB.


----------



## Yasha (May 19, 2010)

Some wild guesses for the next episode:
1) Ben redeems himself by killing MIB.
2) Jack brings Desmond into the light, the two universes are reconciled somehow.
3) Locke gets resurrected with memories of both worlds, and therefore knows how to fly a plane.
4) Jack passes the protector's task to Ben.
5) The show ends with Losties leaving the island in Ajira 316.


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 19, 2010)

So it would be safe to say that the candidate was Jin... since sun became a mother... and jin didn't met his daughter ... maybe the moment that jin saw his daughter on the camera he became uncandidated, hence he was able to kill himself with sun.


----------



## Bart (May 19, 2010)

Yasha said:


> Some wild guesses for the next episode:
> 1) Ben redeems himself by killing MIB.
> 2) Jack brings Desmond into the light, the two universes are reconciled somehow.
> 3) Locke gets resurrected with memories of both worlds, and therefore knows how to fly a plane.
> ...



Yasha I'm glad you pointed out *Point #4* 

Out of everything which occured in this episode, Jack succeeding Jacob so soon was a little odd, and I smell something fishy; considering he should have recieved such a position in The End, logically anyway.

*Read this:*


*Spoiler*: __ 



And get this. When I asked Sonja Walger, who plays Penny, to tell me who gets the best ending, she said rather cryptically, "We all do and you’ll see why." While Rebecca Mader (Charlotte) concurs, *"All of us" are well served, Michael Emerson singles out his character’s ending out as perhaps the best.

"All vanity aside, I love the way Ben ends," says Michael. "It’s true to his entire, ambiguous arc. He sort of ends and he sort of doesn’t end."*




All those points are just so awesome


----------



## Nodonn (May 19, 2010)




----------



## Yasha (May 19, 2010)

Bart said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Awesome. I think that means he will be the only one who stays on the island while everyone else leaves. I think Ben would love that. He doesn't have anyone to return to in the outside world anyway.


----------



## Bart (May 19, 2010)

Yasha said:


> Awesome. I think that means he will be the only one who stays on the island while everyone else leaves. I think Ben would love that. He doesn't have anyone to return to in the outside world anyway.



Yeah, I'm getting excited just by thinking about it.

The fact that Emerson spoke of vanity and ambiguity, coupled with Ben ending yet not; it's just bound to happen


----------



## Yasha (May 19, 2010)

And the part about everyone getting a happy ending, I think I can see where this leads to.

Hurley x Libby
Charlie x Claire
Faraday x Charlotte
Desmond x Penny + little Charlie
Jin x Sun (alive) + Ji Yeon
Jack x Kate
Sawyer x Miles  Juliet
Ben x Rousseau + Alex 
Sayid x Nadia
Locke - wheelchair

Last but not least, Mr. Eko x Ana Lucia <3


----------



## Bart (May 19, 2010)

Yasha awesome 

Adewale who plays Mr. Eko isn't returning though, as the Darlton said.

*Personally, I'd put:*

Locke x wheelchair + Walt.
Ben + Island
Miles and Naomi 

The thing with Jack/Kate and Saywer/Juliet is a little confusing because of David. Also I wonder whether Karl will be back becuase of the connection with Alex.


----------



## Yasha (May 19, 2010)

Original Ben x Island
Teacher Ben x Rousseau, which makes him legally become Alex's father

But of course that's assuming the two universes will stay separated at the end.

And Miles x Money


Is Walt confirmed to return in the finale?


----------



## Bart (May 19, 2010)

Well yeah, or whether both universes will collide, which I think will occur. Miles and Money? ROFL 

I'm pretty sure Walt will be back, especially as Carlton was reluctant to comment on that when asked recently at the LOST Live event. Hopefully some explanation on why he's special as I always say lol.


----------



## Tyrion (May 19, 2010)

I'm glad Jack became the successor, it would only make sense if it was him.


----------



## Bart (May 19, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> I'm glad Jack became the successor, it would only make sense if it was him.



No it doesn't, especially if he recieves knowledge on David.

Him knowing about David would without question start a chain reaction, coupled with the amount of time he has to stay as the protector. Ben is the only person, alive at least, who wanted to stay on the Island, and still does.

I'm starting to believe that Ben was the candidate that Darlton referred to last week or so.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 19, 2010)

Bart said:


> Ben is the only person, alive at least, who wanted to stay on the Island, and still does.



That's not true at all. Jack has said that he wants to stay on the island several times.


----------



## Doom85 (May 19, 2010)

Yeah, I doubt Ben will try to kill the Losties. And even if he considered it, once Flocke revealed he wants to destroy the Island, the whole "you can rule the Island" deal got cut off (but I doubt Ben really accepted that, ruling an Island with no one else around is stupid as hell). Kinda of makes you wonder why Flocke said it right in front of Ben, maybe he just assumes Ben is nothing but a beaten dog trying to save his skin by now and won't piss off the mass-murdering smoke monster.

I doubt Sawyer will become any sort of MiB "successor", after tonight the man is carrying some serious guilt and definitely doesn't have any contempt towards Jack. If anything, MiB better hope he doesn't somehow end up at the mercy of any of the 4 remaining Losties, I could see even Hurley delivering a killing blow after the messed up shit MiB has done. Claire or Ben might be successors, but somehow I don't see it, the LOST writers stated a good while ago that the end would be very definitive, having a new antagonist alive at the end wouldn't fit with that.

Desmond seems to take another level in badass every episode this season. I freakin' love it.

Some fans are whining that Jacob should have confronted the Losties from day one and said all this. They missed the point. Jacob's already explained why he doesn't directly get involved with the "outsiders" affairs. Richard is meant to do this, but it seems obvious to me that Ben did things more his way than Jacob's and this caused problems (as Pickett pointed out, only Sawyer and Kate were on Jacob's list to come to Hydra Island, apparently Ben added Jack's name so he could get the surgery). Not to mention I doubt people like Jack and Sawyer were always eligible, they were probably "crossed off" (which as Jacob explained is not permanent deletion, merely "not an option at this time" like Kate when she was still raising Aaron) soon after they landed and only got back on during their character development into better and more selfless people. In other words, Jacob had to wait as time passed so he could get a better idea of who would really be best to protect the Island based on their actual actions on the Island. Everything that happened is consistent with Jacob's character. Whether it was the best or most moral decision is always up for debate, but it's not like Jacob was just acting like an idiot for the lulz during Seasons 1-4.


----------



## Bart (May 19, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> That's not true at all. Jack has said that he wants to stay on the island several times.



Notice how I said "*wanted*", though I should have added from the very beginning.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 19, 2010)

Ben said that he wanted to stay on the island first, but Jack wanted to stay on the island too. So what you said about Ben being the only one, isn't true.


----------



## -Dargor- (May 19, 2010)

Alternate Desmond was crazy-awesome this episode and I'm quite curious as to where the hell he went to in the island timeline, I wouldn't be surprised if he's roasting marshmellow right next the "Light" when Jack gets there and goes "Hey gais! So I heard you liked plot-twists so I put more twists in your plot-twists"

Hurley seemed to want the island protector title, his "Well I'm glad it wasn't me" felt fake as hell. Sawyer is probably gonna be leaving with Kate and Miles.

And yeah I believe the ritual gives them some sort of omniscient knowledge because Mother never taught Jacob how to perform said ritual in the first place, he just knew.

Looking forward to Lock waking up in Island Timeline and go "wtf have you people been doing for 2 seasons?"


----------



## John (May 19, 2010)

Great episode.
I wish I had a secret room behind a bookcase.


----------



## Bart (May 19, 2010)

-Dargor- said:


> And yeah I believe the ritual gives them some sort of omniscient knowledge because Mother never taught Jacob how to perform said ritual in the first place, he just knew.



See Walt for futher details


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (May 19, 2010)

Desmond made this episode awesome. Its incredibly funny how he's waltzing around pulling everything off which really hypes it up for the finale. I doubt Richard is dead but he better not be.  Widmore's end was certainly appropriate but it was still kind of abrupt, I doubt anyone's gonna miss him.

I suddenly wondered how the alternate Island memory thing works. Do the flash-sideways characters get like a constant feed of their Island counterpart memories or just like up to a certain extent.

Anyway, the finale is this Sunday right?


----------



## Vyse (May 19, 2010)

It´s hinted that FS-Hurley is completely able to remember everything, did I get that right?


----------



## Bart (May 19, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Desmond made this episode awesome. Its incredibly funny how he's waltzing around pulling everything off which really hypes it up for the finale. I doubt Richard is dead but he better not be.  Widmore's end was certainly appropriate but it was still kind of abrupt, I doubt anyone's gonna miss him.
> 
> I suddenly wondered how the alternate Island memory thing works. Do the flash-sideways characters get like a constant feed of their Island counterpart memories or just like up to a certain extent.
> 
> Anyway, the finale is this Sunday right?



I'd say Ben did, and I still feel he'll be taking Jack's position 

Hidd3n the the last 30 minutes of the 2 hour and a half finale consists of Richard screaming in agony.



Oversoul said:


> It?s hinted that FS-Hurley is completely able to remember everything, did I get that right?



I wouldn't go as far as to say everything, but at least the events of S2.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 19, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> It?s hinted that FS-Hurley is completely able to remember everything, did I get that right?



He knows enough to want to help Desmond.


----------



## John (May 19, 2010)

^  who makes those?


----------



## Undercovermc (May 19, 2010)

^


----------



## ExoSkel (May 19, 2010)

I like how flocke told ben he could have the island then told him ten minutes later he was going to destroy it.


----------



## insi_tv (May 19, 2010)

ExoSkel said:


> I like how flocke told ben he could have the island then told him ten minutes later he was going to destroy it.



i hope ben will "betray" locke 
i read that there are three alternative endings they will show after the series finale


----------



## vivEnergy (May 19, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> ^



this is pure gold 


oh and yeah my guess is that we will never what really is the island.


----------



## Nodonn (May 19, 2010)

I posted that one page ago


----------



## John (May 19, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> ^


I finally know where that shit comes from. +Reps


----------



## Xion (May 19, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Am I the only one or does Season 6 really not feel like LOST at all?
> 
> In every Jacob/MIB flashback so far, I get the feeling I?m watching a Disney movie with violence.
> 
> ...



I'm a little disappointed in the quality of season six as well as how the exposition is taking place. It feels like there are still a lot of gaps.

I don't agree with you though regarding the scientific aspects of it, I mean if you wanted a scientific explanation for 90% of the shit that has happened since Season 1 then you are bound to be left incredulous. 

I would prefer they make it a little more scifi-ish than pulling shit out of a hat though, although I always like tie-ins to mythology...which is NOT really what they are doing which is disappointing kind of.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (May 19, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> *Spoiler*: _the candidate don't look if you haven't seen What They Died for_
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone think that it _wouldn't_ be Jack?



I had thought that Hurley was a possibility too.  

I suspect Ben will betray Smokey in the end.


----------



## Athrum (May 19, 2010)

Man im glad it's Jack, dude's my favorite character even though he had his ups and downs. A lot of stuff is weighting on his shoulders.

Also Sawyer looked like crap at first, now he knows what's it like to have the blood of friends in his hands due to some crappy decision.


----------



## Tyrion (May 19, 2010)

Sawyer was a dissapoint this episode. Still can't believe he killed Jin and Sun, so rational. Hopefully he's changed now. People never listen to Jack


----------



## Undertaker (May 20, 2010)

Yasha said:


> And the part about everyone getting a happy ending, I think I can see where this leads to.
> 
> Hurley x Libby
> Charlie x Claire
> ...



Richard x Death
Vincent x Light

I wonder what if somebody knocks out Vincent and sends him into the light?
Dog Smoke Monster, sounds awesome.


----------



## Big Boss (May 20, 2010)

Just watched the walkabout such a fanastic episode almost made me cry but
I definitely teared up when I first saw it. Also there are tons of smoke monster sound effects in Lockes
flashbacks coincidence?


----------



## The World (May 20, 2010)

I just watched it too. Awesome episode!

I still don't understand Ben's angle, he could still be using MIB. 

Jack drank from the water! He's the new Jacob! I called it! 

Desmond was so badass and crazy. 

One question though, is Richard still alive? I really want him to still be alive.


----------



## Big Boss (May 20, 2010)

I'm sure he's still alive. I also think the season finale will be a total let down. I just hope I'm wrong.


----------



## The World (May 20, 2010)

Happy ending route or fucked up, everyone gets screwed over route with 1000 more questions than answers?


----------



## Darc (May 20, 2010)

Sucks this show is ending, this season has been epic, turning off my Phone and locking the door for the finale this weekend


----------



## Bart (May 20, 2010)

Does anyone still agree with what Yasha and I said about Ben becoming the protector of the Island, effectively replacing Jack?


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (May 20, 2010)

Bart said:


> Does anyone still agree with what Yasha and I said about Ben becoming the protector of the Island, effectively replacing Jack?



It's possible but Jack seems pretty content with being Guardian so I don't think he would just give it away after one day in employment.  I find it more probable that Ben gets his happy ending with Alex.


----------



## Bart (May 20, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> It's possible but Jack seems pretty content with being Guardian so I don't think he would just give it away after one day in employment.  I find it more probable that Ben gets his happy ending with Alex.



Well yeah, but this quote seems to suggest otherwise:


*Spoiler*: __ 



And get this. When I asked Sonja Walger, who plays Penny, to tell me who gets the best ending, she said rather cryptically, "We all do and you?ll see why." While Rebecca Mader (Charlotte) concurs, *"All of us" are well served, Michael Emerson singles out his character?s ending out as perhaps the best.

"All vanity aside, I love the way Ben ends," says Michael. "It?s true to his entire, ambiguous arc. He sort of ends and he sort of doesn?t end." *


----------



## The World (May 20, 2010)

Jack is immortal now! I wonder how he can give that away so soon. Or will he keep it?


----------



## Bart (May 20, 2010)

I still don't think he'll keep it, but if Jacob gave it away, why not Jack?

When Jacob was given the job as being protector there were no other candidates except for his brother, whereas Jack's position is obviously different.

Ben for Island protector!


----------



## Undertaker (May 20, 2010)

Ben for banging Daniel and hugging Alex! 

Vincent for the Island protector!

The Candidates: So, Vincent you want one of us to protect this island?
Vincent: woof woof
The Candidates: Why didn`t you tell us from the begining?
Vincent: woof


----------



## Yasha (May 20, 2010)

Ben banging Daniel Faraday!? EWWWW...

Or did you mean Danielle?


----------



## Bart (May 20, 2010)

Undertaker said:


> Ben for banging Daniel and hugging Alex!



Are we still talking about Lost?


----------



## Black Wraith (May 20, 2010)

Darc said:


> Sucks this show is ending, this season has been epic, turning off my Phone and locking the door for the finale this weekend



The finale's this weekend?


----------



## Bart (May 20, 2010)

Black, the finale airs on Sunday in the US, though I'll be watching it on Monday.


----------



## Grrblt (May 20, 2010)

Wow, I had no idea. Good thing you warned me. Now I can watch it well in time before my exams


----------



## Bart (May 20, 2010)

Awesome; already finished all my exams. I'm kinda surprised at how many people don't know when the finale was on


----------



## Undertaker (May 20, 2010)

Yasha said:


> Ben banging Daniel Faraday!? EWWWW...
> 
> Or did you mean Danielle?





Bart said:


> Are we still talking about Lost?



Danielle

Faraday and Ben haven`t even met, IRC

If Faraday was gay he would be with Miles


----------



## Nodonn (May 20, 2010)

Undertaker said:


> Danielle
> 
> Faraday and Ben haven`t even met, IRC
> 
> If Faraday was gay he would be with Miles



Miles is totally Sawyer's, dude


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 20, 2010)

Wait! Where the fuck are Rose and Bernard and Vincent? I expected this to have somewhat been addressed in the episodes before the finale.


----------



## Bart (May 20, 2010)

That's a good question.


----------



## Khyle (May 20, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> Wait! Where the fuck are Rose and Bernard and Vincent? I expected this to have somewhat been addressed in the episodes before the finale.


I bet they are the ones who took Desmond out of the well 
It's either them or Miles.


----------



## Bart (May 20, 2010)

*FINALE OF "LOST" TO BE BROUGHT TO INTERNATIONAL VIEWERS FASTER THAN EVER BEFORE!*



> Fans in UK, Italy, Spain, Portugal, Israel, Turkey to Enjoy Final Episode at the Same Time as U.S. West Coast, Sunday, May 23, 9:00-11:30 p.m., PT
> 
> London/Hong Kong -- The Walt Disney Company today announced that the two-and-a-half-hour finale of "Lost" will be made available to international platforms faster than the series has ever been before, in line with global demand. The continually accelerated international delivery of this groundbreaking show is in keeping with Disney's commitment to offer consumers legitimate, flexible ways in which to enjoy its must-see programming.
> 
> Driven by fan demand - and regardless of the international time difference - the non-subtitled finale will be simultaneously broadcast with the U.S. West Coast telecast (May 23, from 9:00 p.m., PT) on Sky1 in the UK, Fox Italia and Telecom Italia in Italy, Cuatro Spain, Fox Spain and Portugal, Digiturk Turkey, HOT Israel. CTV Canada will broadcast the finale at the same time as the U.S. East Coast.



I'm definitely watching this on Sky One! 

P.S. Khyle that seems likely


----------



## Vyse (May 20, 2010)

Yes, let´s all neglect Germany. Douchebags.


----------



## Grrblt (May 20, 2010)

Too bad nobody in UK, Italy, Spain, Portugal, Israel, Turkey will be able to watch it. Because it will be aired fucking 3 in the morning.


----------



## Nodonn (May 20, 2010)

Why don't they just put it on their site so everyone can see it?

Now I'm going to watch it illegally again and they won't get any money from many people like me.


----------



## Khyle (May 20, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> Too bad nobody in UK, Italy, Spain, Portugal, Israel, Turkey will be able to watch it. Because it will be aired fucking 3 in the morning.


It will be aired at 6:30 am in Spain. I will be able to watch it


----------



## Bart (May 20, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> Too bad nobody in UK, Italy, Spain, Portugal, Israel, Turkey will be able to watch it. Because it will be aired fucking 3 in the morning.



_*Prepares the coffee*_


----------



## Jeroen (May 20, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Yes, let?s all neglect Germany. Douchebags.



I agree... although I'm in the Netherlands 




Grrblt said:


> Too bad nobody in UK, Italy, Spain, Portugal, Israel, Turkey will be able to watch it. Because it will be aired fucking 3 in the morning.



If I could watch it on TV at the same time I'd stay up for it or, in this case, get up really early.

Also, your times are a bit off if I'm not mistaken....
It would be 5am in the UK and Portugal, 6am for Spain and Italy and 7am for Turkey and Israel.
So, overall, it should be do-able...


----------



## Vyse (May 20, 2010)

At least it earlier in the interwebz this way


----------



## Jeroen (May 20, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> At least it earlier in the interwebz this way



I'm just glad that I have the day off from work on Monday...
I'll be dl'ing it as soon as it's out


----------



## Superrazien (May 20, 2010)

I never thought a rap about Lost could work, but this one is awesome. I totally agree with it. [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iggE4ImYwyc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Noah (May 21, 2010)

....goddammit. That awesome video made me realize I'm gonna have a goddamn breakdown when I see that last LOST splash.


----------



## Bart (May 21, 2010)

*Major Spoiler about an appearance!*


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Are you sure? Very well then...*


*Spoiler*: __ 




Walt will return.

It's been confirmed that we'll be seing Walt in the finale, and this is obviously something of epic proportions; it was fairly obvious if you ask me due to the premonition of MIB he spoke to Locke about in S5, The finger of shame shall be pointed at those who said that the writers forgot about him! 







*Also another appearance is sort of confirmed.*

*Spoiler*: __ 




This is an extent clip of the sneek peak that everyone would have seen; but pay close attention to the last sentence MIB makes 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkSZ0tUqAgA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jeroen (May 21, 2010)

Bart said:


> *Major Spoiler about an appearance!*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Awesome 
And here I was thinking we'd never see Walt again 






Bart said:


> *Also another appearance is sort of confirmed.*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I paid close attention to the last sentence but, I still have no clue who it is...


----------



## Bart (May 21, 2010)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I paid close attention to the last sentence but, I still have no clue who it is...




*Spoiler*: __ 



*MIB:* _"I think there was a dog here."_

It's Vincent, and who does Vincent belong to? Walt


----------



## insi_tv (May 21, 2010)

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I paid close attention to the last sentence but, I still have no clue who it is...




*Spoiler*: __ 



really? vincent if you are serious


----------



## Bart (May 21, 2010)

Good observations, Insi


----------



## Jeroen (May 21, 2010)

Bart said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Thanks, so even Vincent makes a return..... sweet 






insi_tv said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> really? vincent if you are serious




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes, as sad as it may be, I was being serious.
Apparently, I'm not very good at reading lips in a foreign language...


----------



## insi_tv (May 21, 2010)

Bart said:


> Good observations, Insi



your post wasn't there when i posted


----------



## Bart (May 21, 2010)

Oh lol kk


----------



## runsakurarun (May 21, 2010)

*Men of Lost*

this


----------



## Yasha (May 21, 2010)

I read that JJ Abrams said in an interview that Jacob had a non-speaking role in the pilot episode. Most people think it's


*Spoiler*: __ 



Vincent. 

The facts that Jacob knew Jack woke up in a bamboo grove after the crash and that Vincent is confirmed to return in the finale lend credence to it. 

However, in one of the mobisodes, it is shown that Christian Shepherd (who's supposed to be MIB) told Vincent to wake Jack up. So that's obviously a problem. Why would Jacob take order from MIB?


----------



## Roy (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Bart (May 22, 2010)

Yasha said:


> I read that JJ Abrams said in an interview that Jacob had a non-speaking role in the pilot episode. Most people think it's
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I don't think so. MIB has never taken form of an alive person apart from Walt which occured in S3, and then MIB made that remark in that video I posted.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 22, 2010)

Sky (a UK channel) is going to screen the Lost finale as it airs in the US (5am GMT).


----------



## Big Boss (May 22, 2010)

We don't know that he was walt when locke was shot in that ditch in S3.

An enhanced version of the pilot is on right now.


----------



## Parallax (May 22, 2010)

Watching the pilot, it kinda just hit me the large amount of people who have died over the course of this show


----------



## Yasha (May 23, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> We don't know that he was walt when locke was shot in that ditch in S3.
> 
> An enhanced version of the pilot is on right now.




They're airing Lost pilot on ABC now?


----------



## Big Boss (May 23, 2010)

They were, its on right now too cause I have satellite but you should check for your own timezone if its already aired or not.

That part of my post was originally posted a few hours ago but it was a DP and a mod must have fused them.


----------



## Yasha (May 23, 2010)

Is there any particular reason why they re-aired it?


----------



## Big Boss (May 23, 2010)

It was an enhanced version, like with the captions at the bottom of the screen that give you extra insight and tell you things that scenes foreshadows like in a scene where Sun and Jin were talking the captions were saying stuff like "Sun and Jin once had a loving relationship as seen in episode so and so in season 1 they rekindled their relationship in the season 1 finale" stuff like that. It even says things like "John Locke would be killed by Ben in Season 5, episode The Life and Death of Jeremy Bentham". So it's basically just a treat for people who've followed the show I suppose.


----------



## Supa Swag (May 23, 2010)

Man watching the pilot, it's pretty amazing to see how far Sawyer's come.

Damn I hope he survives. I've had a feeling since the beginning of the season that he would die.


----------



## Big Boss (May 23, 2010)

Sawyer changed the most since the pilot appearance and personality wise. He's  the only one that doesn't have the exact same hair cut since they crashed haha.


----------



## Bart (May 23, 2010)

Well one could say that Jack's changed the most, but I agree in some aspects it was Sawyer.

Btw, Big Boss it was fairly clear that taller-ghost Walt was the MIB, but as I said before it's still strange that he took the form of someone who wasn't dead.


----------



## Man in Black (May 23, 2010)

It only ends once, anything that happens before that; is just progress.


----------



## Bart (May 23, 2010)

That quote somewhat looses it's meaning when you read the Dark Tower


----------



## Jeroen (May 23, 2010)

Bart said:


> That quote somewhat looses it's meaning when you read the Dark Tower



Indeed it does


----------



## Bart (May 23, 2010)

Yeah 

I brought it up because of the massive amount of Stephen King references in Lost, and of course King's influence on Damon.


----------



## Jeroen (May 23, 2010)

Bart said:


> Yeah
> 
> I brought it up because of the massive amount of Stephen King references in Lost, and of course King's influence on Damon.



I was aware of the numerous references as well as the influence 

The Dark Tower <3


----------



## Bart (May 23, 2010)

Brilliant


----------



## Kagawa (May 23, 2010)

So it looks like i have to wake up 5am tommorow to watch it, not the best season by a long shot.


----------



## Jeroen (May 23, 2010)

Bart said:


> Brilliant



What was brilliant ? 
I get the feeling I'm missing something here... *avoids using any Lost puns*



Gamst said:


> So it looks like i have to wake up 5am tommorow to watch it, not the best season by a long shot.



I have to wait even longer...


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (May 23, 2010)

Lol, I was just looking around IGN and they had a review for last week's Lost and I just had to share this funny caption in the article.



'This was one of the most exciting final tribal councils we've seen yet. "And the winner of Survivor: Hydra Island is..."


----------



## Bart (May 23, 2010)

It's brilliant that you were aware of the references 

I'm definitely watching it at 5am on Sky One


----------



## Jeroen (May 23, 2010)

Bart said:


> It's brilliant that you were aware of the references
> 
> I'm definitely watching it at 5am on Sky One



Oh... ok.
I thought that perhaps I made an unintentional pun/joke or something...
I'm a fan of The Dark Tower series and comicbooks so, obviously I'd be aware of the references 

I envy you for being able to see it that early


----------



## Bart (May 23, 2010)

Oh kk lol


----------



## Prendergast (May 23, 2010)

six more hours


----------



## Jeroen (May 23, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> six more hours



Shouldn't that be 11 more hours ? :S


----------



## Prendergast (May 23, 2010)

not in the US?


----------



## Jeroen (May 23, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> not in the US?



Certain European countries will air it at the same time as it will air on the West Coast of the US.... which will be in 11 hours.

Unless I'm missing something...


----------



## Undercovermc (May 23, 2010)

It airs in 11 hours for most countries, but I think it airs in 8 hours for Canada.

*Live at ET:*
CTV Canada – May 23 - 9 p.m.
Hot Israel – May 24 – 4 a.m. local time
Cuatro – Spain May 24 – 5 a.m. local tim
Digiturk Turkey – May 24 – 5 a.m. local time
Sky One UK – May 24 5 a.m. local time

*Not live:*
Digiturk Turkey – May 24
Channel 7 Australia – May 24
Nova – Greece – May 25
AXN Latin America – May 25 
SBS Netherlands – May 28
Channel 1 Russia – May 30


----------



## Prendergast (May 23, 2010)

i'm guessing europe won't be getting the recap episode prior to the finale


----------



## Jeroen (May 23, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> i'm guessing europe won't be getting the recap episode prior to the finale



Even if you include the recap it's still 9 hours away >.>


----------



## Prendergast (May 23, 2010)

lol you're nuts. i'm in the US central. the lost recap starts at 1800. it's 1224 now for me.


----------



## Big Boss (May 23, 2010)

Yeah I'm in Canada but I'll be watching it live with the US cause of my cable box that I got so I could watch Lost earlier so six more hoUrs until the recap episode starts for me too.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 23, 2010)

Oh right, the recap show is two hours. I don't know if that's going to be shown before the finale in the UK, but I doubt I'd watch it anyway.


----------



## Prendergast (May 23, 2010)

lol yeah a two hour recap. sounds like too much, but it's definitely gonna get you into the moment for when the finale airs.


----------



## Jeroen (May 23, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> lol you're nuts. i'm in the US central. the lost recap starts at 1800. it's 1224 now for me.



Fine... 8 hours till The End then 
I don't count the recap... cause, you know, it's recap >.>


----------



## SageMaster (May 23, 2010)

Damn, Lost is gonna end tonight!


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 23, 2010)

Wait it is                                    ?


----------



## Man in Black (May 23, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Wait it is                                    ?


No, it ended yesterday.

[spoilerrs]*VINCENT BRINGS EVERYBODY BACK FROM THE DEAD!*[/spoiilers]


----------



## Prendergast (May 23, 2010)

also, it was all vincent's dream


----------



## Big Boss (May 23, 2010)

Recap is on now.


----------



## Prendergast (May 23, 2010)

lawlz this is a stupid recap ..... ....


----------



## Gooba (May 23, 2010)

I really, really, really hope that they do this corny fan email thing with the super-dramatic super-emotional Sawyer giving the note to Sawyer scene.  Oh man that would make me so happy.


----------



## Big Boss (May 23, 2010)

I'd lol if I saw that. I kinda like the recap it's putting me in the zone for the finale.


----------



## Prendergast (May 23, 2010)

dude these fan email segments are uber gay


----------



## Big Boss (May 23, 2010)

Wait so why did MiB appear as Walt to tell Locke that he should try to sabotage the Freighter rescue and now he's trying to get rid of them?


----------



## Prendergast (May 23, 2010)

i think the recap just spoiled kate and jack's relationship 

lol edit:
one of those farewell letters to lost made me laugh:
Roses are red, violets are blue, 
4 8 15 16 23 42


----------



## Man in Black (May 23, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Wait so why did MiB appear as Walt to tell Locke that he should try to sabotage the Freighter rescue and now he's trying to get rid of them?


How is he gonna get of the island without them?

How would he kill Jacob?


----------



## Prendergast (May 23, 2010)

what did eloise mean when she told desmond that he wasn't ready? 
how much does charles and eloise know in flash sideways?
edit:
how come certain people can see jacob and others wouldn't be? is that one of the perks of guardianship?


----------



## Big Boss (May 23, 2010)

Finale in ten minutes people it what we all watched the show for let's hope it doesn't dissapoint.


----------



## Prendergast (May 23, 2010)

my sister missed the last ten episodes and thought this recap would get her caught up. she missed so much!  the recap doesn't do justice.
6 more minutes


----------



## Xion (May 23, 2010)

OMG KATE IS THE SMOKE MONSTER NEVER SAW THAT COMING!!!!!

j/k


----------



## Shadow (May 23, 2010)

Awww that was a nice scene with sun and jin


----------



## Prendergast (May 23, 2010)

Shadow said:


> Awww that was a nice scene with sun and jin



that was beautiful 
*Spoiler*: __ 




and how much did they get back? like their death?


----------



## Shadow (May 23, 2010)

So that is how its going to end.........everybody is going to remember what happened on the island and black smokey thing stays.....hmmm


----------



## Xion (May 23, 2010)

Babies are magical. They magically restore memories of parallel universes magically.

Magic!


----------



## Prendergast (May 23, 2010)

like desmond said, it has to be a connection to a deep love


----------



## Shadow (May 23, 2010)

oh jack you never seem to disssapoint me.........."it's a surprise" ahahaahahahaa


----------



## Big Boss (May 23, 2010)

Nice tribute to real Locke there Jack.


----------



## Prendergast (May 23, 2010)

lol i loved that. it's like a big old shut the frak up smocke

edit: there's something so satisfying to see the characters getting their visions


----------



## Big Boss (May 23, 2010)

True And oh my god epic matrix esque Jack vs Locke on the cliff.


----------



## Big Boss (May 23, 2010)

I'm so happy this episode is making me so emotional.


----------



## Prendergast (May 23, 2010)

yeah i had watery eyes twice.  
when locke..


----------



## Wu Fei (May 23, 2010)

every flash and memory gain is heart wrenching for me. i don't know why.

good shit so far.


----------



## Prendergast (May 23, 2010)

it just feels like a big welcome back for our characters


----------



## Xion (May 23, 2010)

It's pretty meh so far for me. Awfully predictable and uneventful so far for the finale. Let's hope it doesn't pull a Sopranos ending, I want fulfillment dammit!


----------



## Prendergast (May 23, 2010)

xion you are a robot


----------



## Big Boss (May 23, 2010)

Seriously this finale it's so satisfying you android. Or maybe you just didn't follow the entire series.


----------



## Darc (May 23, 2010)

Been going good so far, hoping for a little more action b4 it ends but not expecting it lol


----------



## Prendergast (May 23, 2010)

lawlz ten minutes left. we were kinda trolled


----------



## Xion (May 23, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Seriously this finale it's so satisfying you android. Or maybe you just didn't follow the entire series.



I watched it in literally one sitting compared to most of you. 

But yeah, I'm pretty stoic in regards to the sixth season and its progression, not sure why. 



Prendergast said:


> lawlz ten minutes left. we were kinda trolled



2 1/2 hour finale actually.


----------



## Big Boss (May 23, 2010)

JAAAAAAACCCCKK


----------



## Prendergast (May 23, 2010)

lol my mistake! phew.

i'm happy that they got on the plane, but there was a feeling in the back of my head where sawyer or kate would shout, "We have to go back!" Jump out of the plane. swim back to the island.


----------



## Shadow (May 23, 2010)

it has another 20 mins left......its 2.5 hr finale


----------



## Shadow (May 23, 2010)

so its a funeral is it jack or christian?


----------



## Kuya (May 23, 2010)

goodbye LOST


----------



## Shadow (May 23, 2010)

phuck i knew it.........it's jack's funeral phuckity phuck fuck


----------



## Big Boss (May 23, 2010)

My mind is blank.


----------



## Prendergast (May 23, 2010)

that was beautiful.


----------



## Darc (May 23, 2010)

So they all gathered in the after life to move on to Heaven I guess? I'm assuming Ben stayed outside since he was sent to hell lol


----------



## Shadow (May 23, 2010)

WHAT?!


______________________


----------



## Prendergast (May 23, 2010)

Their memories they had of the island was so great that even when they eventually died, their collective memories created this alt. timeline so that someday they will get a snap/click/desmond to get them remembering again. so now that they all remember, they can all move on together


----------



## Wu Fei (May 23, 2010)

so they all died from the get go?


----------



## Shark Skin (May 23, 2010)

I... I don't know what to say


----------



## Gooba (May 23, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> so they all died from the get go?


No, just the alternate timeline was the waiting room for heaven after they all eventually died later in their lives.


----------



## Prendergast (May 23, 2010)

it's a wonderful idea. even though we say goodbye to those we love or if our own lives end abruptly, there's still a bit of hope that we will see each other again.
lolz, if i got this wrong (i guess i'll find out watching jimmy kimmel live shortly), then whoops


----------



## Violent by Design (May 23, 2010)

RIP LOST!!!


----------



## Chaos Hokage (May 23, 2010)

I just finished watching the finale. I thought everything was good until the last 10 minutes. So what, was the island the Lost verison of Final Fantasy X's  Dream Zanarland? What about Walt? What about the food supply that was being drop on the island?


----------



## Xion (May 23, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> Their memories they had of the island was so great that even when they eventually died, their collective memories created this alt. timeline so that someday they will get a snap/click/desmond to get them remembering again. so now that they all remember, they can all move on together



That helps explain it, probably should have paid more attention. 

But yeah, very nice ending to the series, though I wish the rest of the episode was a little more fulfilling (at least the anticlimactic death of Smocke). 

And Vincent should have stayed away from Jack, dumb dog totally ruined the moment.


----------



## Big Boss (May 23, 2010)

Make sure you guys watch Jimmy kimmel cause he'll have the entire cast on and show 3 alternate endings.

Vincent didn't ruin anything the point was that it ended where it began.


----------



## Xion (May 23, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> Make sure you guys watch Jimmy kimmel cause he'll have the entire cast on and show 3 alternate endings.



The three alternate endings might be spoofs as one of the producers said they only had one ending supposedly.


----------



## -Dargor- (May 23, 2010)

Good ending, of course the stupid nerdz grasping for answers to every little thing are gonna be disapointed, but that was to be expected.

I liked it, sure I would have loved to know just whatever the hell was under the island but meh, it was still great.

Some mysteries aren't meant to be uncovered.

The island was actually a stranded alien spaceship


----------



## Big Boss (May 23, 2010)

I'd be so pissed if they weren't legitimate endings.


----------



## Prendergast (May 23, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> RIP LOST!!!



not yet!!



Chaos Hokage said:


> I just finished watching the finale. I thought everything was good until the last 10 minutes. So what, was the island the Lost verison of Final Fantasy X's  Dream Zanarland? What about Walt? What about the food supply that was being drop on the island?



i wouldn't say that it's dream zanarkand, but the alt timeline for the sake of comparison. 

walt has let go of the island




Xion said:


> That helps explain it, probably should have paid more attention.
> 
> But yeah, very nice ending to the series, though I wish the rest of the episode was a little more fulfilling (at least the anticlimactic death of Smocke).
> 
> And Vincent should have stayed away from Jack, dumb dog totally ruined the moment.



lol dog rocks. when they showed the dog near desmond i lul'ed. 
vincent saved the day 



Big Boss said:


> Make sure you guys watch Jimmy kimmel cause he'll have the entire cast on and show 3 alternate endings.



oh yeaaaaaaaaaaah 
it's gonna be interesting


----------



## Prendergast (May 23, 2010)

Xion said:


> The three alternate endings might be spoofs as one of the producers said they only had one ending supposedly.



lol i'd be pretty darn po'ed, because i don't even watch jimmy kimmel.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 23, 2010)

So the Island was as I had thought a Purgatory Island with the rules of the Land enforced by Jacob and MIB. And The Other Side - World where the Island event hadn't happened was created by The Crashees to gather before crossing over.


----------



## Big Boss (May 23, 2010)

I agree with Gooba the island was real everything they experienced was real. The flash sideways was as he said kind of like a lobby for them to meet up and pass on to the next world when they all died.


----------



## Xion (May 23, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> So the Island was as I had thought a Purgatory Island with the rules of the Land enforced by Jacob and MIB. And The Other Side - World where the Island event hadn't happened was created by The Crashees to gather before crossing over.



I don't think so. Island seemed pretty real with all the people going to and from it and the like.

Did we ever find out how Locke's father got in an accident then wound up on the Island magically? In the Room?


----------



## Supa Swag (May 23, 2010)

That was one incredible finale. Goddamn...


----------



## Big Boss (May 23, 2010)

And I guess Ben stayed outside because he didn't find true redemption like the rest of them?


----------



## Fei (May 23, 2010)

Initially I thought that everyone had been dead the entire time and then I thought about it a little more.

The sideways world seems to represent purgatory or a similar place where people heal their souls and prepare themselves for the afterlife.  We see that the characters there retain all the memories from their seemingly "real" lives when they're awakened.  Hurley telling Ben that he was a great second tells me that both of them lived a lot longer after Jack died.  The same is probably true of Kate, Sawyer, and Claire and when they all eventually died they ended up in the same place as all of the other influential people in their lives regardless of when each person died.

In the end, we still really don't know what the island truly was, we don't know what Walt was, and the list could go on.  But I think I'm alright with that because ultimately the show was about the characters and we saw the resolution for them and that is the important part.


----------



## Prendergast (May 23, 2010)

based on the dialogue he had with hugo, it seems that they had a long life on the island.
i guess he's waiting for something that happened after our story.


----------



## -Dargor- (May 24, 2010)

Xion said:


> Did we ever find out how Locke's father got in an accident then wound up on the Island magically? In the Room?


Didn't Ben specifically bring him over to humiliate John in front of the others? Wouldn't really be that surprising from him.


Big Boss said:


> And I guess Ben stayed outside because he didn't find true redemption like the rest of them?


Ben said himself he stayed because he had people to look after AKA Alex and Rousseau.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 24, 2010)

What happened on the island actually happened. The scene at church was merely a purgatory of sorts. Eventually when everyone died they all went to heaven and chilled or something along those lines. Desmond help them realize what made them truly happy.

Locke's dad was abducted by the others as a tool to own John Locke.


----------



## Prendergast (May 24, 2010)

Fei said:


> Initially I thought that everyone had been dead the entire time and then I thought about it a little more.
> 
> The sideways world seems to represent purgatory or a similar place where people heal their souls and prepare themselves for the afterlife.  We see that the characters there retain all the memories from their seemingly "real" lives when they're awakened.  Hurley telling Ben that he was a great second tells me that both of them lived a lot longer after Jack died.  The same is probably true of Kate, Sawyer, and Claire and when they all eventually died they ended up in the same place as all of the other influential people in their lives regardless of when each person died.
> 
> In the end, we still really don't know what the island truly was, we don't know what Walt was, and the list could go on.  But I think I'm alright with that because ultimately the show was about the characters and we saw the resolution for them and that is the important part.



yup we had the same idea


----------



## Violent by Design (May 24, 2010)

Fei said:


> Initially I thought that everyone had been dead the entire time and then I thought about it a little more.
> 
> The sideways world seems to represent purgatory or a similar place where people heal their souls and prepare themselves for the afterlife.  We see that the characters there retain all the memories from their seemingly "real" lives when they're awakened.  Hurley telling Ben that he was a great second tells me that both of them lived a lot longer after Jack died.  The same is probably true of Kate, Sawyer, and Claire and when they all eventually died they ended up in the same place as all of the other influential people in their lives regardless of when each person died.
> 
> In the end, we still really don't know what the island truly was, we don't know what Walt was, and the list could go on.  But I think I'm alright with that because ultimately the show was about the characters and we saw the resolution for them and that is the important part.




Yeah Walt is probably the biggest character that didn't really have a real solid purpose in the end. But from what we know we just know that Walt was "gifted" maybe in the sense of a candidate, and he just eventually decided to live his life in a city.


----------



## Xion (May 24, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> What happened on the island actually happened. The scene at church was merely a purgatory of sorts. Eventually when everyone died they all went to heaven and chilled or something along those lines. Desmond help them realize what made them truly happy.
> 
> Locke's dad was abducted by the others as a tool to own John Locke.



So basically the flash sideways was entirely like a Purgatory?

So Jack's kid is fake? This is all very confusing.


----------



## Miss Soupy (May 24, 2010)

Wow, that was an emotional ending ;_;  It was so sad finding out that they had all died, but I think it was a really good way to end the show.  I liked how the creators said previously that the show was really about the characters.  Sure the story was really intriguing, but what was really important was the characters interactions and bonds.  The ending really brought that idea altogether.  We didn't need to know all the secrets of the island; we just needed to know that they had all made a difference in each others lives and that they would forever be together.

Still ;_;

Oh, and I think Ben had to stay around because the people most important to him (his daughter + maybe Russo) weren't there yet??  But Michael and Walt should have been there too, boo.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 24, 2010)

jimmy kimmel special started


----------



## Prendergast (May 24, 2010)

and kimmel will get his highest view rating ever.


----------



## Man in Black (May 24, 2010)

That ending, was amazing.

Just completely amazing, the last 10 minutes hit me real hard.

The show ended beautifully, between Jack's death and Purgatory Church Scene.

Best episode of the entire series.


----------



## Prendergast (May 24, 2010)

lol @ colbert insert.

edit: he's not hitting the important points 
still funny or maybe i'm still in the Lost moment.


----------



## masamune1 (May 24, 2010)

"Technical fault". Of course. It had to.

"Live from the US". So we have to put up with your screwed up adverts? Commercials for the last 20 seconds of the show?  Damn you, America! Damn you!


----------



## Supa Swag (May 24, 2010)

As far as Walt goes, I assume he's special similar to how Hurley and Miles are special in their regard. As for how that's possible, I'll go with what "Mother" said about how everyone has a little of the island's "light" inside them, people like Walt, Hurley and Miles have a little bit more.

As far as Jack's son, I think he was "fake". I'm reminded of when Locke regained his experiences after the surgery and told Jack he doesn't have a son.


----------



## Noah (May 24, 2010)

I'm with Fei and Gooba on the ending. That's pretty much how I took it.

Michael wasn't in Purgatory because his purgatory was the island. When he met with Hurley this season, he said that the whispers were people who couldn't move on. He would have been one of those whispers.

All things considered, I did pretty well with the finale. The rest of the room was bawling anytime someone remembered, but I only got hit by Charlie & Claire, Sawyer & Juliet, and STUPID FUCKING FUTURAMA DOG. Seriously. wtf Vincent.


----------



## Prendergast (May 24, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> "Technical fault". Of course. It had to.
> 
> "Live from the US". So we have to put up with your screwed up adverts? Commercials for the last 20 seconds of the show?  Damn you, America! Damn you!



aw i don't know what's going on for you, but hang in there kitty.

lol @ tim allen's quip. i would be scared too if i met eloise at a holiday party

lol @ snakes on a plane 2!


----------



## Miss Soupy (May 24, 2010)

HAHA Richard doesn't wear eyeliner XDDD


----------



## Prendergast (May 24, 2010)

hilarious he called him michael


----------



## Big Boss (May 24, 2010)

Jimmy kimmel live is pretty funny so far.


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 24, 2010)

Alt timeline was purgatory, seems like the island brought them together in life and death. Ben didn't go inside because he feels like he still needs to redeem himself even though I guess he did a lot with Hurley in the island to do so. Hurley becoming the protector of the island was dope and jack dying was also epic and vincent being by his side was also great.


----------



## Xion (May 24, 2010)

Told you Kimmel endings were jokes.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 24, 2010)

jimmy kimmel just trolled. im ashamed I didnt see this coming haha.


----------



## Miss Soupy (May 24, 2010)

Gah stayed up for nothing XD dangit


----------



## Prendergast (May 24, 2010)

god damn it


----------



## Violent by Design (May 24, 2010)

What did Vincent lying next to Jack represent? is Vincent suppose to be like the soul of the island or something?


----------



## Prendergast (May 24, 2010)

he's a dog. man's best friend.


----------



## Man in Black (May 24, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> What did Vincent lying next to Jack represent? is Vincent suppose to be like the soul of the island or something?


That scene was basically trying to parallel the Pilot where Jack woke up in the exact same spot, Vincent was in that scene also.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 24, 2010)

ah right, I remember Jack lying in that position but not the dog.



Prendergast said:


> he's a dog. man's best friend.



I don't really see his relevance then lol.


----------



## Big Boss (May 24, 2010)

It just showed that it ended how it began. In the pilot Vincent woke Jack up.


----------



## Prendergast (May 24, 2010)

it was a real big sausage fest, that jimmy kimmel live.  i'm going to bed.


----------



## Man in Black (May 24, 2010)

I wonder how long Hurley and Ben lived on the island, must've been THOUSANDS of years.

Considering their is noone that wants to kill Hurley he probably set up his own test and found his own candidate.


----------



## Candy (May 24, 2010)

How long till the show ends? Im almost finished with season one, and I kinda want to catch up by the time it finishes


----------



## Violent by Design (May 24, 2010)

Candy said:


> How long till the show ends? Im almost finished with season one, and I kinda want to catch up by the time it finishes



It ended a bit less than 2 hours ago.


----------



## Candy (May 24, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> It ended a bit less than 2 hours ago.



omg, you got to be kidding me


----------



## Hell On Earth (May 24, 2010)

buy the six season when it comes out.


----------



## Big Boss (May 24, 2010)

There's another airing on so I'm watching it again just the last hour though.


----------



## Koi (May 24, 2010)

So what happened to the dog?


----------



## Man in Black (May 24, 2010)

Koi said:


> So what happened to the dog?


He lives on the island forever.


----------



## JJ (May 24, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> What did Vincent lying next to Jack represent? is Vincent suppose to be like the soul of the island or something?





Hunter x One Piece said:


> That scene was basically trying to parallel the Pilot where Jack woke up in the exact same spot, Vincent was in that scene also.



I don't exactly remember, but what I do remember is the speech about Jack saying they should live together or else they would die alone. I think Vincent was to represent that he wouldn't die alone.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 24, 2010)

so what was the main spoiler of the show?  I never watched it, i just want to know why they were on the island if it wasn't a pure accident, or was the island special?


----------



## Koi (May 24, 2010)

^Same.  Was it like.. a circular reasoning sorta thing?



Hunter x One Piece said:


> He lives on the island forever.



D'awh.


----------



## metronomy (May 24, 2010)

I liked the way it ended on Jack. Apart from that I am confused.

Walt and Michael anyone?


----------



## Bart (May 24, 2010)

Foolish that Walt wasn't there, as well as Michael or Jacob.

I don't really understand why he wasn't included, considering his important in S1 and S2.

I'm really glad about Ben, and Yasha was sort of right in that he said about him a few days ago


----------



## metronomy (May 24, 2010)

Indeed, throughout the first few season Walt seemed so integral to the Island, but then his story was never developed.

I was hoping Mr. Eko would come back too. .


----------



## Big Boss (May 24, 2010)

Michael was trapped on the island as a whisperer remember. And walt didn't make a strong enough connection with the rest of the losties for him to be there. Same with Jacob.


----------



## Bart (May 24, 2010)

Errmm perhaps.

But who knows. Also, I'd like to find out how long Hurley and Ben protected the Island for. My guess would be about 2,000 years or so; perhaps evening meeting Walt?

Well Darlton said that actor who played Eko wasn't coming back, due to filming I think.

*Damon even said that Walt was going to appear in The End *


----------



## Fei (May 24, 2010)

JediJaina said:


> I don't exactly remember, but what I do remember is the speech about Jack saying they should live together or else they would die alone. I think Vincent was to represent that he wouldn't die alone.



If you remember the first scene in the series, Jack wakes up on a beach and Vincent is there.  So Vincent showing up at the end is just a way of going full circle.


----------



## Bart (May 24, 2010)

Which is a reference to the Dark Tower ^


----------



## Koi (May 24, 2010)

IS THE DOG SOMEBODY'S SPIRIT


or god?  I bet the dog is god.


----------



## Byakuya (May 24, 2010)

well I didn't hate it

goodbye lost <3


----------



## Big Boss (May 24, 2010)

The dog doesn't mean anything let it go man.


----------



## Parallax (May 24, 2010)

That finale, absolutely amazing


----------



## Wingman? (May 24, 2010)

Honestly that was the best way they could have ended it. The entire series they turned all of our expectations on their heads. Those last 10 minutes did that again. 
It doesnt even matter what happened to Hurley and Ben. Or Lapedis and Sawyer and Miles and Richard. 
WHICH REMINDS ME
why the hell was Miles still alive? hahah, like honestly. Miles. 
Anyway, none of that matters. Because they all went to move on, and were happy in the end. Except Ben. But thats fine because he was a bitch anyway.


----------



## Bart (May 24, 2010)

Wingman? said:


> Because they all went to move on, and were happy in the end. *Except Ben*. But thats fine because he was a bitch anyway.



No.

He got to be co-leader on the Island with Hurley, and we've always known that Ben, like Locke, has always wanted to be on the Island from the very start.


----------



## Doom85 (May 24, 2010)

Walt may have already "left". Considering he lived an apparently normal life post-Island and didn't need to go back, I guess he was able to die peacefully without any major regrets. Michael was still on the Island, we can assume he eventually "leaves" as well. Ana Lucia "wasn't ready" according to Hurley, and we should assume the same about all the other major characters who weren't present at the church.

"LLLOOOOCCCCKKKKEEEEE!!!" Freakin' badass moment. The two standing against each other perfectly gave the "final showdown" vibe.

SO MANY Crowning Moments of Heartwarming and Tear Jerkers.

Everyone keeps bringing up Vincent, but I think the best part was Jack getting to know his friends escaped in the plane. Sure, Hurley and Ben might seem like a lonely pair, but Rose and Bernard could keep them company until they die, and some Others were still alive (Cindy and the tailie-kids Emma and Zach were never killed on-screen, so we can assume they survived).

Truly a touching finale. And hey, the writers kept their promise of no "camera going black" BS ending! 

At this point, I'm going to assume Walt was merely meant to introduce supernatural abilities so that characters like Jacob, Miles, and Hurley's abilities introduced later in the series didn't seem random. Then the fandom expected the writers to actually explain where these powers came from, and the writers were caught off guard.

If anyone's seen the anime Texhnolyze, some aspects of that ending reminded me of what happened in LOST's ending (though LOST is much more upbeat in comparison).


----------



## Fei (May 24, 2010)

I did find it very interesting that Ben didn't want to move on with the others even after repeatedly being asked to.  I guess he ultimately didn't feel that he was deserving of a happy ending and redemption even though Locke forgave him and even though he probably did a lot of good with Hurley.  Maybe hes still attached to the island somehow.  Obviously we don't know where they were going but I think it's appropriate to assume they went to a place that resembles the conventional view of heaven, paradise for all eternity etc.  Hard to fathom someone turning that down.


----------



## Bart (May 24, 2010)

Fei said:


> I did find it very interesting that Ben didn't want to move on with the others even after repeatedly being asked to.  I guess he ultimately didn't feel that he was deserving of a happy ending and redemption even though Locke forgave him and even though he probably did a lot of good with Hurley.  Maybe hes still attached to the island somehow.  Obviously we don't know where they were going but I think it's appropriate to assume they went to a place that resembles the conventional view of heaven, paradise for all eternity etc.  Hard to fathom someone turning that down.



He wanted to wait for Alex and Rousseau.

He can't move on yet; he's got unfinished business. He knows that Alex and Danielle need to confront him in order for all three to move on.

We still don't know the about of good he did on the Island with Hurley, or for how long.


----------



## Kuya (May 24, 2010)

Kate in that short black dress


----------



## Big Boss (May 24, 2010)

The DVD will have 20 minutes of additional finale deleted scenes as well as a finale break down by the creators. So hopefully they'll spill the beans. Bad news? August 23rd


----------



## Toffeeman (May 24, 2010)

Got up at 5am UK time to watch it this morning, and im glad I did. They finished the series off amazingly well imo.

Still some things I didn't get, and other stuff that wasn't explained, but I can't be bothered getting into that now. All in all though im very satisfied and also a tad emotional truth be told!


----------



## Bart (May 24, 2010)

Perhaps they will, Boss.

But Darlton did say that they wish to leave it to interpretation.

Strangely, I'm now starting to think I know why Ben didn't enter the Church.

P.S. Toffeeman, so did I on Sky One


----------



## Toffeeman (May 24, 2010)

Like others have said, I think the biggest question mark was Michael and Walt.

Where were they? Did the writers just forget about them??


----------



## Bart (May 24, 2010)

Yeah, Toffee, I was expecting Walt to appear, considering afterall his importance in S1 and S2, and of course the fact he had a dream about MIB; when he told Locke in S5.

Damon even said that Walt would appear; so I'm not sure what happened


----------



## Toffeeman (May 24, 2010)

^ For a second I actually thought he was going to right at the end when Vincent appeared infront of Jack.

One of my favourite parts of that finale was when the real John Locke regained his memories of the island whilst he was on the hospital bed wriggling his toes. When his famous theme music kicked in I welled up a little.


----------



## JJ (May 24, 2010)

Big Boss said:


> The DVD will have 20 minutes of additional finale deleted scenes as well as a finale break down by the creators. So hopefully they'll spill the beans. Bad news? August 23rd



I know they had to extend the finale, but this proves they still had to leave some things out. This answers the question about why we didn't see Walt among other things.


----------



## Bart (May 24, 2010)

Yeah, Toffee, I thought that too.

Jedi, I really can't wait for that DVD; the Blu-ray edition is calling me, but I still don't know why Damon said that Walt would appear, yet he doesn't.


----------



## Toffeeman (May 24, 2010)

^ Hopefully he'll feature in deleted scenes.


----------



## Bart (May 24, 2010)

Yep


----------



## Gooba (May 24, 2010)

To be honest, after the first two seasons I wasn't really that much of a fan, I just was too curious to not watch but I didn't like it all that much.  That said, I thought the finale was fucking incredible television and totally made up for any shortcomings the series had.


----------



## Jeroen (May 24, 2010)

I'm dl'ing it now.... 8800 seeders, 70000+ leachers and it's going at a whopping 7 KB/S


----------



## Bart (May 24, 2010)

Definitely agree with you there, Gooba.

But yet, as everyone's been saying, Walt should have been there, as even Carlton said that he would.


----------



## Sasuke (May 24, 2010)

Stunning.                                **


----------



## Bart (May 24, 2010)

Awesome ava ^


----------



## MuNaZ (May 24, 2010)

Fuck yeah great finale, i finished watching with a fucking big smile on my face, argh it hurts... 
Yesterday i was trying to put the idea on my mind "is going to disappoint" it feels good...
I made the right call not waking up at 5 am to watch it live i would have lost about 30 minutes due to sound problems...

regarding some issues of Walt... am i glad i never really cared about him our his "powers" so all good for me...
Michael was not eligible / was stuck on the Island for the shit he did...
Ben, i'm a bit divided he may actually be stuck still not able to move on, but i think it makes sense that part of him to want to stay there and be with Alex...
my interpretation is simple:
Island = Real life/world 
FlashSideways = Purgatory or something on those lines

I'm feeling pretty good, i don't feel that no real (must know!!!!) unanswered question on my head, i never cared what "the Island", "the Light", "smoke", etc were those types of things are meant for the viewer to reflect and find his answers. If you write those answers your writing for lazy fucks who couldn't be bother to start up their fucking brain and think for a bit...


----------



## Chaos Hokage (May 24, 2010)

Kuya said:


> Kate in that short black dress



Yeah, Kate looked so fucking hot in that dress!


----------



## Vyse (May 24, 2010)

Awesome finale, it didn´t disappoint me one bit. I especially liked the ending, *this* is how a long running series is supposed to end - without extreme fan wanking and cheesy dialogue.

Though I´m a bit surprised that I´m not more emotional than I am now, I figured it´d be much worse.


----------



## Jeroen (May 24, 2010)

Just watched the finale and liked it quite a lot 
It was nice seeing Shannon, Boone, Christian and Vincent again.

It lacked Walt tho *glares at Bart*


----------



## hazashi (May 24, 2010)

meh it wasnt bad, it wasnt that great either, I mean I expected 6 years for this? where the fuck is mr eko, michael and walt? especially walt, and why does vincent knows he had to be with jack in the beggining and in the end? meh this ending is too subjective


----------



## Jeroen (May 24, 2010)

hazashi said:


> especially walt.



I know... I spent the entire episode expecting Walt to show up at some point.
Only dissappointment in the entire episode for me...



hazashi said:


> why does vincent knows he had to be with jack in the beggining and in the end? meh this ending is too subjective



I didn't really question why Vincent was there... when I saw it, it just reminded me of The Dark Tower.


----------



## Pickindazys (May 24, 2010)

The ending was beautiful but not so original, think king's cross staion mixed with the barn at the end of narnia


----------



## Xion (May 24, 2010)

I was all like "OMG Jack's dying so sad it will end like it started..." 

Then the dumbass dog comes WALTzing in on the scene and Jack cuts away from his soliloquy and starts playing fetch and then proceeds to plop his ass down and close his eyes.

Yeah, it's a hyperbole, but it's how the scene felt to me after Vincent showed up. 



hazashi said:


> meh it wasnt bad, it wasnt that great either, I mean I expected 6 years for this? where the fuck is mr eko, michael and walt? especially walt, and why does vincent knows he had to be with jack in the beggining and in the end? meh this ending is too subjective



They pretty much ignored most of the whys of the island-driven story and focused on the characters. I would have not liked the finale had it not been for the rather amazing ending.


----------



## Bart (May 24, 2010)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> It lacked Walt tho *glares at Bart*



Yep, and I sad thing is that Damon said on Times Live a few days ago that he'd appear in the finale.




Xion said:


> I was all like "OMG Jack's dying so sad it will end like it started..."
> 
> Then the dumbass dog comes WALTzing in on the scene and Jack cuts away from his soliloquy and starts playing fetch and then proceeds to plop his ass down and close his eyes.
> 
> Yeah, it's a hyperbole, but it's how the scene felt to me after Vincent showed up.



Yep, very sad, especially watching that scene for the second and third time.

I always thought that, from knowing a few days ago, that it was Walt and Vincent who found Desmond.


----------



## deathofevangelion (May 24, 2010)

To me the ending meant this. The plane crash killed them all. They all had issues. The island events and all the flash backs and forwards were ways to have the people confront who they were, what they did and redeem themselves. In a way the last scene with Jack was just a way of showing that they all died on the plane. The wreckage untouched and not made into a camp reinforced that to me. Does this mean I am right? Nope. Just how I saw it. Ben I thought was still torturing himself for what he did. He knows he can't move on until he confronts what he did to Alex. I don't understand completely what the island was and all the events in between the beginning and end but in a way it was to me like their last chance to redeem themselves in order to move on. To confront their demons and overcome them. Maybe the island was never real. Maybe it was. 

It was sad at the end for me in a way, mainly because you get to like these characters and to know they are all dead is sad. It's nice though they all went together. It was sort of like when people die they hope all their friends and families are waiting for them when they die.  

My thoughts not to cause trouble.


----------



## Sasuke (May 24, 2010)

The Plane crash didn't kill them

Everything that happened on the Island was real


----------



## Nodonn (May 24, 2010)

> Maybe the island was never real. Maybe it was.



I bet you're one of the guys who's still unsure who Adam and Eve are.


----------



## Bart (May 24, 2010)

Exactly what Sasuke and Nodonn said.

The Island was real, everything was; did you not hear what Christian said to Jack about the entire thing?

Ben may not have been able to go on becuase he's the leader of the Island, replacing Hurley as "Number #1", which I believe is very possible given the way he said what he said during those segments.

Btw, the crash certainly didn't kill them.


----------



## Nodonn (May 24, 2010)

Bart said:


> Exactly what Sasuke and Nodonn said.
> 
> The Island was real, everything was; the crash didn't kill them.
> 
> Ben may not have been able to go on becuase he's the leader of the Island, replacing Hurley as "Number #1", which I believe is very possible given the way he said what he said during those segments.



I think Ben is staying because he still has unfinished business with Alex and Danielle.


----------



## Bart (May 24, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> I think Ben is staying because he still has unfinished business with Alex and Danielle.



Well yeah that's what I thought, earlier on this thread, but now I'm not quite so sure about that.

We don't know how long Hurley protected the Island for, but I'd guess it'd be at least 1,000 or so; or possibly longer than Jacob's reign.

Ben may be the one protecting the island now that Hurley has moved on. It's just a thought but he told Hurley that he would be sticking around a while longer. If he WAS the "new Jacob", he would probably have the ability to see and converse with everybody else even if they are in a purgatory-like state of being, don't you think?

An important question is who killed Hurley.


----------



## perman07 (May 24, 2010)

Well, I'm not pleased personally. I am still left sitting here with so many questions. What was the deal with Desmond? What was the deal with Hurley? What were the rules between Jacob and MIB? If the only rule was that they couldn't kill each others, why didn't MIB manipulate more people than Richard and Ben killing Jacob before? Why did Jacob not resist Ben wanting to kill him when he resisted Richard? Why was MIB resentful of people coming and killing each others when he killed mercilessly himself? Why did MIB lose the ability to change who he was after Jacob died?

I could go on and on.. Perhaps I should just enjoy it for what it is, but I feel closure is lacking. And if that whole alternate timeline was merely purgatory or whatever, why did they waste so much of the season showing it?


----------



## Superrazien (May 24, 2010)

Well I did like the ending, ending it with Jacks eye closing was perfect. I didn't like how this season as a whole avoid the big questions, but what ever they will probably write a comic book or something about it later. I am wondering though if Richard is still immortal, cause he wasn't in the sideways at all, and he got off the island. I know he finally got a gray hair, but you would think if he can now die from old age why wasn't he there?


----------



## Shark Skin (May 24, 2010)

Bart said:


> Well yeah that's what I thought, earlier on this thread, but now I'm not quite so sure about that.
> 
> We don't know how long Hurley protected the Island for, but I'd guess it'd be at least 1,000 or so; or possibly longer than Jacob's reign.
> 
> ...



I thought Ben would be sticking around a while longer because he'd want to confront Alex and Danielle as you said earlier. I don't think that it necessarily means that Hurley died/got killed and now Ben is left to be in charge of the island. I mean it could mean that, its open to interpretation.


----------



## Bart (May 24, 2010)

perman07 said:


> Well, I'm not pleased personally. I am still left sitting here with so many questions. What was the deal with Desmond? What was the deal with Hurley? What were the rules between Jacob and MIB? If the only rule was that they couldn't kill each others, why didn't MIB manipulate more people than Richard and Ben killing Jacob before? Why did Jacob not resist Ben wanting to kill him when he resisted Richard? Why was MIB resentful of people coming and killing each others when he killed mercilessly himself? Why did MIB lose the ability to change who he was after Jacob died?
> 
> I could go on and on.. Perhaps I should just enjoy it for what it is, but I feel closure is lacking. And if that whole alternate timeline was merely purgatory or whatever, why did they waste so much of the season showing it?



*What was the deal with Desmond?*
_He was a fail-safe, or a weapon._

*What was the deal with Hurley?*
_He like Walt and Miles were special._

*What were the rules between Jacob and MIB?*
_The rules are whatever you make of them, as seen when Jacob tells Katie that she still has a choice about whether she wishes to take his place, despite her name being crossed out._

*If the only rule was that they couldn't kill each others, why didn't MIB manipulate more people than Richard and Ben killing Jacob before?*
_He needed his loophole; I know it's a vague response. Also, Richard was already Jacob's, so to speak._

*Why did Jacob not resist Ben wanting to kill him when he resisted Richard?*
_He thought Ben would make the right choice, as Miles said; and it's also the fact he probably foresaw Ben's importance; i.e. "Number #2".

Remember, Jacob was all for free will, whereas MIB is most definitely not; though MIB always told the truth and keeps his word._

*Why was MIB resentful of people coming and killing each others when he killed mercilessly himself?*
_This is speculation, but I don't think that he'd wish for a potential loophole of his to be killed; however, the scene with MIB and Eko is an extremely complex scene which could somewhat be linked to think, so hopefully Darlton will explain this in the future._

*Why did MIB lose the ability to change who he was after Jacob died?*
_He didn't; he wished to stay within his "loophole"._


----------



## perman07 (May 24, 2010)

My main problem with season 6 as opposed to season 1-5 is that 1-5 was a cool mythological-science fiction hybrid, season 6 dropped all the sci-fi and stuck purely with the mythology and mysticism.

I'm aware most answers would induce further questions, but they should tried harder still.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (May 24, 2010)

Well, the Sci-Fi elements mainly resonated with the Dharma Initiative and Daniel Faraday's story so since it was concluded by season 5, I guess there wasn't any point to stick with any sci-fi explanations.


----------



## Bart (May 24, 2010)

Shark Skin said:


> I thought Ben would be sticking around a while longer because he'd want to confront Alex and Danielle as you said earlier. I don't think that it necessarily means that Hurley died/got killed and now Ben is left to be in charge of the island. I mean it could mean that, its open to interpretation.



Well yeah.

But Mother had to be killed to be replaced, as did Jacob, and to a certain extent Jack. They passed on the torch in the case of certain death. Yeah, it's most certainly left to interpretation.


----------



## perman07 (May 24, 2010)

Bart said:


> *What was the deal with Desmond?*
> _He was a fail-safe, or a weapon._


I know, but previously there was shit about electromagnetism and constants. This was reduced into being able to enter a light.


> *What was the deal with Hurley?*
> _He like Walt and Miles were special._


Well, yeah. Not quite satisfied with just that personally.


> *What were the rules between Jacob and MIB?*
> _The rules are whatever you make of them, as seen when Jacob tells Katie that she still has a choice about whether she wishes to take his place, despite her name being crossed out._


Hmm, seems correct. But that's still sucky writing though, Jacob and MIB are enemies and have imposed meaningless rules on themselves for some reason, it would be cooler if these were actual restrictions on what they could do.


> *If the only rule was that they couldn't kill each others, why didn't MIB manipulate more people than Richard and Ben killing Jacob before?*
> _He needed his loophole; I know it's a vague response. Also, Richard was already Jacob's, so to speak._


A loophole from the rules they apparently didn't even need to follow? Allrighty then


> *Why did Jacob not resist Ben wanting to kill him when he resisted Richard?*
> _He thought Ben would make the right choice, as Miles said; and it's also the fact he probably foresaw Ben's importance; i.e. "Number #2"._


He foresaw Ben being a number 2 way into the future, but not him making right choice. Prime example of Deus ex machina if I were to choose one.


> *Why was MIB resentful of people coming and killing each others when he killed mercilessly himself?*
> _He wanted Ben to make a choice. Remember, Jacob is all for free will, whereas MIB is most definitely not; though he always tells the truth and keeps his word._


Well, I thought of an answer myself. That might be pure remains of the original MiB. When MiB and Jacob were talking on the beach, it seemed like they had a philosophical dispute, but MiB-Locke didn't really seem to care what people did, he only cared about leaving the island. The season 5 finale made implications on Jacob and MiB disagreeing on human nature, thus being in conflict. Season 6 only focused on MiB wanting to leave and disregarded all that shit about what Jacob said on progress.


> *Why did MIB lose the ability to change who he was after Jacob died?*
> _He didn't; he wished to stay within his "loophole"._


Illana stated he couldn't change forms though..


----------



## masamune1 (May 24, 2010)

> Why was MIB resentful of people coming and killing each others when he killed mercilessly himself?



Because he's a hypocrite and a narcissist. He does'nt see that he has teh same qualities he's accusing everyone else of having; or if he does, he does'nt think he has them as bad as everyone else, despite actually having them worse than the average joe.

Or maybe he realises that he does, but blames humanity for being that way. Like if he was born with a disease that everyone else has- it's their fault for not fixing this, since he was only a kid who was'nt even raised with them.



> Well, I thought of an answer myself. That might be pure remains of the original MiB. When MiB and Jacob were talking on the beach, it seemed like they had a philosophical dispute, but MiB-Locke didn't really seem to care what people did, he only cared about leaving the island. The season 5 finale made implications on Jacob and MiB disagreeing on human nature, thus being in conflict. Season 6 only focused on MiB wanting to leave and disregarded all that shit about what Jacob said on progress.



It did'nt disregard it. It came up in the Jacob/ MiB flashback. It's how he justifies his behaviour towards other people to himself- everyone else is basically evil, so he can do what he wants or needs to them.



> What were the rules between Jacob and MIB?
> The rules are whatever you make of them, as seen when Jacob tells Katie that she still has a choice about whether she wishes to take his place, despite her name being crossed out.



Nah; I think they are actually incapable of killing each other. They can't even try. 

As to why MiB did'nt manipulate more people, firstly itseems that it has to be in some measure their own choice; secondly most of the Others revere Jacob so would'nt want to kill him; thirdly Jacob isn't even on the island all the time; fourthly Richard would always be there to stop anyone if he thought something like that is going on; fifthly there were'nt that many people on the island and even less who were willing to murder someone for no reason, etc. etc.


----------



## Bart (May 24, 2010)

perman07 said:


> I know, but previously there was shit about electromagnetism and constants. This was reduced into being able to enter a light.



It was all due to the Swan; left for interpretation.



perman07 said:


> Well, yeah. Not quite satisfied with just that personally.



Well yeah, but I'm sure it'll be explained eventually.



perman07 said:


> Hmm, seems correct. But that's still sucky writing though, Jacob and MIB are enemies and have imposed meaningless rules on themselves for some reason, it would be cooler if these were actual restrictions on what they could do.



Jacob made the rules, which is the thing. You remember what Young MIB said in Across the Sea?



perman07 said:


> A loophole from the rules they apparently didn't even need to follow? Allrighty then



They didn't, but the key word is choice. Rules seem to apply when there's lack of belief, as seen when Walt suddently knows how to play poker, Hurley starts the Dharma car, etc.



perman07 said:


> He foresaw Ben being a number 2 way into the future, but not him making right choice. Prime example of Deus ex machina if I were to choose one.



You remember what the Orcale said about choice in the Matrix? Obviously it's a different comparison, but rather sound if you think about it.


----------



## Wu Fei (May 24, 2010)

yeah the whole imposed rules was a bit confusing to me.  even ben and widmore had rules. what made them so official, i have no idea.

good finale. despite shit load of openness. but i guess writers didnt expect to make a show with so much content yet people are able to recall some of the most minute details lol.

As for Desmonds electromagnetism, i think it was at its strongest i the light pool. no1 else coulda done it.


----------



## masamune1 (May 24, 2010)

So, that bit at the start of the season where Juliet said "It worked".......

Guess she was wrong.


----------



## Prendergast (May 24, 2010)

faraday's plan-blow up an atom bomb to make a bigger catastrophe to prevent yada yada yada, wasn't a direct way off the island. did he know that what he did actually created the timeline/opportunity for everyone to find each other again post life?

lol i just had to bring up faraday because i want to justify that plot. if not, does that mean that the sideways would've happened regardless of that entire season of them trying to prevent things? because from what christian shepard was saying, it sounded as if the deaths and memories are strong enough to will itself a timeline without said plan


----------



## perman07 (May 24, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> It did'nt disregard it. It came up in the Jacob/ MiB flashback. It's how he justifies his behaviour towards other people to himself- everyone else is basically evil, so he can do what he wants or needs to them.


Well, Flocke didn't talk about it at all, it seemed to be something that merely conserned the original MiB, and not something about the Smoke monster as a non-human who had reflections on humanity. It was kind of a disappointing answer to me personally, I hoped there would be something about humanity there, not just the vestiges of a petty man. The season 5 finale pointed to some purpose to people coming over all the time and fighting, but it seems like it was all about Jacob and MiB. Meaning everyone else went from being significant players in some conflict that could be inferred into being mere fodder in MiB's attempt to leave and Jacob's attempt to find a replacement.


----------



## Bart (May 24, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> As for Desmonds electromagnetism, i think it was at its strongest i the light pool. *no1 else coulda done it*.



Walt was shown to be able to control the electromagnetic field/spectrum.



masamune1 said:


> So, that bi at the start of the season where Juliet said "It worked".......
> 
> Guess she was wrong.



She wasn't.

She made that statement becuase she was being transitioned into the ATL.


----------



## perman07 (May 24, 2010)

What I also wonder about is whether the nuclear bomb exploding was something that always happened or whether anything actually got changed.. Faraday claimed time could be changed, that humans were variables, but it seems like nothing changed from what I saw.


----------



## Prendergast (May 24, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> faraday's plan-blow up an atom bomb to make a bigger catastrophe to prevent yada yada yada, wasn't a direct way off the island. did he know that what he did actually created the timeline/opportunity for everyone to find each other again post life?
> 
> lol i just had to bring up faraday because i want to justify that plot. if not, does that mean that the sideways would've happened regardless of that entire season of them trying to prevent things? because from what christian shepard was saying, it sounded as if the deaths and memories are strong enough to will itself a timeline without said plan





perman07 said:


> What I also wonder about is whether the nuclear bomb exploding was something that always happened or whether anything actually got changed.. Faraday claimed time could be changed, that humans were variables, but it seems like nothing changed from what I saw.



that's what i was talking about earlier


----------



## Bart (May 24, 2010)

Well if the Island was not submerged, clearly that means that things can be changed.


----------



## perman07 (May 24, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> that's what i was talking about earlier


Hehe, sorry Guess I just reformulated your words there...


----------



## masamune1 (May 24, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> faraday's plan-blow up an atom bomb to make a bigger catastrophe to prevent yada yada yada, wasn't a direct way off the island. did he know that what he did actually created the timeline/opportunity for everyone to find each other again post life?
> 
> lol i just had to bring up faraday because i want to justify that plot. if not, *does that mean that the sideways would've happened regardless of that entire season of them trying to prevent things? because from what christian shepard was saying, it sounded as if the deaths and memories are strong enough to will itself a timeline without said plan*



That what it sounds like, yep.



perman07 said:


> Well, Flocke didn't talk about it at all, it seemed to be something that merely conserned the original MiB, and not something about the Smoke monster as a non-human who had reflections on humanity. It was kind of a disappointing answer to me personally, I hoped there would be something about humanity there, not just the vestiges of a petty man. The season 5 finale pointed to some purpose to people coming over all the time and fighting, but it seems like it was all about Jacob and MiB. Meaning everyone else went from being significant players in some conflict that could be inferred into being mere fodder in MiB's attempt to leave and Jacob's attempt to find a replacement.



Well, it' significant in terms of replay value. If you look back across the show and see things like his attempt to manipulate Eko, you can see a lot more of it. He obvously wanted Eko to kill Jacob, and he chose Eko because he was a bad man. It's also there with the Others and their talk about "we're the good guys" and how they only kidnapped people they thought were "worthy". The underlying theme is that most of the survivors are supposed to be typal flawed human beings. 

Basically the survivors are meant to be a refutation of what he'd been saying. They all overcame their problems and did'nt end their time together fighting and destroying each other. Since Locke was (lets face it) always going to be wrong they were always going to be "the vestiges o a petty man", but I think the point is that everyone else overcame their petty problems and he didnt. Besides, it's not too surprising that they did'nt focus on it since Locke's goal was always to leave the island, so when he had the opportunity obviously he isn't going to stop and talk about the nature of man any more.



Bart said:


> She wasn't.
> 
> She made that statement becuase she was being transitioned into the ATL.



Ah, I see....

Well, technically she was still wrong.


----------



## Prendergast (May 24, 2010)

lol i just had a lightbulb go on in my head, i guess it's because i didn't think about it too much. the island was submerged in sideways because everyone really didn't want to even have a physical revival of the island. it was very much sunk for them.


----------



## Castiel (May 24, 2010)

I liked the ending alright.

Jack's flying punch for greatest thing ever


----------



## Koppachino (May 24, 2010)

I love how the series started with Jack's eye opening and ended with it closing.


----------



## Jotun (May 24, 2010)

What was the bigger troll? Sopranos Series Finale or Lost's Season Finale?

I honestly can't decide atm.


----------



## Gooba (May 24, 2010)

Juliet said "It worked" and "Dutch" because the electromagnetic "incident" caused her to get memories from the Purgatory/waiting room of when her and Sawyer met up.  That is the same reason for Desmond's knowledge of the waiting room, and Charlie's deaths.  When the sky went purple Desmond was blasted with EM and his mind went into the waiting room and picked up the memory of Charlie's death.  Every time he saved Charlie he still had the memory of his death, but now the death had changed.  That is why once Charlie did die he lost the precognition, because that memory was now fixed.  That is also why after he got blasted with EM in this season he got knowledge of "the better place where everyone was together, and Jack was there."  Near death experienced due to EM get you memories from the waiting room.  Juliet died from it, Desmond doesn't because Desmond is specially resistant.

When Jack did the running flying jumping punch before the commercial me and all my friends jump to our feet.  My friends all had hated Jack for the last few seasons and at that moment they all loved him again.  I'm just sad that after the commercial they just had him do a flying tackle.  I'm thinking about making that punch an avy once I dl the episode, it would fit since back during S1 I was Jack in the NF Lost theme.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (May 24, 2010)

ugh, this show sucked, i hope abrams puts all his energy into fringe now.

noone can summarize the story cause it's all gobble-dee-gook.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 24, 2010)

You know what I thought was kinda left unsaid, the entire thing with Sayid coming back and being empty. Especially when I saw how the Blacksmoke became a monster, I figured Sayid went through a similar process.

What exactly was the healing water? Was that homage to something that happened earlier in the series?










hazashi said:


> meh it wasnt bad, it wasnt that great either, I mean I expected 6 years for this? where the fuck is mr eko, michael and walt? especially walt, and why does vincent knows he had to be with jack in the beggining and in the end? meh this ending is too subjective



Mr.Eko didn't have a significant role. Though I was expecting Eko to be the priest figure inside the church. Anyway, all the major characters who were not present were merely not ready (hence why Anna Lucia didn't come)

Michael was stuck on the island, this was already noted this season and the last one. Everyone who was a dick and died on the island is stuck there if I can recall correctly.

Walt was just a boy when he was on the island. He lived his teenage, adult and elderly years off the island so he wasn't nearly as connected to the island as everyone else was. In the end what ever Walt's role was (seemed like an alternate to Desmond) wasn't that important in the end.




perman07 said:


> I know, but previously there was shit about electromagnetism and constants. This was reduced into being able to enter a light.


 Electromagnetism was just the scientific way of explaining Desmond's gift. The light and the magnetism powers don't contradict each other at all.



> Hurley, Miles and Walt


They were just supernatural. What answer would make you happy? It's not like that can be explained other than God or what ever giving them that power.



> The rules are whatever you make of them, as seen when Jacob tells Katie that she still has a choice about whether she wishes to take his place, despite her name being crossed out.





> Hmm, seems correct. But that's still sucky writing though, Jacob and MIB are enemies and have imposed meaningless rules on themselves for some reason, it would be cooler if these were actual restrictions on what they could do.



At first I thought the same thing, but when I think about it it's not really that wishy washy. For one thing, the rules seem to be what ever the Guardians make it to be so it's not like MIB had any say in the matter (or else he would have made a rule in that he could leave when ever he wanted). 

The rules are not meaningless, they project how the Guardian's want to view the world, and the reason why the Guardian's don't cheat is because they come some what enlighten (hence why their eyes get so wide after they drink the water from the island, though that could just be them tasting  Toad skin )



> If the only rule was that they couldn't kill each others, why didn't MIB manipulate more people than Richard and Ben killing Jacob before?
> He needed his loophole; I know it's a vague response. Also, Richard was already Jacob's, so to speak.





> A loophole from the rules they apparently didn't even need to follow? Allrighty then



The Black Smoke does have to follow the rules. I can't recall the Black Smoke making his own rules or breaking any.

As for the manipulating thing, who says MIB didn't try to manipulate other people? I mean he got a lot of people on his side toward the end.

But realistically, I think you need to realize that for bout 1000's of years Blacksmoke had no resources to kill Jacob with. Jacob is the true leader of the Others, and the Others are really the only other group of people who live on the island. The survivors from the plane crash were only there for like 90 days which is a short amount of time. It's not like any of the survivors had any methods of killing Jacob either when you factor in they had their hands full just trying to stay alive. 



> Why did Jacob not resist Ben wanting to kill him when he resisted Richard?


 Miles basically explained what Jacob was thinking (which was something along the lines of "I don't want to die" and "I guess I was wrong about you Ben". Basically the reason why Jacob did not resist against Ben was because he had faith that Ben wouldn't have killed him, which he turned out to be wrong. 

If there's anything I got about Jacob during this season is that he didn't really know that much. He had a strong ideology about the world and a lot of faith, but it's not like he omnipotent. He's merely a man. 






> Why did MIB lose the ability to change who he was after Jacob died?





> Illana stated he couldn't change forms though..



Illana is the hispanic woman who was Jacob's bodyguard right?

Assuming that that's the woman, for one thing what the hell would she know? 

Anyway, I'm pretty sure the Blacksmoke could change forms. But why would he need too? Blacksmoke was also fond of Locke's body (I guess because he enjoyed the irony of possessing someone who loved the island). Blacksmoke only look like someone who is dead, but at that point he wasn't going to trick anyone anyway. Basically, he had no reason to really change bodies.


----------



## Bart (May 24, 2010)

Did anyone know that Illana was actually meant to be Jacob's daughter, but the writers removed it from the story.

On a side note, apparently MIB did have his name in a script, and I presume it was "Across the Sea", and it is:

*MIB's name*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Samuel


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (May 24, 2010)

I just watched the finale and it was great! The last 10 minutes was just beautiful to watch. 

I only have one question. How did Locke suddenly lose his physical immunity? Was it because Desmond pulled out that stone? Jack suddenly punched him and realized that Locke could now be hurt.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 24, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> I just watched the finale and it was great! The last 10 minutes was just beautiful to watch.
> 
> I only have one question. How did Locke suddenly lose his physical immunity? Was it because Desmond pulled out that stone? Jack suddenly punched him and realized that Locke could now be hurt.




Yeah Jack had faith that when Desmond pulled the heart/key out that Blacksmoke would lose his powers. I'm assuming it's because that area that Desmond was in was the facility that gave BSM his supernatural abilities in the first place.


----------



## Bart (May 24, 2010)

Those could be classed as examples of the rules, Violent.

The scene that you spoke of is sort of similar to when Hurley has faith that the Dharma van will run properly, even putting Sawyers, his etc's life on the line, yet it worked.

Essentially what I'm trying to say is that the rules can be bent, sort of like the Matrix or what I assume to be similar to Inception.


----------



## Binary (May 24, 2010)

i was confused.


----------



## Bart (May 24, 2010)

What with Binary?


----------



## Yasha (May 24, 2010)

Oh, I love the ending! It comes full circle, just like the cycle of life (pilot) and death (finale). It couldn't have ended any other way. When I turned off the geeky, logical part of my mind, the rest of the unresolved questions don't seem to matter to me anymore. All that matters is the message that we are all gonna die sooner or later but our souls are eternal and the most important things to us are our soulmates. Having read Brian Weiss' and Michael Newton's books about purgatory before this really helped me enjoy and appreciate this ending a lot more. Thank you, Lost crew, especially the incredibly talented Damon Lindelof and Carlton Cuse for all the wonderful time you have brought us. Goodbye, Lost...


----------



## Bart (May 24, 2010)

Yasha you were almost right about Ben taking over from Jacob 

But still I think it's very possible he took over from Hurley.

Also, I've heard about some of the books of Weiss and Newton, but haven't delved more into them. I think I'll be getting some of them shortly


----------



## Yasha (May 24, 2010)

Yeah, almost. But I think a few persons got it right saying Hurley would take over. I think destroy_musick was one of them. Not sure.




> Also, I've heard about some of the books of Weiss and Newton, but haven't delved more into them. I think I'll be getting some of them shortly



Brian Weiss' _Many Lives, Many Masters_ is a good place to start. It's one of the most important books I've ever read.


----------



## Bart (May 24, 2010)

Ah yeah, becuase I thought it was a little odd that Jack was given the position by Jacob too early, so him being replaced wasn't totally unexpected.

I'm still wondering how long Hurley spent on the Island. I'd take an educated guess and say 2,000 years lol.


----------



## Yasha (May 24, 2010)

He couldn't have lasted that long, unless he brought tons of comic books and a huge tv to the island. 

Oh, and don't forget the snacks.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 24, 2010)

There's no way to tell how long Hurley stated on the island, could be any where from a month to several thouand years, absolutely no clues are left in those regards.

I don't think Hurley stayed on the island for nearly as long as Jacob. The main reason being is because Ben Linus (someone who cares a lot about the island) was his right hand man. I'm sure Hurley grew tired of being on the island and decided to pass it on to someone who was more passionate about the place.

The guardian doesn't really have to be killed, Jack and Mother both passed on their titles before dying.


----------



## Bart (May 24, 2010)

Ah lolol, Yasha - *Enter:* _Dharma food drops!_

Violent that's a really good point

Oh well yeah, I forgot about that, but they died shortly after passing them nevertheless, which is why I said that Ben should be a worthy candidate.

There's also the question as to whether or not Hurley brought people to the Island, as Mother and Jacob did.


----------



## Grrblt (May 24, 2010)

The answers to many questions can be inferred with a little imagination, but I have a few still unanswered ones:

Why has 4-8-15-16-23-42 been radio broadcast from the island for some 20 years if Jacob hadn't finalized his candidates until just recently?
Why didn't Jack turn into a smoke monster?
Why did the whispers make female cop shoot Shannon?
Since we saw that flash-sideways weren't the real world, what happened to it? Surely the nuke must have put the light out?
How come there were still air drops of food outside the hatch, many years after Dharma were exterminated?


----------



## Yasha (May 24, 2010)

> Since we saw that flash-sideways weren't the real world, what happened to it?



The sideways world is a purgatory where soulmates gather and help each other remember and then let go of their previous lives. It's most likely the origin of the light. So it's every bit as real as the island world or even more real if you think of the island world as a temporary place for souls to learn some life lessons.


----------



## Bart (May 24, 2010)

Grrblt those are really tough questions 

Yasha, are you sure that it's "every bit as real as the island world"?


----------



## Yasha (May 24, 2010)

Well, it depends on your definition of "real". But it does exist, even though probably not on the same dimension as the island, but that makes it real enough for me.

Edit: Oh wait, I think I misunderstood what Grrblt meant. He meant the flashes made up of Jack's and Juliet's son, musician Daniel, cop Sawyer and all that. Yeah, that probably wasn't real. I don't know what to make of them either.


----------



## Bart (May 24, 2010)

Well Christian did say that Jack and everyone else created it, if I'm not mistaken.

Are we going down a Matrix route here?


----------



## Grrblt (May 24, 2010)

Yasha said:


> The sideways world is a purgatory where soulmates gather and help each other remember and then let go of their previous lives. It's most likely the origin of the light. So it's every bit as real as the island world or even more real if you think of the island world as a temporary place for souls to learn some life lessons.



I mean, what happened to the real world? The point of the protector was to make sure that the light never went out because then it would go out in the whole world - surely it must have gone out when Faraday nuked it?

What actually happened to the rest of the world in 1970-something? That's the question.


----------



## Darc (May 24, 2010)

You guys are some helpful ass people lol, I was a lilttle confused on some things but after 6+ pages of reading it makes sense, good stuff. Hoping the DVD has more neat things.


----------



## Yasha (May 24, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> I mean, what happened to the real world? The point of the protector was to make sure that the light never went out because then it would go out in the whole world - surely it must have gone out when Faraday nuked it?
> 
> What actually happened to the rest of the world in 1970-something? That's the question.




I think the bomb didn't go off when Juliet struck it, but the Dharma Iniative built it into the fail-safe system which Desmond later detonated and made the sky turn violet. But that's just my guess.


----------



## Bart (May 24, 2010)

Darc said:


> You guys are some helpful ass people lol, I was a lilttle confused on some things but after 6+ pages of reading it makes sense, good stuff. Hoping the DVD has more neat things.



20 minites or so extra stuff on the S6 DVD; someone already said it several pages ago.

_*Crosses fingers for a Walt appearance*_


----------



## Violent by Design (May 24, 2010)

I never really thought the bomb went off either, other wise everyone would have been dead.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 24, 2010)

But first you must understand it is not the plane that bends thats impossible only when you understand that do you realize.

Realize what?

That there is no plane.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 24, 2010)

The battle between good and evil / faith and science that occurred on the island was a parallel of everyday life. Through their experiences, the characters were able to have faith in themselves, faith in each other and possibly find their soul mate. They were given a purpose and learned to protect the light and keep the darkness at bay. In the end they became altruistic, with several characters risking their lives for the sake of others. Their life on the island was the only time they felt complete and this is what connected them to their afterlife.

Some people were confused by the ending and think that the island was not real -- but it was. The flash-sideways was somewhat of a purgatory in which they were waiting to be awakened and made aware of their previous life. Once they had all been awakened, they were able to "move on".

Did anyone else notice that Juliet's suggestion to unplug the vending machine and plug it back in mirrored Desmond moving the stone and Jack putting it back? As Juliet said, it was not against the rules, but it was necessary in order for them to get the desired result.


----------



## Castiel (May 24, 2010)

Eko was supposed to be in the church but the actor was a greedy asshole


----------



## Undercovermc (May 24, 2010)

I'm disappointed by Adewale's greed.



> Producers have said their original plan was for Mr. Eko  to stay on the show four seasons, but they released Adewale from his contract after only one season because he wanted off the Island.



I read this while searching for a source for what Sir Henry said. An asshole, indeed.


----------



## Bart (May 24, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> Some people were confused by the ending and think that the island was not real -- but it was. The flash-sideways was somewhat of a purgatory in which they were waiting to be awakened and made aware of their previous life. Once they had all been awakened, they were able to "move on".



Well the Island was very real, everything was, as Christian said, but the ATL was not in a way as it was created by the Oceanic 815 crew. But we do now know what Jacob meant by, "It only ends once. Anything that happens before that is just progress."

*Beginning:* Sydney.
*Progress:* Island.
*End:* LAX.



Undercovermc said:


> Did anyone else notice that Juliet's suggestion to unplug the vending machine and plug it back in mirrored Desmond moving the stone and Jack putting it back? As Juliet said, it was not against the rules, but it was necessary in order for them to get the desired result.



Well spotted! Well I've always believed that there are in fact no rules, as I said earlier about what Jacob told Katie about her being a candidate; essentially he assumed that she had something worth living for - Aaron; which is why Sun's name was crossed out, but he still said the position is her's, if she wanted it.



Sir Henry said:


> Eko was supposed to be in the church but the actor was a greedy asshole



Ooooh, but still Eko was and still is a brilliant character


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 24, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> Since we saw that flash-sideways weren't the real world, what happened to it? Surely the nuke must have put the light out?



As for this question, here are my 2-cents:

I think that on the season 5 finale miles said that maybe putting the nuke on the well was what was supposed to happen on the first place. That they doing nothing was changing history. I think that is what actually happened. The incident needed the nuke to happen. The fact that nothing changed when they came back to 2007 proves it. The fact that richard remembered them on 2007 also proves this. 

We were misled to think that the nuke did something to change the future or create a new timeline was because the flash sideways were introduced. Which now we know what they are. Which means that the nuke was in fact the incident that prompted the hatch to be built.


----------



## John Connor (May 24, 2010)

IMO the lamest part of the show has to be the alternate reality 

the execution was shit awful. it would have been a lot better if it was clearly explained that Jacob set up the alternate reality as a favor to everyone for saving the island. have Jacob, Jacobs notmom, Jack and Hurley all talk about the island before Jack and Hurley go into the concert... but we're left with an ambiguous ending that gives hope to christfags

surprise! you're dead! say hello to everyone!

Congratulations Jack!

Congratulations!

Good job!

LOST


----------



## perman07 (May 24, 2010)

Kami-Sama said:


> As for this question, here are my 2-cents:
> 
> I think that on the season 5 finale miles said that maybe putting the nuke on the well was what was supposed to happen on the first place. That they doing nothing was changing history. I think that is what actually happened. The incident needed the nuke to happen. The fact that nothing changed when they came back to 2007 proves it. The fact that richard remembered them on 2007 also proves this.
> 
> We were misled to think that the nuke did something to change the future or create a new timeline was because the flash sideways were introduced. Which now we know what they are. Which means that the nuke was in fact the incident that prompted the hatch to be built.


All of this is fine and well, but in case you didn't know, nuclear bombs are kind of destructive


----------



## Prendergast (May 24, 2010)

John Connor said:


> IMO the lamest part of the show has to be the alternate reality
> 
> the execution was shit awful. it would have been a lot better if it was clearly explained that Jacob set up the alternate reality as a favor to everyone for saving the island. have Jacob, Jacobs notmom, Jack and Hurley all talk about the island before Jack and Hurley go into the concert... but we're left with an ambiguous ending that gives hope to christfags
> 
> ...



just like battlestar galactica, the creators wanted the end to be about the characters. maybe that's what the show was about in the first place, the characters. sure there's the shit ton of unanswered questions but i think we all had a feeling they weren't going to be answered with the ending.


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 24, 2010)

perman07 said:


> All of this is fine and well, but in case you didn't know, nuclear bombs are kind of destructive



at the same time, it exploded right next to a pocket of electromagnetic energy... so yea... i'm no scientist, but at the same time this is TV show logic.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (May 24, 2010)

Okay, okay, okay. Here me out and judge me on my understanding of the finale. 

At first, I thought that the alternate timeline was sort of like a Dream Zanarkand (play Final Fantasy X) created by the H-bomb explosion & the  Losties' memories & dreams. But then I thought it's really a purgatory for the Losties'. The island is the gateway of  not just the Losties' purgatory but everyone  else on Earth as well. The protector of the island (Mother,Jacob, Jack, Hurley)  serve as it's gatekeeper. The rock thing that was in the center of that light pool or whatever was the lock for the door to purgatory. Once the lock was removed, it release the awesome energy of purgatory which is so great that it can destroy the world. That's why the island is hidden & protect so that this won't happen. 

So do you guys think? This my understanding of what happen understandable to you?


----------



## John Connor (May 24, 2010)

Prendergast said:


> just like battlestar galactica, the creators wanted the end to be about the characters. maybe that's what the show was about in the first place, the characters. sure there's the shit ton of unanswered questions but i think we all had a feeling they weren't going to be answered with the ending.


leaving some long asked minor questions unanswered is acceptable

creating a huge question right at the end that causes plot holes is not acceptable

also fuck BSGs ending. I'm confident that any random person in this thread could create a better ending for BSG. they wouldnt even need to watch the show to qualify


----------



## Prendergast (May 24, 2010)

lol hating on bsg's ending.


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 24, 2010)

Chaos Hokage said:


> Okay, okay, okay. Here me out and judge me on my understanding of the finale.
> 
> At first, I thought that the alternate timeline was sort of like a Dream Zanarkand (play Final Fantasy X) created by the H-bomb explosion & the  Losties' memories & dreams. But then I thought it's really a purgatory for the Losties'. The island is the gateway of  not just the Losties' purgatory but everyone  else on Earth as well. The protector of the island (Mother,Jacob, Jack, Hurley)  serve as it's gatekeeper. The rock thing that was in the center of that light pool or whatever was the lock for the door to purgatory. Once the lock was removed, it release the awesome energy of purgatory which is so great that it can destroy the world. That's why the island is hidden & protect so that this won't happen.
> 
> So do you guys think? This my understanding of what happen understandable to you?



I believe that the H-bomb did nothing with the flash sideways. 

The fact that nothing was changed on the future because of the H-bomb implies that the H-bomb was meant to happen. That was the incident. 

I believe that jacob's plan with desmond is what jack ended up doing. Using his resistance to Electromagnetic energy to disable the light and weaken the SM.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (May 24, 2010)

Kami-Sama said:


> I believe that the H-bomb did nothing with the flash sideways.
> 
> The fact that nothing was changed on the future because of the H-bomb implies that the H-bomb was meant to happen. That was the incident.
> 
> I believe that jacob's plan with desmond is what jack ended up doing. Using his resistance to Electromagnetic energy to disable the light and weaken the SM.



Okay, I understand that. But did you understand what I was saying about the island being a gateway to purgatory?


----------



## Man in Black (May 24, 2010)

John Connor said:


> IMO the lamest part of the show has to be the alternate reality
> 
> the execution was shit awful. it would have been a lot better if it was clearly explained that Jacob set up the alternate reality as a favor to everyone for saving the island. have Jacob, Jacobs notmom, Jack and Hurley all talk about the island before Jack and Hurley go into the concert... but we're left with an ambiguous ending that gives hope to christfags
> 
> ...


What?

It wasn't an alternate reality, it was purgatory.

And what question was created and how does it cause plot-holes?


----------



## vivEnergy (May 24, 2010)

The little thing that i don't understand is why Jack was bleeding everytime from the neck 


Does that mean the "purgatory/alternate reality" and the island where taking place at the same time ? plothole imo


----------



## masamune1 (May 24, 2010)

vivEnergy said:


> The little thing that i don't understand is why Jack was bleeding everytime from the neck
> 
> 
> Does that mean the "purgatory/alternate reality" and the island where taking place at the same time ? plothole imo



Time is irrelevant in purgatory. Everyone ended up there at the same time even though they died years apart.

Jack was bleeding as a hint that he died. Nothing more. It's not a plot hole.


----------



## insi_tv (May 24, 2010)

GREAT ending imo, sure there are some questions i would have loved to be answered but there are too many 
great acting from jack, dont know his real name right now^^


----------



## Six* (May 24, 2010)

So the alternative timeline was nothing but a long con by the writers?  It's actually not a parallel universe, lol. Not that I didn't expect it but it was cool.


----------



## seastone (May 24, 2010)

Some of the mysteries of the island will never be answered. That will frustrate me for a long time. Maybe the creators will release some info on it later. 

However the story of show was always about the characters and the path they have taken. I can say from that perspective it was a satisfying end.

Also that side-flashs wasn't an alternate time-line made more sense then if it were one. From the start of the season I doubted that it was a time-line.


----------



## Man in Black (May 24, 2010)

This is how LOST really should've ended:

Christian opens up the door, light illuminates the room, but instead of the Losties transitioning into the afterlife......they're back on the island!

They're super confused and then out comes Ben from the jungle, he looks at them all with an evil smirk on his face and then he starts laughing manically.

LOST


----------



## masamune1 (May 24, 2010)

I thought Locke went down a little too easily. I was hoping he'd come back from that for one last go at the survivors.

I also hoped that Jack would open his dads coffin and black smoke would burst out. Too bad for that.


----------



## Toffeeman (May 24, 2010)

Matthew Fox will win an award for that performance. Calling it now.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 24, 2010)

Have I missed something or did they not tell us what Smokie was?

---

I liked the ending, sort of. It felt more like the ending of a season and not a series.


----------



## Noah (May 24, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> I thought Locke went down a little too easily. I was hoping he'd come back from that for one last go at the survivors.
> 
> I also hoped that Jack would open his dads coffin and black smoke would burst out. Too bad for that.



That's too Final Villain/Last Scare for Lost. It was nice that he lost his power and immortality and just died like a human.

My concern is Christian (lol Christian Shepard. Get it?). He really didn't play a part in the island at all. From what we were told, he was always just Smokey playing games with Jack/Claire/etc. So why would he have been in that purgatory with everyone else? Or did I fail to notice that maybe only Jack could see him? Either way, he was never even on the island to begin with (as far as we know), so he shouldn't have been there.

Unless.....what we saw was actually him being alive. Gasp?!


----------



## Supa Swag (May 24, 2010)

MaskedMenace said:


> Some of the mysteries of the island will never be answered. That will frustrate me for a long time. Maybe the creators will release some info on it later.



Supposedly the next Lost DVD/Blu-ray will contain around 20 minutes of content answering some questions.

EDIT: lulz, already statedy


----------



## Superrazien (May 24, 2010)

I was thinking about some of the unanswered questions. Then it hit me, Lost is owned by Disney. Lost has a pretty big fan base, and not answering questions is room to cash in on it more.


----------



## Miss Soupy (May 24, 2010)

Noah said:


> My concern is Christian (lol Christian Shepard. Get it?). He really didn't play a part in the island at all. From what we were told, he was always just Smokey playing games with Jack/Claire/etc. So why would he have been in that purgatory with everyone else? Or did I fail to notice that maybe only Jack could see him? Either way, he was never even on the island to begin with (as far as we know), so he shouldn't have been there.


Purgatory wasn't just about the Island, it was about the connections of those characters being strong enough to find each other again.  Jack had a strong connection with his father and it was one that he never really concluded personally. It was the last obstacle he had to overcome in order to finally see the truth, as indicated by touching the coffin. So no, Christian was never actually on the Island (alive), but because of Jack's personal connection to him and his guilt, it was strong enough to cause Christian to be there as well.  Since the story is about the characters, and Jack is the most important character, I think it makes sense XD ...sorta.

Though one thing that bothered me this season was how they dealt with Sayid. I didn't really understand the point of the darkness inside of him, especially when he was so loyal to Jack. Yeah yeah he was sad about his wife being killed; but it still seemed too much of a stretch to make him semi-evil.  I also wanted to see him get a more emotional redemption rather than just a sudden suicide that was completely overshadowed by Jin and Sun's amazing last moment.


----------



## Tyrion (May 24, 2010)

So was this alternate timeline happening at the same time as the Island timeline?
So there were 2 jacks, 2 hurleys, 2 kates etc?

wtf?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 24, 2010)

TheDarkLord said:


> So was this alternate timeline happening at the same time as the Island timeline?
> So there were 2 jacks, 2 hurleys, 2 kates etc?
> 
> wtf?


No. The alternate timeline was limbo/purgatory so time is meaningless. They were all there upon death; they just weren't aware of it at the time.


----------



## Miss Soupy (May 24, 2010)

@TheDarkLord

No, the 'alt timeline' happened after all the characters had died.  In order to find each other again once they died, their feelings made a fake world. Once they met again, they were reminded of their past and knew they had all died but found solace in the fact that they had found each other again.


----------



## Xion (May 24, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> I think Ben is staying because he still has unfinished business with Alex and Danielle.



Pretty much this.

Plus of course the whole hell he put them all through might have been a factor as well.


----------



## Daenerys Stormborn (May 24, 2010)

Goodbye Lost.  

I liked the finale a lot.  At first I was confused about how Sawyer, Kate, and Hurley were in the church when they appeared to have survived in the Island timeline.  But what you guys said about time being irrelevant in the ALT, such that they all go there at whatever time they died after the ending of the series in the "main" timeline, made a lot of sense.

I thought that Ben stayed behind to be with Alex and Rousseau too, but I also like the suggestion that he succeeded Hurley as the protector of the Island.


----------



## Athrum (May 24, 2010)

It was amazing. I was afraid that the ending would be bad and ruin the series for me but this last episode was indeed the cherry on top of the cake. Even though we had many unanswered questions i felt satisfied with the ending.


----------



## Xion (May 24, 2010)

Although I found the ending amazing I also found it kind of amusing.

Kind of a plot device where Christian Shepherd emerges and explains the story to us in plain English. "You are dead Jack. The viewers have been trolled. This is a Purgatory you all created, independent of time. Let's move on."


----------



## Corran (May 24, 2010)

So, I cried or teared up at least 4 times  The two worst times for me was Sawyer/Juliet and the ending.

Why is it over


----------



## Hikawa (May 24, 2010)

I don't watch Lost, but I was surfing the NY times and found this:

Keywords most frequently searched by NYTimes.com readers.

   1. lost
   2. oil spill
   3. may 2, 2010
   4. modern love
   5. china
   6. korea
   7. education
   8. obama
   9. facebook
  10. 36 hours

LOST trumps the oil spill.


----------



## Big Boss (May 24, 2010)

Yeeeeeeaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh

I loved Locke's awakening.


----------



## Noah (May 24, 2010)

Akatsuki210 said:


> I liked the finale a lot.  At first I was confused about how Sawyer, Kate, and Hurley were in the church when they appeared to have survived in the Island timeline.  But what you guys said about time being irrelevant in the ALT, such that they all go there at whatever time they died after the ending of the series in the "main" timeline, made a lot of sense



Yeah. Think of it like an a huge flashforward. That's how I had to explain it to a few friends. There's the island time (the present) and then the flash sideways (the future, anywhere between Jack's death and thousands of years later). It does explain how Hurley suddenly became so boss when he was awakened.

I feel bad for Desmond though. If Hurley didn't find/create a way off the island, he was stuck there without Penny and Lil' Charlie for the rest of his life.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 24, 2010)

Alright bitches, I was very mixed on the finale.

As Masa said, Locke(Man in Black) went down too easy and too early. I actually thought he made a great villain, but his ending was just lame.

My main peeve tends to be some plot holes, at least what I take to be plot holes. Was Juliet on the plane in the alternate timeline? I find that hard to believe considering she was Jack's ex-wife, and you'd presume there would be some sort of interaction on the plane.

I also felt that the whole alternate timeline just didn't mend well with the main timeline. The whole point of it was to show that the island was the most important part of their lives, although I find that odd, considering that most of the people were better off without it(Sawyer for example, is a cop instead of a con artist). But that ultimately just made the whole alternate timeline sort of pointless, as that revelation could've easily been achieved without it(hell, Jack figures that out in the main timeline awhile back, so watching him refigure it out was redundant). 

I also have to admit that I hate the duex machina crap this show pulls. It's like whenever the story hits a snag, they make up some shit to fix it. 

Also, certian subplots were resolved poorly. I didnt like the fact that Ben killed Charles, as it went against Ben's intended redemption(and Im not sure what Charles was doing there to begin with). Charles sort of redeems himself by revealing his daughter is more important by telling Locke the info, and I think a scene was called for them to resolve their relationship(like Jack did with his Father).

I also was irked by the Sayid/bitchy sister thing......To be honest, I actually forgot about all of that. That happened....how many seasons ago? Didnt Sayid seem to forget about her and make a point that he loved his wife more than anything? That sudden re-introduction felt week.

Imo, it would've worked more maybe if they had a few more episodes to flesh all of this out and explain everything.

But still.....It left an emotional impact, and my frustration with it is mostly due to the fact that I loved the show, and this finale did more right than wrong.


----------



## Yasha (May 25, 2010)

Corran said:


> So, I cried or teared up at least 4 times  The two worst times for me was Sawyer/Juliet and the ending.
> 
> Why is it over



I didn't cry (I wish I had!) but I felt emotional at Charlie/Claire and Sawyer/Juliet flashes.




Noah said:


> I feel bad for Desmond though. If Hurley didn't find/create a way off the island, he was stuck there without Penny and Lil' Charlie for the rest of his life.



Ben said that's only the way Jacob ran things. It doesn't have to be that way. Now that Hurley became the protector, he could always bring a ship to the island to take Desmond back to his family.




MartialHorror said:


> My main peeve tends to be some plot holes, at least what I take to be plot holes. Was Juliet on the plane in the alternate timeline? I find that hard to believe considering she was Jack's ex-wife, and you'd presume there would be some sort of interaction on the plane.



No, Juliet was never on the Oceanic 815.




> I also felt that the whole alternate timeline just didn't mend well with the main timeline. The whole point of it was to show that the island was the most important part of their lives, although I find that odd, considering that most of the people were better off without it(Sawyer for example, is a cop instead of a con artist). But that ultimately just made the whole alternate timeline sort of pointless, as that revelation could've easily been achieved without it(hell, Jack figures that out in the main timeline awhile back, so watching him refigure it out was redundant).



The island life was the most important part of their lives because most of them met their most important persons/loved ones on the island.




> Also, certian subplots were resolved poorly. I didnt like the fact that Ben killed Charles, as it went against Ben's intended redemption(and Im not sure what Charles was doing there to begin with). Charles sort of redeems himself by revealing his daughter is more important by telling Locke the info, and I think a scene was called for them to resolve their relationship(like Jack did with his Father).



Ben felt bad about killing Locke and possibly Jacob, but he had always wanted to avenge his daughter's death by killing Charles Widmore. Only a certain unstated rule forbade him to do so. 




> I also was irked by the Sayid/bitchy sister thing......To be honest, I actually forgot about all of that. That happened....how many seasons ago? Didnt Sayid seem to forget about her and make a point that he loved his wife more than anything? That sudden re-introduction felt week.



Yeah, I also thought Sayid loved Nadia more than Shannon, so I was surprised he ended up with Shannon.


----------



## Noah (May 25, 2010)

Yasha said:


> Ben said that's only the way Jacob ran things. It doesn't have to be that way. Now that Hurley became the protector, he could always bring a ship to the island to take Desmond back to his family.



Yeah, that's why I said if. I'm sure Hurley figured out what he's capable of and got Desmond off the island. But, just in case he hadn't...sucks for Des. 




> The island life was the most important part of their lives because most of them met their most important persons/loved ones on the island.
> 
> ...
> 
> Yeah, I also thought Sayid loved Nadia more than Shannon, so I was surprised he ended up with Shannon.



You kind of answered the Nadia/Shannon thing with the first statement. I take it as this: Shannon filled the void that Nadia left in Sayid. So when she died (or was unobtainable in purgatory), Shannon came back in and filled it again. She was the most important to him because she was able to give him what he was not allowed to have with Nadia in any time or place.


----------



## Yasha (May 25, 2010)

Well, he could also bring Penny and Charlie to the island. It's a nice tropical island with sunshine and coconuts after all.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 25, 2010)

Getting off and into the island is hardly a problem. I mean Ben Linus, Jacob and Richard had done it multiple times before. Don't see why it would be hard for Hurley to do it. Plus a major reason for why everyone was having such a hard time getting to or off was due to the Others killing everyone and shit.


----------



## Parallax (May 25, 2010)

There are many things to say about the finale and how it was done, but what I don't get is how people get confused by some of the events.  I mean it's not hard to figure out if you actually pay attention.


----------



## perman07 (May 25, 2010)

Elijah Snow said:


> There are many things to say about the finale and how it was done, but what I don't get is how people get confused by some of the events.  I mean it's not hard to figure out if you actually pay attention.


This sounds condescending.. So for instance it's not confusing that a nuclear bomb caused people to travel back in time, yet didn't actually blow up much? It's not confusing that an entire season of flash-sideways has basically been a major troll? It's not confusing how people in a place with *no time* don't move on because they're *not ready yet*? It's not confusing how Ben couldn't kill Widmore because of a rule and then killed him anyway? It's not confusing that a rule existed that made damage by proxy possible for MiB and Jacob (like with Ben), yet proxies couldn't kill MiB?

I could go on, but Lost is anything but simple, not understanding some of the sick shit that happens there is perfectly natural in my book


----------



## MuNaZ (May 25, 2010)

when people ask the "timeline" of the "flashsideways" leads to the interpretation that they were not paying that much attention since Cristian clearly explained it...
"some died long after you"
"there's no now here"


----------



## Bart (May 25, 2010)

They are going somewhere, and presumably another place after that; similar to Narnia and Oz, which Darlton have said that they both enjoyed as children.

So I'm really confident that through the door was *NOT* heaven.


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 25, 2010)

^ Awesome sig. Thats how the showdown shoud have happened with Jack having the "higher ground" 
And fucking Kate ruining your epic momentz 

Anyway, beautifull ending, but still some mixed feelings over the episode. First of all, if you look at the big picture how come Jacob was never able to take down Smokie? He knew how to make him mortal and save the island (with the uncorking and corking)

And fucking Hugo being the protector. It should have been Ben. Period. This dude had the best redemption story in his flash-sideways. And indeed the killing of Charles takes a bit off his ability to become the new Jacob, but still he was the most devoted to the island. Also how come Ben wasnt able to move one? 

Also I know Lindeloff and Cruse would never answer all questions, but not giving us a single thing of information about the hieroglyphs on the island just feels cheap. Especially since there was a FUCKING EGYPTIAN STATUE and hieroglyps on the "cork" of the island. It would have been nice to know more about these. The episode "Across the sea" wth MiB and Jacobs childhood could have been used for some background history of the island.

Probably more things that feel unresolved, but still an amazing series. Will be buying Complete Box set on blu ray and rewatch everthing


----------



## Undertaker (May 25, 2010)

The morale of the show: nobody knows shit and everybody lies.

I bet MIB would kill Bernard and Rose but wouldn`t kill Vincent

Kate shot MIB from behind, what a biatch


My overall opinion is that the authors created more opportunities than they could handled in one show


----------



## Undertaker (May 25, 2010)

I have a great spin-off idea: Richard meets XXI century. It`s like Crocodile Dundee.


----------



## masamune1 (May 25, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Alright bitches, I was very mixed on the finale.
> 
> As Masa said, Locke(Man in Black) went down too easy and too early. I actually thought he made a great villain, but his ending was just lame.



I guess they were just staying true to their Stephen King roots.

I actually thought he was a bit of a middlweight. A good villain, but kind of like having the Scarecrow instead of the Joker. 



> My main peeve tends to be some plot holes, at least what I take to be plot holes. Was Juliet on the plane in the alternate timeline? I find that hard to believe considering she was Jack's ex-wife, and you'd presume there would be some sort of interaction on the plane.
> 
> I also felt that the whole alternate timeline just didn't mend well with the main timeline. The whole point of it was to show that the island was the most important part of their lives, although I find that odd, considering that most of the people were better off without it(Sawyer for example, is a cop instead of a con artist). But that ultimately just made the whole alternate timeline sort of pointless, as that revelation could've easily been achieved without it(hell, Jack figures that out in the main timeline awhile back, so watching him refigure it out was redundant).



It was'nt an alternate timeline. It was purgatory (for all intents and purposes). The island was important because it helped them meet each other, and how they lived in sideways was partly their own choice- it was a subconscious reflection of how they felt they should haev lived their lives. Sawyer was a cop because, after the island, he appreciated that he would have been better if he had been a cop, which was a choice he had when he first became a con artist. This puratory/ limbo is a place where they (or their parents) all made a decision different from the one they made in life, which more or less made things turn out for the better. 



> I also have to admit that I hate the duex machina crap this show pulls. It's like whenever the story hits a snag, they make up some shit to fix it.
> 
> Also, certian subplots were resolved poorly. I didnt like the fact that Ben killed Charles, as it went against Ben's intended redemption(and Im not sure what Charles was doing there to begin with). Charles sort of redeems himself by revealing his daughter is more important by telling Locke the info, and I think a scene was called for them to resolve their relationship(like Jack did with his Father).



Charles was there to drop Desmond off, and to wrap up his character. Jacob asked him personally. It could have been done better but he was always a secondary character. It may have went against Ben's redemption but he got it in the end, and it was true to his character. He might have decided aaginst murdering Widmores innocent daughter, but he stillwas pretty mad at Widmore. Probably finding out that his daughter was buried nearby did'nt help things.



Undertaker said:


> I have a great spin-off idea: Richard meets XXI century. It`s like Crocodile Dundee.



Except that's he's already met it. Remember- he's the one that brought Juliet to the island. He comes and goes from it as he pleases.


----------



## Bart (May 25, 2010)

Undertaker said:


> I have a great spin-off idea: Richard meets XXI century. It`s like Crocodile Dundee.



Hurley and Ben spending 2,000 years reenacting the scenes of Star Wars Episode I to VI.

or

*Lost:* _The Early Years_


----------



## Roy (May 25, 2010)

Roy said:


> Theory: Right. So anyone remember when Miles was talking to dead Juliet? And she said that "It Worked"? I'm thinking that if you die you go back to how everything was supposed to be. Going from Australia to LA.
> 
> What do you guys think?



shieeeeeeeet. I was somewhat right.


----------



## Undertaker (May 25, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Except that's he's already met it. Remember- he's the one that brought Juliet to the island. He comes and goes from it as he pleases.



Right. Fuck!

Then... Richard goes crazy and tries to blow random airplanes with dynamite. But every time dynamite goes off and Richard laughs madly.



Bart said:


> Hurley and Ben spending 2,000 years reenacting the scenes of Star Wars Episode I to VI.
> 
> or
> 
> *Lost:* _The Early Years_



Or Hurley and Ben have unprotected butt-sex for 2000 years while Vincent watching and then they have the first gay marriage on the Island

*Lost:* _2000 years of butt-sex_


----------



## masamune1 (May 25, 2010)

Undertaker said:


> Right. Fuck!
> 
> Then... Richard goes crazy and tries to blow random airplanes with dynamite. But every time dynamite goes off and Richard laughs madly.



He's begun to age (grey hair), so I'm pretty sure his immortality is off.


----------



## Undertaker (May 25, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> He's begun to age (grey hair), so I'm pretty sure his immortality is off.



But the secret of the spin-off is that the dynamite was never real (Richard is crazy) and then he finds himself in Azumanga Daioh riding Vincent


----------



## Bart (May 25, 2010)

Undertaker said:


> Or Hurley and Ben have unprotected butt-sex for 2000 years while Vincent watching and then they have the first gay marriage on the Island
> 
> *Lost:* _2000 years of butt-sex_



Oh lol 



masamune1 said:


> He's begun to age (grey hair), so I'm pretty sure his immortality is off.



Yep, becuase Jacob died.


----------



## Roy (May 25, 2010)

ahh fuck. it's over. like... forever.


----------



## Gooba (May 25, 2010)

Bart said:


> Yep, becuase Jacob died.


I think it is because the island was shut off, the same way Flocke lost his invulnerability.

I think Juliet said "it worked" because she remembered meeting Sawyer in Purgatory, and that is what she said when the vending machine was unplugged.  It fits the mechanic of near death experiences/super-EM events giving you memories from there like with Desmond.


----------



## Bart (May 25, 2010)

Hmm 

It does seem the most likely option, so I think i'll go for that, as I admit if it was Jacob's death then I doubt Richard would have been able to survive that form of offense by Smokey.

That's a really good point about Juliet by the way, as that was really confusing me. I'm still pondering about Ben. Whether he didn't enter the Church because he liked the ALT, he was waiting for Alex and  Rousseau or if he couldn't because he was the successor of Hurley thus not dead.


----------



## Grrblt (May 25, 2010)

I'm guessing Ben stayed out of the church because he didn't feel part of the gang, seeing how much dramalama he caused.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (May 25, 2010)

Did anyone else find it really weird how desperate they were to save Ben from that tree? I guess they really have forgiven him for the first few seasons...


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (May 25, 2010)

Anyone seen this from that Jimmy Kimmel special? Incredibly hilarious about 30 seconds in.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQDPU2dFMbU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vyse (May 25, 2010)

Unanswered LOST questions.

This sums it up quite nicely.


----------



## PrognosisNegative (May 25, 2010)

Sorry if this has been answered. But if purgatory was not a new timeline created by destroying the island then why did Juliette say it worked?


----------



## Vyse (May 25, 2010)

PrognosisNegative said:


> Sorry if this has been answered. But if purgatory was not a new timeline created by destroying the island then why did Juliette say it worked?



Because she was half dead and was being in a transition to the other world, that?s why she saw the FS-universe and thus figured it worked.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (May 25, 2010)

Maybe the creators of the show should make Season 7 comic book like how Whedon did with Buffy & Angel.


----------



## Kagawa (May 25, 2010)

Well i believe the writers meant to show they went to heaven =/
Probably Ben wasn't allowed in because of all the killings he done?
Black smoke= Satan
Jacob= God or Jesus im not really religious and the the candidates were his disciples


----------



## Parallax (May 25, 2010)

mmm, undead Julie Benz

for everyone, especially the haters.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 25, 2010)

So does anyone have any ideas on what happened with Sayid and the whole "turning evil" thing? I mean what was the deal with that?


----------



## Koi (May 25, 2010)

If this has been posted then disregard:



> Man in Black?s Name Revealed!
> 5/24/10 at 10:45 AM
> 
> Here's one answer that won't cost you the price of Lost's secrets-revealing season-six DVD set: According to E!'s Kristin Dos Santos, the Man in Black had a name in the script, but Damon Lindelof and Carlton Cuse opted not to disclose it on the show. It was Samuel. This explains everything!


----------



## Doom85 (May 25, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Unanswered LOST questions.
> 
> This sums it up quite nicely.



The problem is like half of those questions can be answered by simply sitting down and thinking about it. Kate's horse? Came from the Flame station. Why are the facts surrounding Jacob's list off? Because the lists weren't about candidates, but rather a list of survivors, and the list Pickett mentioned was the list of who needed to be taken to Hydra Island (Jack wouldn't have been on there, but Ben added him so he could get the surgery). The monster spared Eko so that someone would continue to push the button (since I would assume the world being destroyed would kill MiB as well), but when Eko failed and refused to repent, the monster no longer needed someone so resistant. What happened to Henry Gale? He went to go start that fire he mentioned in his letter, and then one of the Others probably captured, interrogated, and then killed and buried him. Who was on the computer talking to Michael? Either Mikhail from the Flame or Ben or somebody from the Pearl, "Expose" made this insanely obvious. Why did Ben see his mother? Um, because his mother wanted to see him (obviously not Smokie, since Ben saw her within the sonar fence). What happened to Annie? Since she's not there in 1977, she probably left the Island. All the Christian questions are insanely easy, those moments were the REAL CHRISTIAN, you know, just like real ghosts Charlie and Michael? Come on guys, pay attention to the show! Claire followed Christian/MiB and broke the ash, we can assume when Hurley saw the cabin that he was somehow seeing Jacob and MiB talking to one another. Why do all the Oceanic 6 need to go back? Um, because Locke told them so, and Eloise explained it even further. How did Richard get past the sonar fence? Uh, do it the same way Locke, Kate, and Sayid did, it wasn't that hard. Why did Richard say he saw them all vanish? Because they DID, they didn't change the past at all (as we know now) and got sent forward to 2007, so the Losties just vanished and Richard found out about it (he could have worded it better, I suppose). You guys want to get into V? No thanks, I'm still working my way through Sopranos and Battlestar Galactica (the latter I'm kinda worried about based on spoilers I've heard. Say what you will about LOST's resolutions, it's better than "God was behind everything").

Some of those are just silly. Some letter Kate got in her flashback? Who took Ben's picture when he was off-Island? Does anyone genuinely give a shit? 

Heck, let's go further with that question about Naomi. Miles said Naomi doesn't have a sister, but how does he know? Why did Naomi's parents never have another daughter? Or did they try, but only got sons or no more kids at all? Does Naomi resent her parents for never giving her a sister? Why would Naomi make such a code, she could have just said, "tippy toe, tippy toe!"?


----------



## Noah (May 25, 2010)

There's one unnecessary question that I keep reading and a couple friends brought up at the finale: What's with the rules between Widmore and Ben? Or, why was Widmore able to break the rules/why was Ben able to kill Widmore?

I think people are looking far too deeply into it. I always figured it was a gentleman's rule between in the game that is the struggle for the island. They can kill each other, but no loved ones.
And I think it was more of Keamy being a wildcard and Ben displacing his anger.


----------



## Yasha (May 25, 2010)

I feel like quoting Richard Feynman



> Do not keep saying to yourself, if you can possibly avoid it, "But how can it be like that?" because you will get "down the drain," into a blind alley from which nobody has yet escaped. Nobody knows how it can be like that.
> 
> I can live with doubt, and uncertainty, and not knowing. I think it's much more interesting to live not knowing than to have answers which might be wrong. I have approximate answers, and possible beliefs, and different degrees of certainty about different things, but I’m not absolutely sure of anything, and in many things I don’t know anything about, such as whether it means anything to ask why we’re here, and what the question might mean. I might think about a little, but if I can’t figure it out, then I go to something else. But I don’t have to know an answer. I don’t feel frightened by not knowing things, by being lost in a mysterious universe without having any purpose, which is the way it really is, as far as I can tell, possibly. It doesn’t frighten me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gooba (May 25, 2010)

Elijah Snow said:


> mmm, undead Julie Benz
> 
> for everyone, especially the haters.


I love this part of one answer. 





> If storytellers were responsible for having all of the answers, then they wouldn?t be selling scripts, they?d be selling their patents for time traveling DeLoreans.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 26, 2010)

Noah said:


> There's one unnecessary question that I keep reading and a couple friends brought up at the finale: What's with the rules between Widmore and Ben? Or, why was Widmore able to break the rules/why was Ben able to kill Widmore?
> 
> I think people are looking far too deeply into it. I always figured it was a gentleman's rule between in the game that is the struggle for the island. They can kill each other, but no loved ones.
> And I think it was more of Keamy being a wildcard and Ben displacing his anger.



Yeah, it was never implied that there was an actual island rule between Widmore and Ben.


----------



## Corran (May 26, 2010)

There could of been a rule imposed by Jacob and it went poof when he died. Jacob's death did effect some of the rules, like how Smokey was stuck with Locke's form.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 26, 2010)

I don't remember it being stated that Smoke monster was stuck in Locke's body. He never had a reason to leave Locke's body and he was fond of his vessel. Also he was able to transform into the smoke monster and his original form at will.


----------



## Corran (May 26, 2010)

^The bodygaurd girl *forget her name, blew herself up with dynamite* stated he couldn't take the form of anyone else anymore. He could still become the monster but that was about it.


----------



## SageMaster (May 26, 2010)

There's only one question that's been bugging me:

Why did Widmore return to the island? What was his plan all about?


----------



## Violent by Design (May 26, 2010)

I think he wanted to harness the power of the electromagnetic fields that the island produced. 

Plus if you remember, Widmore was kicked out of the island ages ago and he said he'd be back. So part of the reason was for vengeance.


----------



## Taleran (May 26, 2010)

I really liked the finale. Hit all the beats I expected from a LOST finale and had Jack flying punch Locke in the Rain


----------



## Corran (May 26, 2010)

SageMaster said:


> There's only one question that's been bugging me:
> 
> Why did Widmore return to the island? What was his plan all about?



Widmore explained it just before he died. Jacob came to him after his freighter blew up and taught him the error of his ways. When the time came Jacob called Widmore back to the island and to bring Desmond with him as a failsafe to kill Smokey.
The Lighthouse was meant to help Widmore get there quicker but Jack fucked that up


----------



## Violent by Design (May 26, 2010)

Corran said:


> Widmore explained it just before he died. Jacob came to him after his freighter blew up and taught him the error of his ways. When the time came Jacob called Widmore back to the island and to bring Desmond with him as a failsafe to kill Smokey.
> *The Lighthouse was meant to help Widmore get there quicker but Jack fucked that up *



how do you know it was for widmore?


----------



## Corran (May 26, 2010)

Who else would it have been for? Jacob said it was needed to help someone get to the island. As far as I know no one else except for the sub came.


----------



## SageMaster (May 26, 2010)

Thanks for answerng that question. 

The finale was a masterpiece. I can't stop thinking about it. I loved what I think was the message that the writers were trying to convey: We are all born in this world and we're affected by the things we can't choose or change. Tons of crazy shit happens in life, but what matters the most is what you choose to do with your life, and the bonds you end up creating with the people you love.

Damn it, Lost. I'm gonna miss you.


----------



## uzumakifan10 (May 26, 2010)

Same here.  I've already been hearing some people say they think the final sucked but I couldn't have asked for a better one.  Plus, I like how it was left open-ended so you could come to your own conclusion about what everything meant.  I wouldn't have minded another episode though.  The ending with Jack and the dog Vincent made me fucking cry like a baby.


----------



## Corran (May 26, 2010)

Sagemaster its still too early for that sig dammit!


----------



## SageMaster (May 26, 2010)

I like my sig a lot, but at the same time it reminds me that Lost is over. 

Though it's not really over. The show gave us so many questions, that we have a lifetime of topics to discuss about.


----------



## Doom85 (May 26, 2010)

I think he means it's a major spoiler for people who only watch the DVDs or something. Unless you only post on this thread, in which case it wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Corran (May 26, 2010)

No I meant its way to fucking sad and makes me want to cry  It was one of the biggest crying moments for me. Still makes me well up thinking about it


----------



## noobthemusical (May 26, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Unanswered LOST questions.
> 
> This sums it up quite nicely.



You know some of those are good points

Why didn't Sun just say Don't make our daughter an Orphan.

Where the hell is the rest of the cast?


----------



## Bart (May 26, 2010)

Corran said:


> No I meant its way to fucking sad and makes me want to cry  It was one of the biggest crying moments for me. Still makes me well up thinking about it



Oh kk 

The moment for me was when Sun and Jin "realised", but when I saw the last 5 minutes a second time I felt the emotion


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (May 26, 2010)

Anyone who still has some lingering commonly asked questions about Lost should check out this site, it has some answers to some issues. I more or less agreed with most of the answers he gave. 

Especially stuff like the statue and all that Egyptian stuff. I agreed that the purpose of all the Egyptian elements on the Island was never about having a specific mysterious or symbolic purpose as some people questioning 'WHY?' at everything but it was just a visual example of another remnant of a culture that once lived on the Island and disappeared with time. Just as people hundreds of years later may wind up on the Island and view the Oceanic 815 crash as another set of ruins and wonder why they're there.

Also the rules between Ben Linus and Charles Widmore which I believe were mainly set up between them on a gentleman's agreement rather than some mystical Island enforced rules.


----------



## Bart (May 26, 2010)

That's a really good site ^


----------



## Yasha (May 26, 2010)

Just now I was thinking, Jack and Juliet never had a son, so David never existed. So what does that make David? How could a person that never existed have a soul? Does that make him a mere creation of Jack's mind?


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (May 26, 2010)

Bart said:


> That's a really good site ^



Hehe, yep. I especially liked the write up he did on Mr Eko's fate.


----------



## Bart (May 26, 2010)

Yasha he was created the same way the ATL created. 

It was due to his relationship with his father, so Jack subconsciously created a way to remedy that, which is why the ATL was a happy version of their lives before the Island, albeit not being real at all, as Christian said.

But some have said that David was actually Christian.

Oh, Hidden, I didn't read the part on Eko, but I will soon. But, Dark UFO is the best Lost site on the Internet, without question and equal.


----------



## Doom85 (May 26, 2010)

She may just have heard a rumor, but a co-worker said that apparently the actor for Mr. Eko was offered $300,00 just to appear in a few scenes in the finale including the church scene, but the actor wouldn't do it for less than 1.5 million. If that's true, WTF? With all due respect to AAA (name too long to write out ), he's not exactly that well-known an actor, and should take what work he could get, especially if he only has to do a few scenes to get that much money. Not to mention when he asked to be written off the show as he was having personal problems dealing with the death of his parents in a recent car crash, the writers were generous enough to do so despite having a whole-series game plan for the character, so the actor kinda owes them in a way.

Of course, there's a good chance this is just a false rumor, but if it is true, talk about disappointing. I can semi-understand the writers not having Michael, Walt, Miles, etc. there, but I guess they did want Eko in that scene, and got screwed over. 

As for the site, I don't think the DHARMA massacre is that surprising. They already created one potential world-ending place after the Incident, and if Chang passed away before the Purge, I could see cooler heads failing and some idiot like Radzinsky starting shit up again. And there's no logic in painting Jacob as some terrible figure. At worst, Jacob kills out of necessity. Compare that to Smokey, who kills not only out of necessity (but instead of necessity for the world, it's necessity for his own personal desires, a key difference between him and Jacob) but also sometimes just because he can. Not to mention his argument for why he was justified in slaughtering all the Temple Others had BS all over it.

The bomb isn't really confusing. As soon as Juliet set it off, the Losties were sent forward to 2007, and the blast was contained by the EM, and as we know, DHARMA made the Swan to keep this deadly force in check. Richard said to Sun that he saw them all die, but that may have been an assumption on his part. He met these people (he saw Sawyer, Jack, Kate, and Sayid only IIRC), they did their thing, but the bomb didn't destroy everything and the Losties vanished, so Richard would have to assume they died in the process. Honestly, I think LOST did time-travel quite competently, without any major errors and actually filling in some plot-holes (how would Richard know about John Locke only months after he was born?) as well.

Odd they would only wonder about Michael, Walt, and Eko. We know why Ana Lucia, Daniel, and Charlotte weren't there, but one has to wonder about Miles and arguably even Frank (I'd say 2.5 seasons of hanging with the Losties makes him an official member of the group). We can assume they aren't ready yet (if Frank was even waiting, he might have already "moved on", he always did seem down-to-earth and not having any personal issues) though I honestly never got that vibe from alt-Miles.


----------



## Superrazien (May 26, 2010)

Doom85 said:


> She may just have heard a rumor, but a co-worker said that apparently the actor for Mr. Eko was offered $300,00 just to appear in a few scenes in the finale including the church scene, but the actor wouldn't do it for less than 1.5 million. If that's true, WTF? With all due respect to AAA (name too long to write out ), he's not exactly that well-known an actor, and should take what work he could get, especially if he only has to do a few scenes to get that much money. Not to mention when he asked to be written off the show as he was having personal problems dealing with the death of his parents in a recent car crash, the writers were generous enough to do so despite having a whole-series game plan for the character, so the actor kinda owes them in a way.
> 
> Of course, there's a good chance this is just a false rumor, but if it is true, talk about disappointing. I can semi-understand the writers not having Michael, Walt, Miles, etc. there, but I guess they did want Eko in that scene, and got screwed over.
> 
> ...



Cause Jack told him at the end of season 4 he never wants to see him again,lol.


----------



## Parallax (May 26, 2010)

Frank not being there made sense, he was never really attached to any of them.  I really wish Miles was there, based on his close ties to Sawyer and the Dharma Losties.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 26, 2010)

Doom85 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not a rumour, it was mentioned a few pages back.



Sir Henry said:


> Eko was supposed to be in the church but the actor was a greedy asshole



Source


----------



## Parallax (May 26, 2010)

yeah he was a dick about it, he was always meant to make it to the end of the show but by third season he wanted out.


----------



## masamune1 (May 26, 2010)

Yasha said:


> Just now I was thinking, Jack and Juliet never had a son, so David never existed. So what does that make David? How could a person that never existed have a soul? Does that make him a mere creation of Jack's mind?



Never mind David; just think about poor Aaron.



Undercovermc said:


> It's not a rumour, it was mentioned a few pages back.
> 
> 
> 
> Source



That does'nt actually prove it's not a rumour.


----------



## Undercovermc (May 26, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> That does'nt actually prove it's not a rumour.



No, it doesn't, but ABC and Lost insiders are more credible than hearsay.


----------



## Koi (May 26, 2010)

Found this on thedailywhat, needed to share:

Now I get it.


----------



## αshɘs (May 26, 2010)

Watched the final today, thought it was great. Sure there are still some questions left unanswered (-up to viewer's imagination, which isn't a bad thing-), but from the characters' point of view it was handled well. Had some emotional moments.

Was surprised with Sayid and Shannon. Ever since Shannon's death, it was his love for Nadia that was highlighted.

Was a bit disappointed with the way FLocke was killed.


----------



## Memos (May 26, 2010)

As amazing as the final was, I thought the one thing that elevated it above any other epiode of LOST and most other TV shows i've seen recently was the absolutely stunning music. It was pretty much perfect and added so much to the final episode, in particular.

The scene of Jack walking to the bamboo patch and laying down with Vincent there was perfect. I couldn't have asked for a better moment to end LOST with. I have had my misgivings about Jack throughout LOST but he excelled himself in this finale.


----------



## Koi (May 26, 2010)

Because it's a Michael Giacchino score!  He is amazing.


----------



## Parallax (May 26, 2010)

I really liked Jack in season 5 and 6, his character greatly improved for me over those two seasons.


----------



## Prendergast (May 27, 2010)

Koi said:


> Because it's a Michael Giacchino score!  He is amazing.



the music was unbelievable in the finale.


----------



## Roy (May 27, 2010)

Koi said:


> Because it's a Michael Giacchino score!  He is amazing.



Yeah. He's finally making a scene. Up definitely helped his career.


----------



## Bart (May 27, 2010)

*Season 6 DVD Will Have Epilogue of Ben and Hurley on Island*

Apparently there are an additional 12-14 minutes that will be an "epilogue" that will be included on the Season 6 DVD, for those wondering what happened with Ben and Hurley after the Ajira plane takes off.

_"For those people that want to pony up and buy the complete Lost series, there is a bonus feature,” Michael just told our Kevin Pereira of Attack of the Show!, which airs tonight at 7 on E!’s brother network G4. “Which is um, you could call it an epilogue. A lost scene. It’s a lot; it’s 12 or 14 minutes that opens a window onto that gap of unknown time between Hurley (Jorge Garcia) becoming number one and the end of the series."_

One of the other rumours is that Walt could possibly appear; that would be utterly awesome, as Darlton did say that Walt would appear in the finale.


----------



## Corran (May 27, 2010)

I can't wait for Blu-rays with extras/deleted scenes and especially the commentaries :33


----------



## Superrazien (May 27, 2010)

Bart said:


> *Season 6 DVD Will Have Epilogue of Ben and Hurley on Island*
> 
> Apparently there are an additional 12-14 minutes that will be an "epilogue" that will be included on the Season 6 DVD, for those wondering what happened with Ben and Hurley after the Ajira plane takes off.
> 
> ...



Dam so we have to buy the $200 collection.


----------



## Grrblt (May 27, 2010)

or wait for it to appear on youtube


----------



## Yasha (May 27, 2010)

I read a theory that suggests Ben will become another Desmond, and chase after his own spiritual cluster - Roger Linus, his mom, Alex, Rousseau, Annie, Richard, Tom, Mikhail, Charles Widmore, and all the Others that he brought to the island - and bestow upon them the awakening.

I really love this idea.


----------



## Bart (May 27, 2010)

Yasha/Grrblt, that could easily happen to either Walt or Miles in my opinion.

We know that the epilgue will include Ben and Hurley so it's safe to assume, in my opinion that Hurley will pass on the position to Ben, as you said before Yasha, but him becoming like Desmond?

I just don't see it, but you never know I suppose.



Superrazien said:


> Dam so we have to buy the $200 collection.



Oh yeah


----------



## Yasha (May 27, 2010)

Ben spent a much longer time with the Others than with the Losties, and most likely shared a great deal of intense or precious moments of his life with them as well. So, it makes sense that these people plus his parents and possibly Annie are his primary soulmates and not the Losties. And since he is the first one to awaken, it's only natural that he goes after his people and help them awaken their memories and have a similar soul gathering.

On another note, I like this interpretation of what David's role meant to Jack in the sideways.



> David was a pipe dream ? a wish-fulfillment fantasy designed to assuage Jack's guilt over derailing his father's redemption.
> 
> We forget that Christian was trying to change his life before his death. He had enrolled in AA and was trying to get sober. He had come to realize he had psychically wounded his son with his crap parenting and was trying to atone for it. But Jack rejected his father's contrition and atonement. He couldn't let go of his anger and resentment; his whole damn fixer identity was glued together with his daddy bitterness. Jack busted up his father's bid to go sober after suspecting that he was having a romantic relationship with his ex-wife Sarah. Even when Jack realized he was dead wrong, he still clung to his anger. Christian, destroyed, spiraled into relapse, and then to his death in Australia. And so began Jack's journey to The Island.
> 
> Now reconsider David. When we first met him, he and Jack didn't have the greatest relationship, either. Then Jack made a bid to atone for his crap parenting, and what did David do? He forgave his father and reconciled. David became the son Jack wished he had been to his father ? the son who could forgive, and move on. David was Jack's ''White Rabbit'' dream come true. Literally.


----------



## Parallax (May 27, 2010)

I'm sure the little extra video will also be released with the season six box set.  I really don't see the Lost creators slighting fans who have been already buying the sets like that.


----------



## Ennoea (May 27, 2010)

Im late but just wanted to say the finale was incredible, yes it left alot of things open but personally I don't really care, it was about the charcters and thats all that mattered. I guess its a happy ending of sorts but still really depressing.

I know its been said before but the Island was some sort of halfway house between Life and Afterlife wasn't it? It was perhaps the centre of the Lost universe, just like the Dark Tower. Which was an obvious inspiration.

Also Lost soundtrack has since day one elevated Lost in to what it is. Locked out again wouldn't have been half as good if it wasn't for the soundtrack.

One thing im confused about is the black smoke. Didn't the brother die? So was the smoke still his brother or just posing as him?


----------



## Undercovermc (May 27, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I know its been said before but the Island was some sort of halfway house between Life and Afterlife wasn't it? It was perhaps the centre of the Lost universe, just like the Dark Tower. Which was an obvious inspiration.



I think the Island was real and the world they created (the flash-sideways) was the halfway house.


----------



## Ennoea (May 27, 2010)

Im not talking about the flashsideways, im talking about the Island it self. I wish they made it clear. I need some fucking origins. I guess in the end noone had the answers, jacob didn't know anything either, probably the mother didn't either.


----------



## Grrblt (May 27, 2010)

The island is clearly real. People have gone to it for thousands of years, and people have left it to go back to the real world (Oceanic six, Michael, WAAAAAAALT, Losties and Jacob all did this).

Across the sea really was meant to give all the info we would need about the island.


----------



## Ennoea (May 27, 2010)

I never said the Island wasn't real, I know it was real, I just want to know its purpose.



> Across the sea really was meant to give all the info we would need about the island.



It gave us the info we needed for Jacob and MIB, not the island.


----------



## Parallax (May 27, 2010)

It's purpose is to give us a good story


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (May 27, 2010)

The Island is a cork holding back evil blah blah blah...

They've given us a brief outline already and let us interpret for ourselves what we think the Island is. I doubt they're gonna go any further than that. As for why its worth protecting, the last episode shows that if someone unplugs that cork or misuses the light/energy, bad things happen. 

I think everyone wants to try and relate it in a real world context where we don't have a 'magical island' in RL (or do we? ), so why is there one here but I think the point of the producers is that in the Lost Universe, its not about 'Why is there such an Island here and why does it have to do what it does when we don't need such a thing in RL' but rather 'Yes, there is a magical Island here and it serves its purpose as a plug for some magical life preserving energy or some such/Cork in the bottle for evil' or whatever so accept that such a thing exists in the Lost universe and that's why they'll never give a definitive answer.


----------



## Ennoea (May 27, 2010)

So what did everyone think of the MIB?

I don't think the MIB was that evil, yes it killed people but the inhabitants of the island were not exactly innocent little lambs. Jacob was incredibly narrow minded really, yes the smoke took his brothers ideals of believing that mankind wasn't worth the effort but I doubt the doomsday scenario was ever gonna play out. It just wanted to see whats beyond the ocean.

Also I just wanna know what the Island was guarding okay


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (May 27, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> So what did everyone think of the smoke?
> 
> I don't think the Blacksmoke was that evil, yes it killed people but the inhabitants of the island were not exactly innocent little lambs. Jacob was incredibly narrow minded really, yes the smoke took his brothers ideals of believing that mankind wasn't worth the effort but I doubt the doomsday scenario was ever gonna play out. It just wanted to see whats beyond the ocean.



I also sort of believe that the MiB/Smoke Monster isn't evil in that world destroying villain sort of way but since it is a sentient form of that light in the plug. Somehow it was probably important that the Light itself was not allowed to leave the Island. Its not that Jacob was trying to prevent MiB from leaving the Island (As he already allowed him to leave in 'Across the Sea before he inadvertantly killed him) coz he would kill everyone but rather he was trying to keep the Light (A small portion of it now in the form of Smokey) from leaving the Island for whatever dire reason that the light could affect the outside world. The light can heal, cause time-travel, create smoke monsters and other crazy effects. I guess it would be too unpredictable to have a portion of it running around in the rest of the world.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 27, 2010)

Yasha said:


> I read a theory that suggests Ben will become another Desmond, and chase after his own spiritual cluster - Roger Linus, his mom, Alex, Rousseau, Annie, Richard, Tom, *Mikhail*, Charles Widmore, and all the Others that he brought to the island - and bestow upon them the awakening.
> 
> I really love this idea.


Jin shot and killed Mikhail, no? If it's the character I'm thinking of. I haven't seen most of the episodes between the end of season 2 and beginning of season 6 so I may have mixed up characters.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 28, 2010)

Shaidar Haran said:


> Jin shot and killed Mikhail, no? If it's the character I'm thinking of. I haven't seen most of the episodes between the end of season 2 and beginning of season 6 so I may have mixed up characters.



In the flash sideways, yes.


----------



## SageMaster (May 28, 2010)

Imo, Jacob was more evil than the MiB.

The MiB was a peaceful man who just wanted to be free. He actually kept loving Jacob and Mother after he left, because he kept seeing Jacob and asking about Mother. The MiB let Jacob beat him when they were kids without fighting back. Only after her mother betrayed again and destroyed what he had been doing, did he go to kill her. Even when she was killing her, he clearly felt sad about it. When Jacob beat him up and threw him into the Light, he didn't fight back. 

Because of Jacob's fault, he lost his humanity. That pain accumulated for thousands of years and made him the fucker he was in the present.

Jacob was a freaking asshole. In his rage, he turned his brother into a monster. However, he kept joking around with him with that little white/black stone inside joke they had. Jacob told his followers that the Mib was the evil that shouldn't be left off the island. However, he never bothered telling them that he was once a human who became a monster by his fault.

Yeah, MiB was way better than Jacob.


----------



## Grrblt (May 28, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I never said the Island wasn't real, I know it was real, I just want to know its purpose.
> 
> It gave us the info we needed for Jacob and MIB, not the island.


Sure it did. We learned that:
the island is a place designed to protect the source
the source is very important for the rest of the world
the island is older than Jacob

It's not difficult to draw conclusions from this. Here's one: the source is the source of life and the island has been there since the beginning of time. Jacob was just one of many protectors. The end.

And that is as much as we need to know about the island and its purpose.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 28, 2010)

Jacob was very ignorant, but that much is given by the fact that we know both Jacob and Blacksmoke were normal humans (which is why they have so many flaws in Across the sea)


The island was a cork for the world. The most important thing is the fact that the island held in the "light" and electromagnetism which basically meant that if the key was taken out the world was fucked.

it's implied that there has pretty much always been a protector since the start of humanity. the reason why this island exist? judging by its mysticism a divine force just made it. no real reason for any specific details.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 28, 2010)




----------



## Bart (May 28, 2010)

Yasha said:


> Ben spent a much longer time with the Others than with the Losties, and most likely shared a great deal of intense or precious moments of his life with them as well. So, it makes sense that these people plus his parents and possibly Annie are his primary soulmates and not the Losties. And since he is the first one to awaken, it's only natural that he goes after his people and help them awaken their memories and have a similar soul gathering.



Well yes, but we don't know whether he's dead or not.

I can't wait to see his 14 epilogue as we'll know for sure what went on, and possibly whether Hurley influced things, in a good non-violent way, at some point to bring people to the Island.

If Ben was the "new Jacob", would he not have the ability to see and converse with everybody else even if they are in a purgatory-like state of being?


----------



## perman07 (May 28, 2010)

Why do people keep talking about Ben as the new Jacob? Isn't he the new Richard?


----------



## Bart (May 28, 2010)

Perman07, I don't think Ben's the new Richard.

Richard wasn't Jacob's Number *#*2.

It's clear that Ben will have, or already have had, a vast amount of control on a scale far greater Richard's; not surprised if Hurley and Ben were virtually equal in terms of command, Hurley needing Ben as much as Ben needing Hurley.


----------



## Gooba (May 28, 2010)

Wait, I'm pretty sure Richard was Jacob's #2.  While I agree Hurley needed Ben, Hurley was the guy in charge, hence the #2 #1 thing at the end.


----------



## Nodonn (May 28, 2010)

Bart said:


> Well yes, but we don't know whether he's dead or not.
> 
> I can't wait to see his 14 epilogue as we'll know for sure what went on, and possibly whether Hurley influced things, in a good non-violent way, at some point to bring people to the Island.
> 
> If Ben was the "new Jacob", would he not have the ability to see and converse with everybody else even if they are in a purgatory-like state of being?



There is nothing indicating that Ben was not the same as everyone else in purgatory, i.e. dead. 
If he was there willingly why would he have no memory like everyone else?


----------



## Bart (May 28, 2010)

Hmm 

Personally, I think of prospect of Richard being Jacob's #2 a little wierd, considering that Jacob was on the Island for roughly around 2,000 years before Richard came. 

Good point, Nodonn, but there's still nothing to suggest he didn't replace Hurley, as he would have still ended up in the ALT whether he protected it for 50,000.


----------



## Gooba (May 28, 2010)

> Personally, I think of prospect of Richard being Jacob's #2 a little wierd, considering that Jacob was on the Island for roughly around 2,000 years before Richard came.


I'm pretty sure this issue was addressed directly (rare for Lost) in the Richard episode.  I thought Jacob came out and said something like "I've done this alone for so long, but I could use a helper, do you want to help me?"


----------



## MuNaZ (May 28, 2010)

I have to agree Richard was a #2... was he a good/informed one? No but he still was...
The way i imagine it i would see the relation between Hurley and Ben a more mutual relation, i still see Ben being the one dealing with the new arrivals and people in general and Hurley on the shadow just enjoying and only intervening when he has to


----------



## Bart (May 28, 2010)

Gooba said:


> I'm pretty sure this issue was addressed directly (rare for Lost) in the Richard episode.  I thought Jacob came out and said something like "I've done this alone for so long, but I could use a helper, do you want to help me?"



Oh, touche 

I've only watched Ab Aeterno once, so I'll probably be rewatching it when I have the time. Hopefully the 11-14 minutes of the epilogue with Hurley and Ben can explain this is alot of detail.



MuNaZ said:


> I have to agree Richard was a #2... was he a good/informed one? No but he still was... The way i imagine it i would see the relation between Hurley and Ben a more mutual relation, i still see Ben being the one dealing with the new arrivals and people in general and Hurley on the shadow just enjoying and only intervening when he has to



That's a really good point.

As I said to Gooba, the epilogue should explain what they did during that time; and perhaps even showing us Walt.


----------



## The World (May 28, 2010)

Ben did become the new Richard with Hugo. 

Ah what a good finale, but too many loose ends. Why is there a light in that island and why did it produce a smoke monster of electrical energy or whatever the fuck it was?


----------



## The World (May 28, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Jacob was very ignorant, but that much is given by the fact that we know both Jacob and Blacksmoke were normal humans (which is why they have so many flaws in Across the sea)
> 
> 
> *The island was a cork for the world. The most important thing is the fact that the island held in the "light" and electromagnetism which basically meant that if the key was taken out the world was fucked.
> ...



Pushing the button for all eternity.


----------



## Ennoea (May 28, 2010)

The light is evil


----------



## Corruption (May 28, 2010)

Didn't Ben order Richard around when he was the leader of the Others?


----------



## Ennoea (May 28, 2010)

Everyone ordered Richard around, I don't know why tho, he was the only one of them who'd actually even seen Jacob. But he wasn't a leader, just a follower so he allowed them all to do what they wanted.


----------



## Gooba (May 28, 2010)

I think Jacob ordered him to follow Ben's orders.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 28, 2010)

Owkay, wtf just happened ?

So the 'alternate universe' thing was like a purgatory or something ? But then, why did they have to go through all that trouble if that was the place they would end up eventually ?


----------



## masamune1 (May 28, 2010)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Owkay, wtf just happened ?
> 
> So the 'alternate universe' thing was like a purgatory or something ? But then, why did they have to go through all that trouble if that was the place they would end up eventually ?



You mean, all that trouble of stopping the evil smoke monster from leaving the island and killing everyone on Earth?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 28, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> You mean, all that trouble of stopping the evil smoke monster from leaving the island and killing everyone on Earth?



What connects the events which happened in the island and the events that happened in the purgatory ?


----------



## Grrblt (May 28, 2010)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> What connects the events which happened in the island and the events that happened in the purgatory ?



First they all met in real life, on the island.

Then they died.

Then they had to meet each other again and get their memories back before going up to heaven or whatever, because "the time they spent together was the most important in their lives" as Christian said.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (May 28, 2010)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> What connects the events which happened in the island and the events that happened in the purgatory ?



The fact that all of them died at some point, as most humans do. Their spirits or souls or memories or whatever created the purgatory so that they could all be together before crossing over to the other side. On the island Desmond was hit by a high burst of electromagnetic energy which had the (usual) effect of shifting his consciousness in time. He caught glimpses of this purgatory and (like most of us) mistakingly assumed that he had traveled spacially, to another dimension, not temporally, foward in time. This lead him to believe that events on the island did not matter as he would be able to travel to the purgatory or would end up there automatically if he died.

So basically the purgatory only existed the way it did because all of them were together on the island, because it was born from the bonds they all share. There's not much more to it than that.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 28, 2010)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Owkay, wtf just happened ?
> 
> So the 'alternate universe' thing was like a purgatory or something ? But then, why did they have to go through all that trouble if that was the place they would end up eventually ?



to save the world. the alternate universe is just how they ended up in purgatory (basically the producers way of showing us how they would have or liked to have lived their lives if the island didn't exist).


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 28, 2010)

Yeah... I was wondering if there was more to it. But still, it was ok. 

Thought it'd be an amazing finale if the flash sideway was really an alternate reality instead of purgatory.


----------



## Ennoea (May 28, 2010)

Most of the characters died with some form of regret, and not to mention died alone without the people who were most important to them. The purgatory was a way to fix it, for the characters to find in essence what was most important to them. The bond they shared was so great that they wanted to go to whatever lies beyond together.


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 29, 2010)

Can somebody explain why Jacob didnt save the island while evidence shows he had the resources to do so:
- He brought Desmond back trough the island (with help of Widmore)
- He probably knew that MiB would lose his immortality if Desmond did his thing with the cork and light, otherwise why bring Desmond back?
- And I'm pretty sure Jacob knew he had to put back the cork back in place after he killed MiB

So why didnt he killed MiB like years ago when Desmond was still on the island?


----------



## Grrblt (May 29, 2010)

Because he can't kill MIB. Mother made it so.


----------



## perman07 (May 29, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> Because he can't kill MIB. Mother made it so.


Yeah, she also made MIB unable to kill him. Funny how that worked out.


----------



## Vyse (May 29, 2010)

With some distance to the finale and the series as such, here are my two cents considering LOST and its conclusion.

Immediately after the finale I was pleased with the ending, it got an emotional impact and was great story telling.

But the more I think about it now, the more I get pissed. Really. I just rewatched season 6 and realized what a slap in the face that actually was.
Of course there are 2 kinds of LOST viewers as such. For one kind the path to the goal is the actual goal and for the other kind the goal is the goal, if you want to to put it that way. Undoubtably LOST was great television and great entertainment for the last six years, but looking back at the series I have to admit that the way the series is constructed and the way that nearly every episode introduced a new mystery is such a mindfuck to get the viewers hooked in order to get money - that really is an impudence.

I have the feeling that before any given season all the writers producers and actors met and everybody could just say what he/she wanted to see in the series. "I want to see a black horse!". "Let´s show a blue light after we don´t push the button and a few hyroglyphes are always mysterious so let´s put them in there. You don´t even have to explain what they mean or who implented them!" The writers just wanted ratings and were willing to do everything for them, so they put so many mysteries in there and the worst thing is they always knew they were never going to explain them and then put even more in there. "Let´s just give Walt knowledge about the hatch and let him tell Locke not to open it. That´s mysterious enough to get the ratings high."

And what was the Walt crap about anyway? They seriously want to tell me they canceled a whole story line about such a pivotal character just because he´s grown too much? Seriously? With all the BS of the island having healing capabilities and is able to move through time, they could´ve just said the island is full of growth hormones and that´s why Walt is so huge. Or switch the actor. Everything would be better than just cancel the story line. But I think as always the writers just had no clue of what to do with the character.

The only way to get not disappointed with the finale is to accept that the show is about the characters, and whether they are drawn well enough to actually care about them, which they are without a doubt. Except for Kate.

But I always thought LOST is a mystery series and I want the freaking mysteries to be explained, which the show just didn´t do.

My conclusion is that the show intellectually was crap beyond measures, because of all the crap the producers pulled but emotionally decent.


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 29, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> Because he can't kill MIB. Mother made it so.



No, becasue MiB isnt his brother, so he should be able to kill him if he let Desmond pull out that cork.

Also the rule that Jacob cant kill his brother is probably one of those rules that a mother makes up between her childeren (like Ben and Widmore) not some island rule, since Jacob was able to puch his brother AND make him bleed.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (May 29, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> No, becasue MiB isnt his brother, so he should be able to kill him if he let Desmond pull out that cork..


The MIB is his brother...

.





> Also the rule that Jacob cant kill his brother is probably one of those rules that a mother makes up between her childeren (like Ben and Widmore) not some island rule, since Jacob was able to puch his brother AND make him bleed.



Since when punching = kill?
They can hurt each other but not kill each other and the rules the protectors make BECOME island rules. That's the whole reason MIB needed a loophole to kill Jacob.


----------



## Prendergast (May 29, 2010)

how can there be hate for these beautiful people? 

*Spoiler*: __ 





lost was good.


----------



## Bart (May 29, 2010)

perman07 said:


> Yeah, she also made MIB unable to kill him. Funny how that worked out.



But he didn't kill him, in the strictest sense; similar to how MIB couldn't kill the candidates.


----------



## perman07 (May 29, 2010)

Bart said:


> But he didn't kill him, in the strictest sense; similar to how MIB couldn't kill the candidates.


Well, my point was the fact that Jacob could probably also work around that rule and kill MIB, but he didn't.


----------



## Lestat Uchiha (May 29, 2010)

perman07 said:


> Well, my point was the fact that Jacob could probably also work around that rule and kill MIB, but he didn't.



Maybe he couldnt bring himself to kill his own brother.


----------



## Vyse (May 29, 2010)

Maybe the whole show didn´t make much sense to begin with.


----------



## Grrblt (May 29, 2010)

hitokugutsu said:


> No, becasue MiB isnt his brother, so he should be able to kill him if he let Desmond pull out that cork.


Haven't we been over this a bunch of times already? MIB is Jacob's brother. If there was any room for confusion after Across the sea, there wasn't any after What they died for. When Jacob talks to the remaining canditates he refers to the monster as _him_ several times, which he wouldn't do if MIB wasn't a man. And the only man he can be is Jacob's brother.



> Also the rule that Jacob cant kill his brother is probably one of those rules that a mother makes up between her childeren (like Ben and Widmore) not some island rule, since Jacob was able to puch his brother AND make him bleed.


Mother didn't say "please never hurt each other", she said "I have made it so that you can never hurt each other". That right there tells us it's a magic rule. You can choose to believe her magic didn't work, but then you'd look pretty silly.


----------



## Vyse (May 29, 2010)

Oh my God, I hate her more than Cuse and Lindelof nowadays.


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2010)

I could complain about Lost all day but it gave me one of the greatest scenes in TV history and it cancels it all:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4j8SJQ6kr9E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Undertaker (May 29, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> but looking back at the series I have to admit that the way the series is constructed and the way that nearly every episode introduced a new mystery is such a mindfuck to get the viewers hooked in order to get money - that really is an impudence.



Yeah, that was helluva mindfuck. I hope this trick will not be overused in other serials. But we know those greedy bastards, don`t we?


----------



## Violent by Design (May 29, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> With some distance to the finale and the series as such, here are my two cents considering LOST and its conclusion.
> 
> Immediately after the finale I was pleased with the ending, it got an emotional impact and was great story telling.
> 
> ...




Maybe some of the overall plots didn't have much thought behind them, but LOST had many good sub plots and the episodes themselves were well written which is one of the reasons why people watch the show. It's not that easy to just throw in a mystery and have people care enough to watch it next week, it still requires good writing. LOST did its job as a show and entertained people for years, even if the last season did crap on everything else it was still good television.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 29, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Maybe some of the overall plots didn't have much thought behind them, but LOST had many good sub plots and the episodes themselves were well written which is one of the reasons why people watch the show. It's not that easy to just throw in a mystery and have people care enough to watch it next week, it still requires good writing. LOST did its job as a show and entertained people for years, even if the last season did crap on everything else it was still good television.



I wholeheartedly agree. Despite everything, it was an awesome show to watch. I will re-watch it again from ep one when I find the chance.


----------



## Man in Black (May 29, 2010)

I wish Adonis watched LOST, so he could give us his over-critical analysis about how the finale was the worst episode of anything ever shown on television.


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2010)

Its a good thing he doesn't then.


----------



## perman07 (May 29, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Its a good thing he doesn't then.


Why? There's good endings and bad endings to shows. To me, the Wire personifies the perfect ending, few loose ends, we get info on many characters.

Lost is the exact opposite. All the answers people have been waiting for for 5 years haven't come, and the conclusion to their story was just nothing. They deserve to get "negged" for this.


----------



## Ennoea (May 30, 2010)

It's just I rather not be told by someone else if I should have enjoyed the end or not. Also Lost is not the Wire.


----------



## Parallax (May 30, 2010)

Yeah both are completely different shows with different approaches.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (May 30, 2010)

There's something I suddenly just wondered. If John Locke was still on Jacob's list after he was murdered by Ben (Meaning Jacob had not realized that John Locke was dead and also he did not cross him off due to him becoming invalid or something). 

How did Ben manage to kill him when he's not a Candidate? Because if I'm not wrong, Jacob's touch does not allow the Candidates to be killed by conventional means unless another Candidate deliberately tries to kill them right? Or do the magical Island rules not work outside the Island?


----------



## perman07 (May 30, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> It's just I rather not be told by someone else if I should have enjoyed the end or not. Also Lost is not the Wire.





Parallax said:


> Yeah both are completely different shows with different approaches.


Well, obviously, not saying it should try to be like The Wire either. My point was just that standard endings where as many loose threads as possible get addressed works, they just do.


----------



## Bart (May 30, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> How did Ben manage to kill him when he's not a Candidate? Because if I'm not wrong, Jacob's touch does not allow the Candidates to be killed by conventional means unless another Candidate deliberately tries to kill them right? Or do the magical Island rules not work outside the Island?



Hmm 

I'm still wondering whether *Jacob touched Michael*, due to him not being able to kill himself in S4, similar to Jack when he attempts suicide by jumping of the bridge, yet manages to survive. 

Ben was special then; a variable in the rules.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (May 30, 2010)

Oh yeah, I forgot about them trying to commit suicide outside. So it does work outside. So Ben's case with Locke still seems kind of strange.


----------



## Nodonn (May 30, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> There's something I suddenly just wondered. If John Locke was still on Jacob's list after he was murdered by Ben (Meaning Jacob had not realized that John Locke was dead and also he did not cross him off due to him becoming invalid or something).
> 
> How did Ben manage to kill him when he's not a Candidate? Because if I'm not wrong, Jacob's touch does not allow the Candidates to be killed by conventional means unless another Candidate deliberately tries to kill them right? Or do the magical Island rules not work outside the Island?



When was it said that candidates can only be killed by other candidates?


----------



## Undercovermc (May 30, 2010)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> the finale was the worst episode of anything ever shown on television.





perman07 said:


> All the answers people have been waiting for for 5 years haven't come, and the conclusion to their story was just nothing. They deserve to get "negged" for this.



Sawyer: "That's one hell of a long con."

I don't think that the ending was terrible, but I can empathise with the people who are frustrated with the lack of answers. The characters were great and I enjoyed the emotional resolution, but I'd by lying if I didn't say I would've preferred an intellectual one. It was the captivating mysteries that lured me in and kept me intrigued. The show was built around the mysteries and a lot of viewers spent time theorising about it, just to find out that none of it actually mattered in the end.

I wasn't disappointed with the ending because I didn't expect the long-running mysteries to be answered. The direction of Lost changed in season six, so I always had a feeling that the finale was only going to show us what happened next and explain or unify the newly introduced "flash-sideways".


----------



## The World (May 30, 2010)

I would have preferred if Jacob was Jesus and MIB was Satan.


----------



## Shark Skin (May 31, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> When was it said that candidates can only be killed by other candidates?



I wonder if their leaving the island using the wheel machine has anything to do with Ben being able to kill Locke.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (May 31, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> When was it said that candidates can only be killed by other candidates?



Its more related to those with Jacob's touch as Richard mentioned that people with Jacob's touch cannot kill themselves and cannot die by conventional means at least until the Island no longer needs them (Jack's attempted Suicide, Michael got knocked down by a car and was unharmed along with attempted suicide, Jin having survived how many explosions on a boat, lol). The only possible way for Candidates with Jacob's touch to die is if they kill each other.

Candidates themselves are vulnerable if they are not touched. There was a Rosseau written in the caves/lighthouse and both Alex and Danielle are dead. 

So Locke being able to be killed by Ben is the only special case I seem to see here.


----------



## Man in Black (May 31, 2010)

Ben was most likely a candidate at the time.


----------



## john4life12 (May 31, 2010)

I don't know what some of you expected. It was about the characters.. who gives a shit about the rest. They could have gone on and on explaining where everything came from and you still probably wouldn't be satisfied.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 1, 2010)

john4life12 said:


> I don't know what some of you expected. It was about the characters.. who gives a shit about the rest. They could have gone on and on explaining where everything came from and you still probably wouldn't be satisfied.



Don?t give me that. Of course it?s about the characters, you can?t tell me one show that?s not about the freaking characters.

But what made LOST so special were all the mysteries and everyone wanted them to be resolved, that?s why we all watched it. The producers knew that, but still didn?t deliver what fans wanted. Assholes.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 1, 2010)

i lol'ed when i saw this:


----------



## Bart (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh lol  ^


----------



## Darc (Jun 1, 2010)

This killed me:


----------



## insi_tv (Jun 2, 2010)

Darc said:


> This killed me:



what the..


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## Bart (Jun 2, 2010)

Darc, what the ...


----------



## Undertaker (Jun 2, 2010)

Darc said:


> This killed me:



AWESOME


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 2, 2010)

Wtf poor Jin


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Yasha (Jun 3, 2010)

Darc said:


> This killed me:



It goes perfectly with the expressions.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jun 3, 2010)

Lol!!! :rofl


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 3, 2010)

I found out who Hurley and Ben summoned to be the new guardian!

Noumena - Triumph and Loss


----------



## Bart (Jun 4, 2010)

Shaidar 

All jokes aside, I wouldn't be surprised if it was Walt.

Damon said that Walt would be in the finale, so many have somewhat believed that he'll appear within the 14 minute epilogue.


----------



## insi_tv (Jun 4, 2010)

oh wow :rofl


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 4, 2010)

lol i love the smiles at the end!
too bad it's not just one long image.


are you a lost candidate?


----------



## SQHatake (Jun 5, 2010)

I was not disappointed at all with this ending since I believe it brings some closure regarding the characters. It's perhaps a bit frustrating not to have all our questions answered. Season 6 was supposed to wrap up those loose ends, an it kinda fails at that, but even so, I think we got a satisfying ending. I'm a LOST fan since the beginning, and even though I understand people that didn't enjoy the ending, I can say that I did enjoy, and it sucks that it ended.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 5, 2010)

That flowchart must have been made before it was revealed that Kate was still eligible to replace Jacob.


----------



## Man in Black (Jun 5, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> That flowchart must have been made before it was revealed that Kate was still eligible to replace Jacob.


Everyone is eligible to replace him, but not everyone is a candidate.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 5, 2010)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Everyone is eligible to replace him, but not everyone is a candidate.



That doesn't make sense. A candidate is someone who is eligible to replace Jacob. Kate's name being crossed out didn't permanently eliminate her as a candidate, as Jacob explained. The people who are "no longer candidates" are the ones who died.


----------



## Nodonn (Jun 5, 2010)

Jacob makes the rules, everyone is eligible to replace him.


----------



## perman07 (Jun 5, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> That doesn't make sense. A candidate is someone who is eligible to replace Jacob. Kate's name being crossed out didn't permanently eliminate her as a candidate, as Jacob explained. The people who are "no longer candidates" are the ones who died.


Every person without a criminal record is probably eligible to become the President of USA, but that doesn't mean there are more then 10-20 candidates every presidential election.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 5, 2010)

perman07 said:


> Every person without a criminal record is probably eligible to become the President of USA, but that doesn't mean there are more then 10-20 candidates every presidential election.



That's besides the point. The cave and lighthouse were full of the names of the *candidates*. Kate's name was there, ergo Kate is a candidate. It's not limited to those who correspond with "the numbers".


----------



## Man in Black (Jun 5, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> That's besides the point. The cave and lighthouse were full of the names of the *candidates*. Kate's name was there, ergo Kate is a candidate. It's not limited to those who correspond with "the numbers".


"It's just a line of chock on the wall."

The candidates are the ones that Jacob thinks would be the best people to replace him, but anyone can, even if they were never a candidate.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 5, 2010)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> "It's just a line of chock on the wall."
> 
> The candidates are the ones that Jacob thinks would be the best people to replace him, but anyone can, even if they were never a candidate.



He said it was "just a line of chalk", which means that she is still a candidate. That's the original point I was making. He even touched Kate when she was younger. Kate is a candidate to replace Jacob.


----------



## Man in Black (Jun 5, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> He said it was "just a line of chalk", which means that she is still a candidate. That's the original point I made. He even touched Kate when she was a child. Kate is a candidate.


Kate was a candidate, but then Jacob crossed her out and she wasn't anymore.

But she could still replace him as it never mattered in the first place.


----------



## Undercovermc (Jun 5, 2010)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Kate was a candidate, but then Jacob crossed her out and she wasn't anymore.
> 
> But she could still replace him as it never mattered in the first place.



Jacob crossed her name off because she became a mother / was raising Aaron, but she was still a candidate. Candidate = eligible to replace Jacob. We're probably going around in circles here. Let's leave it at that.


----------



## Man in Black (Jun 5, 2010)

Undercovermc said:


> Jacob crossed her name off because she became a mother / was raising Aaron, but she was still a candidate. Candidate = eligible to replace Jacob. We're probably going around in circles here. Let's leave it at that.


You're wrong.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 5, 2010)

You're both saying the same thing ffs.


----------



## Bart (Jun 9, 2010)

*New Information on LOST Epilogue *

E! Online spoke to Jorge Garcia, who revealed some new details about what will be included in the extra segment: 

_"It will address some of the issues, like the food drops, and it will deal with what happened on the island after Hurley took over and how he handled things. It will give you a taste of what took place after Hurley took over as the new number one. There’s a little epilogue thing going on with the DVD."_

Kristin Do Santos also has a bit of insider information: 

_Inside sources also told me that Walt (Malcolm David Kelley) will be shown in the bonus material. "We’ll find out what happens to Walt,” says the insider. But when asked who else he worked with, Jorge replied coyly: "There are other people in it, but I’m not going to tell you who."_


----------



## The World (Jun 9, 2010)

When is the Epilogue coming out?


----------



## Bart (Jun 9, 2010)

When the S6 DVD comes out.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 9, 2010)

which would be August


----------



## Dil (Jun 9, 2010)

I miss this show 

Now I've got nothing to look forward to every week on Sky1 

Please, let Tru Blood start soon


----------



## Bart (Jun 10, 2010)

Parallax said:


> which would be August



Yep, can't wait.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 10, 2010)

DJAlex92 said:


> I miss this show
> 
> Now I've got nothing to look forward to every week on Sky1
> 
> Please, let Tru Blood start soon



I recommend watching Mad Men, it is a good show


----------



## insi_tv (Jun 10, 2010)

Parallax said:


> I recommend watching Mad Men, it is a good show



i heard that Mad Men is very good, it's on my list to watch behind breaking bad but i have to finish the wire first


----------



## Parallax (Jun 10, 2010)

yes finish The Wire, it is the best show, post in the thread when you finish it


----------



## perman07 (Jun 10, 2010)

Parallax said:


> yes finish The Wire, it is the best show, post in the thread when you finish it


Agreed. It lives up to it's massive hype.


----------



## Man in Black (Jun 10, 2010)

perman07 said:


> Agreed. It lives up to it's massive hype.


Except Season 5, which left me with a very bad taste of the series.

Also, insi_tv I say you put The Shield above Breaking Bad and Mad Men (although they are both excellent shows).

The Shield is consistently amazing through out all 7 seasons and is the most tense show I've ever watched in my entire life.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 10, 2010)

Season five was weak, but the last two episodes are astounding.


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 10, 2010)

Is the Wire really worth it? I am so sick of Cop shows, it's one of the reasons I fell in love with Lost.


----------



## Man in Black (Jun 10, 2010)

Superrazien said:


> Is the Wire really worth it? I am so sick of Cop shows, it's one of the reasons I fell in love with Lost.


The Wire isn't only a cop show, and the cop shows you've watched were probably all along the lines of Law and Order and what not, which The Wire is nothing like.

The Wire is THE greatest TV show of all time, along with The Shield.


----------



## insi_tv (Jun 11, 2010)

yeah, i watched MANY series in my life up until now and The Wire is AMAZING. it's really the best ive seen until now. especially season 2 was so good. i'm currently season 4 which seems very good too.
i already heard from The Shield, i still got 20 The Wire episodes to decide


----------



## Bart (Jun 11, 2010)

Why are we talking about The Wire and Shield in a Lost thread?


----------



## Noah (Jun 11, 2010)

I had heard so much about The Wire being the greatest drama ever, but I figured it was just people being over dramatic.

I watched the whole series about two months ago and I was wrong. Everything great anyone has ever said about that show is one hundred percent true. That show is what every show (especially every/all cops shows) should aspire to be.


----------



## perman07 (Jun 11, 2010)

Personally, I found the Shield a tad bit to sad a series. It's like this greek tragedy taken to an extreme with everything exploding back in the main characters' faces.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jun 11, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nfloYaf9YQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 11, 2010)

^Beautiful

I hope they release an OST, I've got two already.



> Why are we talking about The Wire and Shield in a Lost thread?



Because they need to tell everyone they've watched it.


----------



## Man in Black (Jun 11, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Because they need to tell everyone to watched it.


Yup, that's the reason.

Has nothing to do with the fact LOST just ended and a lot of people want a new show to watch.


----------



## Superrazien (Jun 11, 2010)

Well I watched the Shield which I liked a lot, but I wouldn't rate it above Lost. Maybe I will watch the Wire, cause right now no show can top Lost for me, the Wire seems to be the only show that might contend if it lives up to the hype.


----------



## John (Jun 11, 2010)

Battlestar Galactica is another series worth checking out.


----------



## Noah (Jun 11, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> Yup, that's the reason.
> 
> Has nothing to do with the fact LOST just ended and a lot of people want a new show to watch.



There's absolutely nothing behind the idea that our favorite show just ended and now we need something as equally epic to watch.

Nope. Nothing behind that at all.


----------



## insi_tv (Jun 11, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Because they need to tell everyone they've watched it.



it's more about sharing experience with said series... i don't care how much someone has seen but i'm caring which series might be good and which might be not. sorry for kidnapping _your_ lost thread, meh


----------



## Parallax (Jun 12, 2010)

Superrazien said:


> Well I watched the Shield which I liked a lot, but I wouldn't rate it above Lost. Maybe I will watch the Wire, cause right now no show can top Lost for me, the Wire seems to be the only show that might contend if it lives up to the hype.



it's not hype, it's the truth.


----------



## Dil (Jun 12, 2010)

ANyone gonna buy the whole boxset?


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 12, 2010)

DJAlex92 said:


> ANyone gonna buy the whole boxset?



Yess. Never bought any of the DVD's. But I'm gonna buy the whole boxset on Blu Ray now. Rewatch everythin on my own pace and discover more little things


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jun 15, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rBi3CYxpkk&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

:amazed


----------



## John (Jun 15, 2010)

^ Can't say I'm too surprised. I've always suspected _him_ of being involved somehow.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

DJAlex92 said:


> ANyone gonna buy the whole boxset?



Absolutely. My favorite series of all time.


----------



## Prendergast (Jun 15, 2010)

lol the friends boxset doesn't even get a price drop. lol horrible comparison?


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

DJAlex92 said:


> ANyone gonna buy the whole boxset?



Unless they don't answer some freaking questions in the epilogue, LOST won't see any money from me.


----------



## Bart (Jun 15, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> Unless they don't answer some freaking questions in the epilogue, LOST won't see any money from me.



You didn't read the Epilogue post on page 193?


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

Bart said:


> You didn't read the Epilogue post on page 193?



I read it now thanks to your hint.

Sounds promising, but it doesn't answer any questions regarding the island it seems.


----------



## Bart (Jun 16, 2010)

Well Darlton said the whole Island thing is just being left open for interpretation, and rightfully so I suppose.


----------



## perman07 (Jun 16, 2010)

What's to interpret about the island? To quote Luffy in OP, it's a Mystery Island. I doubt the writers ever really had some consistent and congruent explanation about the island that they held back. I think they just created a fucked up Island and let the readers come up with their own explanations, even though there isn't really one.

My take on this anyway. I was hoping that Lost would somehow come across as planned after season 6, but honestly, it feels like what happens in the later seasons has little connection with the previous seasons, meaning they made up the story as it happened.

If Lost had seemed more like a whole story where every component seemed like it was there for a reason, I might be happier with the show, but honestly, I think large parts of the story are almost filler-like in hindsight.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 16, 2010)

perman07 said:


> What's to interpret about the island? To quote Luffy in OP, it's a Mystery Island. I doubt the writers ever really had some consistent and congruent explanation about the island that they held back. I think they just created a fucked up Island and let the readers come up with their own explanations, even though there isn't really one.
> 
> My take on this anyway. I was hoping that Lost would somehow come across as planned after season 6, but honestly, it feels like what happens in the later seasons has little connection with the previous seasons, meaning they made up the story as it happened.
> 
> If Lost had seemed more like a whole story where every component seemed like it was there for a reason, I might be happier with the show, but honestly, I think large parts of the story are almost filler-like in hindsight.


 
I agree completely.

I watch a mystery show because of the mysteries, and I want them to be resolved, damnit - which the show didn't do and what is even worse, never intended to do as it seems. They just wanted to get the viewers hooked and succeeded by adding even more mysteries they never wanted to resolve.

If I wanted to interpret something, I'd read a poem.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 17, 2010)

perman07 said:


> My take on this anyway. I was hoping that Lost would somehow come across as planned after season 6, but honestly, it feels like what happens in the later seasons has little connection with the previous seasons, meaning they made up the story as it happened.
> 
> If Lost had seemed more like a whole story where every component seemed like it was there for a reason, I might be happier with the show, but honestly, I think large parts of the story are almost filler-like in hindsight.



That's what happens when you have no idea how long a show is gonna go for I guess.


----------



## Xion (Jun 17, 2010)

Sooner or later this thread is gonna have to get...


LOST


----------



## perman07 (Jun 17, 2010)

Xion said:


> Sooner or later this thread is gonna have to get...
> 
> 
> LOST


The Wire thread still has posts from time to time from people who've seen it and eagerly declare how good it is. As Lost just finished, there should some people who start watching it because of that very fact. Meaning they will come into the thread and provide temporary revitalization.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 17, 2010)

Have Damon and Carlton come out of their radio silence yet?


----------



## Vyse (Jun 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Asshole


----------



## Bart (Jun 30, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LWg5IUvr30&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## insi_tv (Jun 30, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Asshole



what the hell, this for real?


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Jun 30, 2010)

Xion said:


> Sooner or later this thread is gonna have to get...
> 
> 
> LOST





YEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!


----------



## Taleran (Jun 30, 2010)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> YEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!


----------



## insi_tv (Jun 30, 2010)

hahahaha genius


----------



## damuttz01 (Jul 1, 2010)

Walt Answered


----------



## The World (Jul 1, 2010)

Those are funny.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jul 1, 2010)

Haha, awesome. Is there a site that has more of this kind of stuff?


----------



## insi_tv (Jul 1, 2010)

someone posted a site with more pictures a few pages ago, didn't favourite it 


comics


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jul 1, 2010)

Those are nice but I was looking more for those screencaps from the episodes with the funny captions like the above ones.


----------



## Bart (Jul 18, 2010)

*First Look at "The New Man in Charge" DVD Epilogue*

_From Dark UFO,_


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jul 18, 2010)

Awesome, hope someone puts it up on Youtube when its released. 

Anyway, I wonder if anyone noticed this but you know how John Locke always told the castaways that their destiny is to be on the Island and they're not supposed to leave? Yet ironically, John is the only character whose destiny is to leave the Island (in order to get the others to come back).


----------



## Bart (Jul 19, 2010)

Yep lol, though I may be tempted to get the ultimate collection, not sure as yet.

Oh yeah that is sort of ironic, isn't it?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm glad it looks like it'll also be in the season 6 set.


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Jul 22, 2010)

It seems like the place in the picture is where the Dharma Supply Drops came from. Is there anyone who can make out Hector's job?

----

I think this is some great foreshadowing from the episode; "Dave":

Dr. Brooks: "There were 23 people on that deck. It was built to hold 8. And it would have collapsed whether you were out there or not."

23 = Jack.
8 = Hugo.

The island was always "built" for Hurley, not Jack.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 25, 2010)

The final LOST spoilers (for the 12 minute epilogue titled New Man in Charge):


*Spoiler*: __ 



The first scene is a man who has his back to camera walking towards a doorway with Dharma symbols on it. It's Ben and as that picture hinted a week or so ago Ben is indeed shutting down the Dharma initiative for good. This scene is only like a minute long and Ben just tells the dudes in the Dharma jumpsuits that their assignments are done and that travel has been arranged for them back to their respective homes. The skinny dude asks Ben why this is happening and Ben does the cheesy turn around quick look into the camera and says "There's a new man in charge" and he walks out of the station as the dudes gesture their disappointment. First scene is kind of cheesy but it gets much better.

Next up we see this fabled new man in charge who is of course Hurley. Hurley still looks the same but he talks differently and there's no "dude" mentioned anywhere in the vignette.

Hurley is on the beach and is just starring off into the ocean. There is some noise coming from the bushes behind Hurley and Hurley has a weird cautious look in his eye but it's just the dog who lays down next to Hurley. Hurley has a nice little scene here with the dog where he outlines his regrets and his view of the future for the island. There is a lot of good stuff here and I will leave that part a mystery. Hurley says there is supposed to be some sort of balance to the island and that balance is gone. Hurley gets up and brushes the sand off of himself and tells the dog he has some good news for him, WALT IS COMING TO THE ISLAND!

Walt is doing some homework and listening to music in his room. I guess this is some sort of prep school or some sort of academy because Walt has a room at the school and is wearing a nice little uniform. After a moment someone knocks on the door and it's Ben. Walt looks like he's thirty years old but he still remembers Ben's face like he just saw him yesterday. Walt says he remembers what "they" did to him. Ben apologizes and he gets Walt to calm down. Ben explains Hurley's role on the island and offers him passage to the island. Walt says that if he wanted to go to the island he could go there any time he wanted to. Ben is intrigued but his evil intrigue dies off and he stays on mission. Walt then asks why he would ever go back and Ben manipulates him and tells him that his father is on the island. Walt wonders why Ben is visiting him because if Ben could leave the island then so could Michael. Ben says that Michael needs Walt's help and this works and WALT JUST FUCKING VANISHES as Ben smiles because he can still manipulate people like the old days.

Back on the island Hurley can still see dead people. I will not spoil the details of this scene as it both directly and indirectly involves John Locke and I can't write up a spoiler about Mr. Locke. I will give a little hint that Hurley offers an explanation of Locke's connection to the island and it fucking rocks and will be very satisfying but also very sad in regards to how things actually played out and how they should have played out. Are you... um.... stuck here? What if this island is the one that is stuck with me? Awesome scene. Very heady.

Final scene involves Walt and Hurley and offers a suggestion regarding the future of the island, things are left very much out in the open and the viewer must make up their own mind. Very good stuff. Fans will love it and it is very satisfying. The Vincent and Walt reunion will bring tears to everyone's eyes and it was done amazingly well. Great score A+++++++









Holy fuck


----------



## insi_tv (Jul 25, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> The final LOST spoilers (for the 12 minute epilogue titled New Man in Charge):
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




holyyyy ***


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jul 25, 2010)

Woah, sounds good!


----------



## Bart (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm reading it now!!


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 25, 2010)

Also, this is the preview pic he referred to in the first paragraph:


----------



## Bart (Jul 26, 2010)

I bet you anything


*Spoiler*: __ 





Walt is Hurley's successor.

But he's far more powerful than I had imagined, he controls space and time to the point where he can teleport himself back to the Island. He's almost a young version of Neo or Anakin if you think about it.

It also confirms that he was possibly him who spoke to Locke in S3. But why wasn't he in the Church as time is relative I suppose.


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Jul 26, 2010)

DarkUFO said:
			
		

> It certainly could be fake I've no way currently to verify it I'm afraid.
> 
> I guess we'll find out in less than a month although it does give us something to discuss.



He said it on the SpoilerTV forums.

I hope it's not a fake though, it sounds awesome.


----------



## Bart (Jul 26, 2010)

It's obviously not fake.


----------



## Roy (Jul 30, 2010)

That  ultimate collection looks so awesome. I wonder what the price is. lol


----------



## Bart (Jul 30, 2010)

The price is actually on Amazon


----------



## Roy (Jul 30, 2010)

Holy shit that's expensive.


----------



## Bart (Jul 30, 2010)

*Matthew Fox Says He is Open to Making a LOST Movie*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MH6OhKpXb4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

*Source:* 

@Roy/Dom:
Yeah definitely lol


----------



## Roy (Jul 30, 2010)

But he's dead. 

A movie explaining all the secrets of the island would be better.


----------



## Bart (Jul 30, 2010)

Well yeah, but then there's the whole thing about what's through the door.

Have you read the Epilogue?


----------



## Roy (Jul 30, 2010)

Heaven?  

The whole Hurley and Ben thing? The one a few posts above ours? lol


----------



## Alucard4Blood (Aug 1, 2010)

i didn't like ending at all every one is dead no happy ending


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Aug 1, 2010)

They looked happy to me.


----------



## Roy (Aug 1, 2010)

I still would have liked from them to live, though. lol


----------



## Bart (Aug 3, 2010)

*Confirmation on the Man In Black's name!*


*Spoiler*: __ 



_On pg 14, item #16 Titus Welliver chair back is up for auction. It has his name on top, then a LOST logo and underneath is his characters name...Samuel._



*Source:*


----------



## Irishwonder (Aug 4, 2010)

Bart said:


> *Confirmation on the Man In Black's name!*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



This almost makes up for all the other questions left unanswered in the series...... wait, no it doesn't


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 4, 2010)

Isn't there supposed to be a new DVD or something with new scenes? when does it come out?


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 4, 2010)

Tit


----------



## Bart (Aug 4, 2010)

*Epilogue Skeak Peak*

*Here:*


----------



## Supa Swag (Aug 6, 2010)

Just saw the leaked epilouge (quickly got deleted, lulz). I'll give a quick summary:


*Spoiler*: __ 



*We see 2 guys in a warehouse. We find out that they are responible for the pallet drop in season 2. 

Ben stops buy and tells them they're done and gives them severance pay. Tells them that the messages they received for the drops were automated.

Tells them that they were sending the drops to an island. One of them asks about polar bear pallets and Ben shows them a Dharma Initiative video for the Hydra. Basically, they experimented on animals for electromagnetism stuff. Oh, and Pierre Chang gives out his real name as it's the first Dharma video and says that for security reasons he wants this kept secret and doesn't want to resort to aliases in the future (which we all know he does).

They show room 23, which is basically a torture/interrogation room for the Others/Hostiles. After the interrogation they get injected with a drug and watch the video Karl did in season 3. It's suppose to make them forget about the torture they endured so Dharma can keep their temporary truce with the hositles/others (I'm guessing the others found out about this because of Ben and that's why they killed all of Dharma).

Ben then goes to Santa Rosa (crazy place Hurley was in) and meets with Walt. Walt wonders if he's here to kidnap him. Ben apologizes for that and tells him he has to help his father. Walt says but he's dead. Ben says but that doesn't mean you can't help him. Ben then calls him special and gives him a Dharma granola bar.

They walk out to the van and Walt sees Hurley in the back. Hurley talks about Walt belonging on the Island and going home. And then they leave. The End*


I only saw it once so I might have missed small stuff, but this is pretty much the most important stuff.


----------



## ez (Aug 6, 2010)

The epilogue - this could be deleted at any given anytime.


----------



## Noah (Aug 6, 2010)

Well. That was pretty cool. At least we got an answer or two out of it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Aside from Ben shutting down Dharma and Walt being there, it's nothing like that spoiler on the last page though.


----------



## Bart (Aug 6, 2010)

Totally different to the transcript that was posted before.


----------



## darthsauron (Aug 6, 2010)

Bart said:


> Totally different to the transcript that was posted before.



That was  around a week ago.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Aug 6, 2010)

For those of us that can't seem to use Megavideo. I found it on Youtube as well. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrGRqDL43AU[/YOUTUBE]



*Spoiler*: __ 



So basically they confirmed that pregnant women died on the Island due to electromagnetic exposure caused by the Hatch after the Incident.

I liked that they played Jacob's theme when Hurley was shown.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 6, 2010)

Just watched the epilogue, it was pretty good. Could have been better, but it answered some great questions. I was very satisfied with the series finale so this was just a little extra for me ;P


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 6, 2010)

Isn't it supposed to be 20 minutes or something? (just started watching it on Megavideo)


----------



## Irishwonder (Aug 7, 2010)

Bart said:


> *Epilogue Skeak Peak*
> 
> *Here:*



Now this was slightly better


----------



## Yasha (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks for posting the epilogue. The new Ben is so amiable I feel like giving him a hug.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Sep 16, 2010)

im watching season 6 on blue ray and im at the part where Gin and Sun died and i almost shed a tear. Im a guy by the way. They worked so hard to get back in each others arms and had it snatched away at the end.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fg1qikMstEA[/YOUTUBE]

THE FUNNIEST deleted scene as revealed in Comic Con yesterday in the LOST: One Year Later Panel.  LOL

Baaaaaaaaarrrryyyyyy lol  YOU friend!!!  LMAO

If you like LOST this is a pure LOL Scene


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 25, 2011)

^ 

awesome.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 25, 2011)

TIME TRAVEL it TOTALLY makes sense.........right?

Does it? LOL love that video


----------



## Enigma (Jul 26, 2011)

Shadow said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fg1qikMstEA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> THE FUNNIEST deleted scene as revealed in Comic Con yesterday in the LOST: One Year Later Panel.  LOL
> 
> ...



Just watched the finale yesterday. This kinda makes up for my disappointment.


----------



## Prendergast (Nov 13, 2011)

dear gods, watching the show's first three seasons for the first time; locke is pretty much at fault for killing boone


----------



## martryn (Dec 1, 2011)

Little behind the times, but I just finished Lost on Netflix.  Man, first three seasons were the best.  Read some interesting theories about this and that.  Boy, the writers really fucked up.  Had something special, and let it slip away.  All this potential to reveal more of the Dharma Initiative, even have an entire season revolve around it, and instead we get like three episodes and find out that they're not even important.  And then all the explanation of Jacob and Barry.  Would have loved to see a three or four episode arc just revealing the timeline of the island.  Instead we get maybe two episodes.  

And all the unanswered questions still!  FUCK!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 1, 2011)

Re-watched the entire show recently too. I gotta say, thank goodness I dropped watching it ongoing after season 3. What a nut screwer would that have been. Basically this is a Star Wars syndrome. Great original trilogy and atrocious second trilogy that completely ruined all the ideas and potential of it's predecessor.

Still, first three seasons are recommended to all.


----------



## martryn (Dec 1, 2011)

Lost is like Naruto.  It had a great premise and a good start, but lost it's way while trying to reach the finale.  The theories I've read about Lost are way better than the actual show, so if you adopt a favorite theory and then watch the show again, with the assumption your theory is correct, that actually might be worthwhile.  

Every theory I've read, though, falls apart with Desmond.  How would Jacob know that Kelvin was going to attempt to get off the island and Desmond was going to accidentally kill him, thus forcing him to miss pushing the button and dragging down the airplane that started the series?  Doesn't make sense.  Much the same way that the Ajira flight landing didn't make sense.  Seems to me that there was no button at the time, and no reason for the plane to crash. 

Also, when people were time jumping, why didn't any of the Others jump in time?  Were they "accustomed" to the island or something, or somehow protected?  Even the "Others" that were on the plane, like that one flight attendant, Cindy or whatever?  She should have been stuck in the 70's too, I'd think. 

And why did Jack, Kate, and Hurley fly back to the 70's while Sun stayed in the present when the Ajira flight come down?  Shouldn't they have all gone back, not just everyone but Sun?  What made her unique?


----------



## Jay Kay (Dec 2, 2011)

martryn said:


> And why did Jack, Kate, and Hurley fly back to the 70's while Sun stayed in the present when the Ajira flight come down?  Shouldn't they have all gone back, not just everyone but Sun?  What made her unique?


I think she didn't go back in time with the others because she wasn't a candidate.
There was that episode in season 6, when MiB took Sawyer to the cave with the candidates' names, and there was Paik (sp?), but MiB said he didn't know if it was Sun or Jin. So it's one of them, and only one, since it's 6 candidates.
Now, when you combine that with the fact that the people from the Ajira flight who went back to Dharma days were candidates, and the people who remained in the present were not, I think it makes sense to think that Sun was not the Paik candidate, and that is why she didn't go back in time with the others.


----------



## martryn (Dec 2, 2011)

> I think she didn't go back in time with the others because she wasn't a candidate.
> There was that episode in season 6, when MiB took Sawyer to the cave with the candidates' names, and there was Paik (sp?), but MiB said he didn't know if it was Sun or Jin. So it's one of them, and only one, since it's 6 candidates.
> Now, when you combine that with the fact that the people from the Ajira flight who went back to Dharma days were candidates, and the people who remained in the present were not, I think it makes sense to think that Sun was not the Paik candidate, and that is why she didn't go back in time with the others.



Meh, I guess that's acceptable.  They meant Jin Kwon and not Sun Paik.  Still, it's odd that Jacob could send them back in time in the first place.  If that was an option, why didn't he utilize it more often?  Seems like a flawed plan.  This leave like 25 other questions that will never be answered.


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 3, 2011)

i thought they were time jumping because of some shit they did by accident. /can't remember all the loopiness of lost


----------



## Bart (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh this was bumped again :WOW


----------



## martryn (Dec 3, 2011)

> Oh this was bumped again



Yeah, sorry, just finished the series earlier this week.  Spent an entire day online reading various interpretations and theories of what supposedly happened at the end.  Am thinking of taking a list of answered questions and answering them myself using pure conjecture.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 3, 2011)

My friends and I started up rewatching it; we're now in early season 5.
Before the rewatch, I'd only seen up to a little before the finale of season 3 and then all of season 6, with three or four episodes from seasons 4 and 5 mixed in.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 14, 2013)

I watched it all for the first time a few months ago, it's my favorite show lol.


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 14, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

